# Clubbers Cycle....



## Clubber Lang

Well it looks like Spring is in the air so its about time i get off the winter eat anything you want diet and get trimmed again.

Been looking forward to this cycle for a good few weeks now. Havent been 100% into my training since NY, mixture of the usual winter colds thats sucks the life out of you, but mostly down to a recurring injury in my right knee. Over the years both my knees have played up, ive had tendonitius in my left knee, pain was beyond belief, and now i have tendon and possible ligament issues in my right knee, which ive been having treatment twice a week for a number of weeks to help with recovery. Things have improved enough to start properly training again, tho leg work outs i'll keep to low weight high reps to avoid injury again, or undoing what the Physio has done. Havent touched legs properly in i think 5 weeks!



Due to my lax training over this period my diet became relaxed too, as you can see in my starting pics. Since NY my diet has been 50/50 in terms of healthy eating and junk food, but i think the time off has done me some good. I dont normally have any breaks from the gym so roughly two months of training twice per week rather than my usual four has probably been abit of a bonus, as ive got that excitment, hunger and aggression back, so should be good 

My plan is to try and cut up, aim for that Spartan 300 look ha, with a combo of pharma T3s, Alpha Pharma Sust, Parabolin (Tren-Hex), and new ProChem Tri-Tren. Might include some Winny near the end, BF% depending. Ive read and heard a lot of people praising Parabolin (Human grade Trenbelone) so been itching to try it for a number of months, so ive got some in and ready to go. I wanted to try this combination of meds as if successful i'll be using it again over Summer or as a Pre-Holiday cycle, if i decide to go away anywhere this year. I also have some DNP on hand.

*My Spring Cycle looks like this;*

Mon; 1x amp Sust & 1x Parabolin

Tues; 1ml Tri-Tren

Wed; 1x Sust & 1x Para

Thurs; 1ml Tri-Tren

Friday, 1x Sust & Para

Saturday/Sunday; 1ml Tri-Tren

50mcg T3 ED

DNP, if i choose to use it'll be 1x 200mg cap per day doing 7 days on 7 off.

Unsure of the length of time i'll be on cycle, depends on what results i get, but aiming for no longer than 8 weeks.

My Journal starts today, but i did start the meds middle of last week to get the ball rolling, aswell as using that week to get rid of all my junk food out of the cupboards and buying healthy foods in. Dropped a lot of junk out of my diet last week too, and must admit its already made a slight difference. Had 6 minutes on the sunbeds aswell, which made me feel better. Not looking at a saggy pale body, just a saggy body lol.

*Training;*

I'll be carrying on with the Dorian Yates style of training that gave me good results from when I used in my winter cycle.

Dorian Yatesâ€™ Workout Routine | Muscle and Brawn

Other than legs which I'll be doing high rep and low weight work with, at least with any exercise that will put pressure on my knee (hacks especially), it'll be a case of light warm up sets followed by heavy/max weight lifts. No messing about with medium weights that don't get you anywhere, just waste energy and strength before your final max set. I don't think just because im cutting I have to do high rep work either? Cutting up will be down to a good controlled diet aswell as a good training routine in place. Cardio, ha, people who know me know I don't do any, zero, not a single minute of it, never done any in about 13 years of training. My trimming up will all be down to diet, weights with the aid of fat burners and a fairly fast metabolism.

*Weekly routine will be something like;*

Mon; Shoulders & Tri's

Tuesday; Back & Rear Delts

Wed; Rest

Thurs; Legs

Firday; Chest & Biceps.

Sat & Sun; Rest

Will start to include 5-10min of Abs at the end of each day too. Havent done abs in months, theyre gonna hurt!

*Supplements;*

Currently using the following supps alongside a fairly healthy diet;

BBW - Performance Protein

BBW - Pure Protein 80

BBW - Prime (caffeine free)

BBW - BCAA 2:1:1

BBW - HMB

BBW - Pancake Mix

BBW - Glucosamine

BBW - Flapjacks

Dorian Yates - Formass

Dorian Yates - GHBlast

Holland & Barrett B-Complex, time released

Holland & Barrett Flaxseed caps

ZipVit Collagen

Wellman Multi-Vit

SIS Electrolytes

*Starting Weight;*

17st 13lb @ 6ft 2

*Starting Condition;*



Any questions please ask, I'll be open and honest about everything.


----------



## Clubber Lang

First day in the gym, was buzzing! Ipod fully charged with all fav tracks blasting out, good to be back! Was training on my own today, partner couldnt make it, but TBH i think it was better without him, was in a non stop mood, no time for chatting!

Could tell how long it had been since i properly trained today. First set on BB Press and Christ my shoulder joints were sore and painful. Felt extremely dry. Struggled with a warm up set, really had to push through it. Whether is because i havent done that Movement for some time or the fact that all the deca from my last cycle was out my system i dont know, but it was bloody painful! ha. Everything else, np, just shoulder press.

Be using this week to find my bearings again with weights and reps etc.

Jabbed Sust & Para in right delt, smooth as owt, straight in without any need to stop. Starting jabbing last week aswell as taking the T3s, already noticed that last night i was warm, so imagine tren sweats will come shortly, and nightmares 

*Shoulders*

*Smith machine presses;*

1×15 warmup set...110lb (ouch even on this set!)

1×12 warmup set...132lb

1×7...154lb

*Seated laterals;*

1×12 warmup set...25lb DB

1×10...30lb

*One-arm cable laterals;*

1×20 warmup set...40lb

1×10...65lb

*BB Shrugs;*

1×15 warmup set...132lb

1×10...220lb

*Triceps*

*Triceps Pushdown;*

1×15 warmup set...70lb

1×12 warmup set...100lb

1×8...130lb

*
Triceps Reverse Grip Pushdown;*

1×15 warmup set...50lb

1×12 warmup set...70lb



*
Done! *


----------



## Galaxy

Nice one, got great size on you there!! Great starting point for a cut.


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck mate, always thought that you have a good physique.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Galaxy said:


> Nice one, got great size on you there!! Great starting point for a cut.


cheers buddy. Want to drop about a stone if possible.


----------



## B-rad

I'm into follow this mate  , you look lean already! can't wait to see your end results. good luck :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Always enjoy following your journals clubber,

I'm in


----------



## MRSTRONG

All the best buddy


----------



## Clubber Lang

B-rad said:


> I'm into follow this mate  , you look lean already! can't wait to see your end results. good luck :thumb:


im starving already lol

usually in bed now watching soaps with a beer and crisps lol.


----------



## B-rad

Clubber Lang said:


> im starving already lol
> 
> usually in bed now watching soaps with a beer and crisps lol.


haha, nothing worse than being hungry. all I do is think about food when I'm like that, your better off going to sleep now to get your mind off it lol


----------



## gtir

Still annoys me you never do any cardio at all


----------



## Clubber Lang

gtir said:


> Still annoys me you never do any cardio at all


lol, the day will come im sure. 34 this year so my metabolism has to slow down soon.


----------



## Hendrix

Good luck mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Clubber Lang said:


> im starving already lol
> 
> usually in bed now watching soaps with a beer and crisps lol.


Lol!!

In for this mate.


----------



## Bakerman

Looking in fantastic shape before you even start.


----------



## Clubber Lang

yesterdays diet looked like this through the day;

*Breakfast;* Dorian Yates Formass 4x scoops with 1x Burgen bread slice (dry).

50g whey shake (with 2.5g HMB), rice cakes, green banana.

12pm Lunch; 150g chicken pieces in wholemeal pitta. Light spread of low fat mayo.

200g chicken, 100g Cous Cous.

*Train* 330pm; 50g whey shake (with 2.5g HMB), banana.

*Dinner 5pm;* 200g chicken, 100g Cous Cous.

100g mix Protein Pancakes.

1x bag Beef Jeeky.

50g whey shake (with 2.5g HMB).

*Bed*

Think the tren has started to kick in. I got black listed from Morrisons last night lol. Went in with the missus to grab some food, was starving, pee'd off id be stuck in traffic for ages cus of rush hour, got to the check out with my basket and only 3 tills were on in the whole store! Ques all the way up the aisle with people holding loads of items. Dont know if any of you shop at a Morrisons but in terms of staff levels theyre ****e! Always work on a shoe string budget. Tight ****s. Anyways i ended up pumping my basket in the nearest shelf, grabbed my missus and climbed over a barrier to get out. Feck waiting. Staff saw me and later a friend who i know who works there txted me saying they've black listed me lol. Was tempted to throw £5 to the manager watching to pay for someone to actually open another till. Was stupid. 6pm at night, everyone popping in after work and no staff on tills. I usually shop at a Asda down the road, they have near every till open, in and out in a flash, no fecking about. Bloody Morrisons, reminds me of Netto!! lol

Trained back today, early sesh as had to pick the missus up from work, so in and out after work. Already feel pumped from yesterdays training so all positive mentally 

try to do abit of abs while i was waiting for my gym buddy but managed about 5 sit ups before giving in. I did some yesterday, as many as i could do and today they hurt! lol Will keep at them.

*Back*

*
Hammer Strength pulldowns*

1×15 warmup set...20kg ES

1×12 warmup set...30kg ES

1×10...60kg ES (was easy, should have jumped upto 70kg like in the past)

*
Barbell rows*

1×12 warmup set...55kg

1×10...95kg

*
Cable rows (overhand grip)*

1×10...150lb

1×8...250lb

*Lat pulldowns*

1×10...65kg

1×8...85kg

*Done!*

Quick and simple. Nice stretch of the muscles. Will include more next week. Work my way up this week, get back into it again.

Rest day tomorrow, but might go do some extra abs.

Champions League footy tonight too....grrr, looks like i picked the wrong week to quit drinking! lol


----------



## cas

I'm in, with all that tren this should be epic...what mg/ml is your tri tren, and how many calories are you on?


----------



## SickCurrent

Good journal mate I shall follow with interest!


----------



## 38945

Your before pics are how I wish my after pics would look so will be following with interest


----------



## Clubber Lang

cas said:


> I'm in, with all that tren this should be epic...what mg/ml is your tri tren, and how many calories are you on?


PC tri-tren is 150mg, split 50/50/50 with ace, en and hex. Stings a tiny amount when jabbed but next day is fine. Saying that the jab sites I used haven't been touched for awhile, so future jabs should be near PIP free.

Sust and Para goes in a treat, very smooth, as you expect with AP.

Calories, I don't count them lol.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Clubber Lang said:


> yesterdays diet looked like this through the day;
> 
> *Breakfast;* Dorian Yates Formass 4x scoops with 1x Burgen bread slice (dry).
> 
> 50g whey shake (with 2.5g HMB), rice cakes, green banana.
> 
> 12pm Lunch; 150g chicken pieces in wholemeal pitta. Light spread of low fat mayo.
> 
> 200g chicken, 100g Cous Cous.
> 
> *Train* 330pm; 50g whey shake (with 2.5g HMB), banana.
> 
> *Dinner 5pm;* 200g chicken, 100g Cous Cous.
> 
> 100g mix Protein Pancakes.
> 
> 1x bag Beef Jeeky.
> 
> 50g whey shake (with 2.5g HMB).
> 
> *Bed*
> 
> Think the tren has started to kick in. I got black listed from Morrisons last night lol. Went in with the missus to grab some food, was starving, pee'd off id be stuck in traffic for ages cus of rush hour, got to the check out with my basket and only 3 tills were on in the whole store! Ques all the way up the aisle with people holding loads of items. Dont know if any of you shop at a Morrisons but in terms of staff levels theyre ****e! Always work on a shoe string budget. Tight ****s. Anyways i ended up pumping my basket in the nearest shelf, grabbed my missus and climbed over a barrier to get out. Feck waiting. Staff saw me and later a friend who i know who works there txted me saying they've black listed me lol. Was tempted to throw £5 to the manager watching to pay for someone to actually open another till. Was stupid. 6pm at night, everyone popping in after work and no staff on tills. I usually shop at a Asda down the road, they have near every till open, in and out in a flash, no fecking about. Bloody Morrisons, reminds me of Netto!! lol
> 
> Trained back today, early sesh as had to pick the missus up from work, so in and out after work. Already feel pumped from yesterdays training so all positive mentally
> 
> try to do abit of abs while i was waiting for my gym buddy but managed about 5 sit ups before giving in. I did some yesterday, as many as i could do and today they hurt! lol Will keep at them.
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *
> Hammer Strength pulldowns*
> 
> 1×15 warmup set...20kg ES
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...30kg ES
> 
> 1×10...60kg ES (was easy, should have jumped upto 70kg like in the past)
> 
> *
> Barbell rows*
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...55kg
> 
> 1×10...95kg
> 
> *
> Cable rows (overhand grip)*
> 
> 1×10...150lb
> 
> 1×8...250lb
> 
> *Lat pulldowns*
> 
> 1×10...65kg
> 
> 1×8...85kg
> 
> *Done!*
> 
> Quick and simple. Nice stretch of the muscles. Will include more next week. Work my way up this week, get back into it again.
> 
> Rest day tomorrow, but might go do some extra abs.
> 
> Champions League footy tonight too....grrr, looks like i picked the wrong week to quit drinking! lol


Enjoyed reading this ha! I'll be watching!


----------



## GolfDelta

Always enjoy your journals mate!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Rest day today, so tempted to go and do some abs but decided against, still sore from monday lol.

Just been chilling. Went out to get some healthy snacks, had a quad jab, usual Wednesday TBH ha

Bought some chocolate Snack a Jacks for treats during the day and between meals, plain rice cakes can be sooo boring. Got some oat crisps too.



diet today looked like;

730am, DY Formass + 25mcg T3, glucosamine chondroitin , flaxseed, B-Complex, collagen

930am BBW flapjack

1030am 50g BBW protein with 2.5mg HMB

1130am, 140g turkey pieces in wholemeal sandwhich, light mayo

130pm, 100g cous cous, 200g chicken, 25mcg T3, glucosamine chondroitin, flaxseed, B-Complex, collagen

530pm, 300g lean mince, small hand full rice noodles

7pm 50g BBW protein with 2.5mg HMB

Later ive got rice cakes with some cottage cheese and pineapple. Protein, with HMB, shake pre-bed.

Noticed abit of Trensomia starting to happen. Im waking up at 3am ish and struggling to get back to sleep straight away. Feel fresh in the mornings tho.

Also feel pumped. Upper body just feels more solid. Missus says it looks harder too. Cant wait for the following weeks!


----------



## bail

Did you say new pro chem tri tren bud??


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Did you say new pro chem tri tren bud??


yes mate,


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> yes mate,


Nice


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Nice


using between Para shots. Just got the one bottle to try. Stings slightly when jabbed but that's on fresh sites I have used for weeks. PIP, if you could call it that, goes after a day or so.

AP sust and para is silky smooth


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> using between Para shots. Just got the one bottle to try. Stings slightly when jabbed but that's on fresh sites I have used for weeks. PIP, if you could call it that, goes after a day or so.
> 
> AP sust and para is silky smooth


Yeah ap is consistently smooth, like the new vial design,

Will try it myself if it makes it way down my way , you get any tren cough??


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Yeah ap is consistently smooth, like the new vial design,
> 
> Will try it myself if it makes it way down my way , you get any tren cough??


not seen the vials, my guy only does the amps.

haven't had any tren cough from either tren product, bonus! ha. Probably get it today now lol.


----------



## sprock

Huge mate looking forward to your end result good luck


----------



## Clubber Lang

sprock said:


> Huge mate looking forward to your end result good luck


cheers buddy.

interesting to see end results as at the moment Im feeling and looking very solid, only a week & half in lol. Diet has improved loads tho with greater increase in protein intake. Could be a case of not loosing much weight but really hardening up. Still, early days yet


----------



## Wardy33

I just read your Dorian Yates workout routine.. 2 sets on most things? 1 working set only?.. and you follow this routine to the T?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Wardy33 said:


> I just read your Dorian Yates workout routine.. 2 sets on most things? 1 working set only?.. and you follow this routine to the T?


Sorry for butting in... But yes one warm up set and one working set... Works very very well.

There are videos available

Ps sorry for butting in your journal


----------



## Wardy33

mrssalvatore said:


> Sorry for butting in... But yes one warm up set and one working set... Works very very well.
> 
> There are videos available
> 
> Ps sorry for butting in your journal


Yeah I'm sorry for the random question clubber lol

But I think I'm not getting this working set thing.. what % of your 1rm would you do your warm up compared to your working set?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah I'm sorry for the random question clubber lol
> 
> But I think I'm not getting this working set thing.. what % of your 1rm would you do your warm up compared to your working set?


If I was going to aim for a 30kg decline bench press. As my warm up set id do a 15-20kg warm up set. Then the 30kg and push till failure normally around 6 rep mark


----------



## Wardy33

mrssalvatore said:


> If I was going to aim for a 30kg decline bench press. As my warm up set id do a 15-20kg warm up set. Then the 30kg and push till failure normally around 6 rep mark


I think I over train haha


----------



## mrssalvatore

Wardy33 said:


> I think I over train haha


Yeah but I'm a girl so that's weights probably nothing 

Here's a link might explain better than my rambling


----------



## Wardy33

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah but I'm a girl so that's weights probably nothing


My incline is 100kg for 6 lol but I train 5/6 weight sessions a week


----------



## mrssalvatore

Wardy33 said:


> My incline is 100kg for 6 lol but I train 5/6 weight sessions a week


Found the link

http://www.bodybuilding.com/newsletter/2010/november_10.htm

I train 5 a week


----------



## elliot1989

Unit!! Look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Chelsea

In mate, your starting condition is better than most on the board so fair play to you!!!

I have problems with my knees to so I feel your pain and can massively relate how much it can hold you back, hope it sorts itself out.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah I'm sorry for the random question clubber lol
> 
> But I think I'm not getting this working set thing.. what % of your 1rm would you do your warm up compared to your working set?


best way i explain it is.....

Imagine doing flat bench press, and for an example you finsh on 3x plates each side. Most people might do 1st set 20kg ES, 2nd set 40kg ES and final set 60kg ES.

what this routine does is it gets rid of that medium weight set, a pointless set, as it doesnt get you anywhere other than wasting strength and energy before you final set, the heaviest set that counts more than any. The heaviest one will break more muscle fibre to repair and grow stronger.

also if you look the further down the routine you'll notice only 1x warm up set or no warm up at all. This is because by this time you muscles have warmed and stretched enough so again, this leaves you with more strength and stamina to lift heavy 

thats the idea anyway


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber Lang said:


> best way i explain it is.....
> 
> Imagine doing flat bench press, and for an example you finsh on 3x plates each side. Most people might do 1st set 20kg ES, 2nd set 40kg ES and final set 60kg ES.
> 
> what this routine does is it gets rid of that medium weight set, a pointless set, as it doesnt get you anywhere other than wasting strength and energy before you final set, the heaviest set that counts more than any. The heaviest one will break more muscle fibre to repair and grow stronger.
> 
> also if you look the further down the routine you'll notice only 1x warm up set or no warm up at all. This is because by this time you muscles have warmed and stretched enough so again, this leaves you with more strength and stamina to lift heavy
> 
> thats the idea anyway


Ok I understand and it definitely makes sense. So you go as heavy as you can but keep your reps 6-8?

I might try this for the next 8 weeks and see if I get anywhere.. on days off I'm guessing you would add your cardio?


----------



## NorthernSoul

@Chelsea @Clubber Lang

What actualyl causes knee problems? heavy squats and leg press?


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> @Chelsea @Clubber Lang
> 
> What actualyl causes knee problems? heavy squats and leg press?


No way of telling exactly mate, my guess would be squatting, I find a very thorough warm up sorts them out and alleviates some of the pain then by the time im on my second working set they are usually pain free.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Wardy33 said:


> Ok I understand and it definitely makes sense. So you go as heavy as you can but keep your reps 6-8?
> 
> I might try this for the next 8 weeks and see if I get anywhere.. on days off I'm guessing you would add your cardio?


yes mate aim for the reps stated. If its 6-8 and you do 5, you've lifting slightly too much. Lift over 8 and your not lifting enough.

cardio....... :blink: whats that? lol


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber Lang said:


> yes mate aim for the reps stated. If its 6-8 and you do 5, you've lifting slightly too much. Lift over 8 and your not lifting enough.
> 
> cardio....... :blink: whats that? lol


Lol I need cardio ! I was a fat kid haha

Ok I think I'm gonna give it a go for 8 weeks and see how I get on..


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> No way of telling exactly mate, my guess would be squatting, I find a very thorough warm up sorts them out and alleviates some of the pain then by the time im on my second working set they are usually pain free.


my knees have always clicked since i was a child, probably down to the shape of them or something. Spoke to my sports physio about it and it as i get a crunching noise in my left knee when i bend it to a certain position. Physio said its cartilage wearing away which will probably turn into arthritis :/

my tendon issues around my knees are down to heavy lifts, wear and tear and steds. Steds like test weaken tendons, so you get stronger from your gear, lift more, yet your tendons become weaker at the same time.

training legs today, quad work will only be light weight high reps. Try and not put much stress on my right knee yet. Hams, calves, will go heavy as i can, tho its been weeks since i properly trained them....DOMS to come! ha.


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> my knees have always clicked since i was a child, probably down to the shape of them or something. Spoke to my sports physio about it and it as i get a crunching noise in my left knee when i bend it to a certain position. Physio said its cartilage wearing away which will probably turn into arthritis :/
> 
> my tendon issues around my knees are down to heavy lifts, wear and tear and steds. Steds like test weaken tendons, so you get stronger from your gear, lift more, yet your tendons become weaker at the same time.
> 
> training legs today, quad week will only be light weight high reps. Try and not but much stress on my right knee yet. Hams, calves, will go heavy as i can, tho its been weeks since i properly trained them....DOMS to come! ha.


Same problem mate, my knees always clicked since i was a kid and they still do now! Hopefully doesn't turn into arthritis!

Do you take any joint care? Ive used Glucosamine Sulphate for years now, seems to help.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> Same problem mate, my knees always clicked since i was a kid and they still do now! Hopefully doesn't turn into arthritis!
> 
> Do you take any joint care? Ive used Glucosamine Sulphate for years now, seems to help.


used Glucosamine for years, high strength stuff,1500mg 3x per day. Have flaxseed oil too aswell as now supplementing with 400mg Collagen caps from Zipvit.

recently switched over to glucos with chondroitin on my physio's advice. See how they go.


----------



## Clubber Lang

First leg day in absolutely ages today. Nearly cramped up after my second set on leg press, hamstring were extremely tight. Everything aches now lol, cant wait for a shower and then slowly lower myself into a nice cold bed, gonna be a great feeling! lol

Starting to get night sweats and trensomnia now. Woke up about 3/4 times in a cold sweat, wasnt nice!. Was up around 3am after waking from a bizarre dream and struggled nodding off again. Peeing like a trooper too. 4x last night lol. Will be dropping an electrolyte into my water bottle for my bedside table tonight.

Jabbed 1ml Tri-Tren today, glute shot. Saving my other quad for 2.5ml of sust and para tomorrow.

Considering getting some 10mg AP Anavar too, or Unigen. Heard, and seen with Unigen Var, great reports from these.

Will place my ice pack on my knee tonight in bed too. Just help treat my knee alittle.

Didnt break any records today, wasnt planning to. Knees held up ok, so far so good.

*Legs*

*
*

*
Leg extensions*

1×15 warmup set...1/4 stack (no weight labelled, proper old machine)

1×12 warmup set...1/2 stack

1×12...3/4 stack

*Leg presses*

1×12 warmup set...200kg

1×12 warmup set...280kg

1×10...320kg

*
Lying leg curls*

1×12 warmup set...1/4 stack (again weight not marked)

1×12... alittle over 1/4 stack

*Standing calf raises*

1×15 warmup set...full stack

1×12...full stack + 80kg

1×12...full stack + 120kg

*Seated calf raises*

1×failure...60kg

*Done*. Hamstrings are in bits lol. Be sore in the morning!

will included SLDL next time, hams werent up for it today. Didnt do any Hacks either, best to test the water with my knee before trying those again.


----------



## Guest

Clubber how did you rate the Ap Deca?

In torn between unigen and Ap nandrolone.

Cheers.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Spawn of Haney said:


> Clubber how did you rate the Ap Deca?
> 
> In torn between unigen and Ap nandrolone.
> 
> Cheers.


both are high quality mate. Did 3ml of AP dec and had to lower two 2ml as I couldn't stop eating, got heart burn when I wasnt chewing on something lol.


----------



## bigkiwi

Good luck with the Spring Training Clubber


----------



## Cronus

In late, but good luck mate. Amazing build and will only get better.

And you fcker, I have to do cardio 5 times a week just to stay lean when bulking.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Cronus said:


> In late, but good luck mate. Amazing build and will only get better.
> 
> And you fcker, I have to do cardio 5 times a week just to stay lean when bulking.


i have stairs at home and at the gym, thats my cardio lol.

nearly got tren cough last night from the tri-tren. TBF i was fine till i put the swab on the site to clean a drop of blood then started to get that horrible taste back of my mouth/throat. Didnt cough but was nasty.


----------



## cas

Clubber Lang said:


> i have stairs at home and at the gym, thats my cardio lol.
> 
> nearly got tren cough last night from the tri-tren. TBF i was fine till i put the swab on the site to clean a drop of blood then started to get that horrible taste back of my mouth/throat. Didnt cough but was nasty.


Is there a reason you have split your parabolin dose into 3?

I get a cough with ace every single time, it's bloody awful I end up seeing stars I cough so hard  lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

cas said:


> Is there a reason you have split your parabolin dose into 3?
> 
> I get a cough with ace every single time, it's bloody awful I end up seeing stars I cough so hard  lol


para is an ester in between ace and en, so thought EOD jabs would be better suited + im jabbing the sust EOD aswell, which i must admit gives me better results than twice per week.

also read and heard from afew folks that sides from tren can be slightly lower when injected closer together.


----------



## cas

Clubber Lang said:


> para is an ester in between ace and en, so thought EOD jabs would be better suited + im jabbing the sust EOD aswell, which i must admit gives me better results than twice per week.
> 
> also read and heard from afew folks that sides from tren can be slightly lower when injected closer together.


Oh, I thought hex was as long as en....

I was going to jab all mine in one go, I might rethink this now then


----------



## Guest

cas said:


> Oh, I thought hex was as long as en....
> 
> I was going to jab all mine in one go, I might rethink this now then


It is in between yeah but is closer to enth than ace.


----------



## cas

Spawn of Haney said:


> It is in between yeah but is closer to enth than ace.


Will it be okay jabbing 3 amps in one go once a week?

I was planning on getting my para, tren e, mast e and test all done in one day


----------



## Guest

cas said:


> Will it be okay jabbing 3 amps in one go once a week?
> 
> I was planning on getting my para, tren e, mast e and test all done in one day


Thats a lot of oil for one day but can't see it been a prob.

Sure its 10-14 days with the enth been 14+ don't quote me though.

Personally i'd split all that into two jabs if you can.


----------



## cas

Spawn of Haney said:


> Thats a lot of oil for one day but can't see it been a prob.
> 
> Sure its 10-14 days with the enth been 14+ don't quote me though.
> 
> Personally i'd split all that into two jabs if you can.


It's about 8.5ml split between 4 sites, in one day, all long esters


----------



## Bear2012

Good luck - wished I looked like you do now lol

Will be watching with interest!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Spawn of Haney said:


> It is in between yeah but is closer to enth than ace.


pulled the leaflet out to read while just doing my quad jab lol.

active life of 5-7 days.

whats the active life tren-en?


----------



## Guest

I have read that leaflet a million times as well. Shows you how good my memory is lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Spawn of Haney said:


> I have read that leaflet a million times as well. Shows you how good my memory is lol.


i'll read the sust and dec ones when im taking a crap next time lol


----------



## heavy123

Any cough while injecting it lads?


----------



## Clubber Lang

zero for me so far. Been mixing every para with a 1ml of sust but not 1 sign of a cough even with a quick jab.

fought off tren cough last night with the tri-tren tho


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> zero for me so far. Been mixing every para with a 1ml of sust but not 1 sign of a cough even with a quick jab.
> 
> fought off tren cough last night with the tri-tren tho


Never got this off tren ace or enth only multi ester tren

Horrible but good sighn it's working lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

last friday sesh, not often have the time to write it up as i get home, eat, rest alittle, shower than off to work the doors.

*Chest & Biceps;*

*
*

*
Incline barbell press*

1×12 warmup set...50kg

1×8 warmup set...70kg

1×8...110kg

*Hammer Strength seated bench presses*

1×10 warmup set...30kg ES

1×7...70kg ES

*Incline dumbbell flyes*

1×10 warmup set...50lb

1×8...75lb

flys were pi$$ light but ive got some joint soreness around my elbow. Get alot of pain from my shoulder joints when doing BB shoulder press, but thinks this is down to lack of movement so need to the muscles working and stretching again. Could also, and more likely, but down to the fact all the deca from my last cycle is out my system and just made a joint or two feel tight/dry for abit.

*Biceps*

*
*

*
Incline dumbbell curls*

*
*

1×10 warmup set...30llb DB

1×8...55lb DB

*Single arm DB preacher curls*

1×10...30lb

1×10...35lb

1×10...35lb

*
Machine preacher curls*

1×7...full stack, unsure of weight, old school machine with no numbers on. Will take a closer look in week, see if i can make them out.

love preacher curls, made my biceps look like this.....



was a bitch trying to get my shaker to my mouth lol


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> last friday sesh, not often have the time to write it up as i get home, eat, rest alittle, shower than off to work the doors.
> 
> *Chest & Biceps;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Incline barbell press*
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...50kg
> 
> 1×8 warmup set...70kg
> 
> 1×8...110kg
> 
> *Hammer Strength seated bench presses*
> 
> 1×10 warmup set...30kg ES
> 
> 1×7...70kg ES
> 
> *Incline dumbbell flyes*
> 
> 1×10 warmup set...50lb
> 
> 1×8...75lb
> 
> flys were pi$$ light but ive got some joint soreness around my elbow. Get alot of pain from my shoulder joints when doing BB shoulder press, but thinks this is down to lack of movement so need to the muscles working and stretching again. Could also, and more likely, but down to the fact all the deca from my last cycle is out my system and just made a joint or two feel tight/dry for abit.
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Incline dumbbell curls*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 1×10 warmup set...30llb DB
> 
> 1×8...55lb DB
> 
> *Single arm DB preacher curls*
> 
> 1×10...30lb
> 
> 1×10...35lb
> 
> 1×10...35lb
> 
> *
> Machine preacher curls*
> 
> 1×7...full stack, unsure of weight, old school machine with no numbers on. Will take a closer look in week, see if i can make them out.
> 
> love preacher curls, made my biceps look like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> was a bitch trying to get my shaker to my mouth lol


This made me laugh :lol:

Shave your forearms......call yourself a bodybuilder :nono:


----------



## Wardy33

Chelsea said:


> This made me laugh :lol:
> 
> Shave your forearms......call yourself a bodybuilder :nono:


I think when you see a guy in the gym shaved his legs and arms look a bit tooooo much LOL

make sure i keep my ass facing the other way!


----------



## Chelsea

Wardy33 said:


> I think when you see a guy in the gym shaved his legs and arms look a bit tooooo much LOL
> 
> make sure i keep my ass facing the other way!


 :lol:

Legs only get shaved once a year for shows but arms have to be shaved mate.


----------



## Wardy33

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Legs only get shaved once a year for shows but arms have to be shaved mate.


dont it grow back all prickly??


----------



## Chelsea

Wardy33 said:


> dont it grow back all prickly??


A little.....but then you shave it again


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> A little.....but then you shave it again


lol, just wouldn't look right with no arm here?!


----------



## cas

I trim my arm hair, number 2 with the clippers


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, just wouldn't look right with no arm *here*?!


No one's asking you to chop your arm off mate :lol:

Just your 'hair'


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> *No one's asking you to chop your arm off mate* :lol:
> 
> Just your 'hair'


yes that would make training slightly harder lol.

i'll consider it. Might have a laugh and do it....one day.


----------



## cas

Clubber Lang said:


> yes that would make training slightly harder lol.
> 
> i'll consider it. Might have a laugh and do it....one day.


With all that arm hair chopped off, you should beable to increase yours lifts by 5kg


----------



## Wardy33

cas said:


> With all that arm hair chopped off, you should beable to increase yours lifts by 5kg


Ha the hair is extra resistance through the air


----------



## stand_23

Hi clubber, been reading your threads for the last few months, I like your threads always gives me a good read and I like your training, diet band other protocols I have a few questions to ask is there any way I could contact you.

Kind regards

Stan


----------



## Clubber Lang

missed training yesterday (monday) as i was working sunday flat out, so decided to chill monday and crack on tuesday-friday.

blitzed the gym today, was on my own so earphones in and went to work. Was done in 30mins.

weighed in at 17st 10, so lsot acouple of lbs since last weigh in, probably done to a cleaner diet rather than the tren or T3s i think.

still getting some discomfort with BB press, feels like sore dry shoulder joints, but only get pain from BB press, no other exercises. Started and finished slightly lighter as last week the pain even on my opening set was fairly high.

*Shoulders & Tri's;*

*
*

*
Smith machine presses*

1×15 warmup set...30kg

1×12 warmup set...40kg

1×10...70kg

*Seated DB laterals*

1×12 warmup set...25lb DBs

1×12...35lb

*
One-arm cable laterals*

1×20 warmup set...40lb

1×10...65lb

*
Dumbbell Shrugs*

1×12 warmup set...60kg

1×12...100kg

1×8...120kg

*
Triceps*

*
*

*
Triceps pushdown*

*
*

1×15 warmup set...60lb

1×12 warmup set...80lb

1×8...130lb

3x failure sets on incline sit up's

*Done in 30mins * 

wanted to do rope push downs but machine was jumped on before i could get to it, so passed.

got home and made these...



wholemeal wrap with spicey chicken, salad, small spread of Nando's Perinaise sauce with a few lightly salted Doritios....mmmm


----------



## Wardy33

I need to start mixing my meals up like that


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> missed training yesterday (monday) as i was working sunday flat out, so decided to chill monday and crack on tuesday-friday.
> 
> blitzed the gym today, was on my own so earphones in and went to work. Was done in 30mins.
> 
> weighed in at 17st 10, so lsot acouple of lbs since last weigh in, probably done to a cleaner diet rather than the tren or T3s i think.
> 
> still getting some discomfort with BB press, feels like sore dry shoulder joints, but only get pain from BB press, no other exercises. Started and finished slightly lighter as last week the pain even on my opening set was fairly high.
> 
> *Shoulders & Tri's;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Smith machine presses*
> 
> 1×15 warmup set...30kg
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...40kg
> 
> 1×10...70kg
> 
> *Seated DB laterals*
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...25lb DBs
> 
> 1×12...35lb
> 
> *
> One-arm cable laterals*
> 
> 1×20 warmup set...40lb
> 
> 1×10...65lb
> 
> *
> Dumbbell Shrugs*
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...60kg
> 
> 1×12...100kg
> 
> 1×8...120kg
> 
> *
> Triceps*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Triceps pushdown*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 1×15 warmup set...60lb
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...80lb
> 
> 1×8...130lb
> 
> 3x failure sets on incline sit up's
> 
> *Done in 30mins *
> 
> wanted to do rope push downs but machine was jumped on before i could get to it, so passed.
> 
> got home and made these...
> 
> 
> 
> wholemeal wrap with spicey chicken, salad, small spread of Nando's Perinaise sauce with a few lightly salted Doritios....mmmm


The wrap looks epic mate,

Also i read previously ( on one of your journals ) you've done reading on collagen building AAS

Why not try add something it your cycle like var or we even a low dose ??


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> The wrap looks epic mate,
> 
> Also i read previously ( on one of your journals ) you've done reading on collagen building AAS
> 
> Why not try add something it your cycle like var or we even a low dose ??


yes mate still taking collagen caps.

var, considering it but ive got to tread carefully as a lot of brands def use winny in theyre var, and winny is the worst thing for drying out tendons and joints, something im keen to avoid. Im looking into Alpha and Unigen 10mg var. Trust those more than others TBH.

with regards to trying DB press instead of BB its too risky for me. Many times in my younger years of training ive struggled to swing heavy DBs up and ended up straining forearm muscles will lifting and twisting the DB to get onto my shoulders. Injuries like that set me back weeks! So I prefer BB pressing, either smith or standing military


----------



## Clubber Lang

up early this morning with work and back early. Decided to go straight to the gym rather than hanging around and waiting till my usual time.

its sometimes bizarre when you train at a totally different time, as you see so many people you've never seen before. Saw one lad who was wearing his training belt during every exercise. Leg extensions, belt on, flat bench DB press, belt on lol. Had matching gloves too lol. Then there was two guys that spent the whole time i was there (30mins) training biceps! EZ bar curls, DB curls, 21s on cables, machine preacher curls, and i left before they finished! lol.

jabbed when i got home today, and had a nightmare. Was snapping the top of a Para amp and thought this is gonna smash in my fingers, it didnt thank God, instead i dropped the bloody thing on the floor! Quickly picked it up but lost 0.5ml, grrr. Not a problem tho, just added 0.5ml of Tri-Tren into the syringe instead 

noticed strength has increased today. I did the session near enough non stop and alot of the max weight sets felt lighter than before. Gears kicking in and getting back into the rountine of fitting again after only training afew times a week before this cycle.

Back and Rear Delts today.

*Back & Read Delt*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength pulldowns*

1×15 warmup set...20kg ES

1×12 warmup set...30kg ES

1×9...70kg

*Barbell rows*

1×12 warmup set...55kg

1×10...95kg

*
Hammer Strength one-arm rows*

1×10...80kg ES

*Cable rows (overhand grip)*

1×10...250lb (whole stack, ****ed it. Will be pinning a plate to the stack next time i think)

*Hammer Strength rear-delt machine*

1×10...3/4 stack (weight unknown. Delts were on fire afterwards)

*Bent-over dumbell raises*

1×10...35lb DBs

*Hyperextensions*...(did good mornings instead, been years since did them! Need to get form back as my hamstrings are killing me from them lol)

1×12...70lb BB

*Done!* Signed in at 12:15, walked out at 12:45. Leaving the bicep boys still curling lol.

legs tomorrow! Jab some Tri-Tren in them, give them a boost........or make DOMS worse lol

ive got some WC 20mg vars at home, unopened. Unsure whether to start them at a low dose, perhaps 40-60mg ED ? Get some fullness maybe. Never ran WC var before so not sure what theyre like.


----------



## mrwright

Looking good bud!


----------



## Fitness4Life

Keeping an eye on this, looking smashing lad (even before a cut) I'd be delighted with your physique full time lol


----------



## RACK

Ran WC var before and seemed to do the trick. Can cause bad bak pumps though


----------



## Clubber Lang

RACK said:


> Ran WC var before and seemed to do the trick. Can cause bad bak pumps though


what dose bud?


----------



## RACK

100mg a day, cost me a fortune but was prep time


----------



## bail

RACK said:


> Ran WC var before and seemed to do the trick. Can cause bad bak pumps though


I got that aswell on wc var horrendous back pumps which I get on dbol,

Using np var now and no back bumps at all just veins popping left right centre in the gym and a def increase in strength

No real science behind any of that just more of a observation lol


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> up early this morning with work and back early. Decided to go straight to the gym rather than hanging around and waiting till my usual time.
> 
> its sometimes bizarre when you train at a totally different time, as you see so many people you've never seen before. Saw one lad who was wearing his training belt during every exercise. Leg extensions, belt on, flat bench DB press, belt on lol. Had matching gloves too lol. Then there was two guys that spent the whole time i was there (30mins) training biceps! EZ bar curls, DB curls, 21s on cables, machine preacher curls, and i left before they finished! lol.
> 
> jabbed when i got home today, and had a nightmare. Was snapping the top of a Para amp and thought this is gonna smash in my fingers, it didnt thank God, instead i dropped the bloody thing on the floor! Quickly picked it up but lost 0.5ml, grrr. Not a problem tho, just added 0.5ml of Tri-Tren into the syringe instead
> 
> noticed strength has increased today. I did the session near enough non stop and alot of the max weight sets felt lighter than before. Gears kicking in and getting back into the rountine of fitting again after only training afew times a week before this cycle.
> 
> Back and Rear Delts today.
> 
> *Back & Read Delt*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Hammer Strength pulldowns*
> 
> 1×15 warmup set...20kg ES
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...30kg ES
> 
> 1×9...70kg
> 
> *Barbell rows*
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...55kg
> 
> 1×10...95kg
> 
> *
> Hammer Strength one-arm rows*
> 
> 1×10...80kg ES
> 
> *Cable rows (overhand grip)*
> 
> 1×10...250lb (whole stack, ****ed it. Will be pinning a plate to the stack next time i think)
> 
> *Hammer Strength rear-delt machine*
> 
> 1×10...3/4 stack (weight unknown. Delts were on fire afterwards)
> 
> *Bent-over dumbell raises*
> 
> 1×10...35lb DBs
> 
> *Hyperextensions*...(did good mornings instead, been years since did them! Need to get form back as my hamstrings are killing me from them lol)
> 
> 1×12...70lb BB
> 
> *Done!* Signed in at 12:15, walked out at 12:45. Leaving the bicep boys still curling lol.
> 
> legs tomorrow! Jab some Tri-Tren in them, give them a boost........or make DOMS worse lol
> 
> ive got some WC 20mg vars at home, unopened. Unsure whether to start them at a low dose, perhaps 40-60mg ED ? Get some fullness maybe. Never ran WC var before so not sure what theyre like.


Might be worth doing mate,

Bit of a postive effect on collagen may help your shoulder a little??


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Might be worth doing mate,
> 
> Bit of a postive effect on collagen may help your shoulder a little??


started yesterday, will do 60mg spread over the day with 3x tabs.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Behind on updates so making it quick before I have to get ready for work&#8230;

Thursday&#8230;

Legs

Leg extensions

•	1×15 warmup set&#8230;1/4 stack

•	1×12 warmup set&#8230;1/2 stack

•	1×12&#8230;full stack

Leg presses

•	1×12 warmup set&#8230;200kg

•	1×12 warmup set&#8230;240kg

•	1×8&#8230;280kg

Lying leg curls

•	1×12 warmup set&#8230;just under ¼ stack

•	1×12&#8230;full stack

Stiff-legged deadlifts

•	1×10&#8230;110lb BB

Standing calf raises

•	1×12 warmup set&#8230;full stack

•	1×12&#8230;full stack + 140kg

Seated calf raises

•	1×15&#8230;60kg

Friday&#8230;

Chest

Incline barbell press

•	1×12 warmup set&#8230;50kg

•	1×8 warmup set&#8230;70kg

•	1×8&#8230;110kg

Hammer Strength seated bench presses

•	1×10 warmup set&#8230;40kg ES

•	1×8&#8230;70kg ES

Incline dumbbell flyes

•	1×10 warmup set&#8230;30kg DBs

•	1×8&#8230;45kg DBs

Biceps

Incline dumbbell curls

•	1×10 warmup set&#8230;30lb DBs

•	1×8&#8230;50lb DBs

EZ-curl barbell curls

•	1×10 warmup set&#8230;30lb

•	1×8&#8230;60lb

Nautilus curls

•	1×10 warmup set&#8230;3/4 stack

•	1×6&#8230;full stack

Biceps felt like they were at bursting point! ha


----------



## Clubber Lang

Had a heavy weekend and regret it soo much this week. Got on it saturday after work and went through till sunday afternoon. Felt drained yesterday so missed training but had a fairly decent session today, but still looked flat in the mirror due to partying. Not doing anything next weekend thats for sure!

Pain from BB pressing has eased off alot now, think its just down to lack of movement from a few weeks, loosening up now and weights increasing.

missed a jab yesterday due to hangover but did yesterdays Para & Sust today instead of the Tri-Tren jab.

*Shoulders*

*
*

*Smith machine presses*

1×15 warmup set...30kg

1×12 warmup set...50kg

1×7...90kg

*Seated laterals*

1×12 warmup set...25lb DB

1×10...35lb DB (did try the 40lb DBs to start with, but was too heavy and form was poor, so lowered back down)

*One-arm cable laterals*

1×20 warmup set...30lb

1×10...65lb

*Triceps*

*Triceps pushdown*

1×15 warmup set...70lb

1×12 warmup set...100lb

1×10...130lb (upping weight next time)

*Reverse grip pulldowns*

1×12 warmup set...40lb

1×10...60lb

1×8...70lb

3x falure sets of incline sit up's, with twist.

*Done.*

*weighed in @ 17st 7lb*


----------



## tyz123

Subbed in mate check look at my journal as we'll haha


----------



## Clubber Lang

tyz123 said:


> Subbed in mate check look at my journal as we'll haha


you have a link?


----------



## tyz123

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=260280


----------



## Clubber Lang

Off work today so decided to go gym earlier than normal, 11am. Loaded up with afew extra carbs as i dont normally train till around 3-5pm ish when im full of energy. Had a pre-work supp, CNP GFX. God, been wiping my **** all day lol. Havent had a stim supp for quite some time and dont think i'll be bothering again. ha.

Had a bad nights sleep, again. Tren is def kicking in now as my body temperature feels very high at night before bed making me snappy. Last night i had to have a zopilcone to KO me. Woke up around 430am in a cold sweat, horrible.

Getting quite aggressive too. Things are really getting under my skin and can feel my blood boiling. Was driving the missus home from work today and while she was talking about her day i just wanted her to shut the **** up. Have no interest in what she had to say and was making me very tense. Everythings grinding on me.

Didnt bother with todays Tri-Tren jab due to these reasons lol.

Including these into my cycle now;

5k HCG EW, split into two shoots (noticed sometime my nuts shrink, only to turn huge again ha)

50mg Winny

50mg Prov



Had a nice leg session, gym was emtpy so took alittle longer than i usually do. Knees holding up, tho soon as i was home i placed an ice pack on it while catching up on my paper work. Just sitting with it on again now. Biofreeze it before bed.

Felt i could do more on Press, especially last set, wish i went heavier, but ive gotta remember my knee and keep to sensible weights for now.

Did do some very light hacks aswell, but only half movements so less stress on the knee and more on the quad if that makes sense. Usually go all the way down till my **** near touches the floor.

*Legs*

*
*

*
Leg extensions*

1×15 warmup set...1/4 stack

1×12 warmup set...just over 1/4

1×12...full stack

*Leg presses*

1×12 warmup set...200kg

1×12 warmup set...240kg

1×8...280kg

*Hack squats*

1×12 warmup set...20kg ES

1×12...30kg ES

*Lying leg curls*

1×12 warmup set...under 1/4 stack (weight not marked)

1×12...just over 1/4 stack.

*Stiff-legged deadlifts*

1×15...110lb set BB

1×15...110lb set BB (will use olly bar and plates next time to increase weight)

*Standing calf raises*

1×12 warmup set...full stack

1×12...full stack + 120kg

*Seated calf raises*

1×15...60kg

1×10...60kg

*Done.*


----------



## Wardy33

You love AP lol rate it highly?

I know a guy that swears by it and won't use anything else!


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> Off work today so decided to go gym earlier than normal, 11am. Loaded up with afew extra carbs as i dont normally train till around 3-5pm ish when im full of energy. Had a pre-work supp, CNP GFX. God, been wiping my **** all day lol. Havent had a stim supp for quite some time and dont think i'll be bothering again. ha.
> 
> Had a bad nights sleep, again. Tren is def kicking in now as my body temperature feels very high at night before bed making me snappy. Last night i had to have a zopilcone to KO me. Woke up around 430am in a cold sweat, horrible.
> 
> Getting quite aggressive too. Things are really getting under my skin and can feel my blood boiling. Was driving the missus home from work today and while she was talking about her day i just wanted her to shut the **** up. Have no interest in what she had to say and was making me very tense. Everythings grinding on me.
> 
> Didnt bother with todays Tri-Tren jab due to these reasons lol.
> 
> Including these into my cycle now;
> 
> 5k HCG EW, split into two shoots (noticed some balls by nuts shrink, only to turn huge again ha)
> 
> 50mg Winny
> 
> 50mg Prov
> 
> 
> 
> Had a nice leg session, gym was emtpy so took alittle longer than i usually do. Knees holding up, tho soon as i was home i placed an ice pack on it while catching up on my paper work. Just sitting with it on again now. Biofreeze it before bed.
> 
> Felt i could do more on Press, especially last set, wish i went heavier, but ive gotta remember my knee and keep to sensible weights for now.
> 
> Did do some very light hacks aswell, but only half movements so less stress on the knee and more on the quad if that makes sense. Usually go all the way down till my **** near touches the floor.
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Leg extensions*
> 
> 1×15 warmup set...1/4 stack
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...just over 1/4
> 
> 1×12...full stack
> 
> *Leg presses*
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...200kg
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...240kg
> 
> 1×8...280kg
> 
> *Hack squats*
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...20kg ES
> 
> 1×12...30kg ES
> 
> *Lying leg curls*
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...under 1/4 stack (weight not marked)
> 
> 1×12...just over 1/4 stack.
> 
> *Stiff-legged deadlifts*
> 
> 1×15...110lb set BB
> 
> 1×15...110lb set BB (will use olly bar and plates next time to increase weight)
> 
> *Standing calf raises*
> 
> 1×12 warmup set...full stack
> 
> 1×12...full stack + 120kg
> 
> *Seated calf raises*
> 
> 1×15...60kg
> 
> 1×10...60kg
> 
> *Done.*


really getting under my skin and can feel my blood boiling. Was driving the missus home from work today and while she was talking about her day i just wanted her to shut the **** up. Have no interest in what she had

Haha this bit cracked me up

Know when it's good tren when you haven't got time for anyone else's comments


----------



## Clubber Lang

yeah AP is spot on, cant go wrong with it.

bail....shes had the heating on since 8pm to dry clothes for tomorrow?! No wonder im loosing it lol, sweating my tits off and feel tense. Zops soon!


----------



## Suprakill4

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah AP is spot on, cant go wrong with it.
> 
> bail....shes bad the heating on since 8pm to dry clothes for tomorrow?! No wonder im loosing it lol, sweating my tits off and feel tense. Zops soon!


Not good relying on zopi to sleep mate. Been on 130days now


----------



## polishmate

my god what a machine lol subbed


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> Not good relying on zopi to sleep mate. Been on 130days now


very rare I have them bud, and most of the time I break a tab in half. But at the moment as soon as the lights are off im feeling hot, and being hot leads to being tense. I can cope with the dreams, its just waking up thinking you've wet yourself but its sweat. Nothing worse than wet cold sheets. End up moving over to my missus side and being an itch away from her face snoring in a dry patch ha.

I do have some DY GHBlast, should try that before a zop, completely forgot. Doh.


----------



## Pictor

Clubber Lang said:


> very rare I have them bud, and most of the time I break a tab in half. But at the moment as soon as the lights are off im feeling hot, and being hot leads to being tense. I can cope with the dreams, its just waking up thinking you've wet yourself but its sweat. Nothing worse than wet cold sheets. End up moving over to my missus side and being an itch away from her face snoring in a dry patch ha.
> 
> I do have some DY GHBlast, should try that before a zop, completely forgot. Doh.


Was going to say is the GHBlast not doing much for you anymore... Still haven't got round to trying it yet.

I'm using x2 Nytol one a night at the moment, I'm getting about 4-5 hours broken sleep :/

You still get yours from bodybuilding warehouse mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

Clubber Lang said:


> very rare I have them bud, and most of the time I break a tab in half. But at the moment as soon as the lights are off im feeling hot, and being hot leads to being tense. I can cope with the dreams, its just waking up thinking you've wet yourself but its sweat. Nothing worse than wet cold sheets. End up moving over to my missus side and being an itch away from her face snoring in a dry patch ha.
> 
> I do have some DY GHBlast, should try that before a zop, completely forgot. Doh.


I'm the same mate. Been off tren a while now so not been bad but got a bad fever last cycle and the bed was like a swimming pool!

Let me know what the gh blasts like mate. I need to get off zopi badly. Just completely reliant on it for sleep.


----------



## Pictor

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm the same mate. Been off tren a while now so not been bad but got a bad fever last cycle and the bed was like a swimming pool!
> 
> Let me know what the gh blasts like mate. I need to get off zopi badly. Just completely reliant on it for sleep.


Do you get a good nights sleep on zopi mate?

As in a solid 6-8 hours, you feel groggy the next day at all?!


----------



## Suprakill4

Big Ste said:


> Do you get a good nights sleep on zopi mate?
> 
> As in a solid 6-8 hours, you feel groggy the next day at all?!


I can drop off to sleep on zopi which is near impossible without. As for quality of sleep I'm up about 3 times for a p1ss during the night and wake up when moving about but I drop off straight back to sleep so the quality is decent.


----------



## Suprakill4

But please. Find an alternative. It's fcuking addictive IMO and not something I would EVER advise someone to use. I never feel healthy on it really and read some studies somewhere saying you will not go into full stage 3 REM sleep on it so not that great really. I don't feel groggy the next day. Just a horrendous metal taste in mouth all the time on it as that's put in on purpose apparantly to sway people away from drinking on it as that's a no no. The feeling you get when it's kicking in is nice though and me and my coach often exchange random as hell messages when were on it lmao


----------



## Wardy33

Suprakill4 said:


> But please. Find an alternative. It's fcuking addictive IMO and not something I would EVER advise someone to use. I never feel healthy on it really and read some studies somewhere saying you will not go into full stage 3 REM sleep on it so not that great really. I don't feel groggy the next day. Just a horrendous metal taste in mouth all the time on it as that's put in on purpose apparantly to sway people away from drinking on it as that's a no no. The feeling you get when it's kicking in is nice though and me and my coach often exchange random as hell messages when were on it lmao


Proper junkie lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Big Ste said:


> Do you get a good nights sleep on zopi mate?
> 
> As in a solid 6-8 hours, you feel groggy the next day at all?!


TBH i think Nytol are the worst for sides the following day, feel terrible on those.

at the moment me and the missus are going to bed about 930, as shes gotta be at work before 815 but traveling time can be a bitch some days, so she/we're up around 630am most days. With Zop we're both sleeping straight through till around 6ish, apart from the odd time i get up for a pee. The next day i dont feel groggy, but feel the need for a power nap mid afternoon.

i do have a can of sugar free, cal free energy drink after breakfast just to help get going, and enough later on during the day, maybe pre workout.

last night i didnt have any sweats, so will go without any zops later. Plus i dont get home from the doors till around 2am so be shattered enough to fall asleep without.



Suprakill4 said:


> I can drop off to sleep on zopi which is near impossible without. As for quality of sleep I'm up about 3 times for a p1ss during the night and wake up when moving about but I drop off straight back to sleep so the quality is decent.


Supa...Xanax are very good sleepers, not as heavy nor have as much sides. Hard to source over zops but theyre a better tablet.


----------



## Suprakill4

I'll see if I can source some mate!! Anything to get off this sh1t.


----------



## Clubber Lang

no tren sweats last night, thank God. Still had weird dreams but didnt wake up cold and wet. Slept straight through till about 430 before going for a pee then back to bed.

massive DOMS with legs today, feels great! Imagine tomorrow might be worse ha. Knee is alittle sore but treating with iburprofen and strapping an ice pack round it while on not moving much. Sat with it on now.

NP Mast-Prop and AP Var landed today too. Will jump onto AP vars soon as my wc are finished.



Mast Prop, i'm going to include this 3x per week, so probably fit it into the days ive planned on doing Tri-Tren, between my sust & para jabs.

Quad jab of sust & para went i a treat today. Muscles felt rock hard from yesterday so was expecting some pain, but nothing, not even from the pierce of the skin.

Trained with my mate today, havent seen him for awhile so was going to catch up. Lifts are def up as things are kicking in nicely 

*Chest*

*
*

*
Incline barbell press*

1×12 warmup set...50kg

1×10 warmup set...70kg

1×8...130kg

*Hammer Strength seated bench presses*

1×10 warmup set...30kg ES

1×8...70kg ES

*Incline dumbbell flyes*

1×10 warmup set...60lb

1×8...90lb (****ed it, 100s or 110s next time)

* Biceps*

*
*

*
Incline dumbbell curls*

1×10 warmup set...35lb

1×8...55lb

*
EZ-curl barbell curls*

*
*

1×10 warmup set...30kg

1×8...50kg

*Nautilus curls*

1×10 warmup set...half stack

1×6...full stack (huge forearm and bicep pump!)

*Done!*


----------



## hugoBoss

hi clubber , awesome post pal! can u please post pics of your tri tren up so i can compare it yo the one im looking to buy. my source says its new top notch stuff but would like to compare it to yours thanks mate


----------



## Clubber Lang

hugoBoss said:


> hi clubber , awesome post pal! can u please post pics of your tri tren up so i can compare it yo the one im looking to buy. my source says its new top notch stuff but would like to compare it to yours thanks mate






new label designs


----------



## Clubber Lang

felt fresh today, didn't get on it at the weekend so actually made it to the gym on a Monday lol.

sleepings not been too bad recently. Had afew horrible nights last week back to back but lately ive been fine.

starting to wake up with some dry joints of winnys kicking in. Upped to 100mg ED. Must admit my arms looked great today while doing BB rows infront of the mirror, looked hard and well shaped. Crack on!

bumped into a old mate while training so found myself having to take my earphones out afew times when he came over to talk, which kinda ****ed me off. Missed doing afew exercises due to this.

jabbed sust and para today, no issues. Had a slight taste of oil straight after jabbing. Had afew drops of oil come out my site when the pin was withdrawn, but no cough.

*Back *

*
*

*
Hammer Strength pulldowns*

•1×15 warmup set...20kg ES

•1×12 warmup set...30kg ES

•1×8...75kg ES

*Barbell rows*

•1×12 warmup set...55kg

•1×10...95kg

*Hammer Strength one-arm rows*

•1×8-10

*Cable rows (overhand grip)*

•1×10 warmup set...150lb

•1×7...250lb

*Ab crunches with cable & rope.*

3x failure sets @ 200lb

*Weighed in @ 17st 4.*

was 17st 6 last Friday. Weights dropping down nice and steady.


----------



## Clubber Lang

grr, what a day! Havent stopped!

road accident on the way home from picking my missus up turned an 30-40min drive into about 2hrs! Went straight from the gym so only had a protein shake till now. Just settled down and its 7pm!

gonna treat myself to some small cans of Heineken, choc muffin and beef jerky while watching Bayer smash Man U. Well i hope they do, got all my winnings from Man City beating United on Bayer lol.

jabbed Tri-Tren and Mast-Prop today, no cough or tickle, smooth jab.

noticed my pee is alittle darker today too. Till now its been quite clear, or bright yellow from my B-Complex tab, rather than the usual Tren yellow pee. Could be from the Tri-Tren or maybe winstrol flushing water out?

will keep an eye on it and increased water intake alittle more.

*Shoulders*

*
*

*
Smith machine presses*

1×15 warmup set...40kg

1×12 warmup set...50kg

1×7...90kg

*Seated laterals*

1×12 warmup set...25lb DBs

1×11...35lb DBs

*Upright BB Rows*

1×12 warmup set...25kg

1×10...35kg

*One-arm cable laterals (hitting rear delts)*

1×15 warmup set...30lb

1×10...40lb

*Triceps*

*
*

*
Triceps pushdown*

1×15 warmup set...60lb

1×12 warmup set...80lb

1×8...130lb

*Reverse Grip pulldowns*

1×12 warmup set...50lb

1×10...70lb

*
Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

bad nights sleep last night, tren nightmares twice.

first dream i was in a department store being chased by a fecking terminator, but a gold one for some reason? lol. That was scary, felt fear! It wouldnt stop coming! Woke up alittle sweaty and heart racing slightly, but who wouldnt?!



seems when i have nightmares i always dream about these bloody machines, why i dont know, probably cus they look scary as feck?!

then, and i think this was worse, i was in some fancy bar drinking champagne with some of the cast of The Only Way Is Chelsea, which is probably one of my most hated things (right next to my hatred of Morrisons supermarkets! lol). Bunch of tossers living off mummy and daddys money. That dream scared me more than the gold terminator! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

really good leg session today, was well chuffed afterwards. Took and used my knee wraps for the first time this year, and probably well before Christmas, cant remember the last time i used them. Used on Leg Press and blitzed it. Quads were burning after, mint feeling. Been ages since i pushed legs due to my ligament and tendon issue. Sitting with an ice pack on my knee just in case tho.

Alpha winstrol, oral, is doing a grand job on my joints. Ankles are cracking all the time and my finger joints are very dry, like what i get on GH. Very good stuff, best winny ive had in years, can feel it for once!

*Legs*

*
*

*
Leg extensions*

1×15 warmup set...just under 1/4 stack

1×12 warmup set...just slightly over 1/4 stack

1×12...full stack (really need to pin a 20kg plate to the stack next time)

*Leg presses*

1×12 warmup set...160kg

1×12 warmup set...200kg

1×10...320kg (knee wraps on, well easy so decided to do an extra set)

1×10...400kg (knees wrapped, last 2 were a push but def could have lifted more. Will up next week to final set 440-480kg)

*
Hack squats*

1×12 warmup set...40kg

1×10...80kg

*
Lying leg curls*

1×12 warmup set...lifted 5 of 15 plates

1×12...lifted 8 of 15 plates

*Stiff-legged deadlifts*

1×12...110lb BB

1×10...110lb BB

*Standing calf raises*

1×15 warmup set...full stack

1×12...full stack plus 120kg plates extra

*Seated calf raises*

1×10...70kg

*Done.*

really happy with my leg press considering all the time ive had off doing heavy leg work due to injury.

gonna enjoy a nice hot shower and then stick some mast-prop and tri-tren in my bum now :beer:


----------



## Clubber Lang

in all the excitement last night I forgot to loosen the damn syringe ( I pull and push the plunger in multiple times, helps loosen the rubber seal and prevents sticking or stuttering when jabbing). Forgot to do this till the pin was already in my ****. Jesus, was pushing down like crazy with hardy any movement. Took ages. Thumb went white! lol. Was expecting a lot of PIP this morning but so far its ok.

just ordered some Novofine 8mm pins off ebay, 9 quid delivered for 100x. Got two Pfizer Genotropin pens coming next week, hopefully. Never used before but hear its the dogs bollocks. Better be at that price?! ha


----------



## NorthernSoul

lmao @ your dreams. Dont usually get the illustrated picture when everyone tells their stories until now!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Juic3Up said:


> lmao @ your dreams. Dont usually get the illustrated picture when everyone tells their stories until now!


lol. Had to share that pic, was scared ****less lol.

tren dreams always feel so real. Ive been stabbed before in tren dreams, horrible and bizarre feeling.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> in all the excitement last night I forgot to loosen the damn syringe ( I pull and push the plunger in multiple times, helps loosen the rubber seal and prevents sticking or stuttering when jabbing). Forgot to do this till the pin was already in my ****. Jesus, was pushing down like crazy with hardy any movement. Took ages. Thumb went white! lol. Was expecting a lot of PIP this morning but so far its ok.
> 
> just ordered some Novofine 8mm pins off ebay, 9 quid delivered for 100x. Got two Pfizer Genotropin pens coming next week, hopefully. Never used before but hear its the dogs bollocks. Better be at that price?! ha


You getting the go quick pens??


----------



## NorthernSoul

Your telling me?

This weeks dreams..

Had a little baby girl with my mrs and fell in love with her in my dream and when i woke up all i wanted was my baby. made me the broodiest ****er.

Cheating dreams. i.e. mrs cheating on me so woke up ad wanted to club her head while she was asleep

last nights, ended up marrying a friend and after the dream i wna dump my mrs and actually marry her

LOL crazy enough?


----------



## Justin Cider

LOOOOOOVED tren dreams.

Love how ****ed up and twisted they get, but hate it when you feel that it's actually real and wake up in a fight or flight mode


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> You getting the go quick pens??


yes mate, well hopefully. A friend whos started using them should be getting me 2x Go Quicks next week.

not going crazy with them, probably 2iu 4x per week, or 3iu mon wed friday.

if its as strong as everyone says then that dose will be ideal for me. Deeper sleep and recovery time etc.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> yes mate, well hopefully. A friend whos started using them should be getting me 2x Go Quicks next week.
> 
> not going crazy with them, probably 2iu 4x per week, or 3iu mon wed friday.
> 
> if its as strong as everyone says then that dose will be ideal for me. Deeper sleep and recovery time etc.


I've done one or two couple months back their very good mate

I done 3.6 iu pwo,

If I had the money would run all year round


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> I've done one or two couple months back their very good mate
> 
> I done 3.6 iu pwo,
> 
> If I had the money would run all year round


pre or post wo?


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> pre or post wo?


Done both no real difference good pumps pre though


----------



## Clubber Lang

behind on updates, had a long weekend on the doors with extra hours plus had to do some poxy course on sunday. Had about 3 hours kip before going. Was that tired i cant actually remember getting there lol.

Felt under the weather recently too. Unsure if its just the weekend catching up or just abit of test flu or just tired from not eatting as much as i normally do, but felt shattered yesterday so didnt train at all. Just KO'd myself on the sofa.

was in a right nasty mood yesterday too. Missus is off work for 2 whole weeks being easter break up, and already she was getting under my skin. Had a power nap downstairs while she was upstairs, then went on the PC, which is connected to the main TV in the living room, only for her to come down and moan about me being on it. Remember im self employed and need to check emails and do paper work, so that fecked me off. I went to get the laptop instead only to come back to find her watching Match Maker Millionaire?! Turn that ****e off, so she put on housewives of jersey. WTF?! Went TNT with that. Then the S button on the laptop didnt work.....head was rdy to explode by this point. Shes been off work a whole 6hrs and im already hating it!


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber Lang said:


> behind on updates, had a long weekend on the doors with extra hours plus had to do some poxy course on sunday. Had about 3 hours kip before going. Was that tired i cant actually remember getting there lol.
> 
> Felt under the weather recently too. Unsure if its just the weekend catching up or just abit of test flu or just tired from not eatting as much as i normally do, but felt shattered yesterday so didnt train at all. Just KO'd myself on the sofa.
> 
> was in a right nasty mood yesterday too. Missus is off work for 2 whole weeks being easter break up, and already she was getting under my skin. Had a power nap downstairs while she was upstairs, then went on the PC, which is connected to the main TV in the living room, only for her to come down and moan about me being on it. Remember im self employed and need to check emails and do paper work, so that fecked me off. I went to get the laptop instead only to come back to find her watching Match Maker Millionaire?! Turn that ****e off, so she put on housewives of jersey. WTF?! Went TNT with that. Then the S button on the laptop didnt work.....head was rdy to explode by this point. Shes been off work a whole 6hrs and im already hating it!


Glad your having a good day mate ! I'm Standing on Bond Street teaching a couple apprentice engineers how to use a total station correctly!


----------



## Clubber Lang

dragged myself to the gym today, felt totally under the weather the last few days, seems others have the same thing, something going round. Was training with my mate who i havent seen for awhile due to work so if he was going i was going. TBH once i was there and started training i felt mint. So glad i went, really enjoyed it. Was that pleased with myself that the jab of tri-tren & mast-prop i was going to knock on the head today i stuck straight into my quad on returning home lol. Bosh!

weighed in at 17st 7 so put some weight back on, probably not as much as i think as i was wearing my work trousers rather than shorts. Diet has been relaxed the last few days so when i feel down with a cold etc i tend to pig out on junk for extra energy and strength.

*Shoulders*

*
*

*
Smith machine presses*

1×15 warmup set...88lb

1×12 warmup set...110lb

1×8...198lb

*Seated laterals*

*
*

1×12 warmup set...25lb DBs

1×10...35lb DBs

*Upright BB Rows*

1×15 warmup set...66lb

1×10...88lb

*Triceps*

*
*

*
Triceps pushdown*

1×15 warmup set...70lb

1×12 warmup set...100lb

1×6...140lb

*Reverse grip pulldowns*

1×12 warmup set...70lb

1×10...100lb

*Done.*

def had more energy than i thought with this cold or whatever ive got.

back and rear delts tomorrow, cant wait!


----------



## Wardy33

Alright mate, was just wondering which tri tren lab u use?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Wardy33 said:


> Alright mate, was just wondering which tri tren lab u use?


currently its the new ProChem, thought id give it a bash. Seems to be alright, but when jabbing Para too its hard to say whats doing what exactly.


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber Lang said:


> currently its the new ProChem, thought id give it a bash. Seems to be alright, but when jabbing Para too its hard to say whats doing what exactly.


Parabolin is just tren hex isn't it? 76mg/ml? Bit dear too lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick and easy session with my mate today, back and a bicep exercises at the end, just for extra vain pump lol.

speaking of pump, var and winny and working nicely, got some great shape to my arms now, mast is also helping to bring some volume and veins out.

got my very first Genotropin pen today. Was ****ting myself when mixing it, heard a few horror stories of people loosing gh by not doing it right. Thankfully it went ok and will be jabbing some tonight pre bed. Just 2-3iu. It stinks! Smells like hospitals ha.



*Back;*

*
*

*
Lat pulldowns*

12x 70kg

10x 95kg

8x 105kg

*Hammer strength pulldowns;*

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

*BB rows;*

12x 121lb

10x 209lb

*Seated rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 230lb

*1-arm DB preacher curls;*

10x 30lb DB

10x 40lb DB

*
Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

Wardy33 said:


> Parabolin is just tren hex isn't it? 76mg/ml? Bit dear too lol


yeah its dear and 1.5ml for 76mg. Been playing in the back of my whether to jab more tri-tren or tren-ace instead of para recently, can double the dose taken with tren-ace, 1.5ml is 150mg.


----------



## cas

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah its dear and 1.5ml for 76mg. Been playing in the back of my whether to jab more tri-tren or tren-ace instead of para recently, can double the dose taken with tren-ace, 1.5ml is 150mg.


How are these two tren labs stacking up to other labs tren you have used before. I was under the impression that alpha para was fairly potent?


----------



## Clubber Lang

cas said:


> How are these two tren labs stacking up to other labs tren you have used before. I was under the impression that alpha para was fairly potent?


getting mad dream nights, proper scary ones sometimes, others nights im fine, but waking up very early feeling fresh and struggling to get back under.

helping me cut up nicely, considering im doing no cardio, so yeah its alright.....but, would 1.5ml of 100mg tren-ace but better? Im thinking it might be yes, especially if doing EOD.

im thinking of swapping my jab day round and doing 3x tri-tren with mast prop jabs with 2x para and sust jabs instead of the other way round. See if more results come with more tri-tren.


----------



## cas

Clubber Lang said:


> getting mad dream nights, proper scary ones sometimes, others nights im fine, but waking up very early feeling fresh and struggling to get back under.
> 
> helping me cut up nicely, considering im doing no cardio, so yeah its alright.....but, would 1.5ml of 100mg tren-ace but better? Im thinking it might be yes, especially if doing EOD.
> 
> im thinking of swapping my jab day round and doing 3x tri-tren with mast prop jabs with 2x para and sust jabs instead of the other way round. See if more results come with more tri-tren.


Brilliant well keep us informed on how you get on. The reason I ask about the alpha parabolin, is because I have just bought 20 of the buggers lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

cas said:


> Brilliant well keep us informed on how you get on. The reason I ask about the alpha parabolin, is because I have just bought 20 of the buggers lol


ha,

just remember hex is a med ester so takes a few weeks to start kicking in. A lot think its like an acetate. Was about 3/4 weeks before I felt it. Mentioned in my journal I wasn't having much sides only to have massive nightmares and sweats the same night lol.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Nice Journal mate, do you think you'll be doing any longer than 8 weeks?

I'll be keeping tabs on it as I'm starting my 'summer cycle' on Monday, after being off AAS for about 9 months. Can't f**king wait! :laugh:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Big_Idiot said:


> Nice Journal mate, *do you think you'll be doing any longer than 8 weeks?*
> 
> I'll be keeping tabs on it as I'm starting my 'summer cycle' on Monday, after being off AAS for about 9 months. Can't f**king wait! :laugh:


not sure yet. TBH my libido has crashed heavily the last two weeks, must be the tren. I have 3x amps left in my current Para box, so might finish those and make a descision.

i might carry on with more Tri-Tren instead of Para. Still use sust and mast-prop aswell. Also the 10mg Vars are kicking in nicely now, arms are looking huge and veins out everywhere. Winny and var combo is working a treat with the tren and mast.

will have a think about it this weekend and make a decision for Monday onwards. Might load up on tri-tren for the following weekend, bank hol!

Ive got saturday night off work and having a blow out with the missus, as the following week its bank holiday and these are nightmares on the doors. Loads of idiots out all day drinking from thursday till sunday. Then you get the ****holes who only come out bank holiday sundays, get ****ed then turn into [email protected] who think they know better than you when you refuse them entry.

Loads more fighting on bank holiday weekends, sunday especially. The second to last bank hol sunday last year a fight broke out outside my place only for some muppet to jump me from behind and pull me down with a head lock. Managed to get out of it then blasted him in the side of his head. KO'd him for 5mins with a single shot. Made the most of an impressive shot by stepping over him, locking eyes with his mates while walking towards them. They back off!

It did started to worry me when he didnt move for ages. Remember his eyes were wide open and his chest was pounding when breathing.

Coppers nicked him then had to send him for a MRI scan as he kept being sick in the meat wagon and cell, massive concussion. Copper told me his face was still totally black two weeks later.

Was people screaming i used a duster to do that damage, nah, was a trusted kelvar defender glove with 10oz of sand across the knuckles. I didnt feel a thing.....he did. lol

roll on bank hol!! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

one of those days today at the gym where the same guy always jumps on the equipment about 5 seconds before you do, grrr. Screwed my plan up alittle, spaz!

cus of this we had larger breaks between sets than i liked and time ran short so missed some things out, but hey ho, way it goes sometimes.

*Legs*

*
*

*
Leg extensions*

1×15 warmup set...1/4 stack

1×12 warmup set... alittle over 1/4 stack

1×12...full stack

*Lying leg curls*

1×12 warmup set...lifted 5 of 15 plates

1×12...lifted 8 of 15 plates

*
Leg presses*

1×12 warmup set...240kg

1×12...400kg (knees wrapped)

*
Hack squats*

1×12 warmup set...20kg ES

1×12...40kg ES

*Seated calf raises*

2x failure @ 70kg (15+ reps each set)

*Done.*

Jabbed 3iu of Genotropin last night. Made the bedroom stink of hospitals. Felt BP go up slightly after jabbing, and went hot, but probably down to the tren. Woke up a few times in the night and struggled getting back to sleep.

remember dreaming of being chased and pulled over by the police with aload of my mates before doing a running, then i was flying a helicopter in a GTA game city blowing buildings up ha. Then had my usual Terminator machine dream, but...for once it wasnt after me but someone else, so the fear factor wasnt as high, even when i was attacking it! lol

just ate steak and chips! Havent touched a chip in weeks! Cant remember the last time i had some TBH. Tasted gorgeous. Need to be strong and not demolish the easter egg i was given today ha.


----------



## Suprakill4

Your dreams are as fcuked up as mine mate lol. I always dream of killing people but if I have a fight in a dream, I simply cannot throw a punch and get so frustrated lol.

Trainings looking solid! Get some updated pics up soon.


----------



## bail

I never rated para that much ace over it all day


----------



## cas

bail said:


> I never rated para that much ace over it all day


Dont fvcking say that lol i just bought a load of para


----------



## tyz123

Suprakill4 said:


> Your dreams are as fcuked up as mine mate lol. I always dream of killing people but if I have a fight in a dream, I simply cannot throw a punch and get so frustrated lol.
> 
> Trainings looking solid! Get some updated pics up soon.


Lol I thought this was just me the punch ends up being restarted or wrist bent in haha


----------



## Clubber Lang

well had a heavy weekend, started 3pm saturday and finished about 9pm sunday night, only to try and attempt working monday lol. Feel like crap these last few days, not doing that again in a hurry! Havent jabbed or trained since friday, just ate crap. Feel bloated and fat now lol.

will do a proper update later tomorrow, but its not been a good few days lol.


----------



## GetSuperBig

Clubber Lang said:


> well had a heavy weekend, started 3pm saturday and finished about 9pm sunday night, only to try and attempt working monday lol. Feel like crap these last few days, not doing that again in a hurry! Havent jabbed or trained since friday, just ate crap. Feel bloated and fat now lol.
> 
> will do a proper update later tomorrow, but its not been a good few days lol.


That makes 2 of us mate!! haha.

Just do a 36hour fast and you'll be fine!

TBH...sounds sick, but i find if i have a huge blowout over 2 days i end up ****ting most of it out...whereas if you spread that food across the week you would be more likely to store it!


----------



## Clubber Lang

GetSuperBig said:


> That makes 2 of us mate!! haha.
> 
> Just do a 36hour fast and you'll be fine!
> 
> TBH...sounds sick, but i find if i have a huge blowout over 2 days i end up ****ting most of it out...whereas if you spread that food across the week you would be more likely to store it!


last meal was on saturday about 2pm, then didnt eat hardly anything till monday, and even then i was picking at it. Today however, i just havent stopped filling my face, junk after junk going down lol. Starting diet again tomorrow, have an extra T3 tab to balance it out pmsl


----------



## Sharpy76

Clubber Lang said:


> well had a heavy weekend, started 3pm saturday and finished about 9pm sunday night, only to try and attempt working monday lol. Feel like crap these last few days, not doing that again in a hurry! Havent jabbed or trained since friday, just ate crap. Feel bloated and fat now lol.
> 
> will do a proper update later tomorrow, but its not been a good few days lol.


Jesus mate, sounds very messy! You'll be fine tomorrow with a few good meals down ya and a decent workout!

How you getting on with the AP winnys mate? Have you tried ROHM winnys? If so, how do they stack up against each other?

Just started ROHM winnys but I was in 2 minds as to getting AP. So many people say their orals are sh!t (clen the exception) so played it safe with ROHM.


----------



## GetSuperBig

Clubber Lang said:


> last meal was on saturday about 2pm, then didnt eat hardly anything till monday, and even then i was picking at it. Today however, i just havent stopped filling my face, junk after junk going down lol. Starting diet again tomorrow, have an extra T3 tab to balance it out pmsl


Mate..

On sunday i did 8 cooplands sausage rolls, half a homemade crumble, 2 x ultimate burgers at my local american steakhouse, 3 tubs pringes, 2 tubs ben and jerries, 8scones and 2 chokablokka mint large easter eggs! Plus other ****! Could have carried on going!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sharpy76 said:


> Jesus mate, sounds very messy! You'll be fine tomorrow with a few good meals down ya and a decent workout!
> 
> How you getting on with the AP winnys mate? Have you tried ROHM winnys? If so, how do they stack up against each other?
> 
> Just started ROHM winnys but I was in 2 minds as to getting AP. So many people say their orals are sh!t (clen the exception) so played it safe with ROHM.


ive used rohm 50mg vars and winnys in the past and cant say they were amazing.

hand on heart the dry joints, and sore finger joints ive got from AP winny @ 100mg ED has to confirm theyre dosed well. Got some good pump and hardness, even under my fat lol.

also, price difference between AP 50mg winny and rohm was pennys!

tried AP clen, 50mg winny, 10mg var so far, all doing a great job. Missus is running the 10mg var and loving it. Training partner has used the AP naps and working very well. Just think alot of the time people are bashing labs for the sake of it when they havent actually used them, or theyre pushing something and perhaps dont want to praise other labs.



GetSuperBig said:


> Mate..
> 
> On sunday i did 8 cooplands sausage rolls, half a homemade crumble, 2 x ultimate burgers at my local american steakhouse, 3 tubs pringes, 2 tubs ben and jerries, 8scones and 2 chokablokka mint large easter eggs! Plus other ****! Could have carried on going!


mmmm, ben and jerries! Wanna try the new greek yogurt flavour! lol


----------



## GetSuperBig

Clubber Lang said:


> ive used rohm 50mg vars and winnys in the past and cant say they were amazing.
> 
> hand on heart the dry joints, and sore finger joints ive got from AP winny @ 100mg ED has to confirm theyre dosed well. Got some good pump and hardness, even under my fat lol.
> 
> also, price difference between AP 50mg winny and rohm was pennys!
> 
> tried AP clen, 50mg winny, 10mg var so far, all doing a great job. Missus is running the 10mg var and loving it. Training partner has used the AP naps and working very well. Just think alot of the time people are bashing labs for the sake of it when they havent actually used them, or theyre pushing something and perhaps dont want to praise other labs.
> 
> mmmm, ben and jerries! Wanna try the new greek yogurt flavour! lol


Its Yum! I'd call what i had a huge binge and i could have easily eaten way more!

Worrying really


----------



## Clubber Lang

first session back this week from a massive weekend and recovery lol.

felt brill when i got there, even took the missus, tho fecked her off into the other room, stay out of my space woman! ha

thought i hit a brick wall on my 3rd back exercises, thought the weekend had caught up, but just jumped onto some delt work, abit of abs, then shrugs and bicep curls and really enjoyed it.

bumped into an old friend too. Havent seen him in years as he was waiting for a new hip operation. Speaking to him and believe it or not he had his new hip and got a massive infection, similar to MRIS is it? Ended up passing out in pain and being sick 4 months after his op, so they had to remove the infected hip and put a new one in! Jesus! Was his first week back at the gym this week in 2 years pass him!

good session so treated myself to a rib-eye steak. Didnt touch the sides. Eatting huge amounts at the moment which ive gotta control. Eatting crisps and junk more than health food. Think the lack of food over the weekend is making me binge.

weighed in at 17st 3lb. Was hoping to get under 17st by now but hey ho.

decided to switch my steds around too. Instead of jabbing Para & Sust mon, wed and friday with Mast-prop and Tri-Tren on tues and thursdays, ive swapped it around. Saying that i wont be opening another box of Para. Instead i might opt for more tri-tren to finish the 2x vials i have left, or get in some Tren-ace.

jabbed 1ml mast-prop today with 1.5ml tri-tren. Delt shot, zero pain.

legs tomorrow and cant wait.

ive been finishing early with work as not alot on, so been getting home for 1pm, eatting at 2pm, training at 3pm before the after work rush and its mint! No one there, nice and cool inside, jump on anything you need and bosh, job done.



*
Back;*

*
Lat pulldown, to face;*

15x 65kg

10x 75kg

8x 105kg

*Cable row;*

12x 150lb

8x 230lb

*
Hammer strength pulldowns;*

10x 88lb ES

7x 132lb ES (hit a brick wall here)

*Machine rear delts;*

10x 1/4 stack (weight unknown)

8x full stack

*
Incline Ab crunches;*

2x failure sets (didnt count)

*Smith BB shrugs;*

15x 143lb

12x 231lb

*Machine Preacher curls;*

10x full stack (think it reads 75kg, very worn out numbers)

falure @ full stack (around 8 reps)

*Done!*

havent stopped eatting since i got home. Just about to tuck into a Lemon CheeseCake Equilibrium :beer: should fill a hole for awhile


----------



## bail

What current diet/supps looking like ATM bud?


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> What current diet/supps looking like ATM bud?


just got home and gotta be out for 945pm for work at 10! Stupid 3.5hr shift on the doors, so havent got time to write diet down, put will for you tomorrow when i have spare time.

I swear to God if anyone so much as touches me tonight i'm gonna break them! I hate Thursdays nights, never really do them cus i work during the day and often have to be early to get on site, so getting home at 130am, winding down alittle and in bed for say 230, then up again at 630 for the day is killer!

Leg day today, enjoyed it again now im lifting more on the leg press with my wraps. Right knee, thats been injuried, is holding out, but both are sore for lefts. Gonna have a shower in a min and get some ice packs on both of them for 30mins while watching it.

Genotropin seems to be kicking in well. Got that inflated palm feeling in my hands, and cant seem to grip things aswell as before. Done all my jabs by IM into my quad so far. Had some weird dreams last night. Was on a old train like in a Western film going through the US with those black Congo people off the Guinness advert lol. Then we all jumped off and went walking into an abandoned city, bizarre. Guinness guys were abit strange lol. I did see the advert before bed so must have stuck in my mind.






"im the master of my fate, captain of my soul" mint!

anyways, legs;

*Leg extension;*

20x 1/4 stack (weights not mark)

15x just over 1/4 stack

12x full stack.

*Leg press;*

15x 200kg

12x 280kg

10x 400kg (knees wrapped. Going heavier next week for sure. Think i said that last week lol)

*Hack squat*

10x 44lb ES

10x 88lb ES

*
SLDL;*

15x 130lb BB

12x 130lb BB

*
Seated calve raises;*

15x 132lb

15x 132lb (slow movements contracted 2/3 seconds at top)

*Done.*

both knees are sore at the moment. Just dropped some iburprofen tablets.

jabbing sust & para after shower.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> just got home and gotta be out for 945pm for work at 10! Stupid 3.5hr shift on the doors, so havent got time to write diet down, put will for you tomorrow when i have spare time.
> 
> I swear to God if anyone so much as touches me tonight i'm gonna break them! I hate Thursdays nights, never really do them cus i work during the day and often have to be early to get on site, so getting home at 130am, winding down alittle and in bed for say 230, then up again at 630 for the day is killer!
> 
> Leg day today, enjoyed it again now im lifting more on the leg press with my wraps. Right knee, thats been injuried, is holding out, but both are sore for lefts. Gonna have a shower in a min and get some ice packs on both of them for 30mins while watching it.
> 
> Genotropin seems to be kicking in well. Got that inflated palm feeling in my hands, and cant seem to grip things aswell as before. Done all my jabs by IM into my quad so far. Had some weird dreams last night. Was on a old train like in a Western film going through the US with those black Congo people off the Guinness advert lol. Then we all jumped off and went walking into an abandoned city, bizarre. Guinness guys were abit strange lol. I did see the advert before bed so must have stuck in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "im the master of my fate, captain of my soul" mint!
> 
> anyways, legs;
> 
> *Leg extension;*
> 
> 20x 1/4 stack (weights not mark)
> 
> 15x just over 1/4 stack
> 
> 12x full stack.
> 
> *Leg press;*
> 
> 15x 200kg
> 
> 12x 280kg
> 
> 10x 400kg (knees wrapped. Going heavier next week for sure. Think i said that last week lol)
> 
> *Hack squat*
> 
> 10x 44lb ES
> 
> 10x 88lb ES
> 
> *
> SLDL;*
> 
> 15x 130lb BB
> 
> 12x 130lb BB
> 
> *
> Seated calve raises;*
> 
> 15x 132lb
> 
> 15x 132lb (slow movements contracted 2/3 seconds at top)
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> both knees are sore at the moment. Just dropped some iburprofen tablets.
> 
> jabbing sust & para after shower.


If you could mate always a good read good variety of Supps etc,

One thing I did notice about geno is it did knock me out felt shattered after doing it unlike any other gh,

Door work plus tren is not a good mix mate lol,


----------



## Clubber Lang

Will spend some time tomorrow and do a rough daily diet etc, just havent had time today.

Got in at 2am, in bed for 230am, but woke up atr 630am even after turning my alarm off, just body clock is set. Managed to get back to sleep till about 9, but cant waking up between.

Was busy last night, near 400x punters in and just 3x doorstaff. Only two incidents tho. One guy was chewing his face off like ive never seen before in my life! He was coming up or high as feck! lol. Walked him out only to find him 20mins later eatting a kebab outside. How the feck he managed to eat anything being that high i dont know! I couldnt do it! lol

Second incident a young lad thought it would be a good idea taping the manager on the side of the head to get his attention at the bar! He got walked out only to wind himself up outside to the point were we had to gently push him away, only for him to move back towards us swearing. So he got a gentle push and fell back and over. Banged his head and called the police. ****. Coppers didnt want to know as he was ****ed and had white foam in the corner of his mouth, was on something. Really ****ed me off when a paramedic arrived! Wasting an important medical service on this dick?! Cant wait to see him again!

See what tonight brings!

Just remembered ive gotta jab yet! Nearly forgot. Mast & tri-tren.

Chest and guns today. Training partner let me down so trained alone.

*Incline BB Press (smith);*

15x 50kg

10x 70kg

7x 130kg

*
Seated hammer press;*

10x 35kg each side

7x 75kg ES

*Incline DB flys;*

10x 65lb DB

18x 100lb

*Seated incline curls;*

10x 40lb

10x 55lb

*
1-arm DB preacher curls;*

10x 40lb

10x 40lb

*
Machine preacher;*

10x 75kg, full stack

6x 75kg

*Done.*

iron my work gear, shower, chill for an hour then off to work, grr! Only 3 more nights! lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

You certainly lead a life of excitement mate. I've always wanted to do doors for extra money but I'm prob too small lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> You certainly lead a life of excitement mate. I've always wanted to do doors for extra money but I'm prob too small lol.


lol, you can hide behind me!

size isnt a massive factor TBH, its all about handling situations and knowing when to be polite/respectful to calm things down, and when to really crank up the gears and show some fangs. ha. Theres quite afew smaller door lads who you look at and wouldnt think much off, but its these you have to watch as most to MMA and are lightening fast! Still, a big frame, especially on the front door, goes a long way.

last night was quiet, only ragged one person out who jumped over the fence. Got a deep house event tonight, later closing time, so hoping it'll be rammed with a good atmosphere. Ive got 6 other lads on tonight, hand picked, so strong team. Looking forward to it. Just hope the music lives up to it as the DJs havent impressed me in the past, musics too slow, more of a back ground tune while chatting rather than something that'll get you going.

did shoulders and tri's today, 4th training sesh on the trott, enjoyed it. Cant be ****d to write it up tho, gonna get some food inside me for a long night ahead


----------



## Suprakill4

My issue would be holding my temper to be honest as I flip at nothing usually so prob wouldn't last long as a doorman as I know you have to have at least sole restraint and you can't get away with what doormen used to.

Everything's looking good in here mate. Do you compete?


----------



## skipper1987

U look like you just finished a epic cycle anyway!!!.good luck can see this been a good outcome.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> My issue would be holding my temper to be honest as I flip at nothing usually so prob wouldn't last long as a doorman as I know you have to have at least sole restraint and you *can't get away with what doormen used to*.
> 
> Everything's looking good in here mate. Do you compete?


no you cant break jaws like you used to, unfortunately ha. Have to know where the black spots are on cctv areas really. Plus culture has changed, so called hard nuts who think theyre something will quicky get on the blower to the police if you assault them, cowards really.

nah i dont complete, wouldnt enjoy lowering my food intake any lower than it already is, would become a right nasty bastard lol. And i never know where the country im working for week to week, or day to day, so cant plan anything. Happy doing what im doing. As long as i look like a brick **** house with a few abs showing im happy lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah long gone are the days of the Essex boys shoving knifes up people's a$$es who act up lol. Well looking like ya are hitting the goal of being brick sh1t house with abs mate.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah long gone are the days of the Essex boys shoving knifes up people's a$$es who act up lol. Well looking like ya are hitting the goal of being brick sh1t house with abs mate.


lol, yeah too many cameras and people grassing.

shattered.com!

survived the bank holiday without any major incidents, just tired now. Slept most of yesterday and had a early night but still shattered now.

treated myself to a KFC bucket and some cans of Guinness. Only drank 1 & a half cans before falling asleep on the sofa for near 4 hours lol.

jabbed some Geno last night pre-bed and within seconds of the lights going off i was snoring and dreams kicking in straight away.

got aload of fencing to remove today after the rains stopped, so might just have another chill out day and hit the gym wed-saturday like last week. Gotta pick missus up around 3pm and need to go food shopping, so chill out sounds about right for me.

close to running out of my current meds for my cycle now, so unsure whether to get another 10ml of some things or change over to something else for afew weeks then do a lean bulk for summer. Will get my thinking cap on. Diet has slipped last week or so, craving carbs all the time, so might be right for a change, or just carry on as i dont mind jabbing what im taking. Not getting any PIP from anything so no issues there.

paying gym membership today, or tomorrow aswell. £240 for the year, grr. Cheap but still grrr!


----------



## Suprakill4

What you thinking of changing cycle to mate?

I always just use my Christmas money to pay the years membership at the gym as it's only £200 and it pay weekly it's £365!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> What you thinking of changing cycle to mate?
> 
> I always just use my Christmas money to pay the years membership at the gym as it's only £200 and it pay weekly it's £365!!


dont know yet. Just remembered ive got a wedding to go two in 2 weeks, had suit fitted for that so wont be changing cycle till thats over with.

perhaps blast some naps and test & dec/EQ for 3 months then switch over to test, tren and mast again for summer.

what you running at the moment, need fresh idea's lol.

havent stopped eatting carbs today, had very little protein. Think a change is needed soon, got the taste for loads of food at the moment, all carbs lol.

didnt train today, took ages to remove some old fencing to make way for new. Concrete blocks everywhere and in every place a new post is going to go! Grrr. Got two days to get it up. See how i feel tomorrow after digging holes and lifting 8ft concrete posts all day.

tonight, gonna have some bacon and brie sandwiches washed down with my 2 cans of Guinness from yesterday and hopefully watch Chelsea loose! lol


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm just on simple test and var at the minute. Tren ace will go in for 4 weeks then just test and var again but my source said np bringing out some form of test tren and mast mixes so may try that as never done then mixes before and quite like sound of mast from some reading I've done. And var I just love so that'll be in every cycle in future money permitting.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm just on simple test and var at the minute. Tren ace will go in for 4 weeks then just test and var again but my source said np bringing out some form of test tren and mast mixes so may try that as never done then mixes before and quite like sound of mast from some reading I've done. And var I just love so that'll be in every cycle in future money permitting.


sounds good.

thinking of doing AP test with NP mast-e after this cycle, before using tren again for summer.

did 30mins in the gym today, had to go even tho i was shattered from work, not been all week due to working hours. Did 30mins on legs and knees are very sore, been lifting concrete posts all day so legs were tired but had to do something.

weighed in at 17st 5lb so put 3lb on since last week, but i know thats down to eating crap all this week on site ha.

went on leg press today and could hear a proper crunching noise coming from my left knee, cartilage! ouch.

sitting in bed with ice pack on it. Just about to order another ice pack so can have one on both knees at the same time!

Buying some vit-c in to drop some water and will do a week on DNP to remove even more, then take a pic as im getting to the stage were diet is slipping week on week. Been hard with hours during the day and bank holiday door shifts. I think 6/7 weeks is about as much as i can handle before giving in to carb cravings! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick blast on chest & biceps. Training partner left half way through, he looked shattered when he got out the car bless him.

knees have been very sore today, left especially. Been hitting the iburprofen and ice packs on it/them as much as poss. Ordered another vulkan ice pack last night so can treat both knees at the same time.

http://www.amazon.co...vulkan ice pack

jab sust and tri-tren today, delt no issues. Ran out of AP var today too. Got another box but was unsure whether to carry on using them. Need to break into a fresh bottle of mast-prop and tri-tren, which i have, but kinda unsure whether to carry on with cycle. If i do then i'll use these up, should last about 2 weeks then call it a day. Got about 5 days of AP winny left aswell.

*Chest & biceps;*

*
*

*
Incline smith BB press;*

15x 50kg

10x 70kg

10x 130kg

*Hammer strength press;*

10x 30kg ES

10x 60kg ES

*Incline DB flys;*

10x 70lb DB

8x 100lb DB

* Incline DB curls;*

10x 40lb

10x 50lb

*Machine Preacher;*

8x 75kg

6x 75kg

2x set incline ab crunches

*Done.*

been a long week grafting, concrete fencing sucks the life out of you so lifts were down! Think my knees are so bad this week due to working sometimes at low level checking string lines for levels, that or my knees are just fecked! lol

tried to watch my carb intake these last few days as i went crazy after the bank hol, diet was poor and put 3lb on ha. Cravings were just too much! ha


----------



## Clubber Lang

knocked cycle on the head now, injection wise. Just got a few days of winny and proviron left so not bothering to open any more vials or boxes. Things have slipped over the last few weeks, diet especially. Found myself reaching for carbs and junk more and more and cant stop lol, so best call it a day. Plus its bank holiday and my missus bro is getting married saturday, so im gonna be drinking and eating loads.

took a DNP this morning, only just started to feel it, drinking like a fish!

started taking some high dose Vit-c and doing about 4 days of DNP to suck some water out before taking a pic on friday evening or saturday morning.

think ive spent too long trying to diet. Im best hitting it hard for 6 weeks max, after than things slide.


----------



## Clubber Lang

hot all the time from the DNP now lol. Took a few hours to kick in but know ive had it!

did a quick 30mins at the gym before leaving to pick missus up from work. Wasnt a good day, she might be layed off, finds out in the morning. Shes in bits, my heads gone alittle, dont know what to do at the moment. Just trying to relax but not easy. She wont sleep tonight and i doubt i will. ****!

didnt bother counting owt today, just did a mixture of back and legs finishing on some ab work. Head wasnt in it at all. Fecking hope shes got a job tomorrow. Was planning on house hunting, but might be back to sqaure one! Got some Peroni's and beef jerky so gonna watch the footy and try to relax.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Got absolutely smashed at the weekend so cycle is done, dusted, all hope lost lol. Had my missus brothers wedding saturday, was on it from 2pm till 5am! Then had work sunday night, bank holiday, then got on it after work till 11pm monday, had work tuesday! Felt like ****e is an understatement!



Havent been to the gym at all this week, might go today or probably tomorrow, or i might just enjoy some rest and loads of junk food!

Stopped taking all orals a few days before the wedding, and injects about a week before as i ran out. Knew it was going to be a heavy weekend so stopped it all. Just been drinking shed loads of water all week to recovery. Havent taken my joint tabs or vitamins for about a week and TBH my knees have become sore again, even after i stopped winny. Joint tabs must be work then when taken. Started back on these yesterday.

Didnt bother with any Pfizer GH either, just be a waste when im not training and drinking heavy. Had my first shot again last night, IM quad, before bed. Woke up at 1am and already my finger joints had become very dry and sore again. Dreams were extremely bizarre too.

Just got hold of a Anosomne kit which i'll start soon as my Geno has ran out, just got a few shots left, perhaps just 2 more. Never used these brand before but hear its very good. Has to be if its to complete with the Pfizer.



Got two choices when i start back at the gym properly on Monday. Either try a new Neuro Pharma Rip 200 blend ive got as a sample to try, do 2ml 3x per week and if smooth enough carry on with that for 5/6 weeks, or just go for size again. Ive got some AP dec, test-e and dbol in so unsure which way to go. Might bulk up again then trim again in 2 months time for summer? Enjoying my food alittle too much, carb cravings especially, so probably just got for a bulk cycle for abit.


----------



## NorthernSoul

CL, did you once run PC OneRip at 3ml EOD couple years back or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Juic3Up said:


> CL, did you once run PC OneRip at 3ml EOD couple years back or am I thinking of someone else?


yes mate, got ripped up very well on it. Wasnt too painful either.

i did the same dose last year before my holiday but dont think i got into the same condition. Could be diet, metabolism slowing down, slightly underdosed gear, or all 3 ha.

Neuro Pharma has just released a Rip 200 blend, so that might to worth considering? I know quite a few people using this lab over rohm now, for 10ml'ers.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Clubber Lang said:


> yes mate, got ripped up very well on it. Wasnt too painful either.
> 
> i did the same dose last year before my holiday but dont think i got into the same condition. Could be diet, metabolism slowing down, slightly underdosed gear, or all 3 ha.
> 
> Neuro Pharma has just released a Rip 200 blend, so that might to worth considering? I know quite a few people using this lab over rohm now, for 10ml'ers.


Thought it was you! Well I've just finished off some TrenA by NP more than a month ago, was only jabbing 100mg EOD and didn't get the usual strength and tren feeling I have on Wildcat stuff. Trenprop 200 was my well dosed by wildcat last time I used that but didn't utilise the compound very well due to training and diet being a lack! Never done such a high dose as 3ml EOD though. How did that feel, just harsher side effects with the added strength? At that time also, when it did well ripping you up, were you eating below maintenance calories for a cut or was it doing the job while you were in a surplus?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Juic3Up said:


> Thought it was you! Well I've just finished off some TrenA by NP more than a month ago, was only jabbing 100mg EOD and didn't get the usual strength and tren feeling I have on Wildcat stuff. Trenprop 200 was my well dosed by wildcat last time I used that but didn't utilise the compound very well due to training and diet being a lack! Never done such a high dose as 3ml EOD though. How did that feel, just harsher side effects with the added strength? At that time also, when it did well ripping you up, were you eating below maintenance calories for a cut or was it doing the job while you were in a surplus?


have you thought about using WC TrenRip 300. I keep forgetting about that. Could be ideal compared to some other lab Rip Blends as it contains double the tren-ace?

sides, i cant remember mate, wasnt too bad. Aggression is always up on tren, especially at the start. Actually remembering back, i didnt get that many sides from last years use of rohm Rip, i did feel it was lacking any tren punch as i wasnt sweating any where near as bad as other times.

could be best buying seperate tren-ace and test-prop and using var/winny to harden up?

diet, i dont count cals, i just kinda know what to eat and when, and what not to eat etc. I dont bother calorie counts. As long as i look well and like a brick sh-t house im happy ha


----------



## Clubber Lang

bulking time! whoop whoop!


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> Got absolutely smashed at the weekend so cycle is done, dusted, all hope lost lol. Had my missus brothers wedding saturday, was on it from 2pm till 5am! Then had work sunday night, bank holiday, then got on it after work till 11pm monday, had work tuesday! Felt like ****e is an understatement!
> 
> 
> 
> Havent been to the gym at all this week, might go today or probably tomorrow, or i might just enjoy some rest and loads of junk food!
> 
> Stopped taking all orals a few days before the wedding, and injects about a week before as i ran out. Knew it was going to be a heavy weekend so stopped it all. Just been drinking shed loads of water all week to recovery. Havent taken my joint tabs or vitamins for about a week and TBH my knees have become sore again, even after i stopped winny. Joint tabs must be work then when taken. Started back on these yesterday.
> 
> Didnt bother with any Pfizer GH either, just be a waste when im not training and drinking heavy. Had my first shot again last night, IM quad, before bed. Woke up at 1am and already my finger joints had become very dry and sore again. Dreams were extremely bizarre too.
> 
> Just got hold of a Anosomne kit which i'll start soon as my Geno has ran out, just got a few shots left, perhaps just 2 more. Never used these brand before but hear its very good. Has to be if its to complete with the Pfizer.
> 
> 
> 
> Got two choices when i start back at the gym properly on Monday. Either try a new Neuro Pharma Rip 200 blend ive got as a sample to try, do 2ml 3x per week and if smooth enough carry on with that for 5/6 weeks, or just go for size again. Ive got some AP dec, test-e and dbol in so unsure which way to go. Might bulk up again then trim again in 2 months time for summer? Enjoying my food alittle too much, carb cravings especially, so probably just got for a bulk cycle for abit.


Fck mate, that's a serious bender you've been on! Pull it together dude although you look massive in the pic so cant have done much damage!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> Fck mate, that's a serious bender you've been on! Pull it together dude although you look massive in the pic so cant have done much damage!


lol, took me about a week to get over it. Didnt train at all last week, was mentally KO'd.

starting back on a bulk cycle today, sweet, so mind has changed back to normal again. Gonna smash the gym but know im gonna be fecked doing it lol. Reaching for the pre-workouts, somethings i dont tend to do much.

gonna be doing;

4ml AP test-e EW

2ml AP Dec EW

60mg AP Dbol ED

4iu Ansomone mon, wed friday, with maybe 2iu Pfizer tues & thursdays. Unless the Ansomone is as potent as the pfizer, then will leave out the pifzers.

nice and simple, 2x 3ml jabs monday & thursdays.


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, took me about a week to get over it. Didnt train at all last week, was mentally KO'd.
> 
> starting back on a bulk cycle today, sweet, so mind has changed back to normal again. Gonna smash the gym but know im gonna be fecked doing it lol. Reaching for the pre-workouts, somethings i dont tend to do much.
> 
> gonna be doing;
> 
> 4ml AP test-e EW
> 
> 2ml AP Dec EW
> 
> 60mg AP Dbol ED
> 
> nice and simple, 2x 3ml jabs monday & thursdays.


Sounds like a decent plan mate, im sure you will be fine, though, you aint gonna lose anything in a week apart from water. Once you're back into the routine of things, eating right and training then the little blip will be forgotten about.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a decent plan mate, im sure you will be fine, though, you aint gonna lose anything in a week apart from water. Once you're back into the routine of things, eating right and training then the little blip will be forgotten about.


could eat a house at the moment! ha. Gonna hopefully pack some weight back on quick. Aiming for the 18st+ mark again. Think i'll be around 17.2 when i get on the scales later today.


----------



## SickCurrent

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, took me about a week to get over it. Didnt train at all last week, was mentally KO'd.
> 
> starting back on a bulk cycle today, sweet, so mind has changed back to normal again. Gonna smash the gym but know im gonna be fecked doing it lol. Reaching for the pre-workouts, somethings i dont tend to do much.
> 
> gonna be doing;
> 
> 4ml AP test-e EW
> 
> 2ml AP Dec EW
> 
> 60mg AP Dbol ED
> 
> 4iu Ansomone mon, wed friday, with maybe 2iu Pfizer tues & thursdays. Unless the Ansomone is as potent as the pfizer, then will leave out the pifzers.
> 
> nice and simple, 2x 3ml jabs monday & thursdays.


Lookin solid in that pic mate! I like this journal its a good honest read imo. Do u not bother with pct between cycles at all?


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> could eat a house at the moment! ha. Gonna hopefully back some weight back on quick. Aiming for the 18st+ mark again. Think i'll be around 17.2 when i get on the scales later today.


Don't bother getting on the scales if you think that! It will only bruise your ego and give you negative thoughts, id wait, get into this cycle and diet then weigh yourself mate.


----------



## Clubber Lang

SickCurrent said:


> Lookin solid in that pic mate! I like this journal its a good honest read imo. Do u not bother with pct between cycles at all?


cheers bud. Nah theres no point in PCT for me, i have such a short time off, if any as i B&C, so pct meds would just be a waste of money really.



Chelsea said:


> Don't bother getting on the scales if you think that! It will only bruise your ego and give you negative thoughts, id wait, get into this cycle and diet then weigh yourself mate.


ha, be the oppposite, love see the weight going up each week. I hope im around the 17st mark, makes my ego and pee/gumba head bigger when it shoots up lol


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> cheers bud. Nah theres no point in PCT for me, i have such a short time off, if any as i B&C, so pct meds would just be a waste of money really.
> 
> ha, be the oppposite, love see the weight going up each week. I hope im around the 17st mark, makes my ego and pee/gumba head bigger when it shoots up lol


Fair play mate, always good to soothe the ego


----------



## Clubber Lang

Started a bulk cycle today, will do about 2 months then perhaps trim up again for summer, or summer holiday if we book one.

I lost about 12lbs on my last cycle, mostly to help fit into an Usher suit for my missus brothers wedding so now im ready to get back upto the weight i prefer to hover around, 18st.

Weighed in today, around 330pm, at 17st 5lb, with work gear on, so probably right in saying im around 17st 1/2 naked on an empty stomach?

Going to stick with all Alpha Pharma meds but one, as since using AP theyre been bang on, oils and orals, so if its not broke dont fix it? Going to use Neuro Pharma Mast-e, but only as AP dont do a Mast-e or id use that.

*Cycle will be;*

4ml AP Test-e EW (jab mon & friday)

2ml AP Deca EW (jab mon & friday)

2ml NP Mast-en EW (jab wed)

90mg AP Dbol ED (for 3 weeks then drop down to 60mg ED)

4iu Ansomone GH mon, wed & friday.

Currently using 9iu EW from Pfizer's Genotropon in the GoQuick pen, these are amazing, so im hoping the Ansomone can delivery similar results are i hear theyre extremely good too. Will find out tonight/tomorrow how good they are as im jabbing a full vial later. Pfizer sides kick in very quickly, usually woke up in the night from some serious REM sleep with tight hands and sore finger joints.

Nice bulk eating again, missed being able to feast on carbs and proteins with alittle more junk, and be able to get away with it 

Did go training today but havent much time so will write it up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> Started a bulk cycle today, will do about 2 months then perhaps trim up again for summer, or summer holiday if we book one.
> 
> I lost about 12lbs on my last cycle, mostly to help fit into an Usher suit for my missus brothers wedding so now im ready to get back upto the weight i prefer to hover around, 18st.
> 
> Weighed in today, around 330pm, at 17st 5lb, with work gear on, so probably right in saying im around 17st 1/2 naked on an empty stomach?
> 
> Going to stick with all Alpha Pharma meds but one, as since using AP theyre been bang on, oils and orals, so if its not broke dont fix it? Going to use Neuro Pharma Mast-e, but only as AP dont do a Mast-e or id use that.
> 
> *Cycle will be;*
> 
> 4ml AP Test-e EW (jab mon & friday)
> 
> 2ml AP Deca EW (jab mon & friday)
> 
> 2ml NP Mast-en EW (jab wed)
> 
> 90mg AP Dbol ED (for 3 weeks then drop down to 60mg ED)
> 
> 4iu Ansomone GH mon, wed & friday.
> 
> Currently using 9iu EW from Pfizer's Genotropon in the GoQuick pen, these are amazing, so im hoping the Ansomone can delivery similar results are i hear theyre extremely good too. Will find out tonight/tomorrow how good they are as im jabbing a full vial later. Pfizer sides kick in very quickly, usually woke up in the night from some serious REM sleep with tight hands and sore finger joints.
> 
> Nice bulk eating again, missed being able to feast on carbs and proteins with alittle more junk, and be able to get away with it
> 
> Did go training today but havent much time so will write it up tomorrow sometime.


I like the sound of mast e and deca together I was thinking npp and mast would be a good combo


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> I like the sound of mast e and deca together I was thinking npp and mast would be a good combo


I wont bloat on 500mg deca, will hold it well. Using mast cus I have a spare 10ml so should add some nice volume.

had to jab some deca last Friday as my knees were in bits, terribly sore, 3x as bad as when I was running actually running winstrol! lol. Was like I came off gear and my knees were screwed.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> I wont bloat on 500mg deca, will hold it well. Using mast cus I have a spare 10ml so should add some nice volume.
> 
> had to jab some deca last Friday as my knees were in bits, terribly sore, 3x as bad as when I was running actually running winstrol! lol. Was like I came off gear and my knees were screwed.


Similar to me ATM cruising hitting legs 2wice a week knees are in bits like a cripple,

Week of deca will solve the problem straight away


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Similar to me ATM cruising hitting legs 2wice a week knees are in bits like a cripple,
> 
> Week of deca will solve the problem straight away


yeah im gonna try and do legs twice, one leg only sesh and include quad and ham work within other sessions, just finish off on them.


----------



## Clubber Lang

yesterdays training, didnt get off to a flyer as my doorman area manage was there, so spent 10/15mins chatting about work through my exercises. Apparently he got a phone call of a lads dad about me grabbing his son by the neck and throwing him out on Friday. I said yep, was me, was the scuff of his neck not his actual neck but hey ho. The lad didnt have any ID so decided to climbed over the wall to get into the place, caught him and pinned him against the wall and told him exactly what was on my mind. Poor lad **** it big time. Plus the fact he was ginger didnt help my temper pmsl. Funny cus the lad didnt tell his dad he gained illegal access to the premises, his dad went ape **** to his son and aplogised for ringing, tut.

anyways, i knuckled down and did what i could with what little time i had left, had to pick the missus up from work so was working to a timed plan, that went out the window when i got there lol. Didnt even have time to jab before i left for the gym so did this on my return. 3ml in one barrel, right glute, went in like a dream, a deam i tell ya! Hardly any PIP today, which with AP isnt new 

also used my first vial of Ansomone GH last night. Jesus, i mixed 0.5ml of water to the 4iu vail and left the vial in the fridge to mix. Came back 10mins later and was loads of powder still left. Waited another 10mins and still some there, so gave it a seriously gentle shake to help the remaining powder dissolve. Jab the full 4iu IM into my lower quad. Didnt get a raise in BP like i do with the Genotropin @ 3iu, but i did jab some MT2 about 30mins before which sent my BP very high. Dreams were bizarre and bed sheets were everywhere in the morning so got some very good REM sleep. Hands are very tight today and sore joints, making a tight fist is difficult, same sides as with the Geno. However, i am noticing a slight dull ache runniing from my calves down my legs, so could be CTS which im happy about, in the sense it could be a good GH side.

starting pic;



*Shoulders & Tri's.*

*
*

*
BB Press;*

12x 121lb

8x 165lb (sore joints on these lifts so far.)

7x 187lb

*DB side raises;*

12x 25lb DB

12x 30lb DB

*Machine rear delt;*

12x 1/4 stack (weights not marked)

10x 3/4 stack

*BB upright rows;*

12x 77lb

10x 99lb

*Close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

4x 140lb

*Done,* time ran out. Doh.

simple routine to get going again.


----------



## mal

looking quality there mate,how are the knees lol...


----------



## cas

I know your a man but ffs mate have a shave 

Looking big pal!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk sake how big do you want ya chest.... Looking awesome mate.


----------



## cas




----------



## Clubber Lang

mal said:


> looking quality there mate,how are the knees lol...


knees arent too bad now, doubled up on glucosamine, started devils claw again and taking iburprofen every few hours. Bizarre that my knees became more painful a week or so after i stopped all my juice? ha

they were that sore last thursday/friday i had to take a shot of deca just to try and get some water in my joints as quick as possible. Was lying in bed with ice packs strapped to each knee. Wasnt good at all.



cas said:


> I know your a man but ffs mate have a shave
> 
> Looking big pal!


lol, i only shave once a week and thats just trimmer it with my hair clippers. Supposed to have trimmed everything, chest, back, legs and face but just havent had the time yet.

got to the gym today to train back and alittle bicep work, and yet again, twice in two days i got stopped and talking to someone. Just cant get a break! Just did my 1st set on my 1st exercises and a guy i know came in and wondered if me and my mate Red fancied a trip to Preston with 30 other lads to back him up as his son got assault by some dickhead doorstaff. All expenses paid if you went! I couldnt, got too much on and TBH i couldnt get the time off the doors anyways, relied to much on. However my mate Red, 21 years old, 6ft 8 and 25 stone accepted the offer. Only cus its free drinks all night lol.

when i finally got around to training it looked like...

*Hammer strength pulldowns;*

12x 44lb ES

10x 66lb ES

7x 154lb ES

*BB rows;*

15x 121lb

10x 209lb

*Cable rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 230lb

4x 250lb (full stack)

*Machine rear delts;*

10x 1/4 stack

8x full stack

*Abs;*

3x failure sets with incline bench

*Machine preachers;*

3x failure sets @ 75kg (think its 75kg, numbers are very faded. Was full stack anyways)

*Done.*

Gonna try another 4iu vial of Ansomone tonight and if sides are similar or increase im gonna treat myself to another box. Even now its hard work making a tight fist, so must be good


----------



## mal

Pain bro,my knees killing 24/7 lol,thinking of calling in a private hos near me

And just pay for a steroid jab,lots of people ive spoken too rate it...


----------



## Clubber Lang

mal said:


> Pain bro,my knees killing 24/7 lol,thinking of calling in a private hos near me
> 
> And just pay for a steroid jab,lots of people ive spoken too rate it...


if theyre that bad cant you book in for a MRI scan? See whats wrong.

I get a terrible crunching noise from my left knee. Physio who treated/treats, me says its cartilage, nothing he can do. Told me to include Chondroitin with my Glucosamine, so bought BBW joint tabs.

started to wear knee supports under my clothes too, got two of the Vulkan knee sleeves. Devils Claw is a good natty anti-inflame. Got two Velcro ice packs I strap to my knees when chilling out in bed late in the evening.


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg day today, been suffering with both knees the last week or two so wasnt pushing too much today.

started to wear my Vulkan knee sleeves under my work gear, can be a pain sometimes having to pull them up again but think they help.

was supposed to train with them on but forgot the sodding things! Duh!

jabbed 2ml NP Mast-e into my quad, no issues so far. Not used theyre Mast before.

was gonna have a cheeky 6mins on the sunbed today too, but its too fecking hot outside, already sitting in just my pants lol.

*Legs,*

*
*

*
Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

12x just over 1/4 stack

12x full stack

*Hammer strength press;*

10x 264lb (knees very sore)

10x 440lb (knee wrapped, not as painful)

8x 440lb (no pain)

*Hacks;*

10x 44lb ES

10x 88lb ES

*Lying curls,*

12x 1/4 stack (weight not marked)

12x 1/2 stack.

*Seated calve rasies;*

failure @ 88lb

2x failure @ 132lb

*
Done.*

unscrewed my shaker and dropped the bloody thing, lost 3/4 of my whey on the floor, bastard! Something had to go wrong today, has done the last two days lol.

gonna sit with some ice packs on each knee later while i watch Game of Thrones. Just started watching it with the missus, really getting into it 

also, found this in my Ansomone kit today, what is it??


----------



## RowRow

Game of thrones is incredible! Some things just blow your mind when they happen


----------



## Clubber Lang

RowRow said:


> Game of thrones is incredible! Some things just blow your mind when they happen


yeah really getting into it now. About halfway through the first series. Need to find out whos got series 2 & 3! Theres only 3 series out at the moment yeah?


----------



## oaklad

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah really getting into it now. About halfway through the first series. Need to find out whos got series 2 & 3! Theres only 3 series out at the moment yeah?


4th series is on sky now.its on sky demand if you have that?


----------



## Suprakill4

What is this game of thrones all about? I've watched breaking bad which I thought was awesome, halfway through dexter now and will need something to start when that's done.


----------



## skipper1987

Suprakill4 said:


> What is this game of thrones all about? I've watched breaking bad which I thought was awesome, halfway through dexter now and will need something to start when that's done.


Walking dead mate!! its on fox


----------



## RowRow

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah really getting into it now. About halfway through the first series. Need to find out whos got series 2 & 3! Theres only 3 series out at the moment yeah?


Yeah with series 4 on demand and such or you can find it online


----------



## RowRow

Suprakill4 said:


> What is this game of thrones all about? I've watched breaking bad which I thought was awesome, halfway through dexter now and will need something to start when that's done.


Basically loads of different families all fighting to be crowned king/queen of Westeros. Lots of

Sex, violence, humour, sarcasm and shocks ie killing of people you would think were safe. It's set around a time of dragons etc

Very good but not everyone's cup of tea


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> What is this game of thrones all about? I've watched breaking bad which I thought was awesome, halfway through dexter now and will need something to start when that's done.


i never heard of it till recently, anyone raves about it so borrowed the first series. Watched an episode each night so far, so on the 5th tonight if we bother, missus wants to watch Master Chef, grr.

really getting into it. It reminds me of the earlier HBO production Rome. Thats amazing, loved it! Very similar to this in terms of sets, action, blood, shagging etc. Draws you in.

i wont one of those bad ass wolfs! Take it with me to work on the doors lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Clubber Lang said:


> i never heard of it till recently, anyone raves about it so borrowed the first series. Watched an episode each night so far, so on the 5th tonight if we bother, missus wants to watch Master Chef, grr.
> 
> really getting into it. It reminds me of the earlier HBO production Rome. Thats amazing, loved it! Very similar to this in terms of sets, action, blood, shagging etc. Draws you in.
> 
> i wont one of those bad ass wolfs! Take it with me to work on the doors lol.


Shagging? Sold!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> Shagging? Sold!


lol, its good, better than anything else on TV that's for sure!


----------



## Suprakill4

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, its good, better than anything else on TV that's for sure!


Doesn't sound like the missus would like it so I'll start it when she is back at uni.


----------



## Clubber Lang

did another small workout on legs today. Felt i didnt do enough on calves yesterday so went back for 30mins. Had time to waste as finished day work early, not much on TBH. Remembered my Vulkan knee sleeves this time. They help alot with warmth and support. Been wearing them all day and ache is def down. Will chill out in bed later with ice packs on each knee.

jabbed 2ml NP mast-e yesterday, right quad. Zero PIP today. If it wasnt for a slight red mark where the pin went in i wouldnt remember where i jabbed. Tempted to increase to 3ml, as im using the last of my mint 3ml luer lock BD syringes. Might aswell make the most out of a 3ml'er? lol.

decided against jabbed any Ansomone last night too. I planned on running GH mon, wed & fridays, but to test the Ansomone out before i bought more i did two days back to back. By wednesday my calves were getting a dull ache running down then, extremely tight hands and sides increased near bedtime. So rather than being unable to use my hands this morning due to even more GH i didnt use it. Very impressed by the Ansomone. Equally as good as Pfizers Genotropin, probably getting more sides off the Ansomone, but using 4iu of that and 3iu on the Pfizer. Sticking with Ansomone from now on, 3x per week.

*Legs*

*
*

*
seated calve raises;*

30x 88lb

20x 132lb

15x 132lb

*calve raises using Hack squat;*

15x 264lb

10x 440lb

10x 440lb

*standing calve raises;*

2x failure sets with full stack plus 176lb

*extensions super setting with lying curls;*

*
*

*
exten, 30x 1/4 stack*

lying, 12x 1/4 stack

*exten, 25x half stack*

lying, 12x half stack

*exten, 20x 3/4 stack*

lying, 10x half stack

*done.*


----------



## Suprakill4

What is ansomone mate? Never heard of it?

I'm contemplating gh if can afford it which is doubtful. You feel 4iu mon wed fri is sufficient?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> What is ansomone mate? Never heard of it?
> 
> I'm contemplating gh if can afford it which is doubtful. You feel 4iu mon wed fri is sufficient?


Its true pharma grade GH from China, equal to Pfizers Genotropin. Both are extremely potent and pi$$ on other brands of GH, the difference is night and day TBH. Think once you try Ansomone or Genotropin you realise what you pay for.

I tried two days of 4iu ED with Ansomone, i couldnt do the 3rd as i already had terribly tight hands, CTS pains down my calves etc. Just sticking to mon, wed & friday jabs now i know its bang on!


----------



## Suprakill4

Can imagine it's extremely pricey as I know the genotropin is. Hyge not a patch on them at all?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> Can imagine it's extremely pricey as I know the genotropin is. Hyge not a patch on them at all?


cheaper than the Geno pens by quite abit when you consider both are true pharma and both are equally has good with strength and quality. Due to the price difference, but without any dip in quality, im more than happy with the Ansomones.

original hyge, or any hyge, cant touch these. I did 3iu Geno last wednesday pre bed, IM quad jab, around 1030pm, woke up at 130am for a pee and my hands and finger joints were around stiff. Did a full 8iu original hyge the following day, same time, woke up the next day, sides were no where near the same. Following the CTS sides i got this week from doing two days straight of 4iu Ansomone, i know what im spending my £ on now. Pharma costs more, you get less, but you need less and get more from it


----------



## GetSuperBig

Clubber Lang said:


> cheaper than the Geno pens by quite abit when you consider both are true pharma and both are equally has good with strength and quality. Due to the price difference, but without any dip in quality, im more than happy with the Ansomones.
> 
> original hyge, or any hyge, cant touch these. I did 3iu Geno last wednesday pre bed, IM quad jab, around 1030pm, woke up at 130am for a pee and my hands and finger joints were around stiff. Did a full 8iu original hyge the following day, same time, woke up the next day, sides were no where near the same. Following the CTS sides i got this week from doing two days straight of 4iu Ansomone, i know what im spending my £ on now. Pharma costs more, you get less, but you need less and get more from it


Must be paying a bomb on geno if ansomone is a good bit cheaper mate.


----------



## mal

Ive picked up some Testonon 250 today from nile co...not zafa or nile sust with green print on amp.

these have a light colour print almost a whitish grey..wonder if there doing the rounds with you?

there a few reviews online and seem legit.thought ide give 10 a bash lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

GetSuperBig said:


> Must be paying a bomb on geno if ansomone is a good bit cheaper mate.


errm, think geno's are about right for my area, they aren't London prices that's for sure!



mal said:


> Ive picked up some Testonon 250 today from nile co...not zafa or nile sust with green print on amp.
> 
> these have a light colour print almost a whitish grey..wonder if there doing the rounds with you?
> 
> there a few reviews online and seem legit.thought ide give 10 a bash lol.


not sure mate, Zafa's are still doing the rounds but the phase of everyone using them seems to have pasted. Usually happens with meds.


----------



## Clubber Lang

bit late with update from Friday. Ended up going on my own, again. Training partner txt saying he'd be an hour late had he'd not eaten yet, then Just as I pulled up at the gym he txted saying he was too tired. Probably did me a favour as it was a very hot day so was in and out quicker on my own.

jabbed 3ml left glute, no issues.

weighed in at 17.6.

was 17.5 on Monday was but was wearing heavy Snickers work trousers, rather the Gasp shorts and thin t-shirt on Fridays weigh in, so probably but a coulpe of lb on, only been 5 days tho lol. Waiting for that boom with strength and weigh, be at least another week yet  Ordering some more Gasp shorts this week, ideal for this week, nice and baggy.

got some major discomfort from my shoulder joints on the BB and DB flys. Had this before after a break when I was doing shoulder press, so should pass. Was bad enough to keep weights alittle light and only did 1x set on DB flys as soreness was too great.

had 3iu Geno Friday night after work prebed. Got probably 1 more 3iu shot left with it, then cracking on with the Ansomones. Slept like a baby. Infact I slept so well I was wide awake at 530am feeling fresh. Only went to bed at 2am! ha

*Chest & Biceps;*

*
*

*
Incline smith BB;*

12x 110lb

8x 154lb

8x 242lb

*Seated hammer strength;*

10x 88lb each side

8x 132lb each side

*Incline DB flys;*

8x 32.5kg (terribly sore joints)

*1-Arm DB Preacher curls;*

8x 35lb

8x 40lb

8x 40lb

*EZ-bar curls;*

10x 88lb

10x 88lb

7x 88lb

*Done.*


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk I wish I could afford a load of gh if helps with sleep. Is it really that effective? I had a zopiclone addiction for near on 300 days (meant to only be on them 14) and I have kicked that now with use of nytol and has been 60 days on that (meant to be 3 days use). Tried a night last night with nothing and maybe got half an hour sleep.

Enjoying the updates mate. Bet you can't wait for everything to kick in.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk I wish I could afford a load of gh if helps with sleep. Is it really that effective? I had a zopiclone addiction for near on 300 days (meant to only be on them 14) and I have kicked that now with use of nytol and has been 60 days on that (meant to be 3 days use). Tried a night last night with nothing and maybe got half an hour sleep.
> 
> Enjoying the updates mate. Bet you can't wait for everything to kick in.


nytols actually work? Found they don't touch the sides with me. Have some BRL zops on the side, just use half a tab if and when needed.

yeah the geno and ansomone give me great REN sleep, and without that lunch time feeling drained effect I sometimes get with hyges.


----------



## RowRow

Where do you get your gasp shorts from? Love them but only have 2 Pairs myself

On a side not to the GH do you think it's helped

You to use less gear yet still grow?


----------



## Clubber Lang

RowRow said:


> Where do you get your gasp shorts from? Love them but only have 2 Pairs myself
> 
> On a side not to the GH do you think it's helped
> 
> You to use less gear yet still grow?


less GH or gear overall? I use less when its pharma grade. Pay more, use less, so cost vs results balance out well.

gasp;

http://www.urbangymwear.co.uk/gasp-clothing.html


----------



## RowRow

Clubber Lang said:


> less GH or gear overall? I use less when its pharma grade. Pay more, use less, so cost vs results balance out well.
> 
> gasp;
> 
> http://www.urbangymwear.co.uk/gasp-clothing.html


Gear overall really. I understand with the pharma Grade needing less for better results. I've heard of some people using 20iu + of UGL vs never more than 4-5iu pharma.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Clubber Lang

RowRow said:


> Gear overall really. I understand with the pharma Grade needing less for better results. I've heard of some people using 20iu + of UGL vs never more than 4-5iu pharma.
> 
> Thanks for the link!


i use less gear with pharma, steds or gh these days.

don't think i'll ever go back to using 3-4ml EW of TT500s etc. Don't think I gain anymore than using 1g of pharma grade test TBH.

I did 3iu of geno one night recently, followed by 8iu of hyge the next evening. Difference the following morning after using the two was huge!

did two days straight of Ansomone (4iu vials) to try it out, hands were badly swollen, difficult to make and keep a tight fist, pains shooting down my calves. Didn't manage a 3rd straight day ha. Knew id be crippled. Been a long time since I got sides like that.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well could easily spot those who went to Body Power this weekend, all wearing theyre free t-shirts that dont fit and have brands ive never even heard of printed on them! lol

all they were talking about was how many free samples each person got?! Spent £90 on a VIP ticket to get about a tenners worth freebies?? lol. One lad was bragging about getting about 6 pairs of lifting straps. Why??!

ive never been to Body Power and TBH with what i heard last year when a friend went and what ive heard today its just full of skinny freebie grabbing plebs? lol

Did shoulders and tri's today, getting that snorenss back on my shoulder joints when pressing, both sides. Not sure its just a lack of flexibility as i havent pressed for awhile, and was on a BB smith. Will try some standing military press tomorrow to find if it is the BB smith and stiff movement. Been meaning to start some clean and press TBH, but was red hot in the gym and was working outside most of today so life was sucked out of me for heavy compounds.

weighed in at the same weight as friday, 17st 6. Same clothes too, shorts and t-shirt.

need to up my food intake at weekends, seem to eat less as my time table is different to a work day.

jabbed 3ml in right glute, no issues, 1 smooth action.

*
BB press smith;*

12x 110lb

8x 154llb (very sore joints. Thought about rubbing Tiger Balm in next week pre-workout).

7x 176lb

*seated DB side raises;*

12x 25lb DB

12x 30lb

*Machine rear delts;*

12x 1/4 stack (weight not marked)

10x 3/4 stack

7x full stack.

*
Close grip cable pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

4x 140lb

*
reverse grip cable pulldowns;*

12x 70lb

10x 80lb

8x 80lb

*Incline sit up's;*

2x failure sets 10-15 reps.

*Done.*


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> well could easily spot those who went to Body Power this weekend, all wearing theyre free t-shirts that dont fit and have brands ive never even heard of printed on them! lol
> 
> all they were talking about was how many free samples each person got?! Spent £90 on a VIP ticket to get about a tenners worth freebies?? lol. One lad was bragging about getting about 6 pairs of lifting straps. Why??!
> 
> ive never been to Body Power and TBH with what i heard last year when a friend went and what ive heard today its just full of skinny freebie grabbing plebs? lol
> 
> Did shoulders and tri's today, getting that snorenss back on my shoulder joints when pressing, both sides. Not sure its just a lack of flexibility as i havent pressed for awhile, and was on a BB smith. Will try some standing military press tomorrow to find if it is the BB smith and stiff movement. Been meaning to start some clean and press TBH, but was red hot in the gym and was working outside most of today so life was sucked out of me for heavy compounds.
> 
> weighed in at the same weight as friday, 17st 6. Same clothes too, shorts and t-shirt.
> 
> need to up my food intake at weekends, seem to eat less as my time table is different to a work day.
> 
> jabbed 3ml in right glute, no issues, 1 smooth action.
> 
> *
> BB press smith;*
> 
> 12x 110lb
> 
> 8x 154llb (very sore joints. Thought about rubbing Tiger Balm in next week pre-workout).
> 
> 7x 176lb
> 
> *seated DB side raises;*
> 
> 12x 25lb DB
> 
> 12x 30lb
> 
> *Machine rear delts;*
> 
> 12x 1/4 stack (weight not marked)
> 
> 10x 3/4 stack
> 
> 7x full stack.
> 
> *
> Close grip cable pushdowns;*
> 
> 10x 100lb
> 
> 8x 130lb
> 
> 4x 140lb
> 
> *
> reverse grip cable pulldowns;*
> 
> 12x 70lb
> 
> 10x 80lb
> 
> 8x 80lb
> 
> *Incline sit up's;*
> 
> 2x failure sets 10-15 reps.
> 
> *Done.*


I think the pain is most likely stiffness i get it on smith machine also. What work you been doing outside manual graft? I was labouring last month digging footings and then hitting the gym at 8pm so.drained!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> I think the pain is most likely stiffness i get it on smith machine also. What work you been doing outside manual graft? I was labouring last month digging footings and then hitting the gym at 8pm so.drained!!


do all sorts, im a shopfitter by trade but work with my old man and can do most things. Was putting up a £7000 umbrella today for a cafe'. Had to dig a 4 by 2ft deep hole today, sounds easy but hit clay and brick all the time! Was fecked! ha


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> do all sorts, im a shopfitter by trade but work with my old man and can do most things. Was putting up a £7000 umbrella today for a cafe'. Had to dig a 4 by 2ft deep hole today, sounds easy but hit clay and brick all the time! Was fecked! ha


sounds good been out ans about never doing the same each week. Digging is never easy mate last time i did it we hit sand.stone 1ft down and had to go down 1.5 metre was running blue hearts at 60mg ed the back pumps.were crippling me!


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> sounds good been out ans about never doing the same each week. Digging is never easy mate last time i did it we hit sand.stone 1ft down and had to go down 1.5 metre was running blue hearts at 60mg ed the back pumps.were crippling me!


lol, im on 90mg ap dbol ED, arms were huge today pmsl


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, im on 90mg ap dbol ED, arms were huge today pmsl


****!!!' have ap sorted there orals out now?


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> ****!!!' have ap sorted there orals out now?


these are the last oral steds for me to try, been on a week so far, be another week before things start happening I think. Usually takes two weeks for my DS to kick in then boom.

used ap winny, naps, var and clen, all been brill!


----------



## Elvis82

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, im on 90mg ap dbol ED, arms were huge today pmsl


Do you have to run Nolva with that much dbol? Or are you a lucky one?


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> these are the last oral steds for me to try, been on a week so far, be another week before things start happening I think. Usually takes two weeks for my DS to kick in then boom.
> 
> used ap winny, naps, var and clen, all been brill!


Heard there clen is good.

Forgot to ask i know u struggle with your joints my right knee is playing up hurting to squat and hack squat is very painful. just finished my bulking cycle plan on cruising now but thinking of trying deca for the joints wot dose wud u suggest? i have never run deca befor.Just worried that its not really going to be a cruise if i am jabbing test and deca?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Elvis82 said:


> Do you have to run Nolva with that much dbol? Or are you a lucky one?


im one of the lucky ones 

never had a touch of gyno in near 10 years of juice, even when I went upto 2g EW of test, nothing, not once itchy nip lol....bonus!


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Heard there clen is good.
> 
> Forgot to ask i know u struggle with your joints my right knee is playing up hurting to squat and hack squat is very painful. just finished my bulking cycle plan on cruising now but thinking of trying deca for the joints wot dose wud u suggest? i have never run deca befor.Just worried that its not really going to be a cruise if i am jabbing test and deca?


clen is very potent, strongest ive used. 2x tabs and im shaking terribly.

knees are sore but not too bad. Placing ice packs on both of them at night while watching TV. Keeping iburprofen intake up.

not sure on a maintenance dose, perhaps 250mg every 2 weeks?


----------



## Suprakill4

I read that as 'I'm a shoplifter by trade' at first lmao.

Last time I went to bodypower mate their were skinny little idiots walking round TOPLESS and with sunglasses on, inside with good lighting I kid you not. Then there was one synthol freak walking around with what looked like 24 inch biceps and fat with no muscle anywhere else lol. The only good thing about the day really was the interview with phil Heath and branch warren, and q and a with Marius.


----------



## Clubber Lang

yesterdays sesh,

*Back;*

*
*

*
Hammer strength pulldowns;*

12x 66lb each side

8x 88lb ES

7x 154lb ES

*Close grip cable rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 250lb (full stack)

6x 250lb

*BB rows;*

15x 121lb

12x 209lb

*
Machine Preacher;*

2x failure sets of around 10 reps

mint pump, veins on veins, sweet lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

can def tell im on orals again, keep burping all the time, which if ive had spicey food is unpleasant for all lol. Think its slight stomach acid reflux, got the same feeling when using 60+mg of DS dbol too.

did legs today, and will do alittle more on them tomorrow aswell. Prefer breaking them up rather than being in the gym too long.

just did today;

*Leg extensions*; all with knee sleeves

25x 1/4 stack (weight not marked)

20x half stack

20x full stack

*Hammer press;*

10x 528lb

8x 704lb knees wrapped from this point

8x 880lb

*Hamstring curls + leg extension supersets;* knee sleeves on

curls 12x 1/4 stack

extensions 15x half stack

curls 12x half stack

extensions 15x half stack

curls 12x half stack

extensions 15x half stack

*standing calve raises;*

2x failure sets @ full stack

*Done*

will do more calves tomorrow and ham work + abs.

shower now and jab 2ml mast-e followed by food in bed while watching Game of Thrones  still on first series.


----------



## RowRow

Clubber Lang said:


> can def tell im on orals again, keep burping all the time, which if ive had spicey food is unpleasant for all lol. Think its slight stomach acid reflux, got the same feeling when using 60+mg of DS dbol too.
> 
> did legs today, and will do alittle more on them tomorrow aswell. Prefer breaking them up rather than being in the gym too long.
> 
> just did today;
> 
> *Leg extensions*; all with knee sleeves
> 
> 25x 1/4 stack (weight not marked)
> 
> 20x half stack
> 
> 20x full stack
> 
> *Hammer press;*
> 
> 10x 528lb
> 
> 8x 704lb knees wrapped from this point
> 
> 8x 880lb
> 
> *Hamstring curls + leg extension supersets;* knee sleeves on
> 
> curls 12x 1/4 stack
> 
> extensions 15x half stack
> 
> curls 12x half stack
> 
> extensions 15x half stack
> 
> curls 12x half stack
> 
> extensions 15x half stack
> 
> *standing calve raises;*
> 
> 2x failure sets @ full stack
> 
> *Done*
> 
> will do more calves tomorrow and ham work + abs.
> 
> shower now and jab 2ml mast-e followed by food in bed while watching Game of Thrones  still on first series.


I get the acid reflux/burping on orals too so bad I had to drop them after 4 weeks!


----------



## Clubber Lang

RowRow said:


> I get the acid reflux/burping on orals too so bad I had to drop them after 4 weeks!


slowly gets worse, but will lower dose in a few weeks time so should calm down alot. Fingers crossed. If not i'll live with it lol


----------



## RowRow

Clubber Lang said:


> slowly gets worse, but will lower dose in a few weeks time so should calm down alot. Fingers crossed. If not i'll live with it lol


The problem I had was I was retching everytime I ate or took a drink or even breathed so had to call it quits. Never had that with anything other than Danabol DS


----------



## Suprakill4

RowRow said:


> The problem I had was I was retching everytime I ate or took a drink or even breathed so had to call it quits. Never had that with anything other than Danabol DS


Tried a higher dose anavar instead mate? I get bad acid reflux and appetite issues on dbol and oxy but anavar, no sides at all. I absolutely love the stuff and so gutted I have only just tried it the first time. Gains are very respectable too.


----------



## RowRow

Suprakill4 said:


> Tried a higher dose anavar instead mate? I get bad acid reflux and appetite issues on dbol and oxy but anavar, no sides at all. I absolutely love the stuff and so gutted I have only just tried it the first time. Gains are very respectable too.


To be fair I really like high dose anavar no issues at all except by the 8th week I can go all day without eating.

I should really use it more, much drier gains too and I think the best strength med I've ever used.


----------



## Suprakill4

RowRow said:


> To be fair I really like high dose anavar no issues at all except by the 8th week I can go all day without eating.
> 
> I should really use it more, much drier gains too and I think the best strength med I've ever used.


Same with me mate in buzzing about the gains. Don't want to come off but not cheap is it I can prob only run it 4 weeks at a time tops but amazing med. strength alongside tren ace is insane.


----------



## Clubber Lang

RowRow said:


> To be fair I really like high dose anavar no issues at all except by the 8th week I can go all day without eating.
> 
> I should really use it more, much drier gains too and I think the best strength med I've ever used.





Suprakill4 said:


> Same with me mate in buzzing about the gains. Don't want to come off but not cheap is it I can prob only run it 4 weeks at a time tops but amazing med. strength alongside tren ace is insane.


either of you tried Tbol instead of Var?

never used Tbol, just wondered how it compares?


----------



## Suprakill4

Clubber Lang said:


> either of you tried Tbol instead of Var?
> 
> never used Tbol, just wondered how it compares?


No mate never tried it and you don't often see much about it. Might give it a shot at some point if it's cheaper than var?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> No mate never tried it and you don't often see much about it. Might give it a shot at some point if it's cheaper than var?


yeah its much cheaper than Var, and apparently can give similar results. Probably why alot of labs sell Tbol labelled as Var at Var prices :angry:


----------



## Suprakill4

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah its much cheaper than Var, and apparently can give similar results. Probably why alot of labs sell Tbol labelled as Var at Var prices :angry:


Yeah ya not wrong mate just seen on my new list it's considerably cheaper. Hmmmmmmm. Given me some food for thought if the gains are similar! Just need to research whether it can effect appetite and acid reflux as that kills me with dbol and oxy.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah ya not wrong mate just seen on my new list it's considerably cheaper. Hmmmmmmm. Given me some food for thought if the gains are similar! Just need to research whether it can effect appetite and acid reflux as that kills me with dbol and oxy.


i can only get wc Tbol, so if you try that let me know how you get on lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Clubber Lang said:


> i can only get wc Tbol, so if you try that let me know how you get on lol


It'll most likely be np that I use mate. Havnt used wildcat in quite some time now so I suppose depends what's cheapest.


----------



## RowRow

Clubber Lang said:


> either of you tried Tbol instead of Var?
> 
> never used Tbol, just wondered how it compares?


I used tbol a couple of times and did not rate it at all. Var was much much better despite the costs.

Only good thing about tbol was it made me ravenous


----------



## skipper1987

Afternoon. Have u used genotech or global for gh? If so which would you say is best?


----------



## sauliuhas

i think pfizer pens  ?!


----------



## skipper1987

sauliuhas said:


> i think pfizer pens  ?!


ye thats what i think clubber was using? there not on my list as of yet. Only the ones i named.


----------



## Sharpy76

Pretty sure I remember reading that you rate AP naps @Clubber Lang?

Are they the best you've tried mate or?


----------



## RowRow

Sharpy76 said:


> Pretty sure I remember reading that you rate AP naps @Clubber Lang?
> 
> Are they the best you've tried mate or?


I can tell you I rate them.

I think they are better than Thai anadrolics myself. 50mg a day and walking is difficult from the pumps


----------



## Sharpy76

RowRow said:


> I can tell you I rate them.
> 
> I think they are better than Thai anadrolics myself. 50mg a day and walking is difficult from the pumps


Nice one, sounds good lol.

I've read a ton on here that AP orals are sh1t but I've tried their clens and dbols and both were really good tbh.


----------



## RowRow

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one, sounds good lol.
> 
> I've read a ton on here that AP orals are sh1t but I've tried their clens and dbols and both were really good tbh.


All the people I know who have used AP orals rate them very highly. Just seems to be a lot of one person didn't like them once and it gets constantly regurgitated


----------



## Clubber Lang

1st day back since Friday. Door hours and a party after work sunday night till monday night got the better of me this week lol. Was hanging out my **** tuesday but was ok today.

missed my monday jab so will be doing it tomorrow and friday. Kept off the orals before sunday and will start again tomorrow, try and help my organs out lol.

quick shoulder sesh today with my mate;

*BB shoulder press, smith;*

10x 88lb

8x 132lb

8x 198lb

*Upright BB rows;*

15x 66lb

12x 110lb

10x 110lb

*Cable side raises;*

2x failure sets @ 60lb

*Close grip push downs*

12x 100lb

8x 130lb

5x 140lb

*Reverse grip pull downs*

10x 80lb

8x 100lb

*Done.*

to say i was hanging out my **** the day before i felt alright training. Didnt break any records but glad i went.

jabbing some Ansomone tonight, cant wait for some fecked up REN dreams :wacko:

weighed in at 17.7. Not had a massive jump in wait since i started. Part of me things the AP dbol arent as good as theyre other orals, but i can feel BP increasing after taking and pump is huge. I do know i havent been eating as many cals as id have hoped, been running around alot with work so trying to increase food intake now. Full fat goats milk is going down a treat lol.


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> 1st day back since Friday. Door hours and a party after work sunday night till monday night got the better of me this week lol. Was hanging out my **** tuesday but was ok today.
> 
> missed my monday jab so will be doing it tomorrow and friday. Kept off the orals before sunday and will start again tomorrow, try and help my organs out lol.
> 
> quick shoulder sesh today with my mate;
> 
> *BB shoulder press, smith;*
> 
> 10x 88lb
> 
> 8x 132lb
> 
> 8x 198lb
> 
> *Upright BB rows;*
> 
> 15x 66lb
> 
> 12x 110lb
> 
> 10x 110lb
> 
> *Cable side raises;*
> 
> 2x failure sets @ 60lb
> 
> *Close grip push downs*
> 
> 12x 100lb
> 
> 8x 130lb
> 
> 5x 140lb
> 
> *Reverse grip pull downs*
> 
> 10x 80lb
> 
> 8x 100lb
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> to say i was hanging out my **** the day before i felt alright training. Didnt break any records but glad i went.
> 
> jabbing some Ansomone tonight, cant wait for some fecked up REN dreams :wacko:
> 
> weighed in at 17.7. Not had a massive jump in wait since i started. Part of me things the AP dbol arent as good as theyre other orals, but i can feel BP increasing after taking and pump is huge. I do know i havent been eating as many cals as id have hoped, been running around alot with work so trying to increase food intake now. Full fat goats milk is going down a treat lol.


Haha ur journals are always a mad adventure keep it coming!!

i can vouch for the ap dbols not been that potent not tried there others orals tho.

Have u used genetech for hgh? or global? how did u rate them if so? cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Haha ur journals are always a mad adventure keep it coming!!
> 
> i can vouch for the ap dbols not been that potent not tried there others orals tho.
> 
> Have u used genetech for hgh? or global? how did u rate them if so? cheers


lol, no more mad weeks for a while now, dread to think what my insides look like lol.

yeah shame AP dbols are poor. Cant understand why they are, considering everything else ive tried, oral wise, is bang on?!

moved over to DS danabol today, not sure whether to drop to 60mg or do another 2 weeks @ 90mg ED.

not tried the Genetechs, was going to when the original hyges dried up after NY but then heard a lot of the security code within the sealed kit doesnt always work :sad:

TBH since i recently tried the Pfizer pens and Ansomones, currently using the somones, these two kits have opened my eyes to the difference in strength and quality of true pharma to chinese generics. Difference is day and night. Wont be using anything else but proper pharma grade from now on.

did a full 4iu of Ansomone last night. Finger joints are already dry, wrists are tight and hard to pull back and getting that swollen feeling in my hands. Massive REN sleep too with well weird dreams.

I tried doing back to back days of Ansomone, lasted 2 days lol. By the night of day 3 my hands were badly, struggling gripping things, and started to get shooting pains down my calves into my feet. Decided to jab Mon, Wed & Friday from that point, or 2iu Mon-Saturday.


----------



## Clubber Lang

think ive found something that could be behind my bad knees and soreness.....GH.

I finished my Pfizer pen off last Friday, just had 2iu left. Then I didn't have any till last night, 4iu Ansomone. Was bank holiday so was working the doors then had a good party sunday night after I finished work, so didn't jab anything till last night, GH, and steds today.

I noticed yesterday that my knees werent in as much discomfort as normal, they felt fine. Then I jabbed 4iu of Ansomone prebed to wake up with very dry fingers, balloon hands etc. As the day went on I noticed my knees were becoming very painful and dry. I think the GH has dried my knees out like it has by finger joints.

was going to hit legs today as usual, but with my knees I had to lay off them alittle.

think next week im going to drop the Ansomone to 2iu mon, tue, thurs, fri and Saturday. So I'll be 12iu EW but avoiding taking any the day before legs. See how that goes.

dropping down to 2iu cus 4iu is crippling me.


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus mate are all these knackered joints really worth the gh?


----------



## sauliuhas

Clubber Lang said:


> think ive found something that could be behind my bad knees and soreness.....GH.
> 
> I finished my Pfizer pen off last Friday, just had 2iu left. Then I didn't have any till last night, 4iu Ansomone. Was bank holiday so was working the doors then had a good party sunday night after I finished work, so didn't jab anything till last night, GH, and steds today.
> 
> I noticed yesterday that my knees werent in as much discomfort as normal, they felt fine. Then I jabbed 4iu of Ansomone prebed to wake up with very dry fingers, balloon hands etc. As the day went on I noticed my knees were becoming very painful and dry. I think the GH has dried my knees out like it has by finger joints.
> 
> was going to hit legs today as usual, but with my knees I had to lay off them alittle.
> 
> think next week im going to drop the Ansomone to 2iu mon, tue, thurs, fri and Saturday. So I'll be 12iu EW but avoiding taking any the day before legs. See how that goes.
> 
> dropping down to 2iu cus 4iu is crippling me.


Thats not good..

Are pfizer pens from turkey any good?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus mate are all these knackered joints really worth the gh?


lol, got me thinking. Its just my knee's, everything else seems ok. Gonna lower the dose and see what happens and avoid jabs pre leg day. If not then might have to ditch it.

tut, didn't get these sides before turning to pharma lol



sauliuhas said:


> Thats not good..
> 
> Are pfizer pens from turkey any good?


used one full pen @ 3iu 3x per week. Difference between pharma grade GH like Pfizer and Ansomone is day and night from generic stuff.

Pfizers are very good, but got more CTS sides from the Ansomones.


----------



## Clubber Lang

*chest & biceps yesterday;*

*Incline BB press, smith;*

12x 88lb

10x 176lb

10x 264lb (good rest between this and last set, was chatting)

*Seated hammer strength press;*

10x 88lb ES

8x 154lb ES

*Incline DB flys;*

10x 30kg DBs

10x 37.5kg DBs

*EZ-bar curls;*

10x 44lb + bar, whatever that weighs

10x 88lb + bar

10x 88lb + bar

*Single arm preacher curls;*

10x 35lb DB

8x 40lb

8x 40lb

*Done.*

upper body was pumped very well. Made me laugh as the same time me and my mate started there were two other lads training just biceps. We were done in 40mins, quicker if we werent catching up, and in that time doing only 2x bicep exercises and our arms were huge compared to these lads. Was funny to watch between sets as they seemed to do every bicep exercises non to mankind! lol. Unfortunately they were/arent aware of the word catabolic.


----------



## Growing Lad

Clubbier, I was using 10iu hyges. Switched to humatrope. Had to drop to 2iu from 3iu cos the hand pain and swollen knuckles were waking me up at 5am every morning! Have taken last 5days off totally to let it settle down, fingers are still tingling,not sure whether to even carry on tbh


----------



## Clubber Lang

Growing Lad said:


> Clubbier, I was using 10iu hyges. Switched to humatrope. Had to drop to 2iu from 3iu cos the hand pain and swollen knuckles were waking me up at 5am every morning! Have taken last 5days off totally to let it settle down, fingers are still tingling,not sure whether to even carry on tbh


ive dropped down to 2iu Ansomone each night. Getting good sleep and waking up with usual swollen hands etc but the discomfort is no where near as painful. Knees aren't as dry so think ive found my dose. Will use 4x vials EW so 12iu. Do a few weeks at this dosage and see what happens


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber Lang said:


> ive dropped down to 2iu Ansomone each night. Getting good sleep and waking up with usual swollen hands etc but the discomfort is no where near as painful. Knees aren't as dry so think ive found my dose. Will use 4x vials EW so 12iu. Do a few weeks at this dosage and see what happens


Clubber, as your a big AP user..

I was wondering what you thought of this..

I have a buddy bringing me back 50ml of Induject & 40ml Parabolan.

Im thinking to run

344mg Parabolan

750mg Induject

each week with masteron added into the later end of the 12 weeks.

Letro 2.5mg ed

and anavar last 5 weeks @ 100mg ed


----------



## skipper1987

Wardy33 said:


> Clubber, as your a big AP user..
> 
> I was wondering what you thought of this..
> 
> I have a buddy bringing me back 50ml of Induject & 40ml Parabolan.
> 
> Im thinking to run
> 
> 344mg Parabolan
> 
> 750mg Induject
> 
> each week with masteron added into the later end of the 12 weeks.
> 
> Letro 2.5mg ed
> 
> and anavar last 5 weeks @ 100mg ed


Sounds like a awesome cycle. Are u gyno sensitive 2.5mg letro ed seema alot.


----------



## Wardy33

skipper1987 said:


> Sounds like a awesome cycle. Are u gyno sensitive 2.5mg letro ed seema alot.


Yeah I've had gyno for years due to being an over weight 17.5stone 16 year old lol


----------



## skipper1987

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah I've had gyno for years due to being an over weight 17.5stone 16 year old lol


Ah that makes sence then.

so what condition.are u.in now then?


----------



## Wardy33

skipper1987 said:


> Ah that makes sence then.
> 
> so what condition.are u.in now then?


15-18% bf 1 week into a cut, list 5lb last week.. I'm 23, 5.11, 88.5kg


----------



## skipper1987

Wardy33 said:


> 15-18% bf 1 week into a cut, list 5lb last week.. I'm 23, 5.11, 88.5kg


Sounds like u have come a long way. Well done mate all the best with ur goals.


----------



## Wardy33

skipper1987 said:


> Sounds like u have come a long way. Well done mate all the best with ur goals.


Yeah I think I'll be about 80kg @ 10-12% so should look decent.. thanks mate


----------



## Clubber Lang

Wardy33 said:


> Clubber, as your a big AP user..
> 
> I was wondering what you thought of this..
> 
> I have a buddy bringing me back 50ml of Induject & 40ml Parabolan.
> 
> Im thinking to run
> 
> 344mg Parabolan
> 
> 750mg Induject
> 
> each week with masteron added into the later end of the 12 weeks.
> 
> Letro 2.5mg ed
> 
> and anavar last 5 weeks @ 100mg ed


hi mate,

sounds similar to what I ran a few months back. Did 3/4 amps of Para with 3x sust and var. Just it on a a cut before a wedding. Worked well for me, tho I had the thought playing in the back of my mind that I could get better results using 1.5ml of a good Tren-ace rather than 76mg of Para in a 1.5ml amp. Could get 150mg of Tren-ace with 1.5ml.

still Para works well, now a lot of lads highly rate it, including my training partner.


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber Lang said:


> hi mate,
> 
> sounds similar to what I ran a few months back. Did 3/4 amps of Para with 3x sust and var. Just it on a a cut before a wedding. Worked well for me, tho I had the thought playing in the back of my mind that I could get better results using 1.5ml of a good Tren-ace rather than 76mg of Para in a 1.5ml amp. Could get 150mg of Tren-ace with 1.5ml.
> 
> still Para works well, now a lot of lads highly rate it, including my training partner.


Yes the same thought crossed my mine about the tren but as people rate para so well & my mates it getting it cheaper from Thailand thought I may as well take an experience whilst it's cheap hey.. 4.5ml para & 3ml sus ew last 6 weeks I'll drop sus to 2ml & add mast n var.. should work well


----------



## Clubber Lang

bit behind on updates, try to remember what i did monday & tuesday...

*shoulders & tri's;*

*
*

*
seated BB press, smith;*

12x 110lb

8x 154lb

8x 198lb

*
rear delt machine*

12x 1/4 stack (weights not marked)

8x 3/4 stack

8x full stack

*
upright rows, smith;*

15x 66lb

10x 110lb

10x 110lb

*
close grip push downs;*

10x 100lb

8x 140lb

4x 150lb (new PB)

*
reverse grip pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 100lb (hit around 8reps each time)

*tuesday, back;*

*
med grip lat puldowns;*

12x 60kg

10x 85kg

8x 105kg

4x 120kg (full stack)

*close grip cable rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 250lb (full stack)

6x 250lb

*
BB bent over rows;*

10x 121b

10x 209lb

*
machine preacher curls;*

2x failure sets @ full stack, think its 75kg. Did 10 reps then 6 reps.

*Done.*

Really noticed a difference in strength tuesday. Think things are kicking in nicely now, been 4 weeks in. Also, i dropped Alpha dbol (90mg ED) and replaced with DS (60mg ED) for week 3 to 4. Noticed the difference in pump near straight away and volume over the day.

Ive now dropped down to 40mg ED DS with 100mg Cambridge Research Var ED. Pumps were huge yesterday while training and even today muscle volume looks great.

BP seems to be up today, unsure whether its the combo above or the fact i have half a cialis tab to smash the missus with last night lol.

knees are in a bad way again today. Done alot of driving today and knees stuck the same position far too long. Theyre alright when im moving but sore when seated.

GH gave me some great dreams last night. Was in the 1930s, and escape from a prison van and was being chased by Tom Hanks lol. Was an old man by the time he caught me but didnt go without a fight, shot someone lol.

*
weighed in at 17st 10. *


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> bit behind on updates, try to remember what i did monday & tuesday...
> 
> *shoulders & tri's;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> seated BB press, smith;*
> 
> 12x 110lb
> 
> 8x 154lb
> 
> 8x 198lb
> 
> *
> rear delt machine*
> 
> 12x 1/4 stack (weights not marked)
> 
> 8x 3/4 stack
> 
> 8x full stack
> 
> *
> upright rows, smith;*
> 
> 15x 66lb
> 
> 10x 110lb
> 
> 10x 110lb
> 
> *
> close grip push downs;*
> 
> 10x 100lb
> 
> 8x 140lb
> 
> 4x 150lb (new PB)
> 
> *
> reverse grip pulldowns;*
> 
> 3x failure sets @ 100lb (hit around 8reps each time)
> 
> *tuesday, back;*
> 
> *
> med grip lat puldowns;*
> 
> 12x 60kg
> 
> 10x 85kg
> 
> 8x 105kg
> 
> 4x 120kg (full stack)
> 
> *close grip cable rows;*
> 
> 10x 200lb
> 
> 8x 250lb (full stack)
> 
> 6x 250lb
> 
> *
> BB bent over rows;*
> 
> 10x 121b
> 
> 10x 209lb
> 
> *
> machine preacher curls;*
> 
> 2x failure sets @ full stack, think its 75kg. Did 10 reps then 6 reps.
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> Really noticed a difference in strength tuesday. Think things are kicking in nicely now, been 4 weeks in. Also, i dropped Alpha dbol (90mg ED) and replaced with DS (60mg ED) for week 3 to 4. Noticed the difference in pump near straight away and volume over the day.
> 
> Ive now dropped down to 40mg ED DS with 100mg Cambridge Research Var ED. Pumps were huge yesterday while training and even today muscle volume looks great.
> 
> BP seems to be up today, unsure whether its the combo above or the fact i have half a cialis tab to smash the missus with last night lol.
> 
> knees are in a bad way again today. Done alot of driving today and knees stuck the same position far too long. Theyre alright when im moving but sore when seated.
> 
> GH gave me some great dreams last night. Was in the 1930s, and escape from a prison van and was being chased by Tom Hanks lol. Was an old man by the time he caught me but didnt go without a fight, shot someone lol.


Always a good thread crazy stuff. Let me know how u find cr var? I used there t400 nice and smooth pip free.


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Always a good thread crazy stuff. Let me know how u find cr var? I used there t400 nice and smooth pip free.


will do. I was going to try NP as theyre meds are highly rated, but my training partner had a spare tub of CR and after the pump he go last friday when we tried i had to try them! lol.

he dropped 100mg Var and a nap 50 pre training lol. Nearly had to walk sideways through door openings lol.


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber I've got some [email protected] material for you


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> will do. I was going to try NP as theyre meds are highly rated, but my training partner had a spare tub of CR and after the pump he go last friday when we tried i had to try them! lol.
> 
> he dropped 100mg Var and a nap 50 pre training lol. Nearly had to walk sideways through door openings lol.


I used np tren and test both spot on. Just finished there dbol was not impressed with it tho ran it at 60mg ed no bk pumps or shin splints.


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> I used np tren and test both spot on. Just finished there dbol was not impressed with it tho ran it at 60mg ed no bk pumps or shin splints.


seems when it comes to Dbol DS Danabol are the daddy, and everything else is ****e lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Wardy33 said:


> Clubber I've got some [email protected] material for you


lol, just need a thick white line on the table to top it off :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, just need a thick white line on the table to top it off :thumbup1:


Haha I've had a right result my pal bringing 50ml sus n 45ml para back for me nearly half the price over here


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> seems when it comes to Dbol DS Danabol are the daddy, and everything else is ****e lol.


Zydex were decent dbol gyno flared right up and nice pumps.


----------



## Clubber Lang

legs yesterday. Was suggested to try only leg pressing, 45degree and hammer strength etc and totally avoid leg extensions, as this movement can put a lot of force on the patalla tendon? Thought yep, will give it ago. Got to the gym and it seemed like pensioner day! Old people everywhere and all on the fecking leg press machines! All doing a few reps with 10min chatting between sets, grrr! So ended up starting on the one machine I didn't want to use, the leg extension. Did do too many reps as really wanted to focus on the leg press.

finally got on the 45 degree press, knees with supports on, was alittle painful. Didn't jab any Ansomone GH the day before as this dries my joints, and knees out badly. Just jabbing 2iu mon, tues, thurs and Fridays now. Did 3x sets on the 45degree press but didn't make it onto the hammer strength press as was still two old timers using and chatting about the Great War they probably fought it! ****ed me off alittle TBH. Jumped onto the lying curls and calves raises instead.

jabbed 2ml NP mast-e

2x scoops Warrior Rage pre workout

2x scoops Warrior Storm intra-shake

50g BBW whey 80 post workout.

*Leg extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack

15x 1/2 stack

12x 3/4 stack

*45degree press;*

12x 352lb

10x 528lb

8x 616lb (didn't both with any knee wraps, just kept support sleeves on)

*Lying curls;*

12x 1/5 stack

12x 3/4 stack

*Standing calve raises;*

15x full stack + 176lb

12x full stack + 264lb

*seated calve raises;*

2x failure sets @ 132lb

*Done.*


----------



## Suprakill4

How do you hold your temper in situations like this? I always just jump in and take the machine lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

If they are sat chatting boll0x for ages I mean.


----------



## skipper1987

The gym is slowly becoming a place to socialise!!!' P1sses me off!! our gym had a new bicep curl machine delivered other week and it has a phone holder and drink slot!!!!! wtf!!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> The gym is slowly becoming a place to socialise!!!' P1sses me off!! our gym had a new bicep curl machine delivered other week and it has a phone holder and drink slot!!!!! wtf!!!!


lol!

drink slot = floor

phone holder = pocket or balancing it on a machine somewhere ha


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> lol!
> 
> drink slot = floor
> 
> phone holder = pocket or balancing it on a machine somewhere ha


thats exactly what i thought! tbh phone normally stays at home when i train.


----------



## Clubber Lang

behind on updates, again ha. Ran out of time Friday after training and Saturday I was in Birmingham for a mates stag do. Was I drinking for 13 hours, double vodka redbull all day and night. Was wasted! Non of us ate either lol. Was rdy for breakfast atweatherspoons sunday morning. Had to have a koppaberg to bring me round.

not sure if its my back hurting today from sleeping funny, or one of my kidney struggling lol.

*Chest and biceps*

*
*

*
incline smith,*

10x 110lb

8x 198lb

6x 286lb

*seated hammer strength,*

10x 132lb each side

8x 165lb ES

*incline DB flys;*

2x failure sets @ 90lb DBs

*DB preacher curls;*

8x 30lb DB

8x 45lb DB

*machine preacher;*

2x failure sets @ 75kg

*Monday, shoulders & tris,*

*
*

*
BB press smith,*

10x 110lb

8x 132lb

8x 154lb

*DB side raises,*

12x 25lb DB

10x 35lb DB

*rear delt machine,*

12x 1/2 stack

10x failure stack

*Close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

4x 150lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

forgot to mention, started using Cambridge Research 50mg var @ 100mg ED and near instantly getting massive stomach acid issues. Burping all the time, unless im eating, so im eating constantly lol. Training partner is having the same problem.

last week, tuesday, i was 17st 10lb, by friday i was 18st 1 lol.

weighed in yesterday @ 17.12, which was expected with the long heavy weekend i had.

gonna switch over to Neuro Pharma Var once this tub has finished.


----------



## Guest

Only time my phone has entered the gym in 7years is when I've been arguing with a woman. (could count on 1 hand) Hate to see it.


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> forgot to mention, started using Cambridge Research 50mg var @ 100mg ED and near instantly getting massive stomach acid issues. Burping all the time, unless im eating, so im eating constantly lol. Training partner is having the same problem.
> 
> last week, tuesday, i was 17st 10lb, by friday i was 18st 1 lol.
> 
> weighed in yesterday @ 17.12, which was expected with the long heavy weekend i had.
> 
> gonna switch over to Neuro Pharma Var once this tub has finished.


I will be trying excel pharma anavar 50mg tabs in a week or 2 was gona try cambridge vars but il give them a miss now. Lol


----------



## barneycharles

Clubber Lang said:


> cheers buddy. Want to drop about a stone if possible.


I never thought I would say this as I have always said everyone should think your body is the top body. But I would be happy with maintaining that now and leave the hardcore diets alone. I know you have your own goals so yeah but massive congrats honestly!


----------



## Clubber Lang

felt absolutely shattered today, really wasn't in the mood to train when I got there + got near instant forearm pump which forced me to not go as heavy, both were extremely tight. Think the heat sucked the life out of me TBH but I suppose doing something is better than nothing.

*Back;*

*
*

*
hammer strength pulldowns;*

10x 44lb ES

8x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

*lat pulldowns, to face;*

12x 65kg

8x 95kg

5x 95kg (bad forearm pump now)

*cable rows;*

8x 200lb

6x 200lb

6x 200lb (should be full stacking it here!)

*smith BB shrugs;*

2x failure sets @ 154lb

*Done*, was screwed and yawning all the time.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Sorry should really pay more attention but did you follow the full 6 weeks then take the full week out?

I'm coming to the end of my 6th week but feel I'm gonna go stir crazy in the week off,...

If you did, did you notice any strength gains after starting back after the week off

And did you continue with the diet or have a more relaxed week??

All presuming you're still on the blood and guts??


----------



## RowRow

Clubber Lang said:


> felt absolutely shattered today, really wasn't in the mood to train when I got there + got near instant forearm pump which forced me to not go as heavy, both were extremely tight. Think the heat sucked the life out of me TBH but I suppose doing something is better than nothing.
> 
> *Back;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> hammer strength pulldowns;*
> 
> 10x 44lb ES
> 
> 8x 88lb ES
> 
> 8x 132lb ES
> 
> *lat pulldowns, to face;*
> 
> 12x 65kg
> 
> 8x 95kg
> 
> 5x 95kg (bad forearm pump now)
> 
> *cable rows;*
> 
> 8x 200lb
> 
> 6x 200lb
> 
> 6x 200lb (should be full stacking it here!)
> 
> *smith BB shrugs;*
> 
> 2x failure sets @ 154lb
> 
> *Done*, was screwed and yawning all the time.


I had the same issue yesterday and today heat just drained me. Off to train chest and arms later not expecting too much tbh


----------



## Clubber Lang

RowRow said:


> I had the same issue yesterday and today heat just drained me. Off to train chest and arms later not expecting too much tbh


yeah its sticky weather and my gym doesn't have any air con, just portable fans that blow hot air around the place lol


----------



## Suprakill4

I've been the same with the heat mate. I honestly detest it weather with a passion. Especially on tren ace!!

I've taken the week off the gym aswell because of it. Is your appetite not bvggered in hot weather? Wish I could eat non stop, it's what I struggle with most.


----------



## Clubber Lang

rest day yesterday, needed it, DOMs all over upper body.

leg day today. Decided to hit the hammer strength press 1st and keep on that more than the leg extension, as the extensions might be behind give my knees some grief. Still did extensions but only medium weight rather than heavy. Didn't do many exercises as the gym was like an oven at 3pm, and want to go Saturday with the missus so will hit them again then.

knees haven't been anywhere near as bad as a few weeks ago. Either the GH is helping them recover, or the deca has kicked in and masking the injury. Could be bother. Still, not taking any chances and have an ice pack on both knees as im writing this ha.

about 2 weeks into CR 100mg var now and getting terrible stomach acid reflux. Burning feeling top of chest and burping all the time. Will try the NP var next and TBH im thinking about ditching the CR var very soon and get the NP var in asap.

jabbed 2ml NP mast-e into delt. So far no issue.

*Legs;*

*
*

*
hammer press;*

12x 160kg

10x 240kg

8x 320kg

7x 360kg

*leg extensions;*

12x 1/4 stack

12x half stack

12x half stack

*lying curls;*

12x 6 of 15 plates

12x 9 of 15 plates

6x 9 of 15 plates

*standing calve raises;*

15x full stack + 80kg

12x full stack + 80kg

*seated calve raises;*

2x failure sets, didn't count.

*Done.*


----------



## Suprakill4

It's odd you are getting stomach issues with var. Is that a common side effect? I've had non what so ever and for once in my life I'm able to take an oral that doesn't completely kill my appetite.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> It's odd you are getting stomach issues with var. Is that a common side effect? I've had non what so ever and for once in my life I'm able to take an oral that doesn't completely kill my appetite.


not sure but some days are much worse than others. Had it before on high dose DS, 100mg ED, but never this bad and only from 2x tablets. Be glad when theyre gone lol

Yesterday,

*Chest and Biceps*

*
*

*
incline BB smith;*

10x 50kg

8x 70kg

8x 110kg

*seated hammer strength;*

10x 60kg ES

8x 75kg ES

*incline flys;*

12x 32kg DB

10x 37.5kg DB

*BB curls;*

4x failure sets @ 88lb

*Done.*

*
*

simples


----------



## MRSTRONG

sounds like the fillers/binders in the var .


----------



## Clubber Lang

ewen said:


> sounds like the fillers/binders in the var .


yeah, training partner has the same, infact he started them before i did, sold me his 2nd tub cheap, think the git knew and off loaded them to me lol.

gonna try NP next.


----------



## Clubber Lang

****e sesh yesterday, hayfever has really started to kick in now, and was struggling for energy and motivation before training. Had to take a non drowsy tablet but still made me feel drained. Gym was very busy and stuffy too. Going early today, about 2pm when its still cool and not many people in. Appetite was poor yesterday too. Was in one of those dont know what to eat had it before and bored of it moods. Gonna treat myself to a Nando's tonight and watch the Brazil vs Mexico game.

*shoulders & tri*

*
*

*
BB smith press;*

10x 110lb

8x 154lb

7x 198lb

2.5x 242lb (first 2x reps were fine, than boom, brick wall, struggled and locked bar above head height.)

*DB side raises;*

15x 25lb DB

12x 35lb

*BB upright rows;*

15x 66lb

12x 88lb

6x 110lb

*Close grip pushdowns;*

12x 100lb

8x 14l0lb

*Done*, shattered, had enough, couldnt be ****d ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick session today, was on my own and empty gym.

*medium grip lat pulldowns (to face);*

12x 55kg

10x 85kg

8x 105kg

4x 105kg

*close grip row;*

10x 200lb

8x 250lb (full stack)

6x 250lb

*BB rows;*

12x 121lb

10x 209lb

6x 209lb (forearm pump pretty bad)

*machine rear delt;*

12x half stack (weight unknown)

8x full stack

*Done.* Had work ring about weekend events on the doors so called it a day.

now, Nando's, cheesecake, Doritos with dip, Peroni and the Brazil Mexico match


----------



## Clubber Lang

rest day today and thank God!

i missed monday GH jab so had a full 4iu last night. Joints are in bits and come lunch time i was nodding off. Was shattered, struggled to get going today. Didnt help waking up at 2am feeling fresh and couldnt sleep for about an hour either ha

shoulder jab sites are feeling sore and hard, gonna have to give these sites a miss for a few weeks. Time to open pecs again.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Clubber Lang said:


> rest day today and thank God!
> 
> i missed monday GH jab so had a full 4iu last night. Joints are in bits and come lunch time i was nodding off. Was shattered, struggled to get going today. Didnt help waking up at 2am feeling fresh and couldnt sleep for about an hour either ha
> 
> shoulder jab sites are feeling sore and hard, gonna have to give these sites a miss for a few weeks. Time to open pecs again.


Amazing log mate

I have only ever jabbed glutes do you think I will benefit any additional size by injection in different sites or is it purely for the scar tissue?


----------



## Clubber Lang

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Amazing log mate
> 
> I have only ever jabbed glutes do you think I will benefit any additional size by injection in different sites or is it purely for the scar tissue?


you dont increase muscle size from jabbing into them, if you did my **** would be massive!! lol

its always best to rotate as much as possible to help prevent scar tissue build up. When you get scar tissue PIP can become an issue, and increased swellings etc.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Clubber Lang said:


> you dont increase muscle size from jabbing into them, if you did my **** would be massive!! lol
> 
> its always best to rotate as much as possible to help prevent scar tissue build up. When you get scar tissue PIP can become an issue, and increased swellings etc.


Haha thanks for your help mate


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg sesh yesterday. Had just over 40mins in the gym before having to leave to pick the missus up which is usually more than enough, but was we a mate so things take alittle longer.

having another leg sesh saturday lunch when i get up, just to finish them off. Missus wants to train so will dump her in the girly side for 45mins.

switched over to Norma Test-e from AP, no reason, just fancied a change. Forgot how thick Norma oil is lol. AP oil is like water compared. Did full 3ml in left glute. No issues today.

nice noises coming from my left knee, grinding crunching noise, lovely lol.

*Hammer Leg Press;*

10x 200kg

8x 280kg

9x 400kg (knees wrapped)

*
Leg extension;* (going easy on these to help with knees)

15x 1/4 stack (weight not marked, old school machines)

15x 1/2 stack

15x 1/2 stack

*
Lying curls;*

12x 1/4 stack (weight not marked, old school machines)

10x 1/2 stack

12x 1/4 stack

*Done*. No time for calves, but will do them saturday and more press and hamstrings.


----------



## Clubber Lang

on my own again, tut. Least makes it short and sweet 

*chest and biceps;*

*Smith incline press;*

10x 110lb

8x 198lb

8x 286lb (easy lift but had a bigger break between sets due to work phoning)

*
Hammer strength press;*

10x 132lb each side

8x 165lb each side.

*seated incline DB curls;*

10x 40lb

10x 50lb

*DB preacher curls;*

10x 35lb

8x 40lb

*Done.*

*
*

*
weighed in @* 18st 4lb 

hay fever is a bitch today!


----------



## Suprakill4

Couldn't imagine having hay fever and needing something like anti histamines for it. I was using anti histamine sand nytol as sleeping aid and they knock you for 6 the whole following day!!

Training looks good mate although I hate reading everything in lbs!!

Have good weekend bud.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> Couldn't imagine having hay fever and needing something like anti histamines for it. I was using anti histamine sand nytol as sleeping aid and they knock you for 6 the whole following day!!
> 
> Training looks good mate although I hate reading everything in lbs!!
> 
> Have good weekend bud.


lol, i try and do it all in KGs next time for you.

all our DBs are marked in lbs tho.


----------



## Wardy33

Alright mate, hope training is going well ! Just a quick one.. how long was it until you felt the parabolan?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Wardy33 said:


> Alright mate, hope training is going well ! Just a quick one.. how long was it until you felt the parabolan?


hard to say as i was running Tri-Tren inbetween Para jabs, but id say about 3 weeks when i noticed getting strength gains, noticed aggression after about 2 weeks, but again, was having Tri-Tren too.

training?! lol, this week i havent trained at all. Had loads on with work, then been absolutely red hot in the gym, no air con, and hay fever has been a bitch. But works been the nail in the coffin, starting, then coming home, then starting again later in the day.

cus of this ive ate nothing but junk food and............its amazing! lol. Monday i had KCF for lunch, Nandos for dinner, pizza for evening meal. Yesterday was Frankie and Bennys. Feel like Thai today 

gonna pop back into the gym tomorrow and friday, then im working away sun-wednesday. Break in the middle of my cycle but probably do me some good TBH


----------



## lukeyybrown1

How are you finding the alpha pharma sus mate? I'm looking on adding it to my cycle wondering if thats the best sus to go for cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang

lukeyybrown1 said:


> How are you finding the alpha pharma sus mate? I'm looking on adding it to my cycle wondering if thats the best sus to go for cheers


AP sust was brill. EOD jabs are the best. Was like a dog on heat within 48hrs lol. Best sust ive used so far 

theyre whole oil range is spot on.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Clubber Lang said:


> AP sust was brill. EOD jabs are the best. Was like a dog on heat within 48hrs lol. Best sust ive used so far
> 
> theyre whole oil range is spot on.


That's great news mate thanks for reply, what was your weight increase like?


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber Lang said:


> AP sust was brill. EOD jabs are the best. Was like a dog on heat within 48hrs lol. Best sust ive used so far
> 
> theyre whole oil range is spot on.


Lol

my cycle atm is

750mg ew AP induject

226mg ew AP Parabolan

then 8 weeks out I'll switch to

500mg induject

550mg mast p

100mg ed Dhacks var



only 1.5 weeks into the sus n tren hex so I'm looking forward to the next 8 weeks


----------



## Clubber Lang

Wardy33 said:


> Lol
> 
> my cycle atm is
> 
> 750mg ew AP induject
> 
> 226mg ew AP Parabolan
> 
> then 8 weeks out I'll switch to
> 
> 500mg induject
> 
> 550mg mast p
> 
> 100mg ed Dhacks var
> 
> 
> 
> only 1.5 weeks into the sus n tren hex so I'm looking forward to the next 8 weeks


similar with the para and sust that i did. Just added Tri-Tren between para/sust jabs.

i used AP var @ 40mg too, then added 100mg AP winny for last 4 weeks. Winny dried my joints out badly, struggled to move in mornings lol


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber Lang said:


> similar with the para and sust that i did. Just added Tri-Tren between para/sust jabs.
> 
> i used AP var @ 40mg too, then added 100mg AP winny for last 4 weeks. Winny dried my joints out badly, struggled to move in mornings lol


I did winny at @80mg ed before and I couldn't go gym for 5 weeks mate. praying this var is legit haha. should be nice cycle tbf


----------



## Clubber Lang

Wardy33 said:


> I did winny at @80mg ed before and I couldn't go gym for 5 weeks mate. praying this var is legit haha. should be nice cycle tbf


you should find out quite quickly with 100mg ED, pumps should be huge.


----------



## Wardy33

Clubber Lang said:


> you should find out quite quickly with 100mg ED, pumps should be huge.


I just wanna look like granite mate. introducing boxing and muay Thai into my regime aswell


----------



## Clubber Lang

been well busy with work so struggled to get any training in this week so far. Rest of week is taken up with work too. Hands on work so its not like im not doing anything. Only down side, and its a major one, is lack of food from diet while working away. Non stop all day so cant keep up with the right nutrition + the food back in the digs was ****e! Order a steak rare so i know pubs always over cook it, thought it'll come medium with alittle blood, was grey!

dont know how people can eat in pubs that belong to a chain, theyre food is crap!


----------



## Clubber Lang

first day since last friday i think. Been upto my neck in work at the moment, working away and then non stop locally. Diet has been **** as it normally is when away from home as im hands on all day and never anything around thats proper to eat.

dropped below 18st now too! Eek! Was 17st 13lb today so just ramming food down my neck again lol. Gonna order aload more flapjacks and protein muffins to help increase my intake again 

did legs today but only light as TBH ive been on my feet all week and was up and down stairs like a yoyo, legs are aching badly, getting old lol.

back on the GH now im back too, just 2iu.

*Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack, weight not marked.

15x 1/2 stack

15x full stack

19x full stack

*Lying curls;*

15x 1/4 stack, again weights not marked

12x just under half stack

8x same as above.

*Hammer press;*

failure @ 200kg (around 20 reps)

failure @ 200kg (1min rest then press, 15 reps)

failure @ 200kg (1min rest, 12 reps. Legs on fire and ****ed lol)

*
Done.*

didnt bother with any calves, will do those tomorrow after or before chest.

need to get diet and training back on track now. Only working local next week so should be able to make gym most days again.


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow must be nice to worry about dropping slightly below 18 stone!! Lol. What supplementation do you take for joints mate!? If I stop taking my msm, glucosamine and cod liver oils, my bones ache like crazy and makes training very difficult. Soon as I start taking them again it's all perfect within a day.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow must be nice to worry about dropping slightly below 18 stone!! Lol. What supplementation do you take for joints mate!? If I stop taking my msm, glucosamine and cod liver oils, my bones ache like crazy and makes training very difficult. Soon as I start taking them again it's all perfect within a day.


might get on scales again today, better be back above 18 again lol.

for joints im taking Wellmans Joint-Ace, zipvit collagen and flaxseed caps.

http://www.vitabiotics.com/shop/?productid=73&gclid=Cj0KEQjwlv6dBRDC7rGfrvidmJgBEiQAjd3hMNW5gtGmpkx9E49jl2CRp2CLqMuQiQllfDN0pBp3DCoaAg5w8P8HAQ

the chondroitin has made a difference since i started using that, rather than just gluscosamine on its own. Still get a horrible crunch noise from my knee tho. Had to just my earphones in so i cant hear it sometimes lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Last two weeks everything has been hit and miss. Working away has effected training & diet. Also missed jab days, so everythings slipped slightly.

done a few days at the gym this week but not wrote anything done as im just doing what i feel comfortable with and starting fresh again next week, Monday. Got the week off so can focus on getting my table back for food intake and training + jab days etc.

bought a box of AP tren-base to use pre-workout, hope it'll give an extra punch to my training for a few weeks and start smashing the place apart. Thats if its not painful nor gives me massive tren-cough with every jab, heard it can be a bitch for this. If it is then i'll drop onto some Mtren instead. Will try a amp of Tren-Base today 45mins pre workout and see what happens.

got supplies of fresh supps landing today, so will have everything in i need to add to my food intake during the day. Been missing out on protein snacks between meals or while on the go with work so weight has dropped. Not good!

roll on Monday!


----------



## Clubber Lang

opened my box of Tren-Base, instantly thought what the fcuk and what do i put myself through lol. Liquid is light broiwn, like a toffee milkshake ha.



is Tren-Based gritty like water based winny? As when i tried to inject the plunger stuck, like the needle (blue) was clogged. Ended up pulling out and swapping for a Grey pin. But even with that it stuck, until i added so much pressure 3/4 of the liquid shot straight in. Stomach dropped, was a horrible feeling in my muscle ha. Was also expecting instant tren cough but nothing. Got some Tiger Balm on the site now.

site is alittle tender with a small pea sized lump. Probably down to the force used on injecting. Think it was the barrel i used (Terumo), often stick. Will bring out a proper BD one next time, which could be today, just to try that, as that brand seem better, really smooth action without the rubber on the plunger sticking to the inside of the syringe.

i jabbed 45min pre-training. Did i notice anything from the base, unsure. Got a buzz, but probably due to excitement of using something new


----------



## musclemate

Clubber Lang said:


> opened my box of Tren-Base, instantly thought what the fcuk and what do i put myself through lol. Liquid is light broiwn, like a toffee milkshake ha.
> 
> 
> 
> is Tren-Based gritty like water based winny? As when i tried to inject the plunger stuck, like the needle (blue) was clogged. Ended up pulling out and swapping for a Grey pin. But even with that it stuck, until i added so much pressure 3/4 of the liquid shot straight in. Stomach dropped, was a horrible feeling in my muscle ha. Was also expecting instant tren cough but nothing. Got some Tiger Balm on the site now.
> 
> site is alittle tender with a small pea sized lump. Probably down to the force used on injecting. Think it was the barrel i used (Terumo), often stick. Will bring out a proper BD one next time, which could be today, just to try that, as that brand seem better, really smooth action without the rubber on the plunger sticking to the inside of the syringe.
> 
> i jabbed 45min pre-training. Did i notice anything from the base, unsure. Got a buzz, but probably due to excitement of using something new


You should start to feel more aggressive on this. By day 4-5 you should feel like your a right hard nut in the gym. You are gonna love it buddy.


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> opened my box of Tren-Base, instantly thought what the fcuk and what do i put myself through lol. Liquid is light broiwn, like a toffee milkshake ha.
> 
> 
> 
> is Tren-Based gritty like water based winny? As when i tried to inject the plunger stuck, like the needle (blue) was clogged. Ended up pulling out and swapping for a Grey pin. But even with that it stuck, until i added so much pressure 3/4 of the liquid shot straight in. Stomach dropped, was a horrible feeling in my muscle ha. Was also expecting instant tren cough but nothing. Got some Tiger Balm on the site now.
> 
> site is alittle tender with a small pea sized lump. Probably down to the force used on injecting. Think it was the barrel i used (Terumo), often stick. Will bring out a proper BD one next time, which could be today, just to try that, as that brand seem better, really smooth action without the rubber on the plunger sticking to the inside of the syringe.
> 
> i jabbed 45min pre-training. Did i notice anything from the base, unsure. Got a buzz, but probably due to excitement of using something new


That looks like some nasty ****.

Good knoing you lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> You should start to feel more aggressive on this. By day 4-5 you should feel like your a right hard nut in the gym. You are gonna love it buddy.


you used the AP tren before? Did you have any problems injecting it with a blue? Just trying to find out whether it was the syringe that stuck cus its crap, or the pin got clogged, before next jab?


----------



## musclemate

Clubber Lang said:


> you used the AP tren before? Did you have any problems injecting it with a blue? Just trying to find out whether it was the syringe that stuck cus its crap, or the pin got clogged, before next jab?


My mate has used it. He didn't say he had any problems jabbing. Sorry bud.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Bosh, in the pec! Hairy pec! lol



used a BD syringe, smoother action than the Terumo syringes, these dont stick. 1in Blue, straight in, but........near instant tren cough!

Was a weird cough tho, could feel it straight away, taste it, coughed a few times, but soon as you stop injecting the cough stops. Pulled the pin out expecting to be on the floor crunched up coughing my guts out, but it passed in seconds. Think its a case of jabbing fairly quick so its over with. Well, see what happens tomorrow when i do other pec


----------



## musclemate

Bl.oody hell mate you're a hairy f.ucker. Get the immac out lol :whistling:

Well it looks like you didn't have a problem with that jab :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

Looks and sounds horrible stuff to jab lol nasty colour!


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> Bl.oody hell mate you're a hairy f.ucker. Get the immac out lol :whistling:
> 
> Well it looks like you didn't have a problem with that jab :thumbup1:


lol, i know. Im lazy and its got to the point were it'll take ages to trim now. Should have kept on it but.... lol.

its too hot aswell, hair sticks and hard to cut.


----------



## FelonE1

Clubber Lang said:


> Bosh, in the pec! Hairy pec! lol
> 
> 
> 
> used a BD syringe, smoother action than the Terumo syringes, these dont stick. 1in Blue, straight in, but........near instant tren cough!
> 
> Was a weird cough tho, could feel it straight away, taste it, coughed a few times, but soon as you stop injecting the cough stops. Pulled the pin out expecting to be on the floor crunched up coughing my guts out, but it passed in seconds. Think its a case of jabbing fairly quick so its over with. Well, see what happens tomorrow when i do other pec


Crazy mofo,dunno if I could jab my pec lol


----------



## musclemate

@FelonE pecs are easy mate. I jabbed mine last night with rip blend... Stung a little! Normally don't feel a thing.


----------



## FelonE1

musclemate said:


> @FelonE pecs are easy mate. I jabbed mine last night with rip blend... Stung a little! Normally don't feel a thing.


I've only done a few jabs though and all but one was in my quads(one in delt)


----------



## Guest

Androxine is far and away the best thing I've used in my aas time!

The fat drops off, aggression comes and strength also, took me a while to find my sweet spot which was 45mins pre workout.

Worst pip ever though for 1ml.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Spawn of Haney said:


> Androxine is far and away the best thing I've used in my aas time!
> 
> The fat drops off, aggression comes and strength also, took me a while to find my sweet spot which was 45mins pre workout.
> 
> Worst pip ever though for 1ml.


you used water or oil base tren base? Ive got near enough zero PIP from the 2x jabs ive had so far.


----------



## skipper1987

FelonE said:


> Crazy mofo,dunno if I could jab my pec lol


It's probably the easiest jab u wil ever do. Quads are horrible to many veins and nerves


----------



## FelonE1

skipper1987 said:


> It's probably the easiest jab u wil ever do. Quads are horrible to many veins and nerves


I just feel like I'd do myself an injury in my pec,maybe I'm just being paranoid


----------



## musclemate

FelonE said:


> I just feel like I'd do myself an injury in my pec,maybe I'm just being paranoid


You are not going to stab yourself in the heart buddy. Give it a try and do 1ml

It's the same as saying having sex with a preggers lady you will harm the baby. You'd need one massive donkey knob to do that. :lol: and never gonna happen.


----------



## Clubber Lang

FelonE said:


> I just feel like I'd do myself an injury in my pec,maybe I'm just being paranoid


must admit my hands were wet with sweat the first time. Always think of that Pulp Fiction scene lol. Its a very easy jab tho, no stretching round, just two hands free to hold the syringe.


----------



## Clubber Lang

back on track today, reg meal times and training times and didnt miss any jabs due to feeling like crap from drinking sunday lol

blast 3ml juice in my quad and 1ml tren-base in my other pec. Pushed the plunger extra slow this time as got instant tren cough yesterday. No issues tho pec did bleed alittle once i pulled out. Other pec is tender but TBH i havent used them in months so kinda fresh. Gonna lie down with a hot water bottle on them for abit.

def feel something from the tren-base. Not sure if its in my head and buzzing cus im trying/using something new, or it kicks in that quick, but was itching to get to the gym! Felt like Dr Zoidberg during mating season lol.

tried some new supplements recently too. DYs new intra product Dynamino and CNPs protein smoothie. Both are tasty, the smoothie especially, probably the best tasting protein shake ive had TBH. Ice cold its something especial! Was £3 for a 330ml bottle at my gym, so only used for a treat 





*Back, rear delt & biceps;*

*
*

*
hammer strength pulldown;*

12x 20kg ES

8x 60kg ES

6x 70kg ES

2.5x 80kg ES (got two good reps and half that would quite get there lol) PB on 80kg i think!

*cable row;*

8x 200lb

8x 250lb

5x 250lb

*bent over BB row;*

12x 55kg

10x 95kg

8x 95kg

*rear delt machine;*

2x failure full stack (weight not marked)

*
incline DB curls;*

10x 40lb

2x failure sets @ 50lb (didnt round, eyes shut and curled)

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

decided to do legs today, usually do shoulders tuesday and legs thursday, but thought id go crazy and mix it up!

plus doing shoulders and then chest and arms the following day my upper body should look huge for work lol.

jabbed some more Tren-base again, left glute this time. Used a blue pin but the oil can clog the needle. Injected the 1ml with two pushes as it stuck. Was expecting instant tren cough but never happened. Def getting some extra rage at the gym. Stamina seems much higher than before. Felt very focused, especially with The Prodigy blasting out my earphones 

knees are holding up well now too. Havent touched any GH for about 2 weeks now, Ansomones were really making my joints dry and sore so decided to have a break.

dropping the 2ml Mast-e from my cycle now, makes room for a site to use Tren-base. Increasing anavar from 100 to 150mg aswell. Keeping at 40mg dbol ED too.

Using 2000iu HCG EW now aswell. Havent used any HCG for months. Noticed my balls being huge one day, then tiny the next lol. Got a 3x 2k kit in, but going to move onto the Schering 5k amps soon, either use a full 5k per week or half EW.

*Legs;*

*
hammer press;*

12x 200kg

10x 280kg

8x 360kg

3x 400kg...didnt bother with any knee wraos. Thinking my sore knees could be down to compression of the joints?

*leg extension;*

15x half stack

15x full stack

15x full stack

*lying curls;*

12x 6 of 15 plates (weight unknown)

10x 8 of 15

8x 9 of 15...near cramped up

*seated calve raises;*

3x failure sets @ 70kg

*Done.*


----------



## Suprakill4

Clubber Lang said:


> back on track today, reg meal times and training times and didnt miss any jabs due to feeling like crap from drinking sunday lol
> 
> blast 3ml juice in my quad and 1ml tren-base in my other pec. Pushed the plunger extra slow this time as got instant tren cough yesterday. No issues tho pec did bleed alittle once i pulled out. Other pec is tender but TBH i havent used them in months so kinda fresh. Gonna lie down with a hot water bottle on them for abit.
> 
> def feel something from the tren-base. Not sure if its in my head and buzzing cus im trying/using something new, or it kicks in that quick, but was itching to get to the gym! Felt like Dr Zoidberg during mating season lol.
> 
> tried some new supplements recently too. DYs new intra product Dynamino and CNPs protein smoothie. Both are tasty, the smoothie especially, probably the best tasting protein shake ive had TBH. Ice cold its something especial! Was £3 for a 330ml bottle at my gym, so only used for a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Back, rear delt & biceps;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> hammer strength pulldown;*
> 
> 12x 20kg ES
> 
> 8x 60kg ES
> 
> 6x 70kg ES
> 
> 2.5x 80kg ES (got two good reps and half that would quite get there lol) PB on 80kg i think!
> 
> *cable row;*
> 
> 8x 200lb
> 
> 8x 250lb
> 
> 5x 250lb
> 
> *bent over BB row;*
> 
> 12x 55kg
> 
> 10x 95kg
> 
> 8x 95kg
> 
> *rear delt machine;*
> 
> 2x failure full stack (weight not marked)
> 
> *
> incline DB curls;*
> 
> 10x 40lb
> 
> 2x failure sets @ 50lb (didnt round, eyes shut and curled)
> 
> *Done.*


thos smoothies are in tesco mate! £2.49 i THINK.

Is the CR var still making you have stomach issues?


----------



## richardrahl

Clubber Lang said:


> tried some new supplements recently too. DYs new intra product Dynamino and CNPs protein smoothie. Both are tasty, the smoothie especially, probably the best tasting protein shake ive had TBH. Ice cold its something especial! Was £3 for a 330ml bottle at my gym, so only used for a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Done.*


Try it with vodka... :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

richardrahl said:


> Try it with vodka... :whistling:


fcuk sake gonna have to go home and try that tonight now!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> fcuk sake gonna have to go home and try that tonight now!


vodka smoothie, sweet jesus no! lol

be heart broken if it tastes ****e and ruined my £3 protein shake lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Did alittle on shoulders today, but didnt do any isolation work for triceps as i plan on giving flat bench BB a bash tomorrow, if my training partner turns up. I havent done BB bench in years, never felt comfortable with the movement, always kept with incline BB and seated hammer strength. Should be interesting to see what i can lift spotted tomorrow, might be more than i thought, or less, need to get form right and work on it.

pinned about shot of Tren-base today pre-work, blue needle in the glute. Injection started smooth then got stuck half way down. Put loads of press on the plunger, more than i was comfortable with, was waiting for the rest to go shooting in at light speed but never did. Ended up pulling the pin out and placed over the sink, pushed and pushed the plunger then it burst out, so pin was clogged. Jabbed the remaining 0.25ml. Seems there is something in the oil like winny that clogs, so think its a case of using a Grey pin and really pushing hard on the plunger from the very start and dont stop till its gone! lol

oven in the gym, why i went at 4pm i dont know! ha

*BB shoulder press;*

15x 50kg

8x 90kg

4x 110kg

*DB side raises;*

15x 25lb

15x 30lb

15x 35lb

*DB front raises;*

15x 25lb

15x 30lb

15x 35lb

*Done.*

DBs felt light as feck, think the Tren-base if def kicking in and things are getting lighter every sesh now. Aggression is up, missus has noticed it at home, becoming a mardy fecker as she says. I think its her fault, winding me up lol.


----------



## richardrahl

Tren doesn't make you moody, bud. It just turns everybody else in the world into an annoying, irritating cnut! Haha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Tren-Base is def kicking in now. Lifting weights like theyre nothing, and stamina is through the roof. Feels like i could have carried on training all night yesterday. Did chest and biceps and kept just doing a set on curls, upping the weight, upped it again, then again, then again, just didnt tire out! Pretty sore today tho lol.

aggression is high too, but not in the sense im jumping on everyones case, well not more than usual lol. But have found myself having to take a few deep breaths. Unfortunately deep breaths didnt help the young lad who decided to start on me last night and came back and punched me in the back when i wasnt looking. Oh dear....... was stupid enough not to run away too. Ended up throwing him around like a rag doll. Epic fail for him! CCTV was well funny, was like the Hulk going on a rampage lol.

did some flat BB bench work, first time in about, infact i cant remember when i did them last, must be well over 5 years, probably more. Just a exercise i never felt comfortable with.

just did 3 sets with 1 plate, 2 then 3 each side. Went down funny on my 1st rep on 3 plates, lowered the bar to close to my upper chest/neck and instantly screwed things up. But will practice more.

*BB bench*

12x 55kg

8x 95kg

6x 135kg

*Incline BB, smith;*

8x 95kg

6x 125kg

*seated hammer;*

10x 50kg ES

8x 65kg ES

*incline DB curls;*

12x 40lb

12x 50lb

10x 60lb

8x 65lb

*DB preacher;*

last count @ 40lb

last count @ 50lb

something @ 55lb

*machine preacher;*

2x failure @ around 60kg

*Done.*


----------



## musclemate

Clubber Lang said:


> Tren-Base is def kicking in now. Lifting weights like theyre nothing, and stamina is through the roof. Feels like i could have carried on training all night yesterday. Did chest and biceps and kept just doing a set on curls, upping the weight, upped it again, thenm again, then again, just didnt tire out! Pretty sure today tho lol.
> 
> aggression is high too, but not in the sense im jumping on everyones case, well not more than usual lol. But have found myself having to take a few deep breaths. Unfortunately deep breaths didnt help the young lad who decided to start on me last night and came back and punched me in the back when i wasnt looking. Oh dear....... was stupid enough not to run away too. Ended up throwing him around like a rag doll. Epic fail for him! CCTV was well funny, was like the Hulk going on a rampage lol.
> 
> did some flat BB bench work, first time in about, infact i cant remember when i did them last, must be well over 5 years, probably more. Just a exercise i never felt comfortable will.
> 
> just did 3 sets with 1 plate, 2 then 3 each side. Went down funny on my 1st rep on 3 plates, lowered the bar to close to my upper chest/neck and instantly screwed things up. But will practice more.
> 
> *BB bench*
> 
> 12x 55kg
> 
> 8x 95kg
> 
> 6x 135kg
> 
> *Incline BB, smith;*
> 
> 8x 95kg
> 
> 6x 125kg
> 
> *seated hammer;*
> 
> 10x 50kg ES
> 
> 8x 65kg ES
> 
> *incline DB curls;*
> 
> 12x 40lb
> 
> 12x 50lb
> 
> 10x 60lb
> 
> 8x 65lb
> 
> *DB preacher;*
> 
> last count @ 40lb
> 
> last count @ 50lb
> 
> something @ 55lb
> 
> *machine preacher;*
> 
> 2x failure @ around 60kg
> 
> *Done.*


How's your libido bud... Feeling all rapey yet?


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> Tren-Base is def kicking in now. Lifting weights like theyre nothing, and stamina is through the roof. Feels like i could have carried on training all night yesterday. Did chest and biceps and kept just doing a set on curls, upping the weight, upped it again, thenm again, then again, just didnt tire out! Pretty sure today tho lol.
> 
> aggression is high too, but not in the sense im jumping on everyones case, well not more than usual lol. But have found myself having to take a few deep breaths. Unfortunately deep breaths didnt help the young lad who decided to start on me last night and came back and punched me in the back when i wasnt looking. Oh dear....... was stupid enough not to run away too. Ended up throwing him around like a rag doll. Epic fail for him! CCTV was well funny, was like the Hulk going on a rampage lol.
> 
> did some flat BB bench work, first time in about, infact i cant remember when i did them last, must be well over 5 years, probably more. Just a exercise i never felt comfortable will.
> 
> just did 3 sets with 1 plate, 2 then 3 each side. Went down funny on my 1st rep on 3 plates, lowered the bar to close to my upper chest/neck and instantly screwed things up. But will practice more.
> 
> *BB bench*
> 
> 12x 55kg
> 
> 8x 95kg
> 
> 6x 135kg
> 
> *Incline BB, smith;*
> 
> 8x 95kg
> 
> 6x 125kg
> 
> *seated hammer;*
> 
> 10x 50kg ES
> 
> 8x 65kg ES
> 
> *incline DB curls;*
> 
> 12x 40lb
> 
> 12x 50lb
> 
> 10x 60lb
> 
> 8x 65lb
> 
> *DB preacher;*
> 
> last count @ 40lb
> 
> last count @ 50lb
> 
> something @ 55lb
> 
> *machine preacher;*
> 
> 2x failure @ around 60kg
> 
> *Done.*


That's some impressive flat bench after so long off from it!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> How's your libido bud... Feeling all rapey yet?


yeah its shot up loads. Missus has a stick to swing to keep me away lol



skipper1987 said:


> That's some impressive flat bench after so long off from it!!!


3x 20's each side, was hoping for 3 & 1/2 each side TBH but need to get that form sorted. First rep on the last set kinda messed the remaining reps up and took focus away, but no worries, will crack on next week.


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah its shot up loads. Missus has a stick to swing to keep me away lol
> 
> 3x 20's each side, was hoping for 3 & 1/2 each side TBH but need to get that form sorted. First rep on the last set kinda missed the remaining reps up and took focus away, but no worries, will crack on next week.


3 a side is mega mate trust me. My best on decline is 140kg and I bench every week so 140kg flat is bang on. Personally I don't like flat bench hurts my left shoulder incline and decline are much better.


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> 3 a side is mega mate trust me. My best on decline is 140kg and I bench every week so 140kg flat is bang on. Personally I don't like flat bench hurts my left shoulder incline and decline are much better.


apparently decline is the best for chest development from what some say. We have a crap decline sit up bench you can move under a smith machine, but no real and proper decline bench. So dont use it. Chest size and shape seems fine without it.


----------



## Guest

Clubber Lang said:


> you used water or oil base tren base? Ive got near enough zero PIP from the 2x jabs ive had so far.


Just seen this reply clubber, I've used androxine in two cycles,

Pre workout eod in last cycle and every pin involved pip and bruising.

Worth it though.

3/4 orange needle I used.

Expected it to work instantly but it took around two weeks and boom I was alpha lol.

I'll not cut/recomp without it, funds permitting.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Spawn of Haney said:


> Just seen this reply clubber, I've used androxine in two cycles,
> 
> Pre workout eod in last cycle and every pin involved pip and bruising.
> 
> Worth it though.
> 
> 3/4 orange needle I used.
> 
> Expected it to work instantly but it took around two weeks and boom I was alpha lol.
> 
> I'll not cut/recomp without it, funds permitting.


used 6x amps so far, using 4x a week, 1 per training day. Libido has shot up like nothing before, and the last few days everythings got lighter  really enjoying the effects!

im getting some PIP and a lump from each jab, but nothing major, goes after a few days. Rotating around pecs, delts and glutes leaving quads for my 2x weekly test & deca shots.

tried using blues to jab with but they clog up far too quickly, with the plunger stopping and going no where. Had the same issue with APs water based winny. So i bought some Grey/Black pins to prevent the liquid clogging up. Liquid goes in a treat with those.

how long did you stay on tren-base for? How liver toxic is it? 4 week max cycle like with mtren?


----------



## Guest

I did 34 amps, no issues but I never got tests.

Felt a bit groggy afterwards till I started my cruise but nothing major.

I was using liv 52 as I've bottles of the stuff.

Has a very short half life so thought with it been eod my liver may like the off day to recover lol.

I might try with some Grey's next time as I've a box gathering dust that I ordered in error.

One thing I noticed, it put hairs on my chest, literally!


----------



## Suprakill4

Would this androxine go through a little slin pin? Eager to try it in cheat but there's not a chance in a million years no matter what anyone tells me, that ill use anything bigger in pecs.


----------



## musclemate

Suprakill4 said:


> Would this androxine go through a little slin pin? Eager to try it in cheat but there's not a chance in a million years no matter what anyone tells me, that ill use anything bigger in pecs.


I don't think you have a chance with a slin needle K. Greys (27g) or orange (25g) should be good to go. Whatever needle you use you will get some pip with this gear.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Suprakill4 said:


> Would this androxine go through a little slin pin? Eager to try it in cheat but there's not a chance in a million years no matter what anyone tells me, that ill use anything bigger in pecs.


no chance with a slin pin, sometimes a grey gets clogged. Ive got some 22g 1" Blacks coming, gonna try those. Tried a 27g Grey in my glute today but clogged near the start. Removed, drew plunger back, then stuck it in my pec and was fine.

ive got PIP from every jab so far, last a few days, but no swellings, just sore to touch and slight lump, nothing major.

TBH results far out way PIP. Christ, aggression, strength, stamina, sex drive, don't think its been this high before!


----------



## Clubber Lang

shoulders and tri's.

*seated BB press, smith;*

12x 55kg

8x 95kg

3x 115kg

*standing DB side raises;*

12x 30lb

12x 35lb

8x 40lb

*BB upright rows;*

15x 35kg

10x 45kg

8x 45kg

*close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

4x 150lb

*reverse grip pulldowns;*

failure @ 70lb (around 10x)

failure @ 70lb (again around 10x)

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

****e day yesterday, surprised i went training, missus forced me as she needed to go, but when i got there my mind wasnt in it at all.

i did a quad jab, 3ml, and when i was removing the pin and got alittle tren cough (not running tren), must be some oil or solvent that got in, perhaps nipped a vein when jabbing.

soon after i started to eat my dinner, and just before i finished i started to get stomach pains, cramps. Had this before years ago when i used crappy GB oils. Ended up laying the floor infront of a fan sweating and not knowing which position to turn to ease the pain. This lasted about 30mins before easing off. Shouldnt have eaten so close to having a jab or tren cough. Should have known better TBH, from past experience, but was trying to get everything done.

trained but after the above my mind wasnt in it, and the gym felt like it had no air what so ever. Did leg extensions, lying curls and a calve exercise but wasnt even worth noting down.

didnt bother with a Tren-base shot either, thought id save it for a proper sesh.


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> ****e day yesterday, surprised i went training, missus forced me as she needed to go, but when i got there my mind wasnt in it at all.
> 
> i did a quad jab, 3ml, and when i was removing the pin and got alittle tren cough (not running tren), must be some oil or solvent that got in, perhaps nipped a vein when jabbing.
> 
> soon after i started to eat my dinner, and just before i finished i started to get stomach pains, cramps. Had this before years ago when i used crappy GB oils. Ended up laying the floor infront of a fan sweating and not knowing which position to turn to ease the pain. This lasted about 30mins before easing off. Shouldnt have eaten so close to having a jab or tren cough. Should have known better TBH, from past experience, but was trying to get everything done.
> 
> trained but after the above my mind wasnt in it, and the gym felt like it had no air what so ever. Did leg extensions, lying curls and a calve exercise but wasnt even worth noting down.
> 
> didnt bother with a Tren-base shot either, thought id save it for a proper sesh.


Not good mate am sure u will be bk on form soon.

I jabbed 2ml tnt450 did not get tren cought but my chest went very tight found it hard to breath for a min or 2. Very bizzare feeling.


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Not good mate am sure u will be bk on form soon.
> 
> I jabbed 2ml tnt450 did not get tren cought but my chest went very tight found it hard to breath for a min or 2. Very bizzare feeling.


my stomach just twisted into a not.

years ago when using Global Britannic oils i often got it. Always knew when it was gonna happen with GB when abit more than usual blood came out from withdrawing the pin, 5mins later, stomach cramps and sweats. Horrible feeling.

been years since its happened tho. Just one of those things, prob did nip a vein and oil on the needle got in my system quicker.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> my stomach just twisted into a not.
> 
> years ago when using Global Britannic oils i often got it. Always knew when it was gonna happen with GB when abit more than usual blood came out from withdrawing the pin, 5mins later, stomach cramps and sweats. Horrible feeling.
> 
> been years since its happened tho. Just one of those things, prob did nip a vein and oil on the needle got in my system quicker.


I've had the same feeling, a chesty cough then

Stomach in agony kinda like stomach cramps x100 glad I'm not

The only one, usually within five min of a jab


----------



## Clubber Lang

back and a little biceps today. Gym wasnt too hot, but still hot enough. Just took our time and went through a few exercises.

22g Black in pec today for Tren-Base, was easy, no stopping the oil 

*hammer strength pull down;*

12x 20kg ES

8x 40kg ES

7x 70kg ES

*lat pulldown, wide grip;*

10x 70kg

8x 90kg

8x 100kg (wrist strapped)

*BB shrugs;*

15x 55kg

12x 105kg

6x 105kg

*machine preacher curls;*

2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack (weight unknown)

*Done.*


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> back and a little biceps today. Gym wasnt too hot, but still hot enough. Just took our time and went through a few exercises.
> 
> 22g Black in pec today for Tren-Base, was easy, no stopping the oil
> 
> *hammer strength pull down;*
> 
> 12x 20kg ES
> 
> 8x 40kg ES
> 
> 7x 70kg ES
> 
> *lat pulldown, wide grip;*
> 
> 10x 70kg
> 
> 8x 90kg
> 
> 8x 100kg (wrist strapped)
> 
> *BB shrugs;*
> 
> 15x 55kg
> 
> 12x 105kg
> 
> 6x 105kg
> 
> *machine preacher curls;*
> 
> 2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack (weight unknown)
> 
> *Done.*


Beast on the hammer pulldowns we have one in our gym and 50kg es is heavy! ! Never mind 70KG! ! U just set me a new challenge.


----------



## sssafa6

Clubber Lang said:


> back and a little biceps today. Gym wasnt too hot, but still hot enough. Just took our time and went through a few exercises.
> 
> 22g Black in pec today for Tren-Base, was easy, no stopping the oil
> 
> *hammer strength pull down;*
> 
> 12x 20kg ES
> 
> 8x 40kg ES
> 
> 7x 70kg ES
> 
> *lat pulldown, wide grip;*
> 
> 10x 70kg
> 
> 8x 90kg
> 
> 8x 100kg (wrist strapped)
> 
> *BB shrugs;*
> 
> 15x 55kg
> 
> 12x 105kg
> 
> 6x 105kg
> 
> *machine preacher curls;*
> 
> 2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack (weight unknown)
> 
> *Done.*


hey bro could you contact me for important question?

i cant send you personal message


----------



## Clubber Lang

been dying of Man Flu since sunday. Nearly fell asleep at the wheel while driving the other day. Been stuck at home drinking hot fluids, eating junk food, and resting most of the time. Not been training, zero point, wont be able to lift much and wouldnt want to spread it TBH. Not had any jabs or orals so far either, pointless. Probably just cruise for a bit now, unless im 100% for monday. Just feel ****e. Tight chest, sore throat, gums ache, ears ache, spot outbreak, and a bit my tongue!

think missus has it now. Two people ill in the same house drives you crazy! Both in each others away.

supposed to be going to a wedding tonight, might just pop my head in and give them a card then drive back and get in my pit.

area manage is away on holiday too so i have work phone. All rotators have been sorted but you know it'll ring just as im about it get in bed with some hot coco!


----------



## Clubber Lang

grr, got tonsillitis! Spots all over the back of my throat. ****, actually thought my flu was lifting but last day or two its taken a dive!

went to the gym today, lunch time, straight from work. Wasnt my strongest, or full of beans, but went non the less. Didnt go at all last week, was dying!

body weights dropped down to 17st 12, from 18.5 grrr, but was expecting that TBH. Meals are less and not eating as much due to throat soreness and loss of appetite.

havent taken any steds since week after last, pointless as im not training and body is in bits. Thinking of cruising now, but missus doesnt like the sound of that lol. Wants me to get better and get above 18st again.

*Shoulders & Triceps;*

*
*

*
seated BB (smith)*

10x 50kg

8x 80kg

5x 100kg

*standing DB side raises;*

15x 25lb

12x 30lb

10x 35lb

*machine rear delt;*

12x 3/4 stack (weight not marked)

10x full stack

6x full stack

*close grip pushdowns;*

3x failure @ 100lb

*done.*

throat was that sore was struggling drinking my intra-workout.


----------



## musclemate

Why don't you take a full week off from training bud and recover properly. Your body will thank you for the deload.


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> Why don't you take a full week off from training bud and recover properly. Your body will thank you for the deload.


had all last week off. Body feels good enough to start again, just the sodding throat thats killing, and gums are aching.

just started on the Jim Bean with honey, heavy duty cough syrup. Making me sweat and my nose is running like feck, so must be working lol


----------



## sciatic

Relatively new to these parts. But thanks for sharing, loved the read and feedbacks. Well done too mate!


----------



## musclemate

Clubber Lang said:


> had all last week off. Body feels good enough to start again, just the sodding throat thats killing, and gums are aching.
> 
> just started on the Jim Bean with honey, heavy duty cough syrup. Making me sweat and my nose is running like feck, so must be working lol


Booze, the answer to all our little problems as long as we include some honey... :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> Booze, the answer to all our little problems as long as we include some honey... :lol:


jim beam.....epic fail lol

soon as a stopped drinking it last night it was like swallowing sand paper. Killing me this morning. Went to a pharmacy and asked for the strongest OTC meds available. No point seeing a doc, they wont give me anything.

struggling eating now, had to wash most mouthfuls down with water or dilute etc. Gonna have mush food today, like a curry lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

still battling man flu! Head is all blocked up now, so think its the back end of it. Tonsillitis has gone, just congestion in my nose/ears etc.

going to the pharmacy today to get something as my snoring is terrible due to nose being blocked.

sick of the flu now, had it near 3 weeks. Not even been in a gym for 3 weeks either. Been 3 weeks since ive taken anything too. Cleanest ive been for ages! lol.

got some away work coming up, then having a few days down Devon with the better half, so probably september by the time i start training properly again.

break will, i hope, do me some good.

clean diets gone to ****. Cant remember the last time i had a protein shake. Just been eating what i want at the moment.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> still battling man flu! Head is all blocked up now, so think its the back end of it. Tonsillitis has gone, just congestion in my nose/ears etc.
> 
> going to the pharmacy today to get something as my snoring is terrible due to nose being blocked.
> 
> sick of the flu now, had it near 3 weeks. Not even been in a gym for 3 weeks either. Been 3 weeks since ive taken anything too. Cleanest ive been for ages! lol.
> 
> got some away work coming up, then having a few days down Devon with the better half, so probably september by the time i start training properly again.
> 
> break will, i hope, do me some good.
> 
> clean diets gone to ****. Cant remember the last time i had a protein shake. Just been eating what i want at the moment.


Prob still look better than most lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Prob still look better than most lol


lol, dont feel it. Feel small and weak.

blast some naps when im better, get some weight back on lol.


----------



## stevieboy100

Clubber Lang said:


> Bosh, in the pec! Hairy pec! lol
> 
> 
> 
> used a BD syringe, smoother action than the Terumo syringes, these dont stick. 1in Blue, straight in, but........near instant tren cough!
> 
> Was a weird cough tho, could feel it straight away, taste it, coughed a few times, but soon as you stop injecting the cough stops. Pulled the pin out expecting to be on the floor crunched up coughing my guts out, but it passed in seconds. Think its a case of jabbing fairly quick so its over with. Well, see what happens tomorrow when i do other pec


hmmm that reminds me , i fancy seeing the new planet of the apes film :laugh:


----------



## Clubber Lang

been over 4 weeks now with this flu/cold. Finally gave in from the missus naggin and rang the doctors. Waiting on a call back. It was getting better, but woke up this morning with block ears, chesty cough, again, and seems sore throats coming back.

what ever ive got the fecker wont let go!


----------



## Clubber Lang

docs gave me some antibiotics yesterday evening, got a weeks course so hopefully be fighting fit again.

must be working already cus a massive slug sized piece of crap dropped down into my mouth which has been trapped for weeks. Spat it out the window while driving, if it hit someones windscreen it would have caused a crash lol

cant wait till illness has gone so i can hit the gym again, and carry on with journal.

thinking of what to run next


----------



## musclemate

How you doing bud... Getting back to normal training yet?


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> How you doing bud... Getting back to normal training yet?


nah, not yet. Got a few days of anti-Bs left then im away after bank holiday. Hoping to get a good run in september but could be working away down south first week and 2nd week of it. Works just flooded in, which is good, but unfortunately its all away work and dont have chance to train. ****e but suppose my bodies getting lots of rest, natty rest too lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

first gym sesh since 4th august today, finally fixed but unfortunately im only local till sunday then working away all week only to come back the following weekend before going away again, grr!

been around 4 weeks off everything too, untill today. Jabbed 2ml norma test-e and will do another 2ml before i leave on sunday. Not taking any orals till im home and have a good run at the gym.

libido dropped over the last week so jabbed some test. Havent, or didnt, run an PCT as i just didnt know how long i was going to be ill for.

icing on the cake was the vomitting bug i got last week. Got rid of my man flu with anti-B's, then hit with that bug!

got on the scales today as well, was dreading it TBH, diet has been ****e for 4 weeks, no protein shakes, not supplements at all, apart from my breakfast DY Formass shake. Weighed in at 16st 12lbs which i was over the moon about! Was expecting to see around 16st! That gave me a massive mental boost.

today i just did 2x exercises of light work with each body group. 10 & 8 reps. Strength and stamina didnt feel too bad, but wasnt going to hit it hard after such a long time off for me.

going tomorrow with a mate so hope to crack on again.

going to get some supplements in tomorrow for my away work, bars and whey etc. Also gonna try some of those super food supps like Warrior Reds. See if that helps boosts my immune system which seems to be low at the moment.


----------



## musclemate

Why not get yourself some resistance bands so when you're away with ino access to a gym you can still get some decent exercise sessions in?


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> Why not get yourself some resistance bands so when you're away with ino access to a gym you can still get some decent exercise sessions in?


im hands on at work, manual graft so no need for things like that. Im ripping out a shop and turning it back into an empty box for someone else to move in, so be lifting all day and on my feet, hardly stop TBH, drink and eat while working so its always a case of doing a 8hr shift, back to the digs, shower, pint, food, bed then repeat. Dont have time for finding local gyms and TBF its not worth it after all the grafting i do. Rest and recover.

just ordered some bars, muffins and Warrior Reds off BBW to take away with me + im staying in a rent cottage down where im working, was cheaper to rent that then stay in a usual Premier Inn. Also means i can buy and cook my own food at night rather than eating in a pub, which is usually ****e! Plastic chicken and tough tasteless over priced steaks!


----------



## Clubber Lang

did same again yesterday, just finished off 2x light exercises for the muscles i didnt do on the first time. Aching all over today, had to just have some painkillers lol. Hamstrings are sore. Didnt lift very much weight at all, glad i didnt cus i'll be moving like a Sloth if i did!

not training again today but going to do an hour with the missus on satuday morning, then watch a novice strongman comp in the gym car park. They do it every year just for people to have a crack. Always good to watch while eating a rat burger ha.


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> did same again yesterday, just finished off 2x light exercises for the muscles i didnt do on the first time. Aching all over today, had to just have some painkillers lol. Hamstrings are sore. Didnt lift very much weight at all, glad i didnt cus i'll be moving like a Sloth if i did!
> 
> not training again today but going to do an hour with the missus on satuday morning, then watch a novice strongman comp in the gym car park. They do it every year just for people to have a crack. Always good to watch while eating a rat burger ha.


Good to see you back at it!! What aas u running at moment?


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Good to see you back at it!! What aas u running at moment?


jabbed 2ml norma test as downstairs was getting lifeless this last week lol.

gonna do another 2ml tomorrow so be 1000mg EW and include some deca. Then by the time I finish this two weeks away work and local again, ill able to train again and hit some orals, naps + dbol. Maybe add some slin but unsure. Weight will rocket back on I hope.

started on some Warrior Reds, super foods. Hoping that'll boost my battered immune system. Tastes ok, best to neck it tho


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> jabbed 2ml norma test as downstairs was getting lifeless this last week lol.
> 
> gonna do another 2ml tomorrow so be 1000mg EW and include some deca. Then by the time I finish this two weeks away work and local again, ill able to train again and hit some orals, naps + dbol. Maybe add some slin but unsure. Weight will rocket back on I hope.
> 
> started on some Warrior Reds, super foods. Hoping that'll boost my battered immune system. Tastes ok, best to neck it tho


How do you find the Norma test mate in comparison to alpha etc


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> How do you find the Norma test mate in comparison to alpha etc


found both very good, just Norma is sooo thick, have to drop the amps in warm water for a bit, were ask the AP is very thin to begin with


----------



## Clubber Lang

first proper session at the gym today in God knows in how long, must be over 5 weeks since ive properly hit muscle groups. Did chest and biceps today, already know im gonna be needing a sports bra tomorrow for soreness lol.

haven't got any away work lined up at the moment so should be able to have a good run in the gym for a few weeks.

started a test, bold, naps and var cycle about two weeks ago while I was away with work, so got the ball rolling pretty well.

running 4ml test, 2ml bold, 100mg naps & 100mg var. Pumps mint when training, but have to be very careful not to strain something well training, forearms were tight today, to the point I refused the last set on preacher curls.

*chest & arms;*

*
*

*
flat BB bench;*

10x 20kg ES

8x 40kg ES

8x 60kg ES (spotted. Not an exercise I do, but will try and get into in more, never felt comfortable with it TBH)

*Incline BB smith;*

12x 20kg ES

8x 40kg ES

3x 50kg ES (hit a massive brickwall!)

*seated hammer strength press;*

10x 40kg ES

6x 60kg ES

*seated incline DB curls;*

12x 35lb

failure @ 45lb

failure @ 45lb

*machine preacher;*

10x half stack

*Done.*

got sore tits!


----------



## Clubber Lang

2nd day today, did shoulders and triceps. Booked in at 1:50pm, left and 2:25pm, done and dusted 

strength has dropped, wasnt hitting the usual weights but wasnt expecting to TBH. That will take a few weeks yet. Stamina wasnt too bad, did the whole sesh in 30mins give or take, just didnt really stop. Wanted to get in, done and dusted for a meal at home.

got work tonight but should be home for 9'ish. Shower and jab some steds pre-bed. Need to get some HCG in as my nuts have shrunk badly this last week or so. Noticed this morning when i was giving them a good scratch. Get some ordered.

*shoulders & tri's*

*
*

*
seated BB press, smith;*

12x 20kg ES plus bar

8x 30kg ES

6x 35kg ES, really had to push those out ha.

*DB side raises*, pinky point upwards top of movement;

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 30lb, stayed on 30lb as i knew 35 would be pushing it and form would drop.

*BB upright rows, smith;*

12x 10kg ES plus bar

10x 15kg ES

8x 15kg

*close grip plus downs;*

12x 80lb

10x 100lb

8x 120lb, felt comfy on those.

*reverse grip pulldowns;*

2x failure sets @ 70lb

*Done.*

food time!


----------



## Clubber Lang

first leg day, gonna be sore in the morning! Got the codeine ready. ha. Legs felt quite strong, but you know if you pushed it you'd cripple yourself lol.

want to start getting back into heavy squats again, so thrown some in light weight to get movement and form sorted.

*Leg Extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack

15x 1/2 stack

15x full stack

*leg press;*

10x 200kg

8x 280kg

8x 280kg (hamstrings on fire)

*squats;*

15x 65kg

12x 95kg

*hack squat;*

15x 20kg ES

15x 40kg ES

*calve raises using hack;*

2x failure @ 120kg

*
seated calve;*

2x failure @ 40kg

*done!*


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> first leg day, gonna be sore in the morning! Got the codeine ready. ha. Legs felt quite strong, but you know if you pushed it you'd cripple yourself lol.
> 
> want to start getting back into heavy squats again, so thrown some in light weight to get movement and form sorted.
> 
> *Leg Extensions;*
> 
> 20x 1/4 stack
> 
> 15x 1/2 stack
> 
> 15x full stack
> 
> *leg press;*
> 
> 10x 200kg
> 
> 8x 280kg
> 
> 8x 280kg (hamstrings on fire)
> 
> *squats;*
> 
> 15x 65kg
> 
> 12x 95kg
> 
> *hack squat;*
> 
> 15x 20kg ES
> 
> 15x 40kg ES
> 
> *calve raises using hack;*
> 
> 2x failure @ 120kg
> 
> *
> seated calve;*
> 
> 2x failure @ 40kg
> 
> *done!*


Good to see u back nice steady leg sesh!! What gear u running at min?


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Good to see u back nice steady leg sesh!! What gear u running at min?


glad to be back in the gym and not working away or ill lol

taking 4ml AP test-e, 2ml AP bold, 100mg wc naps, 100mg NP var  Have some slin but havent used it. Might try low dose after ive stopped the naps.


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> glad to be back in the gym and not working away or ill lol
> 
> taking 4ml AP test-e, 2ml AP bold, 100mg wc naps, 100mg NP var  Have some slin but havent used it. Might try low dose after ive stopped the naps.


Are the wc naps any good? Only asking as on my list I can get SB labs, British dispencary neuro pharma and a few others but wc are the cheapest so if there decent il give them a go. How u finding the neuro pharma anavar I am 15 days into these but can't get any more so think il go with neuro pharma var


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Are the wc naps any good? Only asking as on my list I can get SB labs, British dispencary neuro pharma and a few others but wc are the cheapest so if there decent il give them a go. How u finding the neuro pharma anavar I am 15 days into these but can't get any more so think il go with neuro pharma var
> View attachment 159049


yeah wc naps have always been good so stuck with those. Tried British dispensary but didnt much of them compared to a good UGL.

np var seem good, pump and volume seen spot on.

wanted to try Unigen var myself but very hard to get, got Alpha 10mg var instead which were good. Know a few ladies using those, missus included.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> glad to be back in the gym and not working away or ill lol
> 
> taking 4ml AP test-e, 2ml AP bold, 100mg wc naps, 100mg NP var  Have some slin but havent used it. Might try low dose after ive stopped the naps.


Eq is great for collegan better than deca should sort any underlying knee issues if you still have them


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Eq is great for collegan better than deca should sort any underlying knee issues if you still have them


knee, touch wood, seems fine again now. Probably the length of time i had off training has helped it greatly.

legs are in bits today lol, struggling to get up without moaning in pain lol.

*back sesh;*

*cable rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

6x 230lb

*lat pulldown;*

10x 60kg (right forearm started to get tight here)

8x 80kg

7x 80kg (didnt go up weight due to tight forearm. Dont want to strain anything so soon into training again lol)

*seated bent over DB raises;*

12x 20lb DB

10x 25lb DB

*
BB rows;*

15x 55kg

10x 75kg (stopped after these, forearm extremely tight now. Was planning on doing some bicep curls but decided against)

going back in morning to hit traps.


----------



## Clubber Lang

just found out someone i know had kidney failure yesterday, 41. Thats him ****ed. Heard he apparently hammered loads of dbol, 300mg ED. Started steds in his teen.

Not good!


----------



## liam0810

Clubber Lang said:


> just found out someone i know had kidney failure yesterday, 41. Thats him ****ed. Heard he apparently hammered loads of dbol, 300mg ED. Started steds in his teen.
> 
> Not good!


Fcuk me that's ridiculous! My kidnrys are one thing I worry about. Especially this week post show. With all the sh1t I've eaten the few days after the show, plus dehydration and the gear they've took a hammering. Trying to help them as much as possible now with vit c, vit b6 and 6 litres water a day


----------



## Clubber Lang

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk me that's ridiculous! My kidnrys are one thing I worry about. Especially this week post show. With all the sh1t I've eaten the few days after the show, plus dehydration and the gear they've took a hammering. Trying to help them as much as possible now with vit c, vit b6 and 6 litres water a day


apparently his kidneys are only working at 15%, should be at least 35%.

do you use just vits and water or add Liv52 or anything? Heard so called liver protection meds are useless, milk thistle has yet to be proven it actually does anything.


----------



## liam0810

Clubber Lang said:


> apparently his kidneys are only working at 15%, should be at least 35%.
> 
> do you use just vits and water or add Liv52 or anything? Heard so called liver protection meds are useless, milk thistle has yet to be proven it actually does anything.


The fella who runs the pub my dad goes in was feeling ill for ages. Anyway went docs and then hospital and turned out he only had one kidney that was functioning at like fcuk all (think that's the medical term haha). He went on the donor list and ended up about 4 weeks ago having his uncles kidney. Surgery went perfect and body accepted the kidney. 2 days later he got a blood clot on it and had to have it removed! Poor bloke is back on donors list.

I've got liv52 which I started this week anyway, got b6, evening primrose oil, vit c, lots of water and also got anabolic designs invincibull Multi vit that has a load of extra added bits. Tbh though there's not a great deal you can do as most of these detox things are b0llox. Best thing for detoxing is bodies own functions and water. Just thought these vits might help a little.

Regarding milk thistle I've heard it's pretty much pointless as well


----------



## Clubber Lang

liam0810 said:


> The fella who runs the pub my dad goes in was feeling ill for ages. Anyway went docs and then hospital and turned out he only had one kidney that was functioning at like fcuk all (think that's the medical term haha). He went on the donor list and ended up about 4 weeks ago having his uncles kidney. Surgery went perfect and body accepted the kidney. 2 days later he got a blood clot on it and had to have it removed! Poor bloke is back on donors list.
> 
> I've got liv52 which I started this week anyway, got b6, evening primrose oil, vit c, lots of water and also got anabolic designs invincibull Multi vit that has a load of extra added bits. Tbh though there's not a great deal you can do as most of these detox things are b0llox. Best thing for detoxing is bodies own functions and water. Just thought these vits might help a little.
> 
> Regarding milk thistle I've heard it's pretty much pointless as well


its high in sugar but do you ever drink and cranberry juice? Heard thats good for flushing out the kidneys etc?

saw one of the above guys best mates last night, so hes now waiting for a donor. Hes screwed TBH.


----------



## liam0810

Clubber Lang said:


> its high in sugar but do you ever drink and cranberry juice? Heard thats good for flushing out the kidneys etc?
> 
> saw one of the above guys best mates last night, so hes now waiting for a donor. Hes screwed TBH.


I've not mate but I might get some. You can get cranberry light which isn't as bad. Kidneys do feel better and my water retention has dropped. Well it did until I went out with the missus yesterday into manchester and ate a load at the food and drink festival! I've got cankles again now ha!

Hopefully he gets a donor pal. It's bad when you hear of stuff like this and the person who it's happened to will know it's their own fault. But saying that how many of us know smoking can cause cancer, sunbeds can cause cancer and taking AAS's can have health issues but yet we still do it


----------



## Clubber Lang

Went satuday, did abit of traps and chest while the missus was doing some cardio. Had Monday and yesterday off, at work all day yesterday anyways, was back till gone 8pm.

Legs are still sore aswell lol.

Did shoulders and tri's today. Jumped on the squat rack and did some standing military pressing with the olly bar. Started on 1x plate each side and feck me I felt those! Lol. Felt loads of different muscles I haven't felt for awhile ha. Finshed on 2x plates each side and was chuffed. Be sore in the morning im sure! Ha

*Shoulders & triceps;*

*
*

*
Standing military press;*

10x 55kg

8x 75kg

6x 85kg

4x 95kg

*Upright rows;*

15x 30kg

10x 40kg

8x 40kg

*DB side raises;*

15+ failure @ 35lb DB

*Close grip pushdowns;*

12x 100lb

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

*Done.*


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> Went satuday, did abit of traps and chest while the missus was doing some cardio. Had Monday and yesterday off, at work all day yesterday anyways, was back till gone 8pm.
> 
> Legs are still sore aswell lol.
> 
> Did shoulders and tri's today. Jumped on the squat rack and did some standing military pressing with the olly bar. Started on 1x plate each side and feck me I felt those! Lol. Felt loads of different muscles I haven't felt for awhile ha. Finshed on 2x plates each side and was chuffed. Be sore in the morning im sure! Ha
> 
> *Shoulders & triceps;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Standing military press;*
> 
> 10x 55kg
> 
> 8x 75kg
> 
> 6x 85kg
> 
> 4x 95kg
> 
> *Upright rows;*
> 
> 15x 30kg
> 
> 10x 40kg
> 
> 8x 40kg
> 
> *DB side raises;*
> 
> 15+ failure @ 35lb DB
> 
> *Close grip pushdowns;*
> 
> 12x 100lb
> 
> 10x 100lb
> 
> 8x 130lb
> 
> *Done.*


Cycle started to kick in yet bud??

You managing to work a little more local to home for the time being??


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Cycle started to kick in yet bud??
> 
> You managing to work a little more local to home for the time being??


yeah things are kicking in now, just need to keep diet up and get that spike in bodyweight 

working local again + got nothing planned for next week so have the whole week for training. Ive got saturday night off the doors so having afew drinks that night. Should be recovered for training tho. Switched things up and having sun & mondays off, then doing tues, weds, off thurs, friday & saturdays now. Im using up the gym saturdays anyways chatting + missus can train, so might aswell have a sesh and chat at the same time.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Leg day again, felt much better today than last weeks. Only just over DOMS! Couldn't bend my legs over the weekend and had to slowly lower myself to take a **** lol.

Delts don't feel too sore today either, rears are feeling tight and down the centre of my back but so far so good.

Was a right numpty on the leg press, stands there with his knee wraps on talking to folks for ages then does a few reps. Always tempted to just go over , sit down and smash out what he lifts without asking, then feck off lol.

*Standing calve raises;*

15x full stack + 40kg

12x full stack + 80kg

10x full stack + 120kg

*Leg extensions;*

20x ¼ stack

15x ½ stack

15x full stack

*Leg press;*

10x 240kg

8x 280kg

6x 320kg

*Squats;*

15x 65kg

12x 105kg

*Hack squats;*

15x 80kg

10x 120kg

*Calve raises using hack squat;*

2x failure sets @ 120kg

*done*


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> Was a right numpty on the leg press, stands there with his knee wraps on talking to folks for ages then does a few reps. Always tempted to just go over , sit down and smash out what he lifts without asking, then feck off lol.


:laugh:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:


perhaps give him a cold stare before walking off lol.

think.....yes, ive just grown a massive dislike to the guy! haha

rest day today, lats feel hammered, did them ages ago tho lol. No pain no gain I suppose.


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> perhaps give him a cold stare before walking off lol.
> 
> think.....yes, ive just grown a massive dislike to the guy! haha
> 
> rest day today, lats feel hammered, did them ages ago tho lol. No pain no gain I suppose.


  .....you still feel like sh!t or are you on the up now?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> .....you still feel like sh!t or are you on the up now?


yeah im on the up now, fully recovered. Just need to keep on track and don't have heavy weekends, like this Saturday as ive booked it off for a **** up with friends I haven't seen. Changed training round so I have sun and Mondays off, so at least if im hanging sunday ive kinda got 2 days before training again.

took this yesterday, untrained and unpumped, brought a smile to my face lol.



cant wait to train them tomorrow after back


----------



## grant hunter

Holy bicep


----------



## Panda909

Jeeeesus Christ mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> took this yesterday, untrained and unpumped, brought a smile to my face lol.
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to train them tomorrow after back


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang

back today, wanted to do some arm work afterwards but right forearm became too tight and didnt want to damage anything so soon from making a fresh start. Was able to do all but my last set of back, then just one exercise for biceps, then called it a day.

*Back;*

*
*

*
Cable rows;*

12x 150lb

10x 200lb

8x 230lb

*Lat pulldowns, medium grip;*

12x 60kg

10x 80kg

4x 100kg (gave up, forearm too tight by this point)

*bent over DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*seated DB curls;*

20x 40lb

15x 50lb

*Done*. Wanted to do so much more on biceps but not risking injury.


----------



## dubboy

nice one ! (biceps pic on previous page mate !)

looking forward to following the progress


----------



## dubboy

Clubber Lang said:


> found both very good, just Norma is sooo thick, have to drop the amps in warm water for a bit, were ask the AP is very thin to begin with


hey mate - what's 'naps', not familiar with it


----------



## Clubber Lang

dubboy said:


> hey mate - what's 'naps', not familiar with it


naps = anadrol


----------



## dubboy

cheers mate



Clubber Lang said:


> naps = anadrol


----------



## Clubber Lang

first sesh back today, had a **** up saturday night and sunday day, been hanging since ha.

didnt feel the strongest today, training partner was shattered and the music at the gym was ****e. TBH felt that if i was on my own today and had my own music blasting out i would have done alot more. Hey ho, cracked on best i could.

*shoulders & tri's...*

*standing military press with olly bar;*

12x 55kg

8x 75kg

6x 85kg

*BB rows;*

15x 30kg

12x 40kg

10x 40kg

*Bent over DB raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*Close grip close downs*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

6x 140lb

*Reverse grip pulldowns*

10x 50lb

8x 70lb

8x 70lb

*Done.*

libido has crashed recently, sure its down to the EQ im running. Had this issue before years ago, got to the point where i had to drop it from my cycle. Got some AP deca in so once my remaining EQ amps are finished im switching. Also gonna run some pharma HCG EW now. Nuts go through stages of massive to tiny to massive again lol.

near the end of my naps too. Unsure whether to do another 25 days of them or drop them for something else. Thinking tbol and anavar maybe, good for volume?


----------



## dubboy

know the feeling mate, libido crash sucks, but I'm sure you'll sort it



Clubber Lang said:


> first sesh back today, had a **** up saturday night and sunday day, been hanging since ha.
> 
> didnt feel the strongest today, training partner was shattered and the music at the gym was ****e. TBH felt that if i was on my own today and had my own music blasting out i would have done alot more. Hey ho, cracked on best i could.
> 
> *shoulders & tri's...*
> 
> *standing military press with olly bar;*
> 
> 12x 55kg
> 
> 8x 75kg
> 
> 6x 85kg
> 
> *BB rows;*
> 
> 15x 30kg
> 
> 12x 40kg
> 
> 10x 40kg
> 
> *Bent over DB raises;*
> 
> 12x 25lb
> 
> 10x 30lb
> 
> 8x 35lb
> 
> *Close grip close downs*
> 
> 10x 100lb
> 
> 8x 130lb
> 
> 6x 140lb
> 
> *Reverse grip pulldowns*
> 
> 10x 50lb
> 
> 8x 70lb
> 
> 8x 70lb
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> libido has crashed recently, sure its down to the EQ im running. Had this issue before years ago, got to the point where i had to drop it from my cycle. Got some AP deca in so once my remaining EQ amps are finished im switching. Also gonna run some pharma HCG EW now. Nuts go through stages of massive to tiny to massive again lol.
> 
> near the end of my naps too. Unsure whether to do another 25 days of them or drop them for something else. Thinking tbol and anavar maybe, good for volume?


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg sesh today followed by a visit to my sports physio, got nothing major wrong but the bloke lost is wife a few weeks ago and went for a catch up and see how hes doing.

started to get some acid reflux today, not sure whether its the orals im taking, had this issue before in the past.

*Leg extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x half stack

20x full stack

*Leg press;*

12x 240kg

10x 280kg

8x 320kg Didnt bother with any knee wraps, just started to wear knee sleeves from the start. My knees arent playing up, yet, and thinking perhaps the tight knee wraps werent helping, so going as far as i can without them.

*
Squat;*

15x 55kg

15x 95kg

*Calve raises using hack squat;*

15x 120kg

12x 160kg

10x 200kg

*Done*, ran out of time, had physio to see.

Hour with physio. Treated my forearm and gave whole body a rub down. Nearly fell on my way out when going down two steps, legs were like jelly and nearly went lol.

Decided next week to switch from Test-e to Sust, and Bold to Deca. Thinking the Sust will increase my mojo and strength a little more. Might still have a shot of Test-e to keep levels up. Also naps will run out soon, going to use 80/100mg Tbol with 100mg Var ED.


----------



## musclemate

Clubber Lang said:


> l started to get some acid reflux today, not sure whether its the orals im taking, had this issue before in the past.


Hey bud... Pick up some Omeprazole. It use tobe prescription only but now you can get them over the counter. They worked a treat when I was getting tren and dbol reflux.

Boots 28x 10mg tabs http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Acid-Reflux-10-mg-Gastro-Resistant-Tablets-28-Tablets_1444140/

or you can 20mg capsules from here: http://www.nationwidepharmacies.co.uk/online-doctor/heartburn/heartburn-treatments.html#A-LOSE-20-C


----------



## skipper1987

How are the naps for knocking appetite?


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> Hey bud... Pick up some Omeprazole. It use tobe prescription only but now you can get them over the counter. They worked a treat when I was getting tren and dbol reflux.
> 
> Boots 28x 10mg tabs http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Acid-Reflux-10-mg-Gastro-Resistant-Tablets-28-Tablets_1444140/
> 
> or you can 20mg capsules from here: http://www.nationwidepharmacies.co.uk/online-doctor/heartburn/heartburn-treatments.html#A-LOSE-20-C


thanks bud, will look into them. Havent had any problems today so might just have been having a redbull too close to taking orals or something similar 



skipper1987 said:


> How are the naps for knocking appetite?


seems ok, soon be switching over to tbol so see if it lifts up.

weigh day today but nervous due to lack of appetite lol. Better leave my wallet in my gym shorts before jumping on the scales lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

sore legs from yesterday today aswell as a sore forearm from the physio getting his thumbs into it. Noticed a rash on both quads were hes pulled out leg hair while doing a deep massage lol.

chest and biceps today but due to forearm i decided against any arm work, want the strain to recover fully.

*chest;*

*
incline press, smith;*

12x 30kg

8x 70kg

6x 110kg

3x 120kg

*seated hammer strength press;*

10x 60kg ES

6x 80kg ES

6x 60kg ES (dropped down to burn out)

*Done,* short and sweet. Thought about flys but that would work my forearm as passed on them.

weighed in at 17st 11lb


----------



## Clubber Lang

changed test today from test-e to sust as libido has dropped a little over the last few weeks, so moving to more fast acting esters. Got 3x amps of EQ left then moving over to deca as EQ seems to shut me down badly. Still got some HCG in the fridge i havent mixed yet and some MT2.

felt a little drained and tired today, can of Rossi Monster helped but didnt opt for standing BB press but seated smith so i could lock out when finished.

*shoulders;*

*
*

*
seated BB smith;*

10x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 90kg

*standing DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*machine rear delts;*

12x half stack

10x 3/4 stack

10x 3/4 stack

*BB rows, smith;*

12x 30kg

10x 40kg

*Done.*


----------



## dubboy

MT2 mate - is that melatonin or somethin else ?



Clubber Lang said:


> changed test today from test-e to sust as libido has dropped a little over the last few weeks, so moving to more fast acting esters. Got 3x amps of EQ left then moving over to deca as EQ seems to shut me down badly. Still got some HCG in the fridge i havent mixed yet and some MT2.
> 
> felt a little drained and tired today, can of Rossi Monster helped but didnt opt for standing BB press but seated smith so i could lock out when finished.
> 
> *shoulders;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> seated BB smith;*
> 
> 10x 50kg
> 
> 8x 70kg
> 
> 6x 90kg
> 
> *standing DB side raises;*
> 
> 12x 25lb
> 
> 10x 30lb
> 
> 8x 35lb
> 
> *machine rear delts;*
> 
> 12x half stack
> 
> 10x 3/4 stack
> 
> 10x 3/4 stack
> 
> *BB rows, smith;*
> 
> 12x 30kg
> 
> 10x 40kg
> 
> *Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

dubboy said:


> MT2 mate - is that melatonin or somethin else ?


The tanning stuff bud. Can give you a great boner sometimes lol. Mornings especially.


----------



## Clubber Lang

had last nap today, start tbol with my anavar tomorrow. Never used tbol before so should be interesting to see what pump and volume is like.

did a shot of sust with bold yesterday, fairly PIP free. Gonna do 2ml sust tomorrow then another sust + dec on friday.

lower backs being aching all day today, started a few days after training legs last week, think its my core muscles as training partner is in bits too. Just getting back into squats so think the ache is down to those. Had to drop 60mg codeine about 30mins ago, free spaced out and stupid, keep laughing at random **** lol

did legs again today but due to lower back i didnt do any squats. Did an extra set on leg press.

*Legs;*

*
*

*
extensions;*

30x 1/4 stack

15x 1/2 stack

15x full stack

*leg press;*

12x 240kg

10x 280kg

8x 320kg

6x 360kg

*hacks;*

12x 80kg

8x 120kg

*calve raises using hack;*

15x 120kg

12x 160kg

*seated calves;*

2x failure sets @ 50kg

*Done.*

still not using any knee wraps, just sleeves. Think wraps didnt help my tendon injury in the past, possibly made things worse perhaps, so wont be using them.


----------



## dubboy

like it when the side effect is a good one ! lol



dubboy said:


> MT2 mate - is that melatonin or somethin else ?


----------



## Clubber Lang

dubboy said:


> like it when the side effect is a good one ! lol


if i didnt have a site meeting tomorrow morning id have some tonight, 1mg lol.


----------



## dubboy

dubboy said:


> like it when the side effect is a good one ! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

didnt train back yesterday, was away looking at a job, but still suffering a little with forearm so kinda avoiding heavy pulling movements.

worked the doors last night, fairs in town, got there walking through from parking up and place was full of grey jogging bottom chavs chewing theyre faces off. Gonna be worse tonight.

finished late so and had work today so feel shattered. Was too tired to even eat all my lunch this afternoon and was pants at the gym, zero energy and drive. Could have fallen asleep on the incline bench lol. Did 2x excerises with 3x set for each. Lifts werent as normal so no point even typing it ha

missed jab today, just wasnt up for it, so doing it tomorrow. Gonna have a massive lie in and jab after a shower.

away with work next week too. Sunday to Thursday. Some long shifts as i cant move anything off the site till after 6pm and not after 8am, grr. Might be a case of going early moving stuff then getting head down at digs before going back on site and working evenings. ****.


----------



## Clubber Lang

just got some of these. Never used before but hear good things. Will be using between sust jabs. Probably stick an amp in each pec or something.


----------



## Clubber Lang

busy night on the doors last night, fairs in town, so every chav and his dog is out chewing theyre faces off. Night went well tho, considering it was rammed and fridays are always for youngsters, more mixed ages on saturdays. Had no major incidents which i was surprised off, remember the same day last year was really tense, felt like a time bomb. Had to break up two fights outside on the street so wasnt anything to do with our place, always good news. One was with a group of males. Noticed a young lad walking up the street puffing his chest out so far i didnt think it was possible to do so lol, arms sticking out like he was carrying carpets. Next thing him and his mate started on another male so quickly ran over with a mate. Picked up some good speed, i can run like the wind believe it or not, but struggle slowing down, usually i aim for someone and use them as a break but this time i thought sod it, just ran and booted him in the chest flat footed to get him off the guy while my mate sent the puffed up guy flying into a burger stand. Both quickly walked away, tail between theyre legs. Apparently the guy they attacked didnt know them, so both males were just out to pick a fight, to which both went away holding the ribs and head lol. Also had to run down to another pub that was screaming for support over the radio. Both incidents not 1 police office was on hand to support. Apparently police cut backs, and they didnt have enough funding for the Fair, so instead they used private security companies with cameras on theyre shoulders to patrol, but theyre were **** and straight off a boat by the looks of them.

see what tonight brings, last night and gonna be even more folks out.


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> . Picked up some good speed, i can run like the wind believe it or not, but struggle slowing down, .


:laugh:


----------



## Clubber Lang

got back from Norwich yesteday, doing 14hr shifts, shattered! Hardly ate when working away, just small breaky and meal deal at lunch, then probably nothing till about 8pm when back in the digs. Got on scales today, dropped down loads of weight. Gone from around 17.10 to 17.4!! Just havent had time to eat, been flat out with work. Trying to get back on track with everything now, missed a few jabs too. Christmas rush for jobs can be a bitch, especially as the jobs always seem to be absolutely miles away!

dropping var and tbol too. Lower back pumps are killing me. Giving orals a break for a short time i think, forearm sprain needs to be fixed too, hard to do with huge pumps from orals.

went gym today, wanted to do some legs. Didnt hit them hard, was on an empty stomach as if i cooked food and sat down i wouldnt get back up ha.

*Leg extensions*

15x 1/4 stack

15x half stack

20x full stack

*Leg press;*

12x 240kg

10x 280kg

10x 280kg

*Hacks*

12x 80kg

10x 120kg

10x 120kg

*
Calve raises with Hack;*

3x failure sets @ 120kg

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

trained yesterday after a crappy start to the week, went to south london and back on tuesday, should have been a 7 hr round trip, but due to traffic and road works it took me 11hrs! Then when i went to the gym yesterday some idiot, just as i was loading for first machine decent to show and talk to me about fecking expensive donuts?! Cheers pal, became instantly starving and fecked my whole sesh up before i started! Did a bit before i got hunger shakes and had to stop.

struggling to keep diet up at the moment, weight has dropped down to 17.4, need to up food intake but loads of work on, mad rush for xmas, then dyes off.

went today, did legs, steady sesh. Also jabbed some Cypionax for the first time, went in a treat, dead easy. Stopped orals last week but managed to get some DS dbol in, all dried up, tempted to run just 50mg ED to help lift weight. Wont be doing this till my forearm has recovered, slight strain and sore when pumped. Came off orals to stop pump and repair.

just catching up on some paperwork so havent time to write both days routine and lifts down. Busy busy busy.


----------



## Abc987

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah im on the up now, fully recovered. Just need to keep on track and don't have heavy weekends, like this Saturday as ive booked it off for a **** up with friends I haven't seen. Changed training round so I have sun and Mondays off, so at least if im hanging sunday ive kinda got 2 days before training again.
> 
> took this yesterday, untrained and unpumped, brought a smile to my face lol.
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to train them tomorrow after back


Fvck me lol. I just scrolled back looking for some recent photos. That's ridiculous. Have you got any others?


----------



## dubboy

cyp sounds like a nice one to try , 3 times per week ?



Clubber Lang said:


> trained yesterday after a crappy start to the week, went to south london and back on tuesday, should have been a 7 hr round trip, but due to traffic and road works it took me 11hrs! Then when i went to the gym yesterday some idiot, just as i was loading for first machine decent to show and talk to me about fecking expensive donuts?! Cheers pal, became instantly starving and fecked my whole sesh up before i started! Did a bit before i got hunger shakes and had to stop.
> 
> struggling to keep diet up at the moment, weight has dropped down to 17.4, need to up food intake but loads of work on, mad rush for xmas, then dyes off.
> 
> went today, did legs, steady sesh. Also jabbed some Cypionax for the first time, went in a treat, dead easy. Stopped orals last week but managed to get some DS dbol in, all dried up, tempted to run just 50mg ED to help lift weight. Wont be doing this till my forearm has recovered, slight strain and sore when pumped. Came off orals to stop pump and repair.
> 
> just catching up on some paperwork so havent time to write both days routine and lifts down. Busy busy busy.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Abc987 said:


> Fvck me lol. I just scrolled back looking for some recent photos. That's ridiculous. Have you got any others?


lol, havent taken any others recently, trainings been hit and miss with heavy work load. Hopefully work will so down soon as xmas is coming then can focus on training again. Just been pulling long hours away from home so things havent been 100%


----------



## Clubber Lang

dubboy said:


> cyp sounds like a nice one to try , 3 times per week ?


aiming for tuesday and thursdays, with sust & dec monday, wednesday and fridays. Thats the plan, but have missed jabs due to coming home lot and too shattered to jab.


----------



## Clubber Lang

hangin today, shattered from the weekend. Had a wetting the babies head on saturday night, which rolled onto lunch time sunday. Feel crap today, just eating junk food to get some life back into me. That was the last party this year now, need to stop it all and knuckle down and train properly again. Last few months ive been really busy with work during the day, then doors friday n saturday night, so not having the time to get going at the gym + partying saturday after work as sunday is the only full day i get off. All this is taking its toll, weights not moving anywhere. Taking days to properly recover from the weekend and messing everything up. So, thats it till Xmas day, no drink and drugs after week saturday, going straight home and going to bed, loads of food sundays now! Thats the plan, told the missus, she agrees ha. To celebrate im going to Nando's! lol


----------



## Lukehh

sounds good mate its what my mates who dont train dont understand when i say i will come out but no drink/drugs due to the effect it has on my body/appetite/training for the next few days just throws everything off never mind the amount of cash you waste.


----------



## Dai Jones

Nando's :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> sounds good mate its what my mates who dont train dont understand when i say i will come out but no drink/drugs due to the effect it has on my body/appetite/training for the next few days just throws everything off never mind the amount of cash you waste.


yeah it ruins you for days, everything goes off track. Luckily its not every weekend, but sometimes it can turn into it. Once ive recovered from this one i'll sort myself out. Got no more plans for meeting up with people for events now and most will be saving for Christmas, only 1 or 2 pay pockets for most so people will be watching what they do and spend. Detox these next few days and try and get some decent gym sessions back in, and diet!


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick sesh on calves and abs today, first time ive directly trained abs in months, they usually get hit using other muscle groups. Did super sets, calves, abs, repeat.

*calve raises on hack machine, super set with incline ab crunches to failure;*

20x 80kg

abs

15x 120kg

abs

15x 160kg

abs

*Cable ab crunches, till faliure, with standing calve raises;*

abs 50lb

15x 80kg + full weighted stack

abs 70lb

12x 80kg + stack

abs 70lb

failure @ 80kg + stack.

*Seated calve raises;*

2x failure sets @ 40kg

*Done.*

my trusty Sony MP3 which ive had for probably a decade has finally died on me. The button i need to press to unlock the phone doesnt work, so cant change track or turn off. Have to let it run out of battery power to switch it off. Need a new one now, a easy to use MP3, simple d/loaded and copy over job. Need to look around.


----------



## Clubber Lang

abs are in bits today, and was pain when i did some close grip pushdowns, you realise how much you abs get used as a secondary muscle when doing such exercises. Even my warm up weight i was struggle to concentrate cus of ab pain ha.

got home from work earlier then expected, so had a BBW flapjack and a pot noodle, like you do, then went straight to the gym. Didnt want to hang around waiting for food to cook, then eat, then wait till it goes down before heading to the gym, so just grabbed a quick snack and went. Steak annd wedges on my return 

Blitzed the gym, 20mins is all it took, did mixture of shoulders and back with a set on triceps. Worked well as i didnt want to do a full back sesh due to pulling movements and my forearm still not 100%.

got an amp of sust n deca in some warm water while writing this so be thinner and easier to jab afterwards 

*shoulder BB press (smith)*

15x 20kg

8x 60kg

5x 90kg

*lat pulldown med grip to face;*

10x 65kg

10x 80kg

6x 90kg

*DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*close grip rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 220lb

6x 220lb (cud have gone more but forearm getting pumped)

*close grip pushdowns;*

failure @ 100lb (abs pain! lol)

4x 140lb, ouch! Had to stop, stomach was in bits lol

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

feeling really good these last few days, gym sessions have been short and sweet and diets getting back on track. Still got plenty of work on the go but its not back breaking and easy money, lifting my spirits loads, rather than slogging 12hr shifts with a 10min break here and there. Getting a good 10/11hrs kip most nights too and walking the dogs in the frost in the mornings is quite refreshing. Dogs love it, running through high frosty grass. Morning wood is huge too lol. The Cypionax has def lifted my test levels more so, gonna jab some tonight after work.

wont have time to train today as im back at work around 5pm, theres a company AGM which we set up every year and cant start till after 6pm. Only take a few hours so should be home for 8pm. Will train tomorrow, legs, then take the missus at the weekend and do chest and maybe biceps if my forearm can handle it. Its slowly recovering but i lift items all day so struggle to even rest it properly, hence when ive carried the injury so long. Tempted to by a Sci G-Tropin kit to help with recovery, but my source has found some AP boxes of Tren-base so spending the paper on those and stocking up


----------



## Dai Jones

wow 10-11 hrs sleep I haven't had that much sleep in one go for years


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> wow 10-11 hrs sleep I haven't had that much sleep in one go for years


lol. Lights off around 9-930 as theres usually feck all on TV. Missus will stay up reading in bed or watching a Food Cooking channel, but soon as my head its pillow im done lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

nice sesh today, headphones in, prodigy blast out, high spirits, especially for a monday as usually im still hanging out my **** from the weekend! Weights up 4lb to 17.8 and its mostly down to not partying at the weekends and having food and reg times.

sust is kicking in nicely now, feel im getting that mental and physical lift from it, buzzing off it even, rather than a slow releases test-e. Def sticking with sust for future blast cycles now, get soooo much more from it. Still using Cypionax in between sust jabs, just 2x shots a week.

did shoulders and tri's today. Wanted to start with standing military press with the olly but was someone squating on the rack just as i got there, so just had to use the olly smith instead.

*seated press, olly smith;*

12x 40kg

8x 70kg

3x 90kg

*DB side raises;*

12x 30lb DB

8x 35lb

8x 35lb (should have gone 40's but didnt want to drop form. Will blast them next time)

*upright BB rows, smith;*

12x 30kg

failure @ 30kg

failure @ 30kg just did as many as poss, didnt bother counting at all.

*close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 140lb

4x 150lb

*reverse grip pulldowns;*

failure @ 50lb didnt count at all

failure @ 60lb.

*cable ab crunches;*

2x failure sets

*done!*


----------



## Clubber Lang

finished work early, before noon, so decided to go straight to the gym rather than go home, eat, wait, then train. Got to the gym and a member of staff was eating chicken and noodles, smelt gorgeous, which meant i got instantly hungry, hungry to the point were i got shakes and light headed. Had to buy and munch on a protein flapjack and drink a Red Kick just to get some fast sugar in me. About 5mins later i was fine.

did legs today, but as i trained them on sunday, yes thats right sunday, i didnt get on it after work saturday night haha, i decided not to hit the leg press as my legs were still sore TBH.

*leg extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack, weight not marked

15x 3/4 stack

12x full stack

10x full stack

8x full stack

*leg curls;*

15x 1/4 stack, weight not marked

12x just over 1/4 stack

10x above.

*standing calve raises;*

15x full stack, weight not marked

12x fulled stack + 80kg

12x above

6x above

*Hack squats;*

12x 80kg

10x 120kg

8x 120kg

*incline ab crunches;*

2x failure sets. Didnt do many, got cramp in an ab second set lol

*Done.*


----------



## dubboy

sounds like you're in a good zone right now mate, like the sound of sust with twice a week jab of cyp


----------



## Clubber Lang

cheat meal last night so went and got a take out from Pizza Hut, destroyed it! lol. God knows what my cal and fat intake was like, but it was great! lol



Back today. Forearm is still playing up, just one of those body parts that gets used all the time during the day so recover is sooo slow! Strapped an ice pack to it as we speak, then will get thumb hard in after about 20mins.

*Hammer pulldowns;*

12x 40kg each side

8x 60kg ES

8x 60kg ES

*medium grip lat pulldowns, to face;*

12x 65kg

10x 85kg

6x 95kg

*close grip rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 200lb

6x 200lb forearm tight now.

*BB shrugs;*

15x 50kg

12x 90kg

10x 90kg

*rear delt machine;*

3x failure sets @ full stack

*machine preacher;*

3x failure sets at 70lb

*Done!*


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chest yesterday, friday, still no direct bicep work do to forearm issue.

*Incline BB smith;*

12x 40kg

8x 80kg

6x 120kg

*Seated hammer;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg each side

6x 70kg each side

*seated/machine dips;*

10x full stack

10x full stack + 40kg

failure @ above

*Done.*

got these today as to try, have to wait till im running para again, but the sust and gh i can jump straight onto;





gonna start on 5iu Monday to Friday with the GH.


----------



## luther1

What brand and dose of gh are you running clubber?


----------



## luther1

Picture just loaded ffs


----------



## Clubber Lang

luther1 said:


> Picture just loaded ffs


Diamondtropin. Got it for free to try, guinea pig. See what happens later after i pin some


----------



## dubboy

Free GH - incredible !

will be interested to hear your verdict on the diamond brand

why Mon-Fri and not 7 days ?


----------



## Dai Jones

wish people would throw free stuff at me


----------



## Clubber Lang

dubboy said:


> Free GH - incredible !
> 
> will be interested to hear your verdict on the diamond brand
> 
> why Mon-Fri and not 7 days ?


i hear ED gh jabs will suppress your natural gh production too much? Dont quote me on that, but sure i read it somewhere.

done 2x 5iu jabs so far, saturday and monday. Must admit im starting to get some spring back in my hands and my finger joints feel a little tighter. Will do a full 10iu in one jab today and see how that does. Not getting any red lumps or rashes around jab sites, no soreness either. Its not on par with any pharma, no chance there, but i have a sneaky feeling its gonna give me more CTS sides than the last batch of Hyges i used, theyre just garbage now!

starting the Baltic sust tomorrow too. Was planning on using it from yesterday, but been well busy with work and rushing round, getting home and putting my feet up and relaxingf straight away, not in the mood to pin up. Fresh start tomorrow, less work load. Will jab 2ml sust, see what happens. Do 1ml sus and 1ml dec friday, quick jab on satuday, then back to EOD from monday.



Dai Jones said:


> wish people would throw free stuff at me


lol, doesnt happen very often!


----------



## dubboy

CTS sides - what's that mean mate ?


----------



## bail

dubboy said:


> CTS sides - what's that mean mate ?


Carpal tunnel syndrome excessive pressure put onto you carpel tunnel resulting in hands being swollen and pins and needles, you know its good Gh when you wake up in pain from cts


----------



## dubboy

Gotcha !, have heard of it alright, good to know the GH is working but can be a right pain in the ass too !!


----------



## Clubber Lang

did 10iu Diamond last night, thought id go the whole hog and try it. Woke with usual sore dry finger joints, felt like there was a lot of fluid in both wrists till i got moving with work. Another thing i noticed, which ive gotta be careful with, is my tendon in my right knee is starting to ache again and i know its down the GH drying it, so i know theres some GH in the kit. Strength wise, its no where near true pharma grade, but its a lot better than Hygetropins. Was doing full 8iu vials of Hyges and not feeling anything from them last batch. Theyve gone completely down hill now.

tried the Baltic sust for the first time yesterday too, delt jab, and.... i hit scare tissue, ouch. Took ages to jab and now the sites a little hard and tender, no redness or anything, just the issue scar tissue jab feeling. Putting Tiger Balm on it and aiming the shower on my shoulder before getting some good thumb pressure in there.

didnt think i'd get a sesh in today as we're busy with work and weird times. Starting early morning, then home for abit, before having to go back and sort something else. Didnt manage monday or tuesday but shot up today for a quick blast on shoulders, tri's and some ab work. Sit ups are sooo much harder when you weigh more lol.

also, had a look at some old pictures i took, found some from 2011 before i went on holiday. If i can remember i was jabbing 9ml of either PC or ROHM Rip Blend EW, with probably T3s and oral winny. Pic i believe was final one before going on holiday the next day or two. All done with zero cardio lol. So tempted to try and see if i can get back into that shape lol. Wrong time of year tho, need my winter coat of muscle and BF lol 



*todays sesh;*

*
*

*
seated BB press;*

12x 45kg

8x 65kg

5x 85kg

*standing DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

8x 30lb

8x 35lb

*rear delt machine;*

12x half stack, weight unknown

8x 3/4 stack

7x full stack

*incline sit ups;*

3x failure sets, probably round 15 reps each.

*leg raises;*

2x failure sets, around 10 reps. Killed me lol

*close grip pushdowns;*

12x 100lb

8x 130lb

*Done.* Had to shoot as traffic after 445 is madness, be suck for 20mins. 440pm and i'll be home in 5mins, its bizarre!

upper body felt and looked very full, could have been down to a tight USN t-shirt lol. Still avoiding orals due to forearm, just dont want the pump and delay recovery. Itching to jump on the DS dbol tho. They dried up for a while, and now ive got some i cant use um! Grrr! ha


----------



## Lukehh

with the Hygetropins did you use original or dr lin? also what colour etc?


----------



## zacsky2

Clubber Lang said:


> did 10iu Diamond last night, thought id go the whole hog and try it. Woke with usual sore dry finger joints, felt like there was a lot of fluid in both wrists till i got moving with work. Another thing i noticed, which ive gotta be careful with, is my tendon in my right knee is starting to ache again and i know its down the GH drying it, so i know theres some GH in the kit. Strength wise, its no where near true pharma grade, but its a lot better than Hygetropins. Was doing full 8iu vials of Hyges and not feeling anything from them last batch. Theyve gone completely down hill now.
> 
> tried the Baltic sust for the first time yesterday too, delt jab, and.... i hit scare tissue, ouch. Took ages to jab and now the sites a little hard and tender, no redness or anything, just the issue scare tissue jab feeling. Putting Tiger Balm on it and aiming the shower on my shoulder before getting some good thumb pressure in there.
> 
> didnt think i'd get a sesh in today as we're busy with work and weird times. Starting early morning, then home for abit, before having to go back and sort something else. Didnt manage monday or tuesday but shot up today for a quick blast on shoulders, tri's and some ab work. Sit ups are sooo much harder when you weigh more lol.
> 
> also, had a look at some old pictures i took, found some from 2011 before i went on holiday. If i can remember i was jabbing 9ml of either PC or ROHM Rip Blend EW, with probably T3s and oral winny. Pic i believe was final one before going on holiday the next day or two. All done with zero cardio lol. So tempted to try and see if i can get back into that shape lol. Wrong time of year tho, need my winter coat of muscle and BF lol
> 
> 
> 
> *todays sesh;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> seated BB press;*
> 
> 12x 45kg
> 
> 8x 65kg
> 
> 5x 85kg
> 
> *standing DB side raises;*
> 
> 12x 25lb
> 
> 8x 30lb
> 
> 8x 35lb
> 
> *rear delt machine;*
> 
> 12x half stack, weight unknown
> 
> 8x 3/4 stack
> 
> 7x full stack
> 
> *incline sit ups;*
> 
> 3x failure sets, probably round 15 reps each.
> 
> *leg raises;*
> 
> 2x failure sets, around 10 reps. Killed me lol
> 
> *close grip pushdowns;*
> 
> 12x 100lb
> 
> 8x 130lb
> 
> *Done.* Had to shoot as traffic after 445 is madness, be suck for 20mins. 440pm and i'll be home in 5mins, its bizarre!
> 
> upper body felt and looked very full, could have been down to a tight USN t-shirt lol. Still avoiding orals due to forearm, just dont want the pump and delay recovery. Itching to jump on the DS dbol tho. They dried up for a while, and now ive got some i cant use um! Grrr! ha


You are a beast m8


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> with the Hygetropins did you use original or dr lin? also what colour etc?


i only used the originals, yellow tops.

dr lin's are all fakes, have been for years, pouring out of eastern european countries at 10 a penny.


----------



## TAFFY

Clubber Lang said:


> i only used the originals, yellow tops.
> 
> dr lin's are all fakes, have been for years, pouring out of eastern european countries at 10 a penny.


wa your normal protocol in running gh mate e/o/d or?? and roughly how much and when do you take it mate???


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> did 10iu Diamond last night, thought id go the whole hog and try it. Woke with usual sore dry finger joints, felt like there was a lot of fluid in both wrists till i got moving with work. Another thing i noticed, which ive gotta be careful with, is my tendon in my right knee is starting to ache again and i know its down the GH drying it, so i know theres some GH in the kit. Strength wise, its no where near true pharma grade, but its a lot better than Hygetropins. Was doing full 8iu vials of Hyges and not feeling anything from them last batch. Theyve gone completely down hill now.
> 
> tried the Baltic sust for the first time yesterday too, delt jab, and.... i hit scare tissue, ouch. Took ages to jab and now the sites a little hard and tender, no redness or anything, just the issue scar tissue jab feeling. Putting Tiger Balm on it and aiming the shower on my shoulder before getting some good thumb pressure in there.
> 
> didnt think i'd get a sesh in today as we're busy with work and weird times. Starting early morning, then home for abit, before having to go back and sort something else. Didnt manage monday or tuesday but shot up today for a quick blast on shoulders, tri's and some ab work. Sit ups are sooo much harder when you weigh more lol.
> 
> also, had a look at some old pictures i took, found some from 2011 before i went on holiday. If i can remember i was jabbing 9ml of either PC or ROHM Rip Blend EW, with probably T3s and oral winny. Pic i believe was final one before going on holiday the next day or two. All done with zero cardio lol. So tempted to try and see if i can get back into that shape lol. Wrong time of year tho, need my winter coat of muscle and BF lol
> 
> 
> 
> *todays sesh;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> seated BB press;*
> 
> 12x 45kg
> 
> 8x 65kg
> 
> 5x 85kg
> 
> *standing DB side raises;*
> 
> 12x 25lb
> 
> 8x 30lb
> 
> 8x 35lb
> 
> *rear delt machine;*
> 
> 12x half stack, weight unknown
> 
> 8x 3/4 stack
> 
> 7x full stack
> 
> *incline sit ups;*
> 
> 3x failure sets, probably round 15 reps each.
> 
> *leg raises;*
> 
> 2x failure sets, around 10 reps. Killed me lol
> 
> *close grip pushdowns;*
> 
> 12x 100lb
> 
> 8x 130lb
> 
> *Done.* Had to shoot as traffic after 445 is madness, be suck for 20mins. 440pm and i'll be home in 5mins, its bizarre!
> 
> upper body felt and looked very full, could have been down to a tight USN t-shirt lol. Still avoiding orals due to forearm, just dont want the pump and delay recovery. Itching to jump on the DS dbol tho. They dried up for a while, and now ive got some i cant use um! Grrr! ha


big difference from the last pic you posted


----------



## Clubber Lang

TAFFY said:


> wa your normal protocol in running gh mate e/o/d or?? and roughly how much and when do you take it mate???


i usually train mon, tue, thur and fridays so i only take GH on those days, all prebed. Found it put me into a much deeper sleep and wake up for far less DOMS.

dose, depends on quality. Generic stuff i was taking half the vial, so 5iu if i was using 10iu vials, or 4iu if i was using the 8iu Hyges etc.

pharma GH, Pfizer, was doing 0.9mg, which was as close to 3iu. Ansomones, i was only doing 2iu ED as a high dose crippled me, was painful. The 40iu Ansomone kits felt a lot stronger than the Pfizer GoQuick pens.


----------



## TAFFY

Clubber Lang said:


> i usually train mon, tue, thur and fridays so i only take GH on those days, all prebed. Found it put me into a much deeper sleep and wake up for far less DOMS.
> 
> dose, depends on quality. Generic stuff i was taking half the vial, so 5iu if i was using 10iu vials, or 4iu if i was using the 8iu Hyges etc.
> 
> pharma GH, Pfizer, was doing 0.9mg, which was as close to 3iu. Ansomones, i was only doing 2iu ED as a high dose crippled me, was painful. The 40iu Ansomone kits felt a lot stronger than the Pfizer GoQuick pens.


thanks mate wa thinking maybe trying gh a go again just expensive i found to run it at decent dose i run it e/o/d at 5iu??


----------



## Clubber Lang

TAFFY said:


> thanks mate wa thinking maybe trying gh a go again just expensive i found to run it at decent dose i run it e/o/d at 5iu??


EOD is fine, especially if you get true pharma grade. Wake up the next day with joints clicking ha.

straight to the gym for legs today, quick 45min to hit um before bailing and having to pick the slightly better half up.

jabbed 2ml Baltic sust into my quad, went in a dream. Warmed the amps up as its thicker than my usual AP oils. One thing ive noticed is that from my first jab of Baltic on tuesday ive had a bit of a outbreak of spots on my face. Dont usually get this even from high amounts of steds, only other oil that gives me spots is Norma test-e, so it either means both are potent or both using a similar carrying oil? See how my face looks in the next few days lol.

*legs;*

*
*

*
leg extensions;*

12x 1/4 stack, weight not marked

12x 3/4 stack

12x 3//4 stack

10x full stack

*hammer leg press;*

12x 200kg

8x 280kg

6x 320kg

6x 380kg

*hacks;*

12x 80kg

10x 120kg

*calve raises using hack;*

12x 120kg

12x 160kg

12x 200kg

*seated calve raises;*

2x failure sets @ 50kg

*Done.*

legs are in bits, feel weak when getting up off the sofa, had 2x Codeines to help :w00t:


----------



## Clubber Lang

very quick sesh in the gym this morning, dont usual go on sundays, normally have a lie up, but needed to go shopping at a place close to the gym so decided to pop in on the way.

did 1ml deca and 1ml baltic sust again yesterday, glute, no PIP issues. Still getting a few tiny spots on my handsome face which i think is down to the test.

*incline bb smith;*

12x 45kg

8x 85kg

6x 115kg

*seated hammer strength; *

10x 35kg each side

8x 55kg ES

6x 65kgn ES

*machine dips;*

3x failure sets @ full stack plus 40kg

*Done. *

Getting a dog on monday/tomorrow, missus doesnt know yet. Know a breeder and shower of Border Collies and he has one available. Hes turned 6 last month and they wont be using him for studding now, hes retired, and his award winning show days are done, so hes going to spend they rest of his life in luxury ha. 5th generation pedigree, his father was a World Champion. Hes called Scirocco, Rocky for short. Cant wait to keep him up.


----------



## Panda909

Dogs a beaut mate, awesome dogs to have, you'll defo get the cardio in then  Re the spots i got the same, never been higher than 600mg test, after hitting the 1g mark I've broken out really badly, got them on my forearms too!

I followed your advice and picked up some Androxine, by Christ there's nothing quite like it, cheers for the heads up!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Stevie909 said:


> Dogs a beaut mate, awesome dogs to have, you'll defo get the cardio in then  Re the spots i got the same, never been higher than 600mg test, after hitting the 1g mark I've broken out really badly, got them on my forearms too!
> 
> I followed your advice and picked up some Androxine, by Christ there's nothing quite like it, cheers for the heads up!


lol, its unreal stuff, best sted ive ever used. Managed to grab a few more boxes to keep in my cookie jar, just for that specially occasion  ha

got Scirocco, hes made himself at home already, soft as grease! So far so good. Sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Guest

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, its unreal stuff, best sted ive ever used. Managed to grab a few more boxes to keep in my cookie jar, just for that specially occasion  ha
> 
> got Scirocco, hes made himself at home already, soft as grease! So far so good. Sure he'll be fine.


I sourced some, now the proud owner of 6 boxes of the holy grail of aas


----------



## bail

Spawn of Haney said:


> I sourced some, now the proud owner of 6 boxes of the holy grail of aas


They'll be plenty more soon alpha just spread rumours too boost sales

And it worked as everyone stocked up lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> They'll be plenty more soon alpha just spread rumours too boost sales
> 
> And it worked as everyone stocked up lol


was down to seizures, stock and pushers dried up. Hear it'll be corrected again soon.

still, Baltic sust is doing the same job


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg day today, just in and out with a few exercises, didnt rest much between sets, just a quick pause, load up and go.

didnt do any hack squats today as i did a fair bit on leg press and didnt want to push my luck with my knee. Not been this heavy on legs for awhile since my tendonitis and strained tendons. Felt i could have lifted more, but now im home i can feel my quads are already sore my dull ache in knees, so hitting the iburprofen and ice packs soon.

bite to eat, shower, then 2ml baltic sust later. Forearm is close to recovery. Get the odd ache or sharpe pain now and then, but nothing like it was. Hoping it'll be rdy come the start of December so i can run 4 weeks of orals, DS dbol, through till NY.

*Leg Extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack.

*Press;*

10x 200kg

8x 280kg

6x 360kg

4x 440kg

*Leg curls;*

12x 1/4 stack

8x 1/2 stack

8x 1/2 stack

*Seated calve raises;*

3x failure sets @ 50kg

*Abs;*

*leg raises;*

2x failure sets, didnt count, didnt do that many lol.

*Done!*

noticed my Vulkan knee and elbow sleeves are tearing, need new ones soon. Dont use knee wraps for legs anymore, just stick with sleeves.


----------



## Clubber Lang

did a little shoulders yesterday, but training partner is carrying any injury so we didnt do a great deal, still, more than a normal weekend ha. Dont usual train over the weekends.

tempted to add some orals tomorrow, run them till NYs then have a cruise break. Thinking 60-80mg ED. Be DS dbol.

*shoulders*

*
seated BB press, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

4x 110kg

*DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 35lb

8x 35lb

*
machine rear;*

12x half stack, weight not marked

10x 3/4 stack

8x 3/4 stack

*machine preacher curls;*

2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack, weight not marked.

*Done.*

quick 30mins on a saturday morning. Nothing special.


----------



## Clubber Lang

chest and biceps today, usually do these on friday but didnt do them last week so did them today.

risking my forearm strain, which has near enough gone, and start 80mg DS dbol today. Going to run this dose till NY then cruise.

weighed in at 17st 13lb, so hopefully i'll gain a few more pounds over the next few weeks.

*incline BB press, smith;*

12x 45kg

8x 85kg

5x 125kg

*seated hammer press;*

10x 60kg each side

8x 75kg ES

7x 75kg ES

*machine dips;*

failure @ full stack plus 40kg

2x failure @ full stack plus 80kg

*standing EZ bar curls; (kept these fairly light)*

3x failure sets @ 30kg

*single arm DB preacher curls;*

3x sets of 8 @ 30lb.

*standing DB curls;*

1x failure set (forearms were pumped and didnt want to push it any further)

*Done.*

jabbing baltic sust and AP dec now


----------



## Clubber Lang

the deca amp shattered in my fingers...ouch!


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> the deca amp shattered in my fingers...ouch!


very poor quality?


----------



## Super -ingh

whats a current run down of your meals daily atm? ur a friggin tank man


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> very poor quality?


wash your mouth, it was a AP dec ha. I forgot to score it alittle more and left in hot water a bit too long. Was the amps head that shattered. Then i decided to wash my hands to alcohol gel, ouch ouch ouch! lol



Super $ingh said:


> whats a current run down of your meals daily atm? ur a friggin tank man


food intake, varies at the moment due to working conditions etc, self employed so do what i need then get home.

kinda looks like on average, in order without exact times...

4x scoops BSN True-Mass (cookies and cream, mmm. Usually use DY Foremass)

2x slices wholegrain toast lightly buttered. 1x with peanut butter

1x breakfast butty, bacon n egg 7

noon'ish...

2x scoops BBW Whey 80

1x BBW flapjack, hand full Jaffa Cakes

1:30 train with BBW 4:1:1 amino drink

Post workout 3x scoops BBW Recovery

full microwave bag of basmati rice, 1 & half chicken fillets

2x scoops BBW Whey 80

6pm ish...

10oz jurassic steak + full bag rice

various snaps, crisps etc

pre-bed...10pm

either 1x sachet CNP Pro-MR, or full tub of cottage cheese with pineaple

mid of night, 2x scoops BBW Casein, strawberry, mmm!

rough idea of my current bulking diet. Maybe an odd Pro-MR added during the day.


----------



## mal

Clubber Lang said:


> was down to seizures, stock and pushers dried up. Hear it'll be corrected again soon.
> 
> still, Baltic sust is doing the same job


On baltic cyp and mast now,quality stuff.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Back sesh today. Probably placebo effect but already starting to feel pumped and fuller and stronger from the DS dbol, been two days lol.

*Lat pulldowns, med grip to face/chest;*

12x 45kg

8x 85kg

6x 110kg

*Lat machine close grip pulldowns;*

8x 70kg

8x 85kg

6x 110kg

*Close grip rows;*

8x 200lb

8x 250lb max stack

6x 250lb max stack

*bent over DB side raises, for rear delts;*

12x 30lb DB

10x 35lb DB

*abs;*

leg raises, breathing out of positive;

3x failure sets, didnt count

*incline sit ups;*

2x failure sets with twists

*Done.*

Not only did i loose an amp of dec last night due to it shattering cutting my thumb, i hit scare tissue in my delt. And, rather than pulling out and trying else where i decided to carry on, so simple jab took me ages and now i have a tender delt ha. Tiger Balm time!

Opening pecs up again probably tomorrow, then gonna try some Norma in my triceps. Never done triceps before so need something smooth, like Norma, rather than the sust im currently using ha.

Will take a pic to show! lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> wash your mouth, it was a AP dec ha. I forgot to score it alittle more and left in hot water a bit too long. Was the amps head that shattered. Then i decided to wash my hands to alcohol gel, ouch ouch ouch! lol
> 
> .


:laugh:...


----------



## Clubber Lang

mal said:


> On baltic cyp and mast now,quality stuff.


sust is on par with AP, just a little thicker, which when you hit scar tissue takes fecking ages to jab! lol.

one of the best things about AP oil is the thin oil, shoots in like a dream!


----------



## FelonE1

Clubber Lang said:


> sust is on par with AP, just a little thicker, which when you hit scar tissue takes fecking ages to jab! lol.
> 
> one of the best things about AP oil is the thin oil, shoots in like a dream!


How long does it take to acquire scar tissue?


----------



## Clubber Lang

FelonE said:


> How long does it take to acquire scar tissue?


quicker than you think ha. I have permanent hard lumps in both quads from jabbing too much oil over and over again in the same site. Got some scar tissue in my right glute from the same, as when i first started using AAS is was always both cheeks that got hammered, didnt rotate sites enough. At the moment my delts are a little tough for jabbing. Opening up my pecs and going to try triceps for the first time soon. Jabbing around the lumps in my quads too. Going alittle higher or lower once i can feel the lump. :wacko:


----------



## FelonE1

Clubber Lang said:


> quicker than you think ha. I have permanent hard lumps in both quads from jabbing too much oil over and over again in the same site. Got some scar tissue in my right glute from the same, as when i first started using AAS is was always both cheeks that got hammered, didnt rotate sites enough. At the moment my delts are a little tough for jabbing. Opening up my pecs and going to try triceps for the first time soon. Jabbing around the lumps in my quads too. Going alittle higher or lower once i can feel the lump. :wacko:


Might start doing delts as well then. Only do quads atm. Not quite ready for pecs yet lol probably stab myself in the heart haha


----------



## Clubber Lang

FelonE said:


> Might start doing delts as well then. Only do quads atm. Not quite ready for pecs yet lol probably stab myself in the heart haha


lol, your heart is miles away from your pec, and i'll be very surprised if a 5/8 or 1" pin would reach it! ha

pec jab, easiest jab you'll ever do TBH.


----------



## FelonE1

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, your heart is miles away from your pec, and i'll be very surprised if a 5/8 or 1" pin would reach it! ha
> 
> pec jab, easiest jab you'll ever do TBH.


I just love quads. Easy as fvck. Out curiosity how tall are you and how much do you weigh?


----------



## Clubber Lang

FelonE said:


> I just love quads. Easy as fvck. Out curiosity how tall are you and how much do you weigh?


6.2, 115kg/18st


----------



## FelonE1

Clubber Lang said:


> 6.2, 115kg/18st


Fvcking hell. Big lad lol. Has it taken long to get to 18 stone?


----------



## Clubber Lang

FelonE said:


> Fvcking hell. Big lad lol. Has it taken long to get to 18 stone?


started training when i was 21, 34 now. Weighed about 11 & half stone back then, was a stick insect, but was strong for my size. My older brother was the same, we grew up in height before filling out later in life, which was around the 20/21 age mark. I just started training with a mate when i began to fill out. Started eating more after reading a few nutritional books, Franco Columbu and then Arnies Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding, thats the Bible! I did 4 years natural, built up a good lean frame before trying steds. Didnt look back after that. Diet was brill, training was bang on, good gear, job done :thumbup1:

just found this;






these two got me into training and dieting properly. Then Dorian Yates came on and changed the way i trained


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg day today, went straight from work early afternoon.

decided to jump onto the leg press first, rather then doing leg extensions then pressing. Legs are sore now and going to chillout watching Big Bang with my dinner and ice packs on both knees ha.

*Leg press;*

12x 240kg

10x 320kg

6x 400kg

3x 440kg

*Hacks;*

12x 80kg

10x 120kg

8x 120kg

*Leg Extensions;*

3x failure sets @ 3/4 stack, did around 12-15 reps per set.

*Calve raises on hack;*

15x 120kg

15x 160kg

12x 200kg

*Done.*

def feel the DS dbol working now, pump and volume is looking great, roll on till NY


----------



## craze666

Baltic - Sutanon

Sample W002342 @ WEDINOS - Substance Information



> Date Received: 15/07/2014
> 
> Postcode: N22
> 
> Purchase Intent: Sustanon
> 
> Package Label: Testosterone Blend
> 
> Sample Colour: Colourless
> 
> Sample Form: Liquid
> 
> Consumption Method: Intramuscular
> 
> Self-Reported Effects: Increased Energy, Increased Confidence, Increased Libido, Increased Stamina, Increased Strength
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Testosterone enanthate
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor): Testosterone propionate


thought you should be informed


----------



## Clubber Lang

craze666 said:


> Baltic - Sutanon
> 
> Sample W002342 @ WEDINOS - Substance Information
> 
> thought you should be informed


lol, well its still working haha.


----------



## Abc987

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah im on the up now, fully recovered. Just need to keep on track and don't have heavy weekends, like this Saturday as ive booked it off for a **** up with friends I haven't seen. Changed training round so I have sun and Mondays off, so at least if im hanging sunday ive kinda got 2 days before training again.
> 
> took this yesterday, untrained and unpumped, brought a smile to my face lol.
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to train them tomorrow after back





FelonE said:


> I just love quads. Easy as fvck. Out curiosity how tall are you and how much do you weigh?


The mans a fvcking beast lol


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> The mans a fvcking beast lol


Sure is


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Easy mate,

Couple of questions if you don't mind...was thinking about opening up pecs, where is the best place to jab them? Do the sets you list include any warmups or do you just do 3-4 sets that are listed? And I remember a while back you mentioned about trying DY GH blast. How did that workout? Recommend it? I'm more interested in the sleep benifits and I find zma a bit hit and miss?

Cheers dude


----------



## Clubber Lang

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Easy mate,
> 
> Couple of questions if you don't mind...was thinking about opening up pecs, where is the best place to jab them? Do the sets you list include any warmups or do you just do 3-4 sets that are listed? And I remember a while back you mentioned about trying DY GH blast. How did that workout? Recommend it? I'm more interested in the sleep benifits and I find zma a bit hit and miss?
> 
> Cheers dude


hi mate, soz for delay, been shattered last few days.

Pec jab, i put two fingers together and place them above the top of my nipple, that sets the distance up and then i'll jab there. I jab with a slight downwards angle, so not straight in or horizontal, but with a slight angle, so the pin goes into thicker pec muscle. There should be some pictures of on www.spotinjections.com or co.uk i cant remember which is it.

i just do 2-3 sets, so 1st and or 2nd set are warm ups. I sometimes do what DY did and thats 2x light sets, forget about a medium weight 2nd set, then the 3rd set max weight till failure. So technically your not wasting energy on a medium pointless weight, you can lift more of the max weight that you'll stimulate more muscle fibres with.

GH Blast i actually found to be one of the best supplement products ive ever used. Was very surprised how effective it was. Missus often used/users it too. I actually dropped down to half a scoop from the recommend 1x as i struggled getting out my cosy bed in the mornings. With me i felt my eyes getting heavier within 15mins of drinking and i really do some deep REM from it. Mad dreams sometimes, often felt real. Downside, 1x scoop come mid morning made me a little sleepy, but was fine on half a scoop. Ive tried others like MusclePharm BulletProof, which was £10 cheaper, but it didnt feel as good a product.

never used ZMA as theres mixed views of it not working fully when protein is consumed? Been awhile since ive read this so could be wrong, but there was a reason behind me not bothering with it.

Dorian Yates GHBlast - 40 Servings | Bodybuilding Warehouse


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Clubber Lang said:


> hi mate, soz for delay, been shattered last few days.
> 
> Pec jab, i put two fingers together and place them above the top of my nipple, that sets the distance up and then i'll jab there. I jab with a slight downwards angle, so not straight in or horizontal, but with a slight angle, so the pin goes into thicker pec muscle. There should be some pictures of on www.spotinjections.com or co.uk i cant remember which is it.
> 
> i just do 2-3 sets, so 1st and or 2nd set are warm ups. I sometimes do what DY did and thats 2x light sets, forget about a medium weight 2nd set, then the 3rd set max weight till failure. So technically your not wasting energy on a medium pointless weight, you can lift more of the max weight that you'll stimulate more muscle fibres with.
> 
> GH Blast i actually found to be one of the best supplement products ive ever used. Was very surprised how effective it was. Missus often used/users it too. I actually dropped down to half a scoop from the recommend 1x as i struggled getting out my cosy bed in the mornings. With me i felt my eyes getting heavier within 15mins of drinking and i really do some deep REM from it. Mad dreams sometimes, often felt real. Downside, 1x scoop come mid morning made me a little sleepy, but was fine on half a scoop. Ive tried others like MusclePharm BulletProof, which was £10 cheaper, but it didnt feel as good a product.
> 
> never used ZMA as theres mixed views of it not working fully when protein is consumed? Been awhile since ive read this so could be wrong, but there was a reason behind me not bothering with it.
> 
> Dorian Yates GHBlast - 40 Servings | Bodybuilding Warehouse


Cheers for the reply mate 

Will have a look at spot injecs but think you've explained it pretty well

Quite interested to try GH blast now, my main trouble with sleep I find is getting off to sleep, so maybe just the thing I need.

Have used zma on and off for years now, the whole not consuming with protein relates to dairy based products such as milk, whey etc. due to the zinc content, even zinc by itself iv read and been told wait at least 30mins between the zinc and whey, its fine if you arnt having any whey or milk close to bed but if you use a shake pre bed then can be a bit of a bugger


----------



## Clubber Lang

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Cheers for the reply mate
> 
> Will have a look at spot injecs but think you've explained it pretty well
> 
> Quite interested to try GH blast now, my main trouble with sleep I find is getting off to sleep, so maybe just the thing I need.
> 
> Have used zma on and off for years now, the whole not consuming with protein relates to dairy based products such as milk, whey etc. due to the zinc content, even zinc by itself iv read and been told wait at least 30mins between the zinc and whey, its fine if you arnt having any whey or milk close to bed but if you use a shake pre bed then can be a bit of a bugger


you'll probably find pecs are one of the easiest jabs you'll do, with both hands free and no stretching. Makes you sweat alittle the first time but after that its easy. Open them up with something that has low PIP, like a cyp, or test-e or dec etc. Dont use a sust or test prop perhaps.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Clubber Lang said:


> you'll probably find pecs are one of the easiest jabs you'll do, with both hands free and no stretching. Makes you sweat alittle the first time but after that its easy. Open them up with something that has low PIP, like a cyp, or test-e or dec etc. Dont use a sust or test prop perhaps.


So you wouldn't advise putting something in there like a rip blend lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> So you wouldn't advise putting something in there like a rip blend lol


ha, not to start with no.

once its been opening and used rip blend is fine. I was doing 2-2.5ml in each pec once, pre holiday cycle. Any PIP at least you can lie watching tv with a hot water bottle on your chest easily enough  ha

no training this week so far. Been catching up on paperwork, end of tax year etc + my brothers off to live in America tomorrow, so been helping him out. Final goodbye tonight. Wont see him for a long time i think.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Clubber Lang said:


> ha, not to start with no.
> 
> once its been opening and used rip blend is fine. I was doing 2-2.5ml in each pec once, pre holiday cycle. Any PIP at least you can lie watching tv with a hot water bottle on your chest easily enough  ha
> 
> no training this week so far. Been catching up on paperwork, end of tax year etc + my brothers off to live in America tomorrow, so been helping him out. Final goodbye tonight. Wont see him for a long time i think.


Using short esters atm, so maybe will leave it till I switch to long ones


----------



## Clubber Lang

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Using short esters atm, so maybe will leave it till I switch to long ones


if its decent quality short esters and not giving you PIP then try it bud, just try a ml in a pec, or each pec etc.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Clubber Lang said:


> if its decent quality short esters and not giving you PIP then try it bud, just try a ml in a pec, or each pec etc.


I may brave it, got pip in my delt on Saturday (first jab of cycle) but Monday in my quad I had none, and have just jabbed my glute today and no signs yet. Its neuro pharma rip200 doing 1ml of that along with 1ml d-hacks eq atm


----------



## skipper1987

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I may brave it, got pip in my delt on Saturday (first jab of cycle) but Monday in my quad I had none, and have just jabbed my glute today and no signs yet. Its neuro pharma rip200 doing 1ml of that along with 1ml d-hacks eq atm


Interested in the neuro pharma rip used a few bits from them all spot on.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

skipper1987 said:


> Interested in the neuro pharma rip used a few bits from them all spot on.


Only NP oil I have used is the npp, but also used the var and anadrol, as you say I found them to be spot on so hoping for good things from the rip


----------



## skipper1987

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Only NP oil I have used is the npp, but also used the var and anadrol, as you say I found them to be spot on so hoping for good things from the rip


Yes np Oxys are lovely! Not tried the bar yet.

Tren e test e and t400 was bang on dbol I thought was crap. Oh and the winstrol was good too.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well my bros gone, flew this morning to America to live. Family was in bits last night but good luck to him, hope it all works out. If it does then im only paying for flights for holidays! ha

tracked his flight, actually flew over us going north before heading over the pond and onto LA, then transfer down to San Francisco.

old man was upset after taking the picture. I had a frog in my throat.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well i was planning on training this morning but my sleep was broken by the sound of my missus puking and ****ting herself in the bathroom. Looks like shes got food poisoning! Thanks Frankie and Benny!

Even now as i type this sentence all i can hear is her being sick into a bucket! Havent had a shower yet, darent go into the bathroom without a gas mask or some sort of Ebola proof protection equipment! Looks like im on sick bucket duty today!

i might just sneak out, climb over the back garden wall and leg it for 45mins!

ohh, shes back in the bathroom again. Nice sound of liquid hitting liquid i can hear.


----------



## FelonE1

Clubber Lang said:


> well i was planning on training this morning but my sleep was broken by the sound of my missus puking and ****ting herself in the bathroom. Looks like shes got food poisoning! Thanks Frankie and Benny!
> 
> Even now as i type this sentence all i can hear is her being sick into a bucket! Havent had a shower yet, darent go into the bathroom without a gas mask or some sort of Ebola proof protection equipment! Looks like im on sick bucket duty today!
> 
> i might just sneak out, climb over the back garden wall and leg it for 45mins!
> 
> ohh, shes back in the bathroom again. Nice sound of liquid hitting liquid i can hear.


Lol poor girl


----------



## Clubber Lang

managed to get out for an hour so did a quick chest and back super set.

*chest and back;*

seated hammer press; 12x 40kg each side

lat pulldown; 12x 65kg

press; 8x 60kg es

lat; 8x 85kg

press; 8x 70kg

lat; 8x 100kg

press 6x 60kg (dropped back down to keep form and reps)

close grip row; 10x 170lb

press; 6x 60kg

row; 8x 200lb

press; 6x 60kg

row 6x 200lb

*standing DB curls;*

20x 35lb

16s 40lb

12x 45lb

*Done.*

went to Boots on way back to buy a load of **** stoppers and anti-bac wipes, gels and sprays lol. + more poo roll! ha

treated myself to a KFC on the way


----------



## Dai Jones

got to luv kfc


----------



## Clubber Lang

legs today, thought id get them out the way and was in the mood for them. Just did 4x exercises, had to be careful as i did get some knee grief after last weeks leg sesh, so ive come home and got the ice pack straight on them now.

didnt jab at all last week, just felt shattered and mentally not up for it, so decide against any training, other than saturday, and gave my jab sites a brief break. Jabbing tonight again after a shower. 1ml Sust, 1ml Deca.

still on 80mg DS dbol ED. Will be until NY then will cruise on Cypionax.

*Legs;*

*Hammer press;*

12x 240kg

8x 280kg

6x 360kg

4x 400kg

*Leg extensions;*

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

15x full stack

*Lying curls;*

2x failure sets @ half stack.

*Seated calve raises;*

3x failure sets @ 50kg

*Done*, was starving and needed to beat 5pm rush hour, which i didnt and got stuck in it, grrr!


----------



## Clubber Lang

oh and i can tell its xmas time with Christmas parties happening. Work was rammed friday and saturday night. No trouble, apart from some fat slag who passed out in the toilets and pi$$ed herself. She started being sick and couldnt move. Instantly her mum was shouting shes been spiked etc etc. Ambulance was called to my disgust. So, Paramedic turned up first to treat, then an ambulance arrived to wheel the fatty away. At the end we found out the girl in question had been......drinking for two days straight with her family, including her mum who was with her at the time. Mum admitted her daughter hadnt eaten all day, just drank, and was necking everything. Spiked my fecking ****! Even the Paramedic told her mum to shut up and calm down. He pointed out what happens to idiots that binge drink while pointing at her daughter, he gave her both barrels, was funny as.

incidents like these really pi$$ me off. Absolutely waste of NHS time and money. 1x Paramedic, 1x Ambulance, 1x Hospital bed wasted for 1x fat pi$$ed up bitch. They should be billed for all the expense! Theyd think twice about doing it again!


----------



## Clubber Lang

shoulders and tri's today. So far this week im full of beans, last week i had no energy or will power, just felt shattered all the time.

jabbed last night, first time in a week. Will jab until NY for this blast then drop down to a Cypionax amp EW for as long as i can last lol.

tuesday and i can still smell mkat sweat from some lads while walking round. Was bad yesterday! ha. Someones had a good weekend! haha

*shoulders & tri's;*

*
*

*
seated BB press, smith;*

12x 45kg

8x 65kg

6x 85kg

*standing DB side raises, twisting with pinky in the air at top of movement;*

12x 30lb

10x 35lb

8x 35lb

*BB upright rows, smith; hardly any pause between sets;*

12x 25kg

10x 25kg

8x 25kg

6x 25kg

*close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

10x 140lb

6x 150lb

*rope pulldowns;*

2x failure sets @ 50lb

1x failure set @ 60lb

*Done.*


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> oh and i can tell its xmas time with Christmas parties happening. Work was rammed friday and saturday night. No trouble, apart from some fat slag who passed out in the toilets and pi$$ed herself. She started being sick and couldnt move. Instantly her mum was shouting shes been spiked etc etc. Ambulance was called to my disgust. So, Paramedic turned up first to treat, then an ambulance arrived to wheel the fatty away. At the end we found out the girl in question had been......drinking for two days straight with her family, including her mum who was with her at the time. Mum admitted her daughter hadnt eaten all day, just drank, and was necking everything. Spiked my fecking ****! Even the Paramedic told her mum to shut up and calm down. He pointed out what happens to idiots that binge drink while pointing at her daughter, he gave her both barrels, was funny as.
> 
> incidents like these really pi$$ me off. Absolutely waste of NHS time and money. 1x Paramedic, 1x Ambulance, 1x Hospital bed wasted for 1x fat pi$$ed up bitch. They should be billed for all the expense! Theyd think twice about doing it again!


Totally agree my sister is a paramedic and says Thai happens all too often!!


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> shoulders and tri's today. So far this week im full of beans, last week i had no energy or will power, just felt shattered all the time.
> 
> jabbed last night, first time in a week. Will jab until NY for this blast then drop down to a Cypionax amp EW for as long as i can last lol.
> 
> tuesday and i can still smell mkat sweat from some lads while walking round. Was bad yesterday! ha. Someones had a good weekend! haha
> 
> *shoulders & tri's;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> seated BB press, smith;*
> 
> 12x 45kg
> 
> 8x 65kg
> 
> 6x 85kg
> 
> *standing DB side raises, twisting with pinky in the air at top of movement;*
> 
> 12x 30lb
> 
> 10x 35lb
> 
> 8x 35lb
> 
> *BB upright rows, smith; hardly any pause between sets;*
> 
> 12x 25kg
> 
> 10x 25kg
> 
> 8x 25kg
> 
> 6x 25kg
> 
> *close grip pushdowns;*
> 
> 10x 100lb
> 
> 10x 140lb
> 
> 6x 150lb
> 
> *rope pulldowns;*
> 
> 2x failure sets @ 50lb
> 
> 1x failure set @ 60lb
> 
> *Done.*


Mkat sweat!! Can't miss it shocking smell


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Mkat sweat!! Can't miss it shocking smell


need Vicks in my nose mondays with some lads in there lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

well last night lived upto its local name as Black Eye Friday.....



blood over the walls by 9:30! Guy got jumped on by 3 lads, made a right mess of him before we got there, nose bust badly. Walls, floor, covered in blood.

pulled a hammy getting some fat lad out, then strained my fecking forearm, again, flying some lad out. Just recovered from a injury there too! Bastards lol. Least i cracked him with a right on the way out, but felt disappointed, didnt hit him harder enough, was a quick snap shot as he was swinging for a lad, always tonight to get a better one in ha.

Forest and Derby both play today at home, so no doubt loads of pi$$ed up fans out later in theyre ****ty Stone Island fakes thinking theyre hard. Be glad when the nights over so i can put my feet up! Gonna stay in bed all day.

hit the gym pretty hard last few days, back, biceps and chest, whole upper body is aching. Think im getting old :crying:


----------



## Guest

Clubber Lang said:


> well last night lived upto its local name as Black Eye Friday.....
> 
> 
> 
> blood over the walls by 9:30! Guy got jumped on by 3 lads, made a right mess of him before we got there, nose bust badly. Walls, floor, covered in blood.
> 
> pulled a hammy getting some fat lad out, then strained my fecking forearm, again, flying some lad out. Just recovered from a injury there too! Bastards lol. Least i cracked him with a right on the way out, but felt disappointed, didnt hit him harder enough, was a quick snap shot as he was swinging for a lad, always tonight to get a better one in ha.
> 
> Forest and Derby both play today at home, so no doubt loads of pi$$ed up fans out later in theyre ****ty Stone Island fakes thinking theyre hard. Be glad when the nights over so i can put my feet up! Gonna stay in bed all day.
> 
> hit the gym pretty hard last few days, back, biceps and chest, whole upper body is aching. Think im getting old :crying:


Exactly why my badge is gathering dust.

Wish I did have the mindset but I'm too soft I feel.

I'd be scared of injury too, got enough niggles.

Currently also have a forearm injury.

Excruciatingly painful when right arm is at the top of a curling motion.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Spawn of Haney said:


> Exactly why my badge is gathering dust.
> 
> Wish I did have the mindset but I'm too soft I feel.
> 
> I'd be scared of injury too, got enough niggles.
> 
> Currently also have a forearm injury.
> 
> Excruciatingly painful when right arm is at the top of a curling motion.


sounds like tendons buddy. Nightmare! lol


----------



## Guest

Clubber Lang said:


> sounds like tendons buddy. Nightmare! lol


That's not what I wanted to hear 

Got a delightful AP Cyp and Deca cycle planned too.

Any ideas on recovery other then rest?

Worth getting the peps out the freezer?


----------



## Lukehh

Where you from mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Spawn of Haney said:


> That's not what I wanted to hear
> 
> Got a delightful AP Cyp and Deca cycle planned too.
> 
> Any ideas on recovery other then rest?
> 
> Worth getting the peps out the freezer?


ice packs on for about 15-20mins, then really massage deep and hard around the area.

tendons are sticky, like chewing gum, so you need to freeze them and then get to work on them, with massaging which will loosen them up again.

i had to avoid doing any direct bicep work for weeks due to my forearm, even now i cant push it in case the issue comes back. Injured mine at the start of my cycle...****.


----------



## Guest

Clubber Lang said:


> ice packs on for about 15-20mins, then really massage deep and hard around the area.
> 
> tendons are sticky, like chewing gum, so you need to freeze them and then get to work on them, with massaging which will loosen them up again.
> 
> i had to avoid doing any direct bicep work for weeks due to my forearm, even now i cant push it in case the issue comes back. Injured mine at the start of my cycle...****.


Cheers for that Cubert. Going to be getting done a few times a day in the run up to the new year and see if their is any improvement.

Effects the dumbell work I do also  Might be very basic training coming up soon if It doesn't heal.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Spawn of Haney said:


> Cheers for that Cubert. Going to be getting done a few times a day in the run up to the new year and see if their is any improvement.
> 
> Effects the dumbell work I do also  Might be very basic training coming up soon if It doesn't heal.


dumbell and most pulling movements. I managed a few good sets when doing workouts like back, but soon as forearm pump kicked in i had to ease off, either by not doing as many reps or lowering the weight. Dropped dbol to reduce pump, only just started back on them after a number of weeks off.

Just one of those ****ty injuries in a bitch of a place that has a big knock on effect.


----------



## Clubber Lang

right, been ill over xmas, got/had this flu thats going round so things have been slow and boring with rest and recovery. Had 1 glass of wine on xmas day, thats all the booze ive had of the holidays! Shocking! Sure im nearly through the woods now, energy levels are going back up, appetite is back to normal, so managed a sesh today. Hit a wall but glad i went, get me out the house!

decided to switch cycle and run, for the first time, 1g Tren-e EW. Heard good things about this so thought id give it a blast 

might have a school reunion in early Feb so thought id cut up a bit for it ha.

Jabbed 2.5ml Tren-e in delt, will jab same again Thursday, then will jab some Cypionax Saturday. Then repeat

*Shoulders & Tri's;*

*
*

*
Seated shoulder press, smith;*

10x 45kg

8x 65kg

4x 85kg

*Standing DB side raises;*

12x 30lb

10x 35lb

8x 35lb...stamina dipped here

*Seated machine rear delt;*

12x half stack, weight unknown

10x 3/4 stack

8x 3/4 stack....used to finish on full stack

*Close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

6x 120lb

2x 120lb....was drained.

*
Done*


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> right, been ill over xmas, got/had this flu thats going round so things have been slow and boring with rest and recovery. Had 1 glass of wine on xmas day, thats all the booze ive had of the holidays! Shocking! Sure im nearly through the woods now, energy levels are going back up, appetite is back to normal, so managed a sesh today. Hit a wall but glad i went, get me out the house!
> 
> decided to switch cycle and run, for the first time, 1g Tren-e EW. Heard good things about this so thought id give it a blast
> 
> might have a school reunion in early Feb so thought id cut up a bit for it ha.
> 
> Jabbed 2.5ml Tren-e in delt, will jab same again Thursday, then will jab some Cypionax Saturday. Then repeat
> 
> *Shoulders & Tri's;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated shoulder press, smith;*
> 
> 10x 45kg
> 
> 8x 65kg
> 
> 4x 85kg
> 
> *Standing DB side raises;*
> 
> 12x 30lb
> 
> 10x 35lb
> 
> 8x 35lb...stamina dipped here
> 
> *Seated machine rear delt;*
> 
> 12x half stack, weight unknown
> 
> 10x 3/4 stack
> 
> 8x 3/4 stack....used to finish on full stack
> 
> *Close grip pushdowns;*
> 
> 10x 100lb
> 
> 6x 120lb
> 
> 2x 120lb....was drained.
> 
> *
> Done*


What brand tren you running mate??

You doing a high or Low test base??

Any Gh in the mix??


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> What brand tren you running mate??
> 
> You doing a high or Low test base??
> 
> Any Gh in the mix??


running Neuro Pharma tren-e, 1g

just 1x shot Cypionax 200mg EW

maybe 20mg DS dbol pre-workout.

0.5mg Caber twice per week.

not running any GH, dries me out far too much, makes old knee injurie flare up.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> running Neuro Pharma tren-e, 1g
> 
> just 1x shot Cypionax 200mg EW
> 
> maybe 20mg DS dbol pre-workout.
> 
> 0.5mg Caber twice per week.
> 
> not running any GH, dries me out far too much, makes old knee injurie flare up.


I ran the np tren e so strong had to stop it as appetite was too suppressed

And didn't make me a very nice person lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> I ran the np tren e so strong had to stop it as appetite was too suppressed
> 
> And didn't make me a very nice person lol


lol, see what happens to me over the next few weeks then. Im not one for patience, hate waiting for things. Not the best with poor drivers either lol. Need to buy a huge stress ball for the car ha. Dont have much patience for people trying to give me **** on the doors either, have to watch myself there :cursing:


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, see what happens to me over the next few weeks then. Im not one for patience, hate waiting for things. Not the best with poor drivers either lol. Need to buy a huge stress ball for the car ha. Dont have much patience for people trying to give me **** on the doors either, have to watch myself there :cursing:


Maybe the low test will even out the sides a little

lol luckily Jan and Feb should be quite on the doors so that may help a little

I always find when quite have to let the knobs in thoughhwich gram of tren Def won't help lol

May try something similiar myself after my op


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Maybe the low test will even out the sides a little
> 
> lol luckily Jan and Feb should be quite on the doors so that may help a little
> 
> I always find when quite have to let the knobs in thoughhwich gram of tren Def won't help lol
> 
> May try something similiar myself after my op


what op you having?


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> what op you having?


Hernia op nothing to bad think get it done by March so get a good.run into the summer


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> Hernia op nothing to bad think get it done by March so get a good.run into the summer


ouch. How long is recovery for one of those? 4 weeks?


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> ouch. How long is recovery for one of those? 4 weeks?


It's private so hopefully key hole but yeah I'm gonna try be back at work in 2 weeks post op and back in the gym after a month

Peps and deca I think for post op recovery


----------



## musclemate

Whack in some GH @bail to aid a quicker recovery. Worked for Jimbo.


----------



## Clubber Lang

made it to the gym car park today, then got a phone call and had to shoot off. Someone wanted to view my bros house thats up for sale, hes living in the States now, so had to turn back and make sure everything round his old place was ok. Got stuck in traffic, huge retail park close by with everyone man and his dog wanted to get there. By the time i reached my brothers i was starving. Starving means no gym mojo so wasnt going to bother driving back to the gym for a half ****d sesh. Got a phone call from work too so today just went tits up for training. Will just have to go tomorrow. Good leg sesh ahead i hope!

had a bit of PIP in my shoulder today, nothing major, just a sense you've jabbed something.

also, not sure if its the tren already, ha, or the fact my missus is off work but finding myself a bit snappy. But, she keeps repeating the same question about stuff, jumping to conclusions before i even say anything, putting words in my mouth before ive opened it. God help her when the tren really kicks in! :cursing:


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick leg sesh today, no records broke, wanted to give them a stretch more than anything, so kept to medium weights. Was also expecting a phone call from the mother in law. She broke down as i was leaving to train, clutch on her car went, probably burnt it out lol. RAC came tho and moved it to a local garage, then found out later they gave her a lift home.

working doors tonight, 8pm start, should be done and home for 2am, so not too bad. Expecting some visits to question me about an incident last Saturday. A girl got punched by a bloke and got a black eye, so more than likely i'll have parents coming up to interrogate me. Depending on theyre attitude i'll help, but TBH the girl that got punched is a right mouthy ****e, and the fact she was in the blokes face, then threw her drink over him, is what caused the guy to lash out. So technically she assaulted him first, so he was provoked. Threwing a drink over someone is classed as assault by the Police, to which she admitted to doing when she told them the story. If family give me any **** i'll simply fill in the blanks i know the woman has missed out telling people. Two sides to every story.

not doing anything after work tonight, going straight home, having a zop and going to bed. For once i wanna wake up fresh and not hanging, or still on it. If gym was open tomorrow id go! Was a good start to the year.

*Legs;*

*super set extensions with lying curls;*

15x 1/4 stack extensions

12x 1/4 stack curls

15x 1/2 stack exten

12x 1/2 stack curls

15x full stack exten

10x 1/2 stack curls

*leg press;*

10x 240kg

8x 320kg

8x 320kg

*seat calve raises;*

3x failure sets @ 40kg

*Done.*

appetite seems a little surprised today, not sure why, could still be back end of this flu.


----------



## TAFFY

Clubber Lang said:


> quick leg sesh today, no records broke, wanted to give them a stretch more than anything, so kept to medium weights. Was also expecting a phone call from the mother in law. She broke down as i was leaving to train, clutch on her car went, probably burnt it out lol. RAC came tho and moved it to a local garage, then found out later they gave her a lift home.
> 
> working doors tonight, 8pm start, should be done and home for 2am, so not too bad. Expecting some visits to question me about an incident last Saturday. A girl got punched by a bloke and got a black eye, so more than likely i'll have parents coming up to interrogate me. Depending on theyre attitude i'll help, but TBH the girl that got punched is a right mouthy ****e, and the fact she was in the blokes face, then threw her drink over him, is what caused the guy to lash out. So technically she assaulted him first, so he was provoked. Threwing a drink over someone is classed as assault by the Police, to which she admitted to doing when she told them the story. If family give me any **** i'll simply fill in the blanks i know the woman has missed out telling people. Two sides to every story.
> 
> not doing anything after work tonight, going straight home, having a zop and going to bed. For once i wanna wake up fresh and not hanging, or still on it. If gym was open tomorrow id go! Was a good start to the year.
> 
> *Legs;*
> 
> *super set extensions with lying curls;*
> 
> 15x 1/4 stack extensions
> 
> 12x 1/4 stack curls
> 
> 15x 1/2 stack exten
> 
> 12x 1/2 stack curls
> 
> 15x full stack exten
> 
> 10x 1/2 stack curls
> 
> *leg press;*
> 
> 10x 240kg
> 
> 8x 320kg
> 
> 8x 320kg
> 
> *seat calve raises;*
> 
> 3x failure sets @ 40kg
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> appetite seems a little surprised today, not sure why, could still be back end of this flu.


ive bin training similar m8 superset i've had same cold or virus as you and many others doing my head in cant seem shake it of totally:sad:


----------



## Clubber Lang

TAFFY said:


> ive bin training similar m8 superset i've had same cold or virus as you and many others doing my head in cant seem shake it of totally:sad:


just blowing green stuff out my nose now, so should be back end of it. Missus has a sore throat so we're just taking vit-c and paracetamol daily.

tren should sort it ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Worked last night, door work, wasnt as busy as was expecting, didnt have to que people, were as on Xmas Eve we hit capacity very quickly, seems people either stayed in for parties are went into city centres.

didnt take long for the first incident of the night, was there about 15mins. A group of 3 drugged up lads started to give abuse to a middle aged couple walking down the street, lads ending up swinging about punching the poor man in front of his wife, blind sided him, knocked him to the floor. Instantly ran over the street to help out. Lads had no clue i/we was coming, was brill, complete shock for them as a full speed 18st shoulder barged sent one lad flying off his feet and crashing into a shop window, how he didnt go through it i dont know, you can see his face imprinted on the glass still lol. Caught him as he bounced off, uppercut into the ribs and threw him to the floor head first, lovely cracking sound as his face went into the pavement. Other young lad was on top of the bloke so pulled him off, blasted him in the side of the face then fired a size 12 steel toe cap into his ribs, pulled him across the floor before a member of the public who saw what had happened kneed him in his face. Absolutely ruined them! Coppers came, eventually, but soon as the lads, still there giving it the big one from 20m's away, heard the blues they started to run, thought im not having the police loose them so ran after. Caught up with the 3rd lad down an ally, he got it too, destroyed him. All i could think was these 3 drugged up dicks had jumped some 50 year old couple walking home, someones mum and dad, someones grandad and gran, so just annihilated him. Coppers nicked um. One had just been released from prison the same morning?!

other than that night was decent, no more serious trouble.

got home, zop, bed, up, fresh for once, jabbed tren, now totally bored, might have a beer lol


----------



## C.Hill

Love reading about your nights on the doors mate, sounds naughty but a lot of fun lol can you see you on a manslaughter charge if your not careful when that tren kicks in!


----------



## Dieseldave

Very interesting to see you had your best results from Dorian Yates HIT style of training and it has a obviously worked well for you. I've started training that way lately and I've been having the best results I've ever had over the past few months.

Somehow this log passed me by but I'm enjoying reading it and your bouncer stories are very entertaining.

Late to the party but I'm in


----------



## Abc987

I've noticed the thread name has changed from clubbers spring cycle lol. Do you not plan on coming off?

@Clubber Lang


----------



## sauliuhas

well done for kicking those "A**holes" mate, society is much better of without them


----------



## Clubber Lang

C.Hill said:


> Love reading about your nights on the doors mate, sounds naughty but a lot of fun lol can you see you on a manslaughter charge if your not careful when that tren kicks in!


lol, dont let me near firearms!



Abc987 said:


> I've noticed the thread name has changed from clubbers spring cycle lol. Do you not plan on coming off?
> 
> @Clubber Lang


nah, was going to cruise but heard there might be a school reunion in Feb, so gotta look half decent for that, if it happens lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

nice fresh chest and bicep workout day, thought it was going to end short as i felt shattered. Missus has flu and blocked nose, so shes falling asleep before me and snoring like Godzilla! Was awake for an hour being having to reach for a zop, knowing id probably feel a bit dazed the next day, which i was. Still, nothing like some Prodigy and Chemical Brothers on the headphones to get some energy and life back in me 

gym was fairly empty so no difficulty getting on anything. Some lads came in near the end and could smell the NY eve mkat they must have taken lol. Stinks!

getting some PIP from the NP Tren-e. Did 2.5ml in my glute and its a bit tender today. Sat on a hot water bottle last night while watching WSM, but could do with using it again to help move some oil. No redness or swelling, just hurts when pressed.

*chest;*

*
incline BB smith;*

12x 45kg

8x 85kg

5x 125kg

*seated hammer strength;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg each side

6x 70kg each side

*machine dips;*

3x failure sets @ full stack + 40kg

*machine preacher curls;*

10x 3/4 stack, weight not marked

6x full stack

6x full stack

*standing DB curls;*

2x failure sets with 30lb DBs.

*Done.*

weighed in at 18st 2lb, which surprised me as i havent been eating a great deal and been flued up. Happy days!


----------



## GetSuperBig

Be good to see what that high tren does mate!


----------



## Clubber Lang

GetSuperBig said:


> Be good to see what that high tren does mate!


sleeping pattern is starting to change, feel tired but struggle nodding off.

appetite for some things is off, but loving other foods.

pee has started to change into that tren colour now ha.

still got some PIP from thursdays glute jab. Had to keep the hot water bottle out for use. Not sure if its the brand, neuro pharma, or amount jabbed, 2.5ml.


----------



## Dieseldave

What's a zop mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Dieseldave said:


> What's a zop mate?


Sleeping pills


----------



## Clubber Lang

right, cycle, **** is still got some PIP from thursday jab, but think its down to scare tissue in the site, right glute, got hammered at a early age when i started AAS, just used glutes all the time. Done another 2.5ml in the other glute today, rather than jabbing tomorrow as unsure of work load and time, first day back tomorrow.

started to notice tren sides already, struggling to drift off and get into a deep sleep. Having half a zop pre-bed just to help. Energy levels go up and down slightly over the day and appetite isnt great, have to force stuff down. Hopefully that'll pass.

on another note, i made some Minion cupcakes today....


----------



## Abc987

Clubber Lang said:


> right, cycle, **** is still got some PIP from thursday jab, but think its down to scare tissue in the site, right glute, got hammered at a early age when i started AAS, just used glutes all the time. Done another 2.5ml in the other glute today, rather than jabbing tomorrow as unsure of work load and time, first day back tomorrow.
> 
> started to notice tren sides already, struggling to drift off and get into a deep sleep. Having half a zop pre-bed just to help. Energy levels go up and down slightly over the day and appetite isnt great, have to force stuff down. Hopefully that'll pass.
> 
> on another note, i made some Minion cupcakes today....


With kids or just by/for yourself? Lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Abc987 said:


> With kids or just by/for yourself? Lol


made myself, with pride lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Clubber Lang said:


> right, cycle, **** is still got some PIP from thursday jab, but think its down to scare tissue in the site, right glute, got hammered at a early age when i started AAS, just used glutes all the time. Done another 2.5ml in the other glute today, rather than jabbing tomorrow as unsure of work load and time, first day back tomorrow.
> 
> started to notice tren sides already, struggling to drift off and get into a deep sleep. Having half a zop pre-bed just to help. Energy levels go up and down slightly over the day and appetite isnt great, have to force stuff down. Hopefully that'll pass.
> 
> on another note, i made some Minion cupcakes today....


I reckon my 6yr old could do better:lol: As long as they tasted good is the main thing!

Don't hear about many getting pip from NP tren e. Maybe scar tissue like you said? Thinking of doing some myself soon, interested see how you get on.


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> Worked last night, door work, wasnt as busy as was expecting, didnt have to que people, were as on Xmas Eve we hit capacity very quickly, seems people either stayed in for parties are went into city centres.
> 
> didnt take long for the first incident of the night, was there about 15mins. A group of 3 drugged up lads started to give abuse to a middle aged couple walking down the street, lads ending up swinging about punching the poor man in front of his wife, blind sided him, knocked him to the floor. Instantly ran over the street to help out. Lads had no clue i/we was coming, was brill, complete shock for them as a full speed 18st shoulder barged sent one lad flying off his feet and crashing into a shop window, how he didnt go through it i dont know, you can see his face imprinted on the glass still lol. Caught him as he bounced off, uppercut into the ribs and threw him to the floor head first, lovely cracking sound as his face went into the pavement. Other young lad was on top of the bloke so pulled him off, blasted him in the side of the face then fired a size 12 steel toe cap into his ribs, pulled him across the floor before a member of the public who saw what had happened kneed him in his face. Absolutely ruined them! Coppers came, eventually, but soon as the lads, still there giving it the big one from 20m's away, heard the blues they started to run, thought im not having the police loose them so ran after. Caught up with the 3rd lad down an ally, he got it too, destroyed him. All i could think was these 3 drugged up dicks had jumped some 50 year old couple walking home, someones mum and dad, someones grandad and gran, so just annihilated him. Coppers nicked um. One had just been released from prison the same morning?!
> 
> other than that night was decent, no more serious trouble.
> 
> got home, zop, bed, up, fresh for once, jabbed tren, now totally bored, might have a beer lol


fook following your cycle, I'm in for the stories now


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sharpy76 said:


> I reckon my 6yr old could do better:lol: As long as they tasted good is the main thing!
> 
> Don't hear about many getting pip from NP tren e. Maybe scar tissue like you said? Thinking of doing some myself soon, interested see how you get on.


think i might start a Bouncer Bake off with the other lads lol.

think it is scar tissue as my left glute i jabbed yesterday isnt giving me much grief, yet ha. Not reached for any painkillers.

didnt bother with jabbing any test either. Was thinking of a Cypionax amp each weekend, but at the moment my sex drive is still high. Still using 0.5mg Caber 2x PW.


----------



## Clubber Lang

nice no rush sesh in the gym today. Finished work around 12ish so was in the gym about 1:30 for about an hour, which is 15mins longer than normal. Decided to pace myself as tren is making my energy levels unbalanced, 1 hour im buzzing, next im feeling a little flat.

no jab today as i did it yesterday. Didnt know if i had a full days work on today so thought id jab sunday saving time on monday.

so far im not getting anywhere near as much PIP from my left glute jab, yesterday, as i did last thursday with my right glute, i have scar tissue on my right so even tho the oil went in quite smoothly, it still gave me days of discomfort.

didnt bother jabbing any test at the weekend either, dont feel i need it.

appetite has been pants lately too. Having to force a full meal down me. Switched from rice to cous cous or chips as i dont think i could finish my normal serving of rice, just completely gone off it.

missus says im on my 'Man Period' as im getting snappy, which i am but she does get on my nerves when she asks me the same question over and over again, or can see me doing something and yet starts bombarding me with crap, im busy woman, feck off! lol, grrr!

only been 1 week on cycle lol.

*back & biceps;*

*
*

*
hammer strength pulldowns;*

12x 30kg ES

8x 50kg ES

6x 70kg ES

*lat pulldowns, med grip to chest;*

12x 65kg

8x 80kg

4x 110kg (forearm just started to cramp a little on my old injury side so stop at 4x rather than forcing 6x out)

*cable rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

4x 250lb full stack

*seated bent over DB side raises, rear delts;*

2x failure sets with 25lb DB, around 12 reps each time

*super set; standing DB curls with cable pushdowns;*

3x sets of....30lb DB curls, 100lb close grip push downs, 1min rest between super sets.

*Done.*


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> missus says im on my 'Man Period' as im getting snappy, which i am but she does get on my nerves when she asks me the same question over and over again, or can see me doing something and yet starts bombarding me with crap, im busy woman, feck off! lol, grrr!
> 
> .


glad to see i'm not the only one


----------



## Clubber Lang

had an interesting night last night, spent it on the sofa as the missus, flued up, was snoring and sucking the curtains in. Dropped 2x zops and still couldnt drift off. Ended up loosing my rag and stormed off and slept on the sofa, a sofa i cant fit length ways on lol. Bastard thing!

been up and down energy wise, and still struggling consuming food, appetite is right off.

forced myself to the gym today, felt ok when i got there but then.....one of my earphones broke  only getting sound out of one side. [email protected]! lol

felt sore from yesterday, really need a kick up the **** pre-training. Might up my pre-work servings just to help energy levels.

still on just tren-e and caber, no dbol for pre-workout, or any test.

*shoulders and tri's;*

*
*

*
seat BB press, smith;*

12x 45kg

8x 65kg

6x 85kg

*seated DB side raises;*

12x 30lb

8x 35lb

8x 35lb (felt shattered after 2nd set, but went lifting 3rd set energy was there, bizarre tren effects)

*machine rear delts;*

12x 1/2 stack, weight unknown

10x 3/4

8x 3/4

*close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

3x 130lb.. gave up, hit massive wall.

*Done.*

try and eat some food now :/


----------



## musclemate

Hey bud...are you going to add in some test when the Tren make you Mr floppy or planning do add some sooner?

Have you thought about leaving a extra day or too between jabs to see if it evens out the sides? Or even drop say half a ml?

I do agree with you though this NP tren E is strong as fvck.


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> Hey bud...are you going to add in some test when the Tren make you Mr floppy or planning do add some sooner?
> 
> Have you thought about leaving a extra day or too between jabs to see if it evens out the sides? Or even drop say half a ml?
> 
> I do agree with you though this NP tren E is strong as fvck.


so far my libido is on the up, infact, im not sure whether its the tren or the caber, or both, but its making me bust my nut quick, too quick lol. Have to unload 30mins before so not to let the missus down, if you know what i mean  pmsl.

destroyed my dinner a few hours ago, ate loads. Have chinese pork chop steak things and wedges, just different stuff to steak and chicken.

sleeping sides arent nice, but i'll drop 2x zops tonight as im only working half day tomorrow and i rest wednesdays, so no problem if im spaced out a little.

just found out the bar i work at at weekends has shut for a 12 week, apparently 12 week, refurb. Think theyre turning it into a sports bar or something. Not sure if it'll take off in the area its in. Heard all the bar staff have been laid off too, nice start to the NY! Unsure if they'll use the same door company yet. I'm being moved around town i think. Got this weekend off as the rotators already been written, so i have a full weekend off, whoop! Then will pick where i wanna go. Needs to be busy with the chance of trouble :2guns:


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> Hey bud...are you going to add in some test when the Tren make you Mr floppy or planning do add some sooner?
> 
> Have you thought about leaving a extra day or too between jabs to see if it evens out the sides? Or even drop say half a ml?
> 
> I do agree with you though this NP tren E is strong as fvck.


so far my libido is on the up, infact, im not sure whether its the tren or the caber, or both, but its making me bust my nut quick, too quick lol. Have to unload 30mins before so not to let the missus down, if you know what i mean  pmsl.

destroyed my dinner a few hours ago, ate loads. Have chinese pork chop steak things and wedges, just different stuff to steak and chicken.

sleeping sides arent nice, but i'll drop 2x zops tonight as im only working half day tomorrow and i rest wednesdays, so no problem if im spaced out a little.

just found out the bar i work at at weekends has shut for a 12 week, apparently 12 week, refurb. Think theyre turning it into a sports bar or something. Not sure if it'll take off in the area its in. Heard all the bar staff have been laid off too, nice start to the NY! Unsure if they'll use the same door company yet. I'm being moved around town i think. Got this weekend off as the rotators already been written, so i have a full weekend off, whoop! Then will pick where i wanna go. Needs to be busy with the chance of trouble :2guns:


----------



## Super -ingh

how much tren u running? this just sounds like classic ****ty tren sides lol, always makes me feel like sh1t


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super $ingh said:


> how much tren u running? this just sounds like classic ****ty tren sides lol, always makes me feel like sh1t


1000mg/1G each week 

sides are really kicking in now, especially night sweats with very realistic dreams. Woke up last night around 2:30am and had to drop a zopiclone just to get back to sleep. Havent had any nightmares yet, not been chased by any skinless Terminator machines, thank God, just weird friends with friends of past days i never see anymore.

Havent updated sessions since last week tho i have been, just had loads on with work and other bits and pieces, plus i had a full weekend off work so just didnt come near a PC, chilled out. Will start back tomorrow and do 4 days back to back.

Switched jab days to sundays and wednesdays, wednesday usually being my mid week rest day so im not rushing around at home to eat, jab, then train, will jab on a non training day to make it less hassle.

Noticed my knees are getting sore, whether this is due to last thursdays leg sesh, or tren drying me out, or the fact i had to speed march to the hospital with the missus for an appointment from miles away as there were no fecking parking spaces! Could be just old age too lol.

My pee is now usually always golden yellow, tren is setting in, or my organs are failing :whistling:


----------



## Clubber Lang

first day back this week, needed a bit of a boost so had some Warrior Rage, only trouble, i had too much. Powder has become solid inside so was breaking it up with a fork and trying to scoop some powder up, didnt work, ended up stabbing large chunks and dropping it into my shaker. About 10mins later i found myself talking to myself while trying my best to get my gym bag ready. Finally got there and got sweat on after first set ha, tren and stims!

bought some new earphones as my old ones broke, got some SoundMAGIC ones, so was back to blasting out my own tunes rather than the ****e they play at the gym.

good steady sesh, then home and walked the pooch. Havent crashed either, tho ive found i dont on Warrior Rage, unlike some.

dropped the Caber as well this week, sex drive from day one of tren was already high, so decided to drop the Caber till things start to go floppy, if it does. Pharma Caber is like rocking horse ****e so dont want to use them if not needed.

*Shoulders & Tri's*

*
*

*
seated BB press, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 90kg

*upright BB rows;*

12x olly smith BB, about 15kg

10x 30kg

8x 40kg

*machine rear delts;*

12x half stack

10x 3/4 stack

10x 3/4 stack..kept this weight as wanted to keep form.

*DB side raises;*

3x sets @ 25lb DBs till failure, 30sec rest between sets.

*close grip pushdowns;*

12x 100lb

10x 130lb

5x 150lb

*Done!*


----------



## Panda909

What brand of caber were you using mate? The only one I can seem to get is the Pfizer ones which work out quite expensive. Cabaser is cheaper but can't find any for love nor money.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Stevie909 said:


> What brand of caber were you using mate? The only one I can seem to get is the Pfizer ones which work out quite expensive. Cabaser is cheaper but can't find any for love nor money.


Pfizer ones buddy, by UpJohn, Italy, i believe. I got them off a good friend as he didnt need them but theyre about 1 month out of date, but still sealed so were G2G.

yeah theyre expensive things.


----------



## Clubber Lang

back and a bit of biceps today, tho didnt have a great sesh as my forearm doesnt feel 100%, again. Ive had two days using some good servings of pre-workout and i think the pump has slightly triggered a small forearm strain i had pre-xmas. Will lay off the pump products for awhile now, just had a small cup of coffee or a sugar free energy drink just to get me going. Dont want to worsen it has it plays havoc with every pulling movement.

didnt go heavy due to strain so did;

*lat pulldown, to chest;*

12x 65kg

8x 85kg

6x 110kg

*reverse grip lat pulldown, medium grip;*

failure @ 65kg

2x failure sets @ 85kg

*close grip rows;*

3x failure sets @ 200lb.....didnt bother counting, just went till forearm felt too uncomfortable.

*machine preach curls;*

3x failure sets @ 75kg, i think, old machine and worn out markings. Again, didnt count, went till forearm said stop.

*1-arm incline DB preacher curls;*

3x sets of 6 reps per arm, 35lb DB.

*Done.*

crap sesh, stupid arm!

supposed to jab today but forgot about it till now. Wednesday is "date" night, so will jab in morning after showering. PIP doesnt seem as bad with this new vial, so probably just me being a sissy to start with.


----------



## Clubber Lang

yesterday, thursday, woke up feeling ****e. Run down, mentally drained, wasnt myself. Tren sides hit hard i think, actually asked around if there was anything to give me a boost, felt low. However, come lunch time after some toast and a sugar free energy drink i felt mint. Went to gym, new earphones, hit legs in a quick sesh, totally forgot about calves tho lol. Was buzzing for the rest of the day. Come 7pm then, im done, shattered. Bodies tired but heads awake from tren, minds capable, body isnt lol.

havent used any test yet. Was planning on dropped 250mg EW if or when needed, but not sure if i need it or even if it'll do anything over the 1G tren. Libido is fine, mornings and during the day, too tired at night ha, and dont think test will give me a physical boost, so might not jab any yet.

i did jab my tren in the morning after my shower, and while walking the pooch i started to get stomach pains, not serious, like trapped wind. Went soon after i got home but was fearing being in pain with cold sweats, as in the past when i used Global Britannic, theyre oils, tren especially, gave me massive stomach cramps. Be on the floor in a cold sweat with terrible stomach pains. Luckily, it didnt come to that lol.

shaved my chest hair off yesterday too, as its terrible, back and shoulders are even worse. Waiting on missus to trim those. I look soooo pale with no chest rug, went to sunbeds straight afterwards lol. Also i found out how few abs i have under my hair, doh!

*legs;*

*super set extensions with lying curls;*

15x 1/4 stack Ext

15x 1/4 stack Lying

15x 3/4 Ext

15x 1/2 Lying

12x full stack

12x 1/2

12x full

12x 1/2

*Hack squats;*

15x 40kg

12x 80kg

12x 120kg

8x 120kg

*Lying curls, again;*

2x failure sets @ 1/2 stack

work phone call, finished call and thought id done everything. Was only till i got home i realised i didnt do any calves lol, doh! Quads are sore today so didnt something well.

didnt do any press work today. Knee doesnt feel great again, think tren has dried or is drying my tendons out so avoided them his week. Had a few days this week with ice packs on my knee, so dropped leg press.


----------



## craze666

buddy what brand of tren are you using?

keep on going! one oft the best logs on this board


----------



## Clubber Lang

craze666 said:


> buddy what brand of tren are you using?
> 
> keep on going! one oft the best logs on this board


cheers pal.

using Neuro Pharma tren-e. Was tempted to switch over to WC or rohm as i was getting some PIP from the NP, but, it settled down and think it was more scar tissue then oil problems. On 2nd bottle and no problems with any site now. Sides are lowering a little too, probably getting to grips with it. Sleep is still a problem without the aid of half a zopiclone tab, or full one.

did chest yesterday, just on its own, no bicep work as got a slight strain earlier in week so didnt bother with working them.

didnt have a great deal of time as i was starting work earlier than normal on the doors. My usual place has shut for a 16 week refurb, so been placed else where in the area. Was frozen and bored stiff last night, no one was out, everyones skint till payday. I should be finishing early tonight aswell, as the 2nd place ive been placed till late is sooo quiet theyre making a loss. Im just going down to see if any ****holes are in and stay if needed, if not i'll go home when a reg guy turns up 30mins after i start. Hope its dead, cant not be bothered tonight!!

*chest,*

*
incline BB smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

4x 130kg

*seated hammer press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg each side

8x 60kg

*machine dips;*

3x failure sets @ full stack + 40kg

done and out the door, took about 20mins. Didnt go as heavy as i wanted to get it done and busted and shoot off before traffic.


----------



## TELBOR

So at the moment, purely tren only in this cycle mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang

R0BLET said:


> So at the moment, purely tren only in this cycle mate?


tren and caber yes.


----------



## Super -ingh

How's the physique changes with jus tren??


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super $ingh said:


> How's the physique changes with jus tren??


changes are coming, looking leaner, but feel like im loosing too much weight. Will jump on scales this friday, always weigh myself fridays, and see what ive lost.

i trimmed by chest other day, looked well pale after that, and smaller lol! Need a tan and def need to work on my abs more, thought my abs were ok till i saw them when the hair came off lol.


----------



## Panda909

Clubber Lang said:


> changes are coming, looking leaner, but feel like im loosing too much weight. Will jump on scales this friday, always weigh myself fridays, and see what ive lost.
> 
> i trimmed by chest other day, looked well pale after that, and smaller lol! Need a tan and def need to work on my abs more, thought my abs were ok till i saw them when the hair came off lol.


I hate that. They look like they're popping through and after a shave it makes me depressed! Still can't bring myself to train abs it bores me


----------



## TAFFY

Clubber Lang said:


> cheers pal.
> 
> using Neuro Pharma tren-e. Was tempted to switch over to WC or rohm as i was getting some PIP from the NP, but, it settled down and think it was more scar tissue then oil problems. On 2nd bottle and no problems with any site now. Sides are lowering a little too, probably getting to grips with it. Sleep is still a problem without the aid of half a zopiclone tab, or full one.
> 
> did chest yesterday, just on its own, no bicep work as got a slight strain earlier in week so didnt bother with working them.
> 
> didnt have a great deal of time as i was starting work earlier than normal on the doors. My usual place has shut for a 16 week refurb, so been placed else where in the area. Was frozen and bored stiff last night, no one was out, everyones skint till payday. I should be finishing early tonight aswell, as the 2nd place ive been placed till late is sooo quiet theyre making a loss. Im just going down to see if any ****holes are in and stay if needed, if not i'll go home when a reg guy turns up 30mins after i start. Hope its dead, cant not be bothered tonight!!
> 
> *chest,*
> 
> *
> incline BB smith;*
> 
> 12x 50kg
> 
> 8x 90kg
> 
> 4x 130kg
> 
> *seated hammer press;*
> 
> 10x 40kg each side
> 
> 8x 60kg each side
> 
> 8x 60kg
> 
> *machine dips;*
> 
> 3x failure sets @ full stack + 40kg
> 
> done and out the door, took about 20mins. Didnt go as heavy as i wanted to get it done and busted and shoot off before traffic.


how do you rate n/p mate to w/c??


----------



## Clubber Lang

TAFFY said:


> how do you rate n/p mate to w/c??


cant say bud, been to long since i used WC tren. I did use wc for most of 2013 and did the job, never really came off, so gave it a break in 14'. Tried Para in 2014 and tri-tren, preferred Acetate over Para.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Stevie909 said:


> I hate that. They look like they're popping through and after a shave it makes me depressed! Still can't bring myself to train abs it bores me


never really do mine as they get used when doing things like pushdowns etc.


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> changes are coming, looking leaner, but feel like im loosing too much weight. Will jump on scales this friday, always weigh myself fridays, and see what ive lost.
> 
> i trimmed by chest other day, looked well pale after that, and smaller lol! Need a tan and def need to work on my abs more, thought my abs were ok till i saw them when the hair came off lol.


Without test the mass shrinks lol

Interesting coz ppl claim leading up to comp some bodybuilders don't use test at all and ramp up tren to lean up.

Interesting to see what happens


----------



## Galaxy

Super $ingh said:


> Without test the mass shrinks lol
> 
> Interesting coz ppl claim leading up to comp some bodybuilders don't use test at all and ramp up tren to lean up.
> 
> Interesting to see what happens


Dropping test for a show is just to get rid of any water retention etc.


----------



## Super -ingh

I mean for a long period before comp time...like 12.weeks etc..


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super $ingh said:


> *Without test the mass shrinks* lol
> 
> Interesting coz ppl claim leading up to comp some bodybuilders don't use test at all and ramp up tren to lean up.
> 
> Interesting to see what happens


i starting to think that now. Gonna jump on scales today and see what the crack is. I bought some cypionax 200mg to use when needed, think theyre needed! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

slow start today, felt like a monday, again! ha

got to the gym, needed a pre-workout to get me going but once i was there i was pretty good. Tren sides are making my energy levels up and down all the time. Time to start on some Cypionax tomorrow, give me a boost. Get rdy for a pec jab picture! ha.

one thing ive noticed is ive lost volume, lost 5lb's too, weighing in at 17st 10. Was 18.3 when started. Gonna drop in a Cypionax a week and see what happens. I do have some NP Stanavar tabs as well, had them ages, never used.

heard a mate got an abscess today, bought some ****e EuroPharma tren-ace and Cambridge Research test. He jabbed the Euro in his glute and got massive PIP and swelling, then, he decided to jab more a few days later in his pec!!! What an idiot. Hes having the abscess cut out of his glute soon, unsure if the pec jab has turned bad too. Typical example of people not doing research and buying the cheapest crap available!

*shoulders & tri's;*

*
*

*
seated BB smith press;*

10x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 90kg

5x 90kg

*standing DB side raises;*

failure @ 25lb

2x failure @ 35lb 10+ reps each

*BB upright rows;*

failure @ 15kg

failure @ 25kg

failure @ 35kg

*close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

4x 150lb

*incline ab sit ups;*

3x failure sets, with twists....first direct ab work in ages.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

back day, finished work early and shot straight there.

*lat pulldowns, medium grip to chest;*

10x 65kg

8x 80kg

6x 110kg

*close grip rows;*

10x 130lb

10x 180lb

6x 250lb..full stack

*close grip lat pulldowns;*

10x 65kg

8x 80kg

5x 80kg...ran out of steam.

*BB shrugs, smith;*

10x 55kg

10x 95kg

10x 95kg

*Abs, incline bench;*

3x failure sets.

*Done.*

just jabbed an amp of Cypionax in my pec. First test ive used since start of cycle. See if it gives me a bit more of a boost during the day over the up and down energy tren sides.


----------



## Huntingground

Weight still down? Why? What's diet like?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Huntingground said:


> Weight still down? Why? What's diet like?


tren's burning body fat off, so was expecting a drop. Added some test to hope to get some volume back.

diets ok, but im sooo hungry all the time thanks to the tren speeding up my metabolism. Find myself picking at junk, and loads of carbs, like fresh france stick with loads of butter on, mmmm lol


----------



## Huntingground

Clubber Lang said:


> tren's burning body fat off, so was expecting a drop. Added some test to hope to get some volume back.
> 
> diets ok, but im sooo hungry all the time thanks to the tren speeding up my metabolism. Find myself picking at junk, and loads of carbs, like fresh france stick with loads of butter on, mmmm lol


When on large amounts of gear, I find I can eat all day and not feel hungry.

Physique improving due to the tren?

Interesting to see what impact the test has too.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Huntingground said:


> When on large amounts of gear, I find I can eat all day and not feel hungry.
> 
> Physique improving due to the tren?
> 
> Interesting to see what impact the test has too.


bodies changing yeah, need more ab work before i take any pics to post lol.

still waiting for missus to shave my sodding back so i can train in a vest, that always gives you a boost when lifting in front of mirrors.


----------



## bail

I always no it's time to veet the back when I turn my head and my shoulder hair tickles my chin lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

yesterdays pec jab. Sat down while i did it, so i have rolls around my stomach, should have taken it standing up, and tensing abs pmsl. Shouldnt have eaten so much before hand too lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> yesterdays pec jab. Sat down while i did it, so i have rolls around my stomach, should have taken it standing up, and tensing abs pmsl. Should have eaten so much before hand too lol.


how much are you pinning in your pec?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> how much are you pinning in your pec?


was a 2ml amp of Cypionax 200mg.


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> was a 2ml amp of Cypionax 200mg.


ta, I have a torn pec and was thinking of pinning in the pec with deca to help with my recovery


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> ta, I have a torn pec and was thinking of pinning in the pec with deca to help with my recovery


dont think spot jabbing actually does anything does it? GH or maybe that TB500 or whatever its called might give better site recovery, but think steds dont make any difference?


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> dont think spot jabbing actually does anything does it? GH or maybe that TB500 or whatever its called might give better site recovery, but think steds dont make any difference?


ya right but sadly can not go down the GH route. Yea mixed views about spot jabbing but I'm just trying to increase collagen to help so we'll see


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> ya right but sadly can not go down the GH route. Yea mixed views about spot jabbing but I'm just trying to increase collagen to help so we'll see


the way i see spot injections for steds is if did work my ar$e would be huge from all the jabs its had! lol

once its in your system it doesnt matter where you jabbed. I wouldnt risk sticking pins into damaged muscle tissue from things such are you tear, id avoid it TBH. Could create scar tissue too, which is very weak.


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> the way i see spot injections for steds is if did work my ar$e would be huge from all the jabs its had! lol
> 
> once its in your system it doesnt matter where you jabbed. I wouldnt risk sticking pins into damaged muscle tissue from things such are you tear, id avoid it TBH. Could create scar tissue too, which is very weak.


yeah good point


----------



## Clubber Lang

home for lunch time, chicken with rice then waited 30mins before shooting to the gym for legs.

been super setting legs for the last week or so, so decided to do the same this week but with a few more exercises. Find it more enjoyable, and less time consuming.

pec is fine today from yesterdays jab, only had to take 2x iburprofen tabs mid day, since then ive not taken anything. Can feel where the pin went, but nothing special.

need to jab some tren tonight as missed yesterdays. Jabbed test but forgot about the tren ha. Will take it after a shower pre-bed.

*Legs;*

*
*

*
super set extensions with lying curls;* (used a different leg extension machine today as usual one was broke, think i prefer this one to my old one, feels better on the knees, seat position and all);

12x 62.5lb exten

12x 1/3 stack lying

15x 100lb exteb

12x just over 1/3 stack lying

15x 137.5lb

12x half stack lying

15x 150lb

8x half stack

*Hack squats with SLDL;*

15x 40kg hack

15x 55kg SL

12x 80kg hack

12x 85kg

12x 80kg hack

8x 85kg SL

*seated calve raises;*

2x failure sets @ 50kg...should have done more calves as theyre pretty weak.

Abs, 2x failure sets incline bench. Trying to do a little ab work with every sesh now.


----------



## Clubber Lang

trained chest and biceps friday but didnt get round over the weekend to write it down, forgot now lol, was a good one tho, can def feel the tren kicking in and things getting lighter.

weekend was a ball ache on the doors too. Had a mate blindsided then rushed Friday night, looked pretty bad on cctv. Id finished and gone when it happened, was gutted, would have ran down and destroyed everyone. Guy was ok, lip was a mess, cut up from his teeth, no shiner either. Saturday, kicked off again at the same place, door staff screaming down the radio for support, me and a mate had to sprint around 300 metres to get there. Got half way and was ****ed! lol. Legs were like jelly. Was bizarre as we were running down the road a lad with a handbag was running up it, so we stopped him as it must have had something to do with the kick off. Started to walk him back to the bar that called in but noticed up the road lads were still fighting. I left my mate walking the lad back and i started running again, but....my legs were that shattered i couldnt move them properly, felt i was wearing lead boots. Must have looked like a right retard running the last 20 metres, feet dragging, gasping for air! Was fecked! lol.

Finally got there and was a young lad amonst a group trying to take on the world, as usual. Took charge and told my lads to back off, knowing that two police controlled CCTV cameras were watching by now, wanted the group of lads to come to us so we were covered when forced was needed. Ended up with one lad kicking off and pushing all his mates out the way to take us on. His missus got in front of him but he even pushed her to one side. Was at this point i went in, game over for him. Ended up choking him out with my right hand, only way to deal with him as he would have come back and back. Squeezed his throat with every ounce of strength i had, wasnt long before he was alseep sliding down my leg. He woke up about 10 seconds later and started kicking off again on the floor, so, choked him again then locked him up till police finally came. Funny thing was he started crying when i was holding him, begging me to let him go and get into a taxi with his missus. Coppers came, i let him go and then they let the lad go! Only to start giving it the big one again. Went down some backstreet and disappeared for 20mins.

Was still gasping for air after the lad went, had to get a lift back to my bar by the police, legs couldnt carry me back! lol. Legs were in bits Sunday, ankles too. Running 300m's in steel toe capped boots took its toll. Had to reach for the painkillers and beer Sunday! ha

today, knee is giving me a lot of jip, got ice pack on it. Got to the gym and had to give up after 1x exercise. The inside of my forearm, below my biceps, were so sore i struggled lifting plates on to the machine without being in pain. Decided to knock the sesh on the head and start tomorrow. Unsure whether it was DOMS from fridays bicep work, or wrestling with idiots friday and saturday night.

tren sides have lowered greatly. Not being anywhere near a snappy git as i was the first 3/4 weeks. On 5th week today and sides seem to have balanced out. Touch wood it will stay this way. Still waking up middle of the night in sweats, but attitude isnt as harsh to people.


----------



## Dai Jones

one hand choke...some strength there nice one


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> one hand choke...some strength there nice one


was with my right arm too, crushed it lol.

quick post shower pic, noticed shoulders and arms looking solid so got a snap before breakfast bloat lol.



arms are in a lot of discomfort today, right in the joint between bicep and forearm, on both sides! Unsure whats caused it, but think it might have been down to bicep curls on friday, and all that crack off over the weekend. Struggled badly at work, couldnt lift anything without moaning in pain. Was glad to finish and get some painkillers down my neck. Think im going to knock all but leg training on the head this week as its quite bad. 5th week into cycle and things are changing body shape wise, strength, stamina, so not going to risk further injury when i can just have a few upper body sessions off to recover. Ice packs and Biofreeze on them shortly

having no trouble sleeping at night now, so not using any sleepers, which is a bonus. Getting mad dreams and waking up twice a night in sweat, but im feeling shattered around 7pm most nights so come 10pm im asleep as soon as the lights go off. Seems tren sides are leveling out and im coping much better.


----------



## Kroc

Have you considered buying some Nytol? Even if it only to use once a week or so it knocks me clean out and means I get a whole nights unbroken sleep! Great if your struggling to get comfortable / achey as feck.


----------



## musclemate

Looking good overall buddy. However, Your chest always shines. :thumbup1:

Looks like you've finally run the lawnmower over that body rug! :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Kroc said:


> Have you considered buying some Nytol? Even if it only to use once a week or so it knocks me clean out and means I get a whole nights unbroken sleep! Great if your struggling to get comfortable / achey as feck.


Nytol makes me soooo groggy in the mornings, worst sleeper ive used. Half a zopiclone is enough for me, full one if things are bad.



musclemate said:


> Looking good overall buddy. However, Your chest always shines. :thumbup1:
> 
> Looks like you've finally run the lawnmower over that body rug! :lol:


chest rug sorted, but if you look closely you can see back hair coming over my shoulders lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

arms are still in pain, strained both sides in exactly the same place, probably over did curls friday. So glad i didnt start on the Neuro Pharma tub of Stanavars, would have been a waste, and possibly made things worse. Think my tendons and muscles are drying up quite a bit from the tren so need to be extra careful. Maybe not try too heavy weights as strength increases, but remain on a sensible weight but more reps.

not doing any upper body work this week due to this, need my arms to recover. Lift quite a lot of things at work so hoping for the best and a quick fix. Reaching for iburprofens and ice packs. Biofreeze later.

did some ab work today, rather than staying home. Cant do a great deal on abs before they start cramping up. Just did super sets of incline sit up's with cable crunches. Did about 15mins work, didnt count reps or sets, just did enough till i felt cramp kicking in.

was going to jab another amp of 200mg Cypionax today, but libido is still high so might see how it goes or just carry on and jab some tomorrow or later in the week. Dropped Caber now too. Dont need it, rather save it.


----------



## Super -ingh

On the plus side the tren has added some solid muscle to u by the looks of it


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super $ingh said:


> On the plus side the tren has added some solid muscle to u by the looks of it


adding solid muscle yeah, but its now starting to dry my tendons out.

knee is hurting pretty bad at the moment, so bad i didnt risk training it today, will see how it feels tomorrow. Could always just do calves and hams.

packing ice packs on it and using iburprofen, really quite sore when left in a position and not moved for a while.

bloody injuries!

taking collagen tablets again, just bought some more off zitvip.


----------



## musclemate

Clubber Lang said:


> adding solid muscle yeah, but its now starting to dry my tendons out.
> 
> knee is hurting pretty bad at the moment, so bad i didnt risk training it today, will see how it feels tomorrow. Could always just do calves and hams.
> 
> packing ice packs on it and using iburprofen, really quite sore when left in a position and not moved for a while.
> 
> bloody injuries!
> 
> taking collagen tablets again, just bought some more off zitvip.


Are you taking any joint and tendon supps mate? Like glucosamine, msm, mega cissus, fish oils?


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> Are you taking any joint and tendon supps mate? Like glucosamine, msm, mega cissus, fish oils?


havent for a long time. I was taken collagen tabs and Wellmans Jointace with glucos + other bits included.

not taken anything since i had 7 weeks off totally, all my joints were fine after that. Think the tren has dried my tendons out again.


----------



## Dan94

Looking good there :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang

sh#t nights sleep last night, had a bad night the night before too. Waking up around 2 & 4am in sweats. I woke up lying on my side and have water in my cleavage lol.

dreams are mental. Night before last i was dreaming my missus was taking drugs in a car outside my house with someone i absolutely dislike, told her she had a problem and then gave her a suit case that was hanging from a necklace around my neck lol. Then went outside, opened my boot, which always has a 7lb sledge hammer and stab vest in it, you never know ha, then started smashing the lads car up. Wake up from this in a panic and took me a while to get back to sleep. Had to walk round the house for a bit.

last night i was dreaming of door work and the place i worked at was on fire. Was standing in front of the building waving to people to move on. Reminded me of the scene from Naked Gun were the doctor crashed into a fireworks shop and Frank Drebin shouting out "nothing to see here, move along" while fireworks are going off and burning people running out the place lol.

bizarre!!

gonna try doing some leg work today, knee doesnt feel too bad today. Will try and lift a light weight with my arms and see how theyre recovering. They feel ok but havent had to lift anything for a few days now. Wont properly train upper body and use arms till next week just to be safe, if theyre capable.


----------



## Clubber Lang

knee felt a little better today so decided to do some leg work, but nothing major. Got there and two of the machines i would have used were broke, so just did a few bits.

legs are feeling a little sore now so having 30mins of ice on my knee to chill things out.

*seated calve raises;*

15x 35kg

15x 70kg

15x 80kg

12x 80kg

*leg extensions;*

15x 100lb

15x 150lb

15x 150lb

10x 150lb...didnt go higher, dont wanna over do it.

*SLDL with BB;*

12x 100lb

12x 100lb

10x 100lb

*calve raises using hack squat;*

3x failure sets @ 120kg

*incline sit up's*

2x failure sets, around 15 reps, then got cramp so didnt do a 3rd set.

*Done.*

got a 6hr door shift now, grrr, its like 1-degrees outside now and im standing out in it from 830 till 2am! Joy!


----------



## Sharpy76

Clubber Lang said:


> sh#t nights sleep last night, had a bad night the night before too. Waking up around 2 & 4am in sweats. I woke up lying on my side and have water in my cleavage lol.
> 
> dreams are mental. Night before last i was dreaming my missus was taking drugs in a car outside my house with someone i absolutely dislike, told her she had a problem and then gave her a suit case that was hanging from a necklace around my neck lol. Then went outside, opened my boot, which always has a 7lb sledge hammer and stab vest in it, you never know ha, then started smashing the lads car up. Wake up from this in a panic and took me a while to get back to sleep. Had to walk round the house for a bit.
> 
> last night i was dreaming of door work and the place i worked at was on fire. Was standing in front of the building waving to people to move on. Reminded me of the scene from Naked Gun were the doctor crashed into a fireworks shop and Frank Drebin shouting out "nothing to see here, move along" while fireworks are going off and burning people running out the place lol.
> 
> bizarre!!
> 
> gonna try doing some leg work today, knee doesnt feel too bad today. Will try and lift a light weight with my arms and see how theyre recovering. They feel ok but havent had to lift anything for a few days now. Wont properly train upper body and use arms till next week just to be safe, if theyre capable.


Cool dreams lol.

So much for the tren sides balancing out

How much tren you doing atm? And how much test have you added in?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Cool dreams lol.
> 
> So much for the tren sides balancing out
> 
> How much tren you doing atm? And how much test have you added in?


1g tren zero test I think? Haha how you doing Mr sharpy?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> 1g tren zero test I think? Haha how you doing Mr sharpy?


Pussy dose of Tren isn't it 

Think he's added a little test now


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sharpy76 said:


> Cool dreams lol.
> 
> So much for the tren sides balancing out
> 
> How much tren you doing atm? And how much test have you added in?





C.Hill said:


> 1g tren zero test I think? Haha how you doing Mr sharpy?





R0BLET said:


> Pussy dose of Tren isn't it
> 
> Think he's added a little test now


1G Neuro Pharma tren-e. Jabbing 2.5ml twice per week. I did use 200mg Cypionax last week, first shot of test since i started this cycle, end of 5th now. Was going to jab test again this week, but dont feel i need it. Libido is higher enough or at a level im happy with. I did possibly panic when i jabbed the test as tren as taken some volume off me, thought id take low dose test to bring some water/volume back, but TBH, shapes changed again since then and looking pumped and solid.

tren arm last night before work...lol



havent done any upper body work this week due to strains in both forearm joints, so pretty happy. Will go light next week, dont want to push it and increase my injuries.

was thinking of adding some NP Stanavar the other week, so glad i didnt! Would have been a waste and only made my tendons worse!


----------



## Yes

Just curious. With the heavy dosages you're using, how often do you donate blood?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Yes said:


> Just curious. With the heavy dosages you're using, how often do you donate blood?


lol, dont think they'll let me donate!


----------



## FelonE1

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, dont think they'll let me donate!


I'll have some lol.


----------



## Yes

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, dont think they'll let me donate!


So you let blood at all?


----------



## Super -ingh

Think the answer is no


----------



## Clubber Lang

Yes said:


> So you let blood at all?


your not allowed to donate blood when your being injecting yourself with drugs.

im tempted to get a Donor Card tho, so if anything is still functioning after ive gone they can have it. Cant take it with me, body will be just an empty shell :thumbup1:


----------



## Yes

Clubber Lang said:


> your not allowed to donate blood when your being injecting yourself with drugs.
> 
> im tempted to get a Donor Card tho, so if anything is still functioning after ive gone they can have it. Cant take it with me, body will be just an empty shell :thumbup1:


You're not worried about your haematocrit levels?


----------



## DaveCW

Clubber Lang said:


> your not allowed to donate blood when your being injecting yourself with drugs.
> 
> im tempted to get a Donor Card tho, so if anything is still functioning after ive gone they can have it. Cant take it with me, body will be just an empty shell :thumbup1:


Yeah but you don't tell them you have been injecting yourself with all sorts.

Or is that not how it all works.


----------



## Clubber Lang

why is everyone so interested in my blood??! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Clubber Lang said:


> why is everyone so interested in my blood??! lol


I don't care if that helps mate lol


----------



## Super -ingh

U selling blood CL? How much per litre


----------



## Clubber Lang

back hair finally got trimmed!


----------



## Clubber Lang

did some lifting this morning at work and forearms held up so risked it and did some shoulder and tricep training today. Placed elbow sleeves on a good 20mins before training to get some warmth in them and seemed to work. Did start to feel them getting sore near the end so timed it right. Forearms feel tight now, dont want to stretch my arms out too much in case it strains something again. Will have a shower soon, jab some tren, and then get some ice on my arms.

also, missus has come back from work feeling like crap, germs!! I swear to God if i get ill im gonna cry! Last thing i need at the moment!

something i havent mentioned for the last 2/3 weeks is ive been really pausing on some movements, like today with shoulders, on my last set BB shoulder press i'll rest the bar on the top of my chest for 2 seconds then press, rather than lowering the bar to touch my chest before pressing straight away.

*seated BB press, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

5x 100kg

*seated bent over DB's;*

12x 25lb

8x 30lb

8x 35lb

*machine rear delt;*

12x 1/4 stack, weight unknown

10x 1/2 stack

8x 1/2 stack....felt forearms getting tight so didnt increase to full stack, which i can lift.

*close grip pushdowns;*

10x 80lb

10x 120lb

4x 150lb

*reverse grip pulldowns, shoulder width;*

failure @ 60lb

2x failure @ 80lb

2x failure sets incline ab sit up's.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Difficult nights sleep last night. Woke up 1am fresh as daisy thinking it was morning, but managed to drift off. Then was awake at 3, then woke up at 4 and couldnt fall back to sleep again till 6am, then up at 7 for work.

Stopped taking zops as i can fall asleep at the start of the night, but seems after a few hours im up again. Might need something to keep me under. Ive just got some samples of Xanax so might try one tonight.

Had made dreams again. Was fighting with a load of mates at a football match, which is weird cus i hate football and would never go to one, then got chased and arrested. Then i was in some woods at a burial, followed by finding myself pushing a shopping trolley and riding it, up hill?? lol. Seems like a up hill struggle at the moment. ha


----------



## musclemate

Clubber Lang said:


> Difficult nights sleep last night. Woke up 1am fresh as daisy thinking it was morning, but managed to drift off. Then was awake at 3, then woke up at 4 and couldnt fall back to sleep again till 6am, then up at 7 for work.
> 
> Stopped taking zops as i can fall asleep at the start of the night, but seems after a few hours im up again. Might need something to keep me under. Ive just got some samples of Xanax so might try one tonight.
> 
> Had made dreams again. Was fighting with a load of mates at a football match, which is weird cus i hate football and would never go to one, then got chased and arrested. Then i was in some woods at a burial, followed by finding myself pushing a shopping trolley and riding it, up hill?? lol. Seems like a up hill struggle at the moment. ha


Whack in some GH before bed bud... I've slept all through the night the last two nights for a long time. Also took a couple of melatonin.


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> Whack in some GH before bed bud... I've slept all through the night the last two nights for a long time. Also took a couple of melatonin.


i cant take GH bruv, it dries my tendons out so badly it effects my knee. Ansomone GH crippled me within 2/3 days from taking, had to come off.

sleep great on GH, but cant use it.

just got some xanax, not sure on strength and dose pre-bed yet.


----------



## Clubber Lang

no training today, usually do back on tuesdays but didnt want to do any pulling movements with my arms at the moment. Struggling to stretch them out fully.

been to the dentist twice today too, so didnt really have time to fit anything in. Had a check up this morning and found out i needed a new filling, @ £120 a pop! Plus needed two xrays as i havent had any done since 2012. Had to go back for my filling, got a cancellation this afternoon so went back. Check up, xrays, white filling, sent close to £200! ****ers lol.

gonna blast legs tomorrow, wednesday is normally my day off but need to go do something.

got some 1mg Xanax so will have one later tonight, hopefully keep in under rather than waking up early hours fresh as a daisy!


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg sesh today, usual rest wednesday but as i didnt go yesterday i couldnt have two days off.

been packing ice on my knee most nights to help tendon recovery so wasnt pushing quad work today. Just did more sets at a lighter weight then going heavy for last sets. I jumped on the hack squat, did one rep and thought, nah, wasnt gonna pi$$ my injury off ha.

had a Xanax last night, 1mg around 8pm, was laughing at 9pm then fell asleep nicely around 10. Didnt have any weird dreams this time, but felt a bit dazed in the morning, till i had a sugar free energy drink.

*legs;*

*
seated calve raises;*

20x 45kg

15x 65kg

15x 65kg

8x 65kg

*SLDL;*

12x 55kg

10x 85kg

8x 85kg....forearms hurting, strain just holding bar with locked arms is making them sore, tut.

*leg extensions;*

20x 100lb

15x 125lb

15x 137.5lb

12x 150lb....can jump to 200lb but kept reps to medium weight with good form.

*standing calve raises;*

3x sets 15x reps @ full stack, weight unknown.

*hack squat;*

1x rep @ 80kg....feck that, knee wasnt up for it lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Have you tried Amitriptyline ?

Couple of those at night and you'll sleep well


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Have you tried Amitriptyline ?
> 
> Couple of those at night and you'll sleep well


Used to be on a script for them. Made me feel spaced out the next day.


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Used to be on a script for them. Made me feel spaced out the next day.


How much was you taking? 10/20mg is ample.


----------



## Clubber Lang

R0BLET said:


> Have you tried Amitriptyline ?
> 
> Couple of those at night and you'll sleep well


missus had them prescribed for depression, work related. Shes just found a box, 25mg ones, just dropped one lol.

Going to chill out in bed now and watch some TV with ice on my knee.

Shes said they made her not give a sh#t about things, see what happens to me in an hour or so lol. Its like living in a chemist here lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Clubber Lang said:


> missus had them prescribed for depression, work related. Shes just found a box, 25mg ones, just dropped one lol.
> 
> Going to chill out in bed now and watch some TV with ice on my knee.
> 
> Shes said they made her not give a sh#t about things, see what happens to me in an hour or so lol. Its like living in a chemist here lol.


Yeah they used to be used as anti d's but you had to take 150mg each day!

25mg is plenty. I have the odd one and only have 10mg and that does me fine lol

Haha, we have all sorts of prescription meds here too


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> How much was you taking? 10/20mg is ample.


50mg lol. Gave my mate a few and he fell asleep on the kitchen floor haha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

R0BLET said:


> Yeah they used to be used as anti d's but you had to take 150mg each day!
> 
> 25mg is plenty. I have the odd one and only have 10mg and that does me fine lol
> 
> Haha, we have all sorts of prescription meds here too


just hope i dont wake up dribbling....more so than normal lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

R0BLET said:


> Have you tried Amitriptyline ?
> 
> Couple of those at night and you'll sleep well


got heavy eyes and giggles lol


----------



## TELBOR

Clubber Lang said:


> got heavy eyes and giggles lol


Time to get in bed mate lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

no training today, as did thursday leg sesh yesterday instead.

DOMS on legs, hams especially so all good.

jabbed 2.5ml tren-e, right glute, no issues.

sleeping has become a problem again. I seem to be waking up at 1am fresh but able to get back to sleep, then 4-30am im wide awake. Had an Amitriptyline last night, chilled me out but didnt keep me asleep. Will have a full zop tonight and if tired in the morning i'll try and get a power nap around lunch.

arm joints still sore, so is my knee. Ice pack strapped to my leg now.


----------



## Clubber Lang

chest yesterday, friday, no bicep work with them this week as still struggling. Forearms were quite sore after this sesh TBH, lifting barbup off the rack etc.

getting huge pump from tren while training too, either that my t-shirts have shrank lol.

*Chest;*

*
*

*
incline smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 130kg

*hammer strength press;*

12x 40kg each side

8x 60kg each side

6x 70kg each side

*machine dips;*

failure @ full stack + 40kg

2x failure @ full stack + 80kg

*Done.*

weighed in at 18st 1lb


----------



## TELBOR

Clubber Lang said:


> chest yesterday, friday, no bicep work with them this week as still struggling. Forearms were quite sore after this sesh TBH, lifting lifts up of the rack etc.
> 
> getting huge pump from tren while training too, either that my t-shirts have shrank lol.
> 
> *Chest;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> incline smith;*
> 
> 12x 50kg
> 
> 8x 90kg
> 
> 5x 130kg
> 
> *hammer strength press;*
> 
> 12x 40kg each side
> 
> 8x 60kg each side
> 
> 6x 70kg each side
> 
> *machine dips;*
> 
> failure @ full stack + 40kg
> 
> 2x failure @ full stack + 80kg
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> weighed in at 18st 1lb


And how's the sleep lol


----------



## DaveCW

Clubber Lang said:


> got heavy eyes and giggles lol


Try Nortriptyline it's like Amyitriptyline without the side effect profile.

Changed my split to 3 on 1 off smashing every body part twice a week so will be treating myself to some of these pills :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang

R0BLET said:


> And how's the sleep lol


sleep patterns totally changed now. I can drift off no problem, but waking up a few hours later fresh as a daisy, then will drift off and 4-430am im up and struggling. Im trying to get to sleep later on at night but shattered around 10pm and then its bedtime.

dreams are warped. Was dreaming i was being attacked but 4 blokes last night with throat cut razors, all swiping for my legs and felt some cutting me, but without the pain. Didnt wake up in panic or anything, dream just carried on with me walking into a supermarket and asking a lady who works there for a Sig Sauer or a Glock, so i could go after the lads who attacked me. She pulled out a Dessert Eagle but said i wanted a Sig. She then started shooting up the supermarket and police arrived so i walked out. Woke up at that point in a sweat lol. Have no idea what any of that means. I know some say dreams have meanings, explain that one?! lol



DaveCW said:


> Try Nortriptyline it's like Amyitriptyline without the side effect profile.
> 
> Changed my split to 3 on 1 off smashing every body part twice a week so will be treating myself to some of these pills :thumbup1:


not sure i can get them. I have zops, diaz, amyitrips, tranadol at hand so one of those should sort me ha.


----------



## TELBOR

Fúck you have some mental dreams lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

bad night at work. Was really busy and kicked off on the dance floor. Two lads fighting and one female, one of the twos mother got between them and got punched in the face, cutting your eye. Grabbed one of the lads and starting pulling him out but feck me he was a slippery, fell on the floor twice with him, second time i landed first and him on top of me, he manage to twist round to near face me and pulled his arm up for a punch, so quickly grabbed the back of his head and drove it into my knee as i fired it up. Bosh! KO'd him for a few seconds. Managed to grab him properly and pull him outside and got him face down on the floor for a good 15mins before police arrived. Ripped my bloody trousers tho. Good job i was wearing some thermal leggings or my ball bag would be hanging out, look like ive sat in chewing gum lol :lol:

fecked my arms up again tho. They were nearly recovered and now ive strained them again wrestling him out and others. Ice packs on them soon as i woke up.

on the plus side i found a £20 on the floor, pays for my new trousers ha.


----------



## musclemate

It always seems to kick-off where you work bruv... Either you are working in a particularly rough joint or you are secretly inciting a row to get rid of that tren aggression :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

musclemate said:


> It always seems to kick-off where you work bruv... Either you are working in a particularly rough joint or you are secretly inciting a row to get rid of that tren aggression :whistling: :lol:


lol, it is a rough place, sure most here have been on the Jeremy Kyle show, toothless roll up smoking jobless chavs! lol

problem is the place in town i use to work has shut for a refurb, and theyre taking theyre time doing it, making the new place im on the only late bar in town. Now, where i used to work it was full of young 18-30 year olds who were smartly dressed. The place thats open late is a dive that all the scummy people drink, so theres a clash of breeds.

good example was last night, a fight broke out in the female toilets, we pulled about 5 girls in one group out and all were as rough as a Badgers ****! "we'll wait out here and smashing theyre fcuking heads in" blah blah blah....The other girls were shaking and afraid to come out till those that gone. When they did come out and i saw them for the first time they were a young group who wouldnt say boo to a goose, so you know exactly who started the fight, the Badgers ****s. Probably jealous of theyre good looks and clothes. Will continue like this for ages now.

Have lads arguing/fighting over if someone elses Stone Island top is fake or real?! Feel like banging peoples heads together ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

injured nearly everywhere but so bored at home so decided just to pop in and try some shoulder press work. One shoulder hurts when i lift above shoulder height, think ive slept on it and trapped something, nothing bad, just numb ache.

did some seated smith BB press but only half reps, basically the bar was touching my chest not going above head height, needed to avoid further shoulder trouble. Forearms still in pain, be going to watch TV in bed with an ice pack on each arm soon.

did some standing DB side raises, but kept to 25lb DBs for failure sets, did around 4 of these.

didnt bother with any tricep push downs, too much pressure and movement on the forearms, just did some sets on abs, cable crunches, then bailed.

just got out the house for 30mins really.

jabbed 2.5ml tren in my glute, highlight of my day so far lol.


----------



## Super -ingh

This must be a very boring day for u....considering all the crazy nite u have lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super $ingh said:


> This must be a very boring day for u....considering all the crazy nite u have lol


very. I might start baking during the day lol.

no gym today, joints arent ready and was back day today, def no pulling movements at the moment! Gonna do legs tomorrow instead of thursday, then see how i feel friday with chest. Then im getting on it with the missus. Full weekend off work from the doors, so time to get wasted and sleep all day!

tried sleeping without a zopiclone last night, was awake at 12 still, but drifted off till about 4, then was in and out of sleep till 7am.

gonna try just a Xanax tonight and see if they keep me under. Hear your not as monged in the mornings with these.


----------



## Chronic

I'd go mad with all the injuries you pick up mate, fairplay for crackin on though.


----------



## Clubber Lang

did legs today but lacked energy and focus, should have had a pre workout supp but forgot. Came home at lunch time, quick sandwich and carbs then shot to the gym. Got there and wasnt mentally 100%, just felt a little drained. Should have had a proper meal, given in an hour, then trained.

still having weird dreams. Last night i was in a German WW2 tank, PzV Panther, and driving around blowing stuff up. Then it turned into a WW2 computer game i used to play about a decade ago called Close Combat, loved that game. I was control this tank fighting over a mansion with a lake or river next to it. Then a pirate ship appeared firing its cannons. Then it turned back with me inside the tank and driving it off the battlefield were it turned into a scene from the Ardennes, all snowing and ruined buildings. Was realistic and bizarre. I did have half a zopiclone and Xanax last night lol.

anyways, training...

*legs;*

*
*

*
seated calve raises;*

failure @ 40kg

failure @ 60kg

failure @ 60kg....aiming for 15x reps last two sets, didnt count, good start to a sesh really :/ ha

*super set extensions with lying curls...*

*
leg extensions;*

20x 1/2 stack..weight not marked

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

*lying curls;*

12x 6 of 15s plates...weight unknown

12x 8 of 15 plates

10x 8 of 15 plates

*calve raises using hack squat;*

failure @ 120kg, around 15 reps

failure @ 160kg around 12 reps

failure as above ^

*
ab crunches;*

2x failure sets of rope pulldowns

*Done.*

was going to do some SLDL but didnt have the strength

hunters chicken and wedges tonight, cheat meal! mmm


----------



## Clubber Lang

feel ****e! Have done for since friday now, feels like ive been hit by a train, joints ache, shoulder ive slept funny on and trapped something so painful to lift above shoulder height, knees sore, back of calve hurts badly, just feel im rdy for the scrap yard! Think ive been hit with a bug and just exhausted and suffering with injuries. Appetite is off too, just too tired to cook a proper meal and if i do im either staring at it or just picking at it, so been eating a lot of junk recently. Just going through a slump i think, and tren sides arent helping. Struggling to get moving or anything done. Because of this ive decided to come off, try and get my body clock back to normal and get some injuries from tren dryness sorted. Might have some away work coming up soon, lots of traveling and less gym time. Need to get sorted as being stuck in a car/van for hours on end kills my right knee, so need it recovering before that work starts.

Wont be running PCT, might run low dose test and deca EW, see if the dec helps with joints and injuries.


----------



## skipper1987

Good luck buddy injuries suck dick!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> feel ****e! Have done for since friday now, feels like ive been hit by a train, joints ache, shoulder ive slept funny on and trapped something so painful to lift above shoulder height, knees sore, back of calve hurts badly, just feel im rdy for the scrap yard! Think ive been hit with a bug and just exhausted and suffering with injuries. Appetite is off too, just too tired to cook a proper meal and if i do im either staring at it or just picking at it, so been eating a lot of junk recently. Just going through a slump i think, and tren sides arent helping. Struggling to get moving or anything done. Because of this ive decided to come off, try and get my body clock back to normal and get some injuries from tren dryness sorted. Might have some away work coming up soon, lots of traveling and less gym time. Need to get sorted as being stuck in a car/van for hours on end kills my right knee, so need it recovering before that work starts.
> 
> Wont be running PCT, might run low dose test and deca EW, see if the dec helps with joints and injuries.


you don't get much luck with getting bugs do ya


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> you don't get much luck with getting bugs do ya


missus is a PE teacher so always a plague going round the school. She felt run down last week, that should have been my signal to hammer the vit-c, but didnt.

just feel totally run down with no motivation. Best way to describe it is i feel, and look, like Steve off Coronation Street lol! Cant be ****d with anything ha.

got aches everywhere, back of my right calve is in bits, shoulder i cant lift above shoulder height without a stabbing pain, slept funny on it, knees sore still, forearms arent too bad tho lol.

sleep is poor too. Tren sweats and dreams are still strong. Was dreaming i was being chased by armed police last night with a mate, got cornered in a building site then shot. That was after i jumped off a bridge onto a moving HGV to escape down the Dartford tunnel??! pmsl. Bed was wet with tren sweat. Had enough of it now, stopped jabbing.


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> missus is a PE teacher so always a plague going round the school. She felt run down last week, that should have been my signal to hammer the vit-c, but didnt.
> 
> just feel totally run down with no motivation. Best way to describe it is i feel, and look, like Steve off Coronation Street lol! Cant be ****d with anything ha.
> 
> got aches everywhere, back of my right calve is in bits, shoulder i cant lift above shoulder height without a stabbing pain, slept funny on it, knees sore still, forearms arent too bad tho lol.
> 
> sleep is poor too. Tren sweats and dreams are still strong. Was dreaming i was being chased by armed police last night with a mate, got cornered in a building site then shot. That was after i jumped off a bridge onto a moving HGV to escape down the Dartford tunnel??! pmsl. Bed was wet with tren sweat. Had enough of it now, stopped jabbing.


i'm not sure whats better your dreams or your work on the doors  ....how much Tren were you running I ran 300 last time and no issues at all but I've just started WC's equitest instead


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> i'm not sure whats better your dreams or your work on the doors  ....how much Tren were you running I ran 300 last time and no issues at all but I've just started WC's equitest instead


1000mg/1G EW, on its own, nothing else lol.

dreams are brill must admit, but waking up cold from sweating and not being able to find a dry spot is horrible ha. Pi$$ for england during the night too!


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> 1000mg/1G EW, on its own, nothing else lol.
> 
> dreams are brill must admit, but waking up cold from sweating and not being able to find a dry spot is horrible ha. Pi$$ for england during the night too!


no wonder I wasn't getting any sides


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> i'm not sure whats better your dreams or your work on the doors  ....how much Tren were you running I ran 300 last time and no issues at all but I've just started *WC's equitest* instead


ive ran wc equitren with some test seperate, that was mint. Did 4ml EW of the equitren, got into excellent shape, infact my avi pic was taken on that cycle


----------



## LordOfTheManor

Clubber Lang said:


> ive ran wc equitren with some test seperate, that was mint. Did 4ml EW of the equitren, got into excellent shape, infact my avi pic was taken on that cycle


What amount of test did you run with the equitren mate? Did you run anything else with it? Was thinking of using eq for the first time myself and the equitren has caught my eye.

All the best with the niggly injuries bud. Been there myself, everything seemed to come at once for me. It was a case of coming off everything, having a proper rest, not just for my body but for my head too. I then started back on the basics and slowly built everything back up.


----------



## Clubber Lang

LordOfTheManor said:


> What amount of test did you run with the equitren mate? Did you run anything else with it? Was thinking of using eq for the first time myself and the equitren has caught my eye.
> 
> All the best with the niggly injuries bud. Been there myself, everything seemed to come at once for me. It was a case of coming off everything, having a proper rest, not just for my body but for my head too. I then started back on the basics and slowly built everything back up.


off the top of my head, i think i ran 2ml of rohm test-hep 300mg EW, so ml of that plus 2ml of equitren, 2x 3ml jabs EW. I ran oral winny near the end to id imagine.

i did have 7 weeks off totally late last year, got man flu badly and get hit with everything else going. Didnt train for 7 weeks. All injuires went, but after time they creep back, and the dryness tren gave me only made matters worse.

be back on tren over summer, but will miss with mast and test to hopefully balance sides out a little. Mean time im gonna get some deca in i think. Got a few boxes of Cypionax i bought to possibly use when needed for my tren only cycle, if libido crashed etc, so they havent been touched. Will probably do an amp of those with 1ml deca a few times a week from next week. Maybe a sprinkle of DS dbol in too ha.


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> ive ran wc equitren with some test seperate, that was mint. Did 4ml EW of the equitren, got into excellent shape, infact my avi pic was taken on that cycle


O right, might look in to that for my next one


----------



## Lukehh

most people say that tren with higher test the sides are worse?

i think i half come in here to check your progress half to hear the bouncer stories lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> most people say that tren with higher test the sides are worse?
> 
> i think i half come in here to check your progress half to hear the bouncer stories lol.


i heard adding test and other meds lowers sides?

had last weekend off the doors, needed a break, need a quiet weekend too, forearms are just about recovered, not trained at all this week so rested well. 3rd week in the month are usually quiet, waiting for payday. But now ive said that it'll probably kick off! ha


----------



## Lukehh

God knows then mate lol ull have to test yourself and report back


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> God knows then mate lol ull have to test yourself and report back


ha, no more tren till summer now, and i wont be taking it on its own! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

felt much better last few days, started feeling myself again, appetite came back with vengeance yesterday, was like i had hallow legs, or worms lol. Sat down last night and get a list together for diet foods and supps needed just to get my head back into things. Going shopping tomorrow to get bits im short of.

made it to the gym today too. Just did a steady chest sesh, didnt rush anything. Tried some arm work but forearm on my right just felt a little tight so did two light sets and moved on. Hoping for a quiet weekend on the doors with no trouble, cant be ****d wrestling with people and injuring myself more.

dropped 30mg DS dbol pre-workout too. Gave me a bit of a boost. Got some NP sust and dec landing tomorrow, gonna jump on those straight away. Unsure on oral use, have two options. 60/80mg DS ED for 4 weeks or 50mg DS with 50mg Nap ED. Sust and dec 3ml of each EW.

*chest;*

*
incline smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 110kg....rested bar on chest for as dead weight before lifted.

*seated hammer strength;*

10x 40kg ES

7x 60kg ES

6x 60kg ES

*machine dips;*

failure @ full stack + 20kg

2x failure sets @ full stack plus 60kg

*standing DB curls;* Just testing water with movement for forearm injuries.

1x failure @ 25lb

1x failure @ 30lb...only did 4/5 reps and quit, dont want to feck things back up.

*ab cable crunches;*

3x failure sets.


----------



## C.Hill

Glad your feeling better mate! 1g tren cycle Straight into sus and deca haha you loony. But regarding the orals, would Deffo go 50mg ds + oxy over 80mg ds.


----------



## Clubber Lang

C.Hill said:


> Glad your feeling better mate! 1g tren cycle Straight into sus and deca haha you loony. But regarding the orals, would Deffo go 50mg ds + oxy over 80mg ds.


must have been a bug, missus had it week before, that + tren sides, energy up and down and poor sleeping pattern just got on top of things. Things should get better next week or two when tren comes out system.


----------



## Clubber Lang

NP sust and dec landed today, will have a ml of each before work after showered.

decent night at work last night, good crowd in, not many youngsters so trouble was near enough zero.

3 lads had a bit of a handbags at dawn on the dance floor over nothing, had to pull them apart as they started to fight. The lad i grabbed i know from the gym so he calmed down once he knew it was me, but some lad throw a punch while i was holding him and my mate started to kick. Instantly thought of an action figure toy were you press a button on its back and the arms start chopping or legs kick out, was well funny! lol. Verbally destroyed the lad who through the punch while i was holding the guy, cheap shot, hate those. Sure the lad farted while i was threatening him lol.

oh oh, and one of my door lads had to pull out some 5,5ft young lad who only decided to square upto the tallest and probably biggest guy in the place, he must have been 6ft6 and around 20stone lol. Little lad was like, come outside to him, was in tears laughing at that. Ya barred!


----------



## skipper1987

Let us know how u find the NP GEAR used a fair bit of there stuff now. Oxys were power!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

skipper1987 said:


> Let us know how u find the NP GEAR used a fair bit of there stuff now. Oxys were power!!!


missed jab last night, totally forgot, so gonna start tomorrow on oils, do mon, wed and friday jabs. Started on orals already, get them in my system.

yeah my training partner used NP Oxys, were potent!

went to gym today with the missus, she was going regardless so thought i might as well tag on for 30-40mins. Had nothing else to do. Just did a bit of legs.

*seated calve raises;*

20x 40kg

15x 60kg

8x 60kg

*leg extensions;*

30x 100lb

15x 150lb

15x 150lb

8x 150lb...knee hurting so stopped.

*lying curls;*

12x 1/4 stack

12x 1/2 stack

1x 1/2 stack....instant cramp, had to jump off and walk round.

*standing calve raises;*

3x failure sets, around 10 reps each, full stack, weight not marked.

3x ab cable crunches

*Done.*

Taco time now! Eating like a horse :drool:

pic taken yesterday after i shaved my fur off...


----------



## dubboy

Clubber Lang said:


> missed jab last night, totally forgot, so gonna start tomorrow on oils, do mon, wed and friday jabs. Started on orals already, get them in my system.
> 
> yeah my training partner used NP Oxys, were potent!
> 
> went to gym today with the missus, she was going regardless so thought i might as well tag on for 30-40mins. Had nothing else to do. Just did a bit of legs.
> 
> *seated calve raises;*
> 
> 20x 40kg
> 
> 15x 60kg
> 
> 8x 60kg
> 
> *leg extensions;*
> 
> 30x 100lb
> 
> 15x 150lb
> 
> 15x 150lb
> 
> 8x 150lb...knee hurting so stopped.
> 
> *lying curls;*
> 
> 12x 1/4 stack
> 
> 12x 1/2 stack
> 
> 1x 1/2 stack....instant cramp, had to jump off and walk round.
> 
> *standing calve raises;*
> 
> 3x failure sets, around 10 reps each, full stack, weight not marked.
> 
> 3x ab cable crunches
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> Taco time now! Eating like a horse :drool:
> 
> pic taken yesterday after i shaved my fur off...


Lookin strong mate, what's the weight now ? Missed the leg fur !!


----------



## Clubber Lang

dubboy said:


> Lookin strong mate, what's the weight now ? Missed the leg fur !!


havent weighed myself recently, after i felt run down and didnt train or eat well ive avoid the scales in case ive dropped loads lol.

will jump on tomorrow and see what the damage is.


----------



## Sharpy76

Clubber Lang said:


> havent weighed myself recently, after i felt run down and didnt train or eat well ive avoid the scales in case ive dropped loads lol.
> 
> will jump on tomorrow and see what the damage is.


You probably shaved off half a stone in fur lol!

So after your tren e only cycle, how do you rate NP tren e? Do you wish you did other compounds with it?

Still looking like a unit!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sharpy76 said:


> You probably shaved off half a stone in fur lol!
> 
> So after your tren e only cycle, how do you rate NP tren e? Do you wish you did other compounds with it?
> 
> Still looking like a unit!


been awhile since i used tren-e, took a lot of it one year so decide to lay off it till recently. Sides were near enough instant, mood swings, sleeping and temper, then dropped off a little before returning. Had to come off, dried me out too much to the point joints and tendons were painful and keeping straining.

ran Caber at 1mg EW for a few weeks but libido was high all the way through my tren cycle, so dropped it. Didnt feel like i needed anything else with it, 1g tren was more than enough on its own. Just the sides that crippled me and made me ditch it.


----------



## dubboy

Clubber Lang said:


> been awhile since i used tren-e, took a lot of it one year so decide to lay off it till recently. Sides were near enough instant, mood swings, sleeping and temper, then dropped off a little before returning. Had to come off, dried me out too much to the point joints and tendons were painful and keeping straining.
> 
> ran Caber at 1mg EW for a few weeks but libido was high all the way through my tren cycle, so dropped it. Didnt feel like i needed anything else with it, 1g tren was more than enough on its own. Just the sides that crippled me and made me ditch it.


You sticking with plain sust and deca now for a bulk ? Any orals

whats the idea behind using caber with Tren e? Never used it myself, have used the alpha phArma Tren, think it's a bit easier on the system


----------



## Clubber Lang

dubboy said:


> You sticking with plain sust and deca now for a bulk ? Any orals
> 
> whats the idea behind using caber with Tren e? Never used it myself, have used the alpha phArma Tren, think it's a bit easier on the system


heard caber helps support libido and helps alittle with sides, and as ive never ran that much tren before i thought id tru caber, for the first time, to help. But TBH, after i stopped taking it i didnt notice any change, sex drive was still as high as before and sides reminded the same.


----------



## sadman

how much did tren at that dose alone effect your cardio? cause it kill mine with just 500mg..


----------



## Clubber Lang

sadman said:


> how much did tren at that dose alone effect your cardio? cause it kill mine with just 500mg..


cardio?...... i dont do cardio sir lol. Everythings diet controlled and fast, but probably slowing, metabolism.


----------



## Clubber Lang

first jab of NP sust and NP dec today, 1ml of each into delt. So far no PIP, so see how it feels tomorrow.

went to gym straight after work, shoulders and a little tricep work, but didnt do much tricep work or weight cus my forearms are getting near to recovered, touch wood. Normally do back tomorrow but unsure whether to skip heavy pulling movements for this week, then start next week.

appetite dropped a little today while eating, unsure if its the DS and naps. Ate full meals but took my time and paced it, usually fill my face.

Shoulders;

*seated smith BB press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

4x 110kg, locked out about head height on final rep.

*machine rear delts;*

12x 1/2 stack, weight not marked

8x full stack

8x full stack

*DB side raises;* didnt go heavy due to forearms while lifting

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

10x 30lb

*tricep pushdowns;*

3x failure sets, around 10x reps @ 100lb

*Done.*

was going to do some ab crunches with cable, but some old man was hogging the cables doing so random **** lol


----------



## sadman

Clubber Lang said:


> cardio?...... i dont do cardio sir lol. Everythings diet controlled and fast, but probably slowing, metabolism.


your are a lucky guy m8...no shortnes of breath nothing??


----------



## Clubber Lang

sadman said:


> your are a lucky guy m8...no shortnes of breath nothing??


nope, didnt get anything like that. Just energy levels up and down with cold night sweats from dreams.


----------



## Clubber Lang

did back today, first tme for a few weeks due to forearm strains. Keep light, didnt want to force anything and undo whats recovered. Saying that i got back, lat especially, pump very quick, so couldnt really lift heavy due to that. Hope to be sore in the morning. Kept reps slow and controlled, no fast pulling.

jabbed NP sust and dec yesterday, no zero PIP today, forgot i had it so seems good so far.

*Back;*

*
lat pulldown, medium grip to face;*

12x 50kg

10x 75kg

10x 75kg

*cable rows;*

10x 100lb

8x 150lb

8x 150lb

*hammer strength pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 40kg ES....these killed me, back felt huge, must have been the dbol and nap 50 pre-workout lol

*smith shrugs;*

4x failure sets @ 60kg, 12-15 reps each, slow movements.

*Done.*


----------



## GetSuperBig

Clubber....In your experience of ansomone...if wanting to notice good changes would you say 6iu a day is enough?

Or maybe once used to it do 12iu eod...3 vials of 4iu split during the day


----------



## Clubber Lang

GetSuperBig said:


> Clubber....In your experience of ansomone...if wanting to notice good changes would you say 6iu a day is enough?
> 
> Or maybe once used to it do 12iu eod...3 vials of 4iu split during the day


if you can cope with 6iu ansomone ED you must be superman! lol

i did 3 days back to back with 4iu, by thursday i couldnt take anymore, sides were crippling!!!

i dropped down to 2iu 4x per week, pre bed on training days, just for sleep and recovery.


----------



## Super -ingh

brother whats the latest? wana hear some more crazy stories lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super $ingh said:


> brother whats the latest? wana hear some more crazy stories lol


had a head cold earlier this week, had to have some time off work, felt drained with no mojo. Started feeling ok thursday and had my first sesh yesterday. Managed to do some arms for the first time in about 3 weeks due to strains. Felt mint yesterday, every song on shuffle was spot on. Did light sesh on legs today but felt tired, last night and up early.

doors, its a full moon weekend so yes had trouble. Was like a live show of Jeremy Kyle all night! People wanting to fight theyre friends, everyone turned away for being drunk became crazed and massively abusive, blaming us for all the worlds problems before breaking down and crying. High light, pulled some young lad out for being tipsy, then kicked off threatening to "get his boys" and coming back in 10mins to shoot us. He then decided to hit himself in the face, a left then when he used his right he stumbled, about KO'd himself lol. Bust his own lip and blood everywhere. [email protected]! He eventually went away and 10mins later i was still alive, unfortunately :/

Not much later a blacked out car pulled up with him hanging the bang window, thought here we go.... called staff to the front as the driver got out, he was no one, young lad that TBH wasnt looking for trouble, needed the lads house keys to get rid of him. Would have ruined him anyway, ruined them all!

sent another bloke through an A-board near finishing time. Got kicked out arguing with his missus which i later found out was drinking while pregnant. Missus came out to give him house keys and turned to go back in the bar so he went for her, grabbed and pulled her back. Doorstaff jumped on him and pulled him off her, saw he was about to swing for one of us so stuck him on his ****, through a sign. Pushed him back down again then got pushed to one side as coppers came in.

Seems both are drunks, as bad as each other, fecking hate full moons. God help tonight.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> if you can cope with 6iu ansomone ED you must be superman! lol
> 
> i did 3 days back to back with 4iu, by thursday i couldnt take anymore, sides were crippling!!!
> 
> i dropped down to 2iu 4x per week, pre bed on training days, just for sleep and recovery.


i think its to do with your hands on work as well mate

atm im having a break of my day job which is v physical just doing doors 6 nights a week.

ive noticed cts from gh though still their is not as severe (same box of ansomone)

i think gh and manuel labour equal crippling cts


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> i think its to do with your hands on work as well mate
> 
> atm im having a break of my day job which is v physical just doing doors 6 nights a week.
> 
> ive noticed cts from gh though still their is not as severe (same box of ansomone)
> 
> i think gh and manuel labour equal crippling cts


yeah manual work and good gh isnt great.

i get bad cts too, must be sensitive.


----------



## Clubber Lang

first monday ive woke up fresh and not ill for a while. Had head cold last week, felt like a hangover all week, only started feeling better on thursday, then did my only sesh friday, was mint, mojo was back. Saying that now the missus had what i had so i best not getter back or she'll get a slipper round her chops! lol

started back today, shoulders and triceps. Nice empty gym so straight in and out without having to chat to or wait for anyone.

*shoulder press, seated smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 90kg

*upright rows, smith;*

15x 30kg

12x 50kg

8x 50kg

*standing DB side raises;*

12x 30lb

10x 35lb

8x 35lb

*machine rear delts;*

12x 1/2 stack, weight unknown

8x 3/4 stack

6x full stack

*close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

4x 150lb

*reverse grip pulldowns;*

3x failure on 80lb. Didnt do many reps per set as i used a shorter bar and grip wasnt shoulder width apart, so sore on wrists. Couldnt find longer bar anywhere.

2x incline ab sets, till failure.

*
Done.*

1ml sus n 1ml dec, glute, done.


----------



## Super -ingh

I guess in a couple weeks will be good to see how ur body's changed up with the addition of deca and more test, and see if ur tendons heal up


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super $ingh said:


> I guess in a couple weeks will be good to see how ur body's changed up with the addition of deca and more test, and see if ur tendons heal up


just my knee, sodding thing. Always aches, hope the deca helps.


----------



## x_inferno

Clubber Lang said:


> *Starting Weight;*
> 
> 17st 13lb @ 6ft 2
> 
> *Starting Condition;*
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions please ask, I'll be open and honest about everything.


Do you maintain that condition in your starting photos without the use of gear?

Jesus Christ, your 'starting' condition is the condition I'd love to be even close to when finishing a cycle, nevermind before one :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

x_inferno said:


> Do you maintain that condition in your starting photos without the use of gear?
> 
> Jesus Christ, your 'starting' condition is the condition I'd love to be even close to when finishing a cycle, nevermind before one :lol:


i blast and cruise so always on juice, whether it be a mild-heavy cycle, or cruising on a single shot of test EW. I always maintain a decent shape throughout the year.


----------



## philippeb

DAMM .. could learn a lot here!

SUBBED.

How would you recomend the yates workout you started the log with ?

For somone on my "shape" or whatever it is


----------



## Clubber Lang

philippeb said:


> DAMM .. could learn a lot here!
> 
> SUBBED.
> 
> How would you recomend the yates workout you started the log with ?
> 
> For somone on my "shape" or whatever it is


try it bud, you can see the whole point of wasting time and energy on medium weights and saving yourself for the heaviest weight. Ideal for bulking.

TBH ive slipped away from it and gone back to the usual light, medium then heavy final set. 12, 8, 6/failure. Tho i will start doing the DY routine again now, touch wood, im feeling better and have more focus.

*Back sesh today*. Forearms pump from naps and dbol set me back alittle, not much, just had to reduce weight a bit to manage it.

*hammer strength pulldowns;*

12x 20kg each side

10x 40kg each side

6x 60kg

*lat pulldown, medium grip, palms facing;*

10x 60kg

10x 85kg

8x 85kg...forearms pumped already.

*cable rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

6x 230lb

*BB shrugs, smith;*

15x 50kg

12x 90kg

10x 90kg

*cable ab crunches;*

3x failure sets, didnt count, just went till near cramp kicked in.

cheeky 6mins on sunbeds.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

still here, just been busy with work and got on it at the weekend and was ruined all week till today lol.

did shoulders and back today, switching between each per exercise. Wont bother writing owt down till next week when im properly into it again.

missed jabs as well, but had some pharma 50mg test-prop today, free sample box. Got some test-e as well to try.


----------



## Clubber Lang

right, fresh week on it, didnt party at the weekend so gonna have a good week at the gym and not be hanging out my **** till wednesday like last week ha. Been finding myself having a good week training, then have a heavy weekend which makes the following week ****e at the gym. Dropped down to 17st 8lb when i weighed myself today, soon put some weight on by the end of this week.

*shoulders and triceps;*

*
*

*
DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*machine rear delts;*

12x half stack

10x 3/4 stack

8x full stack

*DB front raises;*

15x 25lb

12x 30lb

8x 35lb

*shrugs, smith;*

15x 50kg

12x 90kg

10x 90kg

*close grip pushdowns;*

12x 100lb

8x 130lb

8x 130lb

*reverse grip pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 70lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg day today, first time in a few weeks ive tried to hit them properly, was half ****d last week, but was still hanging.

*seated calve raises;*

20x 40kg

15x 60kg

12x 60kg

*leg extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

*leg press;*

12x 240kg

10x 280kg

8x 320kg

*lying curls;*

3x falure sets, 12-15 reps @ 1/4 stack.

*standing calve raises;*

3x failure sets 10+ reps @ full stack.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

rest day today, shoulders are sore and hams ache, lovely DOMS.

as well as rest day its junk food day, been eating a mixture of healthy chicken with junk. Got some strawberry cheesecake ice cream tonight to get through 

just about to tuck into a load of Cadburys Creme Eggs.

jabbed 1ml sust, test prop and dec. Dropped 50mg nap with my dbol and just on 60mg dbol ED now. Was getting heart burn off the nap


----------



## Clubber Lang

back today, got great pump, getting some volume back again. Cant wait to jump on scales tomorrow, see if ive put anything on.

*Back;*

*
hammer strength pulldowns;*

15x 20kg each side

10x 40kg

8x 60kg

*lat pulldown, to face/chest;*

12x 40kg

10x 80kg

10x 80kg

*close grip machine row;*

12x 60kg each side

8x 80kg each side

8x 80kg each side

*machine rear delts;*

3x failure sets @ 1/4 stack, around 12-15 reps.

*Done. Simple.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick chest and bicep sesh today. Trainer partner was shattered and i wasnt 100% myself, but hit it fairly hard.

going on a stag do tomorrow, up Doncaster, going horse racing then out drinking. Starting at 10am! Probably be in bed by early evening lol.

put on 4lb this week, well from monday. Weighed in at 17st 12.

*Chest & Bi's;*

*incline smith BB press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 130kg

*seated hammer strength press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

8x 70kg

*cable 21's curls;*

3x sets, cant remember weight, but huge pump, had to stop half way through 3rd set, forearms were at bursting point.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

stag do all dayer in Doncaster saturday, still hanging now. Started in whetherspoons at 9am, first drink at 10am, and i managed to keep going till 11pm then gave up. Only had breakfast till i got a dirty kebab and a pot noodle afterwards lol.

Went horse racing in the day, that was good, never been to a track before. Won feck all! lol. Only had £5 bets, lost £20 but was fun. Loads of fit birds dressed up too. Shame they die theyre skin orange!


----------



## Clubber Lang

first day back this week. Was hanging till tuesday, could have gone yesterday but had loads on and was hank marvin by the time i got home.

decided to do shoulders and back today, make up for lost time this week.

havent jabbed this week yet, unsure what to do as its a bank holiday weekend so will def be getting on it after work sunday night to unwind, then tuesday till friday next week ive got loads of away work on so wont be training. Might cruise for a bit till i know i can have another decent run at it. Company i do most of my day work for has just started theyre new financial year so work is coming in so gotta grab it as im self employed.

*BB shoulder press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 100kg

*Lat pulldowns;*

12x 55kg

8x 75kg

6x 100kg

*Cable extensions;*

10x 40lb

8x 50lb

8x 65lb

*Close grip rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

4x 250lb

*Standing DB side raises;*

10x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*Machine preacher curls;*

2x failure sets

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

legs today, but didnt get a crack deal done, gym owner i havent seen for awhile popped in so had a good chat.

still not jabbed this week, might stay off for a few weeks, away all next week with work so wont be training.

*Legs;*

*
seated calves;*

20x 40kg

15x 60kg

15x 60kg

*super set leg extensions with lying curls;*

15x 1/4 stack exten

15x 1/4 stack curls

15x 1/2 stack exten

15x 1/4 stack curls

15x full stack exten

15x 1/4 stack curls

*standing calves;*

3x failure sets, 15+ slow reps, full stack

*leg extensions;*

failure full stack

faiure 1/2 stack

2x failure 1/4 stack

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

*chest and biceps today;*

*
*

*
incline BB smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

7x 130kg..rested bar on chest before lifting.

*seated hammer strength;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 70kg

8x 75kg

*seated incline DB curls;*

failure 30lb

failure 40lb

failure 40lb

*DB preacher curls;*

2x sets of 8 reps with 30lb

2x sets of 8 @ 35lb

*Done.*

shot of Testex tonight before work. Full moon bank holiday weekend....joy!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

having this week off training, got loads on, loads of driving. Up early hours and not back till late afternoon so shattered. Knee is hurting like a bitch. Being stuck in the same driving position is killing me. Can do 1.5hr then have to get out and walk round for a bit to loosen it. Painkillers taken too.

just ordered some glucosamine blends and fish oils off zipvit, start taking these again. Missus knees are fecked too. She used to swim for County, now her knees are in pain and battered lol.

bank holiday was fun on the doors, sunday night especially. Had a panic call from a pub just up the road from mine so 6 of us ran up full speed. Turned round the corner and was a massive brawl outside, everyone fight everyone. 3 blokes fighting aload of youngsters, think it might have been drug related as the blokes where from other side of the city. They ended up getting baseball bats out the boot of a car they pulled up in, one lad got smashed in the head, massive gash down his forehead, bosh! Glass bottles flying everywhere. Door staff got stuck in, i clothes lined someone on the way to rugby tackling the guy with the bat, knocked him to the floor and tried to grab the bat but slipped out my hand. Another guy jumped on him so i got swinging with others. Had 1 lad in each hand and kicking another at one point lol. Threw them to the floor as one of my guys had some young lad we all hate, one of these mouthy ****heads that pushes you and winds you up. Soon as i saw him i dropped the lads i had a grip of and got some good shots in on the dickhead! lol. Wish it was all on CCTV cus it would have been mint to see. Heads going face first into the ground and walls, volleys, haymakers. I wish i smashed the guy with the bat when it slipped away from me, but cant go back in time, tut! lol


----------



## TITO

I feckin love this journal 

Remind me never to go out in your town mate its all ways kicking off lol the above sounds like summet out of Braveheart!!


----------



## Panda909

Was eagerly awaiting tales of the bank holiday lol with all due, would I feck kick off at your bit, wouldn't want to go against you!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

TITO said:


> I feckin love this journal
> 
> Remind me never to go out in your town mate its all ways kicking off lol the above sounds like summet out of Braveheart!!





Stevie909 said:


> Was eagerly awaiting tales of the bank holiday lol with all due, would I feck kick off at your bit, wouldn't want to go against you!!


lol, i dont kick off all the time, do my best to calm people down and speak to them on the level, that way you get the respect and thats what its all about, respect. You respect the premises and the staff and there'll be no problems. Its just the young ones that take too much meow, coke or phat and think they can do what they want. I blame theyre parents TBH, no discipline, no respect.

lol, was like braveheart, will remember to scream while running next time, with my radio waving in the air lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

glad this weeks nearly done, well day work, sick of getting up early to beat traffic. This week ive been Oxford, Basingstoke, Luton, Castleford, Chesire, Southampton and tomorrow is West Brom, then somewhere on monday lol. Cant believe its friday tomorrow already!


----------



## Lukehh

@Clubber Lang

where you buy shirts for the doors? also what size are you?

I've been shops but the biggest they do is 18" which is way too small I'm thinking 20" or something.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> @Clubber Lang
> 
> where you buy shirts for the doors? also what size are you?
> 
> I've been shops but the biggest they do is 18" which is way too small I'm thinking 20" or something.


i get mine from Primark. Short sleeve black shirts, they do white too, think theyre only about £6/7 a pop. I grab a few at a time as theyre seasonal and dont restock very quickly.

where i work, outskirts of city, i could get away with a plain black polo. You can get ones with security on the back for about £7 delivered i think. Tempted to try one of those now the weathers picking up, might be cooler.


----------



## Lukehh

Clubber Lang said:


> i get mine from Primark. Short sleeve black shirts, they do white too, think theyre only about £6/7 a pop. I grab a few at a time as theyre seasonal and dont restock very quickly.
> 
> where i work, outskirts of city, i could get away with a plain black polo. You can get ones with security on the back for about £7 delivered i think. Tempted to try one of those now the weathers picking up, might be cooler.


yeah i'm working in city centre so won't get away with that unfortunately. out of interest what size shirt are you? im guessing 20"?

also what advice / things to avoid etc would you give to a first time doorman.


----------



## Gary29

Just read through your journal mate, fair play to you.


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> i get mine from Primark. Short sleeve black shirts, they do white too, think theyre only about £6/7 a pop. I grab a few at a time as theyre seasonal and dont restock very quickly.
> 
> where i work, outskirts of city, i could get away with a plain black polo. You can get ones with security on the back for about £7 delivered i think. Tempted to try one of those now the weathers picking up, might be cooler.


I used to get the viper security shirts their pretty decent,


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> yeah i'm working in city centre so won't get away with that unfortunately. out of interest what size shirt are you? im guessing 20"?
> 
> also what advice / things to avoid etc would you give to a first time doorman.


if your new id have thought you'd be placed with others with experience to learn from. Prob best advice is not to over react in situations, dont go in head first, think and stay calm. Best to try and talk people down before ragging them out or stepping up. Ive gone in before without thinking or getting on the radio to ask for backup and sometimes it has gone wrong, end up on the floor wrestling with people and hoping others are alerting the doorstaff to whats cracking off to come help. Done that twice, remember both very well, knew i ****ed up but learnt from it. All a learning curve.


----------



## Clubber Lang

light training sesh today, suns out so hit calves lol. Did some shoulder work and tri's then called it a day. Havent touched any steds for what feels like months, but i bet its only been 2 weeks lol. Gonna stay off things for a few more weeks then will start a summer cycle. Cant decide what im gonna run. I was thinking fast acting rip blend with some npp for volume and joint support. But... im not going on holiday this summer so i thinking of not bothering with tren and perhaps go for volume with test & mast-e with var. Or, go with a slow release tren, mast and test blend like Wildcats TNT-mast 400, maybe bang 4ml of that in each week. Hmmm, decisions! ha

dropped down to 17st 4lb, which i was expecting. Not trained properly for weeks now and diet is eating what i want lol. Strength hasnt really dropped either, so its not all bad news. Still look well so its all gravy.


----------



## Clubber Lang

right then, planning for summer cycle now. Been off everything for a whole 3 weeks, could even be 4, feels like 4 months since ive jabbed or swallowed anything lol. Seems ages, but probably not as long as i think its been ha.

been busy with work and had injuries so just havent had the time or mental mojo to hit the gym as hard as i should, so decided to knock all steds on the head to give myself a break and sites time to soften up again.

got on it saturday till sunday night last weekend so body is in bits. Knocking that on the head too. Probably do reccy drugs once i month now to unwind, and not do as much of it!

summer cycle wise, thinking of a mixture of sust/t400 with a little dec and more mast-e, with some var added at some point.

400-500mg test EW

300-500mg dec EW, depending on brand

600-800mg mast-e EW

100mg anavar ED

DNP, 1x cap ED for week on week off cycle if needed, or 50mcg ph T3 ED

im not going on holiday this summer so decided against using Tren. I want to aim for fullness and volume rather than cutting up using tren or fast acting rip blends. Preferring the size and volume look, and so does my missus. Weight will be controlled with food dieting, i still dont do cardio lol.

getting everything sorted and in this week. Pins, barrels, steds, supps etc, all on order or already in. Bulk bought chicken and steak earlier this week so getting rdy for a fresh start on Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lukehh

sounds good plan mate, i much prefer a bit more size rather then the smaller lean look!

my mates dont understand how much drink + reccys ruins your life when you train! literally messes up my training / eating for the next 3 days easily which is why i barely ever do it now.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> sounds good plan mate, i much prefer a bit more size rather then the smaller lean look!
> 
> my mates dont understand how much drink + reccys ruins your life when you train! literally messes up my training / eating for the next 3 days easily which is why i barely ever do it now.


yeah, one night or day on it, or longer, and im behind with sleep, food intake and dont feel myself till wednesday/thursday. Totally ruins a week really.

missus is out of work now too, PE teacher, so im the only one with an income, so wont be doing any reccy drugs till shes back on her feet, cant afford it really. Especially as she drinks while on it, i dont, im much cheaper lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well, this is the first sunday for a long time that im fresh as feck and not still on it from saturday night or hanging out my **** lol.

just having a cheeky jab of Baltic sust and AP dec now, then tomorrow with do the same with some extra mast-e. Mast-e lands tomorrow or would have had some today.


----------



## Clubber Lang

first sesh today, shoulders and triceps. Had some difficulty with most of the shoulder exercises, got a pain in my right shoulder when i lift my arm around parallel height, slept funny ages ago and not been right since. Im ok pressing around neck/chin height upwards, but lifting from say top of chest or DBs from waist height im in pain.

jabbed some sust and deca yesterday, got some PIP from it, baltic sus, but havent reached for painkillers.

today had another shot of sust with 2ml mast-e. Will have another sust thursday with dec and have another 2ml mast-e over the week sometime.

*Shoulders and triceps;*

*
*

*
seated BB press, smith;*

12x 30kg

10x 50kg

5x 90kg

*cable extensions;* (these were painful for injured shoulder)

10x 30lb

10x 40lb

8x 50lb

*front DB raises;*

3x failure sets @ 30lb (really had to swing the right side ones up on the last set)

*upright rows, smith;*

2x failure sets of 20kg (had to ditch these quite quick, pain)

*close grip push downs;*

10x 80lb

8x 100lb

6x 120lb

*rope pull downs;*

10x 50lb

2x failure @ 60lb

2x failure sets on incline ab crunches

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

update..........DOMS

my abs are in bits, only did about 30 reps lol! Triceps are hammered too.

roll on back sesh later!


----------



## NorthernSoul

I had problem with rotator cuff, not sure if thats the same problem with you. I used to use smith machine for bench press alot and my prefers sleeping position is resting my head on my arm while lying on my side. This really fvcked my shoulder up. Woke up each morning with it killing! Could not do any shoulder excercise or even chest.

I used GHRP-2 for 8 weeks.

Took a month of all shoulder and chest work (apart from light flys till i got a good pump)

Then after a month I start back on chest while leaving all shoulder work out for another month.

Came back to a better shoulder!

Pain in the **** bit is not being able to sleep how im most comfy!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Juic3Up said:


> I had problem with rotator cuff, not sure if thats the same problem with you. I used to use smith machine for bench press alot and my prefers sleeping position is resting my head on my arm while lying on my side. This really fvcked my shoulder up. Woke up each morning with it killing! Could not do any shoulder excercise or even chest.
> 
> I used GHRP-2 for 8 weeks.
> 
> Took a month of all shoulder and chest work (apart from light flys till i got a good pump)
> 
> Then after a month I start back on chest while leaving all shoulder work out for another month.
> 
> Came back to a better shoulder!
> 
> Pain in the **** bit is not being able to sleep how im most comfy!


the pain feels right in the middle of my side/middle delt. Try not to sleep on that side but always wake up on it ha.

had a friend suggest doing some doggcrapp shoulder cure stretches. Need to look into them.


----------



## Clubber Lang

back today with some rear delts between back exercises.

forgot to mention yesterday, weighed in at 17st 7lb.

DOMS on abs and triceps today, was struggling last night to lift myself out my arm chair, triceps gave up and i fell back down ha.

*Lat pulldown;*

12x 50kg

10x 65kg

8x 95kg

4x 100kg

*bent over DB side raises;*

2x failure sets @ 20lb DB

*BB rows;*

12x 35kg

10x 55kg

10x 75kg

*bent over DB side raises;*

2x failure sets @ 20lb DB

*hammer strength one arm rows;*

10x 40kg

8x 60kg

8x 60kg

*smith BB shrugs;*

3x sets of 15 @ 75kg

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

current condition, as drawn by my missus....


----------



## spudsy

Clubber Lang said:


> current condition, as drawn by my missus....


Right calf needs to catch up a bit mate.


----------



## skipper1987

Clubber Lang said:


> right then, planning for summer cycle now. Been off everything for a whole 3 weeks, could even be 4, feels like 4 months since ive jabbed or swallowed anything lol. Seems ages, but probably not as long as i think its been ha.
> 
> been busy with work and had injuries so just havent had the time or mental mojo to hit the gym as hard as i should, so decided to knock all steds on the head to give myself a break and sites time to soften up again.
> 
> got on it saturday till sunday night last weekend so body is in bits. Knocking that on the head too. Probably do reccy drugs once i month now to unwind, and not do as much of it!
> 
> summer cycle wise, thinking of a mixture of sust/t400 with a little dec and more mast-e, with some var added at some point.
> 
> 400-500mg test EW
> 
> 300-500mg dec EW, depending on brand
> 
> 600-800mg mast-e EW
> 
> 100mg anavar ED
> 
> DNP, 1x cap ED for week on week off cycle if needed, or 50mcg ph T3 ED
> 
> im not going on holiday this summer so decided against using Tren. I want to aim for fullness and volume rather than cutting up using tren or fast acting rip blends. Preferring the size and volume look, and so does my missus. Weight will be controlled with food dieting, i still dont do cardio lol.
> 
> getting everything sorted and in this week. Pins, barrels, steds, supps etc, all on order or already in. Bulk bought chicken and steak earlier this week so getting rdy for a fresh start on Monday. Fingers crossed.


Glad to be reading this always look forward to your journals they never fail to entertain!!

In for plenty of gear and food porn and crazy stories!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> current condition, as drawn by my missus....


do you even squat bro


----------



## Sharpy76

Clubber Lang said:


> current condition, as drawn by my missus....


I'm not buying that, you've added in the calves after:lol:

Chicken legs


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm not buying that, you've added in the calves after:lol:
> 
> Chicken legs


LOL :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

rest day today, relaxed diet and cheat meals :thumbup1:

back is sore today, centre and rear delts especially. Feels great! Feel pumped too. Vars should land tomorrow so will jump on those straight away, 50mg.

jumped back onto USN's muscle fuel anabolic this week, a change from my usual DY Formass. Got strawberry, which ive had before, tastes great considering it has HMB in it. Smooth and thin liquid, goes down a treat. I also got free samples of the anabolic in raspberry smoothie and banana. The raspberry is fecking gorgeous, will be buying that flavour next. The banana is good too, but this is never my fav flavour, get bored of it quickly.

legs sesh tomoz. Going to try some squating for the first time in ages, usually leg press instead. Will take it easy and get form back.

jab day tomoz too. Do 1ml sust with 2ml mast. The friday or saturday top up with 1ml dec.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Clubber Lang said:


> rest day today, relaxed diet and cheat meals :thumbup1:
> 
> back is sore today, centre and rear delts especially. Feels great! Feel pumped too. Vars should land tomorrow so will jump on those straight away, 50mg.
> 
> jumped back onto USN's muscle fuel anabolic this week, a change from my usual DY Formass. Got strawberry, which ive had before, tastes great considering it has HMB in it. Smooth and thin liquid, goes down a treat. I also got free samples of the anabolic in raspberry smoothie and banana. The raspberry is fecking gorgeous, will be buying that flavour next. The banana is good too, but this is never my fav flavour, get bored of it quickly.
> 
> legs sesh tomoz. Going to try some squating for the first time in ages, usually leg press instead. Will take it easy and get form back.
> 
> jab day tomoz too. Do 1ml sust with 2ml mast. The friday or saturday top up with 1ml dec.


Love the usn MFA, like you say considering its an all in one it still tastes great. Before I used that I had some reflex one stop extreme and it was quite horrible in comparison!


----------



## Clubber Lang

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Love the usn MFA, like you say considering its an all in one it still tastes great. Before I used that I had some reflex one stop extreme and it was quite horrible in comparison!


used reflex instant mass quite a few times, solid product, but the rest of theyre range i forget about and look over. Theyre peptide fusion protein blend is nice.


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> rest day today, relaxed diet and cheat meals :thumbup1:
> 
> back is sore today, centre and rear delts especially. Feels great! Feel pumped too. Vars should land tomorrow so will jump on those straight away, 50mg.
> 
> jumped back onto USN's muscle fuel anabolic this week, a change from my usual DY Formass. Got strawberry, which ive had before, tastes great considering it has HMB in it. Smooth and thin liquid, goes down a treat. I also got free samples of the anabolic in raspberry smoothie and banana. The raspberry is fecking gorgeous, will be buying that flavour next. The banana is good too, but this is never my fav flavour, get bored of it quickly.
> 
> legs sesh tomoz. Going to try some squating for the first time in ages, usually leg press instead. Will take it easy and get form back.
> 
> jab day tomoz too. Do 1ml sust with 2ml mast. The friday or saturday top up with 1ml dec.


Where you getting the USN MFA from mate? Where do you find the best price?

Cheers

PS: Will be dropping in from now on. Like the sound the of the summer cycle... Shows that's any drugs can be used as long as you diet is on point :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> Where you getting the USN MFA from mate? Where do you find the best price?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PS: Will be dropping in from now on. Like the sound the of the summer cycle... Shows that's any drugs can be used as long as you diet is on point :thumb:


cheapest place was good old Ebay. Paid £49.99 for 4kg. Had to sent to my local Argos store which is mint, as its on the same road as the gym i train at  didnt get my free shaker tho, tut, but was grateful of that as ive got millions of them! Open my cupboard door and at least two shakers fall out every time! Drives me insane lol


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> cheapest place was good old Ebay. Paid £49.99 for 4kg. Had to sent to my local Argos store which is mint, as its on the same road as the gym i train at  didnt get my free shaker tho, tut, but was grateful of that as ive got millions of them! Open my cupboard door and at least two shakers fall out every time! Drives me insane lol


Sounds good mate, I do like it for the taste, might have to try the raspberry one now you have recommended it


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> cheapest place was good old Ebay. Paid £49.99 for 4kg. Had to sent to my local Argos store which is mint, as its on the same road as the gym i train at  didnt get my free shaker tho, tut, but was grateful of that as ive got millions of them! Open my cupboard door and at least two shakers fall out every time! Drives me insane lol


Also what lab you using for your Var? Im on my first cycle and considering throwing var or stanavar in at the end... thinking about Neuro Pharma stanavar


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> Also what lab you using for your Var? Im on my first cycle and considering throwing var or stanavar in at the end... thinking about Neuro Pharma stanavar


believe it or not ive gone before BD.eu 50mg var.

these got slated on wedinos testing site as not containing any active compound, yet the ones ive used in the past and the ones my mates have and are currently using have always been spot on. Told others to stick with rohm and or neuro pharma for the 50mgs, but theyve now going back to BDs as they thought they were better. Ive never had a problem with them, always got huge pumps and did what they should. Think there must more than 1 producer as people are getting duffs and others getting propers.


----------



## Clubber Lang

legs today, jesus, felt like ive never trained them! lol

did squats today for the first time in god knows how many months, maybe over a year. Had back problems from work some years back, got sciatica, dropped my tape measure and went to pick it up, bent over and bosh, legs went and nearly collapsed. Lower back has never been the same since, so deads and squats tickle that injury.

anyways, jumped onto some, just light weight, and thank god i went light, my legs were like jelly and burning like feck, lower back pump was bad too. TBH, i actually struggled getting my arms stretched over the bar when behind my neck, thats how long its been since ive gone squats, got no flexibility ha. Only finished on 75kg too lol, felt like a right woman, but hams were smashed and drank about half my water bottle afterwards, had to sit down lol. Thankfully hardly anyone was in the gym lol.

many moons ago i was doing 235kg for reps, then jumping on leg press with 480kg for reps, then my tendon fecked up, :crying:

went onto leg press after squats....oh dear, did 200kg for about 8 reps twice and gave up lol. Walked out the gym like a right fecktard! :lol:

just know my DOMS are gonna be bad tomorrow, and the day after that, ouch!

jabbed today too, and dropped a 50mg var. Did 1ml sust and 1ml mast-e. Was going to 1ml and 2ml mast but was doing a glute shot and 3ml in a barrel is tricky to hold and get my thumb on the trigger, sticks out too much. Will have the remaining mast with deca tomorrow.

chest and biceps tomorrow, cant wait for that :thumb:


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> believe it or not ive gone before BD.eu 50mg var.
> 
> these got slated on wedinos testing site as not containing any active compound, yet the ones ive used in the past and the ones my mates have and are currently using have always been spot on. Told others to stick with rohm and or neuro pharma for the 50mgs, but theyve now going back to BDs as they thought they were better. Ive never had a problem with them, always got huge pumps and did what they should. Think there must more than 1 producer as people are getting duffs and others getting propers.


Sounds good mate, cant source that im afraid so might have to stick with NP as people seem to be raving about it and that's what TEST im running currently!


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> Sounds good mate, cant source that im afraid so might have to stick with NP as people seem to be raving about it and that's what TEST im running currently!


yes NP are very good, have used and rated with others, theyre stanavar is brill too. Taking a gamble with the BD, we'll see...oosh!


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> yes NP are very good, have used and rated with others, theyre stanavar is brill too. Taking a gamble with the BD, we'll see...oosh!


If you rate that Stanavar then that's what I was already thinking so think ill get that ordered


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> If you rate that Stanavar then that's what I was already thinking so think ill get that ordered


training partner ran them when i was on NP var. Think he was on 4x per day, dried his joints out badly, especially when waking and moving for the first time, clicked everywhere ha.


----------



## NorthernSoul

I've used that Var a few times, always worked well for me also. I questioned it when I seen the test results as well..

My joints werent sore - so couldn't contain winny

I had no bloat - so wasn't dbol

I was very vascular with high blood pressure and nose bleeds with kept strength while cutting - seamed like var to me..


----------



## Clubber Lang

Juic3Up said:


> I've used that Var a few times, always worked well for me also. I questioned it when I seen the test results as well..
> 
> My joints werent sore - so couldn't contain winny
> 
> I had no bloat - so wasn't dbol
> 
> *I was very vascular with high blood pressure and nose bleeds* with kept strength while cutting - seamed like var to me..


thats what i like to hear lol. Chest and guns today, so hopefully var pump should look good :thumbup1:


----------



## Lukehh

ill be in for bank hol stories :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> ill be in for bank hol stories :lol:


lol, my legs are bits from yesterday so i wont be running anywhere if it kicks off, will pull rank and order the lads in lol.

struggling to get up out of a seat, hams and quads feel smashed, did feck all on them! Just not used to the squatting movements.

chest and biceps today, tho biceps already look pumped, looking solid.

*incline BB press, smith;*

12x 50kg

10x 70kg

8x 130kg

*seated hammer strength press;*

10x 40kg ES

8x 70kg ES

6x 70kg ES

*seated dip machine;*

failure @ full stack + 40kg

failure @ full stack + 80kg

*machine preacher curls;*

2x failure sets 3/4 stack.....didnt do many last set as forearm felt tight and im 100% not pushing it and pulling it again at the start of my summer cycle lol.

*Done.*

weighed in today......... monday was 17st 7, today....... 18st 2lb :thumb:


----------



## GetSuperBig

You still rate ansomone highly mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang

GetSuperBig said:


> You still rate ansomone highly mate?


yeah, strongest GH ive used to date.

actually made it today training, didnt honestly think i was gonna make it as i got home at 3am and was shattered all morning. Was alright when i got there tho, some chemical brothers blasting out. Wasnt 100% when training but thought doing 30mins is better than nothing + had to drive past the place so had to make the effort. Only 4 other people in the place, think everyone is hanging out theyre ****s from yesterday lol.

jabbed today, 2ml into each delt, mixture of mast, sust and dec. Started on 50mg BD var ED too, taken 1.5hr pre-training. Will up to 100mg ED when training is in full flow. Right shoulder feels a lot better now too. Unsure if its recovering on its own or the dec which i started last monday is already adding some lube to my joints. Not getting the pain when lifting to or past a certain height.

bank holiday on the doors was a bit boring, no dramas, no fights, no kick offs, everyone was calm.

*shoulders and triceps;*

*
*

*
seated BB smith press;*

12x 30kg

10x 50kg

6x 90kg....less reps than last week, but was shattered from work.

*seated DB front raises;*

12x 20lb

10x 25lb

10x 30lb....surprised low pain level when doing these, last week i had to really swing the right side up to avoid pain.

*seated bent over DB raises;*

3x failure seats @ 30lb

*close grip pushdowns;*

12x 80lb

8x 100lb

6x 130lb

*rope pulldowns;*

3x failure sets, 10+ reps, @ 60lb

*done.*


----------



## Lukehh

good workout mate.

doors was boring here too, at best removed a guy for being too drunk and he started shouting saying why and that we had no respect because hes in the army and his mate dragged him away thats about ya lot.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Woke up a bit stiff this morning, but looked pumped. Shoulders and triceps on a monday works out well as it gives me a good lift for the start of the week. Got big shoulders so that solid upper body look is always a great start to the week 

Back and rear delt today. Nice steady sesh as missus went with me and hear knees are fecked at the moment, so she needs a little more time to do her cardio so i pace myself training these days, if shes goes with me. Hardly anyone in the gym when i go so not in a rush trying to jump from exercises to exercise.

*Lat pulldown;*

12x 50kg

10x 70kg

8x 100kg

*Bent over DB side raises;*

12x 20lb

12x 20lb

*Cross grip pulldowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 150lb

6x 230lb

*Bent over DB side raises;*

12x 20lb

12x 20lb

*One arm machine rows;*

10x 60kg ES

5x 80kg ES....bit off more than i could chew with that weight, form wasnt the best, will do 70kg next time.

*BB shrugs smith;*

3x failure sets @ 90kg, reps 12-8 reps.

*Done.*

funny moment at the gym, two young lads on the lat pulldown, doing good form, but one lad was making a "OOSH" sound at the bottom of each moment, even on warm up set..pmsl!


----------



## Clubber Lang

legs today,

did with a mate but doing them again saturday morning as didnt do squats this time, tho wanted to. People were using the rack when needed, so did press instead.

didnt have my knee sleeves on, totally forgot about them till i sat on the press. Knees were making a horrible noise, best way to describe it is popping candy coming from both my knees, ouch! Wasnt/isnt painful, just horrible to hear ha.

*legs;*

*
seated calve;*

20x 40kg

12x 60kg

10x 60kg

8x 60kg

*leg extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

12x full stack

*standing calve raises;*

3x failure sets @ 120kg + full stack

*leg press;*

totally forgot what i did lol. Did 3 sets starting on just over 200kg, then went up, but cant remember what i finished on, too busy chatting, grr.

*SLDL;*

3x failure sets, around 15x slow reps @65kg

*Done.*

jabbed 1ml sust 1ml mast-e


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> . Knees were making a horrible noise, best way to describe it is popping candy coming from both my knees, ouch! Wasnt/isnt painful, just horrible to hear ha.


that doesn't sound good!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> that doesn't sound good!


no, wasnt the best sound, especially when your knees are on your chest before pressing ha


----------



## Clubber Lang

day behind,

did chest and some arms yesterday but not too much on the arms, forearm pump was heavy and dont want to strain my recovering arm again.

didnt feel like a got much from yesterdays sesh, felt like i hadnt really done a great deal after i finished, unsure whether its the gear kicking in and things are getting lighter, as the weights were heavy, chest anyways. Think it was cus i didnt get much bicep pump.

*Incline BB press, smith;*

15x 35kg

8x 75kg

5x 135kg

*Seated hammer press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 70kg each side

7x 80kg each side

*Seat dips;*

failure @ full stack + 40kg

failure @ full stack + 80kg

*Seated incline curls;*

10x 35lb DB

6x 45lb..tight forearm already

5x 45lb... stopped, pain.

*Standing EZ-bar curls;*

2x failure sets @ 30kg..... poor arm sesh, but dont want to push anything too much. Arms are still big anyways lol

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

busy with work last week so only made it twice to the gym so nothing to write about.

actually woke up fresh sunday for once, so fresh I actually went to the gym!! lol. Did some leg work and felt mint. Hope to do it most sundays, if poss ha.

started on Wildcat sust last week and Jesus its good! Over the last few days ive become a dog on heat! Taking to missus to heaven and back twice a day lol. Havent had this libido increase since I tried AP sust. Dropping the Baltic im running now and sticking with WC, it feels sooo much stronger!

increase BD var from 50 to 100mg ED with 20mg DS dbol, so 1 dbol and 1 var AM and other 1hr pre-training. Getting some good volume now from this cycle, so mast and vars are kicking in and strength and sex drive is up like a rocket from the WC. Got boners all the time lol.

switching training days round as well. So instead of shoulders, back, legs then chest, im now doing back, legs, chest then shoulders. Have less energy Fridays and shoulders are a decent size so can afford not to hit them as hard.

*Back and rear delts with some curls;*

*
*

*
Lat pulldown;*

12x 40kg

8x 70kg

8x 110kg

4x 120kg (full stack)

*Hammer strength pulldowns;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg each side

5x 70kg

*Bent over DB side raises;*

12x 20lb

10x 25lb

10x 25lb

*BB shrugs, smith;*

15x 50kg

12x 90kg

10x 90kg

*Standing DB;*

12x 30lb

12x 35lb

10x 40lb

8x 40lb

*Done.*


----------



## Lukehh

nice mate

it makes me wonder at times why people stray from WC, its tried and tested best bang for buck and their quality is v good.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> nice mate
> 
> it makes me wonder at times why people stray from WC, its tried and tested best bang for buck and their quality is v good.


yeah WC have always played a part in most of my cycles, but tried the Zafa and they were good, before they began to have bad PIP issues later down the line. Then i found AP sust and was buzzing my tits off on those, carried on using AP for ages till they dried up. Then Baltic came along. Now, gone back to WC and loving it. Got all sorts of rude thoughts going through my mind. Missus is taking a battering pmsl!

right then, leg day, aiming to hit twice a week, sundays and tuesday, if i dont get on it after work saturday night lol.

*seated calves;*

20x 40kg

15x 60kg

12x 60kg

*standing calves;*

12x full stack + 80kg

12x full stack + 80kg

*Squats;*

12x 55kg

10x 95kg

8x 115kg

*Leg press;*

12x 160kg

10x 240kg

8x 320kg

*Leg extensions;*

2x failure sets @ 1/4 stack

*Done.*

jabbed into left delt last night, God that was tough going, hard pushing the pin in and took a while to jab. Got some PIP today from it. Hit scar tissue.

aiming to build squats back up again. Will take time but something to shoot for.


----------



## Panda909

@Clubber Lang ive used my delts mostly for jabs, nowadays it seems to take forever to get oil into them kind of like you mentioned, is this down to scar tissue then?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Stevie909 said:


> @Clubber Lang ive used my delts mostly for jabs, nowadays it seems to take forever to get oil into them kind of like you mentioned, is this down to scar tissue then?


yes mate, tough skin and muscle tissue. You need to start using other sites and leave your delts alone for awhile.


----------



## TAFFY

how did you find var at 50mg clubber? got some n/p var on way was thinking running it with 500mg test and d-bol blue hearts? not sure on dose lot say 100mg but is that e/d on 100mg training days 50 non what you recon mate??


----------



## Clubber Lang

TAFFY said:


> how did you find var at 50mg clubber? got some n/p var on way was thinking running it with 500mg test and d-bol blue hearts? not sure on dose lot say 100mg but is that e/d on 100mg training days 50 non what you recon mate??


was running 20mg DS dbol in the morning and 20mg in the afternoon at the start of my cycle and quickly jump up some pounds, went over 18st. After a few weeks of that i got the BD var and now run 50mg with 10mg DS in the mornings and repeast pre-training. Pump is great and getting some nice volume now too, but number of factors to take into account with 800mg mast-e and 500mg dec lol.

before running 100mg Var i was doing 20mg DS in the mornings and 50mg var only pre-training, and even that was good. Just needed to make sure pump wasnt too great as sometimes i struggle with a past forearm strain, which makes any curling or pulling movement painful.

did use NP var in the past, was spot on, but others around me that did the same ended up going back to the BD vars, they said they preferred them, so decided to do the same. Seem to be working well at the moment.

i know people sent theyre BD vars into wedinos for testing and came back as having zero compound in them, but the ones round my way are working well. Pump, volume and no dry joints so they arent winny. Could be dbol and tbol instead pmsl.

take my orals ED of the week.


----------



## TAFFY

Clubber Lang said:


> was running 20mg DS dbol in the morning and 20mg in the afternoon at the start of my cycle and quickly jump up some pounds, went over 18st. After a few weeks of that i got the BD var and now run 50mg with 10mg DS in the mornings and repeast pre-training. Pump is great and getting some nice volume now too, but number of factors to take into account with 800mg mast-e and 500mg dec lol.
> 
> before running 100mg Var i was doing 20mg DS in the mornings and 50mg var only pre-training, and even that was good. Just needed to make sure pump wasnt too great as sometimes i struggle with a past forearm strain, which makes any curling or pulling movement painful.
> 
> did use NP var in the past, was spot on, but others around me that did the same ended up going back to the BD vars, they said they preferred them, so decided to do the same. Seem to be working well at the moment.
> 
> i know people sent theyre BD vars into wedinos for testing and came back as having zero compound in them, but the ones round my way are working well. Pump, volume and no dry joints so they arent winny. Could be dbol and tbol instead pmsl.
> 
> take my orals ED of the week.


thanks clubber i got n/p var heard good things bout it but i was thinking running

500 mg test

40 mg d-bol

100mg var

all for 8 wks


----------



## Clubber Lang

TAFFY said:


> thanks clubber i got n/p var heard good things bout it but i was thinking running
> 
> 500 mg test
> 
> 40 mg d-bol
> 
> 100mg var
> 
> all for 8 wks


that'll be spot on, good volume with that.

im tempted to increase my dbol to 40mg from 20. Things are kicking in now and got that urge to take more! lol


----------



## bail

Clubber Lang said:


> was running 20mg DS dbol in the morning and 20mg in the afternoon at the start of my cycle and quickly jump up some pounds, went over 18st. After a few weeks of that i got the BD var and now run 50mg with 10mg DS in the mornings and repeast pre-training. Pump is great and getting some nice volume now too, but number of factors to take into account with 800mg mast-e and 500mg dec lol.
> 
> before running 100mg Var i was doing 20mg DS in the mornings and 50mg var only pre-training, and even that was good. Just needed to make sure pump wasnt too great as sometimes i struggle with a past forearm strain, which makes any curling or pulling movement painful.
> 
> did use NP var in the past, was spot on, but others around me that did the same ended up going back to the BD vars, they said they preferred them, so decided to do the same. Seem to be working well at the moment.
> 
> i know people sent theyre BD vars into wedinos for testing and came back as having zero compound in them, but the ones round my way are working well. Pump, volume and no dry joints so they arent winny. Could be dbol and tbol instead pmsl.
> 
> take my orals ED of the week.


What mast you using mate??


----------



## Clubber Lang

bail said:


> What mast you using mate??


wildcats.

i was thinking about using NP, but they're stopping making mast-e due to raw costs, they only do the mast prop now.

rohm dont do it either i think, so only had WC available, which has always been spot on.

did a wc sust and and mast-e cycle some time ago and loved it, now things are kicking in i remember why it was so good


----------



## Clubber Lang

trained chest and arms yesterday, but didnt have time to write up, had loads on. Switched training days round from this week, usually do chest and biceps fridays, pump the guns up for work lol, but sometimes im tired but friday so decided to switch things and do shoulders and triceps fridays, they need less work, already quite full.

wont be training today, was up at 4am and on the road at 5am to travel to Gretna Green. Just over 3 hour drive, was there about 45 mins, then left. Feel drained now so decide to rest and go tomorrow. Will do legs on Sunday like last week, then start over again Monday.

jabbed 3ml into quad yesterday too. Havent touched quads for quite some time. Got a small bruise round jab site, stung a bit when pushing pin in, sissy! lol. No PIP tho.

*Chest and biceps;*

*
*

*
incline BB smith;*

12x 55kg

8x 75k

6x 115kg

*seated hammer strength press;*

10x 60kg each side

8x 80kg ES

5x 80kg ES...havent got this much for a while.

*machine dips;*

3x failure sets, 10+ reps, with full stack plus 40kg

*EZ-bar curls;*

3x failure sets, roughly 10x reps @ 30kg....being careful on these as forearm was already pumped and have had issues with my right one for a while.

*standing DB curls;*

2x failure @ 35lb.....didnt do many, only a few on 2nd set as pump was bad. Id normally push through, but para about straining something, just not worth it.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

popped into the gym this morning, did some shoulders and triceps. Steady sesh, met some friends i havent seen for a while, strongmen lifters, good catching up with them. Made me try and left a little more than usual pmsl.

*BB shoulder press, smith;*

12x 55kg

8x 75kg

6x 95kg

2x 115kg

*bent over DB side raises;*

12x 20lb

10x 25lb

8x 30lb

*DB front raises;*

failure at 25lb

2x failure at 30lb...10+ reps

*close grip push downs;*

10x 80lb

8x 120lb

6x 140lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

steady leg sesh. Was half asleep still this morning but went and felt ok when there.

*seated calve raises;*

20x 40kg

15x 60kg

10x 60kg

*calve raises, using hack machine;*

15x 120kg

12x 160kg

10x 200kg

6x 200kg

*leg extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack, weights not marked

15x full stack

10x full stack

6x full stack

*Hack squats;*

12x 80kg

10x 120kg

7x 120kg

*Done.*

do legs again tuesday with some hams and squats included.


----------



## Lukehh

@Clubber Lang how was the doors bank hol mate? friday / sunday wasnt too bad, saturday ended up with a fist fight in the street which was a laugh :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> @Clubber Lang how was the doors bank hol mate? friday / sunday wasnt too bad, saturday ended up with a fist fight in the street which was a laugh :lol:


quiet.

friday wasnt too bad, was fine till about 130 when some bloke wouldnt leave and ended up wrestling with one of my lads who fell on the floor, the guy tripped him over during the incident so my doorman KO'd him. By the time i got there two staff were trying to pull his dead weight across the dance floor, think they moved him about 2 metres before giving up. I didnt know he'd been KO'd, nor did i know his nose was bust and pi$$ing blood everywhere. I just moved my lads out the way, locked him up and dragged him out. Wasnt till i let him go outside that i saw him bleeding and and noticed my hand was completely covered in his blood. Just told him to f off and he went giving it the big one. Bleached my arm and hand then showered soon as i got home lol. Should have taken a picture of it, looked impressive lol.

oh oh, and before this happened i walked out a young lad who punched someone. Apparently his punched a lad cus he was giving his missus grief for........... being on Jeremy Kyle!! I tried so much not to laugh in his face, then when his missus came out i looked at her and i bust out laughing. She looked like a typical fcuktard!! Grey teeth, horrible clothes, scumdrop!

saturday i had off, and sunday the highlight was me throwing some bloke whos barred across the street when he tried to sneak in. Was a quiet bank holiday TBH.

was going to train today but decided against it, sore from the weekend, legs feel like theyre gonna drop off. Been power napping all afternoon.


----------



## Lukehh

sounds like a good time :lol:

do your knees hurt? ive noticed standing around alot on the same spot my knees are alot more tender!


----------



## Clubber Lang

did back yesterday but ended up being one of those sessions were everyone wants to chat and didnt get much done, or just took longer. Kept trying put my head phones back in but they wouldnt shut up! lol

*back and rear delts;*

*
*

*
lat pulldown;*

12x 40kg

10x 70kg

8x 110kg

5x 120kg

*bent over DB side raises;*

12x 20lb

10x 25lb

8x 30lb

*close grip rows;*

12x 100lb

10x 140lb

6x 250lb

*bent over DB side raises;*

10x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 30lb

*hammer strength pulldowns;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg each side

6x 60kg ES

*rear delt machine;*

12x 1/4 stack

8x 3/4 stack

*Done.*


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> did back yesterday but ended up being one of those sessions were everyone wants to chat and didnt get much done, or just took longer. Kept trying put my head phones back in bud they wouldnt shut up! lol
> 
> *back and rear delts;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> lat pulldown;*
> 
> 12x 40kg
> 
> 10x 70kg
> 
> 8x 110kg
> 
> 5x 120kg
> 
> *bent over DB side raises;*
> 
> 12x 20lb
> 
> 10x 25lb
> 
> 8x 30lb
> 
> *close grip rows;*
> 
> 12x 100lb
> 
> 10x 140lb
> 
> 6x 250lb
> 
> *bent over DB side raises;*
> 
> 10x 25lb
> 
> 10x 30lb
> 
> 8x 30lb
> 
> *hammer strength pulldowns;*
> 
> 10x 40kg each side
> 
> 8x 60kg each side
> 
> 6x 60kg ES
> 
> *rear delt machine;*
> 
> 12x 1/4 stack
> 
> 8x 3/4 stack
> 
> *Done.*


Miserable bastard 

Have you ever used the BD oils mate? Do people rate them? I see they make para


----------



## Clubber Lang

today did a bit on legs. Was up at 4am and on the road at 5am so soon as i got home went straight away. Forgot my sodding knee sleeves too, grr!

*seated calves;*

40x 40kg

20x 60kg

12x 60kg

*extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

12x full stack

*leg press;*

12x 240kg

10x 280kg

8x 320kg

*seatved calves;*

failure @ 60kg

*Done*

got my hands on some Magnum Pharma test-complex 300mg. Amp/oil has a strong smell to it, cant think what it reminds me of. Amps, tho scored, needed to be scored more or they feel like theyre gonna shatter in your fingers, so make sure you score and wrap the amp base in some tissue, dont want them cracking and glass in your fingers. The amp necks are quite wide, not thin and easy like the AP stuff. Noticed theres a very slight difference in some oil volume, but nothing in it really.

oil is quite yellow compared to AP too, which was near enough clear.

jabbed 1ml into my pec, test out a fresh site with a new med, see what PIP is like. See what happens over the next few days.


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> today did a bit on legs. Was up at 4am and on the road at 5am so soon as i got home went straight away. Forgot my sodding knee sleeves too, grr!
> 
> *seated calves;*
> 
> 40x 40kg
> 
> 20x 60kg
> 
> 12x 60kg
> 
> *extensions;*
> 
> 20x 1/4 stack
> 
> 15x 3/4 stack
> 
> 12x full stack
> 
> *leg press;*
> 
> 12x 240kg
> 
> 10x 280kg
> 
> 8x 320kg
> 
> *seatved calves;*
> 
> failure @ 60kg
> 
> *Done*
> 
> got my hands on some Magnum Pharma test-complex 300mg. Amp/oil has a strong smell to it, cant think what it reminds me of. Amps, tho scored, needed to be scored more or they feel like theyre gonna shatter in your fingers, so make sure you score and wrap the amp base in some tissue, dont want them cracking and glass in your fingers. The amp necks are quite wide, not thin and easy like the AP stuff. Noticed theres a very slight difference in some oil volume, but nothing in it really.
> 
> oil is quite yellow compared to AP too, which was near enough clear.
> 
> jabbed 1ml into my pec, test out a fresh site with a new med, see what PIP is like. See what happens over the next few days.


Sounds good mate, a lot of people rating Magnum aren't they! I fancy trying it for my second cycle tbh


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> Sounds good mate, a lot of people rating Magnum aren't they! I fancy trying it for my second cycle tbh


not long been released so cant imagine many people completing proper cycles yet? You'll find a lot jumping onto the band wagon i think.

Will see how it goes over next few weeks. Will drop WC sust, which is good, to Magnum, should notice some increase in libido with all those fast acting tests in it.


----------



## Clubber Lang

rest day today, went to see my dogs puppies for the first time, theyre 6 weeks old, gorgeous little balls of fluff!

pec isnt too bad today from last nights jab with the Magnum. Its slightly tender when pressed hard but havent used any painkillers so far today.

ankles are a little sore, think its from all the calve raises.


----------



## dubboy

still never jabbed pecs myself lol ! maybe next cycle !

what breed are the pups ?


----------



## Clubber Lang

dubboy said:


> still never jabbed pecs myself lol ! maybe next cycle !
> 
> what breed are the pups ?


border collies.....ferocious...!


----------



## dubboy

beauties !


----------



## Clubber Lang

not trained since wednesday i think it was, was my rest day then went to see my dogs puppies. Bathroom fitters rang me friday saying they could start earlier next week then expected, so started to rip out some of the bathroom myself giving them a head start and save a few quid. Was going to go today, Sunday, but was late getting home early hours this morning due to incidents and police asking to view CCTV.

had two girls kicking off inside, nothing massive, asked the one who started it all to leave, which she did with a mate, no issues, but they were kinda waiting up the road to what i thought would be for a taxi, as there were non parked up waiting. Wasnt till 30mins later, kicking out time, when i was doing paperwork i saw one of the females running down past my door, knew exactly what she was doing, going for the female she kicked off with inside. Saw her punch her in the head before i running out to break it up. Got there and TBH other members of the public were already seperating them. Both girls were on the floor, one with her top down, tits out and anything, looked nice, have to speak to her more often now lol, the other, well........the other her skirt was pulled up and the white pants she was wearing...................................had a dirty brown stain near her front bum!!!! yuk!!! lol

didnt sleep last night after seeing that lol. Was still dropping pieces of zopiclones at 530am! lol

having no issues with Magnum PIP, mixed 1 amp with 1ml mast-e, zero PIP. Sex drive is through the roof!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

early sesh today, had to take missus somewhere this morning so both decided to go straight to the gym afterwards. Session was alright, did flag near the end, only had breakfast and a flapjack so wasnt fully carbed up.

did chest and biceps, but only 1 exercise for biceps, pump up too quick and still have a slight aching feeling on my right forearm, nearly gone but when i tense my right bicep i cant tense it has hard as my left due to the past strain and not fully recovered.

*incline BB press, smith;*

12x 55kg

8x 75kg

6x 135kg

*seated hammer strength;*

10x 60kg ES

6x 80kg ES

*machine dips;*

failure @ full stack

failure @ full stack + 50kg

*seated incline DB curls; * hit a brick wall 2nd set, just crashed.

3x sets of 15-10 reps 35lb DBs

*Done, simples.*

missed jab of deca yesterday, was absolutely shattered, slept most of the afternoon. Jabbing sust and mast-e tonight.

need to order some more Var this week for next, unsure whether to repeat or run either NP Stanavar or ROHMs Triple-X. Trouble is the winny, i know it'll work well but unsure if my tendons are rdy for the tightness, dont want to take a step backwards but on the other hand i know i'll get good volume from them, i hope lol. Tricky one. Or i just carry on with 100mg var ED plus the 40mg DS.


----------



## Clubber Lang

sh~t sesh today, did legs but was starving before i got there. Not had much time at all this week for training or diet, having a new bathroom fitted so been ripping it out before plasterer comes next week. Found loads of damp everywhere, especially the wooded stud work around the shower, its that bad it crumbles in your hands! Been leaking for years by the looks of it. The people who built it just used strap wood to build the frame and normal plasterboard, not waterproof?! idiots! Glad im refitting it now and spotted it, shower base might not have been able to take my weight much longer lol.

going to rip the shower out friday, then probably be around 2 weeks before new ones fitted and rdy. Got new stud wall to put in, new flooring, new plaster on walls, then tile turning it into a wet room. Should look mint once done. Just taking a lot of my time and unable to focus properly on training and food, missing meals. Not getting on scales for a while pmsl!

getting on well with the Magnum sust 300, sex drive is mental, shagging twice a day and could still bosh one out between lol.


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> early sesh today, had to take missus somewhere this morning so both decided to go straight to the gym afterwards. Session was alright, did flag near the end, only had breakfast and a flapjack so wasnt fully carbed up.
> 
> did chest and biceps, but only 1 exercise for biceps, pump up too quick and still have a slight aching feeling on my right forearm, nearly gone but when i tense my right bicep i cant tense it has hard as my left due to the past strain and not fully recovered.
> 
> *incline BB press, smith;*
> 
> 12x 55kg
> 
> 8x 75kg
> 
> 6x 135kg
> 
> *seated hammer strength;*
> 
> 10x 60kg ES
> 
> 6x 80kg ES
> 
> *machine dips;*
> 
> failure @ full stack
> 
> failure @ full stack + 50kg
> 
> *seated incline DB curls; * hit a brick wall 2nd set, just crashed.
> 
> 3x sets of 15-10 reps 35lb DBs
> 
> *Done, simples.*
> 
> missed jab of deca yesterday, was absolutely shattered, slept most of the afternoon. Jabbing sust and mast-e tonight.
> 
> need to order some more Var this week for next, unsure whether to repeat or run either NP Stanavar or ROHMs Triple-X. Trouble is the winny, i know it'll work well but unsure if my tendons are rdy for the tightness, dont want to take a step backwards but on the other hand i know i'll get good volume from them, i hope lol. Tricky one. Or i just carry on with 100mg var ED plus the 40mg DS.


Won't the deca keep the joints okay while on winny?


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> Won't the deca keep the joints okay while on winny?


ive suffered with bad tendons around my right knee for some time now, and near enough every med apart from deca and bold dries tendons out, so have to supplement with some deca to help lube my knee. Actually felt a dull ache from it today, just starting, so i think my cycles kickings in now. Have to keep an eye on it and it really effects me. Long driving kills me, knee in same position all the time, then theres leg sessions. Have a noise like popping candy in my knees when i lower legs on pressing, lovely! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

gutting out bathroom still, today i took off the wall surrounding the shower cubicle, only to find a little bit of damp! lol



whoever fitted the bathroom did a cheap sh~t job. Used scrap wood and normal plasterboard, not the waterproof stuff....madness! Floor is the same, damp and rotten through.

made it to the gym and did a quick 30mins, back and legs. Did super sets and triple sets to get it done. Havent got time to write everything down but did this order;

*triple set, 3 sets of each;*

seated calve raises

hammer pulldowns

bent over side raises

*super set, 3 sets of each;*

lat pulldowns

standing calve raises

*super set, 3 sets;*

cable rows

leg extensions

*Done*

looking good now, veins are popping out and looking full and rounded, ideal, just what im after


----------



## Clubber Lang

not trained for last couple of days and diet isnt great. Trying to crack on with my bathroom, plasterer comes tomorrow to bond, then back again thursday to skim.

had to rip up all the flooring now as dump was under everything. Finish that off in morning then plasterboard the ceiling, clean the walls a little more before plasterer comes. Prob start to put tiles on monday, give the plaster a few days to properly dry, then should come together very quickly i hope. At the moment ive got a toilet with a bucket of water next to it to flush it with. Turds take about a bucket worth to shift lol.

pics from corners...





be a huge wet room when done!


----------



## Clubber Lang

still not trained this week, havent had time, tho not the plasterer has been and bonded yesterday and walls are drying before hes back again tomorrow, im hoping to get to the gym later today.

cus of this home DIY ive been missing meals, havent had time to sit down and eat, need to get things rdy for each trade etc. Missed sundays and mondays jabs, so will double up today. Everythings slipped TBH, but not a lot i can do about it.

slightly strained my fecking right arm again from saturday night at work. Two bitches fighting and think dragging one of them out by her arm while still trying to kick the other girl has pulled something again. Its getting better, but from sunday morning to yesterday i couldnt 100% tense my bicep cus of my forearm muscle being damaged. Impossible to make my bicep hard. Bast'ards!


----------



## BigKid

Clubber Lang said:


> ive suffered with bad tendons around my right knee for some time now, and near enough every med apart from deca and bold dries tendons out, so have to supplement with some deca to help lube my knee. Actually felt a dull ache from it today, just starting, so i think my cycles kickings in now. Have to keep an eye on it and it really effects me. Long driving kills me, knee in same position all the time, then theres leg sessions. Have a noise like popping candy in my knees when i lower legs on pressing, lovely! lol


I've got this, went to the sports therapist at my uni and apparently my patella has come off its tracking and I've got a tight patella tendon as well, they did put tape on it on two separate occasions and it really helped but I stopped going, silly me, helped massively at the time though


----------



## Clubber Lang

first time back training in near or over 3 weeks today. Been busy with work and busy at home refitting my bathroom, which, thank feck, is nearly done. Just needs vinyl floor laying, gotta pick the wood strip i want and get floor layer in, when hes free. Its also been too hot to train as well. Theres no air con in my gym and only about 2 windows that actually open. They have big fans but they only blow hot air around.

did a bit of back, biceps and calves today, just to break back into it. Stopped all orals weeks ago, but started back on them today. Just doing 50mg NP var, which i was on before, and found 30x AP naps, so doing var am and a nap pre workout, till they run out.

*standing calve raises;*

5x failure sets full stack plus 80kg....range from 15 down to 10 reps

*close grip cable rows;*

12x 150lb

8x 200lb

6x 250lb

*leg extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x 1/2 stack

15x full stack

10x full stack

*lat pulldowns, wide grip.*

12x 60kg

10x 85lg

6x 110kg

*1 arm DB preacher curl;*

8x reps, 4x sets 30lb DB

*machine preacher;*

2x failure sets @ 60kg

*Done.*

weighed in at 17.11, which to say my diets been crap, lack of food, and supplements i was expecting alot less. Soon be back above 18st, i hope!

*Today, Tuesday.*

biceps are sore today, have to be careful as not to over do it with them, dont want to strain them at work when lifting items etc.

legs day, felt great doing them, tho hit a bit of a brick wall when it came to doing hamstring work.

*Legs;*

*calve raises (using hack squat);*

15x 120kg

15x 200kg

12x 280kg

*hammer leg press;*

15x 200kg

12x 280kg

10x 360kg

*leg extensions;*

20x 1/2 stack

15x 3/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack

*hamstring curls;*

3x failure sets @ 1/4 stack, weight unknown. Didnt do many on last set, 4x reps, always cramp up quickly on these.

*Done.*


----------



## dubboy

hey mate, "naps" , whats the other name for that ?


----------



## Clubber Lang

dubboy said:


> hey mate, "naps" , whats the other name for that ?


Oxys/Anadrol


----------



## dubboy

gotcha, known as 'hulks' in these parts !

what dose do you use, good results?


----------



## Clubber Lang

dubboy said:


> gotcha, known as 'hulks' in these parts !
> 
> what dose do you use, good results?


im using a 50mg NP var in the morning with breaky, was using 100mg of these about 3/4 weeks ago before work increased and didnt get time to train, so stopped taking all orals and reduced oils down. So im back on 50mg var am, then 1x 50mg AP nap/oxy/hulk 1.5hour pre-training. NP now do a 10mg var as well, so tempted to buy some and use 20/30mg along side the oxy pre-work. That way im keep the var in my system most of the day, rather than spiking levels.

too early to tell on results, only been 2/3 days of using them, but had good results in the past, pump, strength increase etc. Lifted quite a bit these last two days considering ive done zero training for about a month/3 weeks ish.

resting today, pig out, then doing chest tomorrow and shoulders & tri's friday.


----------



## dubboy

sounds good mate


----------



## Clubber Lang

chest today, and felt great, was surprised with what i lifted considering its been absolutely ages since ive train it. Wasnt expecting to lift what i did, thought it would be slightly less. Must be the nap 50 i had pre-workout lol.

*Chest;*

*Incline BB Press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

4x 130kg...rested bar on chest before pressing.

*Seated hammer strength;*

8x 60kg each side

6x 80kg

4x 80kg

*Machine dips*; fast postives, slow negs

12x full stack

10x full stack + 40kg

failure @ full stack + 40kg


----------



## Clubber Lang

bought some stuff off The Protein Works other day, landed today. Got some whey 80, aminos for intra, oat bars and a load of protein popcorn. Looks good. Best thing was that on TPW you can use more than 1x promotional code at a time. Used 3 codes at checkout for the above items, saved quite a bit, bonus!


----------



## Clubber Lang

bit behind, had things on.

did chest thursday, was very surprised at what i could still lift after some time off, but feck me my tits were sore friday, felt like i had breast implants lol. Was planning on doing shoulders friday but TBH i was that sore i decided against it ha. Was suppose to go this morning, but work rang + the missus woke me up at 7am snoring, i got home at 3am, and the bedroom was already red hot, so didnt have the energy to train. Tomorrow, nice lie in, no rush, get up and train when im ready.

need to jab some oils tonight too. 2ml Mast.


----------



## Clubber Lang

had absolute shite few weeks, heavy work load during the week and door work + TBH ive been partying hard on my days off with reccie drugs at weekends and not stopping till its all gone. Leaves me feeling crap for days with loss of appetite and energy so didnt train at all this week. Had a good week last, but got on it sunday day till 4am monday, and felt wank till wednesday.

however things will change from tomorrow, monday, going to get back into my routine as works low so more time free to train and more importantly more time spent on my diet.

got a massive boost to my training mojo last night at work. Kicked off outside my venue at closing time, a fight turned into a brawl with 3/4 seperate fights happening one after the other. Most where 2/3 on 1 with lads punching some poor sod with near all of the fights the lads turned to kicking the person in the head when the lad was down, this is something i cant stand for. Me + 2 other door lads ran over and just left a trail of destruction, was mint. I thought feck it, give them a taste of theyre own medicine and just came in with volleys from my size 12 Dewalt steel toe cap boot, with all my 18st behind it. Smashed for first lad in the leg then a few body shots as he went down, moved over to another who got my boot right up his arse, before my mate KO'd him with a right, was standing over his corpse and looked over and there was two lads ragging a young lad around like a doll punching him, but then starting kicking him in the head before he hit the deck. Ran over like a rhino and BOSH!! Lunched my left foot into one of the guys, unfortunately for him he turned to face me at the last second and my Dewalt boot when straight into his groin! Full force in the bollocks!! He grabbed his package with his knees touching each other lol. Feck him, deserved it! Looked back and bodies everywhere lol. Massive mental boost, cant wait to train now! lol. By next friday im gonna have to walk through doors sideways pmsl!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Back in the gym today, focused and was itching to go. Did chest as I thought id start the week with the muscle group I enjoy the most, chest and arms.

Did some tricep work too, never done this after training chest, usually do tri's with shoulders. Did 100lb push downs and arms were instantly like jelly ha. Just did 3 sets and finished. Same on biceps, just did some standing curls and was done.

Dropped a Nap for pre-workout, pump was great!

*Chest;*

*Incline BB press, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

4x 130kg

*Seated hammer strength press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg each side

4x 80kg

*Machine dips;*

Failure full stack

2x Failure full stack + 80kg

*Close grip push downs;*

3x failure sets 100lb

*Standing DB curls;*

3x failure sets 40lb


----------



## TITO

Mate how do you keep your size and weight with your lifestyle lol!

Good on ya for sorting out those knob ed's also


----------



## Clubber Lang

TITO said:


> Mate how do you keep your size and weight with your lifestyle lol!
> 
> Good on ya for sorting out those knob ed's also


i just eat everything lol. Just ate a whole french stick with butter, now im hungry again. Got some crisps on the way and will have some protein quark pre-bed.

i have a fast metabolism so can get away with eating anything and keep lean.

TBH i dont do reccie drugs that often, probably once a month, i ask for 1 saturday off the doors and get on it all day through till sunday, then try and sleep. Still feel shite monday and beyond. At least i dont drink on drugs ha, i dont really drink at all. If i bought a 4 pack of beer id have 2 then leave the rest till another day. Dont see the point drinking these days, rather chill out at home with the missus and get on it, loads of drug sex lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg day today, and couldnt wait, been itching to show off my new footwear for ages lol.....



blind everyone in the gym! lol

*Calve raises, using hack;*

20x 120kg

15x 160kg

12x 200kg

8x 200kg

*Leg extensions*

20x 1/4 stack

15x 1/2 stack

15x 3/4 stack

2x sets of 15x full stack

*Leg Press;*

2x failure sets @ 320kg

*Hack squats;*

2x failure sets @ 80kg

*Standing calve raises;*

2x failure sets @ full stack + 80kg

*Done.*


----------



## skipper1987

Cracking trainers like bright foot wear!!! I got these beauty's other day bargain at £20 I go running in them.


----------



## Clubber Lang

loving naps ha, having 2x ED and huge pump and volume already, massive mental boost, just what i needed to get back into things. Diets been great too, remembering to get frozen meats out to have defrosted for the next day, was forgetting before and turning to cheat meals, thats all stopped now, main meal wise, still having treat snacks, like the two choc muffins ive just destroyed, after a steak and rice meal ha.

*Shoulders and Tri's;*

*seated BB press, smith;*

15x 60kg

8x 80kg

4x 110kg

*DB front raises;*

12x 30lb

12x 35lb

10x 40lb

*Side raises;*

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

6x 35lb

*Close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

6x 150lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

Back and biceps today. Trained with a fellow doorman who i work with at the weekends, my right hand man. Really surprised me how strong he was, wasnt expecting it at all, kept up with me, even on my max lift last set....git! I need to stop telling him what steds to take, or i need to take more pmsl!

Noticed a drop in appetite these last few days, down to the 100mg naps ED. Having to force meals down, or take my time eating them.

*Hammer strength pulldowns;*

12x 20kg each side

8x 30kg each side

8x 60kg each side

5x 70kg each side

*Lat pulldowns;*

10x 45kg

8x 75kg

8x 110kg

4x 120kg (full stack)

*Machine rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 250lb

6x 250lb


----------



## Clubber Lang

*Machine rear delts;*

failure 1/2 stack

fialure full stack

*Bent over DB side raises;*

2x failure sets @ 30lb

*Seated DB curls;*

10x 25lb

8x 30lb

6x 40lb

*1-Arm DB preacher curls;*

8x 30lb

8x 35lb

8x 35lb

*Machine Preacher;*

2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack.


----------



## Clubber Lang

my lats are in bits! lol

if my mates not sore then im really showing my age ha.

all ive done today is sleep and eat, feeling the whole week catching up with me.

least tomorrow i have zero plans, might even sink a beer with some fancy pant M&S food.


----------



## Clubber Lang

boring weekend on the doors, was quiet, not many out. Only thing i can remember happening is some stuck up blonde bird fighting another and pulling hair extensions out. Had to be pushed out as she wouldnt turn around and walk herself. She then kicked off with the girl she attacked outside, had to step in as she was grabbing hair, again. Pulled her off, she grabbed my shirt and slapped her hands/arm off me and push her away into a shop window, later found out she put a hole in my polo shirt with her fecking nails. Funny thing was after i pushed her away i told her to "feck off you slag", she was more concerned about the words i used than she was assaulting a woman, twice??! She went on having ago at me for calling her trying to get near me but a fellow doorman was blocking her, it was like she completely forgot the reason why she was pulled out in the first place? Bizarre. Then some lad who didnt know her started trying to mouth off to me about me calling her, he got verbally destroyed by my mate. The lad had massive ears, huge! My mate was asking if he could get Radio One with them as it was live from Ibiza lol. To finish it off lad walking into a lamp post head first lol.....t**t!


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> boring weekend on the doors, was quiet, not many out. Only thing i can remember happening is some stuck up blonde bird fighting another and pulling hair extensions out. Had to be pushed out as she wouldnt turn around and walk herself. She then kicked off with the girl she attacked outside, had to step in as she was grabbing hair, again. Pulled her off, she grabbed my shirt and slapped her hands/arm off me and push her away into a shop window, later found out she put a hole in my polo shirt with her fecking nails. Funny thing was after i pushed her away i told her to "feck off you slag", she was more concerned about the words i used than she was assaulting a woman, twice??! She went on having ago at me for calling her trying to get near me but a fellow doorman was blocking her, it was like she completely forgot the reason why she was pulled out in the first place? Bizarre. Then some lad who didnt know her started trying to mouth off to me about me calling her, he got verbally destroyed by my mate. The lad had massive ears, huge! My mate was asking if he could get Radio One with them as it was live from Ibiza lol. To finish it off lad walking into a lamp post head first lol.....t**t!


Sounds like she was a Slag :lol: Where is it you do the doors mate?

Hows diet been over the weekend?


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> Sounds like she was a Slag :lol: Where is it you do the doors mate?
> 
> Hows diet been over the weekend?


shes barred for life, or until she gives me £3.50 for a replacement black polo shirt from decathlon lol.

i work on the notts derby boarder.

diets been all about tasty treats, same as most weekends, unless i get on it, but ive been good so ate plenty. Had some McD's, M&S food, pizza plus other bits, nothing to greasy but nothing to clean either, just ate what i fancied without the hassle of cooking.

got a family meal tonight so pig out on steak, or i fancy a rack of ribs with BBQ sauce, mmm.

not training today, will pick up tomorrow as i have work then be out for my old mans birthday meal later.


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> shes barred for life, or until she gives me £3.50 for a replacement black polo shirt from decathlon lol.
> 
> i work on the notts derby boarder.
> 
> diets been all about tasty treats, same as most weekends, unless i get on it, but ive been good so ate plenty. Had some McD's, M&S food, pizza plus other bits, nothing to greasy but nothing to clean either, just ate what i fancied without the hassle of cooking.
> 
> got a family meal tonight so pig out on steak, or i fancy a rack of ribs with BBQ sauce, mmm.
> 
> not training today, will pick up tomorrow as i have work then be out for my old mans birthday meal later.


I reckon the barred for life sounds like a better option :lol:

Ah right.

Sounds good bud, making sure your growing on that food :thumb:

Rack of Ribs sounds better to me :lol: I went to Reds True BBQ yesterday in Manchester with Liam0810, had a rack of ribs with pulled pork on top... was mega :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> I reckon the barred for life sounds like a better option :lol:
> 
> Ah right.
> 
> Sounds good bud, making sure your growing on that food :thumb:
> 
> Rack of Ribs sounds better to me :lol: I went to Reds True BBQ yesterday in Manchester with Liam0810, had a rack of ribs with pulled pork on top... was mega :thumb:


ribs it is then. Better not going in an expensive shirt, will only spill things down it ha.

one thing i have noticed this week, 100mg naps are beginning to suppress my appetite. Getting full halfway through meals.


----------



## TITO

i



Clubber Lang said:


> ribs it is then. Better not going in an expensive shirt, will only spill things down it ha.
> 
> one thing i have noticed this week, 100mg naps are beginning to suppress my appetite. Getting full halfway through meals.


Im on 100mg var and my appetite is wank! Also high sust/npp and a little superdrol lol but even struggling to get whey/oats down me


----------



## Clubber Lang

made it training thursday and friday, did shoulders, tris then chest and biceps. Cant remember what i did now but was decent sessions. Going tomorrow for a leg sesh, then find a decent sunday roast somewhere.

still getting great pumps/results from the AP 100mg Naps, and im not getting any heart burn or acid reflux, which i often get on most orals at high dose.

speaking of Naps, some lad was trying to talk to me on the doors last night, didnt know him so was kinda planking him, but he asked if i was on naps, i said yeah, he said how many, so i told him 100mg ED. He was like wow, thats loads, i was on 50mg a week! I said a week?! I told him you do know they have a half life of around 6 hours. He was clueless> He told me he was getting back heart burn from dbol, i said what brand you using, he said i dont know, bought them online, 100x tabs for over £100, said they made my throat swell. I just didnt know what to say to the guy, what a spaz!!!

also bumped into one of the lads i gave a kicking to a few weeks ago for fighting 3 on 1 with some poor guy. Told him to do one, he got lippy so destroyed him verbally, was in tears. He came back later after some beer and started giving me some s**t, then out of no where some girl shouted at him calling him a f**got and her brother KO'd him with one punch, broke his jaw. Everyone outside was laughing, bet he wanted the world to swallow him up. Just got two other lads to have words with from the same night now, ones probably still got his bollocks in an ice bucket lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

well the Giro week, pay weekend and full moon lived up to its reputation. Friday wasnt too bad, a few more chavs out than usual, wont see them for another week till theyre Giro gets put over again.

last night, kicking out time, 210am, kicked off. Was some bloke blocking the door so was asked to move, he didnt so a doorman moved him out the way, gentle push, nothing more. Then the guy behind him, who wasnt anything to do with the first guy told my doorman "if you move me like that i'll smash you in" My mate said "whatever" only for the guy to move within a few inchs of his face to repeat what he said. I was in another room at noticed some lads body language change when i was looking outside, so moved towards the door. By this time the lad was in my door staffs face, so he pushed him out the door, fair enough, was to close for comfort and after saying he would smash him in the safest way was to move him on. Soon as he was pushed out the door two of his mates fire of a few punches and kicks, all missing. My mate throws one back then i come storming out and lay into them. Pussys kept running off when you got close to them, tried kicking feet from under them but missed. Turned round and was a brawl, door staff fighting the group of lads, was probably 10 of them, 4 of us. Coppers came over and break it up with 2 arrests. Funny thing is these lads are supposed to be hard nut Derby football hooligans, DLF, but really theyre children that havent grown up and have no life or girlfriends, they just go out drinking then think theyre hard, loosers basically. Got grazes on by knees from wrestling one of them and dropping him on the floor, wrist hurts, got a sore left foot from kicking them but it feels like ive torn a muscle under my bottom rib, probably over stretched, huge pain when i move and breath, have to hold my breathe when moving. Loaded up on painkillers at the moment. Ribs not bust, pain is below them, just pulled something i think. Gonna put me out of action training for a few days i know that. Got ice packs on it all the time to help.

looked at cctv with the coppers after it finshed, was well funny. When i came storming out the doorway theres someone hanging onto my back, didnt know he was there lol, just see me appear on screen then run off screen with some bloke hanging on and feet dragging, wondered what was slowing me down lol. He made no difference, was like a monkey on my back lol.

roll on next week when i see them again!

was also some lad got put on his arse in a pub only to come back the a machete, dog units came up, X5 armed response, didnt catch him, useless.

its weird, have a good scrap and i feel like taking more steds! lol


----------



## Dieseldave

Clubber Lang said:


> well the Giro week, pay weekend and full moon lived up to its reputation. Friday wasnt too bad, a few more chavs out than usual, wont see them for another week till theyre Giro gets put over again.
> 
> last night, kicking out time, 210am, kicked off. Was some bloke blocking the door so was asked to move, he didnt so a doorman moved him out the way, gentle push, nothing more. Then the guy behind him, who wasnt anything to do with the first guy told my doorman "if you move me like that i'll smash you in" My mate said "whatever" only for the guy to move within a few inchs of his face to repeat what he said. I was in another room at noticed some lads body language change when i was looking outside, so moved towards the door. By this time the lad was in my door staffs face, so he pushed him out the door, fair enough, was to close for comfort and after saying he would smash him in the safest way was to move him on. Soon as he was pushed out the door two of his mates fire of a few punches and kicks, all missing. My mate throws one back then i come storming out and lay into them. Pussys kept running off when you got close to them, tried kicking feet from under them but missed. Turned round and was a brawl, door staff fighting the group of lads, was probably 10 of them, 4 of us. Coppers came over and break it up with 2 arrests. Funny thing is these lads are supposed to be hard nut Derby football hooligans, DLF, but really theyre children that havent grown up and have no life or girlfriends, they just go out drinking then think theyre hard, loosers basically. Got grazes on by knees from wrestling one of them and dropping him on the floor, , wrist hurts, got a sore left foot from kicking them but it feels like ive torn a muscle under my bottom rib, probably over stretched, huge pain when i move and breath, have to had my breathe when moving. Loaded up on painkillers at the moment. Ribs not bust, pain if below them, just pulled something i think. Gonna put me out of action training for a few days i know that. Got ice packs on it all the time to help.
> 
> looked at cctv with the coppers after it finshed, was well funny. When i got storming out the doorway theres someone hanging onto my back, didnt know he was there lol, just see me appear on screen then run off screen with some bloke hanging on and feet dragging, wondered what was slowing me down lol. He made no difference, was like a monkey on my back lol.
> 
> roll on next week when i see them again!
> 
> was also some lad got put on his arse in a pub only to come back the a machete, dog units came up, X5 armed response, didnt catch him, useless.
> 
> its weird, have a good scrap and i feel like taking more steds! lol


I love reading your log mate, best log on the forum IMO :thumb: always makes for an entertaining read


----------



## Sharpy76

Clubber Lang said:


> well the Giro week, pay weekend and full moon lived up to its reputation. Friday wasnt too bad, a few more chavs out than usual, wont see them for another week till theyre Giro gets put over again.
> 
> last night, kicking out time, 210am, kicked off. Was some bloke blocking the door so was asked to move, he didnt so a doorman moved him out the way, gentle push, nothing more. Then the guy behind him, who wasnt anything to do with the first guy told my doorman "if you move me like that i'll smash you in" My mate said "whatever" only for the guy to move within a few inchs of his face to repeat what he said. I was in another room at noticed some lads body language change when i was looking outside, so moved towards the door. By this time the lad was in my door staffs face, so he pushed him out the door, fair enough, was to close for comfort and after saying he would smash him in the safest way was to move him on. Soon as he was pushed out the door two of his mates fire of a few punches and kicks, all missing. My mate throws one back then i come storming out and lay into them. Pussys kept running off when you got close to them, tried kicking feet from under them but missed. Turned round and was a brawl, door staff fighting the group of lads, was probably 10 of them, 4 of us. Coppers came over and break it up with 2 arrests. Funny thing is these lads are supposed to be hard nut Derby football hooligans, DLF, but really theyre children that havent grown up and have no life or girlfriends, they just go out drinking then think theyre hard, loosers basically. Got grazes on by knees from wrestling one of them and dropping him on the floor, , wrist hurts, got a sore left foot from kicking them but it feels like ive torn a muscle under my bottom rib, probably over stretched, huge pain when i move and breath, have to hold my breathe when moving. Loaded up on painkillers at the moment. Ribs not bust, pain if below them, just pulled something i think. Gonna put me out of action training for a few days i know that. Got ice packs on it all the time to help.
> 
> looked at cctv with the coppers after it finshed, was well funny. When i got storming out the doorway theres someone hanging onto my back, didnt know he was there lol, just see me appear on screen then run off screen with some bloke hanging on and feet dragging, wondered what was slowing me down lol. He made no difference, was like a monkey on my back lol.
> 
> roll on next week when i see them again!
> 
> was also some lad got put on his arse in a pub only to come back the a machete, dog units came up, X5 armed response, didnt catch him, useless.
> 
> its weird, have a good scrap and i feel like taking more steds! lol


So when's the book coming out, Chronicles of Clubber? I'd defo buy it lol!

Sounds like you have to deal with a bunch of Jeremy Kyle inbreds, be careful you don't catch nits!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sharpy76 said:


> So when's the book coming out, Chronicles of Clubber? I'd defo buy it lol!
> 
> Sounds like you have to deal with a bunch of Jeremy Kyle inbreds, be careful you don't catch nits!


lol, i'll bring it out when i retire.

side is still very painful today, def strained or torn something, struggling to drive, even going round a corner im getting massive stabbing pain. Hitting the tramadol soon, but these arent as strong as the tablets i was using yesterday, missus has bad knees so she gets extremely strong painkillers on prescription, but i cant keep using hers.

gutted i cant train, was looking forward to full week with my mate, but thats out the window! Off work too, cant do anything. So bored!


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, i'll bring it out when i retire.
> 
> side is still very painful today, def strained or torn something, struggling to drive, even going round a corner im getting massive stabbing pain. Hitting the tramadol soon, but these arent as strong as the tablets i was using yesterday, missus has bad knees so she gets extremely strong painkillers on prescription, but i cant keep using hers.
> 
> gutted i cant train, was looking forward to full week with my mate, but thats out the window! Off work too, cant do anything. So bored!


Can you wank is the question :lol:

Sounds like you had some fun though... Life and story of clubber lang :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> Can you wank is the question :lol:
> 
> Sounds like you had some fun though... Life and story of clubber lang :lol: :thumb:


its my left side so can still wank lol, can spoon the missus on my right side. Everything else hurts too much ha


----------



## Clubber Lang

well my side hasnt improved any, in fact i think its gotten worse. Im guessing with the level of pain and the movements that cripple me i think its a deep muscular tear or strain.

im having to hold my breath when doing things, like getting up off a seat, or seating down. Having to roll in and out of bed, doing my shoe laces is a massive effort, even going round a corner in my car gives me shooting pains. Bastard thing.

trainings out the window now, going to cruise on some test-e as theres no chance of me getting back into a gym anytime soon!


----------



## Clubber Lang

pains eased off but not by much. Just had a tramadol and a Diaz, feel light headed and keep laughing at things, gonna sleep well. Did the same combo last night as pain was very bad, even rolling over onto my side was terrible. Was snoring badly and missus kept waking me, was talking in my sleep about random crap apparently lol.

had saturday already booked off work but decided yesterday to get friday off as well. Im not risking something kicking off and making my injury worse. Got my day job to think of which involves a lot of manual work.

cheat meals tomorrow then saturday im getting get off my tits i think, nice blow out.

stopped my cycle now, will cruise on 1ml test-e EW for a while, as i know this deep injury will take longer to recover than i think. Its in a right bastard place, most movements trigger pain.


----------



## Clubber Lang

still out of the gym with rib/side injury. Its getting better but taking some time to heal. Cant do any movements without it aching. If i sit down im crunching down on it, if i lean sideways, forwards it hurts, if i lie on it or the opposite site it aches. Complete ball ache!

stopping taking everything for the day i got injured and im actually waking up with spots on my face lol, havent had those for years! Hormone clash! Gonna jab a test-e amp every 10 days or so, or just stay off everything and wait till i can train again. Just have some HCG between now and when im fit and rdy.


----------



## Sharpy76

Clubber Lang said:


> still out of the gym with rib/side injury. Its getting better but taking some time to heal. Cant do any movements without it aching. If i sit down im crunching down on it, if i lean sideways, forwards it hurts, if i lie on it or the opposite site it aches. Complete ball ache!
> 
> stopping taking everything for the day i got injured and im actually waking up with spots on my face lol, havent had those for years! Hormone clash! Gonna jab a test-e amp every 10 days or so, or just stay off everything and wait till i can train again. Just have some HCG between now and when im fit and rdy.


Same here!

Did a monster holiday cycle for about 15/16wks, never got a spot. Finish cycle, go on hols and few days after getting back I got an outbreak of zits on my back!

Well into my cruise now and they're dying down but it was fvcking annoying!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sharpy76 said:


> Same here!
> 
> Did a monster holiday cycle for about 15/16wks, never got a spot. Finish cycle, go on hols and few days after getting back I got an outbreak of zits on my back!
> 
> Well into my cruise now and they're dying down but it was fvcking annoying!


bastard things, tiny yellow heads. Surprised they've appear TBH, been on juice that long i didnt think my nat test would still exist! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

still having a spot outbreak on my face, only tiny ones tho. Biggest issue at the moment is temper. For some reason im raging. Last few days ive had more road rage and aggressive outbursts towards people than i would actually on gear. Having to really take a huge step back on certain things or events or i'll explode. Feel more controlled when on steds!


----------



## Super -ingh

Lol u been on so long u cant handle being natty


----------



## Clubber Lang

first day today ive noticed a decent drop in pain levels, really has lowered since yesterday. Noticed it when driving, as before i was i still in quite a bit of pain going round an island, car turning right and my body leaning left, that hurt badly before, no where near as bad today. Might even be able to train again next week, but wont force it, might even carry on resting till after the Bank Holiday at the end of August. Its a full moon over bank holiday too, and pay weekend, not looking forward to it at all! lol

bought some new gloves for door work too


----------



## Clubber Lang

gloves landed


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> gloves landed


How long until theyll be red :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> How long until theyll be red :lol:


lol, more likely next weekend. Its pay day, full moon, and the last bank holiday of the year. Got a bigger team on with me as theyres always trouble on bank holidays. You get everyone drinking all day and also get those 'bank holiday' only drinkers who youve never seen before. They cant handle theyre drinks and dont come into town drinking, so when you stop them at the door they turn on you calling you every name under the sun. Dont understand how things work outside theyre shitty local pub they usually stay at.

think last bank holiday, or the one before, there was a massive brawl up the street outside one of our pubs/doors. Went running up and loads of people fighting, one bloke pulled a baseball bat out and crack some lad right on the forehead with it, got a huge scar now. Was only 9pm lol. My lads gave a good kicking to most of them, as some were barred from our place and always give you s**t when they walk past thinking theyre solid. Remember having hold two lads then seeing someone i hate start kicking off, threw the two lads on the floor and just ran upto and laid into the bloke i/we hate lol. Good times, set me up for the night


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, more likely next weekend. Its pay day, full moon, and the last bank holiday of the year. Got a bigger team on with me as theyres always trouble on bank holidays. You get everyone drinking all day and also get those 'bank holiday' only drinkers who youve never seen before. They cant handle theyre drinks and dont come into town drinking, so when you stop them at the door they turn on you calling you every name under the sun. Dont understand how things work outside theyre shitty local pub they usually stay at.
> 
> think last bank holiday, or the one before, there was a massive brawl up the street outside one of our pubs/doors. Went running up and loads of people fighting, one bloke pulled a baseball bat out and crack some lad right on the forehead with it, got a huge scar now. Was only 9pm lol. My lads gave a good kicking to most of them, as some were barred from our place and always give you s**t when they walk past thinking theyre solid. Remember having hold two lads then seeing someone i hate start kicking off, threw the two lads on the floor and just ran upto and laid into the bloke i/we hate lol. Good times, set me up for the night


How long you been on the doors mate? You still love it?


----------



## TITO

These guys must a bit simple kicking off with u mate! Even steaming I think I'd be sensible enough to pat you on the back say no probs I'm off lol!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> How long you been on the doors mate? You still love it?


was 7 years last month. Gone quick.Yeah i still enjoy doing it, get some slow nights, then others that fly. Missus is back in work now so im thinking of taking more days off, as not desperate for £ now.


----------



## Clubber Lang

hoping to be back at the gym very soon, might even try a light sesh tomorrow to test it out. Side/rib area is close to recovered now. Still get some discomfort depending on movements but think its worth a shot in the gym again. Been, i think, 4 weeks since my muscle tear. Felt like a bust rib, very painful and nothing you can do but rest. God knows how much weight ive dropped as i came completely off everything and diet went out the window. Cant remember the last time i had a protein shake! Been working away so missed meals too. Just had a break from everything TBH.

already got next cycle planned, Omnadren @ 1g EW with 250mg deca and 100mg Nap ED


----------



## Clubber Lang

well first day of the bank holiday didnt let us down. 00:20am, "DANCE FLOOR, DANCE FLOOR!" Ran in to see a brawl of people, just pushing and pulling each other to start with. Saw two of my lads locking up two males but then got theyre friends on theyre backs trying to seperate and pull them free. Was a case of grabbing what/who you could to help and hope your other door lads are doing the same. Was holding some idiot bent over face down, his head facing into me, next thing i know hes swinging and punching my legs/quads, knew it was coming, BOSH, right in my meat and two veg, which TBF the veg have shrank so wasnt as painful as i expected lol. Had enough of this guy as i looked up and lads were still fighting. Just looked down and sent a wave of body shots into him till he fell on his knees, then managed to get him to the fire exit before putting him through the door. Dont know how it happened but somehow both male groups seperated. One group now outside the back fire exit and the other stood inside looking out, worked out very well as i was a mess at the start. Escorted 4 lads round the side of the venue and out the front, then went back to tell the other group to stay put. On my way back to the front door however i saw some of the group inside had left through the front main door and it all kicked off again. At this point, till i got there, there was only 1 doorman at the door, and as he was trying to seperate them he got hit and cut around the eye. I quickly stormed up, blasted someone bear hugging my doorman as another one of his mate was punching him, then pushed the git who was swinging away, only for him to decide to have a pop at me. Gave him a right, wasnt the best, but he came back and as he missed a connected with my 2nd, KO before he hit the deck! Then just as i jumped onto a male who was on top of another male punching him in the face a WPC came running over and CS sprayed the lot of us!! My doorman with a cut eye got most of it, luckily i turned at the last minute but got a good amount in my left eye. It stings!! The situation did look bad, but was she wasnt targeting anyone with her spray, just used it against a group of people, including doorstaff. My mate was fuming, was blinded by it and bleeding. After it calmed down two Sgt's came over to speak to him and was proper arse licking him. I think they knew she was out of order using the CS, which is classed as a firearm, and didnt want my mate to make a complaint or statement.

roll on tonight and sunday!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

just got back from the gym, first sesh in i think 4 weeks. Jesus, was sweating like feck and weaker than i thought i would be. Just did 2x exercises per body part and didnt push it, couldnt really, would have looked a right tit trying to lift what i usual do lol.

dropped a nap this morning too. Will drop another around 5'ish

weighed in at 17st 8, which surprised me, thought i was around the 17st mark.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well weekend went well, apart from from getting a face full of CS spray friday saturday and sunday were event free.

was my birthday yesterday, 35, middle aged lol. Was up early to do a bit of work then went to the gym, did some chest and biceps. Felt good. Did some decline smith BB, jesus, tits were on fire! lol. Sore today. Will start on these from now on, do decline, close grip seated bench, then finishing on incline DB flys. Been ages since ive done flys too. Probably why im sore today.

missus treated me to a 75ming deep tissue full body lava massage today as a bday present. Was mint, feel like jelly! Shoulders and back are starting to ache now tho ha. Might get one of these end of every month.



jabbed another 2ml of Jelfa yesterday, will do 1ml tomorrow with 1ml deca, then 2ml Jelfa friday, and repeat. Naps 100mg ED for a few weeks, using AP.

*Decline Bench, smith;*

12x 50kg

10x 90kg

8x 120kg

*Hammer press;*

10x 40kg

8x 60kg

8x 60kg

*Incline DB flys;*

12x 45lb

10x 75lb

6x 85lb

*Machine preacher curls;*

3x failure sets @ 75kg

*Done*


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

How are you getting on with the Omnadren Clubber? Good gear?


----------



## Clubber Lang

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> How are you getting on with the Omnadren Clubber? Good gear?


had 4ml but only started last friday so still early days. See what happens by the end of the week. Was given this link to compare my box and its spot on as the legit one exactly the same batch and exipry date, colour, spaces of the expiry on the box and amp labels, amps same shape, brown ring doesnt scratch off, leaflet is folded in exactly the same place, so should be g2g.

http://www.sfd.pl/OMNADREN_2016_FAKE,_ORGINAŁ-t1022463.html


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Clubber Lang said:


> had 4ml but only started last friday so still early days. See what happens by the end of the week. Was given this link to compare my box and its spot on as the legit one exactly the same batch and exipry date, colour, spaces of the expiry on the box and amp labels, amps same shape, brown ring doesnt scratch off, leaflet is folded in exactly the same place, so should be g2g.
> 
> http://www.sfd.pl/OMNADREN_2016_FAKE,_ORGINAŁ-t1022463.html


Good link that. 

Have run them in the past but the amount of fakes puts me off at the minute. Are yours the Pharmaswiss ones?


----------



## Clubber Lang

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Good link that.
> 
> Have run them in the past but the amount of fakes puts me off at the minute. Are yours the Pharmaswiss ones?


no, mine are Polish. Also found out Omnadren is made in over 10 other countries under contract, Pharma Swiss is just one maker, so just because they arent made by them doesnt mean to fake theyre fake.

http://www.valeant.eu/products/ click on endocrinology, lists countries of whats made where


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Cheers Clubber.


----------



## Clubber Lang

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Cheers Clubber.


well im hoping the above is true and mine arent fake lol. Bloody good looking fake it they are! ha


----------



## Clubber Lang

woke up this morning and starting to feel the test kicking in now. Got a tingling feeling in my hands and getting a mental and physical buzz, itching to do things. Been attached to my missus back most of the day too lol. Shes noticed the difference over the last day or two ha. Was a little para over with the Omnadrens as i know theyre are fakes out, and these arent the PharmaSwiss ones, or SwissPharma, whichever way round it is, but recently found out over on UKM Omnadren is made under license is 10 other counties, and the ones i have are exactly the same as the on the link below, Polish.

http://www.sfd.pl/OMNADREN_2016_FAKE,_ORGINAŁ-t1022463.html

*Shoulders; *

*Seated BB press;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

8x 80kg.... right shoulder was sore doing these, old injury. Uncomfortable but pushed through.

*DB front rises;*

failure @ 25lb, 10+ reps each set

failure @ 30lb

failure @ 35lb

*Close grip upright rows;*

failure @ 30kg

2x failure @ 40kg... shoulder was clicking a little so didnt push final set. 6+ reps last set

*Close grip push downs;*

failure 1/2 stack, diff machine and unknown weight

2x failure 3/4 stack.. round 10x reps

*Done.*

was pretty weak on these, but TBH ive not lifted anything for 4 weeks, so breaking back into everything this week really.


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> woke up this morning and starting to feel the test kicking in now. Got a tingling feeling in my hands and getting a mental and physical buzz, itching to do things. Been attached to my missus back most of the day too lol. Shes noticed the difference over the last day or two ha. Was a little para over with the Omnadrens as i know theyre are fakes out, and these arent the PharmaSwiss ones, or SwissPharma, whichever way round it is, but recently found out over on UKM Omnadren is made under license is 10 other counties, and the ones i have are exactly the same as the on the link below, Polish.
> 
> http://www.sfd.pl/OMNADREN_2016_FAKE,_ORGINAŁ-t1022463.html
> 
> *Shoulders; *
> 
> *Seated BB press;*
> 
> 12x 50kg
> 
> 8x 70kg
> 
> 8x 80kg.... right shoulder was sore doing these, old injury. Uncomfortable but pushed through.
> 
> *DB front rises;*
> 
> failure @ 25lb, 10+ reps each set
> 
> failure @ 30lb
> 
> failure @ 35lb
> 
> *Close grip upright rows;*
> 
> failure @ 30kg
> 
> 2x failure @ 40kg... shoulder was clicking a little so didnt push final set. 6+ reps last set
> 
> *Close grip push downs;*
> 
> failure 1/2 stack, diff machine and unknown weight
> 
> 2x failure 3/4 stack.. round 10x reps
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> was pretty weak on these, but TBH ive not lifted anything for 4 weeks, so breaking back into everything this week really.


That's quick...how long since u started the gear?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> That's quick...how long since u started the gear?


last Friday. Did 2ml then, then another 2ml Monday and yesterday, Wednesday.So be doing 1.5g EW lol.


----------



## Super -ingh

Lol at ur size it's needed....test and mast?.no orals


----------



## Clubber Lang

legs are sore today, trained yesterday, had 30mins to blast them so didnt stop. Cant remember what i lifted, didnt go heavy as its been 4 weeks since i trained them. Seated calves, leg extensions, hack squats, hamstring curls, then finished on some calve raises again.


----------



## Clubber Lang

*back and biceps today;*

*med grip pulldowns, to face;*

12x 45kg

8x 80kg

5x 110kg

*close grip rows;*

failure @ 150lb

failure @ 200lb

failure @ 230lb

*Machine arm one rows;*

3x failure sets 8+ reps, 60kg

*Machine preacher curls;*

3x failure sets 70kg

*DB curls;*

3x failure sets 12+ reps 25lb

*weighed in at 18st 2. Put 8lb on in 7 days! lol*


----------



## Clubber Lang

*monday, chest and some bicep day;*

*Decline smith, *

12x 40kg

8x 80kg

10x 100kg

*Seated hammer strength;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

6x 75kg

*Incline DB flys;*

failure @ 45lb

failure @ 80lb

*Machine Preacher;*

3x failure sets @ 70kg



*Done*


----------



## Clubber Lang

Had heartburn bad today, a Nap washed down with a can of Monster probably didn't help lol.

Appetite has dropped recently too. Think its down to the orals and high test dose. Having to have smaller meals, but more often.

Pecs sore today, decline are def working well. Will keep these included with chest sessions now.



*Back day;*





*Lat pulldowns, to face, mid grip;*





12x 45kg

8x 80kg

6x 110kg

*Machine rows;*





10x 150lb

8x 200lb

8x 250lb, full stack

*Hammer pulldowns;*





Failure @ 40kg each side, around 10 reps

2x failure sets @ 50kg each side, around 8 reps each set

*Bent over side raises; *





20lb DBs, failure, around 12 reps

2x failure sets @ 30lb Db, 10-8 reps

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

rest day today, was off work too. Went to Meadowhall with the missus for a look round. 1.5g test EW and Victoria Secrets is dangerous to my bank account lol !


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> rest day today, was off work too. Went to Meadowhall with the missus for a look round. 1.5g test EW and Victoria Secrets is dangerous to my bank account lol !


Lethal Victoria Secrets with the Missus aint it :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> Lethal Victoria Secrets with the Missus aint it :lol:


never been in one before, so much better than Ann Summers. Was a fit as feck blonde working there who helped us getting what we wanted. Long hair, tight arse, tight shiny trousers, mmm. Her bf is one lucky bastard lol. All i could think is what lingerie shes wearing under her clothes lol.

must have jinxed something cus last night i got ill, hot and cold sweats, so never got my leg over  woke up this morning feeling hungover, but havent had a drop of beer in weeks.

i bet i caught something the other day when i went to the GPs with my missus. Sat there waiting with everyone coughing and dying around me......bastards!


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> never been in one before, so much better than Ann Summers. Was a fit as feck blonde working there who helped us getting what we wanted. Long hair, tight arse, tight shiny trousers, mmm. Her bf is one lucky bastard lol. All i could think is what lingerie shes wearing under her clothes lol.
> 
> must have jinxed something cus last night i got ill, hot and cold sweats, so never got my leg over  woke up this morning feeling hungover, but havent had a drop of beer in weeks.
> 
> i bet i caught something the other day when i went to the GPs with my missus. Sat there waiting with everyone coughing and dying around me......bastards!


Mint init  All the staff are worldies mate... i normally walk aroudn with the mrs for 10 minutes then just sit in one of the chairs and perv for the other 20 mins she is in there :lol:

Hate that, nothing worse than hot and cold sweats! GP's are horrible haha!

I've been off gear for about 7 weeks and my sex drive is building back up thank f**k :lol: back to shagging twice a day and getting boners all the time again


----------



## Clubber Lang

still here, tho not been doing much, too busy with work and not had a minute to do much, [email protected] really.

went to GP today, got them to do my BP, was 133/67. She said 140 and above is high so 133 isnt too bad for my weight, She'd like to see it around 120, good luck! ha


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick update. Manged to get 20min sesh on back yesterday, just did 3 exercises, rows, pulldowns, 1 arm rows, then did 3 sets on machine preacher. Done.

found time today for a quick leg sesh, just focus on calves with 3 exercises as they've shrank since ive been busy with work and unable to train properly, and diet right.

got a few more weeks of away work as well as house work, doing the kitchen. Once these are done i should have a decent run at the gym.

dropped the omnadrens too, didnt feel i was getting a great deal from them considering the dose. So, yesterday, i started on Norma test-e @ 2ml 3x PW. Straight away this morning, boner. Itching for my missus to get back from work! lol


----------



## Lukehh

how you finding the gloves mate? i bought some kevlar ones the other week, there good but a bit thick so hard to grab ids to check etc.

lifts still looking well, how long you been lifting for now? ive just come up to 4 years and its flew by.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> how you finding the gloves mate? i bought some kevlar ones the other week, there good but a bit thick so hard to grab ids to check etc.
> 
> lifts still looking well, how long you been lifting for now? ive just come up to 4 years and its flew by.


yeah thyre good, much warmer then the sand defender kevlar gloves i had before, cold goes straight through the leather ones. Dont have to take my new ones off to write stuff down. Was worried my knuckles wouldnt be as protected as my defender ones, as the have sand in them for protection, but can punch a wall with the new ones and still not feel it, so all good.

started training at 21, just turned 35 so 14 years. Jesus, didnt think it was 14 years, thats gone quick! lol


----------



## Lukehh

> yeah thyre good, much warmer then the sand defender kevlar gloves i had before, cold goes straight through the leather ones. Dont have to take my new ones off to write stuff down. Was worried my knuckles wouldnt be as protected as my defender ones, as the have sand in them for protection, but can punch a wall with the new ones and still not feel it, so all good.
> 
> started training at 21, just turned 35 so 14 years. Jesus, didnt think it was 14 years, thats gone quick! lol


same here i started at 21 

got a link for these gloves? i like the fact you dont have to take them off to write out stuff so will give them a go.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> same here i started at 21
> 
> got a link for these gloves? i like the fact you dont have to take them off to write out stuff so will give them a go.


search Ebay for; Mechanix Wear M-Pact 3 Hard Knuckle Tactical Covert


----------



## Lukehh

Clubber Lang said:


> search Ebay for; Mechanix Wear M-Pact 3 Hard Knuckle Tactical Covert


what size? XXL? Seem to be selling for 30 notes


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> what size? XXL? Seem to be selling for 30 notes


i bought Large, same size as my old sand defender gloves.

theyre a tight fit, but i think if i went for a XL the knuckle protectors wouldnt fit right on my knuckles but a bit higher.

got loads of room at the finger tips with the Large, so XL would be baggy.


----------



## Clubber Lang

shoulders and legs today, first time this week, had day off. Still waiting for that break in work so i can hit the gym properly again, just maintaining at the moment, all i can do, working away then coming back home on and empty stomach, then bed, then up again and off once more.

need to get some deca in my system, got a clicking noise coming from my shoulder lol. Had it a while, clicks when its a certain height then above that point its fine. Probably another long term injury ha

cruising on 500mg norma test-e

was planning on hitting 1.5g norma EW, but with my shoulder im gonna drop down to 1g and add 500mg deca.

got some AP naps to kickstart with too. Be doing 100mg ED till box is gone.

just need some time now lol.

strength wasnt too bad, not dropped much considering lack of training and diet. Biggest thing i notice is stamina. Was blowing out my arse today, even with a pre-workout lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

actually made it to the gym, first time since 1st october lol, just been busy with work and lacked the mojo TBH.

had a good jab last night, shoulder shot. Slowly pulled the pin out and...fountain of blood shot out, catched most of it lol. Not had this happen for years. Hope it was just blood and not juice lol.

quick leg sesh. Had to get out the house, missus is off work after having some treatment yesterday at hospital, shes in pain but i can only listen to so much before ive had enough ha.

still weighing 18st, considering im not eating properly and missing jabs all the time, was surprised.


----------



## Clubber Lang

made it to the gym! Whoop! ha. Seems ages since ive been. Had today off as missus is still in a bad way, she had a biopsy of her womb last week, in a lot of pain and bleeding all the time. Pretty pissed off as the hospital didnt tell her anything about the recovery and pain she'd be going through, as they did more than what was on a standard leaflet she got at the end of the appointment. Had 8 cells ripped out, usual is 3-4, with 3-4 days of bleeding then lowering and stopping. Her bleeding hasnt eased and had to ring the hospital today, now they say she could bled between 4-14 days!! Shes suppose to be back at work wednesday, but at this rate she wont make it. Cant move without pain and more bleeding. Just hope the test results this week are positive news!

anyways, up early today so in the gym at 10am, no one there. Did chest with a set on biceps at the end, just start the week with something i enjoy. Took the missus as she knows staff working there and had a catch up while i trained.

just did 3 exercises for chest, incline, hammer press and flys, with some machine preachers for biceps. Got some decent food in rdy for the week, which i havent been doing recently, just been busy with everything else, work, missus etc. Tomorrow im driving 6 hours to Edinburgh to deliver a table for a shop, then drive back down to Carlisle, stay over there, then drive home the next day, wednesday. Be a long day tomorrow but should be straight into the gym wednesday i hope. Been like this for a while now, things just getting in the way.


----------



## Clubber Lang

went straight to the gym after getting back from Carlisle, had a pack of Pop Tarts and Bobs your uncle, off we go.

decided to train back, as its easy to do and dont need a great deal of volume for it. Will do legs tomorrow as ive got a full day of eating right rather than being stuck in a van for hours on end, like today. Chest was sore today, could feel it when doing lat pulldowns.

*Lat Pulldows;*

12x 50kg

8x 80kg

6x 100kg

*Machine rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

6x 230lb

*Shrugs, smith;*

15x 60kg

12x 100kg

10x 100kg

*Machine rear delts;*

10x 1/4 stack, weight not marked

8x 1/2 stack

6 1/2 stack

*Hammer strength pulldowns;*

3x failure sets at 40kg ES

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

Back DOMS today, feels good. Getting some lower back discomfort today as well, think its down to all the time i had sat in the van driving the other day, was 2 long days stuck in a cab. Just taken some iburprofen tabs now. Right knees a bit sore too. Again, think its from being stuck in the same position for too long.

*Leg day today.*

*Standing calve raises;*

15x full stack plus 80kg

12x full + 120kg

10x full + 120kg

*Leg extensions;*

15x 1/2 stack, weight not marked

15x 3/4 stack

12x full stack

10x full stack

*Hack Squats;*

12x 80kg

10x 120kg

10x 120kg

*Lying leg curls;*

2x failure sets at 1/3 stack, weight unknown. Ham strength is a bitch for me.

*Done.*


----------



## Super -ingh

How's ur beastly size holding up? What's diet and gear like atm


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> How's ur beastly size holding up? What's diet and gear like atm


will jump on the scales tomorrow morning at the gym, but was bang on 18st last week.

diets getting back on track, chicken and steak ED, had steak twice yesterday. Just trying to fill my face with fairly clean snacks between meals. Bought some brownies of TPWs other day, theyre gorgeous. 25g sachets of beef jerky is on offer again in Lidl, £1. Theyre £2.10 for 40g bags in the supermarkets.

gear, doing 500mg norma and 500mg dec at the moment, EW, with 100mg naps ED. Wanted to get this week out the way and if training carries on decent then i'll increase to 1g norma with 500mg dec.

didnt train today, woke up with a sore lower back, tip of my spine area. Think its down to long drives, but boy was it sore. Sat on ice packs to num it. Decided to train tomorrow instead, missus is at work so got most of the day on my own.


----------



## Dieseldave

How tall are you Clubber?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dieseldave said:


> How tall are you Clubber?


6'2


----------



## Clubber Lang

did some shoulder work yesterday, quick 30mins in the morning after breakfast.

*shoulder BB press, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 80kg

*Upright BB rows;*

15x 35kg

12x 55kg

8x 55kg

*DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*Close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 120lb

6x 130lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

chest today.

*Incline bb press, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 110kg

*Seated hammer press;*

10x 40kg ES

8x 60kg ES

5x 70kg ES

*DB incline flys;*

12x 70lb

8x 80lb

7x 80lb

*Machine preacher curls;*

2x failure sets at 3/4 stack, can never remember weight. 3rd set, did 2 reps then got cramp on my left forearm, so quit.


----------



## Super -ingh

Lol motivation not there yet


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> Lol motivation not there yet


not 100% yet

getting there tho. Just need to keep rolling with it.


----------



## Super -ingh

So would u say thst days u cnt be ****ed to train...u will still go in and do some training? U don't seems to lose any drastic weight man even when u tske it easy...need to know what the hell ur doing lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> So would u say thst days u cnt be ****ed to train...u will still go in and do some training? U don't seems to lose any drastic weight man even when u tske it easy...need to know what the hell ur doing lol


i wanna train, just times i train have trained, daily routine is different. Been doing a lot of work round my house, new bathroom, new kitchen, and when im/we fitting it i/we dont really stop till the days done, so was missing meals. Then when i finished and had something to eat i was too shattered and not mentally up for training. Things are finally finished now, so having more time on my hands to get eating and training right.

leg day today, forgot my sodding MP3 so had to listen to the gym music, which wasnt too bad, but you cant keep but over hearing peoples conversations ha. Loving hack squats at the moment, got a target of 200kg, without wraps. See how many knees hold up first ha.

*Standing calve raises;*

15x full stack + 80kg

12x full stack + 120kg

10x full stack + 140kg

*Leg extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack

12x full stack

10x full stack

*Hack squats;*

15x 80kg

12x 120kg

10x 140kg

*Lying curls;*

15x 1/4 stack, weight unknown

12x 1/2 stack

8x 1/2 stack.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick blast on shoulders today. Was doing some work at home, painting, and was sooo boring, had to get out for 30mins. Popped to the gym for shoulders, but didnt do any triceps like i normally do, will hopefully do them tomorrow with some back work. Had massive heart burn today too, blame the can of Monster i had this morning. Just had to have some Rennies to sort it.

forest vs derby tomorrow night, and its on TV too, so the area i work the doors is going to be full of nobs!! I hate football, and i hate idiots who get pissed and think theyre johnny rock hard and a hooligan. Mongs!! Gonna be fun and games. Gloves arent coming off all night!

*Shoulders BB press, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 80kg

4x 90kg... happy with doing 2x plates each side again. Been a while. Everytime i was getting somewhere something (work) would get in the way and stop training, so strength drops. So im happy i got back to that lift again, been too long).

*Upright bb rows;*

15x 20kg

12x 30kg

8x 40kg

*DB side raises;*

12x 30lb

10x 35lb

8x 35lb

6x 40lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

weekend on the doors didnt go too bad, considering it was Forest vs Derby, wasnt much trouble at all. Cus it was on TV loads went into notts or derby and made a night of it. Just threw out a few for being tipsy. Saturday was full of young drinkers, felt like i was baby sitting half the time. Removed a young girl and she just wont go away, Was outside begging to get back in for 1.5hr!! WTF! Then a local female spaz came on the scene, Saggy Maggie. Middle age drug addict. See got into a fight with the young girl so we had to go over to seperate. Looked down at Saggy and see had no teeth, just all gums. Thought fcuk that, i aint touching her lol. Let others seperate them lol. Had some young had pissed up and unable to stand up. Fell over and head butted a taxi door, then we helped him up and stumbled over and fell into a wall and KO'd himself lol. Sat him down, gave some water and he managed to get himself sorted. Until he tried to get up again and bosh, slipped and nutted a metal post lol. He saw the funny side of it all and eventually made it up and home. Had some bloke got pinned against the DJ booth and battered by a woman lol. Was his ex missus friend. Long story, Jeremy Kyle s**t.

up early today so decided to train straight after breakfast, rather than waiting for a chance in the afternoon, and due to work load i might not be able to train. Was surprised how strong i was, considering i only ate breakfast with no caffeine. Quite enjoyed going at 930, no traffic, hardly anyone in, sorted.

back today, as didnt get to hit it last week.

*Lat pulldowns, to the front;*

12x 50kg

8x 80kg

6x 105kg

4x 120kg (full stack)

*Cable rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

4x 250lb

*BB shrugs, smith;*

15x 70kg

12x 90kg

10x 100kg

*Machine preacher curls;*

3x failure sets at 3/4 stack, 75lb i think

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

upping test to 1g EW now, as originally planned, but kept low (500mg) due to lack of training. Jabbed 500mg Norma last night and will do another 500 on friday, with 500mg dec on wednesdays.

started on some pharma Proviron a few weeks back, libido seem low, so decided to take 50mg ED. Over the last week or so my libido has shot up something crazy, man juice is like tooth paste! lol

Did legs today, got cramp on my hamstrings near the end, which pee'd me off. Should have done lying curls last to avoid it.

*Calve raises, using hack squat machine;*

15x 130kg

12x 170kg

10x 210kg

6x 230kg

*Leg extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

12x full stack.

*Hack squats; *

12x 90kg

8x 130kg... legs werent having these this week, left knee was sore. Didnt do a final set.

*Lying curls;*

15x 1/4 stack

12x just over 1/4 stack...weight not marked

cramp!!

*Leg press*...fail, hamstring cramp on right side wouldnt shift.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

shoulders today. Forced myself to go after work, def gets hard when you wake up its dark, you finish work and its dark, grrr.

*Seated shoulder BB press, smith;*

15x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 90kg

2x 100kg

*Seated DB side raises*, starting from hip and lifting DB front of face at head height. Have no idea what these are called lol;

12x 25lb

8x 30lb

8x 30lb

*Upright BB rows;*

15x 20kg

12x 30kg

10x 30kg

*Close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

6x 150lb... felt comfy

*Done.*


----------



## DLTBB

In on log, you're a big fella.


----------



## A1243R

Clubber Lang said:


> shoulders today. Forced myself to go after work, def gets hard when you wake up its dark, you finish work and its dark, grrr.
> 
> *Seated shoulder BB press, smith;*
> 
> 15x 50kg
> 
> 8x 70kg
> 
> 6x 90kg
> 
> 2x 100kg
> 
> *Seated DB side raises*, starting from hip and lifting DB front of face at head height. Have no idea what these are called lol;
> 
> 12x 25lb
> 
> 8x 30lb
> 
> 8x 30lb
> 
> *Upright BB rows;*
> 
> 15x 20kg
> 
> 12x 30kg
> 
> 10x 30kg
> 
> *Close grip pushdowns;*
> 
> 10x 100lb
> 
> 8x 130lb
> 
> 6x 150lb... felt comfy
> 
> *Done.*


fu**ing horrible at the moment mate with work as you say hate leaving in dark and geting home in dark... It's making me feel s**t at the moment tbh


----------



## Clubber Lang

A1243R said:


> fu**ing horrible at the moment mate with work as you say hate leaving in dark and geting home in dark... It's making me feel s**t at the moment tbh


just makes me wanna sleep all the time ha. Love my sleep, especially when its cold, dark and raining.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Quick blast on chest today. In and out the gym. Jabbing another 500mg Norma tonight, so back upto 1g EW with 500mg dec. Still on 100mg naps ED, unsure whether to drop down to 50mg ED as ive been on them for weeks. Could drop them totally and run some var for volume. Or a nap and and var? Hmmm.

*incline BB smith;*

15x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 130kg

*seated hammer strength;*

10x 60kg ES

6x 70kg ES

3x 70kg ES

*Incline DB curls;*

12x 35lb

10x 45lb

8x 45lb

*Done.*

going back tomorrow and do some arms and shrugs just to get out the house. Missus is working so need something to do ha.

would have weighed myself today, but forgot wallet and my 20p, tut.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Not been training this week, havent had time, and dont think i'll have time this week. Work has gone into panic mode, getting things sorted before xmas rush.

Loads of traveling to do soon. Down to London then all the way to Newcastle. Cant wait. 330am start on Monday for a job :/

Still, pays the bills, which i have loads of this month. Car MOT and service, road tax, car insurance, then got exactly the same to my work van. Then next month ive gotta pay the rest of my Cuba holiday off, then its xmas, grrrr!


----------



## jeffj

@Clubber Lang in on this..looking great mate. might have missed this...but what naps you running?


----------



## Clubber Lang

jeffj said:


> @Clubber Lang in on this..looking great mate. might have missed this...but what naps you running?


AP 50mg naps. I managed to grab a box or two before they dried up. Expired Aug 15 but doesnt mean anything, will keep for ages, or till ive consumed them all lol.

love naps, getting some great volume, pump and power, but without the acid reflux i get some high dose dbol.

just got back from the hospital, got a mole on my back, between shoulder blades, that GP wanted checking out to be safe. Had it looked at, and...... its being cut out. Its not cancer but the doctor didnt like the look of it and told me he wants it off. Be a 30min op, he does it himself. Was going down his check list, asking questions, allergies, ,meds, any anabolic steroids? Hmm, no, im natty (looked down when i said that lol). Be not training for 3 weeks afterwards, due to skin stretching and stitches. Might have the op in the NY and have Jan off the gym.


----------



## LordOfTheManor

Clubber Lang said:


> Not been training this week, havent had time, and dont think i'll have time this week. Work has gone into panic mode, getting things sorted before xmas rush.
> 
> Loads of traveling to do soon. Down to London then all the way to Newcastle. Cant wait. 330am start on Monday for a job :/
> 
> Still, pays the bills, which i have loads of this month. Car MOT and service, road tax, car insurance, then got exactly the same to my work van. Then next month ive gotta pay the rest of my Cuba holiday off, then its xmas, grrrr!


Love Cuba mate! Have you been before? The locals will worship you like a god, guy your size is not an every day sight!


----------



## Clubber Lang

LordOfTheManor said:


> Love Cuba mate! Have you been before? The locals will worship you like a god, guy your size is not an every day sight!


no, never been, always wanted to, so now the chance, before they open the doors to the Americans lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

well, was a cold night on the doors, proper baltic. Got warmed up at the end of the shift when some lad decided to take on the World, why, i havent a clue. Just got a black eye from his mum kicking me in the face! lol

He was inside my place and not a sausage of aggression, so something triggered him to kick off outside at clearing out time. Heard something happening and noticed my door lads were outside, so had a walk out. Spotted my team breaking something up so went over to have a look. Young had kicking off, punched some other lad, reason unknown. His mum trying to push him back, but he was having none of it. Pushed her out the way and screaming abuse at her. Then he made the mistake of starting the bouncers. Locked eyes and gave me a load of s**t. Moved my team back but he wasnt listening, he got too close and got a quick slap by a doorman, then i pushed it back and onto his arse and he was getting within firing range. Mum again trying to help but nothing. I member of the public who knows him tried to stop him and calm him down but the nob ended up fighting him, both fell to the floor so we went over. As i was trying to pull the lad off him his mum kicked me in face, right in the eye. Not a nice black and blue bruise now with some redness, tut! Another doorman pulled her away and locked her up. By this time the idiot kicking off was still on the floor and not letting go of the lad who tried to help. Only one thing to do as his back was facing me, topless back, he took it off so must 'mean business' lol. Had enough so blasted him 3 times full force in his ribs, BOSH!! He let go and locked him up in a restraint. Knew he was hurting and had the stuffing knocked out of him, his body was jelly and wasnt fighting back. Plus the fact he said "please can i sit down" lol. Lowered him slowly and moved back. He was quiet, got up and started to walk down the road.......only to come back up. t**t! He had foam round his mouth, drugged up! Coppers finally came but only watched him walk away, never even got out theyre cars!!! Shocking!

apparently hes going to get his boys and do us (doormen) over tonight. I cant wait personally, but know he wont show. Id be surprised if i didnt break his floating rib, or some ribs. I can still hear the echo from the shots i gave him lol.

fecking tramps!


----------



## Lukehh

know how you feel with the weather mate, im wearing 4 layers with thermal top, jumper, shirt and coat! and thermal socks!

been a bit of a mare the last couple of weeks too, my shoulder and middle finger are both ****ed you pick up some injuries on the job even if they havent hurt you, and never notice till the next morning


----------



## Clubber Lang

2nd day back in the gym after doing absolutely nothing for about 2 weeks. Been hit with loads of work recently, mad rush before xmas, stupid where ive been and done, and what times ive had to get up and got back. Usually always like this around this time. Being self employed i have to grab it all. TBH its around this time of year i make most of my money.

anyways, got back in the gym yesterday, did chest and biceps and......i was aching 4 hours later lol. My triceps were shattered, struggled pushing myself up out the sofa and bed lol. Outer tits were aching too ha.

did legs today, feck me, my hamstrings kept giving way when i was walking everywhere afterwards lol. Just dont know why im aching so badly so quickly. Probably been stuck in a van driving round the country for weeks on end and not lifting a finger has taken its toll lol

works steady now so more time free to train. Banging in the norma and dec more often now, with 100mg var ED. Want some quick size increase before xmas and new years. Gotta get rdy for factory shutdown friday, blood bath, and then deal with pi$$ed up nobs around xmas and cant wait to ruin someones NY! lol. This time last year i was running Androxine, jesus, that turned me into a animal. NY eve i destroyed 3 drugged up lads who attacked an elderly couple on theyre when home. Bastards!

roll on the festive season! lol


----------



## Lukehh

yeh doors are getting worse here as the weeks go by.

mate said that next weekend is supposed to be the worst of them all?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> yeh doors are getting worse here as the weeks go by.
> 
> mate said that next weekend is supposed to be the worst of them all?


 yeah black eye friday is coming soon, joy! Getting juiced up to feck for it pmsl

Legs are in bits from tuesday still ha, pussy. Felt great in the gym tho, anavar seems to be kicking in nicely, pump was huge. Been jabbing 4x per week with norma and dec, so weights on the increase quick. Been clean from reccy drugs for a bit too, didnt have any last week lol. Trying to stay clean over xmas and new years too. NY i finish at 3am, so be going straight to bed, want a clean start to a fresh year. Xmas day, i might just drink as my bro is back from the US boxing day till new years eve, so dont want to be on a come down when hes home. I like meow, but non around, only legal highs and theyre shite. Dont like coke, cant relax on it. If i get some MD that'll be good, if not im going clean and just drinking ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

success! clean weekend and made it to the gym today! lol.

having my mole cut off my back this wednesday, hope it doesnt effect my training. Its right in the centre of my back so unsure what room of movement will be like afterwards.

did chest and biceps today, well did 1 set on biceps with the preacher and 2nd set had to stop near enough straight away, pump and cramp stopped me.

stayed on 1 light and 2 medium weight sets for everything, incline press, seated press and DB flys.

had a eventful weekend. Friday had some lad grad another persons head and butted him 7 times, then tried to knee him in the head, but slipped over. Made a right mess of him. Blood everywhere. Loads of stitches needed. Had old bill ring me today, gotta go in for a statement, grrr, i'll see that lad hanged for this!

see what happens this friday, black eye friday. I hate people lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

had my mole off today, did it this morning, took about 30mins. Didnt feel a thing but the last few hours the anesthetic is wearing off and pains kicking in ha. Cuts right in the centre of my back between my shoulder blades, so every movement now is stretching the cut. Taking some strong painkillers soon and cracking open some JD 

think the surgeon was right in saying no training for around 2 weeks lol. Well thats this year done for me!


----------



## Clubber Lang

well factory shut down friday, or black eye friday as its known round my way lived upto expectations. Big brawl in front of a few of the bars, young lads, too much beer and coked/meowed up fighting. Door staff from the bars had to go over and seperate, only for other lads to come from different directions and start firing blows in. Ended up with door staff having to rip and throw people around to start with, then some nob, who took off his top to possibly give him extra powers, decided to run back to the entrance of a bar and grab a glass bottle with intent to use. Saw this and me and another door lad just charged him. Dont think he was expecting people to come close to him with a weapon in hand, unfortunately he didnt know me or my mate. My colleague got to him just before me and blasted him in the side, then i grabbed his head, pulled it downwards then kneed him in the face before another doorman snatched the bottle out of his hand, heard it smash on the floor, then just heard the echo of body blows. Absolute bellend! A few people got dropped, then got up and licked theyre wounds before walking off. This was going on for about 15mins, was another 10mins after that a cop car finally turned up, with 1 copper inside. Complete piss take. Was like it all night, no coppers and people kicking off.


----------



## Clubber Lang

seems friday was the only action this weekend, thank God. Was just as busy but totally different crowd, older generation. Next stop Wednesday as those that havent already broken up, break up. Unsure how busy it will be with xmas eve the following day.

took my dressings off today, nothing much to look at, all clean and tidy. Tempted to train but think its best to leave it still for a bit. Cant stop my nose running at the moment either, got shoe laces hanging out of it :/


----------



## Clubber Lang

seems friday was the only action this weekend, thank God. Was just as busy but totally different crowd, older generation. Next stop Wednesday as those that havent already broken up, break up. Unsure how busy it will be with xmas eve the following day.

took my dressings off today, nothing much to look at, all clean and tidy. Tempted to train but think its best to leave it still for a bit. Cant stop my nose running at the moment either, got shoe laces hanging out of it :/


----------



## Lukehh

we got off pretty good tbh mate, black eye friday weekend, xmas and NY period with no proper kick offs! was alot worse in summer and Halloween for us!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> we got off pretty good tbh mate, black eye friday weekend, xmas and NY period with no proper kick offs! was alot worse in summer and Halloween for us!


 we were alright TBH as well. Worst thing was pre-xmas, some lad decided to head butt another lad 6 times before kneeing him in the head. Made a right mess. Had coppers round mine for a statement for that one.

apparently what i heard that night behind the cause of it was correct. 10 years ago the lad got assaulted borrowed a MP3 player off the other guy and never returned it?! WTF. Its all on CCTV and clear as day. The lad who head butted already has record for assault, got CS for it that time, this time copper said hes get done for ABH and will be sent down. Sent down for a fighting over a MP3 player! .....t**t!

xmas eve was busy, NY was ok. No major trouble on either days.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Back at the gym today. First time back in weeks. Had loads of work pre-xmas and then had a mole cut off the centre of my back, so that was two weeks out as stitches would rip if i trained. TBH was quite painful just reaching for things ha.

Got a stag do in March, then best man for a mates wedding in Cuba in April so gym time and get big and lean. Some massive door lads going on the stag do, huge black people with dreadlocks pmsl. Def not being the smallest one there lol, and need some MT2.

Hitting tren-e, test-e and naps for abit, then switch over to var and winny closer to Cuba. Be using some GEP tren-e, see how that goes, if not great will move over to WC. Norma test-e and got some Androlic naps.

Gym today, chest and biceps. Havent been for a while so did 1x light and 2x medium sets.

*incline smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 110kg

*seated hammer press;*

10x 40kg ES

8x 60kg

6x 60kg

*machine dips;*

3x failure sets @ full stack + 80kg


----------



## Clubber Lang

*incline DB curls;*

1x failure @ 35lb

2x failure with 45lb

*machine preacher curls;*

2x failure sets at 70lb

*Done.*

*weighed in at 17st 13lb.* Happy with that as i thought id lost loads over the holiday being lazy, no training and crap diet.


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg day today, thought id get it done rather than wait lol. Crawled from each machine, gasping for air lol. Legs already ache and its i only finished them 3 hours ago lol.

didnt jab last night, had to catch up with things and only remembered when i was in bed, duh. Doing it soon, after a shower.

started on my Androlics tho, see how they compare to the AP naps, which are the best ive used, so far.

*Legs;*

*Hammer press;*

15x 200kg

10x 280kg

8x 360kg

5x 360kg

*Hack squats;*

10x 80kg

8x 120kg

8x 120kg

*SLDL;*

3x failure sets, 10+ reps, 110lb

*Leg Extensions;*

3x failure sets with 1/4 stack, these killed me lol

*Seated calve raises;*

3x failure sets at 60kg

*Done.*

meds using;


----------



## Dai Jones

will be interested to see how good the Androlics are


----------



## Lukehh

how long do you have a break before the next cycle? 8-10 weeks? it always seems like your on :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> will be interested to see how good the Androlics are


 yeah hoping theyre good. I used them years and years ago i TBH thought they were crap. Either i got duffs or back then i didnt know my arse from my elbow so were wasted on me.

the tablets are well pressed, sharpe edges with a clean clear snake. Near enough zero speckles.



see how they compare to AP naps, those are mind blowing!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> how long do you have a break before the next cycle? 8-10 weeks? it always seems like your on :lol:


 i cruise on a low'ish dose, 250-500mg everyone 10 days or so. Dont come off completely, no point as i wont stay off longer enough to recover before going back on.


----------



## Lukehh

how long do you cruise for before another cycle? 10 weeks?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> how long do you cruise for before another cycle? 10 weeks?


 10 weeks? lol

probably half that :/

didnt get time to train today, didnt get back from a long drive with work in time and was starving, not had a proper meal all day so energy levels if i trained would have been pants. Going first thing in the morning, then again saturday when my missus is at work. So this week it'll be like two on two off. TBH my tits from monday and my legs especially, from tuesday are still very sore. About fell out my van earlier ha. 2.5hrs driving and stuck in the cab, got out and legs nearly went ha.

jabbing again tonight, 2x GEP tren amps and 1x Norma test-e. Just about to have a shower then will do it.


----------



## Lukehh

Clubber Lang said:


> 10 weeks? lol
> 
> probably half that :/
> 
> didnt get time to train today, didnt get back from a long drive with work in time and was starving, not had a proper meal all day so energy levels if i trained would have been pants. Going first thing in the morning, then again saturday when my missus is at work. So this week it'll be like two on two off. TBH my tits from monday and my legs especially, from tuesday are still very sore. About fell out my van earlier ha. 2.5hrs driving and stuck in the cab, got out and legs nearly went ha.
> 
> jabbing again tonight, 2x GEP tren amps and 1x Norma test-e. Just about to have a shower then will do it.


 is that all? personally if i dont cruise for long enough i dont really 'feel' the larger doses anymore if you get what i mean?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> is that all? personally if i dont cruise for long enough i dont really 'feel' the larger doses anymore if you get what i mean?


 i can understand that.

Over the years tho my blast amounts have really lowered. I no longer do 2g test with this and that and some of those. Ive got to that point where i understand lower doses of better quality gear as well as better diet and training is much more effective that stupid amounts EW. So even with shorter cruisers i can still keep and/or gain well.


----------



## Clubber Lang

pmsl...... jabbed, then had a shower, wrong way round i know but missus sneaked in before me.

anyways, i showered and washed, and noticed i can smell the GEP tren. Can smell it on my finger tips, then smelt my forearm, like do you, and my whole body stinks of tren lol. Im leaking it already! ha


----------



## Clubber Lang

legs still hurting lol.

had some well weird dreams last night, so hope its a sign of the tren. Will carry on with the GEP for a few weeks and see how things go. WC tren-e is a back up.

*shoulders and triceps today;*

*BB press smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 90kg

*Seated DB side raises;*

12x 20lb

10x 25lb

8x 30lb

*Upright BB rows;*

15x 20kg

12x 30kg

8x 30kg

failure 30kg

*Close grip push downs;*

12x 100lb

10x 120lb

8x 130lb.

hope to be soon back to normal.

training back tomorrow


----------



## Clubber Lang

dropped in the gym saturday for back, cant remember what i did, was a quick sesh, but was surprised what i lifted.

didnt have time to train today, had loads on with day work, all manual work so wasnt like i was sat on my arse.

will go tomorrow, got far less on then.

been eating like a horse recently too. Bottomless pit of a stomach, god knows why.

jabbed tonight, 2ml tren (200mg) and a ml of norma test-e. Gonna buy another box of the GEP and carry on with it, get 2.5 weeks out of each box, so will do 5 weeks total and then see what happens. If i dont feel im getting what i think 400mg tren-e should give me im switching over to WC.


----------



## Clubber Lang

been ill last few days, had a bit of a cold. Caught it off my missus whos badly, shes on anti-Bs. Just been tired in the mornings and joints aching, no willpower.

forced myself to go today, but wasnt the strongest, no energy, even with a pre-workout. Stupid germs!

been bombarding my body with Vit-C every 3 hours so hope to fight it off.

tren sides seem to be kicking in. Body temp feels up, a bit more snappy than usual, and having weird dreams every night now. Tho know waking up in sweats yet.

*Leg Press;*

12x 240kg

10x 320kg

8x 360kg

6x 360kg

*Hack Squat;*

12x 60kg

10x 100kg

10x 100kg

*Leg Extensions;*

5x failure sets, 1/4 stack, 15+ reps.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

lunch time sesh for chest and biceps, had to get out the house, missus has flu and off work, shes pretty bad but im not too bad.

*Incline BB, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 110kg

3x 120kg

*Seated press;*

10x 40kg ES

8x 60kg ES

7x 60kg ES

*Incline DB flys;*

10x 70lb

8x 80lb

7x 80lb... a handle on the 80lb is bust, digs up, avoid that one next time and use the 85lbs.

*Standing DB curls;*

12x 30lb

10x 35lb

8x 35lb

*Done.*

got a stupid meeting tonight with door work at the venue i work at. Not sure what its about, but i can guess it'll be about either reducing numbers cus its Jan and quiet, or complaints from drunken people who we've kicked out. Last friday we had to get two 65 year olds, piss head who just drink all day, out the pub cus they were being racist to 4 black lads lol. They actually used the N word! I had saturday off but my team kicked someone out for fighting, he came back twice being threatening, then kicked a parked car that belonged to a doorman, so the lads went over and put him on his arse. So i bet theres complaints from the public about that. Dont know about him fighting inside, or saying he'll stab doorstaff, but they'll jump on the band wagon when they see a doorman fighting. Nobs!


----------



## Lukehh

the amount of flu going round at the moment is unreal.

yep i agree with the public perception bollox, the amount of times people have called me a steroid bully or tried to advise me what to do or give me their opinion on why were in the wrong is unreal.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> the amount of flu going round at the moment is unreal.
> 
> yep i agree with the public perception bollox, the amount of times people have called me a steroid bully or tried to advise me what to do or give me their opinion on why were in the wrong is unreal.


 police were called twice, but they were that slow getting there the guys brother drove about 9 miles to pick him up, then drove home. Cop shop, 1 mile away. Stupid!

Shoulders and triceps today, felt great doing them. I think being clean from reccy drugs since NYs has made a difference lol. Gonna have a clean Jan thats for sure ha.

*seated BB press, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 80kg

4x 90kg

*seat side raises;*

12x 25lb DBs

10x 30lb

6x 35lb

*Rear delt machine;*

10x 1/4 stack, weight unknown, holding and contracting for 2 seconds before release

10x half stack, holding as above

failure as above

*Close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

6x 150lb

3x 150lb

*Reverse grip pulldowns;*

failure, around 10 reps, 50lb

2x failure 80lb

*Done.*

might jab some more tren and norma tonight, im in a good mood ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

wank day in the gym today, got there fine, but soon as i started on the first excerise i felt drained, just didnt feel up for it. Was trying to do legs, perhaps not the best body part to train on a monday. Still felt a little tired from the weekend, which was well busy. Considering its mid month and January it was rammed! Think i'll stick to a smaller muscle group to start the week off. Ended up thinking negative things inside of actually counting my reps. You know your doomed when you do that.

Did some calves and leg press, then did half of some SLDLs and gave up. Nothing to write home about.

Appetite feels like its gone down a little too. Probably from the naps. Havent got much longer on them and i'll switch to var i think.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Had a site visit today and was a nightmare, road works after road works, traffic lights after traffic lights, grrr. So didnt get home till late, no training today.

speaking of nightmares....

trens starting to kick in now. Not sweating but getting bad dreams!

Woke up this morning after a nightmare. Was in some science lab with a chinese guy in a white jacket, how stereotypical ha, holding a metal door shut saying we need to kill/burn whats inside this container. He turned a handle down and straight away i could hear a woman screaming and shout "let me out", banging on the container from the inside, begging to be let out, screaming in pain. It got worse and worse till there was silence, then a long pause...............the science guy relaxed after using all his strength to keep the door closed......then BANG! The door ripped open and the guy was pulled inside. Obviously i shat myself and woke up instantly. Didnt go back to sleep after that! lol :/


----------



## Super -ingh

LOL^


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> LOL^


 lol, its not funny. Woke up in a panic! Felt real! Luckily it was 630am when it happened, was up for work at 7. If it was like 3am or something you just know id fall back into the same dream! lol.

have terrible nightmares with proper scary things. Sometimes im being chased by the aliens from the Aliens movie, but ive had this bastard in most of my worst dreams. Just keeps coming and coming, smashing walls down to get to me. No matter how far i run its still behind me, or where i hide it finds me! Havent seen him recently tho, phew! lol


----------



## Lukehh

looks like me when im off my head :lol:


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> Super -ingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL^
Click to expand...

 lol, its not funny. Woke up in a panic! Felt real! Luckily it was 630am when it happened, was up for work at 7. If it was like 3am or something you just know id fall back into the same dream! lol.

have terrible nightmares with proper scary things. Sometimes im being chased by the aliens from the Aliens movie, but ive had this bastard in most of my worst dreams. Just keeps coming and coming, smashing walls down to get to me. No matter how far i run its still behind me, or where i hide it finds me! Havent seen him recently tho, phew! lol



Haha the Chinese dude in the lab coat is the 1 that had me in stitches.

I love this thread man....from ur nightmares to nights on the doors...pure entertainment, worst thing ur not even in full training mode and ur prob still huge!


----------



## Clubber Lang

had a nice sesh yesterday, did back, a set on biceps and did some hacks squats as i had a pants leg day on Monday. Did some drop sets too, totally exhausted myself

GEP tren is kicking in nicely now. Can feel rage kicking in, waking up fresh around 4am and struggling to get back to sleep, weird dreams, and getting that change in body shape you get from tren. Started on 2nd box and will grab some more rather than switching to another lab, will carry on with GEP for a bit long. Im happy with it.

ordered some Magnum Pharma test prop 100 too. Just gonna try some of these EOD just for a pick me up, see what theyre like. Also ordering some Testex 250 Cyp, gonna try these from the Norma, see if i drop any water.

*Back;*

*Lat pull downs, to face;*

15x 40kg

10x 70kg

7x 110kg

failure @ 70kg, around 10 reps

failure at 40kg, around 10 reps

*Close grip rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

7x 230lb

8x 150lb

8x 100lb

*Hack squats;*

12x 40kg....really felt the difference not having any knee sleeves on.

10x 80kg

8x 120kg

5x 120kg

*Machine preacher curls;*

2x failure sets @ 70kg, around 8 reps.

*Done.*

*Weighed in, 18st.3*

no training today, have loads of paper work to catch up on. Oxford in the morning, leaving at 5am to get there, joy.


----------



## Clubber Lang

did a quid jab last night, first time ive jabbed in either for quite some time, hate them, just feels so tough and have to use force to push the pin in, then get a sharpe'ish pin before goes when i push deeper. Yuk! 2ml Tren-e, went in smooth, some PIP today, but thats just cus its a unused site. Gonna stick 2ml in the other later. Got some Magnum Test Prop to try, so using 1ml of that with 1ml Norma

Chest today, felt stronger than last week by quite a bit, so think the tren is starting to take effect.

*Incline bench, smith;*

15x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 130kg

*Seated hammer press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg ES

6x 70kg ES

*Incline DB flys;*

3x failure sets, around 10 reps, 75lb DB's

*Done.*

usually do some bicep work, just a few sets, after chest, but my right forearm is sore, probably from pulling movements on wednesday from back. So left them alone.

right knee is playing up again, sore all the time. Tempted to try some Beta-4, TB-500. Anyone used this before for tendon repair and injuries? Best place to get it from? I know its expensive.


----------



## Lukehh

how did you do your forearm mate? see you mention it quite a bit.


----------



## synthasize

how are you finding the androlics mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang

synthasize said:


> how are you finding the androlics mate?


 yeah theyre alright, tho the AP naps are still the best ive used. Got size and bloat from them, but do think the APs are/were stronger. Still, theyre decent and would use again. Tho a few mates are running WCs naps are theyre rapidly packing size on......bastards lol. Half the price too lol

this week, absolutely s**t! Had a s**t week at work, working funny hours and non stop. Back late and up early, not good. Got stuck on the M6 the other day after a wank day, stop starting and just rolling in 1st gear, some lorry lost its load of toilet roll, shut 2 lines. I got hit with that cold that everyones seemed to have had recently too. Missus had it and even tho ive been necking Vit-c tablets like theres no tomorrow it finally got through my defensive line! On tuesday i slept for 14hr straight, was shattered! Had zero time for training so havent been yet.

top it off i had to go back to the hospital for a check up and get the results back from a mole i had removed before xmas. Turned out it was cancerous! Little bastard! Gotta keep an eye on others now.

cus of the above my temper is through the floor. I actually feel like hurting someone, tren and stress dont go well. Missus is doing my head in with her OCD, which i know isnt her fault but its getting to me. Was suppose to jab today but think i'll wait till tomorrow, try and calm down a little. Had half a diaz just try to chill out. Lying awake at night cus of tren, then having tren nightmares. Out of zops as well, joy!

hope no one pisses me off tomorrow on the doors, gonna really have to hold back. Someone not drinking up at kicking out time is gonna get Jack the Hat treatment like on Legend!


----------



## Super -ingh

Can't wait for tomorrow's story lol

Chill big man, just seems a s**t week.

What exactly u running atm?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow's story lol
> 
> Chill big man, just seems a s**t week.
> 
> What exactly u running atm?


 started with just Norma test-e and GEP tren-e. But this week added Mag Pharma test-prop EOD lol.

think its just been a wank week for me and stressed.

got a tub of Ben & Jerrys peanut butter core ice cream to cheer me up lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> top it off i had to go back to the hospital for a check up and get the results back from a mole i had removed before xmas. Turned out it was cancerous! Little bastard! Gotta keep an eye on others now.


 wow mate luck escape? or have back to hospital?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> wow mate luck escape? or have back to hospital?


 havent got to go back unless i notice other moles change shape etc. She checked all the moles she could see on my back and through my chest fur, those are fine. Was told to take some digital pics of moles im unsure of and compare a month or two down the line.

TBH the mole that was cancerous i couldnt see myself due to the position of it between my shoulder blades, and my missus who ive been with for 10 years said it had always looked the same since we've been together. Just caught it in time i suppose. Had a massage for my birthday back in August last year, woman doing it noticed it and mentioned it to me, so i booked into my GP shortly after. Saw the GP twice, she wasnt sure, so booked into a brand new Dermatology centre near me. Brill place, like a departure lounge at a international airport. I know people slag the NHS off but they were spot on. Saw the Doc, straight away he said its coming off ha. Best to remove than leave it or risk it. 3 weeks later i was in surgery. Took about 30mins. Didnt know they were going to do a biopsy on it. Thought when i went back on tuesday it was just to check if it healed ok, so came as a bit of a shock when the nurse said it was turning cancerous. Tut.

tren dreams again last night lol. Had sly stallone in it, Expendable style lol. Was weird. I was a customs officer at a airport in what looked like Mexico, and was watching some dodgy looking bloke not wanting to go through a mental detector, so pulled him to one side. He took his jacket and shirt off was had 10s of thousands of US Dollars taped to his body, and a suitcase full of money. We took him into a holding room to search him. I remember grabbing a handful of $1000 Dollar bills and putting them into my pockets then hiding some into a bag on the floor when i was pretending to tie my shoe lace. Then there was massive bang and the door burst open with 3 people storming in with guns, one was Sly with his black vest and black sunglasses on pmsl. I starting fighting with someone, battling with him as his gun was firing putting holes into the walls. I over powered him them Sly came over and threw a punch, I caught his punch with my hand but then he head butted me lol. Remember running out the room and to a disable toilet to hide, but the door was locked cus someone was in there lol.


----------



## Sambuca

get toms peptides only ones ill use so much better than anything else i have tried.


----------



## Sambuca

ahhh good old tren dreams. I had one the other night that i won the lottery but the amount was never finalised. was tantilisingly close woke up annoyed haha


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sambuca said:


> get toms peptides only ones ill use so much better than anything else i have tried.


 for the Beta 4 / TB500? You have a link? Peptides are legal still yes, so links can be posted?

also, and i'll probably make a fresh a read on the forum, what dose do you need and how often? Tendon issue in my right knee has been setting me back for ages now. Needs sorting.


----------



## Sambuca

whats up with your tendon bpc157 is useful and better if its injury rather than just inflamation.


----------



## Dieseldave

Clubber Lang said:


> havent got to go back unless i notice other moles change shape etc. She checked all the moles she could see on my back and through my chest fur, those are fine. Was told to take some digital pics of moles im unsure of and compare a month or two down the line.
> 
> TBH the mole that was cancerous i couldnt see myself due to the position of it between my shoulder blades, and my missus who ive been with for 10 years said it had always looked the same since we've been together. Just caught it in time i suppose. Had a massage for my birthday back in August last year, woman doing it noticed it and mentioned it to me, so i booked into my GP shortly after. Saw the GP twice, she wasnt sure, so booked into a brand new Dermatology centre near me. Brill place, like a departure lounge at a international airport. I know people slag the NHS off but they were spot on. Saw the Doc, straight away he said its coming off ha. Best to remove than leave it or risk it. 3 weeks later i was in surgery. Took about 30mins. Didnt know they were going to do a biopsy on it. Thought when i went back on tuesday it was just to check if it healed ok, so came as a bit of a shock when the nurse said it was turning cancerous. Tut.
> 
> tren dreams again last night lol. Had sly stallone in it, Expendable style lol. Was weird. I was a customs officer at a airport in what looked like Mexico, and was watching some dodgy looking bloke not wanting to go through a mental detector, so pulled him to one side. He took his jacket and shirt off was had 10s of thousands of US Dollars taped to his body, and a suitcase full of money. We took him into a holding room to search him. I remember grabbing a handful of $1000 Dollar bills and putting them into my pockets then hiding some into a bag on the floor when i was pretending to tie my shoe lace. Then there was massive bang and the door burst open with 3 people storming in with guns, one was Sly with his black vest and black sunglasses on pmsl. I starting fighting with someone, battling with him as his gun was firing putting holes into the walls. I over powered him them Sly came over and threw a punch, I caught his punch with my hand but then he head butted me lol. Remember running out the room and to a disable toilet to hide, but the door was locked cus someone was in there lol.


 Your tren dreams are nearly as entertaining as your bouncer stories!

What do you for your other job when you're not doing door work?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dieseldave said:


> Your tren dreams are nearly as entertaining as your bouncer stories!
> 
> What do you for your other job when you're not doing door work?


 shopfitter by trade, but these days i mostly do transport work and a bit of shop maintenance , man with a van for a high street company. I get work from different departments from within the same place. Self employed so do Door work as a back up and a little extra cash. Plus its fun, well most of the time ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sambuca said:


> whats up with your tendon bpc157 is useful and better if its injury rather than just inflamation.


 years ago i was training stupid on legs with a big training partner. Lifting a lot of weight and with good reps, non of this 1 rep max BS. Ended up muscles getting stronger yet tendons remain the same. After a few months knees started to ache, and eventually got tendonitis. One knee was just full of fluid, was like play dough, could make shapes. Ever since then its never been the same. Start getting somewhere on legs and knee plays up.


----------



## Sambuca

Clubber Lang said:


> years ago i was training stupid on legs with a big training partner. Lifting a lot of weight and with good reps, non of this 1 rep max BS. Ended up muscles getting stronger yet tendons remain the same. After a few months knees started to ache, and eventually got tendonitis. One knee was just full of fluid, was like play dough, could make shapes. Ever since then its never been the same. Start getting somewhere on legs and knee plays up.


 id look at using both bpc157 and tb500 then mate. tb500 to reduce and inflammation and bpc157 for healing them.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sambuca said:


> id look at using both bpc157 and tb500 then mate. tb500 to reduce and inflammation and bpc157 for healing them.


 never heard of BPC157, will look into them.


----------



## Clubber Lang

long week for me, late night start with day work then following day early start, been like it all week. Didnt get much mon-wednesday, then slept for about 14hrs straight thursday. Door work friday, had 4 hrs kip saturday afterwards, then shopping all.......day. Thank feck its sunday, all phones are off, got some Singh beer in the fridge chilling and got a Domino's on the way. Should land any minute. Gonna destroy it! Then hours nap and dog walk, then beer time!

only trained once this week, friday, did some leg work, calves are still hurting, tho dont look any bigger! lol.

dropped naps ED now, and moved over to NP var @ 100mg. Tho i might use the remaining naps as a pre-workout supp till theyve gone.

was busy on the doors both nights, first pay day since xmas so was rammed. Friday wasnt too bad, no trouble considering Fridays are younger peoples night. Saturday night, older generation night, you get more s**t off people, as they think cus theyre older theyre right. We've open till 2am, but have to be in by 1am, thats our licencing contract, so after 1am no one, othe than door staff or bar staff etc from other pubs are allowed in. Been like this for years, and everyone knows this as its a local place for local people lol. But last night i must have had 20 arguments with old people giving me s**t cus i wouldnt let them, was well after 1am too. 130am and ive got people outside giving me s**t still, been there 20mins. Nobs!

Then a door lad pulled some bloke out who was off his tits. Ears were black and kept touching himself, or his fingers were twisting and moving in different directions, obs hes drugged up. He denied he'd taken anything, even tho ive kicked him out before months back for drugs, and turned him away as his jaw was dragging on the floor. Then he rings 999 and asks for an ambulance so they could come and do a drug test on him?!! Thought he was BSing but 30mins later one turned up!! I hit the roof! Absolutely verbally destroyed he bloke infront of everyone outside, all the taxi drives, even the coppers just stood there and watched. Ripped him apart about wasting an ambulances time which could have been used else where for someone who actually needs it, people with strokes or heart attacks etc, not for some drugged up t**t. My area manager was with me and at one point pulled my jacket back as i was rdy to just blast the guy! Found out since theres not been a day the bloke hasnt been on something, massive meow head and phet head. Barred for life now. Cant wait to see him again. Worst thing was he was saying things like "ive not taken anything on my childrens lifes" I fecking hate it when people drop that s**t, especially when theyre lying.

anyway, Domino's has landed! mmmmm, laters! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

started these last week, EOD, very impressed!



grabbing another box i think!


----------



## flynnie11

Clubber Lang said:


> started these last week, EOD, very impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> grabbing another box i think!


 do they come with a serial code or any way or verification?

Also with the Normas, do they still have UV hologram to verify and really thick oil?

looking to use book myself


----------



## Clubber Lang

flynnie11 said:


> do they come with a serial code or any way or verification?
> 
> Also with the Normas, do they still have UV hologram to verify and really thick oil?
> 
> looking to use book myself


 they have a serial number and a scratch off panel thingy yes. Not sure about the UV hologram, first ive heard of it. I have a UV note light so check such things, will look tomorrow when im sobber lol.

oil is very thin! Like AP stuff. Draws up instantly and goes in a treat.


----------



## flynnie11

Clubber Lang said:


> they have a serial number and a scratch off panel thingy yes. Not sure about the UV hologram, first ive heard of it. I have a UV note light so check such things, will look tomorrow when im sobber lol.
> 
> oil is very thin! Like AP stuff. Draws up instantly and goes in a treat.


 I was referring to the Norma test E with UV holigram on box. I remember the Norma oil was very thick too before? brown amp one you have?


----------



## Clubber Lang

flynnie11 said:


> I was referring to the Norma test E with UV holigram on box. I remember the Norma oil was very thick too before? brown amp one you have?


 ahh, yeah they have the UV hologram on the sticker.

very thick oil, but still jabs smoothly.


----------



## theyouth

Clubber Lang said:


> started these last week, EOD, very impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> grabbing another box i think!


 Magnum & alpha cant go wrong


----------



## Clubber Lang

God what a week! Had to drive down to Essex, Thurrock shopping centre yesterday, took 3hrs to get there, then 20mins after arriving we was driving back. Half way home we got a phone call, some lighting hadnt turned up and asked if we could collect them today and drive back down there! All work so said no problem, but 430 mile round trip today about killed me off lol.

had a nightmare last night too. Was jabbing some tren and test, went in fine, but as i was pulling the pin out some blood shot into the barrel, then tren cough started! Trouble is when i get tren cough i get terrible stomach cramps, like tramped wind but worse. Get hot sweats too. I had to curl up on my bed with a fan blowing on me. Everytime i move the pain gets worse so i have to just stay still, sweating and breathing rapidly. It builds up slowly before pain and discomfort peaks about 20mins. Then lasts about 45mins before im able to get up and move, but still feel crap for an hour or so afterwards. Was s**t! Thankfully this doesnt happen on a regular basis, just once in a blue moon, cant remember last time it happened. Just thankfully it was at night, 8pm, rather than before work or before i have to go out.

no training so far this week due to all the above, but have nothing in the books now, no day work as such so can crack on training.

gonna start reading up on Beta-4 / TB-500 now i have time, need to sort my knee out.

Ordered some stuff off USN homepage other day too. Was a 60% off everything code, so used to get some 500ml RTD for work, new T-shirt, tho XL, theyre largest size, might be too small lol. Ordered 2kg tub of whey, worked out £10 more expensive than TPW but after paying for DPD from TPW id only save £5, so just kept with the USN stuff.


----------



## Dai Jones

not a fan of the tren cough myself either


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> not a fan of the tren cough myself either


 was fecking horrible. Got through 2 boxes and not a problem, then soon as i saw that blood shot into the barrel when pulling out......,oh dear! lol. 45mins of stomach cramps and sweats, not nice.

same thing happened today too. Did 2ml test and 1ml tren in my quad, after i finished pushing the trigger down and pulling out, smallest blob of blood entered the barrel. Thought no......! Didnt get a cough or anything, but 20mins later stomach cramps started. Only lasted 20mins this time and no sweats.

Currently using GEP 100mg tren-e @ 400mg EW over 3x jabs. I might consider using a 10ml ugl 200mg/1ml so im jabbing less and lowering the risk of cough and cramps, Could do 1x jab with 400mg in once PW and be done with it. Remaining jabs over the week with be test.

not trained at all this week, just havent had the time. Went to Thurrock Lake Side shopping centre Monday, 3hr drive each way, then had to drive to Leeds Tuesday and drive back down to Thurrock the same day cus they forgot something. Then yesteday i had another phone call, theyre missing something else, so this time i had to drive 200 miles to Burnley and back before getting up at 3am this morning to drive to Thurrock so they could install the lights before centre management did a final site visit. Im absolutely shattered!

on another note, finished watching Game of Thrones series 5 last night. Cant wait for the next series! Mountains back!!! That Queen Mother women is gonna go ballistic and kill all those stupid God people!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

first day back at the gym today, thought id do some chest and back with some arms, just pump upper body up a bit. Strength was great and pump was huge, var works wonders lol.

*Lat pulldown, to face;*

12x 45kg

10x 80kg

8x 120kg, full stack

*Hammer strength press;*

12x 40kg each side

10x 60kg

7x 75kg

*Cable rows;*

10x 150b

8x 250lb

*Incline DB flys;*

failure 80lb

failure 90lb

*Incline DB curls;*

2x failure at 35lb

*Machine preacher;*

3x failure sets 70kg

*Done.*

Looked huge, happy lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

didnt train last week, usual s**t, work load, funny times, missus was pretty ill last week too, full of cold.

managed to get in the gym today and did shoulders and chest with some tri's. I might actually start doing more body parts each sesh, like back & legs, shoulders & chest, with bicep and tricep work included. Use to do this years ago when i first started training, 2 days on, 2 days off. Might fit my work load better TBH.

Got some Neuro Pharma tren-en 200 to start later, not looking forward to it after i got tren cough twice in a row, and sent my stomach sideways with cramp and cold sweats. Horrible feeling. Will bang in 1ml with 1ml norma test-e

weigh in @ 18st so minus a few lb for clothing im down on before, but was expected due to a poor week last week.

did shoulders and chest, alternate exercises.

*Shoulder press, BB;*





12x 50kg

8x 70kg

7x 90kg

*Hammer strength press;*





10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg each side

8x 70kg each side

*DB side raises;*





12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*Machine dips;*





Failure full stack

Failure stack plus 40kg

Failure strack plus 40

*Machine rear delts;*





12x ¼ stack, weight not marked

10x ½ stack

8x ¾ stack

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

legs today.

*Calve raises with hack machine;*

15x 120kg

12x 160kg

10x 160kg

7x 160kg

*Leg press;*

15x 200kg

10x 280kg

8x 360kg

6x 360kg

*Leg extenions;*

3x failure sets (around 10 reps) full stack

*Lying curls;*

3x failure sets (around 10 reps) 1/4 stack, weight unknown.

*Standing Calve rasies;*

2x failure sets full stack, weight not marked

*Done.*

jabbed 1ml of prop with 1ml tren-en. Luckily no blood in the barrel after jabbing so no tren cough, phew!


----------



## Clubber Lang

back and some biceps today. Full a slight strain on my right forearm before i started, so need to keep an eye on it. God knows whats caused it has havent done any upper body lifting recently.

*Close grip rows;*

12x 150lb

10x 200lb

8x 250lb

*Lat pull downs, to chest;*

10x 60kg

8x 80kg

8x 105kg

*Med grip pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 60kg

*Incline DB curls;*

12x 35lb

10x 40lb

8x 40lb

*Standing hammer curls;*

3x failure sets @ 30lb DBs.

*Done.*

great upper body pump!

Finally got a XXL TPW t-shirt today, been waiting ages for that size some come available lol. Looks great, sleeves are a bit short but good when training arms  lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

well, what a finish to a door shift last night. Some pissed up nobs tried to run me and my doors lads down before driving off, clipping a woman, some other bloke on the bonnet who slid off when they drove round a corner! Another story to tell for a few years lol.

started just before kicking out time. Some drunked young lad tried to walk off from the bar with drinks that werent his. Some guy just got served and was paying when some random lad helped himself. Older guy gave him some s**t and with the young lad giving more back. Bare in mind the older guy was about 6ft 4, and the youngster was about 5ft 5 and about 6 stone lol. Doorstaff seperated them and the younger lad with a mate walked out. Told the other to finish his drinks with his mates then home time, no problem. Walked back to the front door and the young lads were there, giving it big'un to each other, "im gonna one bomb him!" Was laughable.

20mins later the older group came out and started to walk up the street, then the youngsters followed. We jogged up as knew what was gonna happen, plan on jumping them. Told them to f**k off etc and they did, but only get half way back to my door before the same group chased the lads to a car park, where two were in theyre car already, and one on his own. They tried to fight but the older guy dropped them. Group got bigger and we seperated, pushing the young 15ft tall Stella hard nut action men drinkers back.

Next we hear a car revving, looked behind and bottom car park black car no lights on. He put his foot down and drove straight for everyone. My mate said you best get out the way but thought f**k that, they'll stop. They did stop, last min and turned into the group of doorlads. A few pulled mates out the way just in time but one of my lads was on the bonnet! All hell broke loose. I was on the drivers side and gave a right into the window hoping to smash it, had gloves on with knuckle protectors so was expecting the bastard to smash, didnt lol, just bounced off. They smash easy in movies! lol. Was well upset and about that and tren kicked in, went berserk, just started volleying the car doors with my steel toe cap boots and trying to rip the handles/doors open. Car then spun off, clipped an old woman, fell to the floor, actually thought she went under the wheels but thank God she didnt. Another lad who was on the bonnet at the same time then slid off when they drove round a corner.

Got number plate and luckily there was a remote camera being controlled by the Police watching it all happen. Lad on the bonnet had a cut hip, nothing major. Old lady was fine, wet herself bless her, but other than that thankfully no one was hurt. Could have been so much worse, if they didnt stop the first time would have been 3/4 door lads ran over. Got names already, if its not the Police knocking on theyre doors it'll be some hard pipe hitting ni~~ers! Probably already happened. Find out more tomorrow when i meet up with boss.

still gutted the window didnt go through! lol


----------



## Ares

I love reading these :thumb:


----------



## TITO

Clubber Lang said:


> well, what a finish to a door shift last night. Some pissed up nobs tried to run me and my doors lads down before driving off, clipping a woman, some other bloke on the bonnet who slid off when they drove round a corner! Another story to tell for a few years lol.
> 
> started just before kicking out time. Some drunked young lad tried to walk off from the bar with drinks that werent his. Some guy just got served and was paying when some random lad helped himself. Older guy gave him some s**t and with the young lad giving more back. Bare in mind the older guy was about 6ft 4, and the youngster was about 5ft 5 and about 6 stone lol. Doorstaff seperated them and the younger lad with a mate walked out. Told the other to finish his drinks with his mates then home time, no problem. Walked back to the front door and the young lads were theyre, giving it big'un to each other, "im gonna one bomb him!" Was laughable.
> 
> 20mins later the older group came out and started to walk up the street, then the youngsters followed. We jogged up as knew what was gonna happen, plan on jumping them. Told them to f**k off etc and they did, but only get half way back to my door before the same group chased the lads to a car park, where two were in theyre car and one on his own. They tried to fight but the older guy dropped them. Group got bigger and we seperated, pushing the young 15ft tall Stella hard nut action men drinkers back.
> 
> Next we hear a car revving, looked behind and bottom car park black car no lights on. He put his foot down and drove straight for everyone. My mate said you best get out the way but think f**k that, they'll stop. They did stop, last min and turned into the group of doorlads. A few pulled mates out the way just in time but one of my lads was on the bonnet! All hell broke loose. I was on the drivers side and gave a right into the window hoping to smash it, had gloves on with knuckle protectors so was expecting the bastard to smash, didnt lol, just bounced off. They smash easy in movies! lol. Was well upset and about that and tren kicked in, went berserk, just started volleying the car doors with my steel toe cap boots and trying to rip the handles/doors open. Car then spun off, clipped an old woman, fell to the floor, actually thought she went under the wheels but thank God she didnt. Another lad who was on the bonnet at the same time and slid off when they drove round a corner.
> 
> Got number plate and luckily there was a remote camera being controlled by the Police watching it all happen. Lad on the bonnet had a cut hip, nothing major. Old lady was fine, wet herself bless her, but other than that thankfully no one was hurt. Could have been so much worse, if they didnt stop the first time would have been 3/4 door lads ran over. Got names already, if its not the Police knocking on theyre doors it'll be some hard pipe hitting ni~~ers! Probably already happened. Find out more tomorrow when i meet up with boss.
> 
> still gutted the window didnt go through! lol


 Kin'el mate! Love it!!!


----------



## Dieseldave

Excellent mate. You could write a book with these gems: 'Confessions of clubber' or something


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dieseldave said:


> Excellent mate. You could write a book with these gems: 'Confessions of clubber' or something


 lol. I'll write it when i retire.

was talking to the door lads on a group chat on Whatspp, all laughing about it now. Apparently when the car skidded to a stop all you could hear was a massive thud, me punching the window, and then loud bangs as i was kicking s**t out the car lol. "about tipped it over with heavy volleys!". A mate said cars must be write off now lol, "surprised it didnt have teeth marks in it" lol

coppers rang a doorman last night to give an update. 'on going investigation with no arrests'. Typical! Think copper said we'll all have to give statements. Hope its some fit blonde who comes round for it. Had some brunette last time, she was nice but too skinny and looked aged. Want a fit one with curves, mmmm lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

was planning on legs today, get them done, but wasnt fully awake and up for a long sesh so did chest instead. Legs tomorrow. Usually a little sleepy mondays, catching up on sleep from door work, so did something i enjoyed and knew can get done quick.

upping Var to 150mg ED now, Neuro Pharma 50s.

currently running 750mg Norma test-e with 400mg NP tren-e EW with the 150mg Var ED.

Jintropin landed today too. Will start on 5iu Monday to Friday, see what happens. Ive heard all the Jins are fakes, but potent fakes, with friends preferring it over Hyges. First time its been available to me so thought id have a punt and get a kit.



















*incline BB press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

8x 110kg

*Seated hammer press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

7x 60kg

*Machine dips;*

12x full stack

10x full + 40kg

8x full + 60kg

*Machine Preacher curls;*

3x failure sets, 8+ reps, 3/4 stack, think its around 70lb.

*Done.*


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> havent got to go back unless i notice other moles change shape etc. She checked all the moles she could see on my back and through my chest fur, those are fine. Was told to take some digital pics of moles im unsure of and compare a month or two down the line.
> 
> TBH the mole that was cancerous i couldnt see myself due to the position of it between my shoulder blades, and my missus who ive been with for 10 years said it had always looked the same since we've been together. Just caught it in time i suppose. Had a massage for my birthday back in August last year, woman doing it noticed it and mentioned it to me, so i booked into my GP shortly after. Saw the GP twice, she wasnt sure, so booked into a brand new Dermatology centre near me. Brill place, like a departure lounge at a international airport. I know people slag the NHS off but they were spot on. Saw the Doc, straight away he said its coming off ha. Best to remove than leave it or risk it. 3 weeks later i was in surgery. Took about 30mins. Didnt know they were going to do a biopsy on it. Thought when i went back on tuesday it was just to check if it healed ok, so came as a bit of a shock when the nurse said it was turning cancerous. Tut.
> 
> tren dreams again last night lol. Had sly stallone in it, Expendable style lol. Was weird. I was a customs officer at a airport in what looked like Mexico, and was watching some dodgy looking bloke not wanting to go through a mental detector, so pulled him to one side. He took his jacket and shirt off was had 10s of thousands of US Dollars taped to his body, and a suitcase full of money. We took him into a holding room to search him. I remember grabbing a handful of $1000 Dollar bills and putting them into my pockets then hiding some into a bag on the floor when i was pretending to tie my shoe lace. Then there was massive bang and the door burst open with 3 people storming in with guns, one was Sly with his black vest and black sunglasses on pmsl. I starting fighting with someone, battling with him as his gun was firing putting holes into the walls. I over powered him them Sly came over and threw a punch, I caught his punch with my hand but then he head butted me lol. Remember running out the room and to a disable toilet to hide, but the door was locked cus someone was in there lol.


 You should of asked Sly where he gets his test and gh from lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> You should of asked Sly where he gets his test and gh from lol.


 lol, wouldnt understand him, can never tell what hes saying lol.

Had 5iu Jin last night, as well some tren, so had some weird dreams. I was in a canoe with Sean Connery, who was dressed in uniform, on a huge lake looking for submarine?! Found it, on the bank of the lake?? lol.

Then i was driving my old car but driving everywhere in reverse. ha

Didnt train today, ran out of time, had to pop out with work mid afternoon then somewhere else when back, but have tomorrow off so going then. Leg day. Get a pre-workout down me and get some extra motivation.


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg day today. Missus had a hours GP session at 10am so shot off to the gym for a bash.

had a pre-workout, 1 & half scoops Warrior Rage beforehand, and TBH, actually made me sleepy ha.

knees a bit sore now, so ice pack on it and gonna open some red wine and watch some more Peaky Blinders. Reminds me, need to put some razor blades in my doorman beanie lol.

*Seated calve raises;*

3x failure sets @ 60kg

*Hammer strength leg press;*

15x 200kg

10x 280kg

8x 360kg

5x 400kg

*Lying curls;*

3x failure sets @ 1/3 stack, weight unknown.

*Leg extensions;*

4x failure sets @ half stack, weight unknown, around 20 reps per set. Burn them out.

*seated calve raises again;*

2x failure sets, didnt do much.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

back and shoulders today, great sesh for upper body pump.

got there and within about 30 seconds i burst out laughing. Was two rude boys wearing wrist supports, gloves and belts, but training arms?!! Before i put my headphones in i heard one saying to the other "come on, its holiday season!"......oh dear. lol.

I started training and noticed they were only training biceps, doing every exercise known to man! I was at one end of the gym and looked in a mirror to see both were sat on opposite benches facing each other curling in rhythm. I tried to take a sneaky picture but one just moved before i could take it. Ha.

i carried on with my sesh, switching from shoulders to back etc, so trained two body parts. By the time id finished, they had just finished biceps and now started triceps! lol God knows how long they were there before i entered the gym, and God knows when they left lol.

*BB shoulder press;*

15x 50kg

10x 70kg

8x 90kg

*Lat pulldowns;*

12x 55kg

10x 75kg

7x 115kg

*Cable extensions;*

10x 50lb

8x 65lb

8x 65lb

*Cable rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 250lb

7x 250lb

*Machine rear delts;*

2x failure sets 3/4 stack, weight unknown.

*Done!*

got some Cooper Pharma sust and test-prop today;


----------



## Clubber Lang

only done legs this week, yesterday, and had to rush as i totally forgot plumber was coming to do some work round mine, doh. Just super set everything then buggered off.

door mate rang me yesterday, made a statement over the phone about an incident involving a hit and run 2 weeks ago. Pissed up young lads trying to jump some older people and ended up with 3 people, 1 of which my doorman, hit by the car as it spin off. Heard nothing from the police for ages, not even been in for pub cctv as the driver was drinking in our pub. Was told last night the delay is because the case has been past up to CID, and theyre logging it as something just under attempted murder, as they/he used the car as a weapon. Had FEDS ring me today, they want a statement, but shattered and didnt answer. Will wait for them to ring again then get them to pop round.

had 2 shots of cooper sust, get instant PIP then fades off, quick painkiller gets it sorted. Nice thin oil, draws up and jabs nice. Sweet smell to it.


----------



## Clubber Lang

yesterday did chest, just chest, basic and simple sesh with great pump.

jab sites from cooper sust are still sore, no swelling or redness, just have a bite to them. Kinda like Zafa's did. Sex drive is up, especially in the morning, missus needs a stick to beat me off at the moment. Tren dreams kicked in again last night, cant really remember what i was dreaming off but kept waking up in a cold sweat. Moving from left to right for a dry spot and turning pillow over.

*chest;*

*incline BB press, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

4x 110kg

*hammer strength press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

5x 75kg

*incline DB flys; *

12x 80lb

8x 90lb

7x 90lb

*Done.*

simple


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> well, what a finish to a door shift last night. Some pissed up nobs tried to run me and my doors lads down before driving off, clipping a woman, some other bloke on the bonnet who slid off when they drove round a corner! Another story to tell for a few years lol.
> 
> started just before kicking out time. Some drunked young lad tried to walk off from the bar with drinks that werent his. Some guy just got served and was paying when some random lad helped himself. Older guy gave him some s**t and with the young lad giving more back. Bare in mind the older guy was about 6ft 4, and the youngster was about 5ft 5 and about 6 stone lol. Doorstaff seperated them and the younger lad with a mate walked out. Told the other to finish his drinks with his mates then home time, no problem. Walked back to the front door and the young lads were there, giving it big'un to each other, "im gonna one bomb him!" Was laughable.
> 
> 20mins later the older group came out and started to walk up the street, then the youngsters followed. We jogged up as knew what was gonna happen, plan on jumping them. Told them to f**k off etc and they did, but only get half way back to my door before the same group chased the lads to a car park, where two were in theyre car already, and one on his own. They tried to fight but the older guy dropped them. Group got bigger and we seperated, pushing the young 15ft tall Stella hard nut action men drinkers back.
> 
> Next we hear a car revving, looked behind and bottom car park black car no lights on. He put his foot down and drove straight for everyone. My mate said you best get out the way but thought f**k that, they'll stop. They did stop, last min and turned into the group of doorlads. A few pulled mates out the way just in time but one of my lads was on the bonnet! All hell broke loose. I was on the drivers side and gave a right into the window hoping to smash it, had gloves on with knuckle protectors so was expecting the bastard to smash, didnt lol, just bounced off. They smash easy in movies! lol. Was well upset and about that and tren kicked in, went berserk, just started volleying the car doors with my steel toe cap boots and trying to rip the handles/doors open. Car then spun off, clipped an old woman, fell to the floor, actually thought she went under the wheels but thank God she didnt. Another lad who was on the bonnet at the same time then slid off when they drove round a corner.
> 
> Got number plate and luckily there was a remote camera being controlled by the Police watching it all happen. Lad on the bonnet had a cut hip, nothing major. Old lady was fine, wet herself bless her, but other than that thankfully no one was hurt. Could have been so much worse, if they didnt stop the first time would have been 3/4 door lads ran over. Got names already, if its not the Police knocking on theyre doors it'll be some hard pipe hitting ni~~ers! Probably already happened. Find out more tomorrow when i meet up with boss.
> 
> still gutted the window didnt go through! lol


 I love reading this s**t


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> I love reading this s**t


 been passed onto CID now, and apparently theyre classing it as one under attempted murder, as they/he used the car as a weapon. Had FEDS ring me twice but not answered due to work. Apparently the CCTV is very good and shows how bad the incident was. Also told a doorman, the one who was on the bonnet, that theyre (CID) arent interested in the reaction of the doorstaff/public towards the car, smashing feck out of it when it stopped the first time, just wont those inside the vehicle. When they ring me again about making a statement i'll ask about the reaction of certain individuals (me and others) as if they turn round and drop something stupid like criminal damage i'll go ballistic and not give a witness statement.


----------



## anaboliclove

Clubber Lang said:


> was fecking horrible. Got through 2 boxes and not a problem, then soon as i saw that blood shot into the barrel when pulling out......,oh dear! lol. 45mins of stomach cramps and sweats, not nice.
> 
> same thing happened today too. Did 2ml test and 1ml tren in my quad, after i finished pushing the trigger down and pulling out, smallest blob of blood entered the barrel. Thought no......! Didnt get a cough or anything, but 20mins later stomach cramps started. Only lasted 20mins this time and no sweats.
> 
> Currently using GEP 100mg tren-e @ 400mg EW over 3x jabs. I might consider using a 10ml ugl 200mg/1ml so im jabbing less and lowering the risk of cough and cramps, Could do 1x jab with 400mg in once PW and be done with it. Remaining jabs over the week with be test.
> 
> not trained at all this week, just havent had the time. Went to Thurrock Lake Side shopping centre Monday, 3hr drive each way, then had to drive to Leeds Tuesday and drive back down to Thurrock the same day cus they forgot something. Then yesteday i had another phone call, theyre missing something else, so this time i had to drive 200 miles to Burnley and back before getting up at 3am this morning to drive to Thurrock so they could install the lights before centre management did a final site visit. Im absolutely shattered!
> 
> on another note, finished watching Game of Thrones series 5 last night. Cant wait for the next series! Mountains back!!! That Queen Mother women is gonna go ballistic and kill all those stupid God people!!!


 Haha those religious nuts don't give a fcuk do they did you see the parade her through kings landing naked lol proper milf. The mountain looks mean as fcuk he's a sort of zombie or summet I think! Season 6 next month mate those white walkers are gonna cause some havoc lol any way sorry for the G.O.T. High jack post. Tren cough is scary sh!t when it hits you I once thought I was dying of a 2ml pin of prochem tritren lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

quiet week last week. Was recovering from my mates stag do for a few days. Then when i did go it was 2 days of mixed exercises. Nothing worth noting down.

had to make a statement to CID yesterday, about a hit and run a few weeks back. Two fecking hours in the cop shop! Was supposed to go training straight after but was that hungry i had to go home for food. Stomach was rumbling for the 2nd hour lol. Case is going straight to crown court, was that bad.

did legs today, just some super set work moving between leg extensions, hack squats with lying hamstring curls between each set.

going Cuba in about 2 weeks, but really cant be arsed in any extreme training now ha. Only me and another mate my age going bloke wise, his wedding, the rest are female friends and family, kids, so not like i need to compete with anyone. I cant wait, just gonna drink all day with him, and smoke cigars lol.

ive got some SB winny in, just to try and harden up whatever ive got under all my body fur lol. Still havent shaved, wont till day before, think i had some abs, maybe top ones, or one lol. Gonna do 50mg ED till flight day.

got some Iranian test-e in to try. Currently using Norma but thought id try the Iranians, see what theyre like. Did 2ml in my glute, got some PIP day after.

will crack on with some training tomorrow. Meanwhile i have half a chocolate cake to eat and watch Emmerdale lol. Wash it down with some Peroni


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chest with some more leg work today, just jumping onto some super sets with extensions and lying curls after some chest work. Holidays coming, gotta get some size or half decent look to my drumsticks lol.

Got some new protein Weetabix today, havent tried yet. Basically the same as reg ones but with a few more grams of protein per biscuit.

*Incline BB, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 130kg

*Hammer strength press;*

12x 40kg ES

8x 60kg

7x 70kg

*Machine dips,*

3x failure sets, full stack plus 40kg

*Legs;*

Super set leg extensions with lying curls;

3/4 stack extensions, 1/4 stack lying curls, 3x sets.

*Done.*


----------



## TITO

Clubber Lang said:


> Chest with some more leg work today, just jumping onto some super sets with extensions and lying curls after some chest work. Holidays coming, gotta get some size or half decent look to my drumsticks lol.
> 
> Got some new protein Weetabix today, havent tried yet. Basically the same as reg ones but with a few more grams of protein per biscuit.
> 
> *Incline BB, smith;*
> 
> 12x 50kg
> 
> 8x 90kg
> 
> 6x 130kg
> 
> *Hammer strength press;*
> 
> 12x 40kg ES
> 
> 8x 60kg
> 
> 7x 70kg
> 
> *Machine dips,*
> 
> 3x failure sets, full stack plus 40kg
> 
> *Legs;*
> 
> Super set leg extensions with lying curls;
> 
> 3/4 stack extensions, 1/4 stack lying curls, 3x sets.
> 
> *Done.*


 How u lookin at moment mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang

TITO said:


> How u lookin at moment mate?


 God knows, gots to much body fur to see what i look like lol. Gonna trim it few days before my hol.

weighed 18.6 today.

need to get a few sunbeds sesh too, dont wanna be too pale before i go.


----------



## Dai Jones

I'll have to keep an eye out for these weetabix


----------



## TITO

Clubber Lang said:


> God knows, gots to much body fur to see what i look like lol. Gonna trim it few days before my hol.
> 
> weighed 18.6 today.
> 
> need to get a few sunbeds sesh too, dont wanna be too pale before i go.


 Mt2 to hurry the tan up?


----------



## Clubber Lang

TITO said:


> Mt2 to hurry the tan up?


 yeah, will start some very soon, 1mg ED lol.

TBH i go brown quick, got olive skin already, so will look like a native by the 2nd day lol.

hopefully look like this with my first Cuban;

 lol


----------



## TITO

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah, will start some very soon, 1mg ED lol.
> 
> TBH i go brown quick, got olive skin already, so will look like a native by the 2nd day lol.
> 
> hopefully look like this with my first Cuban;
> 
> lol


 "What happened to you Dylan"


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah, will start some very soon, 1mg ED lol.
> 
> TBH i go brown quick, got olive skin already, so will look like a native by the 2nd day lol.
> 
> hopefully look like this with my first Cuban;
> 
> lol


 Get to the choppaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Clubber Lang

fecking nightmare last night on the doors. Why is everyone so emotional?! I cant deal with men crying! FFS.

had a 60 year old bloke fighting a mid 20s male over a pint, old guy tried to take his drink then went mental. Had to pull them apart. Then the younger guy outside started to well up and talk about being banned for drink driving 4 weeks ago. WTF does that have to do with this? Then started crying. I had to walk off before i burst out laughing in his face lol.

then a scuffle in the beer garden, again 1 male brought out crying about how life isnt fair and people should stand up against others. Then the other bloke was instead with water works too. Speechless!

wasnt happy with about van full of coppers storming into/round the place either. Pretty sure they arent allowed into a premise like that, causes a scene and makes matters worse, which it did. Was calming people down then coppers pushing through.

van drove off with the old guy in the back kicking f**k out the cage lol. God knows whether it was just booze or had taken something!

local footy derby day today, Derby vs Forest. I fu**ing hate footy supports, singing stupid fu**ing songs over and over again, fu**ing mongs! Having non of it later if theres any around. Take that school yard mickey mouse s**t outside! Think im taking my heavy weight gloves tonight, sand filled knuckles. Like sledge hammers!

gym, went today, just did abit of shoulders. Was shattered TBH so wasnt there long. Weekends are no good for me. In bed at 330am, up at 8 for the dog, then try and get some sleep in the afternoon, before starting it all again Sunday.

found out last night 1 of the 3 males involved in the hit and run as been locked up, sent straight back to prison. Handed himself in and as he was on remand he went straight back inside.


----------



## TITO

Clubber Lang said:


> fecking nightmare last night on the doors. Why is everyone so emotional?! I cant deal with men crying! FFS.
> 
> had a 60 year old bloke fighting a mid 20s male over a pint, old guy tried to take his drink then went mental. Had to pull them apart. Then the younger guy outside started to well up and talk about being banned for drink driving 4 weeks ago. WTF does that have to do with this? Then started crying. I had to walk off before i burst out laughing in his face lol.
> 
> then a scuffle in the beer garden, again 1 male brought out crying about how life isnt fair and people should stand up against others. Then the other bloke was instead with water works too. Speechless!
> 
> wasnt happy with about van full of coppers storming into/round the place either. Pretty sure they arent allowed into a premise like that, causes a scene and makes matters worse, which it did. Was calming people down then coppers pushing through.
> 
> van drove off with the old guy in the back kicking f**k out the cage lol. God knows whether it was just booze or had taken something!
> 
> local footy derby day today, Derby vs Forest. I fu**ing hate footy supports, singing stupid fu**ing songs over and over again, fu**ing mongs! Having non of it later if theres any around. Take that school yard mickey mouse s**t outside! Think im taking my heavy weight gloves tonight, sand filled knuckles. Like sledge hammers!
> 
> gym, went today, just did abit of shoulders. Was shattered TBH so wasnt there long. Weekends are no good for me. In bed at 330am, up at 8 for the dog, then try and get some sleep in the afternoon, before starting it all again Sunday.
> 
> found out last night 1 of the 3 males involved in the hit and run as been locked up, sent straight back to prison. Handed himself in and as he was on remand he went straight back inside.


 Football yobs are a pain in the ass, some are youngsters trying to impersonate their dopey dad or what they see on telly!

grow up ffs leave the lame ass chants for the pitch


----------



## Clubber Lang

TITO said:


> Football yobs are a pain in the ass, some are youngsters trying to impersonate their dopey dad or what they see on telly!
> 
> grow up ffs leave the lame ass chants for the pitch


 they behave like children, but think theyre rock hard.

made me laugh, got to work saturday night and every other lad was wearing a Stone Island top/jumper, 90% look totally fake. I just laugh at them.

had some mid 40s bloke come in with his missus and started chanting. Went in and told him to be quiet and if he wanted to chant like a child to f**k off outside. Tried to give me some s**t but just told him straight infront of his missus i dont care how old you are i'll rip you out and throw you head first out the door. This is a pub not a playground, act your act. He shut up till him finished his drink then starting singing on purpose outside to make a point. I just eye balled him and called him a nob. Sick of the school yard playground BS.

TBH the night went well, no fighting were i was. Heard a doorman got bottled in Notts centre, same company as me, and Squares went up with chairs and tables being thrown after the game finished. Stupid ppl.

first bank holiday this weekend, God helps us! Last year the first bank holiday it kicked off up the road with 2 blokes bringing back baseball bats and whacking a load of lads. Ran it and got stuck in, so expecting the same this year lol.

Got on it sunday, needed a blow out. So havent been to the gym this week so far. Catching up on sleep and food, mostly junk ha. Got a phone call late in the today, can you help deliver 800+ easter eggs for the company i do work for, maintenance, sorting, deliveries etc, tomorrow. Hope they have spares! Nom nom nom!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Lmao. You last couple posts :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

last night of the Bank Holiday door shifts for me tonight, and just know its gonna be full of cocks!

Friday was quiet, no one out, but still managed to threatened, to have my throat cut and head cut off by some young load who was off his tits on phet. Had trouble with him last friday too. Was at a pub up the road and was in and out with his mate off his rocker. Kept taking his top off and trying to act hard and sort on people, before something bit and went to launch him. Coppers came up and just moved him on. He appeard friday out of a taxi in front of my place door, wearing the same fecking clothes as last week! lol. Tramps! What happened, went into the same pub from last week and within 30mins was outside buzzing his tits off becoming a problem. I turned him away then went back up the road only for his mates to come down, which i didnt have any issues with, and let them him, keeping him and his mate out. He was outsite banging on windows trying to get attention which started to piss me off. Then now and then he'd pull him phone out his pocket and start talking out loud saying i want more coke, but.....his phone screen was black, so wasnt evening on, wasnt talking to anyone, just trying to give it the big'un. My mate noticed and just laughed. About 5mins later, my blood starting to boil, he was apparently on the phone again saying he wasnt allowed in, then overheard him saying yeah im gonna bang them both out, meaning me and my mate. Had enough by now and let rip. Verbally destroyed him while walking over to him. Told him and his mate to feck off before i smash theyre heads into the floor. They backed off quickly while i was still giving them s**t. Told him to stop buying drugs and buy some new clothes, scruffy bastard. Everything he said i just destroyed him more, shrank big time. Was still giving me s**t from down the road where he was safe. Heard off another door crew he actually dialed 999 and said he was going to "cut the sted heads throat and im gonna kill myself" so police came up as they have to treat it seriously lol. Had a Sgt pop out of a car and asked him id smashed anyone in. Said "no, not yet. But these loads in the back of your car are causing problems again and off theyre tits". They got nicked. Ive put a 10er on the next time i see him he'll have same clothes on lol.

Saturday/yesterday, was busier, again a lot of different faces out and some drunks had to turn away, only for them to abuse you. Nobs. Did a walk through and caught a female punching another in the head. Pulled her out by hair arms, which she told everyone outside was her neck? Right... Then denied the assault, only for the other female to come out and tell her "yeah you punched me, ive got a mark on my face" She made herself look and sound like a right tit, then demanded my badge number. Told her to feck off and get a copper if she wants it. Then when everyone outside smoking and listening to her BS turned on her she tried to rip my badge off my arm, then tried to punch my mate in the face. She walk off, then came back and....... hacked up some spit and spat at us!!!! I was already charging at her just as the spit left her mouth. Grabbed the bitch by both arms, lifted her away from everyone then threw her on her arse. Told her shes luckly shes not a man cus id have not stopped smashing them in. Spitting is the worst! I dont mind being punched, bitten, scratched, kicked, but someone spitting, id hurt them, and would rip apart any man that did it, regardless off loosing badge for assault. fu**ing fool bitch! Luckly, the spit flew over us and missed. Disgusting tramp!!

tonight, it'll be worse i think. No shops open, only pubs, so all day drinking. Not taking any s**t tonight!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

This is so interesting lol


----------



## sniper83

@Clubber Lang I don't know how you do the doors mate did it for 3 months hated it and [email protected] money...I found women the worse and everyone thinks there rocky since 9 out of 10 are on the beak.just boring job and I can't stand been around drinkers Ive no idea why I even did it lol.


----------



## Lukehh

have the same s**t in notts mate, ive banned all the football lot now as they are just a fu**ing headache.

make me piss guys in their late 30s / 40s who cant grow up, spending their weekends watching football getting off their face rolling round in packs wearing their s**t stoneisland gear thinking their johnny ten men, wanting to act hard and fight with anyone they can.

last weekend i was in a good mood and let 3 of them in, how did they repay me - sneaked bottles out under their coats (which as soon as they got past us outside they pulled out and started drinking infront of us) and being vulgar to women on the way out. they think their smart but i will be the one smiling when I deny them entry next week


----------



## Clubber Lang

sniper83 said:


> @Clubber Lang I don't know how you do the doors mate did it for 3 months hated it and [email protected] money...I found women the worse and everyone thinks there rocky since 9 out of 10 are on the beak.just boring job and I can't stand been around drinkers Ive no idea why I even did it lol.


 lol. I enjoy it, well not all the time, but most of it. Got a great set of lads and always have a laugh. If i didnt enjoy it i wouldnt do it, but im still here lol.

women are the worse, they think cus they have tits and a fanny they should be treated differently, but unfortunately those days are long gone, equal rights and all that. Think they can say and do what they wont.....nah lol.



Lukehh said:


> have the same s**t in notts mate, ive banned all the football lot now as they are just a fu**ing headache.
> 
> make me piss guys in their late 30s / 40s who cant grow up, spending their weekends watching football getting off their face rolling round in packs wearing their s**t stoneisland gear thinking their johnny ten men, wanting to act hard and fight with anyone they can.
> 
> last weekend i was in a good mood and let 3 of them in, how did they repay me - sneaked bottles out under their coats (which as soon as they got past us outside they pulled out and started drinking infront of us) and being vulgar to women on the way out. they think their smart but i will be the one smiling when I deny them entry next week


 yeah, nobs.

i have some Stone Island stuff, but i suit it, cus im not a skinny nob drinking Stella singing shitty football songs like a 10 year old and eye balling people going "what what what?!" lol.

last night, went well actually.

kicked a 5ft dwarf out soon as i got there. That was funny. 60 year old 5ft dwarf who was giving someone s**t. Started swearing at me outside, i couldnt keep a straight face. Started talling me a tall c**t and everything. lol. Was like, Danny Devito, feck off! Ha. I had to bend down to talk to him, was that short.

next, some pissed fat guy we refused tried storming through the doorway. Got stopped, swung his arms up kicking off, so jumped on him and pulled him out while my mate got a crafty rib shot ha. Not sure if i choked him out in a head lock but he rolled onto the floor and feel asleep lol. He got up then started fight his mates down the road. Then his sister can up and said he'll batter me when hes sobber. Tut. Said tell him to come back after hes lost about 10 stone and a little fitter, might have a chance lol.

other than that, night was quiet. Surprised me. But it was pissing down all night, got soaked to the bone.


----------



## richardrahl

f**k the gear and training talk, I always lurk in here for the stories. Haha. Never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## sniper83

Yeah I once had a guy come upto me one night said no trainers mate sorry guy goes do you know who I am bruv? Lol I laffd and said no I don't pal am not arsed either he gave me this s**t card he owned a shite clothing shop he then goes these Nike trainers are 10 grand I just burst out laffin I said yeah OK mate 10 grand air max... Were these people's minds are at I'll never know.

These woman too turned up could not stand up so I said not toneet too much to drink she said it's her shoes I said your mates are holding you up.she called me a c**t and a w**ker lol said I work in a bank you know oh yeah great good for you.hope your boss don't see you like this lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Been away a while, went to Cuba for two weeks for a friends wedding, then chilled out. Been about 4 weeks since ive been in the gym, which means 4 weeks off gear lol. Longest break ive had for years lol.

already planned ahead and from next monday, when i start back training, im just gonna do a test n dec cycle with naps to kickstart.

i didnt cut pre-holiday this time, usually nail the Rip Blends and lower cals etc before going on holiday, but didnt bother this time. Looked so much better for it as when your ripped the first week your fine, but when its all inclusive and start drinking and eating the carbs the weight piles on, and get a tire or slight pot belly, so didnt get any of that this time, just kept the same diet, no reduction, and looked better for it i think, well as good as someone who was half arsed before he flew on holiday ha.

ordered all my supps, so they land tuesday, so roll on next week


----------



## Clubber Lang

Decided today was the day for training, mainly cus its Bank Holiday Monday tomorrow and even tho the gyms open from 8-4 i wanna go out for food with the missus, lunch. Also i'll be wanting a lie in so decided to train today then have tomorrow off, enjoy monday, without drink or drinks ha, then back again tuesday.

OMG i couldnt believe how stiff and weak i was, tho having 4-5 weeks of doing nothing played its part lol. Did shoulders and straight away the aches and joint pains kick in. Right shoulder i had problems with on holiday, can lift up so far or get in a certain position and then pain. Sockets probably bust ha. So wasnt pushing myself much. Hopefully dec will help soon ha.

Due to the above i only went light, 5x sets of light weights per exercise, so shoulder press, 50kg for reps, side raises 20lb DBs, push downs 100lb etc, just did loads of sets with whats my starting weight when training properly.

Door work was entertaining, well Friday was. First weekend back in 3 weeks so couldnt be arsed, was thinking of throwing towel in TBH, having 3 weeks enjoying myself, weekends especially, realised what im missing. Considering packing it in, but we'll see. Got there and saw all the same looser pissheads, thought hand enough, but half way through shift some lad was kicking off down the road with another male. Was watching, nothing to do with us, then two 55 year old woman walked past one of the males and then bosh, the lad punched her in the face, KO'd her. Then as she fell on the floor he kicked her! All of us ran down and absolutely filled the lad in. Smashed him to bits, head shots, ribs (my fav), smashed them in both sides. Got him on the floor and he was still kicking off, he was off his tits! Police came, eventually, had to strap his legs cus he wasnt going easy. Found out the next day, coppers rang one of my lads, the woman isnt pressing charges, cus she knew him, and was no CCTV, which is a good thing as all the door lads ruined the t**t, so best there was no CCTV or we'd be in more trouble than him ha. Saturday was boring, see what tonights like!


----------



## Abc987

@Clubber Lang this log says clubbers cycle which started over 2 years ago lol. How much of those 2 years you been blasting?

I always have a nose in your log but it's mainly for the doorman stories. Tbh your gear intake and what your cycle consists of I lost ages ago


----------



## Clubber Lang

Abc987 said:


> @Clubber Lang this log says clubbers cycle which started over 2 years ago lol. How much of those 2 years you been blasting?
> 
> I always have a nose in your log but it's mainly for the doorman stories. Tbh your gear intake and what your cycle consists of I lost ages ago


 lol. I cant remember when i wasnt B&C'ing to be honest. Recently had 4 weeks clean, probably why my joints are so painful ha.

this cycle, simple test-e, dec with nap 4 week kick start  will stay on these oils over summer i think, add var in after the naps finish. Might even move over to Bold as the dec im drawing from is half a bottle from past cycles. I prefer nice volume rather than lower bf and ripped look. If i can stay big and lean'ish with abs showing i'll be happy. Ran tren before my holiday, didnt enjoy it due to some tren cough sides and stomach cramps from GEP oil when i got blood in the barrel, horrible.


----------



## Quackerz

Clubber Lang said:


> last night of the Bank Holiday door shifts for me tonight, and just know its gonna be full of cocks!
> 
> Friday was quiet, no one out, but still managed to threatened, to have my throat cut and head cut off by some young load who was off his tits on phet. Had trouble with him last friday too. Was at a pub up the road and was in and out with his mate off his rocker. Kept taking his top off and trying to act hard and sort on people, before something bit and went to launch him. Coppers came up and just moved him on. He appeard friday out of a taxi in front of my place door, wearing the same fecking clothes as last week! lol. Tramps! What happened, went into the same pub from last week and within 30mins was outside buzzing his tits off becoming a problem. I turned him away then went back up the road only for his mates to come down, which i didnt have any issues with, and let them him, keeping him and his mate out. He was outsite banging on windows trying to get attention which started to piss me off. Then now and then he'd pull him phone out his pocket and start talking out loud saying i want more coke, but.....his phone screen was black, so wasnt evening on, wasnt talking to anyone, just trying to give it the big'un. My mate noticed and just laughed. About 5mins later, my blood starting to boil, he was apparently on the phone again saying he wasnt allowed in, then overheard him saying yeah im gonna bang them both out, meaning me and my mate. Had enough by now and let rip. Verbally destroyed him while walking over to him. Told him and his mate to feck off before i smash theyre heads into the floor. They backed off quickly while i was still giving them s**t. Told him to stop buying drugs and buy some new clothes, scruffy bastard. Everything he said i just destroyed him more, shrank big time. Was still giving me s**t from down the road where he was safe. Heard off another door crew he actually dialed 999 and said he was going to "cut the sted heads throat and im gonna kill myself" so police came up as they have to treat it seriously lol. Had a Sgt pop out of a car and asked him id smashed anyone in. Said "no, not yet. But these loads in the back of your car are causing problems again and off theyre tits". They got nicked. Ive put a 10er on the next time i see him he'll have same clothes on lol.
> 
> Saturday/yesterday, was busier, again a lot of different faces out and some drunks had to turn away, only for them to abuse you. Nobs. Did a walk through and caught a female punching another in the head. Pulled her out by hair arms, which she told everyone outside was her neck? Right... Then denied the assault, only for the other female to come out and tell her "yeah you punched me, ive got a mark on my face" She made herself look and sound like a right tit, then demanded my badge number. Told her to feck off and get a copper if she wants it. Then when everyone outside smoking and listening to her BS turned on her she tried to rip my badge off my arm, then tried to punch my mate in the face. She walk off, then came back and....... hacked up some spit and spat at us!!!! I was already charging at her just as the spit left her mouth. Grabbed the bitch by both arms, lifted her away from everyone then threw her on her arse. Told her shes luckly shes not a man cus id have not stopped smashing them in. Spitting is the worst! I dont mind being punched, bitten, scratched, kicked, but someone spitting, id hurt them, and would rip apart any man that did it, regardless off loosing badge for assault. fu**ing fool bitch! Luckly, the spit flew over us and missed. Disgusting tramp!!
> 
> tonight, it'll be worse i think. No shops open, only pubs, so all day drinking. Not taking any s**t tonight!!


 Following your journal now simply for these posts, they are epic, sounds like my kind of job......


----------



## Clubber Lang

Quackerz said:


> Following your journal now simply for these posts, they are epic, sounds like my kind of job......


 next day i was kinda hoping it was caught on CCTV, get nicked, my ticket out lol.

unfortunately it wasnt.


----------



## Quackerz

Clubber Lang said:


> next day i was kinda hoping it was caught on CCTV, get nicked, my ticket out lol.
> 
> unfortunately it wasnt.


 Full time? Was thinking of getting my door licence and doing this on the weekends to make some extra cash.

What's the best way to get into it?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Quackerz said:


> Full time? Was thinking of getting my door licence and doing this on the weekends to make some extra cash.
> 
> What's the best way to get into it?


 nah not full time, couldnt do it. Just do Fridays n Saturdays + bank hols. Do it for a top up of cash and just for the crack. Got a great team and always have a laugh. Just weekends are screwed. I have a saturday night off from time to time just to have a night with the missus. Getting to that point were i want more time off.

best way is to ask some door lads on the different doors, find out which firms the best and get some company numbers to ring. SIA webster is shite, but has all the college numbers on to do the shitty pointless training which you have to do before you can apply for your badge.


----------



## Quackerz

Clubber Lang said:


> nah not full time, couldnt do it. Just do Fridays n Saturdays + bank hols. Do it for a top up of cash and just for the crack. Got a great team and always have a laugh. Just weekends are screwed. I have a saturday night off from time to time just to have a night with the missus. Getting to that point were i want more time off.
> 
> best way is to ask some door lads on the different doors, find out which firms the best and get some company numbers to ring. SIA webster is shite, but has all the college numbers on to do the shitty pointless training which you have to do before you can apply for your badge.


 Cheers mate, will look into it.


----------



## Clubber Lang

DOMS today, shoulders, tris, traps, all aching like a bitch. God help me tomorrow with legs lol.

work last night, busy but nothing to report.

oh, got engaged today too


----------



## Panda909

Clubber Lang said:


> DOMS today, shoulders, tris, traps, all aching like a bitch. God help me tomorrow with legs lol.
> 
> work last night, busy but nothing to report.
> 
> oh, got engaged today too


 Nice one mate congrats!


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg day today, and while im still suffering from massive DOMS from sunday still i didnt attempt to go heavy or even moderate today lol. Did press, hacks, extensions and lying curls with calves, all light weight med reps. My MP3 player has broke, think its the charger so ordered one, and i hope it comes soon cus without it i can hear how bad my knees crunch and click while training! Was on the press and sounds like ive got popping candy in both knee caps lol. Horrible!

jumped on the scales, 17st 13lb, which i was very surprised with, as ive done feck all in about 5 weeks lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Trained back today, again like with this weeks sessions kept it light and short. Legs from yesterday are aching already, did nothing on them hardly lol. Walking up the stairs at the gym, was like a workout on its own today!

warm day so muscle vest on, first time this year. Need to keep my fur trimmed so dont look like Chewbacca! Got good pump on arms too, naps working. Eating like a horse again as well, havent stopped today.

jabbed today, just 1ml test-e, so will be doing 3ml test with 2ml deca EW, along with the naps for 4 weeks.

got some 100iu Ansomone coming too. Havent used gh for years so just be doing 5iu EOD, depending on potency.


----------



## Clubber Lang

chest day, and a bit of arms. Again just carried on with a light weight to stretch muscles out as DOMS are huge, just went for high reps with more sets.

did quad jab, havent done one for a while, always seem to hit a nerve or scar tissue.

weighed in at 18.1 or 18.2, so put 2 or 3lbs on since last sunday when i started cycle. Think it'll quickly pile on next week, i hope ha. Eatings more, feel like ive got worms ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

still here, just been busy to work and things. Getting back into training, still not 100% as had a good length of time totally out and off everything. Getting there tho. Will carry on and start writing things down next week.

door work, thats been entertaining. Kicked out two lads other week who decided to wait around after closing time for door lads, made themselves look like pussy holes. Gave it the big one outside saying they'll stab us, bite our throats out, but when you walked up and offered them out and swung for one, they turned and legged it, and i mean legged it. Not one of us could catch them! 30mins later they came out after place was shut and bar staff gone, they bricked 3 windows, so theyre gonna get taxed. Bumped into one of them last week in the supermarket. Was going to leave without saying anything as i was with the missus, but got so mad i started shaking with rage, then spotted him again. Missus told me to sort it so left her at the checkout and stormed over. Told him me, him and his friend of unfinished business and if they wanted to meet up anytime anywhere we'd sort it. Said they'll pay for the windows they smashed or they'd get smashed in. Hands were shaking that much i couldnt count my change, and left leg was shaking so much i couldnt get the bite point on the clutch lol, nearly stalled it 10x. Bar has been invoiced for replacements so taking bill round this week with a mate. We'll find um.


----------



## Lukehh

enjoy bank hol mate, i know i wont


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> enjoy bank hol mate, i know i wont


 yeah, joy! Got extra lads on and a solid team so should be fun!


----------



## Lukehh

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah, joy! Got extra lads on and a solid team so should be fun!


 lucky you we have the same number even on bank hols 

i dropped you a PM a while ago, dunno if you seen it.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well bank holiday went better than expected. A few nob heads out but TBH it wasnt as bad as past ones. Nothing major, nothing concerning.

highlight, had 3 women fighting over a toilet, shocking!

and two of the 3 males who were involved in drunken fight, then hit and run in theyre car, this happened a few months back now, CID involved and everything, tried, yes tried, to come in the bar. WTF? The 3rd guy is in prison on remand as this happened not long after he got released from another charge. Idiots. TBH i was left scratching my head and speechless that these mongs actually returned and try to get in. Theyre both on bail ffs. Ran into a group of door lads, then ran and hit a old woman and took out a young male. w**kers.

other than that, wasnt much to do, ahh well.


----------



## Clubber Lang

one thing i didnt mention was on Sunday we (door lads) got a visit from CID at the start of our shift. Apparently a girl walked home alone, didnt live too far away, but unfortunately she was assaulted not far from her house. This happened after she left our bar. I hope and pray it wasnt sexual, but they were mentioning the incident on the radio today about it. Apparently she had to fight the male off. Absolute scum! Needs his balls cutting off with a razor blade! Bastards!

gym today, did legs again, just a few sets on calves and some sets on hammer press, just trying to get some extra size in my drum sticks.

dropped Naps now and replaced with NP 50mg var @ 100mg ED.

also, from last week, ive add GH for the first time into my cycle in years. Just using generics, 100iu Hyges, black tops. Doing 5iu EOD and its knocking me sideways. Last night i jabbed and dreams, Jesus, i was in the same dream all night, was well bizarre! Even woke up for a pee, a munch to eat, then fall asleep back into the same dream lol. Cant sleep forever at the moment. Hands are swollen and tight, feeling pretty positive in terms of sense of well being. Early days yet but seems like a decent generic.


----------



## Clubber Lang

back day today, feeling good. Woke up fresh as daisy after again having some proper deep weird dreams. GH is really KO'ing me at night. Woke up after 3 hours fresh and thinking its nearly time to get up for work. Last night i went to bed at 10, was nothing on TV, woke up at 1145 thinking my alarm should be rdy to go off lol.

getting good pump from the Var now. Had to stop the Naps completely, started to suppress my appetite, even when i halved the dose to 50mg with 50mg Var, was looking at food with no interest in eating. Even junk food was off the menu. Now, last few days its all come back and im eating like a horse again. Just staying on 100mg Var + oils. No more Naps.

right shoulder is sore again, unsure whether this is due to me switching from deca to bold and less water in my joint i dont know. Or could have slept on it too much again.

*Back;*

*Cable row, *

15x 100lb

8x 150lb

6x 250lb

*Lat pulldowns;*

15x 45kg

10x 75kg

6x 90kg

*Hammer strength pulldowns;*

3x failure sets 8+ reps, exhaustion, @ 40kg each side.

Rear delt machine;

3x failure sets 3/4 stack, weight unknown.

*Done. *

Was going to do biceps but arms were already pump, would have strained them.


----------



## Clubber Lang

legs and shoulders today, as missed shoulders last week so decided to do both today. Went fairly early as theres no air con in our gym, other than two fans which just blow hot air around lol.

started to jab GH pre-workout now too, rather than pre-bed, see if it makes any difference.

starting on WC cyp tonight, nearly out of Iranians, which i found out yesterday were duff, but still grow on them. Already had the cyp in for a few weeks rdy to move over, so new week new oil.

*Shoulder press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 90kg

*Upright rows;*

3x failure sets, around 10 reps each, 30kg

*Cable extenstoins;*

3x failure sets 55lb

*Calve raises, on Hack Squat;*

12x 130kg

10x 170kg

7x 210kg

*Hammer press;*

15x 160kg

10x 240kg

8x 320kg

*Hack squats;*

failure at 60kg

2x failure at 100kg.

*Lying curls;*

2x failure sets 1/3 stack, weight unknown

*Done.*

Glad i went when i did, 25 degrees now, near impossible to train in a room with only 2 windows that open lol.

doorwork, not much happened this weekend. Some bloke slapped his mate, play fighting, but was a bit too heavily with it, pulled him out, then the guy who got slapped gave him a round of fecks for doing it, other guy (his mate) offered him out, bloke but his drink down then KO'd him. Was a cheap shot, guy had turned his back so wasnt facing him, had no idea it was coming. Pussy for doing it, pulled him off and made sure he was in the wrong for doing it. Think he had 1 button left on his shirt lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick blast on chest today. Again, continuing to train fairly early, 1030am, to beat the hot weather. Was already 17 degrees when i got there and was too warm with my joggers on. Shorts from now on.

jabbed 5iu GH in the car park, felt like a smack head lol. Then trained. Dont know whether its in my head but feel like i get a bit of a boost from it. That or the Red Bull lol.

*Incline press (smith);*

15x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 100kg

*Seated hammer press;*

12x 20kg each side

8x 60kg each side

4x 70kg each side

*Seated dips;*

3x failure sets, around 10 fast positives with slow neg reps in each, full stack with 40kg extra.

*Done, simple, bosh.*


----------



## 31205

Where you work mate, as in which town?


----------



## Clubber Lang

*Back today, *

quick sesh before got too hot.

*Close grip rows;*

12x 100lb

10x 150lb

8x 250lb

4x 250lb

*Lat pulldowns, med grip palms facing;*

12x 65kg

8x 80kg

6x 100kg

*Hammer strength pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 40kg each side. Around 8 reps per set.

*Machine rear delts;*

12x half stack, weight not marked

2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack.

*EZ-bar curls;*

3x failure sets, think there was 25kg on it, just picked it up and curled while catching up with a mate.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

well the Euros has started which means every nob and his dog will be out chanting the same old s**t over and over again, ****tards! Cant be arsed with it at all, hope we loose and come home cus ive already had enough lol.

get every dickhead out wearing theyre fake Stone Island or CP clothing thinking theyre hooligans, yet cant fight theyre way out of a wet paper bag!

might quit till after the Euros lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well was a busy night, full of young lads for the footy, but surprisingly there wasnt any footy related trouble, just the usual arguments about someone bumping into someone on a busy dance floor, and instead of people apologising they square up to each other and kick off. Had a young lad, call him Meerkat as he looks like one, step between his mate and someone, but the other person banged him and cut his eye right to the bone. Poor git, felt sorry for him as hes no threat to anyone, weighs about as much as 1 of my legs lol. Kicked off on the dance floor end of the night due to this and was escorting someone out some bird was arguing with, only for some bloke to take a pot shot at the lad infront of me?! Flipped, grabbed his neck and walked him about 8ft to the nearest wall to rammed him against it while giving him a bollocking for the cheap shot. Then It kicked off outside due to the Meerkat lad, no coppers around as usual, but wasnt too bad, we pushed and seperated people. Worst thing was someone got kicked in the head but no damage, think he was too pissed to feel owt lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

did legs yesterday but late updating, and tried to do chest today but had a wank night sleep last night, missus snoring and clicking in her sleep, so dropped a zop about midnight and was dazed in the morning. Loads of lifting at work in the morning so couldnt be arsed + food intake was low. Drove to the gym but only did 15mins before leaving, just wasnt in the mood, so no point trying to battle through, not when you mentally cant be arsed.

GH, just got a 40iu Ansomone in. Was going to try today, pre-workout, like ive been doing with the Hyges, but got through the door and wanted to go straight to the gym with whatever energy i had left, then remembered how long the Ansomone takes to dissolve, so passed on it today. Getting some strong sides from the black top hyges, which has really surprised me. Hands have felt swollen from the start and every night when ive got to sleep im having deep REM. Mad dreams and waking up earlier than normal feeling fresh. Using 5iu 4x per week. I remember 4iu on the Ansomone crippled me, so will try it and if too strong, hopefully its as potent as i remember, then i'll drop down to 2iu, like i had to do in the past. Was strong s**t, better than the Go-Quick pens i had afterwards.


----------



## Sustanation

Love reading your posts buddy.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> Love reading your posts buddy.


 cheers bud.

had loads on recently so havent been updating journal.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well its been ages since ive updated this, had loads on with work and due to that training has been hit and miss. But, things have settled down now so was back in the this week and starting again properly tomorrow. Had huge DOMS all week to due lack of gym sessions, lats and arms are in bits today, walking round like a T-rex as cant scretch out lol.

starting fresh cycle tomorrow too. Will be having 1ml pharma Aspen sust with 1ml NP mast-prop EOD (mon, wed, friday) with 4x rohm Tripe-X tabs ED mon-friday. Never used Aspen sus before or the Triple-X tabs so looking for to it.

also, dug up my old DY Blood & Guts book, and his training routines, so gonna copied that routine for a few weeks, see what happens.

stocked up on TPW and USN stuff (60% off USN codes work a treat for bars and MFA gainer is use). Bought some CNP-ProPane as well from a local sun bed shop. Tried some other day, blew my head off lol. Havent used any pre-workout supp for years. Half a scoop in future for me, too potent when your not use to it.

Door work, still doing that, but seriously considering knocking it either totally on the head, or just do Friday nights and have Saturdays off. Missus works Saturday morning till mid afternoon so might as well work Fridays as i dont get upto anything due to her working. Just after some freedom and time with the missus. Worked most weekends for the last 8+ years and what some life back. Plus things are getting worse up there, in terms of nob heads and dealing with them. No police around so doorstaff i left to deal with all that happens, regardless whether its inside, outside or away from your venue. Then cus we deal with it, we get the blacklash. Example, a few weeks back two young lads, drunk, started on a 50 year old couple walking home. Ended up throwing 2x Bulmers glass bottles at them, then circled the couple with one lad moving round and punching the old man in the back of the head, KO'd him. We went running up as his wife was screaming, lad was walking away with a 'im hard' limp walk, he turned round and BOSH! Smashed him in his face. He went down and then i kicked him so hard in the stomach he skidded across the floor. Other doorman give him a few to the head then ripped him up onto his feet and told him to f**k off. He was properly 'limping' then. We all got a round of applause from passes by as it was the right thing to do. Then two days later the place i work at gets a phone call from the lads mum lol. Saying her son got assaulted and was in hospital all day pissing blood. She was moan that he was only 17 and apparently 'did nothing wrong and was jumped by bouncers'. He lad didnt tell his mummy that he was under age drinking, nor mentioned throwing glass bottles (which is intent to wound in Police eyes) at a 50 year old couple, or the fact he punched the guy in the head (assault). Manager told her to stick it. Since this happen the two young lads are still hanging around with other nobs every weekend, drinking on the streets and giving passes by s**t. Police, just drive past, dont even take theyre booze of them. Im sick of it now TBH. Kicked off twice last night, 1 male KO'd a woman, held him down for 15mins till Police finally arrived. Then someone sneaked in our place whos banned, he refused to leave, drugged up and brain dead, had to wrestle with him and blast him in the head and ribs. Again, no Police for ages then simply took him away to drop him off a few miles down the round. Tired of it. Coming to the point now were i dont care, and either gonna seriously hurt someone who pisses me off or/and get arrested. Need some time out i think.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Clubber Lang said:


> well its been ages since ive updated this, had loads on with work and due to that training has been hit and miss. But, things have settled down now so was back in the this week and starting again properly tomorrow. Had huge DOMS all week to due lack of gym sessions, lats and arms are in bits today, walking round like a T-rex as cant scretch out lol.
> 
> starting fresh cycle tomorrow too. Will be having 1ml pharma Aspen sust with 1ml NP mast-prop EOD (mon, wed, friday) with 4x rohm Tripe-X tabs ED mon-friday. Never used Aspen sus before or the Triple-X tabs so looking for to it.
> 
> also, dug up my old DY Blood & Guts book, and his training routines, so gonna copied that routine for a few weeks, see what happens.
> 
> stocked up on TPW and USN stuff (60% off USN codes work a treat for bars and MFB gainer is use). Bought some CNP-ProPane as well from a local sun bed shop. Tried some other day, blew my head off lol. Havent used any pre-workout supp for years. Half a scoop in future for me, too potent when your not use to it.
> 
> Door work, still doing that, but seriously considering knocking it either totally on the head, or just do Friday nights and have Saturdays off. Missus works Saturday morning till mid afternoon so might as well work Fridays as i dont get upto anything due to her working. Just after some freedom and time with the missus. Worked most weekends for the last 8+ years and what some life back. Plus things are getting worse up there, in terms of nob heads and dealing with them. No police around so doorstaff i left to deal with all that happens, regardless whether its inside, outside or away from your venue. Then cus we deal with it, we get the blacklash. Example, a few weeks back two young lads, drunk, started on a 50 year old couple walking home. Ended up throwing 2x Bulmers glass bottles at them, then circled the couple with one lad moving round and punching the old man in the back of the head, KO'd him. We went running up as his wife was screaming, lad was walking away with a 'im hard' limp walk, he turned round and BOSH! Smashed him in his face. He went down and then i kicked him so hard in the stomach he skidded across the floor. Other doorman give him a few to the head then ripped him up onto his feet and told him to f**k off. He was properly 'limping' then. We all got a round of applause from passes by as it was the right thing to do. Then two days later the place i work at gets a phone call from the lads mum lol. Saying her son got assaulted and was in hospital all day pissing blood. She was moan that he was only 17 and apparently 'did nothing wrong and was jumped by bouncers'. He lad didnt tell his mummy that he was under age drinking, nor mentioned throwing glass bottles (which is intent to wound in Police eyes) at a 50 year old couple, or the fact he punched the guy in the head (assault). Manager told her to stick it. Since this happen the two young lads are still hanging around with other nobs every weekend, drinking on the streets and giving passes by s**t. Police, just drive past, dont even take theyre booze of them. Im sick of it now TBH. Picked off twice last night, 1 male KO'd a woman, held him down for 15mins till Police finally arrived. Then someone sneaked in our place whos banned, he refused to leave, drugged up and brain dead, had to wrestle with him and blast him in the head and ribs. Again, no Police for ages then simply took him away to drop him off a few miles down the round. Tired of it. Coming to the point now were i dont care, and either gonna seriously hurt someone who pisses me off or/and get arrested. Need some time out i think.


 Time out. Trust me.

12yrs on the doors doing 3-5nights a week.

I knocked it on the head for reasons I'll not go into but what you're describing is fairly routine.


----------



## Clubber Lang

BLUE(UK) said:


> Time out. Trust me.
> 
> 12yrs on the doors doing 3-5nights a week.
> 
> I knocked it on the head for reasons I'll not go into but what you're describing is fairly routine.


 gonna tell the gaffer this week that from September im knocking saturdays on the head. Get Bank Holiday weekend out the way then cut my saturday off, just do fridays. If he gets mardy i'll f**k both days off and then he'll have twice the size whole to fill.

hopefully day work will continue as it is, im self employed, and doors is just a fall back job, and hopefully the missus will soon get an extra days shift where she is, shes been after it for ages and think it will happen, so her extra income will make up the hours i miss on saturdays.

missus is happy im finally considering knocking the doors on the head, or at least having saturday off so we can go out for meals, drinking, catching up with people or simply having a night in together on the sofa. She has seen my attitude change over the last few months as things have got worse at weekends. Came home this weekend with cuts on my right knuckles and scratch marks on my arm. And saturday morning two nobs from town we've had issues with recently came into the gym when i was training. One of them tried to blind side me a few weeks ago. Stormed over raging to f**k and asked if they had something to say or shall we go outside now and i'll smash f**k out of both of you. Shouting top of my voice, whole gym stopped. Bastards coward away didnt they, one apologised saying he was off his tits but the other was just a cheeky f**k. Offered him out there and then but he came out with "i'll meet you up town". Other words he bottled it there and then but when hes out friday or saturday night hes off his tits on phet so he'll be harder to deal with. Swear to God if i bump into either when i quit the doors im gonna flatten theyre heads. Carried on training back after that, raging so fitting more than what i should, now my bicep/forearms are strained and struggling to stretch them out lol. Probably f**ked my arms up for the rest of the week! Grrrr!


----------



## Clubber Lang

woke up early hours in pain, strained my arms from doing back ha. Had to get my velcro ice back and wrap it round my arm then fall asleep. Kept ice on it most of the day today too. Hope they recover soon, was suppose to be my first proper day back today ha. Didnt take any rohm Triple-X, which i was disappointed about, itching to try them, but as ive got forearm strain its best not taking anything that will make the issue worse.

did legs, as im screwed doing anything else at the moment. Took a pic of the DY leg workout in his Blood & Guts book, and followed that.

did 5iu Hyge black top pre-workout.

*Leg Press;*

15x 200kg

12x 280kg

10x 320kg

*Leg extensions;*

20x ¼ stack&#8230;weight not marked

15x ¾ stack

15x full stack

*Hack squat;*

15x 40kg

10x 120kg

*Lying curls*

15x ¼ stack.. weight not marked

10x ½ stack

*Standing calve raises;*

20x full stack.. weight not marked

15x ull stack

*Seated calve raises;*

2x failure sets at 60kg

*Done.*

*weighed in at 17st 11lb.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

arm strain is healing quite well, using ice packs and all. Even going to bed with it on, then swapping when i wake up for a pee ha.

had to be careful with it today as had to move 21 still full of paper work filing cabinets. Honestly i bet they weighed 1/4 of a ton each! Had moving equipment but still have to hand ball them onto the vans pushing into place etc. Arm held up, but was sore which i finished. Ice pack again and painkillers.

jabbed the pharma Aspen sust yesterday with 1ml NP mast-prop, glute shot. Hardly any PIP so seems good so far. Jabbing a quad tomorrow so interesting to see how PIP is like after that. Probably buying more to stock and use up.

back in the gym tomorrow, will do some shoulders and tris, avoid any pulling movements.

made the phone call to my gaffer today about quiting the doors on saturday nights. Told him ive had enough, want some life back and tired of dealing with everything, being in the centre of situations when theres not one copper about, tired of dealing with the same loosers and dead enders every weekend. He was moaning and asked how long i was quiting saturdays for, said probably forever. Still doing fridays but as off September saturday nights are mine and the missus again! Feel a bit guilty in terms of letting my crew down not being there, but after all these years i think the times come. Can always go back if $ is short, but for the rest of this year, i hope, im free and having some weekend life back


----------



## Clubber Lang

shoulders and triceps today. DOMS are kicking in from legs on monday, nice ache tho. Arm strain is getting much better, nearly gone now, but havent done any pulling movements so far this week. Im away with work tomorrow shifting heavy filing cabinets, cabinets full of paperwork still, bet theyre 1/4 ton each! Gotta unload and put into storage, all 21 of them, so doubt i'll be training afterwards ha.

missing my pre-workout GH, so will have before bed. Need to keep on top of this and i usually always fecking forgot to take it! Jabbed another amp of Aspen sus and mast-prop. Thick oil the Aspen, like Norma.

had some messed up dreams last night, unsure if its from the cottage cheese i ate prebed ha. Was on a cruise ship on fire, but captain wouldnt turn back. Then i could hear a gas canisters hissing due to pressure. Warned everyone to run but for some reason everyone ran towards them??! Then BOOOOM! They exploded and was blood stains everywhere. Was well weird. Woke up 3x during the night, same dream. Last time i woke was 6am, so got up and walked the dog early rather than going back into that blood and guts dream! ha

*Shoulders;*

*Smith Press;*





15x 40kg

12x 60kg

10x 80kg

*DB side laterals;*





12x 20lb

10x 30lb

*Machine cable laterals;*





20x 50lb

10x 65lb

*Tricep pushdowns;*





15x 80lb

12x 100lb

8x 130lb

*Rope extensions;*





15x 60lb

12x 85lb

10x 85lb

*Done.*


----------



## jake87

Is rohm still decent? For some reason I thought they packed in a few years back


----------



## Clubber Lang

jake87 said:


> Is rohm still decent? For some reason I thought they packed in a few years back


 yeah rohm are very good, stood the course of time, unlike 1000s of other UGL's.

there was, unsure if still are, fake rohms out there, but theyre dead easy to spot. Holograms, which are bought off ebay, on the tubs, R stamped on the tablets, and correct spelling and uncorrect expiry data on the oil labels.

ProChem packed up. All sorts of stories surrounding them.


----------



## jake87

Good to know. I remember one of the suggestions was that rohm and pro chem were the same firm. Obviously not!


----------



## Clubber Lang

jake87 said:


> Good to know. I remember one of the suggestions was that rohm and pro chem were the same firm. Obviously not!


 yeah that was always a sticky question when asked back in the day ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chest yesterday, just late putting it up.

Not doing back this week due to arm strain, which has near enough gone. Will do back again next week with everything else, gives them a few more days to recover. Will start orals on Monday too, rohm Triple-X @ 4x tabs per day, mon-friday.

*Incline Smith;*

15x 50kg

12x 90kg

8x 130kg

*Hammer Strength Press;*

12x 40kg each side

10x 60kg each side

*Incline BD Flys;*

2x failure sets (around 10x reps) 80lb DB.

incline set up's;

3x failure sets

*Done.*

*Weighed in*, 18st 4. Put 7lb since last friday?! lol


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> Chest yesterday, just late putting it up.
> 
> Not doing back this week due to arm strain, which has near enough gone. Will do back again next week with everything else, gives them a few more days to recover. Will start orals on Monday too, rohm Triple-X @ 4x tabs per day, mon-friday.
> 
> *Incline Smith;*
> 
> 15x 50kg
> 
> 12x 90kg
> 
> 8x 130kg
> 
> *Hammer Strength Press;*
> 
> 12x 40kg each side
> 
> 10x 60kg each side
> 
> *Incline BD Flys;*
> 
> 2x failure sets (around 10x reps) 80lb DB.
> 
> incline set up's;
> 
> 3x failure sets
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> *Weighed in*, 18st 4. Put 7lb since last friday?! lol


 Maybe you were overtrained mate and the Dorian yates style of training has helped you gain those extra lbs. , I read in mike mentzers and Ellington dardens old books that when they used to train new cliants they wouyld get them to take a week of complete rest before starting training with them then aftrer a couple of weeks boom they would automatically be up a few lbs in weight.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> Maybe you were overtrained mate and the Dorian yates style of training has helped you gain those extra lbs. , I read in mike mentzers and Ellington dardens old books that when they used to train new cliants they wouyld get them to take a week of complete rest before starting training with them then aftrer a couple of weeks boom they would automatically be up a few lbs in weight.


 could be, i wasnt training very much before that week nor eating what i would normally. Bet i'll weigh the same or similar end of this week.

Started on the rohm Triple-X orals today, 4x tabs, taken pre-training. See if anything happens over the next week or so.

Legs today, get them done early in the week so im not aching badly while standing on the doors later on ha.

*Leg Press;*

15x 120kg

12x 240kg

10x 360kg

*Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack.

*Hack Squats;*

15x 30kg

12x 130kg

*Standing Calve Raises; *

failure @ full stack & failure @ full stack + 80kg

*Seated Calves; *

2x failure sets @ 40kg.

2x failure sets incline sit up's

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

Shoulders & Triceps today, nice and early sesh. Been shooting to the gym after breakfast and walking the dog, get in there before it gets too hot. Hardly anyone in at 930, nice and cool. A few less people now yet another 24hr gym has opened up (Snap Fitness) in the town. There are now 5 in a 0.5m radius, crazy! The gym im at is a proper old school spit and saw dust gym, loads of hammer strength and nautilus machines, DBs go upto 170lb, so more than enough for me lol. Much better people in here too, not full of pretty boys posing for selfies after every set lol.

*Shoulders;*

*Smith Press;*

15x 50kg

12x 70kg

8x 90kg

*Seated DB Side Laterals;*

12x 20lb

10x 30lb

*One Arm Cable Laterals;*

20x 40lb

10x 60lb

*Tricep Pushdowns;*

15x 50lb

12x 80lb

8x 130lb

*Rope Pulldowns;*

15x 40lb

12x 65lb

8x 95lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chest today, walked the pooch and then shot up there. Havent done back & biceps this week yet, longer i leave it the better my forearm strain recovers. Might go tomorrow and do light weight, try and avoid pump and pulling on it.

*Chest;*

*Incline Smith;*

15x 50kg

10x 90kg

5x 130kg

*Seated Hammer Press;*

15x 20kg each side

10x 60kg each side

3x 75kg

*Machine Dips;*

12x full stack +40kg

10x above

6x above

*Done. Simples.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

had yesterday off, woke up sore dry throat, blocked nose and felt shattered. Probably picked up some super bug from being in contact with scum over the weekend lol. Felt tired this morning but went to do what i could. Wasnt a great deal as feel shattered. Drinking loads of vit-c to get rid of whatever it is.

had two bad jabs from the Aspen sust, well its either PIP from it or just going into tough tissue, probably both TBH. Had a hard lump in delt, which has greatly improved over the last few days, and a glute shot which is tender to touch. Both are going but seems even after a week break between jabs the site gets sore quick. Have to reopen my pecs i think, and use quads more. Ive hopefully got some SIS sust coming this week, hoping its slightly thinner than the Aspen so goes in better. Aspen is as thick as Norma test-e, so like syrup ha. Will use both brands over the week, with the NP mast-prop. Thinking off adding 0.5ml of rohm NPP to each of my 3x jabs PW, see what happens. Rohm triple-X tabs seem to be working nicely too. Good volume and pump. Can feel the winny on my forearms making them tighter so looking good.

quick leg sesh today, did what i could before tiredness took over.

*Seated Calve Raises;*

25x 40kg

20x 40kg

15x 40kg

*Standing Calve Raises;*

20x full stack

2x failure sets full stack

*Hammer Press;*

15x 160kg

12x 280kg

6x 360kg

*Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack..weight not marked.

15x 3/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack

*Lying Curls;*

15x 1/4 stack...weight not marked

2x failure 1/2 stack

*Done.*

got home and home insurance renewal came through, so went online to compare etc. Saved £277!! 277!! Robbing bastards! Rang them up to cancel and they said they couldnt go lower?! lol. Bye! Thats £277 saving and money to spend on myself. Cycles paid for! lol


----------



## QuadFather94

Hi mate.. I can see you don't use massive doses of test.. Any reason why? I'm going to be running a gram for the next year or so and changing compounds every 8 weeks so maximise gains (need to put on as much size as possible for a show in doing)

was curious why so many people run lower test. Thanks


----------



## DLTBB

I got PIP from Aspen Sustanon too mate, my muscles don't seem to like anything that involves Test Prop.


----------



## Clubber Lang

NMDix said:


> Hi mate.. I can see you don't use massive doses of test.. Any reason why? I'm going to be running a gram for the next year or so and changing compounds every 8 weeks so maximise gains (need to put on as much size as possible for a show in doing)
> 
> was curious why so many people run lower test. Thanks


 over the years my gear amount has lowered, mostly due to the fact my diet and training have improved. Ive ran 2g test with tren and mast-e included and orals, heavily cycles and did put weight on, but now i could get the same results with half the dose due to experience. Just cus you take huge amounts doesnt mean to say you'll grow huge, a lot of the juice goes to waste TBH. Better quality juice helps too.



DLTBB said:


> I got PIP from Aspen Sustanon too mate, my muscles don't seem to like anything that involves Test Prop.


 first jabs with Aspen were fine, but the following week when you came round to using those sites again the PIP seems to last longer, like its not absorbed properly. Get tender sites and sight lump that eventually goes. I jabbed my left quad yesterday, not used that yet, and thats fine. But im pretty sure when i jab it again next time i'll get PIP, its weird. TBH my delt and glute, which are sore now, its probably down to tough tissue from over use. Rotating round best i can. Will try and open pecs soon. Never used triceps either, have to try it, but dont think Aspen sust might be the best to open them up with lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

didnt train last week at all, worked all bank holiday and then got on it sunday, monday morning after i finished. Got in at 3am, missus passed out as she went to a party round her bros, so i had some peace and quiet so got on it alone till 8am lol. Good times, but 4x zops later i felt drained all day and days after lol.

stopped the pharma Aspen Sust, PIP lasted far too long for comfort, so moved over to SIS Sust. Got 1x bottle off a mate so will do 4ml EW with 2ml rohm NPP and also trying SIS naps @ 100mg ED for a month, see how these go. Prob move over to NP or WC sust after the SIS as he doesnt have anymore in at the moment.

Legs today, get them out the way nice and early. Had a pre-workout shake, CNP ProPane, half a scoop, does the job.

*Hammer Press;*
15x 200kg
12x 280kg
7x 400kg

*Leg Extensions;*
15x 1/4 stack...weight not marked
15x 2/3 stack
15x full stack

*Hacks;*
15x 40kg
12x 80kg
10x 120kg
8x 120kg

*Lying Curls;*
failure (10+ reps) 1/3 stack..,.weight not marked
2x failure ses 1/2 stack.

*Done.*

didnt do any calves, will do these tomorrow, ran out of steam as became hungry. Legs have started to ache now already lol.


----------



## Super -ingh

ahh man, we gna miss your Saturday night stories of carnage lol

actually f**k that we still have your vivd dreams to keep us entertained lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> ahh man, we gna miss your Saturday night stories of carnage lol
> 
> actually f**k that we still have your vivd dreams to keep us entertained lol


 lol, still do fridays, and thats mostly nob head night, youngsters out. Kicked some lad out last friday, two door staff threw him together, he went miles lol. Was forcing himself on a female inside. Lad got up, started walking back but then thought twice about it, so decided to slap a lamp post with both hands and scream and shout at it before storming off?! In 8/9 years of doors i was speechless for once! lol. Usually i have something quick and funny to say, but just stared at him lol.

yeah dreams are still good. Had a dream this morning i was a Peaky Blinder and following Tommy around with a Colt 45 in my hand. Was mint, then stupid dog woke me up, tut!

Shoulders and triceps yesterday, behind updating it. Also did back today for first time in weeks due to forearm strain, caught up with calves too;

*Seated Press;*

15x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 90kg

*Seated DB Side Raises;*

12x 20lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*Upright BB Smith Rows;*

12x 20kg

10x 30kg

failure @ 30kg

*Cable Pushdowns;*

15x 80lb

8x 110lb

5x 140lb

*Rope Pulldowns;*

failure @ 45lb

failure @ 95lb

failure @ 140lb

---

*Lat Pulldown;*

15x 60kg

10x 80kg

8x 110kg

*Cable Rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

6x 230lb

*Hammer Strength Rows;*

10x 40kg each side

10x 50kg each side

6x 60kg each side.

*Standing Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets (10+ reps) full stack

*Seated Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 40kg

*Done.*

jab day today, 2ml sust with 1ml NPP.


----------



## Clubber Lang

was going to have today off, rest day, as normally i have wednesdays off, but i dont have any work on at the moment so went anyway. Decided to train legs for the second time this week, but this time, do my routine in reverse, oh the excitement lol. First time ive done legs twice in the same week since, well, since i was really dedicated lol. Nearly did it all but after hacks i didnt have the energy for heavy hammer press, so called it a day and ate a Lenny & Larry cookie on the gym sofa, cus thats i roll lol.

SIS sust seems to be doing the job. PIP is near zero but randy as hell. Not having any issue getting it up within a few seconds when the missus calls lol. Just got another bottle in so will stay on that for a bit longer. Using Infaniti Naps which again, seem, so far at least, to be kicking in.

*Legs;*

*Seated Calves;*

25x 40kg

20x 60kg

12x 60kg

*Standing Calves;*

15x full stack..weight not mark

15x above + 80kg

*Lying Curls;*

15x 1/4 stack...weight not marked

12x half stack

*Leg Extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack...not marked

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

*Hacks;*

20x 60kg

15x 100kg

10x 120kg

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

> Chest and some bicep work today. Had to train them even tho i felt tired as some old pissed up woman last friday felt my chest and said it was wank lol. Nearly quit, cant deal with that pressure lol. She asked if my wing man even trained, so i got the last laugh!
> 
> *Incline Smith Press*
> 15x 50kg
> 8x 90kg
> 4x 130kg
> 
> *Hammer Press;*
> 12x 40kg each side
> 8x 60kg each side
> 4x 70kg
> 
> *Machine Dips;*
> 10+ @ full stack
> 10+ @ full stack plus 40kg
> 6x full stack plus 80kg
> 
> *Incline DB Curls;*
> 12x 30lb
> 10x 40lb
> 8x 50lb
> 6x 60lb
> 
> *Machine Preacher Curls;*
> 2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack...weight not marked.
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> weight 18st 3 or 4lb, cant remember now.





> ordered some Gaspari PlasmaJet caps from the States earlier this week to try, dont know why, just thought id see if they do anything lol. Landed today. See what happens Monday when i try them. Maybe i'll have to walk sideways through doors?? lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

day behind, didnt train yesterday due to work. Today, did legs but struggled with the heat in the gym, was no air! Tried the Gaspari PlasmaJet caps i bought from the US today, first time. They smell terrible, stinking my cupboard out, and they taste rank too. Keep repeating on me and im sure its making my farts stink like dog meat! lol. Will carry on using on training days as it says, see if they actually do anything, probably not.

door work was slow friday, not much happened, didnt get busy till about 12. Nothing major to report, apart from some skinny lad getting caught in the toilet sniffing by the owners son. Then the lad had a swing for the son so he came to the front told us then removed him. Stupid lad tried giving me s**t, wrong move, pinned him against the wall then grabbed his throat with both lads and lifted him off the floor lol. His legs hanging in mid air. Let him go after a round of f**ks then he cried and fecked off lol. Barred!

*Legs;*

*Seated Calves;*

25x 40kg

15x 60kg

12x 60kg

*Press;*

15x 200kg

10x 280kg

8x 360kg

*Hacks;*

15x 40kg

10x 80kg

8x 120kg

*Lying curls;*

12x 1/3 stack...weight not marked

10x 1/2 stack

*Seated Calves again;*

2x failure sets, 10+ reps, 40kg

*Done*.... was fecked, sweating tits off and i dont usually sweat! No air con, just giant fans blowing hot air around the place.


----------



## Clubber Lang

shite end to the week, was shattered from day work and friday morning, even after a good serving of pre-workout couldnt wake me up. Went and did chest and a set of arms but head wasnt in it. Felt weak as feck due to a 12 hour drive to Stirling and back thursday, and had a crap nights sleep, so friday i was a zombie. Nothing worth writing tbh.

Door work, friday and a full moon!! But, wasnt too bad, zero fighting at our place. Door lads kicked someone out a few doors up and banged a bloke, so took a few steps up towards hoping it would kick off but didnt, tut!

Had some pissed up lad stumble out of ours and fall asleep on a nearby bench. On his own, came in on his own, but soon as he fell off the bench and passed out of the floor everyone become a paramedic and went over. We (door lads) just stood there and watched. Self inflicted and nothing to do with us. People were lifting him up, dropping him, banging his head lol, then women get involved like its theyre son, demanding people do things etc. Then, out pops the mobile phones ringing for an Ambulance. Nobs! This really hits a nerve with me, wasting an Ambulance on a drunk when theres people with serious problems needing one but waiting due a passed out drunk. Had a lad come over and try to pass me his phone so i could talk to the call operator. Saw 999 on his screen so went ballistic at he lad "you wasting a ambulance on a pissed up t**t whos passed out, not fallen over, just drunk?! If he wants to go to hospital let him fu**ing crawl! Got people in life threatening situations and your wasting theyre time on a nob head whos drank too much?! Said it with far more colourful language lol. All true tho. Operator heard it lol. Ambulance finally turned up and shouted at the group surrounding the t**t, "read that message on the side of the ambulance"....shouted it in case they couldnt read..."only call 999 if its an emergency!" Got a high 5 off some middle aged bloke lol. Got look of death off the people with the lad. You can see the frustration on the crews face, one passed in nob, slapping his face trying to wake him up, with everyone else drunk and talking/shouting over people. Waste of a ambulance, waste of a bed, waste of NHS time. Im gonna bar him when i see him next!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Monday, had zero reccy drugs over the weekend, tho i wish i had a little something saturday cus missus was asleep by 8am, and i was bored shitless lol. Had half a bottle of Morgan Spiced Rum, got the taste for rum at the moment. Nice line would have been brill but want a decent week in the gym and cant get on it every weekend, not good, and at my age takes longer to recover ha. Def felt better for this morning, up fresh, shower, steds, breakfast, walked dog, gym, done for the day.

Forgot to take those Gaspari PlasmaJet caps again, had a nap and var with breakfast so made up for it lol.

Decided to do Back and some Bicep work today, usually do these later on and start the week with legs, but fancied a change.

*Lat Pulldowns;*

12x 60kg

10x 80kg

6x 100kg

4x 110kg

*Close Grip Rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

6x 230lb

*Hammer Pulldowns;*

3x failure sets, 15-10 reps, 40kg each side.

*Machine Rear Delts;*

12x 1/2 stack...weight not marked

8x 3/4 stack

*Incline DB Curls;*

12x 40lb

10x 50lb

8x 50lb

*Hammer Curls;*

2x failure sets, 10 reps'ish, with 30lb

*Done* (missus had finished)

*Weight, 18st 8lb*. All those cream cakes im eating seems to be working lol. Was expecting to be around 18.3 after a crap week last week due to work and poor diet due to working hours and location.


----------



## Sustanation

Haha man I love your posts, gets me threw the day at work LOL, out od curiosity what brand Zops do you use mate (I assume zops are diazepam?)

Also try Bullet Bourbon that will help you on those lonely nights.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> Haha man I love your posts, gets me threw the day at work LOL, out od curiosity what brand Zops do you use mate (I assume zops are diazepam?)
> 
> Also try Bullet Bourbon that will help you on those lonely nights.


 brands vary, but currently ive got Actavis Zops, 7.5mg.

Diaz, ive got Cresents in. 10mg.

Both the above are decent, think a full 10mg Diaz makes me a little slow in the mornings and half a zop tab is enough to KO me


----------



## Clubber Lang

Legs today, get them done, then shoulders n tris tomorrow, rest thursdays as im away with work then pump up the chest and guns friday for doors lol.

tried the Gaspari PlasmaJet again today, 45mins pre-workout.....bag of s**t lol. You know whats better, and cheaper, 50mg var tablet! lol.

finshed first bottle of SIS sust yesterday, got another one to crack open next jab. Got that one left then if cant source another will move over to NP or WC.

source has some AP Naps in too! Grabbing some as theyre the best Naps ive ever used, piss on anyone elses. Save those for a rainy day  Might ask if hes got any AP sust in and if so, get some to use after the SIS.

right knee is sore from this morning. Just rubbing some cream on it and will strap a ice pack to each knee after dinner while relaxing on the sofa.

think im gonna try using my knee wraps again next leg sesh, just for hammer press, see how my knees hold up on heavier weights. Know i can do so much more with them, but heavier weights could lead to knee trouble.

also, got my first new £5 Winston note today, whoop! lol. Weird plastic thing, smaller too.

*Legs;*

*Press;*

15x 200kg

10x 280kg

8x 360kg

*Leg Extension;*

25x 1/4 stack...weight not marked

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

*Hack;*

15x 70kg

10x 110kg

*Lying Curls;*

15x 1/3 stack...weight not marked

10x 2/3 stack.

*Seated Calves;*

20x 40kg

20x 40kg

12x 40kg

*Done.*


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> Monday, had zero reccy drugs over the weekend, tho i wish i had a little something saturday cus missus was asleep by 8am, and i was bored shitless lol. Had half a bottle of Morgan Spiced Rum, got the taste for rum at the moment. Nice line would have been brill but want a decent week in the gym and cant get on it every weekend, not good, and at my age takes longer to recover ha. Def felt better for this morning, up fresh, shower, steds, breakfast, walked dog, gym, done for the day.
> 
> Forgot to take those Gaspari PlasmaJet caps again, had a nap and var with breakfast so made up for it lol.
> 
> Decided to do Back and some Bicep work today, usually do these later on and start the week with legs, but fancied a change.
> 
> *Lat Pulldowns;*
> 
> 12x 60kg
> 
> 10x 80kg
> 
> 6x 100kg
> 
> 4x 110kg
> 
> *Close Grip Rows;*
> 
> 10x 150lb
> 
> 8x 200lb
> 
> 6x 230lb
> 
> *Hammer Pulldowns;*
> 
> 3x failure sets, 15-10 reps, 40kg each side.
> 
> *Machine Rear Delts;*
> 
> 12x 1/2 stack...weight not marked
> 
> 8x 3/4 stack
> 
> *Incline DB Curls;*
> 
> 12x 40lb
> 
> 10x 50lb
> 
> 8x 50lb
> 
> *Hammer Curls;*
> 
> 2x failure sets, 10 reps'ish, with 30lb
> 
> *Done* (missus had finished)
> 
> *Weight, 18st 8lb*. All those cream cakes im eating seems to be working lol. Was expecting to be around 18.3 after a crap week last week due to work and poor diet due to working hours and location.


 Ahh morgan spice is lovely, that sweet taste. I went on to that after years of having Bacardi.

get yourself a nice whiskey like glenfiddich or Glenlivet, best when u drink casually alone with some water, very nice taste and I was never a whiskey drinker.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> Ahh morgan spice is lovely, that sweet taste. I went on to that after years of having Bacardi.
> 
> get yourself a nice whiskey like glenfiddich or Glenlivet, best when u drink casually alone with some water, very nice taste and I was never a whiskey drinker.


 got some GlenFiddich, i like the Oak Cast one, nice and smooth with a smokey taste.

do prefer Bourbons tho, Jim Beam especially, and now the weathers dropping colder it makes the nights more relaxed.

my bro came back from the States, bought a Jim Beam and Whiskey Hybrid blend, 50/50, was gorgeous. Warmth of the Scotch with the smokiness of the Bourbon, was spot on.

https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/31326/jim-beam-kentucky-dram-litre


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> got some GlenFiddich, i like the Oak Cast one, nice and smooth with a smokey taste.
> 
> do prefer Bourbons tho, Jim Beam especially, and now the weathers dropping colder it makes the nights more relaxed.
> 
> my bro came back from the States, bought a Jim Beam and Whiskey Hybrid blend, 50/50, was gorgeous. Warmth of the Scotch with the smokiness of the Bourbon, was spot on.
> 
> https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/31326/jim-beam-kentucky-dram-litre


 its weird I never rated bourbon too much maybe coz I never tried a decent one, just has that odd smokey, sweetish taste, but I don't mind JD. Jim beam is ok aswell.

I never seen that. might have to buy one and see it. or leave it in stoage and pull out when the fam are all round


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> its weird I never rated bourbon too much maybe coz I never tried a decent one, just has that odd smokey, sweetish taste, but I don't mind JD. Jim beam is ok aswell.
> 
> I never seen that. might have to buy one and see it. or leave it in stoage and pull out when the fam are all round


 JD, unless its the Gentleman Jack (£35) or Single Barrel Jack (£40) its not worth drinking. Once you've tried a more expensive Bourbon you realise normal JD is rough as feck.

The Jim Beam Devils Cut, single barrel 45%, thats a cracker. Dash of cola in it and your away. I have to slow down on it, its one of my favs, especially during the winter.

https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/17383/jim-beam-devils-cut-bourbon

Havent tried any Maker's Mark Bourbon yet, that brand gets high reviews.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Went to the gym today, first time this week, but had phone call after phone call, all work related, so got nothing much done. Did 3 exercises on legs then left, head/mind was else where, with work but mostly for the reason below.

Reason why it was my first sesh is cus i went out and stayed over with some long time friends on Saturday night, went to bed around 4am Sunday morning so was suffering afterwards. Was an out the blue invite, and couldnt say no, why, because one of the friends that we were staying with has cancer, terminal, but hasnt yet been given a time scale. She finds out tomorrow how long she has and what course of actions are available. She fought breast cancer last year and was just about over it until her husband noticed a cough she was making from time to time. Went to her GP and demanded a fresh CT scan, results came back, lung cancer. Its spread there now. I was absolutely heart broken when she told us, i broke down the following day when i told my parents. Was a massive kick in the teeth for her, for everyone, after she fought so hard. Now, after talking to her husband when we had time away from the girls, he seems to think shes given up, really has hit her hard and he seems to think she hasnt got anything left to fight with. Ive always been close to her, closer than other friends as im someone who anyone can talk to about anything and it'll stay private, so trust and respect, and love has always been strong between us. But, what do you say to someone with cancer, second time round? What do you say to someone who holds you hands in tears and tells you im scared of dying and dont want to go yet? I couldnt think of anything, was silence for ages before you come out with the usual fight it crap! I dont think until you have such a horrible disease you cant tell others what say? Waiting for her to ring us tomorrow and go from there. A phone call i dont want to answer.


----------



## Clubber Lang

decided to quit cycle today and cruise for 4-6 weeks before jumping on something for winter time, already got a nice combo in mind.

reason im stopping now, basically the naps i was using have ran out, so been on 100mg for 30 days which is enough, but main reason is im using SIS sust and there is all sorts of bad press flying around over the forum about them being bunk. One male having done 3x shots of SIS sust within two weeks and having his 3rd jab the day before having bloods done. Results came back and his test levels were extremely low, to the point where it seems the 750mg of test hes injected isnt there, or done anything. Also theres people doing these Labmax home testing kits and SIS Primo coming in bunk, not being the colour it should be. Since then theres been tons of bashing about it with obvious re-sellers posting defending it and saying they'll send oils to be properly checked and tested, which is fine when your the producer and can quickly make up a accurately made product for testing, not one average Joe has.

personally im not sure. Size is up, strength is good, but is that the 100mg of Naps or the 3ml of Sust + the Naps? I just dont know, so im dropping the SIS sust, cruising on test-e, then bang out another cycle pre-xmas.

i cant understand why, if these complaints are true and SIS is selling bunk gear, they'd go through all the time making these fancy boxes and packaging, codes, websites etc to straight away sell shite? Could just be a load of bollocks and people jumping onto the bandwagon, but im dropping it anyways. I never got this Infaniti fake story too. Ive seen a box of legit and apparent fake box next to each other and i didnt see any difference lol. Think SIS have lost theyre market already after only a few weeks in. Rumour has it SIS are renamed ISIS too, feck knows. Im just knocking it on the head and having a break, then continue later down the line.

next week, have to be using pre-workout supps instead of gear! :huh:

anyways, went to the gym today, did a bit of chest and biceps, get the pump for friday lol. Dropped my last Nap and away i went lol;

*Chest;*

*Incline smith press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 130kg

*Seated press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg eac side

8x 60kg each side

*Seated dips;*

3x failure sets with full stack + 80kg

*Machine preacher curls;*

3x failure sets with 3/4 stack, weight not marked, think its around the 75lb mark, or kg, i dont know, machines like 50 years old lol.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

decided to quit cycle today and cruise for 4-6 weeks before jumping on something for winter time, already got a nice combo in mind.

reason im stopping now, basically the naps i was using have ran out, so been on 100mg for 30 days which is enough, but main reason is im using SIS sust and there is all sorts of bad press flying around over the forum about them being bunk. One male having done 3x shots of SIS sust within two weeks and having his 3rd jab the day before having bloods done. Results came back and his test levels were extremely low, to the point where it seems the 750mg of test hes injected isnt there, or done anything. Also theres people doing these Labmax home testing kits and SIS Primo coming in bunk, not being the colour it should be. Since then theres been tons of bashing about it with obvious re-sellers posting defending it and saying they'll send oils to be properly checked and tested, which is fine when your the producer and can quickly make up a accurately made product for testing, not one average Joe has.

personally im not sure. Size is up, strength is good, but is that the 100mg of Naps or the 3ml of Sust + the Naps? I just dont know, so im dropping the SIS sust, cruising on test-e, then bang out another cycle pre-xmas.

i cant understand why, if these complaints are true and SIS is selling bunk gear, they'd go through all the time making these fancy boxes and packaging, codes, websites etc to straight away sell shite? Could just be a load of bollocks and people jumping onto the bandwagon, but im dropping it anyways. I never got this Infaniti fake story too. Ive seen a box of legit and apparent fake box next to each other and i didnt see any difference lol. Think SIS have lost theyre market already after only a few weeks in. Rumour has it SIS are renamed ISIS too, feck knows. Im just knocking it on the head and having a break, then continue later down the line.

next week, have to be using pre-workout supps instead of gear! :huh:

anyways, went to the gym today, did a bit of chest and biceps, get the pump for friday lol. Dropped my last Nap and away i went lol;

*Chest;*

*Incline smith press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 130kg

*Seated press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg eac side

8x 60kg each side

*Seated dips;*

3x failure sets with full stack + 80kg

*Machine preacher curls;*

3x failure sets with 3/4 stack, weight not marked, think its around the 75lb mark, or kg, i dont know, machines like 50 years old lol.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

decided to quit cycle today and cruise for 4-6 weeks before jumping on something for winter time, already got a nice combo in mind.

reason im stopping now, basically the naps i was using have ran out, so been on 100mg for 30 days which is enough, but main reason is im using SIS sust and there is all sorts of bad press flying around over the forum about them being bunk. One male having done 3x shots of SIS sust within two weeks and having his 3rd jab the day before having bloods done. Results came back and his test levels were extremely low, to the point where it seems the 750mg of test hes injected isnt there, or done anything. Also theres people doing these Labmax home testing kits and SIS Primo coming in bunk, not being the colour it should be. Since then theres been tons of bashing about it with obvious re-sellers posting defending it and saying they'll send oils to be properly checked and tested, which is fine when your the producer and can quickly make up a accurately made product for testing, not one average Joe has.

personally im not sure. Size is up, strength is good, but is that the 100mg of Naps or the 3ml of Sust + the Naps? I just dont know, so im dropping the SIS sust, cruising on test-e, then bang out another cycle pre-xmas.

i cant understand why, if these complaints are true and SIS is selling bunk gear, they'd go through all the time making these fancy boxes and packaging, codes, websites etc to straight away sell shite? Could just be a load of bollocks and people jumping onto the bandwagon, but im dropping it anyways. I never got this Infaniti fake story too. Ive seen a box of legit and apparent fake box next to each other and i didnt see any difference lol. Think SIS have lost theyre market already after only a few weeks in. Rumour has it SIS are renamed ISIS too, feck knows. Im just knocking it on the head and having a break, then continue later down the line.

next week, have to be using pre-workout supps instead of gear! :huh:

anyways, went to the gym today, did a bit of chest and biceps, get the pump for friday lol. Dropped my last Nap and away i went lol;

*Chest;*

*Incline smith press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 130kg

*Seated press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg eac side

8x 60kg each side

*Seated dips;*

3x failure sets with full stack + 80kg

*Machine preacher curls;*

3x failure sets with 3/4 stack, weight not marked, think its around the 75lb mark, or kg, i dont know, machines like 50 years old lol.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

first day without taking any steds pre-working, felt weird lol. Wasnt a bad sesh TBH. Steady back and bicep training and was chatting a bird whos just come off juice herself, both stopped taking last friday and already feels down lol. We've both already decided on next cycles ha, something to look forward to!

had the phone call from my friend with lung cancer, shes having a operation in the next few weeks. She was going to have keyhole but due to scar tissue from her previous breast cancer op theyre gonna have to cut her open from her side. Cancer is deep in one muscle so theyre going to remove 1/5th of her lung. Not sure of date yet but will try and see her loads beforehand, as her recovery will be long and painful. Absolutely gutted for her.

*Back and Biceps; *

*Lat Pulldowns;*

15x 55kg

10x 75kg

8x 100kg

4x 100kg

*Cable Rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

6x 230lb

4x 230lb

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 50kg each side

*Incline DB curls;*

3x sets of 12 reps @ 40lb

*1-Arm DB preacher;*

3x sets of 8 reps @ 35lb DB

*Standing DB curls;*

3x failure sets @ 45lb DB

*Done.*

Weight...18.4 dropped a few lbs but had a poor weekend of diet, was away most of saturday with work and didnt pack food, was a last min phone call so no prep meals, just odd sandwich now and then.

got a cracking bottle of bourbon over the weekend, best ive tasted so far!


----------



## Dai Jones

sorry to hear about your friend!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Dai Jones said:


> sorry to hear about your friend!


 thanks mate. Just a lot for me and the missus to take in at the moment. Im closer to Jo, who had breast and now lung cancer, and two of my missus work colleagues have loved ones, sister and a wife, with cancer too. Both not looking good. Im afraid im/we're at that old where you start to loose people around you. You dont think this time will come when your younger. Have to crack on with life tho.

*Man Flu!!!!!!!! * Fecking got flu! Attacked my body yesterday, late afternoon, and now feel rough as a badgers arse. Blocked ears, sore throat, nose dripping, not good! Even my Jim couldnt help, woke up feeling shite. Going hot and cold now as the fever takes over lol.

Still, made it to the gym as i was driving past it seeing a mate this morning. Just kept myself to myself and pushed through. Wasnt a bad but diff weaker than usual, stamina dropped quickly.

*Shoulders & Triceps;*

*Smith Press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

3x 90kg....had to lock out low on 4th rep, strength just went lol.

*Seated DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*Front DB raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 35lb

*Close grip pushdowns;*

12x 8lb

10x 100lb

6x 120lb

4x 140lb

*Rope pull downs;*

3x failure sets @ 50lb

*Done.*

bicep pic this morning from yesterdays training;


----------



## Clubber Lang

still got man flu, but fading away now i think. Nose is dripping and got a dry cough now and then, but ears and nose arent blocked as much.

did legs today, knees are sore now. Also shoulder is feeling sore too. Think the NPP i was using is out of system and liquid in joints is reducing. Have to manage with it till im back on cycle. Stamina still down, got hot quick.

*Legs;*

*Hammer press;*

15x 200kg

10x 280kg

8x 360kg

*Hacks;*

15x 40kg

10x 80kg

8x 120kg

*Leg extensions, super set with lying curls, both machines next to each other;*

15x half stack extensions

12x 1/3 stack lying

15x half

12x 1/3

10x full stack

6x 1/2 stack

*Calve raises;*

3x failure sets @ full stack, weight not marked. Usually add 80+kg on top but felt drained and just exhausted at a lower weight. Couldnt be arsed carrying 20 plates around.

*Done.*

unsure whether to rest tomorrow or train, and rest friday.

Got stupid Fair coming up soon, think around the 20th this month. Joy. Be every bellend off theyre tits buzzing around with every police camera blocked and coppers unable to make it to any venue that needs help. Just gonna blast anyone outside that causes s**t, feck it lol.


----------



## Lukehh

trainings looking good mate, flu is everywhere atm i just got rid of it

looking forward to more door stories :thumb


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> trainings looking good mate, flu is everywhere atm i just got rid of it
> 
> looking forward to more door stories :thumb


 its a pain in the arse. Nose has blocked up more today than before, wank.

didnt train today, resting, will hit chest and biceps tomorrow.

Doors have been quiet quite recently TBH. Not just our place, everyones in our area. Been a few new bars/pubs opened up other side of town which are a lot better, our end now just gets all the bellends with decent people maybe popping up after closing times of the better bars. Even the bellends have disappeared lol. Must be a new youth club opened or something. Or theyre saving theyre Giro for the fair in a few weeks lol. Been a new camera put up outside our place and TBH its ridiculous, it the sense that the wide angle camera covers everything! And i mean everything! It covers half the fu**ing area/street/market place outside our pub. You can even see a pubs door 50m down the road! It other words if something kicks off outside anywhere, it'll be on camera for police to view. I have no idea why the bar has put it there, was for one it'll be a disadvantage for doorstaff, if we push someone away hes getting mouthy, its on camera and if police are called, it'll go against us. But will go against the bar when people are outside fighting each other, even it its far away from our pub the camera will cover it and clearly see theyve come out of our place and police paperwork to mark it as an incident against the pub. They just havent thought it through. If someone happens and cops come in and view CCTV and then start moaning at me then ive said im going, cant be arsed with it, its put the staff on the back foot rather than supporting them. What i think the owner is doing is arse licking the council as hes trying to get planning permission to extend the pub. But, locals are opposing and TBH we only hit capacity when its a Bank Holiday, so hes pissing money up the wall IMO. Makes no sense, but then hes not the brightest person/owner. Never in the place but knows better than those that work there etc.


----------



## TITO

Do you stay lean mate or are you carrying much body fat?


----------



## Clubber Lang

TITO said:


> Do you stay lean mate or are you carrying much body fat?


 ermm, im not lean, nor fat, say im more stocky.

if i wasnt covered in fur id post a pic up lol.

Did chest today, but was short on time as i had a job on this afternoon so had to go there hit it fast as and home to shower before off out again. I dont train weekends at the moment, need my beauty sleep and lie ins.

1min rest between each set, sometimes else, was a case of find plates, putting on and lifting.

*Hammer press;*

12x 20kg each side

10x 40kg es

6x 60kg

*Incline press;*

12x 50kg

8x 80kg

5x 100kg

*Dips;*

3x failure sets @ full stack.

*Done.*

was in gym about 20mins from signing in and drinking PWO shake ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang

been off gear for a week and a half now, and since ive been off ive had a cold lol. Told missus im off and her reply was "you stopped taking juice and now your ill, what does that tell you?" pmsl. Told her i was staying off till mid Nov, she wasnt happy lol. Told me to get back on it again lol, bless her! Im not taking anything till i get rid of this last bit of cold. Just got a blocked nose and appetite is down, tho its coming back. Cus nose is blocked im struggling tasting everything, so struggled thinking of what to eat, and then miss meals. Weigh has dropped a few lbs too, but im sure thats down to lower food intake and not the steds leaving my body lol.

shoulder, as i found out today, is getting a lot more painful than before, when i was having a little NPP EW. Know what the problem is, just hard to recover and dryer without the dec. Due to shoulder pain i just did sets to either failure or till i felt i had enough, didnt count reps.

*shoulder press;*

12x 30kg

8x 70kg

failure @ 80kg

*DB side raises....these hurt lol*

12x 25lb

8x 30lb

failure @ 30lb

*DB front raises;*

3x failure @ 25lb

*Rear delt machine;*

2x failure at 1/3 stack...weight unknown.

*tricep;*

close grip pushdowns;

3x failure @ 100lb

*reserve grip pulldowns;*

2x failure @ 50lb

*Done.*

Weighed in @ 18st 2...not good, loosing weight lol.

door work friday, was funny, spent about an hour on Instagram face swapping each other, was crying with laughter lol. Never used it before so was well funny!

was a quite night, highlights was some girl came in wearing tight white jeans, perfect fecking arse, and she knew it, with long brown hair. She caught everyones eyes but as the night went off the manager came out and asked if we'd seen her 'bar waving' i think the term was. In other words she was just going from left to right chatting up blokes for a free drink lol. Looking in at one point and she was kissing some lad, only for me to turn around 5mins later and he'd been replaced for another lol. She left with 3 blokes following her....slag! lol. Think my right hand man told her as she was leaving at kicking out time lol.

another highlight, a bloke was removed cus he was on pub-watch, which basically means theyre barred from all pubs/bars in the area for one reason or another. A colleague of mind spotted him, ive never seen him before, so escorted him out. Got a warning on the radio hes likely to kick off so popped on the old gloves. He walked out with 2 of my team and straight away started giving s**t to a one of them. "i'll knock you out bruv....i'll come round your house bruv!" Things were getting heated so i moved closer to my mates side, then he turns his attention to me. Gave me the same s**t "bro bro im gonna come round your..." then bang, double chest palmed him sending him flying into the way, then i finished his sentence "my house, my fu**ing house, the place where my family sleeps?" Shut him right up, he didnt even swing. After all his mouthy BS he didnt do anything physical. Pussy hole. He just went on about coming round my house etc. Was funny cus he didnt know what to say when i replied "you come round my house i'll shank you in your throat with a screw driver, watch you bleed out on my driveway"....lol Walked off trying to talk s**t but wasnt taking any of it. Nob!


----------



## Lukehh

feel your pain mate i work in Nottingham town centre and we have v good cctv on the venue that covers us and a big 360 camera thats controlled by the police right in front of us that is focused on our venue half the time also. So we have to be very careful when applying physical action


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> Went to the gym today, first time this week, but had phone call after phone call, all work related, so got nothing much done. Did 3 exercises on legs then left, head/mind was else where, with work but mostly for the reason below.
> 
> Reason why it was my first sesh is cus i went out and stayed over with some long time friends on Saturday night, went to bed around 4am Sunday morning so was suffering afterwards. Was an out the blue invite, and couldnt say no, why, because one of the friends that we were staying with has cancer, terminal, but hasnt yet been given a time scale. She finds out tomorrow how long she has and what course of actions are available. She fought breast cancer last year and was just about over it until her husband noticed a cough she was making from time to time. Went to her GP and demanded a fresh CT scan, results came back, lung cancer. Its spread there now. I was absolutely heart broken when she told us, i broke down the following day when i told my parents. Was a massive kick in the teeth for her, for everyone, after she fought so hard. Now, after talking to her husband when we had time away from the girls, he seems to think shes given up, really has hit her hard and he seems to think she hasnt got anything left to fight with. Ive always been close to her, closer than other friends as im someone who anyone can talk to about anything and it'll stay private, so trust and respect, and love has always been strong between us. But, what do you say to someone with cancer, second time round? What do you say to someone who holds you hands in tears and tells you im scared of dying and dont want to go yet? I couldnt think of anything, was silence for ages before you come out with the usual fight it crap! I dont think until you have such a horrible disease you cant tell others what say? Waiting for her to ring us tomorrow and go from there. A phone call i dont want to answer.


 sorry to hear that mate. it is indeed such a horrific disease. mates lost his mum to it a couple weeks back and my brother has had it 3 times, first time he had a life saving op.
its horrible man, and its a struggle to even say something. all u can do is let them know u love them more than anything and u are there no matter what.
Chin up big man sad thing is older we get, the more we will see and have to deal with this


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> sorry to hear that mate. it is indeed such a horrific disease. mates lost his mum to it a couple weeks back and my brother has had it 3 times, first time he had a life saving op.
> its horrible man, and its a struggle to even say something. all u can do is let them know u love them more than anything and u are there no matter what.
> Chin up big man sad thing is older we get, the more we will see and have to deal with this


 cheers bud.

me and the missus are trying to speak and see her as much as we can, as shes off work and home a lone most of the day, husband at work etc. We took her out for lunch yesterday, just 3 of us, spent a good 3 hours eating and drinking, well not me, was driving, but could have easily left the car there and got smashed lol. Might see if she wants lunch again next week, or even drop the missus off there for a girly chat and i'll go training for a hour or so then pick her up. Was nice seeing her again, missus broke down later that night wishing she'd be ok, but unfortunately its not in our hands. Shes waiting on a date for her op, should be very soon as the doc said a couple of weeks, but that was two weeks ago, so i think she was ringing today to find out an exact date. They'll be removing 2 of 6 sections of her lung, same side as her breast cancer was. I thought they found shadows in both but its just one. Taking 1/5th of it out i believe. Looking at her you wouldnt think theres anything wrong with her :/ She'll be in hospital for between 4-7days afterwards, then released. Unsure full recovery length. Hard seeing people around you fall ill. Really gets you thinking of how short life can be, and if theres someone up there, and if so how can the good get sick and others live on. Its a bitch.

Did back tuesday, was a decent sesh, strength hasnt really dropped from when i was on, just lost some water and a few lbs, but have had man flu. Still got a bit of flu in my system but isnt effecting anything now.

couldnt remember what i lifted now, but was quite happy. What i wasnt happy with was some weird looking coloured tattoo lad came in wearing a TPW t-shirt, same one i own! I cant wear mine now, hes ruined it! lol

decided what im running next cycle, in a week or so time, when i get the flu gone;

2ml rohm T400, 2ml rohm Dec, 2ml rohm Multi-tren EW. Half a pharma Adex tab EOD.

unsure if to take any orals as a kick start, see how certain muscles are as i tend to get nagging forearm injuries and pump doesnt help. Shoulder is hurting badly too, taking painkillers and iburprofen all the time, need deca! lol

tempted, need to speak to a mate who knows his s**t, to try some slin before xmas with cycle. Not a long of it, but perhaps try it again. Used it in the past for 4 weeks at a time, but need to use it probably and get diet nailed so i can make the most from it. Aiming to go over 19st for the first time for Xmas.


----------



## Dan TT

Enjoy reading your thread especially with the stories from the doors lmao!

Sorry to hear about your friend and wish her the best of luck, you're putting your shift in mate.


----------



## Dai Jones

Clubber Lang said:


> cheers bud.
> 
> me and the missus are trying to speak and see her as much as we can, as shes off work and home a lone most of the day, husband at work etc. We took her out for lunch yesterday, just 3 of us, spent a good 3 hours eating and drinking, well not me, was driving, but could have easily left the car there and got smashed lol. Might see if she wants lunch again next week, or even drop the missus off there for a girly chat and i'll go training for a hour or so then pick her up. Was nice seeing her again, missus broke down later that night wishing she'd be ok, but unfortunately its not in our hands. Shes waiting on a date for her op, should be very soon as the doc said a couple of weeks, but that was two weeks ago, so i think she was ringing today to find out an exact date. They'll be removing 2 of 6 sections of her lung, same side as her breast cancer was. I thought they found shadows in both but its just one. Taking 1/5th of it out i believe. Looking at her you wouldnt think theres anything wrong with her :/ She'll be in hospital for between 4-7days afterwards, then released. Unsure full recovery length. Hard seeing people around you fall ill. Really gets you thinking of how short life can be, and if theres someone up there, and if so how can the good get sick and others live on. Its a bitch.


 your a top bloke mate, also wished my Mrs was so understanding and telling me to jump back on the gear


----------



## RexEverthing

Never popped in before but terrible news about your friend. Hope you all find the strength to deal with it as best you can.


----------



## Clubber Lang

did shoulders yesterday and struggled bad, and i mean bad! Jumped on smith press as normal, had 20kg each side, as normal, tried lifitng it and huge shoulder pain, was that bad i couldnt add anymore weight, just did 4 sets of max reps, once wasnt a lot, till exhausted. Then tried doing some DB side raises, 20lb DB, easy weight?..... wrong, right arm/shoulder was fecked. Just cant lift it arm properly. Get to shoulder height and pain, got a muscle thats pinching between a joint. Past shoulder height its not that bad, its just getting up there. I did 1x set on side raises, dropped weights pissed off, then rang source for gear! lol. f**k it! Jabbed today, back on it! 3ml straight in my bum cheek. Need some lube in my joints, falling apart lol. Did a few more sets then had to give up and move over to triceps.

legs today, again, knee pain was sore so did what i could. Was unfortunate in timing as for some reason everyone was training legs and taking the piss on the hammer press i use, so had to miss that out. Just did Hacks, extensions, curls, calves raises and raises using hack. Going tomorrow and will do back i biceps, get out the house.

door work, friday, only day i do now, was quiet. Highlight was some proper fat bird pulled out for being pissed. She was massive, in fact her head was nearly as big as her body, was weird lol. She was in a right state but her friends just left her outside and carried on drinking inside all night lol. She fell over in the road and hand on heart she took 10mins trying to get up, was funny as feck, everyone was laughing. Then some drug addict turned up chatting bollocks. Ignored him for ages as he was moaning about its door staffs responsibility to get her home? Was like you take her up. He ended up chatting so much shite, asking for horse drugs, one of my lads finally had enough and told him to do one, then he started raising his voice towards us. Was waiting for it then it happened, he called my colleague a nob head. Instantly grabbed his throat and pushed him in the road giving him grief before letting him go. Felt his adams apple move as he swallowed lol. Knew it hurt as he went instantly quiet lol. Never came back.

saturday, a doorman pulled a male out for arguing with a female, carried on outside mouthing off, threatening to smash a doorman in. He stepped forward so was palmed away on the shoulder, standard moved with threatened, nothing wrong with it in that situation. Then out the blue some passer by who had nothing to do with it blindsided a doorman and the lad that was escorted out took a cheap shot too. They all chased them as they ran to a Police van. And guess what, Police did nothing. Doorman there with a bust lip and they let the lads go. My mate was that pissed off he went over to the van 20mins later and asked which copper is actually going to do theyre job and look at cctv. Sgt got cocky with the doorman so my mate told him to f**k off, twice! lol. Stood there with a bust lip and they didnt want to know until asked to do something. Sgt and doorman exchanged insults and now two of my colleagues have to go to the station on Sunday under caution!!! But not reason why? If they or when they view cctv they'll see two door staff get assaulted yet theyre in trouble? Company solicitor is going to the interview with both of them and says they have absolutely no reason to hold them and its a waste of time. Also told to make official complaints about the officers involved. Should be interesting lol. Gonna rip them apart in the interview, turn it against the coppers for poor policing.


----------



## TITO

Coppers waste of time sometimes!


----------



## Clubber Lang

TITO said:


> Coppers waste of time sometimes!


 its stupid. Cops are never there when we need them, or on the other side of the radio, but then 6 pop out of 1 van and instead of being on your side theyre against you. Both door lads got the same phone call last night, appear at the station sunday or warrents for arrests be made out lol. Coppers are gonna get embarrassed in the interview.

new Sgt in town, thinks hes GI Joe!


----------



## Clubber Lang

well from saturdays events Licensing are coming in tomorrow morning to see management lol. Madness. Hope manager sticks to his guns as door staff havent gone anything wrong and they'll be fireworks sunday during interviews under caution! Cant wait to hear what happens.

booked into doctors today for next week. Shoulder is painful and gonna ask for some strong anti-inflamms and poss painkillers cus its getting bad. Hopefully deca will help lol, but trying to fix the issue but its an inflamed muscle and standard drugs arent working ha.

jabbed gear yesterday, 1ml rohm T400, 1ml dec, 1ml multi-tren in glute. No PIP what so every, went in a treat too. Missus told me to go back on as ive been mardy and on my 'Man Period' apparently lol.

going to try slin as well from next week, Novo Rapid. Had diet and timings checked out by a good friend that knows his s**t, so happy with what hes said and adjusted on my diet to, so itching to start. Will be doing 2x 10iu shots per training day and go from there.


----------



## Clubber Lang

did chest and triceps yesterday, with back and some bicep work today. Weighed in at 18.4 st still, which was surprising considering i thought ive ate more this week lol. Proper diet + Slin on training days starts next week so hopefully some weight will pop on quickly.

Did another 3ml jab today, went in a treat. Had no PIP from first jab so should have the same with this one.

got Fair on at the aread i work doors on, joy. Full of nobs off the tits tonight. Least im only on tonight and not tomorrow too. Put my feet up tomorrow and watch a film i think. No drugs! I hope lol.

*Chest & Triceps;*

*Smith incline;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 110kg

*Seated press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

6x 60kg

*DB flys;*

3x failure sets @ 75lb

*Machine dips;*

3x failure sets @ full stack

*Cable pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 120lb

5x 140lb

*Done.*

*Back & Biceps;*

*Lat pulldowns;*

15x 50kg

10x 75kg

6x 100kg

*Rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 230lb

6x 230lb

*Hammer pull downs;*

10x 20kg each side

8x 40kg each side

failure @ 40kg

*DB incline Curls;*

2x failures @ 35lb

1x failure @ 45lb

*1-Arm DB preacher;*

2x set of 8 @ 30lb

8x 40lb

*Done.*


----------



## Lukehh

how did friday go with the fair?

also how did the interview go with the coppers?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> how did friday go with the fair?
> 
> also how did the interview go with the coppers?


 fair was rammed, had a queue half way up the street to get in our place, which i never understand as for one our place is a dump and two why queue? lol. Rather go someone else then come back when its gone.

both door lads went in yesterday and both said coppers were arse holes. Solicitor had to butt in loads of times as the feds were trying to wind both men up and put words into theyre mouths so they a recording of them saying it. The Sgt in there got destroyed in one comment. He asked my mate "how far outside the door do you work?" My mate replied "the whole fu**ing market area cus your never there!!". Even the solicitor laughed at that one, and the other copper smiled lol. Both lads stuck to theyre guns and stories, as TBH they did nothing wrong. IIt goes to CPS now and hear back in a few weeks time. Check this tho, the male that punched my doorman is claiming self-defence on behalf of the guy that got palmed away?! Even tho the guy walked out knowing nothing of what was happening or said hes trying to get away by saying he was defending the other male? lol. So if i walked out of a bar and see someone i dont really know get pushed, i can smash someone in the face and say self-defence? He walked out of a pub and within 2 seconds assaulted someone. Solicitor said if it goes to Crown no jury will convict either doorman on whats on CCTV. Both door staff are under investigation for affray. Both door staff are/have logged complaints about all officers involved as they didnt do everything by the book. Solicitor has told the doorman who got punched that once either hes been charged, or thrown out, then press chargers against the male who punched him/you. As its all be logged and CCTV, he can presss charges at any time.

the guy who got palmed away was up town on saturday giving my door man some s**t. I couldnt see what was happening due to fair rides in the way, so walked down, said thats the guy over there. Spotted him and just gave him a load of abuse. Hes just another pissed up nob who comes out every week doing the same shite, and was actually wearing the same clothes as the week before when it kicked off. lol.


----------



## Lukehh

sounds like they did everything right then.

remember that case i was talking to you about on PM months ago? well it was charged in the end as ABH and ive plead not guilty and got court in the magistrates this friday. him and 2 of his friends as witnesses vs me, my co doorman and an independant witness.

long story short as possible guy came back to the venue with some of his friends after closing time, friends waited at entrance guy walked past me to go back in (i was slightly day dreaming due to being tired). so i caught up with him on the end of the carpet, just explained we were closed and we aren't letting in anymore tonight. Straight away was agitated of a younger guy telling him no and had obviously had a few drinks and started to argue with me aggressively. Calmly walked him back to the pavement (gently placing my hands on his chest whilst slowly walking) as he continued to face me walking backwards still arguing, as we got half way down the carpet he grabbed hold of my left forearm, asked him whilst getting to the pavement to let go. Got back to the pavement asked again to let go which he still ignored and continued arguing, fearing he might be about to try lash out i push him to the chest to try break his grip, he takes a step back but still has hold of my wrist so in basically a knee jerk reaction my right arm swung back and i slapped him to the face. My middle finger literally brushed the fatty bit on the tip of his nose, he then let go and held his nose which started to bleed and played the innocent victim card as usual. Calmly explained that he should of let go of me and not much to say after that apart from his friend asked if he wanted to call the police to which he said no he's fine to leave it (as he knows he was at fault).

that was friday night, saturday he did nothing, sunday he went to hospital where they confirmed his nose was broken. Monday he then logged an incident with the police (obviously for a claim). All CCTV captures is me stopping him, him grabbing hold of my arm, a push and my arm swinging back (but not from front so can't prove if it was a slap or punch). Him and his 2 friends (which have all basically admitted to having 7/8 drinks each in their statement) have claimed it was a punch and not mentioned the fact he had hold of me (which is fine CCTV proves that he did). Me, my co doorman who was stood next to me and an independent witness have all basically said he was aggressive, he had hold of me and that it was 100% a slap.

basically lost 3 months of door work as been suspended by sia until this is over, and had to fork out £2k for a solicitor as i don't get legal aid as I earn over £12k a year. The system is completely in their favour and this is all for a £1500 odd compo claim. When it happened he had no interest in his friend ringing the police (or the fact theres a van 10m away from our venue or the fact its in the centre of Nottingham). But 2 days later after finding out it was broken and friends / family in his ear he suddenly has the urge to report it? What a coincidence huh? 2 hours of his time with police / claim solicitors and a morning in court to be in with a chance of £1500. For me 3 months wages lost, £2k cash for solicitor, 2 days annual leave and a big fu**ing headache.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> sounds like they did everything right then.
> 
> remember that case i was talking to you about on PM months ago? well it was charged in the end as ABH and ive plead not guilty and got court in the magistrates this friday. him and 2 of his friends as witnesses vs me, my co doorman and an independant witness.
> 
> long story short as possible guy came back to the venue with some of his friends after closing time, friends waited at entrance guy walked past me to go back in (i was slightly day dreaming due to being tired). so i caught up with him on the end of the carpet, just explained we were closed and we aren't letting in anymore tonight. Straight away was agitated of a younger guy telling him no and had obviously had a few drinks and started to argue with me aggressively. Calmly walked him back to the pavement (gently placing my hands on his chest whilst slowly walking) as he continued to face me walking backwards still arguing, as we got half way down the carpet he grabbed hold of my left forearm, asked him whilst getting to the pavement to let go. Got back to the pavement asked again to let go which he still ignored and continued arguing, fearing he might be about to try lash out i push him to the chest to try break his grip, he takes a step back but still has hold of my wrist so in basically a knee jerk reaction my right arm swung back and i slapped him to the face. My middle finger literally brushed the fatty bit on the tip of his nose, he then let go and held his nose which started to bleed and played the innocent victim card as usual. Calmly explained that he should of let go of me and not much to say after that apart from his friend asked if he wanted to call the police to which he said no he's fine to leave it (as he knows he was at fault).
> 
> that was friday night, saturday he did nothing, sunday he went to hospital where they confirmed his nose was broken. Monday he then logged an incident with the police (obviously for a claim). All CCTV captures is me stopping him, him grabbing hold of my arm, a push and my arm swinging back (but not from front so can't prove if it was a slap or punch). Him and his 2 friends (which have all basically admitted to having 7/8 drinks each in their statement) have claimed it was a punch and not mentioned the fact he had hold of me (which is fine CCTV proves that he did). Me, my co doorman who was stood next to me and an independent witness have all basically said he was aggressive, he had hold of me and that it was 100% a slap.
> 
> basically lost 3 months of door work as been suspended by sia until this is over, and had to fork out £2k for a solicitor as i don't get legal aid as I earn over £12k a year. The system is completely in their favour and this is all for a £1500 odd compo claim. When it happened he had no interest in his friend ringing the police (or the fact theres a van 10m away from our venue or the fact its in the centre of Nottingham). But 2 days later after finding out it was broken and friends / family in his ear he suddenly has the urge to report it? What a coincidence huh? 2 hours of his time with police / claim solicitors and a morning in court to be in with a chance of £1500. For me 3 months wages lost, £2k cash for solicitor, 2 days annual leave and a big fu**ing headache.


 yeah coppers seem to take the side of the nobs these days. You do you best doing what they should be doing and get a slap in the face for it, thats one of the reasons i quit doing saturday nights, and only do fridays. I get to spend more time with the missus and have a weekend yeah, but was tired of going out my/our way to keep the peace cus theres feck all police around to do theyre job!


----------



## Clubber Lang

first day on new diet, f**k me 100g of oats is hard work! lol. Took me 15mins to eat the bloody thing. Did have 10 egg whites beforehand, but porridge, mmm tastey, not! lol.

jabbed slin today, 10iu 30mins pre and 10iu post. Been avoiding fats since 130pm, cant have them for 4-5hours so i gagging for a bag of crisps or something lol.

*Shoulders & Triceps;*

*Smith press;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

5x 80kg

20 second rest

3x 80kg

*DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 35lb

8x 35lb

4x 35lb

*Smith upright rows;*

12x 30kg

10x 40kg

10x 40g

4x 40kg

*Close grip pushdowns;*

10x 80lb

8x 120lb

6x 140lb

3x 140lb

*Rope pulldowns;*

3x failure sets on cable crossover, apparently 110lb but thats BS! lol. No way i can push down 110lb on ropes lol.

*Done.*

Should have weighed myself today but left wallet at home so didnt have 20p lol.

oh oh, was chatting to a mate and spotted someone putting a 2.5kg plate on one of the notches on a bench. This is a massive pet hate as what purpose does it serve?!!! I had to use a 5kg plate at the start of my shoulder press to knock off a plate some cock had put on one. My mate said go over and ask........ so i did lol. Said bud, why do you do that.....he said i dont know, i just do. WTF?! I just turned and walked away without saying anything lol. t**t!


----------



## Lukehh

100g oats is nothing! get some honey in it makes it much better :thumb


----------



## Clubber Lang

went to docs this morning for my knee and shoulder pain. Ideally i wanted some strong anti-inflams, all i got was a Codeine/Paracet combo painkiller, tut lol. Buy stronger things easier than going to Boots! lol.

typical, missus just got into her cupboard, found 2 full boxes of 500mg Naproxen (strong anti-inflam!). Unsure if theyres can be taken with steroids?

Knees were very dry today, forgot my knee sleeves for training today, and they hurt. Ice packs on them soon after my massive steak! Starving at the moment, unsure if its my frame of mind and thinking im hungry and eating more, the slin is destroying the food i consume ha. Hard to avoid fats for 4-5hrs after a shot. Piece of chocolate or a bag of crisps would be heaven, all i got are flavoured rice cakes and beef jerky lol.

*Legs;
hammer press;*
15x 240
8x 320kg
6x 360kg
4x 400kg

*leg extensions;*
15x 1/4 stack
12x 3/4 stack
8x full stack
6x full stack

*hacks;*
10x 60kg
6x 100kg

*lying curls;*
2x failure sets at 1/3 stack..weight unknown.

*standing calve raises;*
3x failure sets (20-15reps) at full stack.

*Done.*

jabbed 3ml again today, went in a treat.


----------



## Clubber Lang

was nice having more fats in my diet yesterday (non slin day), scramble eggs with pieces of chorizo in it for breakfast mmm. Rib eye steak with stilton sauce and chips, heaven! Today, had post workout slin around 11am so i can now (4/5pm) have a few fats. Got meat balls tonight. Been eating a lot more in the last few days ive noticed, appetite has really shot up, just hope the weight comes with it! Getting zero PIP from the rohm blend of oils too. Really surprised how smooth it is. Jab day tomorrow again.

today, did back and biceps.

*Back;*

*Lat pulldowns;*

12x 60kg

8x 80kg

6x 100kg

4x 100kg

*Machine rows;*

12x 150lb

8x 200lb

6x 250lb

*Hammer strength pulldowns;*

10x 20kg each side

8x 40kg

5x 60kg

*Machine rear delts;*

2x failure sets @ 2/3 stack, weight not marked

*Incline DB curls;*

8x rep each arm @ 35lb

8x rep 45lb

failure 45lb

*1 arm DB preacher;*

8x 35lb

6x 45lb

6x 45lb

*Standing curls;*

2x failure sets @ 35lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

saturday morning, quick chest sesh, didnt have much time as needed shopping and missus left a massive to do list lol

steds are kicking in now, lifting a little bit more so hopefully over the next week or two things will really peak.

started sweating from the tri-tren too. Getting sweaty pits which i dont normally have and worried about BO so spraying and showering loads lol. Might be better when i trim my body fur.

*Incline press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 110kg

*seated hamme press;*

12x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

5x 80kg

3x 80kg

*machine dips;*

3x failure sets (8+ reps) full stack + 80kg

*Done.*


----------



## Galaxy

Do you eat by feel mate or have some structure? For a guy your size you always keep decent nick!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Galaxy said:


> Do you eat by feel mate or have some structure? For a guy your size you always keep decent nick!!


 i do my best to stick to a laid out diet, timings and intake etc, but as i have a fast metabolism i eat when needed, healthy lean snacks etc, rice cakes, Low-GI bread, beef jerky, low fat yogurts etc. I can also get away with crisps and other junk lol. Im not training or eating to be ripped up and below 10% body fat, those days are gone. I prefer the stocky brick s**t house look now 

trained shoulders today, and after having a few days on Naproxen last week with some Codeine tabs, what a fecking difference today!! Near zero pain, even with DB side raises that for months have battered me in pain. Was a massive difference today, felt great, was buzzin!!

going to take 1x Naproxen tonight pre-bed to keep any inflammation at bay from todays sesh, but at the moment i dont feel any pain. Got my knees to consider too.

*Shoulders and triceps;
Seated smith press;*
12x 50kg
8x 70kg
6x 110kg
3x 110kg...(slow down on the 2nd rep and got it back up 1/2 way before locking out)

*Seated DB side raises;*
12x 30lb
8x 35lb
6x 40lb

*Upright smith rows;*
12x 30kg
10x 40kg
8x 50kg

*Rear delt machine;*
12x 3/4 stack
8x full stack
7x full stack

*Cable push downs;*
12x 100lb
8x 130lb
6x 150lb
2x 150lb

*Rope pulldowns;*
12x 50lb
8x 60lb
6x 80lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

up, walked dog, breaky then gym for legs. Had to drop some codeine when i got home, dry painful knees. Gonna watch TV in bed soon with some ice packs on them.

3ml jab, in glute, no issues. Smooth stuff this rohm.

my mate who competes and helped me adjust my diet to increase intake as well as usage of slin emailed me, apparently im getting a new diet and training plan sent by the end of the week. Feck knows what thats gonna be like! Cant possibly eat anymore! lol

*Press;*

15x 200lb

12x 280lb

8x 360lb

4x 400lb

*Hacks;*

12x 40kg

8x 80kg

7x 120kg

*Leg extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack, weight not marked

15x 3/4 stack

12x full stack

10x full stack

*Lying curls;*

12x 1/3 stack, weight not marked

10x 2/3 stack

6x 2/3 stack

*Standing calve raises;*

20x full stack, weight not marked

15x full

12x full

*Calves on hack;*

3x failure sets @ 120kg

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

rest day today, which was handy cus ive been stuck in a van driving and dropping goods off from 730am till 4pm. Knees are killing me, being stuck in the same position for hours on end isnt the best. Sat with a beer and ice packs round both knees. Need a beer, raging at the moment. Xmas is coming and both me and the missus will be busy all the way upto Xmas Eve, with me doing door work until early hours. This time missus is back at work on the Tuesday after Xmas, so we've both decided to just stay at home as we'll be shattered and want time to ourselves, for a drink and other things. Then we'll have Boxing Day to recover before missus is back at work the day after. But....... her mum, whos house we normally go to, when told that we arent staying for food, just popping in to show our faces then going to do our own thing, has dropped the guilt trip! "oh....i understand, but this could be your Nans last Christmas" What the feck!!! How fecking dare she say that! Especially as my missus worries about everything and has OCD etc. How fu**ing dare she say that. Now my missus is upset and in tears, im fecking fuming at her mum for saying it. Grrrr!!!!! I fu**ing hate Xmas!

my side of the family is brill. "just do what you want" they say, "if we see you we see you". Chilled, relaxed. Sh#t, if it wasnt for my bro coming back from American my folks would have fecked off to Devon with the dogs to get away from it all, and i dont blame them! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

mint sesh today! Was that day in every cycle where out the blue everything becomes lighter and your buzzing you tits off, feels like you've stepped up about 5 gears  Well today was that day for me! Pissed weights and lifted very well. Feels like everythings slipping into place nicely.

Smashed biceps on DB preacher curls. Started on 40lbs, then tried 50s, then hit the 60lb DBs. Havent preacher curled those weights for a long long time! Arms were pumped to feck and couldnt pull my earphones out cus i couldnt bend my arms to get to them lol.

top it off i got on the scales, 18st 12lb! Target was 19st, but think i'll go over that soon. See what i can hit before Xmas. Think its only been 3 weeks into cycle. Starting weight was i think 18.4? Need to go back a few pages to find out properly. Still, well happy with that!

*Lat pulldowns;*

12x 60kg

10x 85kg

8x 115kg

6x 115kg....should have fulled stacked it @ 130kg

*Machine rows;*

12x 150lb

8x 250lb...full stack

7x 250lb

*Hammer strength pulldowns;*

12x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

6x 60kg

*Incline DB curls;*

12x 30lb

10x 40lb

8x 50lb

*1 Arm preacher curls;*

8x 40lb

8x 50lb

6x 55lb

4x 60lb

*Done.*

*weighed in*........18st 12lb! whoop!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

well, door work, what fun and games this is at the moment. Got a phone call off my area manager Wednesday who'd just had a call from the overall gaffer. Said this weekend the bar i work on is to have non of the original team on and has to have a totally new team! Licensing had rang the bar owner telling them this and if they didnt they his license, opening times etc, would be put under review. Other words they'll reduce you closing times and cripple you. Theres a meeting this Thursday with owner, coppers, licensing and door firm owner, to talk about the apparent breakdown between police and door staff lol. Which is a joke cus the police are never there and no ones on the other side of the police radio cus the lady goes home at 11pm, just as the night starts lol. Door staff arent allowed there as Firm owner knows we'll speak are mind and tell them theyre shite and never around lol.

anyways, totally new team on our bar, all out of towners from Notts centre, so non of them know anyone whos barred and not allowed in...great idea! Then friday night i get a phone call asking if i can go drinking undercover in the bar, paid, to tell/point out to the door lads whos not allowed in?! WTF?! So we get told non of the original team allowed to work yet wants me in there in normal clothes lol. No chance. So, friday night comes, girl kicks off, takes 45mins for her to feck off from outside. Id have destroyed her verbally and she'd have gone within 5mins lol. Then two fights within 10mins and then 3 more fights and then a massive incident in the toilets, apparent weapon used. Other words it kicked off massively with people who arent allowed in. Same happened Saturday. Spoke to the lads from Notts and they all said we kicked less people out in the city and this place is a hell hole lol. Its all BS, we had this place locked down and now the doors are wide open for every dickhead to come back in/

all this is down to a doorman getting assaulted with a staff telling a Sgt to feck off. Sgt reported to Licensing who are sticking theyre nose in now. Plus doorstaff have made official complaints to IPCC about the lack of professionalism of the 6x officers on the day the doorman got punched. So theyve got a bee in theyre bonnet now. w**kers! lol

wonder what happens this weekend after this meeting thursday. I can see Firm giving door up as its not worth the hassle anymore. Get no support from the management or owners. Never get a pat on the back for doing a good job, so feck him. If the team gets split up i think we're all said we're not going back there. Whats the point, all a bunch of w**kers there.


----------



## jake87

Will you consider giving up the door work if this happens?


----------



## Clubber Lang

jake87 said:


> Will you consider giving up the door work if this happens?


 possibly yes. I only do 1 night a week now, friday. Gave up saturdays as ive lost my weekends for 8 & half years doing the doors. Thats a lot of time missed chilling with the missus and friends. I dont mind working fridays as missus is up early saturdays for work, so we cant do owt friday nights even if i had it off cus she goes to bed early + its still a few quid in my pocket. If the Firm drops the bar i work at im not working in some s**t hole in the city, want a decent place thats busy with a decent crew.

see what happens at this meeting Thursday as shits going to hit the fan. The Council Pub Watch Group has no idea any of this has happened because the Police arent speaking to them about any incidents or events happening, so been in the dark, they arent happy at all, only,just found out. Massive drop in comms and theyre fuming!


----------



## Clubber Lang

had day off yesterday, went out with the missus and friends saturday night so hungover sunday and felt shattered monday, so rested and ate loads of crap lol.

did shoulders today and some triceps. Shoulder pain/injury isnt too bad at all now. Having some codeine and naproxen now and then, but not all the time, only when needed.

found out other day the gym i train out is up for sale. Lease runs out in Feb and dont think current owners will renew. Place isnt making any money at the moment due to so many other 24hr gyms opening up in the area, is mad. I bet theres 6 gyms within half a mile of each other?! Ours being a spit and saw dust gym just isnt attracting many people, other than the hardcore folk. Heard its for sale for 30k?! I dont think anyone would pay that?!

*smith press;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

4x 110kg

*seated DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*upright smith rows;*

12x 30kg

10x 50kg

6x 50kg

*rear delt machine;*

12x 1/4 stack

8x 3/4

6x full stack

*cable pushdowns;*

12x 100lb

8x 120lb

6x 140lb

*cable pulldowns;*

10x 80lb

8x 80lb

failure @ 80lb

*Done.*


----------



## Test-e

Know the feeling mate, there's 13 gyms within 2-3 miles of my house.

I train at one of the commercial gyms purely as it's 24 hours, and with work I need to go at strange time sometimes.

A shame as pumping iron is the best one near me.


----------



## GameofThrones

Test-e said:


> Know the feeling mate, there's 13 gyms within 2-3 miles of my house.
> 
> I train at one of the commercial gyms purely as it's 24 hours, and with work I need to go at strange time sometimes.
> 
> *A shame as pumping iron is the best one near me.*


 Yeah it closes at 9:30 which I would prefer to be at least another hour later. And Saturday it closes at something like 4:30 if I remember correctly

The main problem is it's not open Sundays at all. Sunday is usually the best day to work out for me


----------



## Clubber Lang

Test-e said:


> Know the feeling mate, there's 13 gyms within 2-3 miles of my house.
> 
> I train at one of the commercial gyms purely as it's 24 hours, and with work I need to go at strange time sometimes.
> 
> A shame as pumping iron is the best one near me.


 trouble i have with the other gyms around my way, with the 24hr fancy gyms, if that there full of young poses who think theyre massive, as well as lads ive thrown out of bars at high speed lol. Id end eat smashing people in. Need a spit and sawdust gym where fellow meatheads have peace and quiet to train lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

what a fun day i had today. Got up fresh, ready for the day. Missus said she'd walk the dog, usually my thing, so yeah fine np. Just finished making my 2nd part of breakfast, egg whites on toast etc, then front door opens and missus is in tears. Told me someone had a go at her, gave her a load of sexual remarks and spat towards her?!!!! Grabbed car keys, door gloves and claw hammer and shot off in the car. Was fu**ing fuming!!! Roid rage, massive understatement!! Trashing car round every corner and road looking for this pr**k but didnt find him. Must have got home before i caught him. Was shaking with rage and about ripped steering wheel off. Brakes were about catching fire, wheels about bald now, car just smelt of burning!! MPG when from 26 to 20 in the space of 20mins. Missus said he stunk of booze, middle aged with red face. She had to push him away from her, thats when he spat, missed luckily. Was bad enough a passing car pulled over and he ran. God help him if i find him. Im gonna smash f**k out of him so badly! I'll drag his face in the pavement so hard he'll need a fu**ing skin graft! Obviously she was shook up but fine now. I dropped her off at a friends and went to the gym to try and calm down but after such a massive adrenaline rush by the time i got to the gym i felt drained.

did some leg work but hasnt into it, nor did i count reps etc. Mind kept drifting off to what had happened. Did some hacks, extensions, lying curls and calves but nothing major.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well quit the doors today, well decided to have a break for a bit. Gaffer after a meeting with licensing yesterday decided to split the team up and replacements are newbies, shirt fillers, which in the place we work are no good, would run away when threatened so no chance im working with them, nor the rest of the remaining team. So, slept on it and decided this morning to pack it in for a while. Not putting myself at risk with people who know no one or know how do deal with aggression. Bar is doomed! All the barred people will pour in now, young drug heads who we've refused all this time, they'll be in, then once in hard to remove without kicking off. Manager and owners must be nervous now, totally new, one 1 original guy left, but he said hes requesting to be moved after this weekend lol.

did chest this morning, tho wasnt as fuelled up as spent ages chatting to the Gaffer rather than eating everything i normally do, still, had a fairly good sesh;

*Incline smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

4x 130kg

*Hammer press;*

10x 40kg each side

7x 60kg

4x 70kg

*DB flys;*

12x 70lb

8x 95lb

failure @ 95lb (round 6 i think

*Machine dips;*

2x failure full stack + 80kg, around 8 reps each.

*Done.*

was going to do biceps, but havent done back this week yet so will do those with back sesh.


----------



## Clubber Lang

hungover as feck! Lol. Not working and staying home isnt healthy! lol

then again mixing vodka then finishing off some Jim Beam, then having a few beers wasnt the greatest idea in the world ha.

Had a nice back sesh yesterday. Decided to start doing more rest/pause then a few more reps on last set.

*Lat pulldowns;*

12x 60kg

8x 80kg

6x 120kg (full stack)

2/3x 120kg...10 sec pause

*Cable rows;*

12x 150lb

8x 250lb (full stack)

5x 250lb

2x 250lb after 10 sec

*Hammer pulldowns;*

10x 20kg

8x 40kg

5x 60kg

2x 60kg after 10 sec

*Incline DB curls;*

3x failure sets 40lb

*1 Arm preacher DB curls;*

2x sets of 8 @ 40lb.... right forearm from pulling felt sore so wasnt going to push it. Did 60lb DB last week, wasnt going to force more out and poss strain something.

*Done.*

now back to the sofa for junk food and red bull!


----------



## Clubber Lang

blasted shoulders and triceps yesteday, was short on time due to work so signed in at 1105am and was done drinking a protein shake 1130am lol. Didnt use any slin today, didnt have time to eat right and get pre, intra and post supplements sorted. Rest between sets was time it took to put weights on for next set for 20sec max. Obviously reps were down to what i normally do due to lack of recovery, but felt good. Shagged the missus when got home and fell asleep for hour and half lol. Took it out of me lol.

*smith press;*
12x 50kg
8x 90kg
3x 110kg

*standing DB side raises;*
12x 25lb
10x 35lb
8x 40lb

*rear delt machine;*
failure 1/2 stack, didnt count
failure 3/4 stack, didnt count

*close grip push downs;*
10x 100lb
8x 130lb
4x 140lb

*rope pull downs;*
3x failure @ 80lb

*Done*, dusted, shake, home, shag, sleep lol.


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> what a fun day i had today. Got up fresh, ready for the day. Missus said she'd walk the dog, usually my thing, so yeah fine np. Just finished making my 2nd part of breakfast, egg whites on toast etc, then front door opens and missus is in tears. Told me someone had a go at her, gave her a load of sexual remarks and spat towards her?!!!! Grabbed car keys, door gloves and claw hammer and shot off in the car. Was fu**ing fuming!!! Roid rage, massive understatement!! Trashing car round every corner and road looking for this pr**k but didnt find him. Must have got home before i caught him. Was shaking with rage and about ripped steering wheel off. Brakes were about catching fire, wheels about bald now, car just smelt of burning!! MPG when from 26 to 20 in the space of 20mins. Missus said he stunk of booze, middle aged with red face. She had to push him away from her, thats when he spat, missed luckily. Was bad enough a passing car pulled over and he ran. God help him if i find him. Im gonna smash f**k out of him so badly! I'll drag his face in the pavement so hard he'll need a fu**ing skin graft! Obviously she was shook up but fine now. I dropped her off at a friends and went to the gym to try and calm down but after such a massive adrenaline rush by the time i got to the gym i felt drained.
> 
> did some leg work but hasnt into it, nor did i count reps etc. Mind kept drifting off to what had happened. Did some hacks, extensions, lying curls and calves but nothing major.


 That is f**ked up! too many weirdos out there unfortunately


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> That is f**ked up! too many weirdos out there unfortunately


 was 9am ish in the morning too! Made phone calls and kinda narrowing things down a little. Apparently theres some bloke who lives with his mum in a warden estate not far from where it happened. Spoke to our postman to. Hopefully our paths will cross. He'll never know what hit him. Having his meals through a straw.

anyways, training, big day for me today......

finally and for the 1st time ever, hit 19st! Weighed in 19st 1 or 2lb depending on how i tilted my head lol. Well chuffed!!! Only 5th week into cycle too. Unsure how much more i can put on, will keep cracking on and have a word with a competitive mate, see what else i can add or throw in, foods or meds. Not using orals at the moment, got some Thai 5mgs and AP Naps on hand, could drop those in near end of cycle, see if these add owt.

gonna start using my knee wraps soon i think. Strength is kicking in and be interesting to see what weights and reps i can add. Managed 400kg press and 160kg on hacks, which havent done for a long long time, that plus weighed myself afterwards and was up, happy days! 

*Hammer press;*

16x 200kg

12x 280

6x 400kg.... not done that for ages! Full reps too, knees touching chest etc, not one of of those half rep suckers.

*Leg extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack...weight not marked

12x full stack

failure (15x reps) full stack

*Hacks;*

12x 40kg

8x 120kg

4x 160kg

*Lying curls;*

15x 1/3 stack

10x 1/2 stack

*Seated calve raises;*

3x failure sets @ 50kg, 15-20 slow reps.

*Done.*

need to do more ham work, SLDLs and need to crack on with more calves. Cant remember last time i did direct ab work either. Got so much fur cant see um if i had um lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

just chest today;

*Incline smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 130kg

*Hammer press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

10 sec rest

4x 60kg

*Incline DB flys;*

8x 95lb

6x 95lb

20 sec rest

5x 95lb

*Machine dips;*

20x full stack

failure (10+ reps) full stack

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

busy few days last week so missed doing back on friday and didnt have time saturday either. Mad panic with work, apparently tills are shutting down in new shops for a company i do work for due to them over heating. CPUs are in a cupboard with no vents, so heats building up and turning themselves off, so no tills, no sales. Eek. Got phone call on Friday and from tomorrow ive gotta go to 26 stores all over the country, from Guildford to Glasgow, to drill holes in cupboard doors and cover with vent grills. Dead easy, just loads of travelling, just means i'll be missing training during the week, will make up hopefully over weekends. Jobs will be finished by end of next week.

did some shoulders and back together today, but wasnt much. Had to collect materials and get things sorted.

*Shoulder press;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

5x 100kg

*Cable rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 250lb

8x 250lb

*DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 35lb

8x 35lb

*Lat pulldowns;*

12x 60kg

10x 80kg

8x 100kg

*Done.*

should have done more, but just got loads on mind and plate preparing for this run of jobs. Wont be home for a few days so gotta make sure ive got everyone in and rdy.


----------



## jake87

How do you focus when you're training? It might be the way I read your posts but it sounds like you usually have fit in training whenever you can and it's in and out because of other commitments


----------



## Clubber Lang

jake87 said:


> How do you focus when you're training? It might be the way I read your posts but it sounds like you usually have fit in training whenever you can and it's in and out because of other commitments


 im self employed so dont have fixed hours, have to go where and when a job is. I do all my work for a big high street company and as work either a lone or with my old man we can just get up and go, only a phone call away so to speak. Works well for last minute jobs or panic work. At the moment im going all over the UK with my old man, sharing the driving, to replace a cupboard door, yes 1 door, on a unit as the computer/till CPU and modem inside the cupboard is over heating, and till are switching off, so not sales. Drove all the way to Swansea the other day, then back towards the midlands, then following day, Hull, Leeds, Bradford, Middlesbrough. Sunderland, then stayed over in Newcastle. Yesterday did a 460 mile trip from Newcastle, Glasgow then Manchester and home. Was planning on training today and tomorrow before being back on the road Sunday, but TBH ive woke up shattered and stiff as a board. Might just take this day off, go food shopping, feast as diet goes out the window when working away, then perhaps train tomorrow. Got a few more days away Sunday and Monday, doing the southern jobs, then should be done and dusted mid week. Havent anything planned work wise after that so be back in the gym and eating properly again.

focus is fine once im there, and have the energy. I blast out Chemical Brothers, Prodigy, Rage Against The Machine etc, so train with pumped up music and hit the weights hard as i can. I Train with very little rest time between sets too, and train alone, so can get things done quickly. I train around DYs style, in, hit it hard, out, nutrition and rest. I know lads that train for 2hrs?! 2hrs! Sod that! Id loose weight and size training that long, you go into a catabolic state.


----------



## Clubber Lang

did chest today, steady sesh, no records broken. Went just to get out the house as im away again sunday till wednesday. Cant wait for this work to finish so i can train and eat properly again. Need supps getting in but not around to take delivery so have to wait. Low on everything! Chicken, steak, whey, rice cakes, post workout coco pops lol. Will do a massive shop when i return.

still jabbing tho i havent been training for the last week, still keeping those on time.

*Incline smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 130kg

*Hammer press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg es

7x 60kg

*Machine drips;*

20x full stack

15x full stack + 40kg

failure @ above.

*Machine preacher;*

3 failure sets at 3/4 stack. 10-8 reps

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

come back yesterday..............ended in total failure! lol.

woke up, had my 100g oats, banana, 10 whites on dry toast, pre-workout shake, so far so good. Decided not to use Slin as i'll start that again when i know i can make the most of out it, training back to back etc. So, got to gym 1030 rdy for legs, then owner talks to me, then someone else talks to me, then yet another mate starts to talk to me. By the time i put weights on for the 1st set on the 1st exercise 30mins had pasted! Even when i was pressing a friend was chatting. Looked at the clock, 1115. Thought f**k this, pointless!! I did 3 sets of the same starting weight on press! lol. Had my PWO shake, got on scales, had to do it, see what all this away work has cost me. Dropped from 19st 2 to 18st 8/9 ish! Gutted but TBH it was expected. Working away day after day, loads of traveling, unable to train and more importantly unable to eat properly.

so from doing feck all at the gym, other than finding how much weight id lost, i popped to Argos to collect something for my dad. Was driving out one of the car parks and as i was pulling out onto a road, not a main road, a family was crossing the street, was about 1/4 across, they stopped, but as there was no real traffic i stopped and let them cross. They thanked me, no problem. Just as they crossed i get the car behind me BEEP and give me hand signals..........oh dear. I went fecking ballistic at the driver. Stupid middle aged woman who thought i was in the wrong letting a family with a child just able to walk cross the street. Shouted at her and give her a load of s**t. Even the family eye balled her. We pulled up to the main road and was side by side. My window couldnt come down quick enough! lol. I just screamed at her, "you f-ing slag! Stupid f-ing c##t!" Gave her both barrels lol. Dont upset a sted head whos lost weight, tip of the day. lol Was funny when see gave me the w**ker sign and then saw her trying to find her window button. Just as she found it and window started to move down and gave her two fingers and pulled away lol.

from there i was like feck it, going to McD's. Never again, i was shitting through the eye of a needle for hours afterwards. Massive dry mouth from all the salt, felt ill. My temple of a body isnt use to junk food on that scale lol. Was still shitting at 9pm at night from eating it at 2pm! lol. Got massive heart burn from it too!

so, yesterdays come back, started good, but quickly when down hill into rage, junk food and shite!

tonight, feck it. Got some decent Jim Beam in and gonna speed dial my dealer lol.


----------



## Lukehh

how you finding being away from the doors? it threw me for a first few weeks after not having a weekend for the last 2 years!


----------



## Quackerz

Clubber Lang said:


> come back yesterday..............ended in total failure! lol.
> 
> woke up, had my 100g oats, banana, 10 whites on dry toast, pre-workout shake, so far so good. Decided not to use Slin as i'll start that again when i know i can make the most of out it, training back to back etc. So, got to gym 1030 rdy for legs, then owner talks to me, then someone else talks to me, then yet another mate starts to talk to me. By the time i put weights on for the 1st set on the 1st exercise 30mins had pasted! Even when i was pressing a friend was chatting. Looked at the clock, 1115. Thought f**k this, pointless!! I did 3 sets of the same starting weight on press! lol. Had my PWO shake, got on scales, had to do it, see what all this away work has cost me. Dropped from 19st 2 to 18st 8/9 ish! Gutted but TBH it was expected. Working away day after day, loads of traveling, unable to train and more importantly unable to eat properly.
> 
> *so from doing feck all at the gym, other than finding how much weight id lost, i popped to Argos to collect something for my dad. Was driving out one of the car parks and as i was pulling out onto a road, not a main road, a family was crossing the street, was about 1/4 across, they stopped, but as there was no real traffic i stopped and let them cross. They thanked me, no problem. Just as they crossed i get the car behind me BEEP and give me hand signals..........oh dear. I went fecking ballistic at the driver. Stupid middle aged woman who thought i was in the wrong letting a family with a child just able to walk cross the street. Shouted at her and give her a load of s**t. Even the family eye balled her. We pulled up to the main road and was side by side. My window couldnt come down quick enough! lol. I just screamed at her, "you f-ing slag! Stupid f-ing c##t!" Gave her both barrels lol. Dont upset a sted head whos lost weight, tip of the day. lol Was funny when see gave me the w**ker sign and then saw her trying to find her window button. Just as she found it and window started to move down and gave her two fingers and pulled away lol. *
> 
> from there i was like feck it, going to McD's. Never again, i was shitting through the eye of a needle for hours afterwards. Massive dry mouth from all the salt, felt ill. My temple of a body isnt use to junk food on that scale lol. Was still shitting at 9pm at night from eating it at 2pm! lol. Got massive heart burn from it too!
> 
> so, yesterdays come back, started good, but quickly when down hill into rage, junk food and shite!
> 
> tonight, feck it. Got some decent Jim Beam in and gonna speed dial my dealer lol.


 This is why I love your journal, Keep up the god work mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> how you finding being away from the doors? it threw me for a first few weeks after not having a weekend for the last 2 years!


 TBH ive been well busy with day work, so not had time to think about it, and if i was still doing the doors id be absolutely shattered, so glad i not working. All the lads i worked with but 1 are quitting now. Since two lads were forced to move to different places order the pub/bar owners request, the remaining lads have put in theyre notice. Ones going on Xmas eve, other working till NY. Was a big mistake asking those two lads to be moved, especially when they havent been charged with anything. What ever happened to innocent until proven guilty? What i said would happen is happening now. That is to start with the lads were replaced with decent lads, but now, after a few weeks, these are gone the bar is getting bottom of the barrel staff and totally different ones each weekend. All barred and pub watch people are getting in as no front door staff knows anyone. I know one of the lads who was moved to another bar in the same town is only staying till Xmas eve as hes waiting to watch the place go up lol. Everyone whats the bar to fail now lol. f**k'um! No one knows whos head doorman as no one wants it or not getting reg lads.

been offered work from my best mate whos also quit the same Firm, was my area manager. Hes had enough of the BS every week trying to cover shifts. Every weekend he asks for maybe 1 or 2 lads to come complete doors and get the same answer, cant spare anyone cus im short in Notts. Got to the point were my mate told the owner like "sell up then, obviously to cant manager anything so sell some places" End up arguing and he'll put phone down ha. So hes quit, but owner keeps ringing him lol. Anyways, my mate knows a guy who runs most of the doors in Leicester and always needs extra lumps. Been told theres a place in Coalville, Emporium, they do big events every few weeks, 10x lad team. Be ideal for me, 1 saturday every few weeks cash in hand. Will look into it after NY. This year will be first Xmas and NYs ive been home in 8 years!



Quackerz said:


> This is why I love your journal, Keep up the god work mate. :thumbup1:


 lol, i do a good deed and get grief. Lesson learnt, dont be nice to anyone anymore! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

made it to gym today, wasnt 100% from the weekend, had about 7x zops 8am sunday to help sleep after a coke sesh, so monday i still in a slight coma lol.

felt better today tho, was up early, had my diet as planned, slin and did some legs. Tired quick but happy i went and did something and happy diet today is going well. Soon pack the weight back on, i hope. Gotta jab later, will have a shower and then get it done. Up early to go to Cambridge to make a delivery in the morning, be there 15mins then drive home, tut. Still, be back for lunch and a few hundred quid better off.

*Leg press;*

12x 200kg

10x 280kg

8x 360kg

6x 400kg

*Hacks;*

12x 40kg

10x 120kg

8x 130kg

*Extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack...weight not marked

15x 3/4 stack

failure 3/4 stack

*Lyging curls;*

3x failure sets, 10+ reps, half stack...again, weight not marked.

*Done.*

forgot totally about calves lol. Was tired and wanted to get home for food. Diets been wank and appetite poor, probably due to lack of training and slow down in metabolism due to it, so was itching to get some chicken and rice in me, and bagels and jam, and cereals lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

knees were crippled from tuesday sesh, very painful and dry, only felt half decent today, still sore when trying to get up from seated position.

was working away wednesday and thursday so today was last day this week to train as road bridges are shut over weekends near my gym, so screwed getting there. Decided to do back and chest together and finish off with some preachers. Was surprised with strength TBH, thought it would have dropped slightly but was fine.

Gyms also been bought by a friend Jamie Johal. Nearly got his pro-card this year so looking forward to see what he can bring in Jan when he takes over 

*Incline smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 130kg

*Lat pulldowns;*

12x 50kg

8x 85kg

6x 110kg

*Hammer press;*

12x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

6x 70kg

*Cable rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 250lb

6x 250lb

*Machine preacher;*

3x failure sets @ 3/4 stack, unsure of weight, markings faded due to machine probably being 20 years old lol.

*Done.*

appetite has increased over last few days too. Now all my long distance away work and staying over is done, for now, things are getting back on track. Up 2lb this week from last, 18.10. Soon be back above 19st again!


----------



## Clubber Lang

struggled to get out of bed and wake up today, new 13.5 tog winter duvet making getting up difficult lol.

necked a Red Bull and did shoulders. A bit sleepy but was happy with what i did in a short'ish period of time. Had phone call off missus asking for a lift to GP so she could have a sted jab in her knee to last her over Xmas. Wasnt expected to get it that quickly. Since we both switched GP Surgeries the level of services has been amazing.

one thing i wasnt expecting today after watching my missus have a 1" blue stuck under her knee cap with the GP hitting bone....ouch, was having a jab myself! I mentioned to him about my shoulder, inflammation of a muslce trapping and unable to lift above a certain height without being painful. He said i could have an anti-inflam injection myself.......but he was nervous about doing it to me as my shoulders are huge lol, dense muscle. He said he does these jabs all the time but with old people with no meat on theyre arms lol. He was really unsure whether to do it himself or not, get send me else where, which would take ages. So, i said go on, try it, have a bash!....... and he did. Had to pop out for a longer pin due to tissue deep and target area. I wasnt expecting him to pull out a 2" green!!! lol. Needles dont bother me, usually, but looking at that javelin made me go a bit warm under the collar. TBH i didnt feel a thing, and the GP was absolutely buzzing he'd done it and did it so well, was happier than me! lol.

anyways, did shoulders this morning, quick sesh, like normal.

*seated press;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 90kg

*standing DB side raises;*

12x 30lb

8x 35lb

6x 40lb

*rear delt machine;*

12x 1/2 stack

8x 3/4 stack

failure 3/4 stack

*upright BB rows;*

3x failure sets @ 40kg

*close grip push downs;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

5x 130lb

*Done.*


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> TBH ive been well busy with day work, so not had time to think about it, and if i was still doing the doors id be absolutely shattered, so glad i not working. All the lads i worked with but 1 are quitting now. Since two lads were forced to move to different places order the pub/bar owners request, the remaining lads have put in theyre notice. Ones going on Xmas eve, other working till NY. Was a big mistake asking those two lads to be moved, especially when they havent been charged with anything. What ever happened to innocent until proven guilty? What i said would happen is happening now. That is to start with the lads were replaced with decent lads, but now, after a few weeks, these are gone the bar is getting bottom of the barrel staff and totally different ones each weekend. All barred and pub watch people are getting in as no front door staff knows anyone. I know one of the lads who was moved to another bar in the same town is only staying till Xmas eve as hes waiting to watch the place go up lol. Everyone whats the bar to fail now lol. f**k'um! No one knows whos head doorman as no one wants it or not getting reg lads.
> 
> been offered work from my best mate whos also quit the same Firm, was my area manager. Hes had enough of the BS every week trying to cover shifts. Every weekend he asks for maybe 1 or 2 lads to come complete doors and get the same answer, cant spare anyone cus im short in Notts. Got to the point were my mate told the owner like "sell up then, obviously to cant manager anything so sell some places" End up arguing and he'll put phone down ha. So hes quit, but owner keeps ringing him lol. Anyways, my mate knows a guy who runs most of the doors in Leicester and always needs extra lumps. Been told theres a place in Coalville, Emporium, they do big events every few weeks, 10x lad team. Be ideal for me, 1 saturday every few weeks cash in hand. Will look into it after NY. This year will be first Xmas and NYs ive been home in 8 years!
> 
> lol, i do a good deed and get grief. Lesson learnt, dont be nice to anyone anymore! lol


 mate you know of Juggy and sukhi Rai the two big Asian lads in Leicester? been on the doors for years, prob getting on a bit now?

I think eddy parsons used to run the doors years ago when I was there, guy was juiced to the gillls


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> mate you know of Juggy and sukhi Rai the two big Asian lads in Leicester? been on the doors for years, prob getting on a bit now?
> 
> I think eddy parsons used to run the doors years ago when I was there, guy was juiced to the gillls


 dont know um bud. One of my closest mates knows a Asian guy called, Reg, who controls most of the doors in Leicester, thats all i know.


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> dont know um bud. One of my closest mates knows a Asian guy called, Reg, who controls most of the doors in Leicester, thats all i know.


 tbh Leicester is a good place to do doors, this place where u were before sounds like fun but also a mare too lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> tbh Leicester is a good place to do doors, this place where u were before sounds like fun but also a mare too lol


 lol yeah was a mare but enjoyed it. Heard one of two door lads got slapped by a bird other week, and last night one spat in the face. Shocking lol.

still popping to the gym but nothing worth writing down lately. Training in between work etc and at weekends when i could catch up Network Rail close two bridges into town at weekends, so traffic is a nightmare and not worth 30mins each way when usually its 10. Last two weeks ive only managed 1x jab EW too, so need to get arse back into gear, but woke up with man flu this morning. Coughing crap up and dripping nose, joy. Got a bottle of Jim in, hoping it helps ha.

ditching the tren as well, sides are too much in terms of body temp, getting para im sweating and have BO lol, and nightmares are bad recently. Waking up in cold sweats so decided to carry on with just T400 and Dec, have an extra 0.5ml of each to replace the 1ml tren. Might try Bold again in Jan with T400, but run HCG throughout as Bold shuts me down worse than dec, or i'll carry on with dec, not sure.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well got a phone call last night, kinda knew it was coming, can i work the doors this Friday, Black Eyed Friday ha. Every pub has extra cover so firms struggling for manpower. Haggled my price and who im working with so be back on friday. Have to wipe the dust off my gloves and hopefully have a decent night.

was straight into the gym this morning due to the above lol. Train like Rocky till Friday, then get wasted xmas day and loose everything lol. Got no plans for celebrating NY, tbh i thinking of going t-total, fresh start etc.

*Shoulders and Triceps;*

*Seated press;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 90kg

*Standing DB side raises;*

12x 20lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

6x 35lb

*DB front raises;*

15x 25lb

12x 30lb

*Rear delt machine;*

12x 1/4 stack

10x 3/4 stack

*BB shrugs;*

15x 70kg

12x 90kg

8x 110kg

failure 110kg

*Rope pulldowns;*

15x 1/2 stack, weight unknown

12x 3/4 stack

8x 3/4 stack

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick leg sesh today, not too much one them. Got a bit of PIP from a shoulder jab, had a muscle twitch as coming out and bled, a bit sore now but nothing major. Had zero PIP everywhere else so just a bad jab.

bumped into a mate today training, used to do legs with him years ago, lifted stupid weights together, then i got tendonitis. He hasnt changed, big unit, natty. Helped him with seated DB shoulder press, only used 130lb DBs lol. Usually swings them up himself, but handed him one today ha. 8x reps. Animal!

*Leg press;*

12x 200kg

8x 280kg

6x 320

4x 400kg

*Extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack, weight unknown

15x 3/4 stack

12x full

*Hacks;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 130kg

*Standing calves;*

20x failure stack + 40kg

15x above

2x failure above

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

Black Eyed Friday so trained chest and biceps today lol, get pumped up rdy for tonight On a quiet middle aged bar tonight in the better part of town, so should be well easy. Cant wait to see a few old faces i havent seen in months, have a laugh. Weather is looking shite! Gales and rain here, tho report says it'll go leaving a cold night. Starting a 7pm, other have been on since 3! Stupid break up day.

jabbed 1ml T400 and 1ml Dec.

*incline smith;*
12x 50kg
8x 90kg
6x 130kg

*hammer press;*
10x 40kg each side
8x 60kg
6x 70kg
4x 70kg

*incline DB flys;*
10x 75lb
8x 90lb
failure x 90lb

*1-arm DB preacher curls;*
10x 30lb
8x 50lb
6x 60lb
4x 65lb...got cramp left arm

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

popped in gym today for a steady leg sesh, getting rdy for a big push on Jan 2nd when gym reopens. Not working doors NYs eve, nor am i/we getting on it drug wise, missus is back to work shortly after NY so think we're just having a chilled out night with some booze.

cus of this i should be fresh for a new start in the gym. Hope to make some quick gains. Target is 20st, so see what i can do and reach. Was surprised today when i weighed in at 18st 11. Must be all those mince pies lol.


----------



## 31205

don't think there's a single page on this thread that doesn't contain some sort of drama! Definitely one of the more entertaining journals.


----------



## Clubber Lang

sen said:


> don't think there's a single page on this thread that doesn't contain some sort of drama! Definitely one of the more entertaining journals.


 depending on day work i might be back doing the doors again end of Jan. I miss it as well TBH. Told missus, shes kinda accepted it. Ideally i'd like to do 3 weekends on 1 off. Dont want to do every weekend again.

worked black eyed friday on a cosy middle aged posh peoples place, still ended up getting into an argument with old people due to some drunk not being allowed in. Some old bloke tried taking photos of our badges, my mate grabbed his phone and starting wrestling with him lol, had to stop him incase the old git had a heart attack. He ended up crossing the street and taking photos from there. Had the cheapest phone ever, 2mp camera max. lol. I was just doing poses as he took about a billion photos. Surprised his flash didnt drain his battery lol. Nob!

been offered £25 an hour on NY eve, but turned down as promised the missus back on 1st Jan id spend this NY with her, tut!


----------



## Clubber Lang

last sesh of the year today, tho really i went to say goodbye to the current owners as of 1st Jan its been taken over. Should, i hope, be some nice changes in terms of new equipment and more people training as the new owner is on the verge of getting his Pro-card. Own him for a while and hes a decent bloke so be interesting to see what changes happens.

only did some shrugs today, cable rows, incline DB curls and 1-arm preacher curls. Got a good pump and then chatted to the staff for a bit and went.

had two nobs ive had run in's from the doors come through the door, that always makes you lift more lol. I looked at both of them and just laughed lol. [email protected]!


----------



## dtmiscool

Any reason you seem to favour incline smith machine rather than BB or DB? I prefer the smith because of feel/contraction but always get ridiculed for it!


----------



## Clubber Lang

dtmiscool said:


> Any reason you seem to favour incline smith machine rather than BB or DB? I prefer the smith because of feel/contraction but always get ridiculed for it!


 for chest and shoulders?

basically i train alone so can easily do reps till i cant lift the bar anymore and lock out a few inches above my body, rather than being trapped under it lol. I dont like the movement with flat bench BB press for chest, just doesnt feel comfortable, and DBs, the weight of the DBs id use are quite high and ive injured myself a few times swinging the DBs back or up before pressing in the past. End up pulling or straining something and then im out for weeks.

i am going to add some more exercises for shoulders in NY including clean jerk and press, they ruin you!


----------



## dtmiscool

Clubber Lang said:


> for chest and shoulders?
> 
> basically i train alone so can easily do reps till i cant lift the bar anymore and lock out a few inches above my body, rather than being trapped under it lol. I dont like the movement with flat bench BB press for chest, just doesnt feel comfortable, and DBs, the weight of the DBs id use are quite high and ive injured myself a few times swinging the DBs back or up before pressing in the past. End up pulling or straining something and then im out for weeks.
> 
> i am going to add some more exercises for shoulders in NY including clean jerk and press, they ruin you!


 Do you find is easier to concentrate on your contraction with having no stabisation coming in to play?

Have always struggled myself with contracting my chest on flat bench!


----------



## Clubber Lang

dtmiscool said:


> Do you find is easier to concentrate on your contraction with having no stabisation coming in to play?
> 
> Have always struggled myself with contracting my chest on flat bench!


 i use a hammer press for chest also, independent weights each side, you press starting with a shoulder width grip which gets closer together at the top of the movement, contract very well on that + heavy DB flys, all worked well for me. Get contractions and stretches.


----------



## Super -ingh

what u planning on running on your next blast mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> what u planning on running on your next blast mate?


 hopefully from tomorrow im running 2ml rohm T400 with 3ml Baltic Bold ew. 100mg Naps ED for 25 days and be using 20iu slin on training days. 500iu HCG E3Ds.


----------



## theyouth

Clubber Lang said:


> hopefully from tomorrow im running 2ml rohm T400 with 3ml Baltic Bold ew. 100mg Naps ED for 25 days and be using 20iu slin on training days. 500iu HCG E3Ds.


 Good luck on the eq


----------



## Clubber Lang

theyouth said:


> Good luck on the eq


 TBH in the past its shut me down badly after about 5/6 weeks so i usually avoid it. But hoping the HCG will help. If i find the EQ is shutting me down too much i'll drop back onto dec.


----------



## Clubber Lang

first day back this year and first day back with new owners. Place was buzzing! Rammed, which i couldnt believe. Stood there for about 5mins trying to find where things had moved or been removed and find something that was free to use lol. New owners have finally bought a new wide cable cross machine, brand new, looks mint. Apparently took 6 lads to lift it into position lol. Cant wait to use it! Was nice to see more people in there as TBH its been dead for ages. I know it was bank holiday and people not at work, but saw a lot of new and old faces who went else where to train. Was some big units in there too, probably invited from the new ower, so was great training and pushing yourself a little more due to slightly bigger people now in there, well not much bigger  lol

*new cycle started today;*

100mg AP naps ED for 25x days, 50x tabs in box so use till gone.

2x NP T400 (used rohm before, thought id try this for a change) ew

3ml Baltic Bold 200 ew

2x 250iu shots ew

20iu slin on training days, 10 pre and post.

*Shoulders;*

*smith press;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 90kg

2x 100kg

*smith upright rows;*

12x 30kg

10x 50kg

8x 50kg

*rear delt machine;*

12x half stack

8x 3/4 stack

failure @ full stack

*seated DB side raises, holding at top for 2 seconds before slow release;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*cable push downs;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

6x 150lb

2x 150lb

*Done.*

*weighed in 18st 11lb *(aiming for 20st or even 20+)


----------



## Lukehh

sounds good mate, weve just had a brand new gym built that is opening today so looking forward to seeing what that has got in store!

understand what you mean with the doors mate, ive decided to knock fri & sats on the head, have a bit of a break this year, then go back to just saturdays when i can be arsed so at least i get a friday and sunday off to give me more time off.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> sounds good mate, weve just had a brand new gym built that is opening today so looking forward to seeing what that has got in store!
> 
> understand what you mean with the doors mate, ive decided to knock fri & sats on the head, have a bit of a break this year, then go back to just saturdays when i can be arsed so at least i get a friday and sunday off to give me more time off.


 i enjoyed just doing Fridays, then having saturday off to do anything i/we wanted and rolled onto sunday if wanted.

Leg sesh today and 2nd day with new owners. Said it before but its nice see staff interact with customers and not just there to take your money. Owner and his missus have a great following, doing PT and diets etc, so having new faces in there gives you a buzz, especially when you think you have some competition on lifts lol.

new owner and missus;

https://www.facebook.com/jj.nrgfuel

hes pretty good at pushing you on lol

legs day, still need to do more hams and calves. Pressing and hacks sucked life out of me and had to pick missus up, so might go back tomorrow which is usually my rest day and just do calves and more hams. Also just released i didnt do any extensions, lol, theyve moved things so i totally forgot about it! lol

*Hammer leg press;*

12x 240kg

10x 320kg

7x 400kg

2x 400kg after 20 secon rest from last set.

*Hacks;*

12x 40kg

10x 80kg

6x 120kg

3x 140kg

*Lying curls;*

12x 1/3 stack, weight not marked

8x 2/3 stack...cramped coming on, as i normally get with ham work.

*Standing calve raises;*

3x 15+ reps on full stack

*Done*, had to shoot to pick missus up or id never hear the end of it! lol.

jabbed 1ml NP TT400 and 2ml Baltic Bold in quad yesterday, no PIP today. Popping 100mg Naps am and mid afternoon, NAC tablet with each Nap.


----------



## Lukehh

@Clubber Lang just had a go with the new precor hammer press flat / incline machines at the gym however i was a bit disappointed you cant seem to get the stretch at the bottom of the movement? do you get this issue?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> @Clubber Lang just had a go with the new precor hammer press flat / incline machines at the gym however i was a bit disappointed you cant seem to get the stretch at the bottom of the movement? do you get this issue?


 i have no idea what they are lol


----------



## Lukehh

Clubber Lang said:


> i have no idea what they are lol












i thought by hammer strength machines you had the same as i thought thats what this was


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> i thought by hammer strength machines you had the same as i thought thats what this was


 ahh, yeah i use that style machine, by mine is more hardcore. The handles sit behind the back rest so stretches far back.


----------



## Clubber Lang

what a wank few days. Small jobs taking 3x longer than planned due to bad comms legal crap. Building up for a job Sunday night, 11pm start, but dont know till we get there whether we can actually start or if we can what time, due to other contractors. Total feck up! Due to the goal posts changing gym went out the window yesterday, but made it today, thank God. Working tomorrow and bridge closures so cant train tomoz, and then back around 6am monday so be back tuesday in the gym.

did chest some bicep work today;

*incline smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 130kg

*hammer press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

6x 70kg

*incline DB flys;*

10x 90lb

8x 100lb

failure @ 100lb

*incline DB curls;*

2x failure @ 45lb

*1-arm DB preacher curls;*

8x 45lb

6x 55lb

5x 60lb

*Done*

weighed in, 18st 13..... put on 2lb since monday.


----------



## Clubber Lang

popped to the gym on way home from work, quick back sesh. Timings and body clock have been off recently due to night shift other day, feel jet lagged, dont know how people do night shift all week etc. Appetite is pants at the moment too. Unsure if its due to work or naps, or both, but struggling to find mental energy to down food.

got some new elbow and knee sleeves last week, made by Cerberus. Much thicker than my old and battered Vulkan ones. Used the elbow ones today, seem spot on. A little sorter in length but still fit very well.

*Back;* Little rest between sets as had to pick missus up from work at a certain time.

*Cable rows;*

12x 150lb

10x 200lb

7x 250lb

*Hammer strength pulldowns;*

12x 20kg each side

8x 40kg

6x 50kg

*Lat pulldowns;*

10x 70kg

8x 90kg

6x 90kg

*Done* with 10mins to spare.


----------



## Clubber Lang

only second time ive made it to the gym this week, work and shifts were pants.

did shoulders and triceps;

*Smith Press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 100kg

*Up right rows;*

12x 30kg

8x 50kg

6x 50kg

*DB side raises;*

12x 30lb

12x 35lb

10x 35

8x 35

*Rear delt machine;*

12x 1/4 stack

8x 3/4 stack

8x full

failure @ full.

*Close grip push downs;*

10x 100lb

8x 140lb

5x 140lb

*Rope extensions;*

cant remember weight but did 3x failure sets

*Done.*

didnt weigh myself as diets been crap with work and lost appetite all week, so didnt want to get on the scales and cry lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg day today but left knee has been very painful for the last two weeks, proper dry and sore. Hitting painkillers for it and Naproxen. Sitting with a ice pack strapped to it at the moment.

pushed through the pain but worry of something bad happening is always in the back of my mind, tendonitis for one. Had that before, wasnt nice! Knee was like a fecking balloon!

must admit knee pain has got worse since i switched from Deca to Bold, so might see how it goes and maybe switch back to Dec.

*Leg press;*

12x 240kg

8x 320kg

6x 360kg

*Hacks;*

12x 40kg

10x 80kg.... knee pain very bad at this point so quit hacks.

*Leg extensions;*

15x 75kg

12x 100kg

8x 125kg

*Lying curls;*

15x 1/3 stack

12x 1/2

6x 1/2

*Standing calve raises;*

15x full stack weight unknown

12x full + 80kg

10x full + 120kg

*Lying curls, again;*

2x failure sets 1/3 stack

*Standing Calves;*

2x failure at full + 120kg

*Done.*

ice pack on left knee, Naproxen and Codeine taken :/


----------



## jake87

Hacks gave me serious patella pain. Since doing them with feet maybe 6 inches apart and as far forward on the plate as possible, I have had no issues for years


----------



## 31205

Clubber Lang said:


> popped to the gym on way home from work, quick back sesh. Timings and body clock have been off recently due to night shift other day, feel jet lagged, dont know how people do night shift all week etc. Appetite is pants at the moment too. Unsure if its due to work or naps, or both, but struggling to find mental energy to down food.
> 
> got some new elbow and knee sleeves last week, made by Cerberus. Much thicker than my old and battered Vulkan ones. Used the elbow ones today, seem spot on. A little sorter in length but still fit very well.
> 
> *Back;* Little rest between sets as had to pick missus up from work at a certain time.
> 
> *Cable rows;*
> 
> 12x 150lb
> 
> 10x 200lb
> 
> 7x 250lb
> 
> *Hammer strength pulldowns;*
> 
> 12x 20kg each side
> 
> 8x 40kg
> 
> 6x 50kg
> 
> *Lat pulldowns;*
> 
> 10x 70kg
> 
> 8x 90kg
> 
> 6x 90kg
> 
> *Done* with 10mins to spare.


 Did nights for 5 months solid. 6pm-6am 7 days a week.

Soon as we finished I had to have 2 weeks of work sick. Was fu**ing ruined! They're definitely not good for you.


----------



## Clubber Lang

sen said:


> Did nights for 5 months solid. 6pm-6am 7 days a week.
> 
> Soon as we finished I had to have 2 weeks of work sick. Was fu**ing ruined! They're definitely not good for you.


 5 months?!!! Jesus, be like living in a cave lol. Did you go pale? Sensitive to light? lol

Shoulders and triceps today. Right shoulder is starting to ache again, think the Kenalog injection i had is wearing off. Left knees hurting still, less than yesterday but still painful when im driving and in the same position for ages.

missed 1ml of EQ with mondays jab, should have been 2ml EQ and 1ml T400, but dont like jabbing 3ml into my delt, so decided to wait till today and jab else where. Did another 1ml of test with it to, why not? lol.

*Smith Press;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 100kg

*Standing DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 35lb

8x 35lb

6x 35lb

*Rear delt machine;*

12x 1/2 stack

8x 3/4 stack

8+ full stack

*Close grip push downs;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

6x 150lb

2x 150lb after 10 sec pause

*Rope pulldowns;*

failure @ 30 something. New machine and doesnt say if its lb or kg's.

failure @ 45

failure @ 100

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

feel like crap. Think im coming down with something. Missus is ill, think she has tonsillitis coming. Had a look this morning and shes got some small white spots appearing. Joy!

had a shite nights sleep, kept waking up every few hours, so woke up this morning tired. All my leg joints are aching too. Ankles, shins, knees and my right shoulder is aching again. Feeling old TBH lol.

both our appetites are down, struggling to eat at the moment, nothing thats healthy appeals, so might just go to the supermarket after work and buy shed loads of junk food and fill my face. Pizza's, currys, noodles, ice cream, Guinness lol.

might stop taking the 100mg Naps ED too, not making the most out of them as training is pants due to energy levels and lack of food etc. No point continuing if not getting the best out of them + gives liver a breather.

source gave me some shots of B-Vits, 4x different ones, might jab those. Never jabbed B-vit before, heard its good for immune and energy levels? Might even pop to Holland & Barrett and get some strong time-released B-Vits.


----------



## Clubber Lang

spent 6 hours travelling in the van yesterday, knee was in bits by the time i got home. Even popping codeines while driving my knee was extremely sore. Had to walk the dog just to get some movement back into it and shake the pain off. Had ice packs on both knees and a few ciders to ease pain while on the sofa, worked lol.

decide do train legs today, first sesh this week due to low energy levels, probably a cold, missus is full of it at the moment. Thought id give legs a light sesh mostly to get movement back. Didnt press, probably best to stay away from that this week. Did some hacks, but medium weight, didnt force it. Used a wider foot position as well, made a little bit of difference so might try that more in the future, hacks and presses. Did medium weight on extensions too. Felt fairly decent doing those, and wasnt tired mentally and physically as i was earlier this week. Will pop up tomorrow and do something else. Party time saturday


----------



## Clubber Lang

appetite is getting better, been eating a lot more and energy and mentally mojo is coming back, well, till tomorrow when its party time lol.

did chest today. Managed to get on the new cable cross over for the first time. Every other time someones been on it, and i dont wait around, just do something else. Havent done cross overs in years, DOMS tomorrow or sunday for sure!

*Incline smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

5x 110kg

*Hammer press;*

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg

5x 60kg

*Cable cross overs;*

3x failure sets @ 45kg

*Machine dips;*

3x failure sets @ full stack plus 80kg

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

first sesh today for a while. Been under the weather, missus same, loads going round. Doing a short 3hr shift on the doors this weekend as its Forest vs Derby, so doing 12-3. Gotta get pump and weight on beforehand lol.

dropped a nap and a 50mg var today, doing 1x a day for a while as had some of both orals left.

back today, no records, aching quite quick, feel old recently lol. Loads of bugs going round tho.

had funny moment, young couple came in, skinny folk, started training, next think shes using his mobile to taking pictures of him training lol. Oh dear. I went over, next to them was preacher curl, so i went on that and they walked off, how rude! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

leg day today, struggled TBH. Both knees, mostly left, were extremely sore, sore and dry feeling. Did as much as i could before having to throw the towel in, was that bad i had to stop mid set on hacks, walk the pain off, then finish off. Hard getting out the car when home. Had to drop some codeine and Naproxen. I think its arthritis or possibly a form tendonitis.

had bad DOMS from back yesterday too, could hardly swing my arms this morning when i woke up lol.

*Legs;*

*standing calve raises;*

20x full stack

15x full + 40kg

12x full + 80kg

*calve raises using hack;*

15x 120kg

12x 120kg

10x 120kg

*leg extensions*; New machine and not sure what weights are marked in, lbs or kgs, just numbers lol

did 3x sets at different weights, not heavy, first set was sooo painful was tempted to stop there and then. Upped the weight a little more but not much.

*lying curls;*

12x 1/3 stack

10x half

8x half

*hacks;*

3x failure sets @ 80kg. did no more than 8 reps per set. Tried different foot positions but no different on knee pain.

*Done.*


----------



## Super -ingh

mate sounds like you're falling apart - good thing is you're still Hench lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> mate sounds like you're falling apart - good thing is you're still Hench lol


 old age mate lol.

chest and arms today. Missus came with me today, first time shes been in ages because of her knees. Saw specialist yesterday and shes now being referred to a surgeon. Anyways, specialist said missus could do no more than 10mins on cross trainers, bike, exercises with knee movements, then see how her knees feel the next day. Build up slowly rather than what she used to do is smash the cardio hard for 30-40mins, then suffer badly next day.

noticed some great pump today, been running 50mg nap with 50mg var ED since monday. Over did it with bicep curls, got a sharpe ache in my right arm now, doh. Knew i should have stopped on the preacher curls but decided to do another set. Had ice on it and iburprofen. Should be fine, done with pulling movements this week.

didnt really pause between sets as didnt want to be there too long as i know missus would carry on training through her pain. I had to go into the other room after i noticed she had been on the cross trainer for 15mins. Told her to do weights now.

*Hammer press;*

15x 20kg each side

10x 40kg

7x 60kg

5x 70kg

*Incline smith;*

3x failure sets @ 90kg. Rep range from 10 to 4.

*Cable cross;*

3x failure sets @ 32kg

*Standing DB curls;*

12x 25lb

12x 30lb

*1-Arm DB Preacher;*

8x 25lb

8x 45lb

6x 45lb

*Machine preacher;*

3x failure @ unknown weight.... shouldnt have done these, got slight strain in right arm now. Oxy/Var pump was huge.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

quick blast on shoulders and triceps between work jobs, was passing the gym so dropped in for 25mins.

*shoulder smith press;*

12x 50kg

8x 70kg

6x 70... didnt go heavier, shoulder starting to hurt again last few weeks.

*DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 35lb

*Rear Delt machine;*

12x 1/2 stack

10x 3/4

8x 3/4

*close grip pushdowns;*

8x 100lb

8x 120lb

5x 130lb

*Rope pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 45kg

*Done.*

getting some good pump and feelings of volume/constant pump with the nap & var combo.


----------



## Clubber Lang

got to gym yesterday, pulled up and was starving. Timed everything wrong pre-workout and after going to the bank which took ages as every spaz was cashing in coins, then fuel in the car, so by the time i finally ended up at the gym i was so hungry i got the shakes. So had a protein bar and went to KFC for a bucket lol.

Went today, did back and some rear delts. Started back on slin again from today so made use i was loaded up on carbs pre, intra and post, was fine. Great pump, and starting to ache now so know ive had a good sesh. Feel shattered too. Jabbed 2ml dec this morning, no issuses.

*Back & rear delts;*

*Lat pulldowns;*

15x 40kg

8x 85kg

6x 105kg

*Hammer pulldowns;*

12x 20kg each side

8x 40kg

6x 60kg

3x 60kg

*Cable rows;*

10x 100lb

8x 200lb

6x 250lb

*Bent over BB rows (underhand grip);*

10x 55kg

8x 75kg

6x 75kg.... havent done these in years and hands/wrists gave in before strength, will try overhand grip next time.

*Bent over DB side raises, seated;*

12x 25lb

8x 25

6x 25

*Rear delt machine;*

2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack, round 8-6 reps.

*Done.*

steak time!


----------



## Clubber Lang

> Legs today, was kinda dreading it as last week my knees were in so much discomfort i had to knock the sesh on the head.
> 
> Remembered my knee sleeves this time, they help a lot + the deca im taking now i think is starting to kick in. Had to drop the bold, wasnt putting enough water into my joints, but the deca seems to be helping now, so another week or two and i hope things will be better. Pain in the knees wasnt too bad today. Hamstrings ended up stopping me in the end, they cramp up badly.
> 
> *Standing calve raises;*
> 20x full stack
> 15x full + 80kg
> 12x full +80
> 8x full + 80
> 
> *Leg extensions;*
> 20x 65 (unsure what numbers are, kg or lbs, lbs id imagine)
> 15x 100
> 15x 125
> 12x 150
> 6x 150
> 
> *Press; *(didnt go as far back on these as normal, usual knees touch my chest, but kinda did 3/4 rep to see what effect it has on knees, could be better for them. Kept on same weight too)
> 10x 280kg
> 8x 280kg
> 6x 280kg....quads were on fire. Usually got heavier but didnt need it this time.
> 
> *Hacks;*
> 12x 40kg
> 10x 80kg
> 8x 120kg
> 
> *Lying curls;*
> 10x 1/3 stack
> 10x 1/3 stack
> 3x....cramped up, badly. Stopped
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> Knees are sore now, so dropped a Naproxen and low dose Codeine.


----------



## Clubber Lang

OMG my legs are in bits! lol. Can hardly bend my legs my quads are rock hard and sore. Gonna drop a Tramabol later to help, never had one before.

Turkish naps landed today. Got a few AP naps left then i'll start these. Never used before.

Popped to the gym after work, quick chest sesh.

*Hammer press;*
12x 20kg each side
8x 60kg each side
7x 80kg each side....not done that for a while, but never really start on hammer press so stamina is at its best.
4x 80kg

*Incline smith press;*
15x 50kg
10x 90kg
8x 90kg

*Machine dips;*
failure full stack
failure stack + 40kg
stack + 80kg

*Done.*

usually do some bicep work but wasnt too bothered today, already look huge.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Back day today. Was working sunday and monday down Exeter so started today.

2ml dec and 2ml t400 in each shoulder this morning. Started on the Turkish naps yesterday, still with 1x NP 50mg var, see what happens.

*Back;*

*Lat pulldown;*

12x 60kg

8x 80kg

6x 110kg

5x 110kg

*Hammer pulldowns;*

12x 20kg each side

8x 40kg

6x 60kg

5x 60kg

*Bent over BB rows;* Used overhand grip this time, sooo much more comfortable than underhand.

12x 50kg

10x 70kg

8x 80kg

*Smith shrugs;*

3x failure sets @ 90kg

*Done.*

totally forgot about cable rows, walked straight past it lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Leg day, felt good this morning, gears kicking in, got that weird buzz and tingle in my hands like im on a high, but same time that tense destroy you short breath feeling lol. Banging some more in tomorrow lol.

found out this afternoon a mate, not close. but someone i see for reccys now and then, and kinda always looked out for him on the doors, got proper smashed in on Saturday, came out his coma yesterday! Ouch. Sounds like his past, pissed a few people off in a well dodgy part of the city, caught up with him. Unsure whether to try and ring him, FEDS will be all over it, so probably best not, or throw phone away afterwards, Breaking Bad style lol.

had for the first time, sure he was serious, someone had a dig at me for not putting plates back lol. I just laughed and carried on. Went on standing calves first and it already had some extra plates on, so added a few more and trained. Then when on leg extensions i got a tap on the shoulder and turned round, took headphones out and some guy asked me if id done on the calves machine, said yeah yes bud. Turned back round, headphones in. Then i heard plates sliding and hitting each other, he'd took the plates off and tried to rest them against something which didnt work and they slid. Just after id finished on the extensions i get another tap on the shoulder, phones out, and he looks at me and said "im not putting your weight away". I just looked at the floor, plates everywhere, then looked at him, slight laugh, then headphones back in and carried on. Then i thought, was he serious? lol. Maybe i have a new gym enemy? pmsl. Next time hes in i'll see if he puts his plates away! Then go over if not lol.

oh, saw a mate when driving through town, was funny as feck. I just saw these skinny as feck legs, and i mean skinny! Im taking Sponge Bob legs! Ive never ever seen such thin legs in my life. Seen better legs on someone whos never been in a gym, or done any sports lol. Apparently hes on juice too?! Must be 100% cooking oil! lol

*Legs;
Standing calves;*
20x full stack + 40kg
15x full + 80kg
12x full plus 120kg
6x above

*Seated calves;*
20x 40kg
15x 40kg

*Leg extensions;*
20x 100
15x 137.5
12x 150
10x 162.5

*Lying curls;*
15x 1/3 stack
12x just above half stack
8x above

*Hammer press; *Used higher feet position and wider, trying to find a position more comfortable for my knee
12x 240kg
10x 320kg
8x 320kg

*Hacks;*
12x 50kg
10x 90kg
6x 90kg....knee was sore now, quit.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

great little chest day today, nice lifts and huge volume during and afterwards, seems everythings kicking in. Dont seem to be loosing any pump or gains from replacing the AP naps with Turkish ones, so happy with it!

usually do chest and biceps together, but only did chest today, will do bi's tomorrow as im still not doing heavy shoulder work at the moment, just wanna give it a little longer to hopefully heal this nagging shoulder injury.

*Hammer press;*

12x 20kg each side

8x 60kg

6x 80kg

4x 85kg.....not done this for ages!

*Smith incline;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 90kg

failure (5x) 90kg...huge pump now, felt mint.

*Cable crossovers;*

10x 47.5

10x 57.6

failure @ above, think 6x

*Machine dips;*

3x failure sets @ stack + 40kg

*Done.*

was gonna jump on the scales today as feel ive grown + ppl noticing im bigger, but wanna eat more and hopefully grow more yet lol. Will do it next week. Im hopfing im above 19st, i think i am, feel i am, but if im not i'll be driving straight to KFC for theyre biggest bucket! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

was up ata 530 this morning, missus getting ready for work. Couldnt get back to sleep so got up at 6, shower, breakfast, walked dog, 2nd breakfast, then went gym. Never been before 9am before lol.

jabbed some ROHM Omnadec today, 1ml with 1ml Dec. I know it got a bad report from a CC test, well, was over 400mg with test-e and cyp, with 80mg Dec i think. Should be a Sust blend with Dec, but from results, if legit, its just a well dosed test 400 ha.

got brave and jumped on the scales today..... 19st 2lb. Thought i was around 18.12, so im happy. Just need to full the food down and keep up the gym and jabs. I doubt i'll hit 20st, but 19.6 will be fine ha.

had a door mate ring me this morning, some bloke pulled a knife out on them last night, proper fu**ing knife. Pulled it out all because he was asked to leave a pub. Another doorman jumped him, dropped the blade and ran off. Door lads chased and smashed him in up the street. Gonna be more come back as the guy who had the blade threatened a doormans family. s**t just got real lol. The doorman, him and his family has a huge rep and arent to be crossed. Be interesting to see what happens ha.

just a small blade...



anyways, today;

*Shoulders & Tris;
Smith Press;*
12x 50kg
8x 90kg
6x 90
4x 90

*DB Side Raises;*
12x 25lb
10x 30
10x 35

*Rear Delt Machine;*
12x 1/2 stack
10x 3/4
8x full
6 full

*Close Grip Pulldowns;*
12x 100lb
8x 130lb
6x 150lb

*Rope Pulldowns;*
12x 57.5kg
10x 70kg
8x 92.5 Kg

*Done.*


----------



## Sustanation

Bloody hell, I do love your updates buddy.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> Bloody hell, I do love your updates buddy.


 i wanna know where the guy kept it? Ha. Just walking around pub to pub with that fecker hidden. When they was dragging the bloke back to the bar there was two of his friends waiting with bottles in hand rdy to use as weapons. Obv by this point the panic call had been made and shed loads of door lads come running. 3 meat vans full of FEDS came shooting down. Been told the blokes finally words before meat wagon door shut was "your families dead". Hmmm, not the best thing to say to his individual lol. Think hes the only one in his whole family that hasnt done bird for violent crimes pmsl.


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> i wanna know where the guy kept it? Ha. Just walking around pub to pub with that fecker hidden. When they was dragging the bloke back to the bar there was two of his friends waiting with bottles in hand rdy to use as weapons. Obv by this point the panic call had been made and shed loads of door lads come running. 3 meat vans full of FEDS came shooting down. Been told the blokes finally words before meat wagon door shut was "your families dead". Hmmm, not the best thing to say to his individual lol. Think hes the only one in his whole family that hasnt done bird for violent crimes pmsl.


 Stay safe buddy...and keep the updates coming.


----------



## Clubber Lang

got high saturday, been ages, today i know why i stopped doing it as often....dazed and confused! Slept all day sunday, and still feel dazed now. Went to gym, hardly did owt. TBH only went cus missus wanted to go, if it wasnt for that id be at home rest and eating KFC in bed lol.

missed out on some fun door stuff at the weekend. Two makes had a gypsy party saturday, didnt know it was pikeys till they got there lol. Was alright, but at the end everyone left but left a guy in a wheelchair on his own? pmsl. Just left without him! lol. The door staff wheeled him into the car park, then transit pulled up, a load of irish was spoken, door lads said are you taking him, they just drove off! lol. They had to ring an ambulance as no idea what to do with him! lol.

all kicked off at my old pub too, quite bad. A local girl, well known name in the area family wise, got smashed in by doorstaff. Her husband got kicked and punched, then turned on her. s**t is gonna hit the fan. Id be worried if i was working there, very worried. Place has gone totally tits up since me and two other lads left. Got door lads drinking and doing drugs on theyre shifts now. Be interesting who turns up this week as people will be waiting for payback. If they havent already found out where they live. I know two are local lads so easy to find. Oh dear.


----------



## Super -ingh

man whats with all these people having gang connections in the area lol - like eastenders


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> man whats with all these people having gang connections in the area lol - like eastenders


 its gone mental, glad im out of it for a bit now. Place i work at, new team in, f**ked everything up, undone everything and now everyones against them. Police Licensing been in twice in two weeks! And now last entry time has been reduced and license under review. Basically its all kicked off to feck and place will loose its 2am closing time. Im glad TBH, team was broken up without a decent reason and since then its gone tits up. 10x door staff on friday and saturday nights, i had 4x and then 5x on sats, stupid! f**k um. Door staff banged someone recorded on someones phone, got 11k views! lol. Police getting involved. Cant understand why company hasnt given door up, not making any money on it and just causing trouble.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011009804183 completely lost control of the door now. Paddys day and worse, Forest vs Derby next week lol.

been training still but had some parties to attend, and got on it saturday night, 3am bed and plenty of zops, still monged now lol. Got an all dayer sunday, might cancel any work monday and tuesday lol.


----------



## 31205

Ace updates as always mate!

I ain't even interested in the bodybuilding side of it! Ha


----------



## Clubber Lang

sen said:


> Ace updates as always mate!
> 
> I ain't even interested in the bodybuilding side of it! Ha


 makes me laugh cus in the video all the people giving the door staff abuse and then saying call the police, ive had a run in with everyone for drugs and being pissed up causing s**t. Double standards big time. They think they can drink heavily, cause trouble, take drugs freely, but then when the get caught the toys come out the pram.

what the video doesnt show, and pisses me off with all the comments from people that know f**k all, is that the guy who the black doorman dropped was being aggressive and shouting racist language at them. The door staff have someone on the floor restraining him for fighting and racism inside the bar, and as they get him out the guy that got KO'd tried kicking one doorman in the head. Video doesnt show that, nor does it show or can hear what the guy said to the black doorman before he dropped him. You cant be racist to door staff, especially those from inner cities, you'll get banged out, just like that pmsl.

end of the day they lost control of the door, surrounded while waiting 20mins for a police unit, to which 7 turned up including a dog unit. It could have got much worse especially if they circled the staff and rushed, be self defence then, and a blood bath.


----------



## Super -ingh

have a big group of hefty lads ever come to your doors and given you guys a good ruck? I seen quite a few up when in Nottingham and Leicester when I lived up there. meatheads deliberately walking in with a few lads and then giving the doorman a good fight


----------



## Quackerz

Clubber Lang said:


>


 Handles even got a fu**ing skull crusher on it. :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Quackerz said:


> Handles even got a fu**ing skull crusher on it. :lol:


 i wanna know how he carried it?! lol


----------



## Quackerz

Clubber Lang said:


> i wanna know how he carried it?! lol


 Probably got his Mrs. to carry it like a true 'criminal'. :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

made it to the gym for a proper sesh today, been a while lol. Got side tracked these last few weeks, drink and reccys. I think its the zops that do me for a few days. Limited myself to 2x zop and 1x diaz, dont feel dazed for days this way, usually i knock back about 4/5 zops after a coke sesh lol.

anyways, was fresh today so started the week with something i enjoyed, chest. Not taken anything for about 2 weeks, which is a long time for me lol. So started on 50mg Dbol with 50mg Var ED and 1ml each of deca and T400. Gonna jump onto NPs test-e soon as everyones raving about it round my way, so gonna give that a blast.

first time in years i went on the pec deck today, didnt think id fit on it, only just did lol. Really struggled getting my arm round and under pad, made it tho lol.

*Hammer press;*

12x 20kg ES

8x 40kg

6x 70kg

*Smith incline;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 90kg

4x 90kg

*Pec deck;*

3x failure sets full stack, weight not marked. 10+ reps each set

*Cable cross;*

3x failure sets 50kg, 10-6 reps

*Done.*


----------



## 31205

Clubber Lang said:


> made it to the gym for a proper sesh today, been a while lol. Got side tracked these last few weeks, drink and reccys. I think its the zops that do me for a few days. Limited myself to 2x zop and 1x diaz, dont feel dazed for days this way, usually i knock back about 4/5 zops after a coke sesh lol.
> 
> anyways, was fresh today so started the week with something i enjoyed, chest. Not taken anything for about 2 weeks, which is a long time for me lol. So started on 50mg Dbol with 50mg Var ED and 1ml each of deca and T400. Gonna jump onto NPs test-e soon as everyones raving about it round my way, so gonna give that a blast.
> 
> first time in years i went on the pec deck today, didnt think id fit on it, only just did lol. Really struggled getting my arm round and under pad, made it tho lol.
> 
> *Hammer press;*
> 
> 12x 20kg ES
> 
> 8x 40kg
> 
> 6x 70kg
> 
> *Smith incline;*
> 
> 12x 50kg
> 
> 8x 90kg
> 
> 6x 90kg
> 
> 4x 90kg
> 
> *Pec deck;*
> 
> 3x failure sets full stack, weight not marked. 10+ reps each set
> 
> *Cable cross;*
> 
> 3x failure sets 50kg, 10-6 reps
> 
> *Done.*


 Think you should make it your aim to be unable to fit in the pic deck.


----------



## Clubber Lang

sen said:


> Think you should make it your aim to be unable to fit in the pic deck.


 lol, i like the sound of that challenge.

my tits are starting to hurt..... lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Back today, no biceps included as i normally do tho, got a slight forearm strain from work last week so not pushing it. Pulling movements from back is enough for them today. New elbow sleeves worked very well keep forearm supported, was expecting more pain than i got TBH.

tits ache like feck from yesterday lol, hopefully back will be aching tomorrow. Been a few weeks since lifted properly due to weekends and hanging till mid week lol. I think its the zops that stay in my system and make be shattered and monged days after use.

*Lat pulldown, mid grip to chest;*

12x 50kg

8x 85kg

7x 105kg

*Cable rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

6x 200lb...could have gone to full stack of 250 but not forcing it with forearm.

5x 200lb

*Hammer pulldowns;*

12x 20kg ES

8x 40kg ES

6x 60kg ES

failure @ 40kg

failure @ 20kg

*Rear delt machine;*

12x 1/2 stack

8x full

failure @ full

*Done*.... just had enough time to shoot and grab some shopping before picking missus up.


----------



## Clubber Lang

did legs yesterday, light sesh to get my sparrow legs moving again. Cant remember what i did now, wasnt worth writing yet. Got DOMS so im happy lol.

shoulders and tricep today. Booked in to yes GP today as well about my shoulder problem, painful lifting it upto a certain point. Had a Kenalog jab about 3 months ago but totally worn off now. Went to see if he'd give me another but refused, instead referred me to a sports specialist, hopefully see some Professor guy in probably a month or twos time.

*seated BB press, smith;*
12x 50kg
8x 70kg
6x 90kg
4x 90kg

*seated DB side raises;*
3x failure sets, 10+ reps, 25lb..... painful doing this with shoulder injury.

*upright smith rows;*
3x failure sets @ 40kg...again, painful.

*close grip push downs;*
10x 100lb
8x 130lb
6x 150lb
3x 150lb

*rope pull downs;*
3x failure sets @ 65kg

*Done.*

oh yeah, was some right pr**k in the gym, heavily tattooed wearing a terrible shiny muscle vest but worst of all was wearing and training in a long gold chain. Why?! Why would you train in a chain, why not put it away before coming into a gym. Unsure if he was trying to make a statement, if it was it was look at me, im a drug dealer nob whos weaing terrible clothing thats probably expensive and have to train with this piece of s**t round my neck as it gives me super powers? lol. He kept pulling it out when it went under his vest like he had to have it out. Tit. Was hoping it would get caught on something and rip off lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

chest today, found it a nice way to start the week.

started on some NP test-e too, as apparently locals are raving about it. Did 2ml in glute yesterday, come very slight PIP, more than what i got off rohms T400 i was using few weeks past. Also running 50mg SB Lab dbol, well happy with those. This is the start of the 2nd week and already feel them. Using 30mg SB Lab var a long side too.

went to GP for my shoulder injury that keeps coming back. Had a kenalog injection in Nov, lasted about 6 weeks, supposed to last 6 months lol. GP refused to give me another was being referred to a specialist. Was prescribed some Diclofenac, 3x tabs a day, and TBH its eased up loads, tho reading the side effects its not something i wanna stay on long! lol.

*Incline BB smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 120kg

*Hammer press;*

10x 40kg ES

8x 60kg

4x 75kg

*Cable cross;*

10x 45kg

8x 65 kg

4x 86kg

failure @ 45kg

*Seated dips;*

2x failure sets full stack

*Done.*

no biceps like i normally do with chest, wanna avoid hitting forearms at the moment.


----------



## 31205

Clubber Lang said:


> did legs yesterday, light sesh to get my sparrow legs moving again. Cant remember what i did now, wasnt worth writing yet. Got DOMS so im happy lol.
> 
> shoulders and tricep today. Booked in to yes GP today as well about my shoulder problem, painful lifting it upto a certain point. Had a Kenalog jab about 3 months ago but totally worn off now. Went to see if he'd give me another but refused, instead referred me to a sports specialist, hopefully see some Professor guy in probably a month or twos time.
> 
> *seated BB press, smith;*
> 12x 50kg
> 8x 70kg
> 6x 90kg
> 4x 90kg
> 
> *seated DB side raises;*
> 3x failure sets, 10+ reps, 25lb..... painful doing this with shoulder injury.
> 
> *upright smith rows;*
> 3x failure sets @ 40kg...again, painful.
> 
> *close grip push downs;*
> 10x 100lb
> 8x 130lb
> 6x 150lb
> 3x 150lb
> 
> *rope pull downs;*
> 3x failure sets @ 65kg
> 
> *Done.*
> 
> oh yeah, was some right pr**k in the gym, heavily tattooed wearing a terrible shiny muscle vest but worst of all was wearing and training in a long gold chain. Why?! Why would you train in a chain, why not put it away before coming into a gym. Unsure if he was trying to make a statement, if it was it was look at me, im a drug dealer nob whos weaing terrible clothing thats probably expensive and have to train with this piece of s**t round my neck as it gives me super powers? lol. He kept pulling it out when it went under his vest like he had to have it out. Tit. Was hoping it would get caught on something and rip off lol.


 who even wears big gold chains these days? even when not in a gym.

They look awful.


----------



## Clubber Lang

sen said:


> who even wears big gold chains these days? even when not in a gym.
> 
> They look awful.


 i can remember him when i worked the doors, was head to toe in Stone Island. SI badges everywhere, looked completely OTT. Yeah have a IS jacket, but IS polo with IS jeans as well....come on?! lol.

he was weaing those weird joggers with elastic ends round the ankles.....like the worst gym wear possible for showing how wank or skinny your legs are lol.

didnt see him today. Might follow him next time, just copy what he does for the feck of it lol


----------



## 31205

Clubber Lang said:


> i can remember him when i worked the doors, was head to toe in Stone Island. SI badges everywhere, looked completely OTT. Yeah have a IS jacket, but IS polo with IS jeans as well....come on?! lol.
> 
> he was weaing those weird joggers with elastic ends round the ankles.....like the worst gym wear possible for showing how wank or skinny your legs are lol.
> 
> didnt see him today. Might follow him next time, just copy what he does for the feck of it lol


 Tax his chain. Swap it for some pharma gear.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Back today.

*Wide grip rows;* old school machine, plates are just number 1-to whatever, tho each plate weighs more than i was expecting TBH. Not a machine i usually use.
12x sumthing, God knows what weight it is;
8x more than above ha
6x above + more

*Lat pulldowns;*
12x 60kg
8x 80kg
6x 105kg

*Close grip rows;*
10x 150lb
8x 200lb
6x 200lb

*Hammer pulldowns;*
12x 20kg each side
8x 40kg
6x 60kg
8x 40kg
10x 20kg

*Rear delt machine;*
3x failure sets @ full stack, around 10x reps each.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

shoulders and triceps today,

*Seated press, smith;*

12x 50kg

8x 90kg

6x 100kg

*Standing DB side raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

10x 35lb

*BB upright rows, smith;*

12x 15kg

10x 25kg

8x 35kg

failure 40kg

*Close grip pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

4x 150lb

*Reverse grip pulldowns/extensions;*

2x failure sets @ 50lb

3x failure sets @ 60lb

*Done.*


----------



## SlinMeister

Love this workout style easy and effective.... I will go back and read whole log


----------



## Clubber Lang

chest today, no bicep work again, doing back tomorrow so pulling movement will be fine + nagging forearm again on right side, and TBH im happy with theyre size.

had a steady drink with a bag saturday, 4x zops and a Diaz to help sleep, was dazed sunday but was fine this morning. Had a nice power nap PWO after my food, woke myself up snoring lol.

chest, as normal very limited rest time between sets and exercises, get in there and get home for food. All took about 30mins.

*Seated hammer press;*
16x 20kg ES
8x 60kg
5x 80kg

*Incline smith;*
10x 50kg
8x 90kg....pecs on fire
failure @ 90kg around 6x rips

*Pec deck;* pain to get arms round and under the pads lol
10x failure full stack
10x above

*Cable Cross;* Unsure if its lbs or Kgs
10x 42.50
10x 60
failure @ 60

*Seated dips;*
2x failure sets @ full stack + 20kg... 20-12 reps

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

Huge titty DOMS today, which is always good, but God even my triceps are struggling to lift me off the sofa lol. Had to reach for the codeine a few hours.

Did back today but TBH both forearms are tight from yesterday, so didnt push anything as dont want them straining. Unsure why theyre tight, perhaps too much power wanking on reccys saturday night lol.

Should be back on the doors next week too!! Had some time off, since Nov, and been offered good work ,with a different Firm, with great pay plus working with my best mate. Hes taking head doorman position i think so i'll either be a minion inside or right hand man. Either way i cant wait, been off the doors too long and miss the banter. Dont think i'll be doing saturdays, or every saturday at least, still want some life, enjoyed my saturday nights off with a drink and bag lol, followed with a lazy sunday from the zops. Got some work looking after someone who was on Eastenders, Blackwell someone, week on friday for a few hours with other lads, then finishing off the night working at the place i/we will be at. My mate did a shift last week, said was piece of piss. Rich peoples cocktail bar/club, holds about 800 people and has tables that cost 1k to rent/sit at. Get the 2litre Grey Goose etc and waitress service. He said every table was taken. Madness!

anyways,

*Back;*

*Seated wide rip rows;* (weight not marked)

10x around 1/4 stack

10x just above 1/4

failure @ above, 8ish reps....nailed me these do.

*Close grip rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 200lb

7x 250lb

*Hammer pulldowns;*

10x 20kg each side

8x 40kg

6x 60kg

*Done..*.. forearms too pumped and tight, not risking it as im on a decent run at the gym for once lol.


----------



## Quackerz

Clubber Lang said:


> Huge titty DOMS today, which is always good, but God even my triceps are struggling to lift me off the sofa lol. Had to reach for the codeine a few hours.
> 
> Did back today but TBH both forearms are tight from yesterday, so didnt push anything as dont want them straining. Unsure why theyre tight, perhaps too much power wanking on reccys saturday night lol.
> 
> Should be back on the doors next week too!! Had some time off, since Nov, and been offered good work ,with a different Firm, with great pay plus working with my best mate. Hes taking head doorman position i think so i'll either be a minion inside or right hand man. Either way i cant wait, been off the doors too long and miss the banter. Dont think i'll be doing saturdays, or every saturday at least, still want some life, enjoyed my saturday nights off with a drink and bag lol, followed with a lazy sunday from the zops. Got some work looking after someone who was on Eastenders, Blackwell someone, week on friday for a few hours with other lads, then finishing off the night working at the place i/we will be at. My mate did a shift last week, said was piece of piss. Rich peoples cocktail bar/club, holds about 800 people and has tables that cost 1k to rent/sit at. Get the 2litre Grey Goose etc and waitress service. He said every table was taken. Madness!
> 
> anyways,
> 
> *Back;*
> 
> *Seated wide rip rows;* (weight not marked)
> 
> 10x around 1/4 stack
> 
> 10x just above 1/4
> 
> failure @ above, 8ish reps....nailed me these do.
> 
> *Close grip rows;*
> 
> 10x 150lb
> 
> 8x 200lb
> 
> 7x 250lb
> 
> *Hammer pulldowns;*
> 
> 10x 20kg each side
> 
> 8x 40kg
> 
> 6x 60kg
> 
> *Done..*.. forearms too pumped and tight, not risking it as im on a decent run at the gym for once lol.


 Great when you find one of these guys in the toilet with a bag of coke then...... Bribe them. lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Quackerz said:


> Great when you find one of these guys in the toilet with a bag of coke then...... Bribe them. lol


 lol... tax them then kick them out.


----------



## Clubber Lang

woke up not really feeling it today, felt a bit tired last few days, not sure if its cus ive had a good run at the gym for 3'ish weeks now and bodies aches and pains are catching up, or old age, or both. Appetite has dropped a little too, unsure if its due to the above or orals im taking, 50mg Dbol with 30mg Var mon-friday. Dbol could be properly kicking in now and effecting food intake.

forearms were tight again today, thought they'd have eased off but havent, probably orals keep them pumped.

necked a can of monster and did legs. Lifts were up from last week, and im carrying on doing drop sets. Legs by the end, tho didnt do a lot of exercises, were shaking on the press at the end lol. Hardly any weight on it but was shaking like a shitting dog lol. On the sofa now struggling to move!

*Standing calves;*

20x half stack + 80kg (lift plates on from last user)

12x full stack + above

10x above

failure x above

*Leg extensions;*

16x 100lb

15x 150lb

12x 200lb

6x 250lb (i think, last 5 plates have lost theyre label)

failure @ 150lb

failure @ 100lb

*Hacks;*

12x 40kg

10x 80kg

8x 120kg

6x 140kg

*Seated ham curls;*

cant remember how many reps i did per set or what the weight is, just numbers but no lb or kg marked on machine anywhere lol. Built up weight then dropped set.

*Hammer leg press; widest foot position;*

10x 200kg...... got cramp sitting down lol

4x 200kg.... legs were in bits lol, so weak doing wide foot position work. Tempted to fall and roll down the stairs to the car park!

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang

major DOMS today! Had one of my missus tramadols, never had one before, now my head feels heavy! lol.

gym was rammed yesterday, full of pretty ibiza bum boys, and some fit birds for once, so pushed it a bit more, now my tits hurt badly (chest day) and even my triceps are sore! Cant think exactly wait i lifted, spaced out lol.

did back today, until forearm pump was too great and quit. Lowered weights near the end cus didnt want to totally stop, just didnt force it, boarder line strain'ish.

lifted this and that, drifting too much to write it all lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

shattered! Sure im coming down with something, energy is up and down all the time. Went gym this morning, was fine till 30mins before i left then suddenly went tired. Was half arsed when i got there, but did what i could. Went yesterday too. Did chest but jesus my shoulder and forearm were in bits, so didnt do much. Decided not to run any painkillers or anti-inflams to see if my injuries had eased.....they havent! lol. Had to start taking things yesterday due to aches and pains.

started back on the doors Saturday night, working down Leicester and a fancy/expensive late bar. Was an eye opener. The new company i work for have just taken the door over, two weeks ago, as the last firm f**ked everything up. Let the wrong people in, loads of trouble, charging entry to some people when its free entry, so stealing, and then dragging people out for no reason, or taxing them not to be removed. Apparently before things go so bad the place was taking 45k a week, that dropped to 20k due to trouble. That companies been removed and now a new firms taken over, so have to rebuild the rep of the place. Turning loads of people away, wanna be gangsters etc. Think the front door lads turn away 200 people on saturday night! Really picky who they want it, but was zero trouble inside, so its working. Was some trouble outside right at the end. Group of lads refused, they were wearing joggers FFS, probably would have been let in before, but not this time. Ended up having a stand off with a sneaky punch thrown by them, just touched a doorman but not damage. Formed a line and rdy for a fight but they backed down giving it the big one still, plastic gangsters. One of them had a crowbar up his sleeve too, little s**t. Had to stand ground as was outnumbered 2-to-1 and they were tooled up. Cowards. Other than that it was a good night. Heard the manager saying end of the night hes not seen people enjoying themselves like this for a long time, people dancing around etc, rather than that tense feeling with people just watching each other. See how this weekend goes, bank hol and all. Taking a cosh or dusters down with me, we gotta walk back to our cars end of shift so have to be careful.


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> shattered! Sure im coming down with something, energy is up and down all the time. Went gym this morning, was fine till 30mins before i left then suddenly went tired. Was half arsed when i got there, but did what i could. Went yesterday too. Did chest but jesus my shoulder and forearm were in bits, so didnt do much. Decided not to run any painkillers or anti-inflams to see if my injuries had eased.....they havent! lol. Had to start taking things yesterday due to aches and pains.
> 
> started back on the doors Saturday night, working down Leicester and a fancy/expensive late bar. Was an eye opener. The new company i work for have just taken the door over, two weeks ago, as the last firm f**ked everything up. Let the wrong people in, loads of trouble, charging entry to some people when its free entry, so stealing, and then dragging people out for no reason, or taxing them not to be removed. Apparently before things go so bad the place was taking 45k a week, that dropped to 20k due to trouble. That companies been removed and now a new firms taken over, so have to rebuild the rep of the place. Turning loads of people away, wanna be gangsters etc. Think the front door lads turn away 200 people on saturday night! Really picky who they want it, but was zero trouble inside, so its working. Was some trouble outside right at the end. Group of lads refused, they were wearing joggers FFS, probably would have been let in before, but not this time. Ended up having a stand off with a sneaky punch thrown by them, just touched a doorman but not damage. Formed a line and rdy for a fight but they backed down giving it the big one still, plastic gangsters. One of them had a crowbar up his sleeve too, little s**t. Had to stand ground as was outnumbered 2-to-1 and they were tooled up. Cowards. Other than that it was a good night. Heard the manager saying end of the night hes not seen people enjoying themselves like this for a long time, people dancing around etc, rather than that tense feeling with people just watching each other. See how this weekend goes, bank hol and all. Taking a cosh or dusters down with me, we gotta walk back to our cars end of shift so have to be careful.


 Be careful pal we need you alive for more clubber updates ;-)


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> Be careful pal we need you alive for more clubber updates ;-)


 lol.

Ive been placed inside past a 11pm, and theres been no trouble inside, so far, as front door lads are tight as feck. All ive done is escort a few pissed up people out. Not even had anyone in a head lock yet or near popped their head off with my forearm and bicep lol. Just been stood next to DJ drinking free redbull can after can lol. Probably trip over all my empty cans if i needed to move fast! Not got any ear pieces yet either so wouldnt know unless i was looking if it was kicking off outside :/ Id miss it all 

still been training but not as much last week or this due to hours at work. Got quite a bit on this week so wont be in the gym till friday. Might try doing legs and chest together, need to keep doing legs, nearly shorts weather!


----------



## Clubber Lang

still here, just been well busy with day work, driving all over the shop and just havent been able to train, or eat properly at the moment. Was suppose to be training today but gotta hang around waiting on a delivery for work. Stupid courier service with no ETA or time slot email/text message, so could be anytime today! Wank! Cant leave the house as its important. Grrr.

did friday and saturday last weekend on the doors. Enjoying it but long hours. Get home for around 5am, but waking up at 730/8am due to body clock. Was shattered sunday so went to bed at 8pm, but soon as i got in bed i was awake! Had to have a sleeping tablet to nob off around midnight.

no problems at work,walked a few people out for either being too drunk or trying to kick off. Nice working in a town that your not from, cus you dont give a feck about anyone there lol. Kicked some short arse out after a scuffle with another male, he wouldnt move so removed him and threw him out the door. He was outside and like i'll make a phone call to someone, cant remember the name, just looked at him and said ring him, i dont give a feck, im not from around here. 20mins later when i went outside he was still there but wanted to apologise and become my new Asian best friend lol. t**t! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

well been a while since last log. Dropped everything due to a consultation with a sport professor to look into my shoulder injury, which ive had for about a year now. Didnt want anything masking the problem so stopped steds and painkillers for the last few weeks to see what pain levels etc are like. Saw the doc today, did some resistant work with him to see/find where the pain is and how weak my shoulder/arm is because of it. Need to go back for a ultrasound now, waiting on booking so could be a month+, God knows how long it takes. He seems to think i could have, scan results depending, two muscle tears around my rotator cuff. And, depending on results, could mean surgery :/ Fingers crossed it wont be that bad, but TBH the pain is pretty sharpe, struggle lifting my arm up even a few inches now, and even simple things like carrying shopping bags or hoovering is painful. Hasnt told me to stop training, so be loading up on codeine and carry on as i normal now ive seen him.

other than pain control i dont think theres much i can do at the moment.


----------



## Super -ingh

damn, u losing any size or you managing to keep it?


----------



## Sustanation

You got an update for us @Clubber Lang miss your posts pal.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> You got an update for us @Clubber Lang miss your posts pal.


 still here yeah and still training but not been 100% into it. Seems every time i plan on getting going something pops up, work or injury, or i have a party and reccy drugs put me out of action for a week. Trained shoulders before xmas for the first time since May, due to muscle tears in my cuff., had terrible pain the day after so havent trained them since.

Still banging the gear in and weight and strengths holding well. Currently just doing 1ml NP TT400 with 1ml BD Dec EOD with a Sphinx 50 var and a Thai Nap 50 ED. Size and volume are good, but diets back on track. As bad as the feedback BD has got i thought id try it, and its actually eased all my aches and pains, so ordered a few more bottles as i hear the producer is going to stop making it soon, or already has and its old stock.

Back on the doors too. Had a break for a few months and jumped Firm. Working in Leicester now , with my best mate, at a posh cocktail bar and TBH its brill. Managers great too, get free creates of redbull every other week, been given free bottles of Jager, Ciroc, free drinks end of the night etc. Mint place to work.

Big eye opening working in a Asian city and a bar that is popular with them. Use to white people bars and God what s**t holes they were. Asians are much better drinkers, they dont binge drink, nor do they get wasted and pray on women, theyre actually very respectful to the ladies, its bizarre. Used to being called in cus some scum is grabbing a bird or touching them, dont get any of that here. The ladies stay in theyre own groups and the men do the same. They spend a lot of money too, and i mean a lot. Buying bottles of flavoured Ciroc, buy booths, £800 bottles of champagne etc, even Thursday nights which are student nights they spend loads, all paid for by theyre rich parents.

Dont get much trouble there, but can get a bit of s**t from Birmingham bellends coming into Leicester, they dont mix with the locals.

Loads of plastic gangsters in Leicester too. Give it the big one but when you explode at them they proper s**t it. Plus most Asians are generally small in size, so i tower over them and double theyre size lol. Theyre just not use to such aggression. One good thing about working in a different city is your not shitting on your own door step, so we just dont give a f**k about anyone there, and when they release it they dont come back or wanna shake your hand and kiss your arse.


----------



## Clubber Lang

hate Canadian's, decided last night! Had enough of theyre US style arrogance when pissed, and Yank sounding accent. Had trouble on the doors Thursday night with two males then last night some pissed up female got removed cus she went behind the bar to help herself thinking it was ok , cus she knew a member of staff. Then outside while arguing she threatened, as did the two pussy males on Thursday, to sue, if we touched her. Then, after saying that the bitch punched me in the chest so pushed her away, then pushed her male friends away only for her to come back and try and kick me in the balls! lol. If it wasnt for my bollocks being slightly smaller from well over a decade of steroid abuse i think she would have caught them lol. Just felt the fabric of my trousers move lol. Fecking Canadians!

my Canada Goose beanie is off tonight, and the Stone Island is on!


----------



## Sustanation

Dude great to hear your still in the game, please keep your updates going as they are so enjoyable to read lol, are you still training in Nottingham? Also the BD is that the .eu version?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> Dude great to hear your still in the game, please keep your updates going as they are so enjoyable to read lol, are you still training in Nottingham? Also the BD is that the .eu version?


 will do.

Student night tomorrow and all students not from Leicester will be refused, so gonna kick off for sure. Chest and bicep sesh tomorrow , just for show lol.

yeah ive been running the BD.eu Deca, and yeah everyone slags it off, but ive heard theyre discontinuing it soon, and i like the look of the it lol, so thought id try it. Im a sucker for fancy packaging etc. TBH since using my joint aches and pains have eased and appetite has increased, so must be something in it. Got a few more vials in to last me, but if they do stop making i'll switch to something else. Be a while yet, got 50ml lol. Its a shame as if they put as much effort into making a good oil/oral as they do the packaging, vials/boxes etc, then they' shift pretty well i think.


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> will do.
> 
> Student night tomorrow and all students not from Leicester will be refused, so gonna kick off for sure. Chest and bicep sesh tomorrow , just for show lol.
> 
> yeah ive been running the BD.eu Deca, and yeah everyone slags it off, but ive heard theyre discontinuing it soon, and i like the look of the it lol, so thought id try it. Im a sucker for fancy packaging etc. TBH since using my joint aches and pains have eased and appetite has increased, so must be something in it. Got a few more vials in to last me, but if they do stop making i'll switch to something else. Be a while yet, got 50ml lol. Its a shame as if they put as much effort into making a good oil/oral as they do the packaging, vials/boxes etc, then they' shift pretty well i think.


 I had some of their dbol which I sent off for testing and turned out to contain nothing, I cant understand it myself as the packaging looks mint!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> I had some of their dbol which I sent off for testing and turned out to contain nothing, I cant understand it myself as the packaging looks mint!


 yeah i saw a lot of test results on Wedinos years ago with BD var containing no compound. Yet... i know lads at local gyms using BD 50mg var and getting great pumps and volume. I tell them all the stories about bad batches yet they use and get results. I used it before and must admit pump when training was great. I dont know whether its made in different areas and im in a lucky one, dont really have an answer for it. I bought the BD.eu still as a hit and hope, and seems ok, so got some more. Hasnt broken then bank even if it turns out to be shite in the end lol. Cheaper than buying a box of GH thats probably just dried sugar or hcg lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

nothing major of the weekend, just had to stand there looking impressive and unapproachable lol. Didnt think i even raised my voice all weekend. Friday was shite, no one out, Saturday was rammed. A few got dragged out but nothing serious. Was expecting more trouble cus the boxing was on, but didnt happen. Had more people continuously throwing up outside. Didnt know the human body could carry so much liquid lol.

switched from NP TT400 to Sphinx Test-e 300 yesterday. Will do 1.5ml Mon, Wed Friday with 1ml Dec, see how the Sphinx goes. Heard good feedback from theyre test-e and cyp. I tried theyre TT400, crippling!

also managed to get a tub of DYs new GHBlast too. Trying that later


----------



## Clubber Lang

well, had zero and i mean zero motivation this week to train, even tho i had no day work i just could not be arsed to train, just got up, made breakfast then went back to bed. Even tried putting my alarms on earlier to go off, put on snooze then get up at my normal time....didnt work lol. Went friday but TBH i only went cus i needed to see a mate, if it wasnt for that i wouldnt have bothered. Unsure whether its the weather or just a bit run down, or just one of those cant be arsed moods. Gonna smash it tomorrow onwards, make up for it.

need to smash it as i think im working the doors down Cheltenham horse racing early/mid March, so get some extra size on to utter destroy the pi$$ed up toffee nosed tweed wearing w**kers down there! Missed it last year and was gutted! lol. Upping my Var and Nap intake till the races as you get all the footballers down there thinking they can do what they want but doesnt happen. Loads of fights, cant wait!!!

switched over to Sphinx Test-e 300 this week from NP's TT400. Missed early weeks jab so did a jab Thurs and Friday, 1ml test-e with 1x BD dec. Friday, i forgot where i jabbed on Thursday, extremely smooth stuff, and already feel it. Had a bit of a rage day Saturday, was rushed round all day, had little sleep from getting in bed at 5am from doors, up at 10am, so wasnt the best person to be around Saturday. Very impressed so far with the Sphinx Var and test-e 300. Be doing the test EOD.

doors, friday was busy but full of odd groups. We mostly have Asian crowd in the late bar i work at, but friday its a mixed bag. No trouble, dragged.

Saturday was rammed, loads in and loads waiting outside, but they werent spending, Too many just going in to just dance and make the same drink last. Wasnt many Goose or Ciroc bottles going to tables.

Didnt have much trouble apart from some black female i had to go in and get out. Apparently she was being aggressive at another bar close by and theyre staff came over and told us. I went in and soon as she saw me she bolted, so she knew i was gonna ask her to leave, but would she listen?! Would she feck. Stayed calm and asked her loads of times, then she said she walk out only to bolt in a different direction, so had to grab her and remove. Boy did see give it the big one outside. Let her have a moment before i exploded after she started mouthing off and brought my mum into it. She was calling me a white bastard, white trash, this and that, so i bit. Told her to stick her racism card up her giant fanny crack and this and that. Rage took over and for the first time ever, i was asked to go inside for a bit by the other door lads lol. Even my best mate, also white, was asked to pop inside and as the manage put it at the end of the night "can the caramel door staff just take over the front for a few mins" pmsl!! Got a great team and great manager, but wasnt taking s**t of anyone, male or female, especially when they bring family into it.

pisses me off as both myself and the head doorman was called white bastards and white f**kers from a black female and two Asian girls..... now i was really really holding back my words but if i came out with racist words back at them id be in trouble, yet they get away with it. That made my blood boil. Still had a laugh after we finished as the free Ciroc flowed. Wasnt my turn to drive home


----------



## jake87

Glad to see you back posting mate. Enjoy reading your posts and the last one would wind up most white people


----------



## Clubber Lang

jake87 said:


> Glad to see you back posting mate. Enjoy reading your posts and the last one would wind up most white people


 cheers bud.

yeah its bollocks when they can be racist but if a white person says anything peoples mouth drop and we're in deep s**t. Funny cus the cocktail/late bar i work is a Asian bar, so 99% of the people inside are Asian! So when someone calls us racist i just destroy them saying your in a fu**ing Asian venue you retard, if i was racist the bar would be empty?!

TBH when things like this happen we do get a lot of support from our regulars cus they know its not right people talking to us like that. Must admit its a massive eye opener for me working in Leicester, with a mostly Asian population. Im from a part of the country where people are openly racist, but after working here its changed my view on a lot of things. Leicester is very liberal, when you would expect certain groups to be very religious, no drinking, smoking etc, feck that, theyre all out getting hammered and enjoying themselves, but very few binge drink, Asians buy expensive drinks and enjoy it, not like scruffy white people who wonder round for £3 Jager bombs with a roll up covered in s**t tattoo's pmsl. Hate white people sometimes! lol

Pay weekend this weekend, so should be busy, if the snow doesnt keep them at home!

Still waiting to find out if im going to work at Cheltenham Races this year....fecking hope so! Pissed up, coked up, rich tweed wearing toffee nosed feckers trying to get in the bars + you get all the footballers down there too. I wanna slap someone famous, then wear their tweed hat lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

quiet week on the doors, TBH it was snowing and freezing all weekend so hardly anyone came out. Friday was bad, started snowing badly so all taxi's and buses stopped running, kept everyone away. Loads of places didnt even open, wish we didnt but we did shut early. Got home alright, borrowed my dads Amazon so pissed it through the snow.

saturday was a busier night but zero trouble, again the weather kept um away. Was pay weekend so those that did come out spent loads. Someone bought a bottle of Ace Of Spades Champagne is it? Cost them 1k! One grand a bottle of Champagne! WFT! Madness.

missus had a mate round saturday, they had some sniff, i managed to say no! lol. Didnt get home and in bed till 540am. We stayed at the bar for drinks and then manager bought all the staff 7 extra large pizza's so we all just ate and kept on drinking. Wasnt my turn to drive so had loads of Cirocs. I fell asleep in the car, woke up on my driveway lol. I had to drink and sleep as if i didnt id be tempted to sniff when i got home with the missus and her blonde tasty mate lol. If i did id be out of the gym for a week and kills my appetite. Need to be extra big for next week, so upping the orals till after the races then come off and cruise on oils only. Thats the plan lol

going to Cheltenham working next week, tues-friday. Cant wait. Not done it before but theres loads of trouble with pissed up rich bastards thinking they can do what they want..... not this time sunshine! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

had some of the new DY GHBlast last night. Got today off so thought id have a scoop and see what happens. Its not as potent as the original, in terms of putting you to under, but still puts you in a deep REM sleep. The original i could feel my eyes getting heavy within 15mins, and then was KO'd, even on tren. I had to lower dose to half a scoop on the original. it disappeared so imagine some ingredient got banned. Still, the new one i do get some good sleep and dreams are proper fecked up.

i dreamt last night, and had the same style dream on and off for a while now, i was in The Hunger Games, running round forests and stuff being chased. I was with some women, cant remember her face so not sure if it was the same women from the film, but had all the same weird things hunting us. We were on the edge of the arena which backed onto my housing estate, but couldnt leave or climb over the wall. There was a giant half empty pond below us, but didnt go near it as was warned from the people in the houses something was in it. Then a friend i know appeared and went down to it and sank in it like quick sand, screaming and disappeared. lol

Then i was on one side of a canal, and on the other there was a boxing ring with people going into it fighting one after the other. I had some ginger bloke come up to me and arguing, so i hit him three times in the nose and dropped him. Then i went to the toilet were i was attacked by someone looking like the Matrix guy in a black rain coat, was all in slow motion. Had a knife fight with him, felt myself being cut but no pain.

Then i was in a local Sainsburys car park where everyone was leaving as the boxing was over. I saw my old Door boss and he was worried about someone coming over. The bloke turned up who years ago caused loads of trouble, and a rep for violence and everyone was scared of him. I had a run in with him on a door and it kicked off, had to close the door as he was kicking it with all his mates. I didnt know much of him at the time but as the weeks and months went on i realised hes nothing, just threatens people, bully boy. Its one of those situations thats always bothered me, even tho it happened 5 years ago its something i look back on and wish, just wish i knew what i know now and just absolutely destroyed the fat fcuker! Anyways in my dream this guy turned up and starting shouting at someone close to me. I thought f**k it, nothing to do with me and started to walk past him, only for the fat f**k to shoulder barge me on purpose. I turned round and blasted him in the head and then hard as i could stomped on his head. Unfortunately i woke up after that, in a bit of a panic, was 5am. Couldnt sleep after that. Just lied there remembering every part of my dreams lol. Had to have a power nap around 10am as was up early. Bizarre stuff.

still planning on blasting that fat w**ker if or when i see him lol.


----------



## Matt6210

Just started tren e like 6 days in already getting vivid as f**k dreams about an ex from years ago!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Matt6210 said:


> Just started tren e like 6 days in already getting vivid as f**k dreams about an ex from years ago!!


 tren is horrible for nightmares lol.

i havent used tren for a long long time, missus wont let me due to it turning me into a nasty c##t, which i agree with her. lol

worst dreams i had on tren was being chased by the metal terminator skeleton. Felt real and absolutely s**t myself. I was running away from it but could never loose it. Id lock doors for it only to smash its way through, those red eyes on its shiny metal skull staring at me. And every time i woke up, id fall back asleep into the same sodding dream lol.

trouble is i havent watched films like the Terminator or Hunger Games for years, so have no idea why theyre in my dreams.


----------



## anna1

Clubber Lang said:


> tren is horrible for nightmares lol.
> 
> i havent used tren for a long long time, missus wont let me due to it turning me into a nasty c##t, which i agree with her. lol
> 
> worst dreams i had on tren was being chased by the metal terminator skeleton. Felt real and absolutely s**t myself. I was running away from it but could never loose it. Id lock doors for it only to smash its way through, those red eyes on its shiny metal skull staring at me. And every time i woke up, id fall back asleep into the same sodding dream lol.
> 
> trouble is i havent watched films like the Terminator or Hunger Games for years, so have no idea why theyre in my dreams.


 Bless you, this is so entertaining haha

x


----------



## Clubber Lang

Cheltenham races time, whoop whoop! Doing door work down there till early hours saturday morning. Cant wait to break some pissed up tweed wearing mofo's who dare try to speak down to me!

knowing my luck i'll probably meet some tweed wearing Canadian's!! I hate Canadian's! :rage:


----------



## Clubber Lang

well Cheltenham was a load of crap. Not doing it next year, dragged like feck! Wasnt busy like it used to be. This year all the buses taking the people from the track to the town city passed our place and took them further down the road or directly to the train station, were as before they dropped everyone outside the bar i was working at. Loads still walked from the track as it was only 20mins away but most went straight past to either drink in the centre or carried on to the station. Ladies day was a cock fest, only day that was rammed was Friday, Gold Cup day. Not doing it next year, was bollocks ha.

every young person was thinking they were a member of the Peaky Blinders, when really they were tweed wearing cocks with short length trousers with shoes and no socks on?!

terms of trouble there was more down the road at KFC than our place. Had a wrestle with some bloke end of Friday night. He was arguing with some bird so went over and she told me to f**k him off, so softly grabbed his arm then he kicked off. Ended up throwing him left to right as he wouldnt let go of my arm, i put him half over the bar and still wouldnt let go, then the git grabbed the bar for dear life. Was only till my mate come from behind and choked him out that i could get him out. Didnt want to blast him as he was in his 40s but git just wouldnt let go of the bar, probably got claw marks on it lol.

was long days. Home for 4am, up around 9am, left at 12 lunch, then repeat till saturday. Then worked normal bar saturday, and it was snowing. Shattered now and full of a head cold. Bastards. Not jabbed all week and ate fcuk all. Darent get on scales!


----------



## jake87

Gutted about Cheltenham. Was looking forward to reading what you got up to there.


----------



## Clubber Lang

jake87 said:


> Gutted about Cheltenham. Was looking forward to reading what you got up to there.


 was wank bud. Hundreds walked passed everyday but hardly any came in. I think over 4 days we throw out 5 people, was boring, already told boss, who i was working with, not doing it next year lol.

again last year buses dropped everyone outside the bar and was hundreds trying to get in with loads of fighting, but this year it seems the council and police made plans to bus people straight to the train stationn from the races + i heard Cheltenham put on after parties to keep people drinking there and making more $.

saw thousands of tweed wearing feckers and only hit one of them, and that was last thing Friday night, pfft!

bastards at Turtle Bay where we were working didnt even offer us any food?! Apparently theyre struggling due to too many food places in town. Even the staff cant eat there, they have to go out and buy food to bring in, thats BS. Only got soft drinks and coffee and they tasted shite. They use cheap brands!


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> tren is horrible for nightmares lol.
> 
> i havent used tren for a long long time, missus wont let me due to it turning me into a nasty c##t, which i agree with her. lol
> 
> worst dreams i had on tren was being chased by the metal terminator skeleton. Felt real and absolutely s**t myself. I was running away from it but could never loose it. Id lock doors for it only to smash its way through, those red eyes on its shiny metal skull staring at me. And every time i woke up, id fall back asleep into the same sodding dream lol.
> 
> trouble is i havent watched films like the Terminator or Hunger Games for years, so have no idea why theyre in my dreams.


 ????


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> ????


 ordered some tren-e last night........ lands tomorrow. Dont tell the missus! lol.

been years since ive used it and changing doors soon to a place thats having a refit but doesnt want all the bellends that use to go in there, so gonna be trouble galore on the front. 3ml Tren-en tomorrow whoop whoop. Destroy everyone! lol

just need to hide it from the missus cus if she sees that golden liquid im in the s**t lol.


----------



## Sustanation

No idea why question marks came up on my responce as was laughing lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

got my tren-e yesterday. Ordered Sphinx but he was out of stock so sent Neuro Pharma instead, which doesnt matter, both very good labs.

made me nervous just looking at its dark golden orange colour. Havent used tren properly for years. Last time i used it the lab, think it was GEP, used a solvent that gave me instant tren cough and stomach cramps with every injection, so took some courage to jab yesterday ha.

Did 2ml straight into my glute, no cough, no blood popping out the site, went in a treat. Just know my next jab i'll be on the floor coughing like feck lol.

night off doors tonight, gonna get a take away, watch some more Power and having a few Ciroc's


----------



## Sasnak

We don't come in here to read about your nights off but have a nice one all the same.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sasnak said:


> We don't come in here to read about your nights off but have a nice one all the same.


 was a nice night tho lol. Nando's style take away, spiced rum, watched some Power and then The Royale Family, The Golden Egg Cup pmsl.

working away from tomorrow till weds night.....wank. Steds already packed lol, just need to add clothes now.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well.....bank holiday. Missed friday as i wasnt sure when i was back for day job, so rather than rushing i booked it off + bank holiday fridays are always dead as people come out saturday and sunday. Just had a early night and went gym saturday morning. Got group text on WhatsApp, "big lads off, all gone to s**t lol". Thought oh God whats happened. Best mate / head doorman rang me around 9am to explain what happened. Three women kicking off inside and were removed, bear hugged and pull out. Next thing a car come screaming up, skids, and an old door who use to work there before his firm last the contract jumped out giving it the big'un. Apparently the three women were his missus and two daughters. They told him the door staff dragged them out by theyre hair and he was going mental. They made up a story and lied about being pulled out etc. Ended up having a stand off for about 30mins before the ex doormen finally f**ked off. Even the door lads from across the street came over and told him his missus was out of line. 30mins of s**t! Manager offered to show the guy the following day what his daughters and missus did inside, throwing glasses etc on the CCTV, but bloke never came. He knew his missus was out of line, apparently she kicks off all the time. Manage said id show you but when you see you gonna apologise to the current doorstaff, but he never came to view it. Shame cus i was ready to stick it on him if he turned up. If i was there id have sent him flying back into his own car! [email protected]

last night, that was fun! Bar opposite us it all kicked off big time!! They let big groups of lads in after the AJ fight, we turn groups away, espeically whites (not racist but white people binge drink and are a nightmare), and BOOM, next thing 30 of lads piled out punching s**t out of each other + throwing glass bottles, s**t loads of them! Manager got glassed in the face, and his brother, who probably started it all as he thinks hes nails and picked on the wrong person who happened to be in a group of 20 odd males, ended up being chased down the street with lads holding bottles to bottle him. One bloke ran best so i stuck my foot out to try and trip him but bastard tripped on the side of shin and now ive got massive feck off bruise! Hurts like hell! lol.

brother ended up hiding behind the doorstaff and his bros bar, but the lads just went round them and starting smashing him in. He ended up running inside the bar and door lads blocked the entrance. We was pissing ourselves as this guy walks round thinking hes the man, last night he showed his colours and was a bitch!

Zero, zero police showed up, even tho it was kicking off for 20mins! Madness.

had a drink after work with the manager of our place, top bloke, gave us a free create of 24 red bulls each, get them all the time for nothing as he knows how to treat people right, best manager i know. Me, my mate and manager left the bar to walk to the car park and turned the corner to find two Asian lads fighting, well trying to. Manager stopped so we stopped, he was standing next to one of the blokes so asked if he knew either, he said no but wondered what they were fighting over. As the kind caring person i am i stepped between both of them and told them to stop and walk away. Your both drunk, just leave it and sort it another day. Told one to put his jacket on and walk that way, turn to face the other guy and told him to walk down the road with us. Next thing the cheeky bastard on my right punched the guy over my shoulder! I quickly turned around and jabbed him in the head with a left, the gave him a hard straight left and hit him bang on the button! He fell on his arse, skidded back and then banged his head on a lamppost lol. Im stood there still holding my create of red bulls in my right arm lol. Was funny as feck. Guy got up and walked off stunned and shamed lol. I didnt drop a can, not a single can! Was classic lol. Had my sand filled gloves on so i didnt feel a thing, but he did lol. Hes lucky my right arm was full of bulls or he'd be KO'd.

had loads of bellends on the front door and told everyone early in the night someone was going to get it....... was him lol.

warned everyone my tren-e was kicking in too pmsl!

roll on tonight!


----------



## Clubber Lang

bank holiday sunday, slow start, very slow for us, but Jesus the amount of snatch that was out was unreal, all going past us unfortunately as they were white and were known as an Asian bar. God the blondes were stunning, never seen so many fit birds in one night. Was dribbling.

got to work but we didnt open for another 45mins, manager couldnt be arsed, was sat with staff eating Nando's lol. Was sat talking about the events across the street the night before at two bars that are owned by the same person. One manager got bottled, knew that, he had 8 stitches in his head, but didnt know that the other manager who tried to calm things down between the two groups lost 4 of his front teeth! Bet hes looking at 10k for proper replacements, and probably 12 week waiting list. Ouch!

we got busy after 12, as normal. Decent crowd in, all regs and no out of towners, so was near enough zero trouble inside. Had two lads walked out of a simple pump into each other and push etc, hand bag stuff. Both groups were fine outside till a women came out all guns blazing, like nornal, and set everyone off. Luckily coppers were parked up walked over, so quickly settled down.

main event was a rumble right outside our door. We had lady walk up saying a few blokes pissed up down the road were picking on a tramp, shouting abuse at him and kicking his feet. Few mins later 4 males walked up rocking from side to side, so was those. Was one Asian bloke, only short, off his tits coked up trying to punch a lad walking backwards while asking him why hes fighting him. Asian had red knuckles so been fighting a while. Then the Asian guy said something to another male walking a long side and straight away the guy swung for him, probably thought who the f**k are you and it all went up. All 4 fighting in front of us and then they got too close, bounced into the bar front window and touched the rope, never touch the rope! Couldnt have this in front of our place so me and the head doorman just ploughed in. I smashed the Asian guy with a beaut of a right, sent him flying. Head doorman pushed the others back as they all wanted the Asian. I picked the Asian up, lifted him off his feet then threw him into the barriers. Then picked him up again and launched him down the round. Tren rage was massive. Threw my SI beanie on the floor, offered everyone out while the Asian guy fled down the round lol. My mate was pissing himself as when he turned round all he saw was some midget being ragged from left to right with his arms and legs swinging side to side lol. Asked manager to send me the cctv cus im surprised the guys head didnt come off when i landed. He was proper off his tits. Could have hit him all day and still wouldnt stay down. He never came back. Got a round of a applause from everyone as he was a proper dick! After that it was a quiet night lol.


----------



## jake87

Great to have you back posting mate. If you get cctv upload it on here I love to see when someone gets a deserving slap


----------



## Clubber Lang

jake87 said:


> Great to have you back posting mate. If you get cctv upload it on here I love to see when someone gets a deserving slap


 id be in trouble if i put it up lol.

hoping manager will send it me, as i wanna see it, be piss funny. He deserved all he got. Bastard was abusing tramps and kicking them, then started on some lad that he didnt know and wouldnt fight him back. Thought he was nails till he came to close to us. Must have looked like attack dogs when he crossed into our area lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

quiet weekend'ish on the doors. Friday was shite, dragged so much, no one out. Was bank holiday last week so wasnt expecint much TBH. Had a argument with to lads on the front who we wouldnt let in cus they were wearing Nikes, hoodies and joggers. Who wears clothes like that are tries to get in a posh place?! Or any place other than a weatherspoons?! Were off theyre heads too. Gave it the old i'll stab you up bruv crap, but then when approached them back off. In fact one of them ran off lol. Dicks

later that night the same bar that two managers got glassed last week with a big brawl on back holiday sunday opposite us ended up with someone being flown out, with the male picking a barrier up and putting theyre front window through lol. Door staff chased him for about 10metres then stopped?? Not being funny but 3 door lads against 1 bloke, could have grabbed him and detained till police arrived and arrested for criminal damage. But the door lads didnt want it. The bloke just walked away. I just didnt get it?

Last night, started well but ended up being a fecking nightmare! Students were back out as they start back on Monday, so loads of pissed up morons about. Had a bad night on the front, just everyone being a pain in the arse and not moving on when not allowed in. We have on saturdays a zero policy on trainers, but you have all these rich mummy and daddy students in the £900 Giuseppe trainers trying to get in, but turned away....cus theyre trainers!!! Not shoes!! Mother of God it was all night. Theyre fecking trainers! I dont give a s**t how much you mummy paid for them, they aint shoes are they?! All night was the same, but they'd just keep moaning and trying to get in till the point were you snap and tell everyone to f**k off! Tren rage kicked in, got a sore throat from shouting so much. God was a shite night! Zero trouble inside, just so many nobs outside. Worst thing is these people come every weekend and they know, they know, that we dont let them in wearing trainers regardless of price or brand, but yet they still try and then give you s**t back! Wait till next week when we bar them! Even the manager exploded and told everyone to f**k off lol. Think at one point i had 15 people in front of the door all with trainers standing and looking at me. Just exploded and said look, your all wearing fu**ing trainers, non of you are going in, my trens kicking in and my blood pressure if raising, some feckers are gonna get hurt soon!! lol. They left but God, was so hard work.

was more trouble across the road with two males being kicked out who we turned away but they let in. Gimps with gold teeth and nike trainers. Ended up fighting in the middle of the street, 2 on 1, but the guy on his own did well, put both on theyre arses at one point so gave good as he got. Police turned up, did nothing, then left.

was that bad and felt that exhausted non of us even bothered with a drink at the end of the night, just did the paper work, had a brief chat and drove home. Soon as my head hit the pillow i was gone!


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> quiet weekend'ish on the doors. Friday was shite, dragged so much, no one out. Was bank holiday last week so wasnt expecint much TBH. Had a argument with to lads on the front who we wouldnt let in cus they were wearing Nikes, hoodies and joggers. Who wears clothes like that are tries to get in a posh place?! Or any place other than a weatherspoons?! Were off theyre heads too. Gave it the old i'll stab you up bruv crap, but then when approached them back off. In fact one of them ran off lol. Dicks
> 
> later that night the same bar that two managers got glassed last week with a big brawl on back holiday sunday opposite us ended up with someone being flown out, with the male picking a barrier up and putting theyre front window through lol. Door staff chased him for about 10metres then stopped?? Not being funny but 3 door lads against 1 bloke, could have grabbed him and detained till police arrived and arrested for criminal damage. But the door lads didnt want it. The bloke just walked away. I just didnt get it?
> 
> Last night, started well but ended up being a fecking nightmare! Students were back out as they start back on Monday, so loads of pissed up morons about. Had a bad night on the front, just everyone being a pain in the arse and not moving on when not allowed in. We have on saturdays a zero policy on trainers, but you have all these rich mummy and daddy students in the £900 Giuseppe trainers trying to get in, but turned away....cus theyre trainers!!! Not shoes!! Mother of God it was all night. Theyre fecking trainers! I dont give a s**t how much you mummy paid for them, they aint shoes are they?! All night was the same, but they'd just keep moaning and trying to get in till the point were you snap and tell everyone to f**k off! Tren rage kicked in, got a sore throat from shouting so much. God was a shite night! Zero trouble inside, just so many nobs outside. Worst thing is these people come every weekend and they know, they know, that we dont let them in wearing trainers regardless of price or brand, but yet they still try and then give you s**t back! Wait till next week when we bar them! Even the manager exploded and told everyone to f**k off lol. Think at one point i had 15 people in front of the door all with trainers standing and looking at me. Just exploded and said look, your all wearing fu**ing trainers, non of you are going in, my trens kicking in and my blood pressure if raising, some feckers are gonna get hurt soon!! lol. They left but God, was so hard work.
> 
> was more trouble across the road with two males being kicked out who we turned away but they let in. Gimps with gold teeth and nike trainers. Ended up fighting in the middle of the street, 2 on 1, but the guy on his own did well, put both on theyre arses at one point so gave good as he got. Police turned up, did nothing, then left.
> 
> was that bad and felt that exhausted non of us even bothered with a drink at the end of the night, just did the paper work, had a brief chat and drove home. Soon as my head hit the pillow i was gone!


 ahhhh lesta hasn't changed then when i went uni there years ago lol

sorry to hear the racism, i can tell you Asians are strongly racist amongst each other let alone other colours but people seem to think that only white ppl can be racist, all this stupid shite that gets spouted on social media and Asians and blacks regurgitate it.

anyways glad to see you back on this, missed the crazy weekly updates - the other bars aint fat catz and mars bar r they that ur on about? lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> ahhhh lesta hasn't changed then when i went uni there years ago lol
> 
> sorry to hear the racism, i can tell you Asians are strongly racist amongst each other let alone other colours but people seem to think that only white ppl can be racist, all this stupid shite that gets spouted on social media and Asians and blacks regurgitate it.
> 
> anyways glad to see you back on this, missed the crazy weekly updates - the other bars aint fat catz and mars bar r they that ur on about? lol


 yep, Fat Cats and Mars Bar, which is now called The Yellow Door! lol. Same owners, same door firm, just shut and renamed for 'tax' reasons. Its just used to drug money through. No one goes in there yet its always open and has more doorstaff than we do. Its a s**t whole of a place. When they shut for two weeks to paint the place and reopen they decided to not let any blacks or Asians in there. They only wanted middle-upper class white people coming in, so turned 90% of people away. Obv this didnt work in a city with a very low % of white people lol. Last about a month then standards slipped and they started letting a few more Asians in. Trouble is its the Asians that have all the $$ to send, and they were turning them away. Madness. TBH theyre door team is utter shite, and i mean proper shite. Standards there have slipped further over the last month or so with all the blacks, whites and scruffy dodgy hoodie wearing scum coming out of R-Bar down the round at closing, 2am, then they walk up and go into Mars. The scruffy bastards are wearing hoodies and Nike trainers. Then around 230 it kicks off and fighting inside and out on the street. Theyre door lads are terrible, they dont go out beyond the rope barrier, so they just take massive about of abuse from punters and do nothing. Got blokes swearing and waving fingers in the door lads faces and they take it?! Jesus if someone mutters something under theyre breathe at us our barries get thrown to one side and we're out and they s**t it. They must look over at us and think either we're mad, nails, out of control or all 3. Take Friday night, we refused someone who kicked off in a pub whos door my boss has, and the boss man knows the bloke. My boss is we me talking and then this pr**k turns up. Massive argument explodes as this little pr**k think hes nails and is coked off his head. Got people holding each other back, im circling round like a shark rdy to massive f**k out of him but his pricks mates pull him back. We're half way down the street by this time then......... then as we all turn around to walk back to the door the guy shouts to my boss, whos Turkish, born in UK, the lad shouts, "f**k off back to your own Country!" Ohhhhhhh dear! Everyone and i mean everyone just stops, turns around and makes a B-Line to him. Even the lads friends put theyre hands up and walk away from him. Bare in mind we're surrounded by black and Asian people you just do not say something like that. The lads friends just say your on your own now lol. Unfortunately, as he says it a copper pulls up with lights on so couldnt go over to smash him in. I said to my boss we'll come go to his bar tomorrow, hes a manager, and 7pm when it opens and just go in and smash him in. But he said leave it, his time will come. Hes gonna get f**ked destroyed! lol

other than that it was a good weekend. Zero trouble saturday even tho it was rammed. Got a good front door to keep the arseholes out but have to admit with had a different DJ in whos from Notts, plays in Ink, Rock City and other places. R&B DJ, and he was mint. Controlled the crowd perfect. Didnt wind them up with toomany heavy songs back to back and it showed with zero trouble inside. A decent DJ is worth his weight in gold. You get others that play to many pumped up tracks and everyone goes mental and ends up bouncing into each other, drinks do everywhere then ppl scrap. Bar took some good money this week too, 20+k, not bad to say its only open 3 days a week.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Tren, viagra and hot weather isnt the best idea!

Mother of God im dying!


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> yep, Fat Cats and Mars Bar, which is now called The Yellow Door! lol. Same owners, same door firm, just shut and renamed for 'tax' reasons. Its just used to drug money through. No one goes in there yet its always open and has more doorstaff than we do. Its a s**t whole of a place. When they shut for two weeks to paint the place and reopen they decided to not let any blacks or Asians in there. They only wanted middle-upper class white people coming in, so turned 90% of people away. Obv this didnt work in a city with a very low % of white people lol. Last about a month then standards slipped and they started letting a few more Asians in. Trouble is its the Asians that have all the $$ to send, and they were turning them away. Madness. TBH theyre door team is utter shite, and i mean proper shite. Standards there have slipped further over the last month or so with all the blacks, whites and scruffy dodgy hoodie wearing scum coming out of R-Bar down the round at closing, 2am, then they walk up and go into Mars. The scruffy bastards are wearing hoodies and Nike trainers. Then around 230 it kicks off and fighting inside and out on the street. Theyre door lads are terrible, they dont go out beyond the rope barrier, so they just take massive about of abuse from punters and do nothing. Got blokes swearing and waving fingers in the door lads faces and they take it?! Jesus if someone mutters something under theyre breathe at us our barries get thrown to one side and we're out and they s**t it. They must look over at us and think either we're mad, nails, out of control or all 3. Take Friday night, we refused someone who kicked off in a pub whos door my boss has, and the boss man knows the bloke. My boss is we me talking and then this pr**k turns up. Massive argument explodes as this little pr**k think hes nails and is coked off his head. Got people holding each other back, im circling round like a shark rdy to massive f**k out of him but his pricks mates pull him back. We're half way down the street by this time then......... then as we all turn around to walk back to the door the guy shouts to my boss, whos Turkish, born in UK, the lad shouts, "f**k off back to your own Country!" Ohhhhhhh dear! Everyone and i mean everyone just stops, turns around and makes a B-Line to him. Even the lads friends put theyre hands up and walk away from him. Bare in mind we're surrounded by black and Asian people you just do not say something like that. The lads friends just say your on your own now lol. Unfortunately, as he says it a copper pulls up with lights on so couldnt go over to smash him in. I said to my boss we'll come go to his bar tomorrow, hes a manager, and 7pm when it opens and just go in and smash him in. But he said leave it, his time will come. Hes gonna get f**ked destroyed! lol
> 
> other than that it was a good weekend. Zero trouble saturday even tho it was rammed. Got a good front door to keep the arseholes out but have to admit with had a different DJ in whos from Notts, plays in Ink, Rock City and other places. R&B DJ, and he was mint. Controlled the crowd perfect. Didnt wind them up with toomany heavy songs back to back and it showed with zero trouble inside. A decent DJ is worth his weight in gold. You get others that play to many pumped up tracks and everyone goes mental and ends up bouncing into each other, drinks do everywhere then ppl scrap. Bar took some good money this week too, 20+k, not bad to say its only open 3 days a week.


 lolol ahh yeh makes perfect sense, i was up before xmas and walked into the place opp marz (think that's fat catz) and was absolutely dead, walked into marz and that was shite aswell, it used to be rammed a few years back but seriously was dead - ended up calling a night and went home early.

are you guys situated down that side road opp fat catz? i went in for a few before i ended up at those 2 places, was upstairs and had a nice vibe if that's the place but i went before it was full.

watch the summer, that when allll the nob heads come in in droves.....i'll even have to come up and watch you in the flesh pound some ppl to death lolol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> lolol ahh yeh makes perfect sense, i was up before xmas and walked into the place opp marz (think that's fat catz) and was absolutely dead, walked into marz and that was shite aswell, it used to be rammed a few years back but seriously was dead - ended up calling a night and went home early.
> 
> are you guys situated down that side road opp fat catz? i went in for a few before i ended up at those 2 places, was upstairs and had a nice vibe if that's the place but i went before it was full.
> 
> watch the summer, that when allll the nob heads come in in droves.....i'll even have to come up and watch you in the flesh pound some ppl to death lolol


 yeah the area im in doesnt get busy till after midnight. Fridays we only have two door lads on, where was saturday its 5. Its bizarre as within 12 and 12:15am saturdays we'll go from quiet till rammed and starting to que. People drink in other places, it moves round over the years. People finish in Cats rather than staying in that area.

the place your on about round the corner from Cats is called Terrace. Its nice in there, gets very busy, mostly with white people before midnight, then they do else were and the selective Asians they let in come to us. Then all the Asians from Revolution pour to us.. At one point Terrace wouldnt let any Asians or Blacks in at all, regardless of age or how well theyre dressed. But as times change and less white folk come out and spend they let a few in pmsl. They need the money.

not a great deal happened last friday n saturday, was busy due to great weather but no trouble in our place. Bar opposite through out some fat white bloke and landed on his arse. Was hammered. How he got in in the first place i dont know, well i do, theyre desperate and have shite door staff. Fat guy took his jacket off and went back to the door, thought here we go, but pfft nothing. Then, i turn to watch people leaving our place its in near enough closing time, making sure no ones bringing drinks out with them, i turn back round and the fat white man is in front of me. He stands there and eye balls me. Obv i look him up and down and ask him what the fcuk and you staring at you fat c##t?! Tren rage kicks in. This is how pissed he is, hes somehow turned 180 degrees from the bar he got thrown out and tells him why i, me, kicked him out? Wrong bar you fat fcuk! He thought he wanted it till me and the other lads step forward but he back off and asked me to hit him. You know they'll only ring FEDS and game over. He just kept backing off as we got closer to the point i told everyone to get back to the front door. Fat guy went round the corner and i think some Asian slapped him lol. Something happened as people were stood still laughing, then he appeared and walked off quickly. hate white people! lol

was trouble on thursday, student night, a night i dont do. Some Asian pulled a Turban off a lads head........s**t hit the fan then. Thats a major, massive, insult in the Sikh community/religion. Every Sikh in the bar, even if they didnt know the guy who had his Turban pulled off all teamed up. So it was like 60 on one! Door staff had to get the guy out before he got murdered! Even outside 10mins later 3 cars pulled up and more Sikh's got out, was a huge issue! They ended up realising who pulled it off and then bosh, some Sikh wiped the guy in the face with belt buckle! Then someone banged him out lol. Deserved it too. Door staff did theyre best and but somethings you just can get involved in, and that was one of those things. We never had issues with anyone in the bar these days, and as we turned up for work friday some of the Sikh's were already there outside to apologise for what happened. Thats the level of respect and friendship with have we the regulars now. Who'd have thought two white guys from Notts would have so many Asian friends now lol, but thats the way it is. Was told from the start by my door boss that white guys on a Asian bar is the key, cant explain it but it works and works well. Probably cus theyres more racism between Asians vs Asians than whites vs Asians.

trainings going well too. Half way through a vial of Rohms new Sust and its blowing my head off. Unsure whether its just dosed well, or over, or the fact i havent ran any fast acting esters for well over a year, maybe more. Been using test-e for that long as i do slip on jab days its more forgiving. Anyways its potent and sex drive has shot up. Getting some slight PIP from it so its ticking all the boxes at the moment. Ordered another bottle. Tren is kicking in too. Only doing 2ml so im not over heating or over aggressive.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Well last night was interesting. Think Fridays should be renamed Freaky Fridays after all the bizarre things that kicked off. Was a busy night, only two of us one which meant i was inside most of the time and my best mate was on the front with the manager. Pay weekend but wasnt expecting it to be that busy, never is around our area fridays as saturday is the night. Was a right mixed bag of people in, white, blacks, asians, *****'s, which we had to ask to leave cus they were turning on each other lol. Was going well till about 2:40am when i got a radio call to the front, so ran through the crowd and straight out the door to find my head doorman have a argument with some Asians in a Audi. Driver was proper giving us my mate some s**t so obv we both bit back. He opened his drivers door to step out but as i stormed out the front and past my head doorman in a tren rage he quickly got back in and started to roll off slowly, but still giving it the big one. Must have stopped and started the door for ages but the c##t wouldnt get out and fight like he was apparently wanted to?? Funny cus the driver actually said ive not got a beef with you big guy, its him, my mate. And everytime i walked closer then drove off a little lol. Passenger door opened but then shut straight away as by this time both of us was screaming at all three lads in the car to get out and fight but they'd just shouting abuse and eventually drove off. Fecking pussy holes. They kept circling round then, drove past use with the driver still shouting and showing us he had a knuckle duster on his hand?! Scary! By this time id unhooked one of the metal barrier posts and said if they get out, drop them all and i'll smash the barrier through his windscreen lol. Got on the police radio as was in the middle of the street and the driver was drink driving + had a duster so put his number plate over the police line, hopefully they picked him up later on.

after this the bar opposite us the panic alarm went off so the door staff ran in and pushed a large group of lads, some regulars, out the front were 5 asian lads were waiting. Think they'd just been asked to leave and was told they were causing trouble down the road at other places. Next thing this was a brawl in the doorway of the bar, about 5 on 5, but was shite. Didnt see one punch land properly and saw one lad hitting another on the head with the botton of his fist, as if he was banging a table with his fists lol. WTF?! lol. Was slightly funny cus 2 of the lads in the same group are brothers, and both go dropped, but they were out with theyre dad, so also took a slap to the face. Thought nice, just got hammered in front of your dad........pmsl. The door staff were useless too. Not even sure what they were doing. Was two of them but non were pushing any away to getting stuck in, even tho its right in theyre doorway?! If it was use they'd all get a kicking from us and pushed/sent flying away from the prem. Some staff just havent got the minerals i suppose.

hope the Audi comes back tonight! Gimps!


----------



## The Last Time

Clubber Lang said:


> Well last night was interesting. Think Fridays should be renamed Freaky Fridays after all the bizarre things that kicked off. Was a busy night, only two of us one which meant i was inside most of the time and my best mate was on the front with the manager. Pay weekend but wasnt expecting it to be that busy, never is around our area fridays as saturday is the night. Was a right mixed bag of people in, white, blacks, asians, *****'s, which we had to ask to leave cus they were turning on each other lol. Was going well till about 2:40am when i got a radio call to the front, so ran through the crowd and straight out the door to find my head doorman have a argument with some Asians in a Audi. Driver was proper giving us my mate some s**t so obv we both bit back. He opened his drivers door to step out but as i stormed out the front and past my head doorman in a tren rage he quickly got back in and started to roll off slowly, but still giving it the big one. Must have stopped and started the door for ages but the c##t wouldnt get out and fight like he was apparently wanted to?? Funny cus the driver actually said ive not got a beef with you big guy, its him, my mate. And everytime i walked closer then drove off a little lol. Passenger door opened but then shut straight away as by this time both of us was screaming at all three lads in the car to get out and fight but they'd just shouting abuse and eventually drove off. Fecking pussy holes. They kept circling round then, drove past use with the driver still shouting and showing us he had a knuckle duster on his hand?! Scary! By this time id unhooked one of the metal barrier posts and said if they get out, drop them all and i'll smash the barrier through his windscreen lol. Got on the police radio as was in the middle of the street and the driver was drink driving + had a duster so put his number plate over the police line, hopefully they picked him up later on.
> 
> after this the bar opposite us the panic alarm went off so the door staff ran in and pushed a large group of lads, some regulars, out the front were 5 asian lads were waiting. Think they'd just been asked to leave and was told they were causing trouble down the road at other places. Next thing this was a brawl in the doorway of the bar, about 5 on 5, but was shite. Didnt see one punch land properly and saw one lad hitting another on the head with the botton of his fist, as if he was banging a table with his fists lol. WTF?! lol. Was slightly funny cus 2 of the lads in the same group are brothers, and both go dropped, but they were out with theyre dad, so also took a slap to the face. Thought nice, just got hammered in front of your dad........pmsl. The door staff were useless too. Not even sure what they were doing. Was two of them but non were pushing any away to getting stuck in, even tho its right in theyre doorway?! If it was use they'd all get a kicking from us and pushed/sent flying away from the prem. Some staff just havent got the minerals i suppose.
> 
> hope the Audi comes back tonight! Gimps!


 You wanna be careful mate. The driver of the Audi will threaten you with "his brothers" or the old favourite "do you know who I am?" Hahaha.

Sounds an eventful night. Love reading your exploits.


----------



## Sasnak

Clubber Lang said:


> tonight!


 I've figured out where you work Clubber, you might want to stand inside tonight, as it doesn't look like the rains going to let up in Leicester!!

Either way, you won't be chucking me out, I'm far too old, married, kids to be in the city centre after 5pm

Have a nice evening


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sasnak said:


> I've figured out where you work Clubber, you might want to stand inside tonight, as it doesn't look like the rains going to let up in Leicester!!
> 
> Either way, you won't be chucking me out, I'm far too old, married, kids to be in the city centre after 5pm
> 
> Have a nice evening


 Are you white?.... If so no white people, sorry! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

The Last Time said:


> You wanna be careful mate. The driver of the Audi will threaten you with "his brothers" or the old favourite "do you know who I am?" Hahaha.
> 
> Sounds an eventful night. Love reading your exploits.


 i asked my mate what kicked it off and he said he didnt know. He was refusing a male at the door who was drunk, no issues, just normal refusal, nothing aggression in any way shape or form, next thing someones shouting out of a car. My mate thought the driver was shouting at the drunken male, then he turned around and thought someone was behind him. Wasnt until my head doorman asked if it was him he was shouting out he figured it was him lol. He didnt, we dont, even know the guy. Never seen him before ever. Just some random person giving my mate s**t then all hell broke loose. He said at the end of the night for once he didnt actually start the argument lol. Just some dick in a car he'd never seen before?! lol. Probably a full moon.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Omg this is hilarious and really interesting.

Keep posting this stuff.

Also. What's the arrangements with the races. Like you'll let in anyone on a Friday (with shoes) because it's usually dead, but Saturday you'll segregate the races because usually fights always occur?

And you must know what kind of groups are easier to handle than the rest. Seams like the white boys are just drunken idiots who scare easy and the Asians think they're bad. Tell us the common rules about it all.

Sounds absolutely mad your nights on these doors lol

And what's your back up plan if these so called big guys turn out to be who they say they are and come back with guns or knives?


----------



## Sasnak

Clubber Lang said:


> Are you white?.... If so no white people, sorry! lol


 I'm a short fat green man as per my avi.

(Yeh, I am white)


----------



## superdrol

Love this just for door story's alone, the rest is a bonus


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sasnak said:


> I'm a short fat green man as per my avi.
> 
> (Yeh, I am white)


 white?! No no no, not tonight sir.

hate white people! Theyre the worst lol. You lot can stay in Locker Room and Walkabout lol.

had a small group of white trash in last night, stuck out like a sore thumb. You can tell they shouldnt in there when theyre drinking pints of lager and black in a Prem cocktail bar pmsl. Plebs!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sean91 said:


> Omg this is hilarious and really interesting.
> 
> Keep posting this stuff.
> 
> Also. What's the arrangements with the races. Like you'll let in anyone on a Friday (with shoes) because it's usually dead, but Saturday you'll segregate the races because usually fights always occur?
> 
> And you must know what kind of groups are easier to handle than the rest. Seams like the white boys are just drunken idiots who scare easy and the Asians think they're bad. Tell us the common rules about it all.
> 
> Sounds absolutely mad your nights on these doors lol
> 
> And what's your back up plan if these so called big guys turn out to be who they say they are and come back with guns or knives?


 where i work its known as an Asian bar by everyone TBH. You will get white people walk past and we'll ask them to come in for 2-4-1 cocktails etc but you will hear people say no, its full of Asians. Its bizarre as before 12am midnight we'll have a mixed crowed in, race wise, but then after 12 all the whites leave and then groups of Asians come in. Place switches colour so to speak. We very rarely get any racism inside as everyone knows where to go. You will even get Asians from places like London who wont come in our bar cus its full of Asians, they wanna go to a mostly white people venue, its bizarre.

young whites are the worst, but again as everyone knows we're a popular Asian bar they simply walk past (before we turn them away lol). They prefer to go to places that sell cheap booze, £2 Jagers, £2 pint Carling etc, and binge drink, get absolutely wasted. They wont pay £8 for a double Ciroc in our place lol.

back up plan? lol. Just stand your ground and tell um to f**k off. I dont live in the city i work in, nor does my mate (head doorman) so we dont care about anyone down there. Just verbally destroy them and if they want it they can have it. So far everyone, everyone, even those who are supposed to have a name have all backed down. All plastic gangsters. Just go from calm to roid rage in less than a second scares um to death. Probably get shanked tonight now lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

crap night, no drama, town was dead. No Audi from last night, no arguments, no one pulled out the bar, no one to shout out, just stood there drinking free Red Bull all night.

some black guy got filled in after being pulled out of a bar down the road. Two door lads chased him, tripped him, then banged him with a massive right, only for the other doorman to run in and volley him in the ribs lol. Was touching women up inside the venue and kicked off when removed. Heard he swung for a doorman so thats why they chased and battered him.

that was the highlight of my night, watching someone else have all the fun.

students have important exams very soon so theyre all staying in. We had around 200 people in, when normally its 400 with a 50/100 waiting outside. Made us realise how many students come to us saturdays, where as before i thought it was the older generation, now looking at it its a mixed group of both. Surprised me.

no Audi ! w**kers. Knew they wouldnt be back but was kinda hoping. Plastic gangsters, all of them! lol

got a bottle of Mango Ciroc from work too. Sat after shift sampling all the flavours and decided to have that one. Usually have apple, vanilla or red berry, but wanted a new one and mango it was. Ciroc make a Peach one which is supposed to be gorgeous, but they dont sell it. Can get it off Amazon but then i have to pay for it rather than getting it for free off the venue lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

grrr, just remembered is a Bank Holiday weekend.....at theres boxing on Saturday night too, joy! And its gonna be warm.... this weekend is going to be nightmare with groups of males. Feck it, double dose of tren and sust tomorrow! :rage:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Well the Bank Holiday weekend was hit and miss. Friday, dead, zero people out, was hoping to finish an hour early but around 130am people from other bars that were shutting came to us, so stayed open till [email protected]

Saturday, was expecting loads of trouble TBH. Leicester had the last home match against West Ham in the afternoon, then have the Bellow vs Haye fight at night + the weather was fecking hot, so was rdy for anything and everything, but nothing happened. Was a sausage fest everywhere so we didnt let half the people in, not having a bar full of cock, would rather have half a full bar then backed full of blokes, too many males only leads to trouble. Was no women out, think with the footy and boxing the ladies stayed away and just let the fellas out. We had zero problems inside or out. I was actually shattered and aching from just standing there and doing nothing. Felt flat. Had s**t nights kip from the heat and tren sweats.

Sunday, pulled up into the car park and all you could hear was loud music booming out a bar close by. They had a summer party from 4pm onwards and everyone was hammered by the time we rolled up at 830pm. Everyones been out all day and wrecked lol. In fact i missed the turning for the car park cus of all the women outside the bar wearing hardly anything, had to drive round the block again lol. Everyone was there as we had no one in out bar when we entered. We only got busy around 12 midnight onwards but quickly filled up.

Had a little trouble towards the end of the night, which was funny cus i told my mate i have a feeling im gonna bang someone tonight. Had two nights of me being calm and stepping between door staff and refused pissed up punters, rather than me joining in on the rage, felt distant Friday and Saturday, but Sunday i was refreshed and rdy.

First bit of trouble was a group of bellends in rented sport cars pulling up outside the bars and revving theyre engines like feck...for no reason what so ever. Then wheel spinning off and doing stupid speed. Its a one way narrow/single road line/street we're on and the speeds these cars do they'll kill someone whos had a drink and steps out or falls. Was 3 cars that kept coming round, M4, AMG and a X6. The M4 stopped in the road up from us and no word of a lie they stayed there revving for 10mins. Cars and taxis behind beeping theyre horns to get them to move but they wouldnt. Eventually the M4 convertible stormed off and what happened, some bloke was half way walking across the street on his phone and the car stopped and beeped the guy. Oh dear! Obv the bloke gave them some s**t for driving to fast and this little Asian lad in the passenger seat got up and said something back. All hell broke loose then. Then older bloke exploded and the passenger opened his door to get out..... big mistake. The bloke ran round the front of the car and proper kicked the door shut! Sent the Asian lad flying back inside, not to mention the massive dint in the door! lol. Then as it was a convertible he was flying punches over the door lol. The AMG pulled up behind and 5 lads got out and ran towards the older guy. But by this time everyone on the street had had enough of these racing gimps in the mum and dads or rented for the weekend cars. Me and my mate ran over, door staff from down the road that never move even ran up lol. The AMG lads s**t it and quickly got back in theyre car and the M4 slowly pulled off, still with the bloke swinging punches lol. I thought f**k and volleyed the back wing as it pulled off then shouted s**t louds of abuse at the AMG. Everyone was clapping as everyone was pissed off with the little shits racing. That 18 plate M4 needs some serious panel work now lol. If its rented theyve just lost a s**t load on theyre deposit! Scuffed my steel toe cap on my boot, still got red paint on it lol.

Next, God, some people dont listen. Lad turned up in Nike trainers, shorts, t-shirt and cap. Obv dress code he wasnt allowed in. But would he go away....no. Kepted asking and asking but failed to understand the dress code. Eventually my mate lost his rag and started arguing with him. I got between and moved him on a little only for him to get cheeky and call my mate a c##t. So then i exploded. He got cheeky again but only as he was backing off, standard. I turned round and walked back to my door and then the bastard flicked the back of my head!!! I turned round and saw him laughing. No...oh no. I just charged him and his face dropped. Now im heavy but i can run like Forrest Gump, even with size 12 boots on and 19st im fecking quick. I chased him down the round with him looking round with pure fear on his face. Then he fecked up and took a wrong step, just as i was about to give up. He stumbled and went head first into a shutter! Then im over him and bosh, smashed him twice straight in the forehead with heavy rights! Had my gloves on and everything. Just gave him the two shots then walked away. He got up and ran...pussy. Again, everyone said some people dont listen and are twats when theyre drunk or off theyre heads. If you cant get in somewhere why hang around?! Knew i was gonna bang someone......was him! lol.

after that was an easy night. Had a nice crowed inside so stopped people in and kept it as was.

today tho, my fecking aches are killing from the running! Was a good 40m's sprint, wasnt gonna give up that easy! Had to put ice packs on my ankles this afternoon. Training legs this morning probably didnt help.

roll on this weekend. I think it'll be dead.


----------



## jake87

Defo rented cars. You get a handful of them club together to rent a motor for the weekend but the charges for damage on them is astronomical. Funny how they only give it when they're in big numbers. Probably aware of their brittle bones


----------



## Clubber Lang

jake87 said:


> Defo rented cars. You get a handful of them club together to rent a motor for the weekend but the charges for damage on them is astronomical. Funny how they only give it when they're in big numbers. Probably aware of their brittle bones


 def rented, they were only mid 20s. Fingers crossed the deposit was massive and they lost it! lol.

big panel dint in the passenger door from when the guy volleyed it shut, that was brill, and hopefully a dint in the rear wing from my boot! Can still see the look of fear on the passengers face when they drove off. Wasnt expecting a backlash like that! Whole street had enough of them. Bellends!


----------



## Clubber Lang

a bit of a boring weekend last week, kinda knew it would be, being the weekend after Bank Holiday and all.

shut a little early Friday as was totally dead, all of town was empty, dragged like feck. No trouble. Just sent bar staff out for food and ate on the front all night lol.

Wasnt expecting it to be busy Saturday either, so manager dropped a doorman so only 4x of us on, but ended up being rammed. Some students were out drinking as they'd had theyre exams Saturday day, then out on the piss at night. Had to stop people coming in as didnt have the door staff to cover the prem properly, still, place turned over some good money.

Trouble, just one event really. Was outside on the front with the manager, head doorman had gone inside for a walk round to see what the crack is as well as take a pee, so was just me and the manager on the front. Some skinny short bloke turned up asking for my boss, firm owner, said hes not here. He said ring him, in a way with attitude. Told him to bollocks and ring him himself...if he knew him. Then he was chatting absolutely random shite. "You see that guy there....." looked where he was pointing and was no body there, no one. Manager looked at me, i looked at him, thought here we go. He went on and on about people and this and that, yet there was on one on the street. Said im coming in, stopped him and said no. His eyes were massive, totally off his rocker. Said your wasted and refused. Said your eyes are massive. He said let me see them. How the f**k can you see your own eyes?! He wondered off to a group of lads and was talk utter BS to them. Whatever he'd taken it had proper kicked in lol. He must have been hanging around the front area for about 10mins before he got in front of the manager and grabbed his arm. Manager snapped his arm back by which time id shot over and palmed the guy flying. Kept pushing him back and back to the end of the queue and told him to just go home....but they never do. Next thing hes arguing with people at the back of the line, so i have to go over and try to move him on again. I walk back to the front only to find him arguing with people in the middle of the queue, and these lads really didnt like him, could see something about to happen. By this time the owner of the bar had turned up too. Was stood talking to the manager and could see whats happening. Guy was continuing to argue and situation was getting heated. Manager finally said, "just get rid of him". Walked over, locked him up from behind, dragged him into a doorway near the end of the queue and just gave him a round a fecks while banging his head against the door. Then threw him away. :rage: Finally he saw sense and walked away....only to come back later on to apologise lol. By that time you could tell the drug he'd taken has slightly worn off. Feck knows what he had but needs to stay away from it.

Was funny cus after the shift had finished and we're all having a drink and the manager was laughing as he was telling people in the queue to respect the staff and bar only to hear 3/4 bangs in the background as im hitting his head against the door while hes talking lol.


----------



## Lukehh

Clubber Lang said:


> got a bottle of Mango Ciroc from work too. Sat after shift sampling all the flavours and decided to have that one. Usually have apple, vanilla or red berry, but wanted a new one and mango it was. Ciroc make a Peach one which is supposed to be gorgeous, but they dont sell it. Can get it off Amazon but then i have to pay for it rather than getting it for free off the venue lol


 i love the french vanilla one personally, gotta be my fav out of all of them.

sounds like your having the same old fun, getting older now tho nearly 38 arent ya? do you feel your getting too old to deal with it anymore or no different? i can relate from memory to alot of the stories you tell haha.

I'll be back in January from that abh charge i told you about mate, got a 2 year ban so that'll be up in jan. So i'll have to go do the 4 day course and then reapply and see what happens, according to the SIA guidelines ill either get accepted or 'CAF' which means consider additional factors. If that's the case I will probably have to try explain the incident, show remorse and provide a few references which my previous venue will happily do so fingers crossed!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> i love the french vanilla one personally, gotta be my fav out of all of them.
> 
> sounds like your having the same old fun, getting older now tho nearly 38 arent ya? do you feel your getting too old to deal with it anymore or no different? i can relate from memory to alot of the stories you tell haha.
> 
> I'll be back in January from that abh charge i told you about mate, got a 2 year ban so that'll be up in jan. So i'll have to go do the 4 day course and then reapply and see what happens, according to the SIA guidelines ill either get accepted or 'CAF' which means consider additional factors. If that's the case I will probably have to try explain the incident, show remorse and provide a few references which my previous venue will happily do so fingers crossed!


 lol, 38 this year but i dont look and feel it, feel younger, probably cus juiced up all the time and stronger now then ever before lol. Not had anyone worry me in Leicester yet, theyre all tiny and i hear from other door lads the steroids down there are utter shite! Loads of bath tub brews i reckon.

if your getting references for applying for your SIA badge again, dont get it from people involved in the Security Industry. Look for people that have nothing to do with Security, business owners, managers etc, it'll go further.

my mate had his badge taken off of him for a charge, he appealed in November but heard nothing, so now hes writing a complaint. I dont him they dont done care, wont even read it. I / he knows one doorman that had his badge taken off him and didnt give him a reason. Hes dodgy, family history etc, he'd done nothing wrong, just got a letter in the post from SIA saying your badge has been terminated, no reason given. w**kers.


----------



## Lukehh

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, 38 this year but i dont look and feel it, feel younger, probably cus juiced up all the time and stronger now then ever before lol. Not had anyone worry me in Leicester yet, theyre all tiny and i hear from other door lads the steroids down there are utter shite! Loads of bath tub brews i reckon.
> 
> if your getting references for applying for your SIA badge again, dont get it from people involved in the Security Industry. Look for people that have nothing to do with Security, business owners, managers etc, it'll go further.
> 
> my mate had his badge taken off of him for a charge, he appealed in November but heard nothing, so now hes writing a complaint. I dont him they dont done care, wont even read it. I / he knows one doorman that had his badge taken off him and didnt give him a reason. Hes dodgy, family history etc, he'd done nothing wrong, just got a letter in the post from SIA saying your badge has been terminated, no reason given. w**kers.


 That's fair enough mate, your opinion interested me as I wondered how I would feel in the future, I'm 28 atm. My head doorman is 41 now and he seems happy to be fair.

Yeah i was thinking getting one from the venue i worked at, one from another venue in town then maybe one from my last full time employer? (I work in IT). I will also put in a statement from myself showing remorse and explaining that I never intended to harm the guy (I actually didn't I just gave one open palm strike to the face to get him to let go of me!).

Yeah from my experience the SIA are ruthless, not even intrested in speaking to people either there is no way to phone or email them. The only thing they have is a form on there website and they don't respond to that either.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Lukehh said:


> That's fair enough mate, your opinion interested me as I wondered how I would feel in the future, I'm 28 atm. My head doorman is 41 now and he seems happy to be fair.
> 
> Yeah i was thinking getting one from the venue i worked at, one from another venue in town then maybe one from my last full time employer? (I work in IT). I will also put in a statement from myself showing remorse and explaining that I never intended to harm the guy (I actually didn't I just gave one open palm strike to the face to get him to let go of me!).
> 
> Yeah from my experience the SIA are ruthless, not even intrested in speaking to people either there is no way to phone or email them. The only thing they have is a form on there website and they don't respond to that either.


 they do respond to emails but takes ages.

by boss managed to get a number for the SIA from somewhere as he lost his badge or was suspended, rang and gave sob story about family, bills, loosing house, got badge back. Not sure what it was suspended for tho.


----------



## Super -ingh

the weather is getting hot now, must be some heated drama at the doors clubber?


----------



## Sustanation

I think we're all way overdue for a @Clubber Lang update ??


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> I think we're all way overdue for a @Clubber Lang update ??


 lol.

i'll have some time tomorrow to write up and update :thumbup1:


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> lol.
> 
> i'll have some time tomorrow to write up and update :thumbup1:


 Let's av it then big man ??


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> Let's av it then big man ??


 lol, absolutely shattered at the moment, long door hours. Have plenty of stories to say, just need a good half hour to write it all.


----------



## Huntingground

Me and my missus used to go in Simpkins all of the time. She's a Leicester girl.

What door do you work mate or rather not say?

I live down South now anyway.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Well, its been ages since I did any updates, and as you've asked I'll write something for you lol.

Still training, in and out sessions, DY style, no fu**ing about and staying too long, just eat sleep train repeat. Missus has started training with me now and enjoying it. Shes packed all her high rep work and cardio crap in, and now doing compounds with me and sets to failure. Shes loving it. Also shes started her first steroid cycle too. 1ml Primo with 0.3ml of Hep EW, but now has changed test from Hep to Prop @ 0.6ml. Her power and strength has shot up, stronger than you think, especially legs, but shes always had strong legs as she swam at National level in her teens. She needs to come off the test soon, carry on with Primo but been on test for a while so needs to have a break. Could swap Prop for Var.

Lost two friends since my last big post. Lost a mate to depression, suicide, was only 24. Was his 25th birthday last Saturday. Saw him Friday afternoon, pulled over to chat to him, killed himself Saturday, his best mate found him. Horrible. Only 24!

Another friend died a few weeks ago. Still waiting for autopsy so unsure cause of death. Hes funeral is next Friday. Think there'll be fireworks at his funeral as he was going through a divorce and his ex is a utter benefit grabbing bitch. Spoke to my dead mates brother and he told me as soon as she found out he was dead she rang him asking for his brother bank statements! She wants to know what money and investments the poor guy had. Brother said no, not yet, hes only been dead a few days, so she rang the police on him! Worst thing is shes only gone on FB and invited everyone to his funeral. Shes not invited herself! My mates family is paying for all the funeral costs so she has no say in it, but she'll turn up! Fireworks! Stand back and watch lol.

Still working the doors. Just had an 'Assault' charge dropped against me and a work mate. Someone kicked off inside, dropped someone, then we went in and the guy punched the head doorman breaking his nose, then punched me twice while I trying to get a broken glass out his hand. We fell on each other while he still had the glass, so I did a single preemptive strike to his upper body to give me a second or two to get back on my feet and deal with the situation better. Someone snapchat videoed the strike and the guy who I struck went running to the FEDS, basically he wanted combo. He got proper filled in outside across the street by the guy he dropped inside, ended up with a broken leg and cheek but tried to pin it on us and the venue&#8230;.compo! But a few weeks after my police interview charges were dropped. Police were happy non of his injuries happened inside our place and was all done across the street. Absolute w**ker. He just wanted money. Got nothing.

Place where I work has had a refit, looks smart as f**k now. Had to have new uniforms which TBH look the business. Front door staff now have black overcoats and flat caps, so with the ties and waist coats we look the part. Look like Peaky Blinders. I look nails in it TBH lol. Had a great launch weekend last week, no trouble, but turned s**t loads away. The nobs were turned away went to a bar across the road and a few hours later&#8230;..massive fights inside. Dickheads cant drink and think theyre nails. They had massive amounts of trouble Friday and satuday. Friday ive never seen it so bad. Big groups being kicked out and fighting on the street. Punching to the floor and stomping, people running up and punching others in the back of the head. Fights went on for 15-20mins at a time! Then one police car would turn up and everyone runs away, only to return later. It's a joke. Entertaining for us to stand and watch tho lol. I think the owner is trying to ditch the door firm that runs it at the moment, but hes been threatened by them so think hes trying to use the police and licencing to demand the firm leaves and hires a new one. Owner wants us there, even requested me and my best mate work there to sort the door. Said he'll pay anything lol. They currently let every nob in and ends up kicking off, and kicks off bad. Just need a good solid front door team and refuse every bellend with trainers and hoodies. Its not hard, but they s**t it!

Tried some new supplements too, whey and pre-workout by Time 4 Nutrition. Someone from CNP left and copied all the best CNP supps, but used different flavours which are loads better. The toffee whey is heaven! The pre-workout knocks my socks off, and going to try the intra-training amino in Rhubarb & Custard flavour very soon, sounds well nice! Companies been out for years but only heard about it a few weeks ago. Top quality stuff!


----------



## Sasnak

Didn't you say that they've introduced body cams where you work in another thread (that got deleted)


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sasnak said:


> Didn't you say that they've introduced body cams where you work in another thread (that got deleted)


 Yeah soon after the event with this guy and FEDS we got issued a body cam for me to use. Very smart piece of equipment, same as the police use. Its 1080HD. We have no access to footage, just charge it up. Its a good tool TBH, the screen shows the people its recording, so someone arguing sees themselves, realise theyre being recorded and change there attitude. We also record events on the street that has nothing to do with us as theres quite a lot of fighting from a bar down the road and across the street. Record the shite doorstaff across the road trying to deal with idiots they let in and have kicked out. They threw someone out the door on Friday and the lad picked up a wood barrier post and launched it at the front door hitting someone. Doorstaff did nothing, fanny holes. Recorded that lol. They need to replace the door firm as ive not seen it that bad there since i started.


----------



## TITO

Sorry to hear about your mates passing bud. I had one last year that took his own life. Didn't have a clue he was even depressed

where do you live sounds like the Wild West with all the fights!!

Got any recent physique pics from what I remember u all ways looked in good nic?


----------



## Clubber Lang

TITO said:


> Sorry to hear about your mates passing bud. I had one last year that took his own life. Didn't have a clue he was even depressed
> 
> where do you live sounds like the Wild West with all the fights!!
> 
> Got any recent physique pics from what I remember u all ways looked in good nic?


 thanks mate. I knew my younger mate was going through a tough time, work, drugs, despression, but looking and talking to him you didnt think he'd have it in himself to commit suicide. His best mate saw him in the morning of the day he died, said he was off his tits but still with it. Said he was going home. Hours later he got a call from the lads mum saying hes gone missing. People went out to search for him, found him dead under a nearby underpass. I went down a few days after. Friends had already graffitied the walls with his name and whole place lit up with candles. Flowers everywhere. Was hard seeing it, upsetting. Only 24.

yeah across the road is terrible. Coked up nobs with no dress code, only encourages trouble. People in joggers getting let in? Come on ffs. Still, its one place for them to go to lol.

nah got no current pics. Ive got that much body hair at the moment i wash myself with shampoo! Weighing in at 18.9 currently.


----------



## Simon90

Clubber Lang said:


> Well, its been ages since I did any updates, and as you've asked I'll write something for you lol.
> 
> Still training, in and out sessions, DY style, no fu**ing about and staying too long, just eat sleep train repeat. Missus has started training with me now and enjoying it. Shes packed all her high rep work and cardio crap in, and now doing compounds with me and sets to failure. Shes loving it. Also shes started her first steroid cycle too. 1ml Primo with 0.3ml of Hep EW, but now has changed test from Hep to Prop @ 0.6ml. Her power and strength has shot up, stronger than you think, especially legs, but shes always had strong legs as she swam at National level in her teens. She needs to come off the test soon, carry on with Primo but been on test for a while so needs to have a break. Could swap Prop for Var.
> 
> Lost two friends since my last big post. Lost a mate to depression, suicide, was only 24. Was his 25th birthday last Saturday. Saw him Friday afternoon, pulled over to chat to him, killed himself Saturday, his best mate found him. Horrible. Only 24!
> 
> Another friend died a few weeks ago. Still waiting for autopsy so unsure cause of death. Hes funeral is next Friday. Think there'll be fireworks at his funeral as he was going through a divorce and his ex is a utter benefit grabbing bitch. Spoke to my dead mates brother and he told me as soon as she found out he was dead she rang him asking for his brother bank statements! She wants to know what money and investments the poor guy had. Brother said no, not yet, hes only been dead a few days, so she rang the police on him! Worst thing is shes only gone on FB and invited everyone to his funeral. Shes not invited herself! My mates family is paying for all the funeral costs so she has no say in it, but she'll turn up! Fireworks! Stand back and watch lol.
> 
> Still working the doors. Just had an 'Assault' charge dropped against me and a work mate. Someone kicked off inside, dropped someone, then we went in and the guy punched the head doorman breaking his nose, then punched me twice while I trying to get a broken glass out his hand. We fell on each other while he still had the glass, so I did a single preemptive strike to his upper body to give me a second or two to get back on my feet and deal with the situation better. Someone snapchat videoed the strike and the guy who I struck went running to the FEDS, basically he wanted combo. He got proper filled in outside across the street by the guy he dropped inside, ended up with a broken leg and cheek but tried to pin it on us and the venue&#8230;.compo! But a few weeks after my police interview charges were dropped. Police were happy non of his injuries happened inside our place and was all done across the street. Absolute w**ker. He just wanted money. Got nothing.
> 
> Place where I work has had a refit, looks smart as f**k now. Had to have new uniforms which TBH look the business. Front door staff now have black overcoats and flat caps, so with the ties and waist coats we look the part. Look like Peaky Blinders. I look nails in it TBH lol. Had a great launch weekend last week, no trouble, but turned s**t loads away. The nobs were turned away went to a bar across the road and a few hours later&#8230;..massive fights inside. Dickheads cant drink and think theyre nails. They had massive amounts of trouble Friday and satuday. Friday ive never seen it so bad. Big groups being kicked out and fighting on the street. Punching to the floor and stomping, people running up and punching others in the back of the head. Fights went on for 15-20mins at a time! Then one police car would turn up and everyone runs away, only to return later. It's a joke. Entertaining for us to stand and watch tho lol. I think the owner is trying to ditch the door firm that runs it at the moment, but hes been threatened by them so think hes trying to use the police and licencing to demand the firm leaves and hires a new one. Owner wants us there, even requested me and my best mate work there to sort the door. Said he'll pay anything lol. They currently let every nob in and ends up kicking off, and kicks off bad. Just need a good solid front door team and refuse every bellend with trainers and hoodies. Its not hard, but they s**t it!
> 
> Tried some new supplements too, whey and pre-workout by Time 4 Nutrition. Someone from CNP left and copied all the best CNP supps, but used different flavours which are loads better. The toffee whey is heaven! The pre-workout knocks my socks off, and going to try the intra-training amino in Rhubarb & Custard flavour very soon, sounds well nice! Companies been out for years but only heard about it a few weeks ago. Top quality stuff!


 Lucky about that charge being dropped. Did they suspended your badge in the meantime?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Simon90 said:


> Lucky about that charge being dropped. Did they suspended your badge in the meantime?


 badge wasnt suspended now. TBH they didnt have the right to do that. Was open and honest about the Preemptive Strike from the start, wrote it all up in my incident report in the venue book before i even knew this nob would go to the Police. So when the FEDS did come in for CCTV and copies of reports it was all there, so no cover up or lies. End of the day the t**t assaulted 3 people and had a broken glass in his hand that i wasnt sure if he used on the first male, and with his level of aggression and violence i wasnt risking it. His statement and his daughters statement didnt match anything that was caught on the CCTV + the CCTV of him getting destroyed across the street by the person this guy punched that started it all was enough for Police to decide non of his injuries were caused by Doorstaff like he was saying. C##t was only after compo, and if he could say they happened inside our place he can sue. But cus it happened away from us and on the street, no compo can be claimed. Scruffy t**t. Still get people talking about it now.

Busy weekend, especially last night, was queuing from 1130 till 215, and had to turn people away in the queue as we stopped letting in at 215. Took some serious dollar. People buying tables at £400 a piece just to queue jump. No trouble either which is good. But we did turn away loads of groups who looked like chav and problems.

Woke up fullof cold. Nose is like a tap, ears feel blocked, coughing. Wank. Had a cold for a while but last few days its got worse. Was suppose to train this morning but sod that, be snotting all over the equipment. Gonna go food shopping soon and get loads of lemsips and junk food. Need to shift it ASAP.


----------



## Clubber Lang

fairly steady few weekends at the moment. Even Thursday night, student night, that usually kicks off was quiet. Boss was ruthless on the front Saturday, no groups of lads from anywhere in Birmingham as we always have trouble from that area. They come and cus its not theyre town try and act like gangster, laughable, and kick off. They kick off always in groups as theyre all fanny holes fighting individually, and giant fanny holes in groups. Asians, and not being racist, are s**t fighters. They cant fight for s**t. Trouble foot positioning and balance. They prefer to attack for the side or back, and once down kick. Theyre gits for head kicks when someones on the floor. Bastards.

lost my s**t a few times this weekend with people back chatting for not being allowed in. Why get brave cus your not allowed in? Just walk the next bar?! Had a few strong word with nobs who've been removed from inside too. Verbally destroyed some ne, only for him to walk off and dropped a 5er. Jackpot lol. Ruined him and made a 5er lol.

its reading and exam time now, so not expecting a busy week at all.

got loads of events next month. Theres a Drum & Bass night coming up, place holds 1500 people! I cant wait for that. Drum & Bass nights are just full of students absolutely off theyre tits on Ket and MDMA lol. Zero trouble, no fights, nothing like that, just everyone drinking water, sticking theyre heads in the speakers and jaws swinging from left to right lol. Funny as feck! Cant wait.

gyms going out. Going to increase slin from 10 to 20iu on training days soon. Need to get some more dextrose powder in first. I did increase steds slightly by an extra 0.5ml of both T400 and Dec, but dropped that, dont need it. Just using 2ml Dec and TT400 EW with 50mg Prov ED with slin on the side and taking 2x adex tabs over the week. Job done.

missus is itching to get back on cycle too. Only been off two weeks! Asked a friend who knows a few females that use juice and see what they take and doses, get some ideas for my missus. See what he comes back with.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Was up early this morning, started to wake up early and fresh, but then again ive been going to bed around 930pm every night...rock and roll lol. Feck all on TV so i drop a zop and go to sleep. Eat sleep train repeat. So, up early, ate early, trained early. Was only a few people in the gym. Felt really good about things this morning while training too. Had a great chest sesh and was thinking when training that im in a good place, if that makes sense. I think its cus i havent touched any reccy drugs since Xmas day, tho i have been really tempted recently to get a 8th in and sniff the night away. Thought no, got to be good! If i have sniff i'll be f**ked for the whole week. Kills my appetite, lows sex drive, will mess jabs and training. Takes me ages to mentally get over a good sniff sesh. Need to stay strong and off it. We'll see ha.

Had a steroid jab in my foot the other day. Got Plantar Fascia, which is the tendon from your heel to your toes, ive got loads of micro tears in it so when you walk and the foot flattens it hurts like feck! Had loads of K-Tape wrapped round it to help lift the tendon so it doesnt flatten and stretch out as much, but early last week i did something and had to go to the GP and have the injection. Cant lie i was nervous. I dont mind injections, obv, but theres something about a 2.5" Green pin going into the side of your foot and has to hit the bone in the centre of your heel before injecting. And the anesthetic is in the oil, so only once the pins in and injection starts does the pain go away. Felt horrible. Was very painful once the anesthetic started to wear off, had to have a Tram, which i never take, so was bad. Was ok for a few days but now its starting to ache again. Wank.

Think im going to increase slin from 10iu pre to 10iu pre & post. Ordering more malto or dextrose last this week to cover carbs in take around training time. Thinking of trying some Gaspari Size-On for a intra-training shake too.


----------



## Sasnak

Plantar fasciitis is a bleeding nightmare. You ever tried any gh or peptides on it? I get it in my right foot quite bad. It cleared up a bit last summer but it's back with a vengeance atm. Rugby doesn't help. Someone has suggested taping it up and running tb500 and rest. Not got round to it yet mind


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sasnak said:


> Plantar fasciitis is a bleeding nightmare. You ever tried any gh or peptides on it? I get it in my right foot quite bad. It cleared up a bit last summer but it's back with a vengeance atm. Rugby doesn't help. Someone has suggested taping it up and running tb500 and rest. Not got round to it yet mind


 Ive had it months, came on all of a sudden, dont know what caused it. Yeah its a bitch to sort out. I saw a physio a few times and showed me how to tape it up properly to support it, which did help, had some pain relief instantly. But, the other day i was walking on some uneven surface while walking the dog and felt it go.

I spoke to my GP about it ages ago, and suggested straight away to have the steroid injection, but the thought of a 2.5" Green straw going into my foot to the bone put me off lol. Ive got a phobia about pins going into my feet. As a kid, i remember treading on some wood with a nail sticking up, which went straight through my foot and out the top, then in a panic and stood, with my other foot, on another fecking nail! Since then the thought of anything sharpe going into my foot is off putting lol. GP suggested inserts from my trainers/shoes, but my physio said im pretty flat footed so the inserts wouldnt do me much good for my foot shape.

Got a dull burning feeling in my foot now, about the spot where the pin would have touched the bone :/ Having codeine and iburprofen, washed down with a BrewDog lol


----------



## D 4 Damage

Always enjoy reading your up dates 

Insoles might be worth a look, no it's a different problem but the only thing to ever sort my shin splints out...

Stay strong with the rececys aswell mate, life's better with out, takes longer an longer every time. f**k that an just crack on....


----------



## Clubber Lang

D 4 Damage said:


> Always enjoy reading your up dates
> 
> Insoles might be worth a look, no it's a different problem but the only thing to ever sort my shin splints out...
> 
> Stay strong with the rececys aswell mate, life's better with out, takes longer an longer every time. f**k that an just crack on....


 yeah im gonna stay off reccys long as i can lol. TBH what ive been doing is treating myself to some top brand supplements for training rather than spending money on sniff. Find this increases my enjoyment with training as im looking forward to trying or tasting new things, and these items are cheaper and last longer than an 8th, which only lasts me about 6hrs pmsl. Rather spend £100 on supplements that'll last me a month than a bag that'll only last hours @ 150 a pop. Saving loads of money by staying clean. TBF my cycle is very cheap too. 2ml TT400 & Dec, 1x 50mg Prov ED, 1x Adex tab twice a week, with Slin on training days. Was going to increase sted dose but i dont need to.

Want to increase my slin dose soon, probably next monday, so gonna treat myself to some Gaspari Size-On for intra-workout, as the ratios of carbs etc is ideal for slin. Need to get that on order with some more dextrose powder.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Been a good week in the gym this week. Buzzing at the moment, really on a mental and physical high. Looking forward to going to sleep and i can get up in the morning to train. Havent had this buzz for months. Gonna smash it this week, getting really into it plus some s**t crack off at the weekend so need to carry on bulking and getting stronger.

Door work was a bit boring till last night. Students have exams next week so non were out this week. Saturday was busy with normal folk, had loads through the door and near zero trouble inside our place.

Was expecting trouble last time as was trouble late friday night at a bar up the road from us. Same door firm. 2 people who were barred, utter bellends, sneaked into the bar and then let other friends through a fire door. Door staff went in to remove and it all kicked off. Two of the lads got dropped on the way out, one throwing a glass at a doormen which missed and shattered against the wall behind the bar, glass going all over the bar staff. Eventually they all got removed but one still kicked the glass front door smashing it. Said they'd be back the next day, so Saturday day phone calls were made. The lads turned up at the place i worked, as my firm boss was working with me. Lads all rolling up in chavy stuff thinking theyre nails, scruffy f**ks. A few words were said and they walk away, only to get in the bar opposite us and 15mins later...fighting. Theyre dicks. They attacked a lad from the side, usual trick for them, then was 4 on 1 kicking contest. Pussy holes. They sneaked back into the same bar after legging it when coppers turned up, Absolute shite door staff there, scared of stopping them.

So, we finished at 330, the place the lads were drinking shuts at 4, and the place they kicked off the day before 6am. So were all left our place and went to the late bar where the trouble was, wait for them to show. Eventually the nobs turned up. Boss spotted them as they came round the corner. Our coats came off. badges off, hats off, left some staff holding them. Went to meet them half way and they s**t it. Still got mouthy but knew they wouldnt do f**k all, as they knew theyd get destroyed. Phone was past, spoke to someone, then passed back. A few of them chatted s**t and was a moment or two were i thought its gonna go, but they tried to calm things down as they wouldnt have a chance. Think if these cu**s down back off and keep a low profile the next call they get will be to arrange a meet, they bring theyre "boys" and we'll turn up and sort it properly. They need hurting, put some respect back into them. They walk round thinking theyre gangster, far from it. Theyre bullies, attack younger or old people cus they can win. Toe to toe with someone tasty theyre f**k.

gonna crack on with the gym this week. Go up a gear and destroy it rdy for the next time we meet um.


----------



## Clubber Lang

up date time.

Been a bit of a slow week at the gym, had odd jobs and been here there and everywhere. Im sure i went to the gym a few times but cant actually remember lol.

Had 3 nights on the doors with loads of Canadian students coming out the wood work. God i hate them. So arrogant, loud and full of sh#t. By last night i had enough and flipped when they kept coming outside to the front and chatting to mates in the queue. Verbally exploded cus they never listen, think theyre above everyone, so ruined them. All i remember is shouting saying Im sick of seeing your fcuking faces and hearing your stupid whinging Canadian fcuking accent, so fcuk off. There was a lot of swearing i know that much. I had a moment lol. TBH ive been quite calm since the assault charge claim was dropped, but ive been working with my main boss and he does the shouting, hes a angry man lol

Update on the bullies in the above topic. Since our little stand off we've found out that they 'hard men' actually went to the FEDS! Yep, the hard men who think theyre something actually went to the FEDS the day after they got removed from the bar! Grasses!! So now the whole town knows theyre rats and grasses and theyve all gone quiet. Think they realised theyre little fish in a big pond and s**t it. Best thing is, all of the incident of them kicking off, smashing a window, throwing a glass at bar staff is all on CCTV, plus older incidents including a possible GBH, which the police are aware of but didnt know the lads names, until now! Theyve shot themselves in the foot, with a 12-gauge. And now the town knows theyre rats they truly are fcuked! Hopefully they'll get smashed in soon, as no one likes a bully and especially not a bullying rat! Some of them were out Friday and last time, went into a bar across from each, but non of them looked over, s**t it!

This week im working the doors down Cheltenham for the races. Away Tues to Friday night, be full of coked up gimps.

Only got tomorrow to train then unable the rest of the week. Start fresh the following week.

Think missus is wanting to go back on cycle too. Been asking around and apparently 50mg NPP each week with some Var is good for females. So might try her on that with Rohm Thermo Liquid stuff.


----------



## Sasnak

Can't believe a year has flown by since you did the Cheltenham gig last year. iirc you were hoping to slap a few pi55ed up tweed cladded toffs but it was quiet. I'm a not a racing fan but I have been to a few meetings on a coach trip with blokes at my local club. I've only seen it kick off once, Nottingham I think, so maybe this year you'll see a bit more action


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sasnak said:


> Can't believe a year has flown by since you did the Cheltenham gig last year. iirc you were hoping to slap a few pi55ed up tweed cladded toffs but it was quiet. I'm a not a racing fan but I have been to a few meetings on a coach trip with blokes at my local club. I've only seen it kick off once, Nottingham I think, so maybe this year you'll see a bit more action


 yeah its come round quick

and yes it'll be full of tweed wearing [email protected], and young lads with stupidly short tight trousers with braces and thinking theyre a Peaky Blinder. Gonna be a long week!

Gym tomorrow to pump up chest, arms traps for the week pmsl.

only good thing about Cheltenham is the female horse mounted Police officers....mmmm. Want a selfie with them lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

working Cheltenham from tomorrow afternoon till friday night. A few of us going down.






lol. We'll try, but we hate pissed up tweed wearing feckers!


----------



## Clubber Lang

well finally back from working doors at Cheltenham, glad its over, long days and long drive there and back each day/night.

went well TBH, apart from one male on Thursday night who came sooo close to getting dropped. Refused him entry cus he was wasted then decided to make a run for it through the door lol. My head doorman grab his arm and was pulling him but the bloke was gripping a concrete post inside, was holding on like feck lol. I quickly went in and karate dropped his elbow joint and he let go. Then ragged him out and landed on the floor. As usual he got up and started giving it the big one. A female friend of his, his wifes sister, came out and tried to calm him down but he kept approaching us after we're telling him not to, so palmed him away on his arse about 3 or 4 times. I had enough at one point at took off my overcoat, not ripping it wrestling with this pr**k. Guns were out and on display so he and his friends saw some sense and they moved across the street, only for him to start pushing them out the way to come back. He actually pushed his wife to the floor face first! Then he tripped over and he went head first into the floor. He got so far back after his mate gave up and let him go, but he s**t it. Stopped when he was close to us, waited for his mate to start "holding" him back again pmsl. He eventually fcuked off, without his wife. Absolute dick!

Ladies day was  shite, full of blokes! I think the blokes come out cus they think it'll be full of bird but it isnt. Yesterday, the Gold Cup day, was the best for ladies, all drunk and left theyre boyfriends or husbands at home. I had some posh Cheltenham miltf all over me asking for my number, then she video chatted her husband and put the phone in front of me telling him i good looking! lol. If i was her husband id be straight down and pick her up! She left about an hour later pissed and holding hands with a 20 year old lad. Straight back to his hotel room! lol. Fair play to the guy.

other than that it was peaceful. Had a good laugh TBH. Got talking to people and some had won loads, other lost s**t loads. Was a slow'ish 4 days but worth it in the end.

missus new cycle landed. Starting Monday i think. Shes doing 0.5ml NPP EW with 10-15mg Var ED, and got her some Rohm Thermo-lipid. Do 1ml of that each morning.


----------



## jake87

I swear I start ducking and weaving about when I'm reading your posts about fighting pmsl


----------



## Clubber Lang

jake87 said:


> I swear I start ducking and weaving about when I'm reading your posts about fighting pmsl


 lol, theres so many gimps out there these days, drunk and drugged up. They think theyre nails mouthing off or threatening, but s**t it when you bite back and accept the challenge. They think you wont move off your door, but when you do or undo the rope from the barrier and walk forward they panic lol. Numptys!

got a big Bhangra event on Thursday. Got some India gangster rapping flying in....yes its as funny as it sound! lol. An Indian trying to rap in Indian is funny as f**k. TBH tho hes got the last laugh as theyre getting about 10k for less than 30mins work! Bastards lol

gonna be rammed that night, be people from every corner of the UK coming. Be surprised how far they travel just for a Bhangra night!


----------



## Sasnak

There will be some serious cash spent that night then. It always makes me smile when people talk about the Jews having all of the money. When it comes to wealth creation over the last 30 years the Hindu boys have knocked spots off the Jews when it comes to making cash.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sasnak said:


> There will be some serious cash spent that night then. It always makes me smile when people talk about the Jews having all of the money. When it comes to wealth creation over the last 30 years the Hindu boys have knocked spots off the Jews when it comes to making cash.


 yeah theyre parents push them as children in terms of education, so most end up as lawyers, doctors, dentists or business people etc. Asians, Indians especially, invest theyre money well, either into shares or into other/ a relative business, so they share the wealth to make more wealth. Makes sense. They keep a lot of things between family too. Clever.

Been a lot of money spent yes. Unsure of ticket price but the promoters will still make a killing even after paying out 10+k for a shitting rapper lol. The last event we did for the same guys and Bhangra etc, the rapper cost 10k and was on stage for less than 10mins! He came on stage and shouted abuse at the crowd, which i hear is normal, then about caused a riot with people trying to climb over the barriers to attack him! The promoters told him to get off stage and chill out only for my door boss to tell him to f**k off and not come back pmsl. Wasnt safe tbh. Barriers were collapsing with doorstaff holding them back! 10k for less than 10mins work.

Apparently this rapper is only about 5ft tall lol. And banned in Canada and other countries cus people have been shot in the crowd......cant wait!

Will try and get his name.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Well the Thursday night Bhangra night pretty good, sure was a lot of lightbulbs changed lol! Must admit Indian music tho not my cup of tea theyre dancing is pretty cool to watch. Dont think i'll try it myself, theres too much movement for me lol. Great to watch tho, especially the pros. They had singer flown in from India. Paid 6k for him, then other people, DJs about 2k a pop. Not sure how the promoters made money but id imagine theyre laughing. I know drink sales were good, Ciroc bottles flying everywhere. One thing i do enjoy watching and listening to is the big Indian drums they use. Had two pros in for that. Two lads smashing fcuk out these drums going in tune with the dance track, sends the crowd wild. Bass goes through you. Theyre mint, worth every penny!

Not as much trouble this time compared to last. Had a few incidents at the start/middle of the night, mostly down to people drinking to much too quickly, battered. A few fights and people being pulled down. One young group, Birmingham scum lol, got removed. Gave it the big one outside in front of everyone but its all just hot air. I actually, for once, stayed out of it. Decided to take a step back at watch others, was tired lol. I did get involved pulling a few lads out and nearly fell down the sodding stairs with someone, let go in time before making a fool of myself. Somehow managed to crack my big toe nail in half too. God knows when that happened.

Got a Drum and Bass night at the same place next Friday. I cant wait for that. 1,500 tickets sold i believe, thats 1500 kids absolutely off theyre tits climbing in giant speakers lol! Everyone on MDMA and Ket. Did one by the same promoters a few months ago for the first time and loved it, purely because of the drugged up jaw swinging faces these people pull lol. You get zero trouble at these events as well, because everyone is high as f**k lol. They only drink water and pop drugs. Musics terrible, but i'll be on the front door and then walking around freely after last entry. Sod being stuck inside on one position, thats a minions roll lol.

Had a pub crawl last night, 200+ Greek students all in one go. Must admit, theres some yummy Greek students i didnt know about lol. Theyre all so small too. Average height must about around 5ft lol. Should have followed them and joined in lol.

Gym, gym been s**t since i went to Cheltenham. Been doing other things and its all slipped. Diet, training, all behind. Weights dropped too as lost my pump. Starting again Monday properly. Food and everythings all in, so Monday is a fresh start. I always have the idea of training weekends, but TBH when you get in at 5am and up at 830am you just cant be arsed lol. Still maintaining jabs, just everything else.


----------



## anna1

Us Greeks are not known for our height I'm afraid lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

anna1 said:


> Us Greeks are not known for our height I'm afraid lol


 short and sweet? :lol:


----------



## anna1

Clubber Lang said:


> short and sweet? :lol:


 Just short lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Saturday night was busy on the doors. Lost my s**t a few times. Was one of those nights that people wanted to argue and then say "well i'll just stand here, you cant do anything"...grrr, nobs.

Was shattered Sunday as i had to be up early Friday and Saturday morning to catch the postman, then struggled to sleep in the afternoons, so was dazed by Sunday. Think i had 3.5hrs sleep Saturday after Fridays shift. Got up at 10am Sunday, did some rounds, then back to bed at 12 till around 4pm. Then had a zop Sunday night to stop myself from waking up around 9pm.

Back into the gym and getting back to normal. Diet, training, all dropping into place again. Gonna order some InOne Pharma Naps and blast 100mg ED of those for 3 weeks.

Missus is getting stronger already with her NPP and Var cycle. We both did legs today, seperately as my foot tendon is still in recovery (plantar fasciitis) so i cant press etc which will flatten and stretch the tendon under my foot thats injured, so i did 10x super sets jumping from leg extensions to lying curls. She came over after doing some press work and got 6x reps out @ 200lb on the leg extension! Loving it! Im itching to get back on the Hack machine but worried my foot injury will come undone. Wanna get back on the Hacks and see what my missus can do! I did some calve raises at the end, havent done them for months, and already im regretting it, foots starting to ache :/ loading up on anti-inflams.

Got a Drum and Bass event this Friday, cant wait! Think they've sold 1400 tickets but saying upto 1800 might turn up. Unsure yet, could be BS but hope its rammed! I think we're going from 10x doorstaff to 15, so numbers could be very high. Cant wait to see the faces of the drugged up students lol. See theyre jaws rocking from side to side on MDMA and Ket lol!


----------



## anna1

Happy you're updating with your girlfriend's progress. It's almost a double log now lol

only second week and she feels stronger ? Must be the npp

is she holding any water? Putting on weight?


----------



## Clubber Lang

anna1 said:


> Happy you're updating with your girlfriend's progress. It's almost a double log now lol
> 
> only second week and she feels stronger ? Must be the npp
> 
> is she holding any water? Putting on weight?


 cant see / or havent noticed any water retention, still early days tho, just started week no.2 yesterday. Body weight, unsure. Ive asked if she weighed herself at the gym last week, she didnt, numpty. Shes gonna jump on the scales tomorrow and see how her weight changes.

was talking to a friends, he has his Pro-Card, missus at the weekend. She did comps and juice. She was ripped to feck back in her day, won loads. Was nice talking to her while my missus was there, throwing questions at her. Her fav cycle was Test-Prop, Primo and Anavar. She was taking 0.5ml of Test-Prop and 1ml Primo EOD! I asked what dose Var should took and said she didnt know, just had 2x tablets over the day and wasnt sure what dose they were! lol. She used a lot of the Helios liquid Clen too. Said she got addicted to it, but said it was the buzz from it. I know a few people that have used and never mentioned anything about a buzz or being addictive. After her comps she went into bodybuilding and ended up weighing in 95kg @ 5ft 2! lol. Squating 3 & half plates each side! Told us she woke up one morning and just like that decided it was too much. Lifestyle and body weight was getting in the way, so packed it all in. Had a good break for a number of years but now shes back on Test-Prop and Primo. I think its cus ive been asking within friends about females and AAS usage and its possibly brought back good memories, so shes back on. lol. Think her exact words were "fcuk it" lol.


----------



## anna1

Clubber Lang said:


> cant see / or havent noticed any water retention, still early days tho, just started week no.2 yesterday. Body weight, unsure. Ive asked if she weighed herself at the gym last week, she didnt, numpty. Shes gonna jump on the scales tomorrow and see how her weight changes.
> 
> was talking to a friends, he has his Pro-Card, missus at the weekend. She did comps and juice. She was ripped to feck back in her day, won loads. Was nice talking to her while my missus was there, throwing questions at her. Her fav cycle was Test-Prop, Primo and Anavar. She was taking 0.5ml of Test-Prop and 1ml Primo EOD! I asked what dose Var should took and said she didnt know, just had 2x tablets over the day and wasnt sure what dose they were! lol. She used a lot of the Helios liquid Clen too. Said she got addicted to it, but said it was the buzz from it. I know a few people that have used and never mentioned anything about a buzz or being addictive. After her comps she went into bodybuilding and ended up weighing in 95kg @ 5ft 2! lol. Squating 3 & half plates each side! Told us she woke up one morning and just like that decided it was too much. Lifestyle and body weight was getting in the way, so packed it all in. Had a good break for a number of years but now shes back on Test-Prop and Primo. I think its cus ive been asking within friends about females and AAS usage and its possibly brought back good memories, so shes back on. lol. Think her exact words were "fcuk it" lol.


 Haha well I can see why the feeling can be addictive, not the substance itself

thank you for the feedback

I think I'll go with primo +anavar . Starting next week and will try to diet lol

well , keep us posted

Thanks for that !


----------



## Clubber Lang

Been a long week, absolutely shattered and feet are killing me. Tempted to buy one of those foot spa things you bought your mum in the last 80s, early 90s lol. Just sit with my feet in it while having a beer watching TV.

Door work. Thursday, was quiet where we was. The singer Drake was making an appearance at a local club so everyone went there. Talking to the promoters and they said Drake got paid 100k just for turning up. He didnt even have to perform if he didnt want to either! Just got 100k for walking on stage. He did perform a few songs but buggered off lol.

Friday i was at that drum and bass night. That was one long shift! 8.5hrs of pounding bass music. 1500 people in, all off theyre tits lol. Caught loads doing drugs and the doorstaff came to me one after the other with drugs to hand in lol. I was on the front all night but did go in towards the end, and OMG, you had half the club furthest away from the stage all sat down in circles like they were camping, and then as you walked towards the stage it was rammed. Was like walking closer to the sun the closer you got, the heat was incredible. Think a few people pasted out it was that hot + theyre all drugged up. We had paramedics on site which were used a few times. People taking too much ket and going down the hole, obv the heat didnt help some, and we had one female who had a drug fit. She was dancing and then suddenly collapsed on the dance floor. Paramedics rushed in and stabilized her. Even when she was pasted out her heart rate was at 150. Paramedics managed to bring it down before putting her in the ambulance.

We caught a dealer too. Doorstaff watched him pull a massive bag out and get something out and pass it someone. Pulled him out and searched him, had a bag full of smaller bags. Rang the police on him as it wasnt for personal use. Lad was shaking and shitting it. I wasnt helping by telling him hes gonna get kicked out of Uni as the police will, and they do, inform the Uni of criminal incidents of theyre pupils. He might get done for personal use, or they'll do him for supply with intent, as his wallet had about £250 in, obv dealing. So the student will get put infront of the Board at Uni to explain and find out his fate. And TBH most Uni's have zero tolerance for such things. Unlucky!

Saturday, yesterday, was wank. To say it was pay weekend no one was out. Zero arguments, zerp trouble, boring lol.

Got some InOne Pharma Naps friday, so started 100mg ED. Friday night i could already feel my BP increasing. See what happens over the next few weeks. Got a phone call from a company i do work for, been quiet recently, and been told all next week we have panic last minute jobs on, so no time for training. Just started the bloody Naps too! Was thinking of stopped and start them later, but thought f**k it. Most of my work is hands on so its like all day cardio lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

decided to drop the Nap 50s for the time being. Got loads of away work landed on us for this week and next, so i wont be training till at least thursday next week, so pointless taking 100mg Nap 50s if im not training. Started to feel the InOne Pharma Naps from day one, and by Sunday afternoon when i was walking the dog i felt heavy in my body, if that makes sense. Stopped taking the Naps Sunday after i found out about all this work late Saturday. Will jump back on the slin and Naps in about 2 weeks time when i know ive got a clear run and not working away unable to train and eat right.


----------



## Clubber Lang

bit of a crap point at the moment. Ive got away work will middle of next week so have been training at all + me and the missus, the missus especially, has had that stomach bug. I was throwing up for a day and felt crap but missus has had the shits for about 5 days now.

gonna get next weeks work out the way, think im gonna have a good drink one night, then the following Monday when works done we'll both crack on again.

we're both still jabbing, but stopped orals straight away when we got ill.

im quite tempted to run Naps with Var when i get back, or carry on again with the 100mg Naps then drop on Var afterwards + oils and Slin. Cant decide. I did think of 100/100 Naps and Var but might send my BP sky high lol


----------



## Sasnak

Hope you and the Mrs feel a bit better by the time you read this clubber. The thought of anadrol, ill or not. Let's just say it isn't for me.


----------



## Clubber Lang

well i got up Sunday with a dodgy feeling stomach and by lunchtime i was pissing s**t out my arse hole every 5mins!!! Took a load of s**t stoppers but zero effect. Was seriously considering lying on the bathroom floor cus by the time i got on my bed i was back up again. Added up taking a few diaz to try and sleep. Eventually my shits slowed and i feel asleep, only to wake up and throw up a buckets worth of sick. Felt so much better after that but still felt wank.

had a way work today which i had to go to, gotta be done by wednesday so ill or not i had to go. Had liquid shits this morning and zero energy. Didnt eat everything till i got home in case of firing it straight out. My bodies so dehydrated even my dick and bollocks have shrank lol.

just started to eat some solids again, toast, and about to eat a pot noodle. Had some Yakult and Pro-Biotics earlier before falling asleep for 3 hours straight, totally shattered from lack of food. Hadnt eaten anything for near 24hrs.

hoping it'll shift soon, cant be doing with this.

missus had it a week ago, and bizarrely i get it exactly a week later! Stupid stomach bug!!!


----------



## Sasnak

These types of bug are really contagious and have an incubation period where you don't feel ill.

A few years back I came down with the same thing you have on the Thursday. On Friday I contacted the skipper of the rugby team I play for and told him I was looking doubtful for the game on Saturday. He told me that 3 or 4 other lads had contacted him saying the same. By Saturday I think 9 players in total had cried off with the same illness and we had to postpone the fixture.

Last year our first team had the same. They contacted the opponents they had played the week before and they also had players down ill.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sasnak said:


> These types of bug are really contagious and have an incubation period where you don't feel ill.
> 
> A few years back I came down with the same thing you have on the Thursday. On Friday I contacted the skipper of the rugby team I play for and told him I was looking doubtful for the game on Saturday. He told me that 3 or 4 other lads had contacted him saying the same. By Saturday I think 9 players in total had cried off with the same illness and we had to postpone the fixture.
> 
> Last year our first team had the same. They contacted the opponents they had played the week before and they also had players down ill.


 its wank.

since sunday, until lunchtime today, all ive eaten this week is 2x cans of soup, and half a loaf of bread!

Ive just had a sachet of rice as ive read theres 4 foods you can eat safely with a stomach, Bread, Rice, Applesauce and Toast (BRAT). So far the rice has stayed down/in lol. Hoping the worst is over as ive not had a shite today yet. Nor have i had any s**t stoppers.

I cant wait to get healthy again and start filling my face and training. Be a few more days yet before i eat what i want. Will jump on the scales at the gym soon so see what ive lost, and then go from there. Need to drive past the gym tomorrow so will just pop in for the scales.

missus is in the same boat, itching to train but at the moment its best to rest and regroup.


----------



## Clubber Lang

just started to eat properly again today, 6 days after getting the bug! Ate a few things last night and kept them down/in, so ate normal things today but didnt over do it quantity wise. If stomachs fine later and by morning im going all out!

went to the gym today, first time in 2 weeks due to work as well as 1 week having the shits. Ive dropped down to 17st 8lb! Was around 18.6 ish before this happened. Goes to show how fast my metabolism still is and how quick i can loose weight. From sunday till thurs i probably ate a loaf of bread and 3/4 cans of soup...wank!

did a little training today, just 2x excerises of 2x sets per muscle group, so chest, back, shoulders etc, just covered the basics. God, but the 2nd exercises i was blowing. Strength and stamina has totally crashed. Bug has wiped me out. But im eating again now so give me a few days to get back into it and see what weight i can put on quickly. Be interesting.

Started on 100mg Naps ED now too.


----------



## Clubber Lang

4lb up this morning from saturday.... hope it carries on that quick! Eating like a pig on deca!


----------



## anna1

Hope you're both on the mend quickly

sounded like a nightmare


----------



## Clubber Lang

well ive put back on 8lbs since Saturday, happy days! Will still keep eating as much as poss in regular times and increase water intake.

been training 5 days in a row now, aching everywhere, especially legs! Having to collapse onto the sofa or toilet, then roll off. Cus of my feet injury ive only been doing leg extensions and curls, basically keeping weight and pressure off my foot. But, decided to do some light weight sets on press and hacks, very light, but DOMS are massive. Its just down to doing a new movement, or movement i havent done for weeks, killer.

started doing 4iu GH with 10iu slin pre-workout, see how that goes. Naps seem to be working, looking fuller, but that could just be the weight ive put back on since my stomach bug.

missus is doing very well on her NPP and Var, and Clen. Ive noticed her body change, especially round her arse 

bank holiday weekend so busy on the doors. 3 nights so pissed up nobs. Warm weather doesnt help + i think its a full moon weekend! That makes all the difference!


----------



## Sustanation

Mate i fu**ing love your updates, one of the few reasons left that i still come on to uk muscle if I'm honest.

Have you used anymore Inone pharma products as thinking of using them exclusively for a cycle.


----------



## Sustanation

@Clubber Lang


----------



## Sustanation

Without a @Clubber Lang post i might aswell quit uk muscle ?


----------



## Sustanation

@Clubber Lang where you at!


----------



## Super -ingh

Sustanation said:


> @Clubber Lang where you at!


 Clubs come back!!!!!


----------



## Sustanation

Come back @Clubber Lang


----------



## Clubber Lang

im still watching from time to time ha


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> im still watching from time to time ha


 Don't tease us with this one liner - give us a good story lol


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> im still watching from time to time ha


 Come back buddy i need to know if nuero pharma is still good to go, i need a clubber story and also DM'd you mate.


----------



## Sustanation

@Clubber Lang


----------



## Sasnak

Yeah, come on clubber. You must have a few tales to tell by now


----------



## Sustanation

@@Clubber Lang

Must had a million stories by now lol.


----------



## MM84

Other forum :whistling:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Down Devon enjoying myself at the moment. Back next week, then the week after ive got a cycle planned. Be my first proper cycle under a coach with diet and training plans/programmes. Should be interesting. Will post it up on here i think.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> @@Clubber Lang
> 
> Must had a million stories by now lol.


 will start writing again when my next cycle starts, start of Feb.

ive been cruising on just 1ml test with 0.5ml deca EW for 18 weeks now! 18 weeks! Never taken such low doses for that length of time, ever lol.


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> will start writing again when my next cycle starts, start of Feb.
> 
> ive been cruising on just 1ml test with 0.5ml deca EW for 18 weeks now! 18 weeks! Never taken such low doses for that length of time, ever lol.


 U lost any size? And how injuries playing up?

Finally....thank fek ur back lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> U lost any size? And how injuries playing up?
> 
> Finally....thank fek ur back lol


 i was 19st when i started with my coach. Within a few weeks of following the diet plan i dropped as low as 17st 10. Then slowly built some weight back up. Im around 18.3 now, give or take a few lbs depending on day, rest or training.

got a injured Plantar Fascia which i cant seem to shift. Had either slight tennis elbow on both arms from week 10 in, but theyre about recovered. Think i strained them on Preacher Curls.

knees arent too bad now.

just making sure everythings sleeved up while training, covered in tiger balm underneith and ice things after training.

start a proper cycle start of Feb so cant wait for that.


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> will start writing again when my next cycle starts, start of Feb.
> 
> ive been cruising on just 1ml test with 0.5ml deca EW for 18 weeks now! 18 weeks! Never taken such low doses for that length of time, ever lol


 Great to hear buddy, which coach are you using if you don't mind me asking, still training in illkeston?


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> i was 19st when i started with my coach. Within a few weeks of following the diet plan i dropped as low as 17st 10. Then slowly built some weight back up. Im around 18.3 now, give or take a few lbs depending on day, rest or training.
> 
> got a injured Plantar Fascia which i cant seem to shift. Had either slight tennis elbow on both arms from week 10 in, but theyre about recovered. Think i strained them on Preacher Curls.
> 
> knees arent too bad now.
> 
> just making sure everythings sleeved up while training, covered in tiger balm underneith and ice things after training.
> 
> start a proper cycle start of Feb so cant wait for that.


 mate seriously give the heel gels a go if ur plantar fascia is bad, I had that last year outa nowhere and was killing me. went to a blind masseuse lol and he said the gels really help, I wore mine for 5 months and then bang it went, it did make walking much less painful at the beginning aswell

now I got tennis elbow which is killing me lol - that I think will hover around for a long time


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> Great to hear buddy, which coach are you using if you don't mind me asking, still training in illkeston?


 Me and the missus are with Josh Maley aka The Viking. Top bloke, really down to Earth and easy to talk to. Comms are great with him and everything hes done for me and missus speaks volume.

the guys massive too, 6ft 5 or something, 340lb off season and around 290 on stage. He won his 2nd Mr Uni title last year, then went to Italy for the NABBA and won that.


----------



## D 4 Damage

Good too see you back on you log, always enjoyed reading the tails from work aswell


----------



## Clubber Lang

Right, after 20 weeks on the lowest dose ive ever taken, 1ml Test with 0.5ml Deca im finally back on a proper cycle 

Got the go ahead from my coach before Christmas but was busy after NY and then had a break away with the missus so started last Monday, so this is week 1.

Doing, so far, he says he'll increase some meds;

12 weeks;

600mg Test of my choice, Sust each week

400mg Mast-e each week

200mg Tren each week

25mg Prov ED

40mcg Clen on training days, 4x per week

12.5mcg T3 ED

0.1mg Adex Mon, Wed, Fridays.

will include Anavar for the last 6 weeks of cycle, not mentioned dose.

This is the first cycle ive done with a coach and having a tailor made diet and training plan in place, so should be good. Just gotta drive forward and put the effort in now.

Starting weight was 18st on Monday, dropped down to 17.12 yesterday but today was back upto 18st 2 ha.

I was heavier, around 18.4 but these last two weeks have been hard and stressful for me but mostly for my missus. Her brother isnt in a good way mentally, been bad for a while and told us he actually Googled most painless way of killing yourself. Thought about suicide over Christmas, which came as a massive shock. Knew he was bad but didnt realise it was that bad. His head is a mess, he says he doesnt know whats real and what isnt. Bad. Hes getting help now and moving back home with his Dad which is a massive positive. He needs a safe place to stay were hes comfortable. Docs have given him Diaz tabs to chill him out, stop his mind from thinking too much. Hes got appointments with mental health people, unsure when, but all this has really knocked mine and the missus training back. Cant do much for him now, its all in his hands and the experts, so as our coach as said, and not in a horrible way, we have to move forward and concentrate on training, especially as im now on juice.

Shaking like a shitting dog off the Clen straight away, and got a buzz from being on juice again. Noticing body temperature is higher during training sessions and im sure i had my first Tren dream last night, was fecked up, but not a nightmare lol


----------



## Clubber Lang

Door work was fun last night, student night. Had about 30 lads all from Birmingham, its always Birmingham, being total dicks. Walk some out who then quickly disappeared only to return wearing someone elses jacket or t-shirt, they think we're stupid.

Kicked one short lad out and OMG did he think he was nails. Did some weird boxing moves and made a move towards one of us, not me, its always my short mate that gets picked on lol, so my collegue pushed his away only for him to charge forward. I ended up pushing him straight into the fence head first and then to the floor, for him to get up and try kicking lol. That didnt go well, he was that pissed when he kicked with one leg he slipped on his other and landed flat on his back, right in front of everyone smoking outside. Everyone just laughed and he walked off head down lol. pr**k.

Then another group got kicked out and started mouthing off from 20ft away. Hard people threatening you from 20ft away, classic. They were there for ages as well, play acting, walking towards us only for a girl to 'hold' them back lol. Thats always funny, girlfriend is so strong she can hold a bloke kicking off, or is he just letting her cus hes full of hot air and a pussy hole who'll get ruined if he did go toe to toe, hmmmm. lol

Not been this bad for ages, so hopefully it'll calm down for a bit now. Comes in waves.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Absolutely shattered, so today, Sunday, im doing sweet feck all but eat and sleep, after ive jabbed, which TBH i really dont wanna do but am just going to get it done.

Got home 4am Saturday from work, only to be up by 8am and picked up again for door work at 10am. Had to do some security work for a Chinese New Year celebration, so really quiet so when sooo slow. Then stayed down there for food and a recharge before starting doors at 9pm on my regular place, did a 16hr shift by the end of it.

Door work was mental, not mad busy but everyone was drinking to get smashed! Refused and argued with tons of regulars who decided to for some strange reason to turn up wearing trainers, Nikes, when everyone knows Saturday night rule no1 is no trainers, zero chance of getting in, yet they tried it and then argued the tosh. Then everyone turns up well after 2am when we stop letting people into the venue and stood they expecting to get in. Our friends are in there, but......can you just.....we know..... I ended up exploding, lost it TBH, shouted at everyone to f**k off and get a life only for someone to reach over and tap me on the shoulder to ask to come in! I had to walk off, head doorman pushed me inside for a bit after a punched a wooded door full force. Was tired, exhausted, stressed and started Tren that week lol.

Got called racist again, that was earlier, in fact that was what triggered my hour of verbal abuse at everyone who pissed me off lol. No one would make eye contract by the end of my shift. Apparently being white and not letting a white person into the venue makes me racist? lol. Nothing to do with the fact he was wearing sports trainers lol. Heard him shout racists 4 times before i unleashed on him. Im a white and racist to other white people?! lol.

Not had a night like this for months, something in the water, people were just so dense and just didnt listen to anything we we're telling them. Must have been a full moon or something!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Week 2 of 12;

Good start to the week, strong with good stamina. Did feel off my tits while training tho. Mixture of Clen and an American pre-workout with different versions of caffeine in and yohimbine included, buzzing for ages.

Libido is up and can feel body temperature raising. Def more aggression from the tren too.

Sent check in today to my coach so will get reply tomorrow and see whether he cuts my food intake and increase PEDs.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Another good day today, good strong Leg/Pull session.

Knees are in a much better place now ive dropped Hacks, they ruined me and it wasnt till we dropped them i realised the pain the caused me.

Switching leg press from Hammer Strength to another on rails and again much better for me. Lower back doesnt hurt afters as i fit more comfortably in this one. Enjoying pressing now with overall lifting weight going up week on week. Nice to be able to train legs again without being in pain afterwards. Getting much stronger each week on other exercises like hams and adductor etc.

Forearm is holding up as well, but after Pull sessions i wear my tennis elbow compression sleeves during the day and sleep with them on too. They help TBH.

Coach got back in touch with this weeks programme. Hes taken away some of my peanut butter during training days, and a cereal bar post workout. Also increased cardio to 2x 30min hard spin bike sessions followed by Abs from just once per week. Wednesdays and either Saturday or Sunday. Sat and Sun are gonna be hard for me as i do the doors and not home till 4am, then up again at 8/9am to walk the dog and do house crap and shopping. I might do my 2nd cardio and abs Saturday as by Sunday im totally f**ked. He knows this but has said on voicemail in needs doing, so i think Saturday and rest/sleep all day Sunday.

Def noticing Tren sides now. Last night i woke up at 4am fresh and struggled getting back to sleep. Body temp is also up, walking round the house topless most of the time even when its snowing outside lol.


----------



## Sasnak

Clubber Lang said:


> Tren sides now


 You might be due a visit from an old friend


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sasnak said:


> You might be due a visit from an old friend
> 
> View attachment 179705


 LOL......not seen him yet!

laughed the other day tho, just started Tren, about 2 days in, and switched over to watch some of T3.....watching the start were there was loads of those things walkign around and staring straight down the camera at me......brought back terrible flash backs lol

dreams so far have been bizarre and no nightmares. Was in a 1980's red Escort van/car the other night trying to get away from the FEDS but my mate was driving and only doing about 10mph. People were walking past us sat in the van pmsl. I always remember my dreams. Was spray painting stolen petrol pumps last night, why i have no feckin idea lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Strong start to the week, Monday is always my best day, probably cus i go to bed around 8pm for about 10hrs sleep lol. Much needed tho, i get limited sleep Friday and Saturday from door shifts.

Start of week 3 today of 12 week cycle, and noticing an increase in strength with reps increases on most exercises. Feel i can continue and do more on certain movements so mentioned that to my coach on check in. Temper is a little shorter too, but that could be down to family issues on my missus side, and the fact i deal with utter pissed up nobs at weekends lol.

Checked in with coach today so waiting for his chat tomorrow and adjustments to diet and training. Def need to shift more body fat so you could be cutting my carbs and fats more as well as possibly increasing my T3 and Clen dose. Find out tomorrow.

Weight holding at 18.1.

Door work. Lost my s**t Thursday night, rich mummy and daddy students! One of my colleagues walked someone out, drunken male, had enough, so i opened the rope to let him out. Just as the male passed me he said "fcuking N-word!" I went mental and threw him out onto the pavement then lifted him up by the scruff of his neck stretching his Neil Barrett t-shirt. Was screaming at him saying who you calling a N-word, then sent him to the floor again. I hate racists, its 2020 for fcuk sake! Got a lot of handshakes after that of people. Racism like that is totally uncalled for. The t**t turned up Saturday night as well, claiming it wasnt him, then said he was too drunk to remember. I said shall i go get the black doorman you called the N-word and let him knock you out, cus i will! He put his head down and walked off. Head doorman says two week bar, but im gonna bar him for months!

Saturday. Turned up at 9pm to find the place rammed with young lads play fighting, then quickly got put in their place, but first the staff came to use to ask to remove 3 older males. Looked at them and they were absolutely smashed lol. Been out all day drinking, were rugby fans. Had to carry one of them out, had no chance of walk. Got them all outside and one had his head in his mates armpit for about 20mins, another was that drunk he fell over twice and refused to sit down after telling him a million times. Eventually one of them flagged a black cab down. Two of them stumbled over, one went head first inside it, then the other went to get his mate. The 3rd man who already had fallen twice ended up tripping over himself and face planted the pavement, KO'd himself! Head doorman had to give first aid. The guy had split his eye open and cut his lip with his teeth when his head hit the floor. As this was happening the taxi with one of them in drove off! The guy instead was smashed and had no idea where he was or which hotel he was staying at lol. Was expecting the taxi to turn back up and throw him out but it never returned lol. The others finally got sorted and got a cab. The fallen bloke had a massive black eye already! Bet he woke up with a sore head!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Quick catch up;

Monday was fresh and off my tits ready to train in the AM. Monday mornings the combo of my pre-workout and clen makes me hyper, that plus 10hrs sleep beforehand. Love Mondays lol.

Good powerful start to the week, strengths creeping up and rep range with good controlled movements. Had to lower my Lateral Shoulder weights as ive started to get a dull ache in my right delt, exactly the same place as my tear was a few years back, so lowered the weights slightly but TBH it only made my form better, so im happy. Plus my coach doesnt believe in heavy work for isolation work, lighter weights with higher reps and controlled movements is key. Stick to heavy weights for compounds.

Another good session Tuesday, Legs and Pull 1. Loving my leg work at the moment now my knee isnt giving me anywhere near as much grief as it was in the past. Knee pain has dropped and leg recovery has improved all from removing Hacks.

Tuesday night my missus told me i looked huge and TBH i did feel it. Did upper and lower body in two days and volume looked mint, especially upper body. Thickness and shape is coming through.

Got my weekly feedback from my coach and hes cutting my carbs and fats a little more this week, slowly bringing them down week by week. Cut 25g of rice out of each meal, halved my peanut butter intake and dropped Cluster Dextrin out my intra-shake, tho i still have 30g Strom Karbomax mixed in with EAAs for my intra shake, just taken away the 15g Cluster Dextrin i was using.

Cals on a training day have lowered from 4310 to 3920, and non-training days ive gone from 3480 to 3230.

Hes also increased Clen to 60mcg from 40mcg on training days only. Still taking 12.5mcg T3 with 25mg Proviron ED.

Injectable doses havent changed. Still on 600mg Sust, 400mg Mast-e and 200mg Tren-en EW.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Nice Push 2 session this morning, chest and shoulders finishing on triceps.

Started with 3 back to back rotator cuff exercises for warm up's, was surprised how much these worked my delts, only used 10lb DBs lol. Was struggling at the end ha.

Upped my Clen to 60mcg from 40 day, shaking like a shitting dog at the end of my session. Was trying to text a mate but fingers were all over the shop, kept closing my window down by mistake and having to start the message again.

Had some weird dream last night about killer flesh eating bats. Someone opened a loft and got eaten alive then they all flew out. I ended up running away and into a building shutting the door on everyone else. Gotta look after no1 i suppose lol.

Had some goodies land from Yamamoto Nutrition today, Espresso flavoured why isolate, gorgeous on its own or with oats etc, and bought some Melatonin in for the missus to try, see if it calms her down a little at night and sleeps better. Shes got a lot on her mind with her brothers mental health, hes not in a good way at the moment.

Cant be arsed with door work tonight, hate Thursday shift, stupid pissed up students, and a late start, 11pm, grrr. Home for 430am then up again around 9am to walk the dog and get rdy for the gym. Got Leg and Pull 2 tomorrow, big day and im absolutely shattered, hardest session of the day. Have to drive through it tho!

Weighed in at 18.1, so weight hasnt really moved from week 1 of cycle, look bigger tho.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Absolutely shattered, feel like ive been hit by a train, good week in the gym!

Still weighing 18.1, been that all week even tho my coach has slightly cut food intake. Could be im loosing fat but gaining muscle tissue so weight is balanced.

Looking forward to a full day of rest tomorrow, Sunday, and to catch up on some much needed sleep. Think i got just 4hrs on Friday from working Thursday night. Got home at 430am, up at 830am, shower, walked the dog, food, training, shopping then loads of bits round the house. Tried to nap in the afternoon but then missus got back from work and made loads of noise. Lived off sugar free Red Bull Friday night, and i dont usually drink it.

Thursday night at work was fun. Feckin hate students, especially rich spoilt ones with no manners! Nobs.

Had one of them swing for me Thursday night too! Bastard. Walked him out the venue as he was kicked the fence after his made wasnt allowed in, told him not to do it and he said sorry, only for him to then kick it again?! Why?! Me and a colleague went over and told him to leave and he got on his knees and asked if he could stay?! He actually got on his knees ffs. We had to get an arm under each of his armpits and lift him to get him out, no force, was easy. Then as i was turning to go back through the ropes i saw him in the corner of my eye turn and throw a right. I just managed to move my head back so his fist just missed, only about an inch off! Got my balance back and ran at him but he gimp ran off down the street lol. Absolute pussyhole! He walked pass on the over side of the road later, after hiding behind parked cars lol. I started to cross the street as he walked and he ran off again saying hes a lawyer lol. You a student studying law, so not a lawyer dickhead. Cant wait to see him next time, ruin him.

Then with 5mins to go till closing there was a massive brawl on the street slightly up from us. Think something had happened inside and lads were waiting till some others came out and it all went up. Some got out of a car and started taking theyre belts off and placing around theyre fists as well as those Indian bracelets, they use the bracelets as knuckle dusters. Was about 20 lads fighting, was 17 on 3, so had to run up and start ripping them apart, split them up. Asians all fight in groups, cant fight individual, one on one, so have to jump people in groups. By the end of it one lad was KO'd on the snoring and foaming at the mouth, was KO'd for about 5mins. Blood started pissing out the back of his head. Head door gave first aid quickly while others were on the phone for the Services. I had the police radio which i called it in before it happened, groups of males hanging around is never good and you could feel the tension in the air. Police recorded everything and was on the scene quick. Armed response rolled up first as apparently someone of the phone told them the KOd guy had be stabbed, he hadnt. When you moved his head to see his wound he had about a 3 inch gash up the back of his head and was about half an inch wide! He must have got punched in the back of the head with some pussyhole wearing a belt buckle over his hand, or a bracelet, as they have rough edges, both would cut you open easily. When we left to go home there was about 3 riot vans and 6 cop cars with 2 armed X5s round the corner, obv the police cameras had recorded it all and followed them street by street. Bunch of ****.

Friday was boring, not busy and was sooo tired.

Tonight its the Fury fight so theres gonna be loads of coked up loud white people around. Thankfully our venue is popular with Asians as its expensive, keeps the binge drinking white folks away pmsl


----------



## Clubber Lang

Carbs have been reduced again from yesterday. Eating 15g less coco-pops PWO and hes taken another 25g of rice off each meal, so down to 100g per meal now, or 400g potatoes from 500g.

Cals have dropped from 3920 on training days to 3710, and from 3230 on rest days to 3070.

PEDs remain the same tho i did ask and he said he'll increase Tren-e from 200 to 400mg at the right point, which isnt now.

Asked about Var dose when i start, and that will be 50mg ED for the last 6 weeks of cycle. Got those ages ago all im prepared. Good thing as China is shutting down and i bet things start to dry up.

Took some pics for the coach today, wants weekly pictures now to see results. Feel ive reached a turning point as weight has started to drop and have lines coming through, abs are coming out but need to loose more BF around love handles and back fat. Legs are finally getting some size to them now my knee problem has greatly improved. Can see muscle fibres through the skin when tensing.

Mentally and physically in a good place at the moment.


----------



## Sustanation

He's back!! Awww mate missed your posts, dont leave again lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Oils are def kicking in now. Noticed over the last few days but today, Push 2, strength was up and recovery between sets was rapid.

Started to finish my last working set, having 10 seconds and a quick sniff on my salts, then easily smash out another 3/4/5 reps. Just got to completely failure on every exercise.

Stomachs starting to feel the reduction in carbs. Hungry all the time but has to be done, coach says embrace it lol.

Thursday night, student night. Hopefully no c~~t will try and swing for me again tonight lol. Think the students are off, half term, so dont think it'll be busy, so be slow and boring! And i bet its fecking freezing outside too!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Had a decent week of training last week, long week but got there. Usual 4hrs sleep before training Friday and had to switch Mondays sesh to Sunday as been away working all day today. Needed to get it done as got zero energy left after work to train. Sundays sesh was hard, again roughly only 5hrs sleep but doubled up on the pre-workout and drove through.

Weighed in at 17.10 Sunday, but was working from 5pm Saturday and couldnt stop to eat a meal till 3am Sunday, previous meal was 3pm, so 12hrs between. Lacked water intake Saturday too, so didnt look great Sunday cus of these events.

Check in day today, so see what the coach comes back with tomorrow. Start of week 5 of 12. Probably reduce carbs again and increase cardio. Var, 50mg, starts at the beginning of week 6. Think he'll increase Tren-e to 2ml EW too.

Door work was entertaining. Thursday, students again, decided to punch my head doorman in the back of the head over the ropes cus they werent allowed in. I made a charge for them dragging the barrier system down the road with me. Caught up with the two lads but was on 2x police street cameras so couldnt do anything. Luckily 4 old boys who we know well followed his down and got between us and them. I grabbed my mates arm and pulled him back to the door then stood and watched the old boys. Within 30 seconds they'd have enough and just dropped the 2 students lol. Gave them a shoeing too.

Saturday was fun. Did a white collar boxing event so you knew something would happen, and it did. Was fine till about 10pm then event staff said it was kicking off upstairs, so a few of us shot up to help out the door lads already upstairs. I got up there and looked around, could feel the tension in the air, was a large group of blokes all bunched together, local blokes we know, drug dealers, fighters etc, all big units. I looked at one guy, big lean unit, chewing his face off, could see waves in his cheek muscles from tensing his chew from coke. Not a good sign! lol. Was another bad sign when no bloke, high up in the system, told his mate "f**k it then, your on your own". Was at that point i wish i had my duster lol. It quickly went up. Two blokes separated from the group and instantly started trading blows. Both went crashing into tables sending everything flying. Then everyone went for one guy. I ran and jumped on someones back and locked him up only for two lads to start smashing him in. Proper blows going in, closed my eyes at one point cus i was expecting to get caught with a punch lol. Ended up letting him go as everyone else was still attacking the first bloke with two of my colleagues pulling him out. Was mental. People jumping over tables to get this guy. Finally got him outside and told him to run as they'd kill him, he ran like f**k. Calmed down after that but Jesus, what a brawl. Was f**ked off with the other lads as when it kicked off was only me, my best mate and my boss who got stuck in! God theres some absolute pussyhole doorstaff out there.

Been asked to do Cheltenham in about 2 weeks time, but cant be arsed. 2hrs drive each way and it'll f**k up my diet and training, so dont think i'll do it.


----------



## Clubber Lang

fresh as a daisy this morning, had a good 9hrs sleep last night. Been using Yamamoto's Regexil sleeping tabs/aid. Contains GABA and Melatonin amongst other things. Works, sleep much better with good REM.

good sleep brought good strength today, Leg & Pull 1 session. Reps are up so all good.

sent my coach some pics today, wants weekly ones from home in the same location as can easily compare and see progress. Def at a turning point now, was surprised at my condition this morning once waking. Good lines coming through and BF dropping out steadily.

only adjustments in diet this week is the removal of my bagel with Meal 3, 3pm, on training days. Everything else is the same, training and non.

hes also increased Clen from 60 to 80mcg on training days. I need more Clen tho, got one 50x tab tub left but dont think i have enough to finish course and at the moment Clen seems to have totally dried up! Ive asked around to lads with other sources and even their having issues, everythings back logged in China. Stupid virus!


----------



## Super -ingh

show us your condition bigman - you always had a cracking physique to begin with


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> show us your condition bigman - you always had a cracking physique to begin with


 lol not ready for pics, plus my missus is terrible at taking them. I dont know how someone can be bad i holding a phone and pressing a button lol.

Found out yesterday at work that after the white collar boxing i did last Saturday finished there was a after party at a club. Knew about the after party but what i just found out is that the bloke that got filled in at the boxing and ran off was Albanian, and later that night he went to the after party with his Albanian mates and smashed in all the lads that started on him at the boxing. One bloke who was attacking the Albanian earlier in the night got bottled and his face cut up badly! TBH i just laugh. All giving it the big one, all coked up and nails, then a load of Zero f**ks Given Albanians roll up and go through everyone lol! Priceless.

Gym was good this week. Started to notice some fatigue in my triceps, so when i was doing Plate Loaded Shoulder Press my strength and rep range was down on last weeks numbers. Then when i went to do tricep work with the rope on the cables i was blowing out my arse by the 2nd super set. Gonna have to lower the weights slightly to keep within my rep target.

Cardio at home today on an empty stomach after about 4hrs kip, then going to the gym tomoz around 930am to pick the missus up and do abs.

Early night Sunday and fresh Monday for Push 1, my fave day!


----------



## Clubber Lang

No changes in diet plan this week but he has adjusted my training plan due to having fatigue issues in my triceps and a slight tightness in my left bicep. Hes swapped bicep work on Pull Days to Push Days, and now doing triceps after Pulling sessions. This way my forearm/biceps arent full of blood from Pulling and gives my triceps a rest on shoulder day so i hopefully will have more energy in the tank for shoulder press etc.

Hes got me doing my sets of bicep work now after Push sessions too.

Weight is down to 17.9 and hes happy with that at the moment. Lower stomach is going in, legs and back are getting better shake and lines, so all good this week.

Managed, fingers crossed, to get some more Clen as currently wouldnt have enough to complete my course. Got a friend passing me some of the Clen im currently using, PharmaLab, and a box of Malay Tiger, which ive never used before but hear theyre potent as f**k.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Push 2 Day today and managed to squeeze some more reps out on shoulder press which ive been losing reps on these last few weeks. Managed 10 good reps before pausing for 10/15 seconds and then pushed another 3x reps out. Happy days. Will do tricep rope work tomorrow now instead of last thing today, so see how tired they are tomoz.

Did 5x sets of bicep work today and arm wasnt anywhere near as tight as it is after doing Pulling movements. Kept the weight low but concentrated on the contraction. Did 5x sets of 12 reps. Need to focus more on getting 2x bicep exercises in over the week as ive had to avoid them cus of bicep tightness, and have lost some size on them.

Weighed in at 17.6 yesterday, 17.9 the day before but shot upto 17.10 today. Was a rest day yesterday so i eat more fats and less carbs on rest days.

Door work tonight, home for 430am ish, up at 8am, dog walk, breakfast then training. All food prep is done so can just eat when back from training and go back to bed for a while.

Increasing Tren to 400mg Sunday, jab days are Sundays and Wednesdays. I jab the day before 2x training sessions as i use Sust, so fine it helps, probably more mentally, to jab short esters the day before my 2 day blocks of weights.

Start on 50mg Anavar on Monday too. Be interesting to see what happens. Got the new labelled Rohm Vars to try.

I do have some Hygene Winny tabs too. Got some Hygene PED samples, same make as Hygetropin to test. Nice looking boxes with the blue scratch off security box on the vials. Look smart but i now they'll have a problem with the security codes as Hygene are shite at updating the codes online. Dont know whey they bother with it TBH.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Weekend was hit and miss, Friday was surprisingly busy were as Saturday we had about half our normal numbers through the door. Honestly think people are worried about his BS flu.

Manager can see the Government shutting clubs and bars down in the near future, but at the moment its business as usual. Unsure if hes reduced bar staff and door staff numbers already to deal with the possibility of less people through the door.

Talking to my boss and all events planned for the next 5 weeks, have been cancelled. Not looking good.

Day work has dried up and if venues shut im totally out of work, and im self employed, so dont get sick or holiday pay. The Government has to realise most of the population are either on zero contract hours or self-employed and will be totally screwed if businesses shut.

Gym is going good, seeing more lines and veins now with some feathering appearing around quads and shoulders.

Coach got back to me today from yesterdays feedback for the week. No changes in diet or training plan, hes just increased Adex to 1mg from 0.5mg, increased Clen to 100mcg from 80, and now has me doing 20mins spin cardio at home away from training on training days. So i train the am and 20mins spin late afternoon. On the cardio & ab days, Wednesdays and Saturdays, i keep to 40mins spin.

Had to visit 5 different supermarkets today for basic fu**ing food too. Only need Basmati rice and oats, sold out everywhere! Managed to get 2 bags of each. Having to go to the supermarket in the morning before training just to see if some more rice is in, and some baby milk for my mate.


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> Weekend was hit and miss, Friday was surprisingly busy were as Saturday we had about half our normal numbers through the door. Honestly think people are worried about his BS flu.
> 
> Manager can see the Government shutting clubs and bars down in the near future, but at the moment its business as usual. Unsure if hes reduced bar staff and door staff numbers already to deal with the possibility of less people through the door.
> 
> Talking to my boss and all events planned for the next 5 weeks, have been cancelled. Not looking good.
> 
> Day work has dried up and if venues shut im totally out of work, and im self employed, so dont get sick or holiday pay. The Government has to realise most of the population are either on zero contract hours or self-employed and will be totally screwed if businesses shut.
> 
> Gym is going good, seeing more lines and veins now with some feathering appearing around quads and shoulders.
> 
> Coach got back to me today from yesterdays feedback for the week. No changes in diet or training plan, hes just increased Adex to 1mg from 0.5mg, increased Clen to 100mcg from 80, and now has me doing 20mins spin cardio at home away from training on training days. So i train the am and 20mins spin late afternoon. On the cardio & ab days, Wednesdays and Saturdays, i keep to 40mins spin.
> 
> Had to visit 5 different supermarkets today for basic fu**ing food too. Only need Basmati rice and oats, sold out everywhere! Managed to get 2 bags of each. Having to go to the supermarket in the morning before training just to see if some more rice is in, and some baby milk for my mate.


 Just announced tonight any self employed people can immediately apply for universal credit mate, sorry to hear your out of work, keep us updated your a sound lad.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> Just announced tonight any self employed people can immediately apply for universal credit mate, sorry to hear your out of work, keep us updated your a sound lad.


 yeah ive got zero work at the moment. Day job, shop maintenance and door work all been suspended now, and being self employed i get basically f**k all off the Government.

just doing some much needed house work at the moment, so this is probably a blessing to get s**t done.

cycle wise my coach has dropped me down to just 1ml test and 1ml mast-e with proviron ED and 40mcg Clen on training days, just cruising really. Dropped tren, var and T3.

had 5 weeks left on cycle so pointless taking PEDs if im not training 100%

as for training ive borrowed an olly bar with various plates from the gym, so can do basics on the back garden, which is more than what others can. Thank God i have a bar as all this band work looks shite lol.

getting some Keifei Pharma Cyp and Clen tomorrow, never used before. Saving the Clen for next cycle as Clen is like rocking horse s**t, and im gonna use the Cyp instead of opening a fresh bottle of Rohm Sust next week. See what the Keifei stuff is like.

i cant see gyms and bars reopening for at least 3 months. No chance they'll open high risk places again till all this has fully blown over.


----------



## Clubber Lang

bored as f**k at home, decorating doesnt help either lol.

starting to get a routine together now for the week. Coach is sending out loads of videos to clients on group chat with band work but also giving a list of exercises you can do if you a BB and/or DBs. Just using plates as DBs.

Did squats and SLDL the other day, dont normally do squats due to knee issue, but felt the DOMS in my quads and hamstrings.

Trying to stay positive but giving into cravings now lol. Still eating my planned diet but if i want half a bag of crisps im having them, or 1/2 biscuits i will.

Keifei's stuff landed, looks well smart! Starting Cyp on Sunday, just 1ml each week, to cruise on. Will split the dose into 2x jabs to keep bloods balanced.


----------



## Super -ingh

hows the training going bigman? are you still taking small amounts of gear to keep the size?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> hows the training going bigman? are you still taking small amounts of gear to keep the size?


 Home training going/went well TBH. Took some pictures for my coach for the first time since lockdown started and even im surprised at the condition ive managed to keep. Softer round the edges and thickness around some areas has dropped but overall hes extremely happy, and so am i. I know other clients have really let the ball drop which hes f**ked off about, but me and my missus have knuckled down and hes over the moon. Excellent position to get back into the gym and both of us start a cycle within a few weeks of the gyms reopening.

I think my coach is going to recomp me for a few weeks, lower food to make things more sensitive when i start my next cyce, but says i wont need to recomp for long due to condition ive managed to keep.

Next cycle i ask him for size and volume. Im hovering just under 18st at the moment, 250lb, have been through lockdown so a nice stable weight. I wanna go for size now which he agrees so looking forward to training again in a gym and putting some weight on.

Asked him for a joint friendly cycle, as i have trouble with my right knee, tho it has improved over lockdown and starting a new range of joint support meds has helped too.

Mentioned to my coach of perhaps a Test, EQ and NPP cycle. He replied all 3x are a bit over the top, but Test & NPP will be excellent. So thats what im using. I was very surprised at the doses hes getting me on too. Hes a believer in hard work more than stupidly high doses of steds so i was expecting something like 500mg Test with 300mg NPP, but no, he came back with 750mg Test and 600mg NPP each week! Jackpot! lol.

Cycle will be;

750mg Test EW (my choice of test, so im thinking either Sust or Cyp. I have 50ml of both Keifei Sust and Cyp. Heard Keifei is excellent and never used before)

600mg NPP EW (got rohm new label 100mg/1ml)

25mg Proviron ED (Hygene)

12.5mg Aromasin EOD (Hygene)

Will split the 9ml of oil into 3x jabs of 3ml.

Cant wait now!

Might have a school reunion on Oct 3rd, so if i start my cycle at the beginning of August i'll be juicy as f**k by October lol. Class of 96! I missed my last reunion about 10 years ago, was gutted, so def going to this one, if it happens. I was about 12stone max when i left school, so gonna roll up fu**ing huge! Just gonna abuse people i didnt like at school, speak my mind, then feck off into town for a piss up lol


----------



## D 4 Damage

Ohhh s**t.... :lol: look forward too the updates


----------



## Clubber Lang

D 4 Damage said:


> Ohhh s**t.... :lol: look forward too the updates


 Yeah its gonna be good. My body is gonna, well hopefully, respond extremely well with everything as ive been on just 200mg test EW for the last 4 months! Gonna be interesting to see what happens once i get in a gym again.

Gave door work up for a bit too, dont need the money as day work has gone mental at the moment. Plus i dont think i could arsed with all the guideline BS thats in place. One way systems, so many to table, no loud music so people dont have to shout which causes more droplets to be released into the air, f**k that. I rang my boss a week before lockdown was lifted and said nah, but didnt matter anyways as i work in Leicester and its been locked down again lol....scruffy gits. Thankfully i dont live there, im in Notts and everythings open and gyms will be soon!

Glad i didnt get work on other doors as on the first day what i said would happen, happened. Every scruffy scummy person was out drinking and getting battered. Necking pints in pubs and videoing it for FB. Absolute dickheads. People binge drinking cus they only have so long on a table, then acting like school kids cus their hammered and think what their doing is funny. Id end up cracking some c**t, and i dont wanna do that yet, only just got my SIA badge renewed lol.

Dont think im going back for a while. Dont care about Covid, probably already had it, i just cant be arsed with the arse holes for a while. If i do go back i dont want fixed hours, i'll do event work, all day saturday or something and forget about Thursdays and Fridays. Want more money too.


----------



## Sustanation

School reunion love it!!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> School reunion love it!!!!


 just gonna rock up with a school mate after drinking half a bottle of whiskey at home and cause trouble. I'll do a Ricky Gervais lol! I just dont care haha.

Coach sent me my new training plan yesterday, so all set for Saturday, gyms reopening! Whoop whoop!

Nice 930am start so should be nice and quiet. Been told not to over do anything. Extremely light work for about 2 weeks just to get execution correct again. Been home training but i know im gonna ache like a bitch. Probably wont be able to bend my arms by Monday, walk round like a T-Rex lol.

Taken advantage of some great supplement discounts during lockdown so have enough stuff to last me till Christmas. Theres some moneys worth of Yamamoto products in my cupboard, it looks like a fecking shop. Looks so tidy and well displayed i dont wanna open things ha.

Probably start cycle early/mid August, but hoping more early than mid. Gonna respond like feck to my cycle, been on 200mg test-e EW for 4 months! Never ran such a piss weak cruise lol.

Journal of training will start tomorrow too.


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> just gonna rock up with a school mate after drinking half a bottle of whiskey at home and cause trouble. I'll do a Ricky Gervais lol! I just dont care haha.
> 
> Coach sent me my new training plan yesterday, so all set for Saturday, gyms reopening! Whoop whoop!
> 
> Nice 930am start so should be nice and quiet. Been told not to over do anything. Extremely light work for about 2 weeks just to get execution correct again. Been home training but i know im gonna ache like a bitch. Probably wont be able to bend my arms by Monday, walk round like a T-Rex lol.
> 
> Taken advantage of some great supplement discounts during lockdown so have enough stuff to last me till Christmas. Theres some moneys worth of Yamamoto products in my cupboard, it looks like a fecking shop. Looks so tidy and well displayed i dont wanna open things ha.
> 
> Probably start cycle early/mid August, but hoping more early than mid. Gonna respond like feck to my cycle, been on 200mg test-e EW for 4 months! Never ran such a piss weak cruise lol.
> 
> Journal of training will start tomorrow too.


 Where do you buy your yamanoto stuff from as seen their sleep supplement and looks interesting.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> Where do you buy your yamanoto stuff from as seen their sleep supplement and looks interesting.


 I get them off the official site. If you sign up you'll get emails with weekly discounts codes for certain things, Aminos, Protein but you also get discount codes that include everything on site. Usually end of the month theres a 25% off everything code.

I dont get everything from them. Protein i mostly use BBW or BP, but do treat myself to Yams espresso flavour whey, perfect for morning shakes with oats. Yamamoto's pre-workout supps, for me at least, are the best ive used. They arent full of stims, have 150-200mg caffeine at most, and the ingredients are top quality and clinically dosed . The Kamikaze is wicked but i started to use their Flexotor in Yams Flex Lewis range during lockdown. Its more of a Nootropin and pump supp with some caffeine added. This really helped with focus and concentration from mid to late lockdown while home training. Used 10g instead of the 15g during home training, but today, gym reopening, i'll try the full 15g


----------



## Clubber Lang

Well ive done two days of training with my new plan now, and already got DOMS coming ha. Taking it steady for the rest of the week, still finding my feet with my new training plan and what weights to start on for warm up's and working sets etc. As before im logging every exercises in a book so i can easily look back and see what i started and finished on etc.

Was stronger than i thought i would be, but i have been doing some decent home training roughly 4x per week, 2x upper and 2x lower sessions, plus have a spin bike at home.

Gym wasnt too busy either. Got there for around 930am both Sat and Sunday and there was a few in, but didnt effect me following my plan in the order it was on. The only issue i found was doing deadlifting. Im just getting back into these so weak as f**k and need to practice form, but at weekends it seems most people in our gym use these days for bar work, so deads, squats, log lifts etc, so when i managed to get on the platform for deads i felt rushed, when i wanted to take my time. Going to ask my coach tomorrow on my weekly check in if i can swap that session round and do it on a week day as i know there'll be far less people there, so i can take my time and focus more.

New plan looks like;

Pull, Push, Legs, Upper. 30mins of spin on 3x rest days.

So far the combination is great for pump. Really happy with the order of exercises so far.

Unsure when he'll give me the go a head for PEDs. I think he wants all his clients to get a week or two under their belts before taking anything.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Completed a full 4 day training plan now, all good, but my fecking legs are battered! Was fine till i went on the new Adductor Machine, omg, DOMS from those have ruined me! Struggling to walk at the moment. Felt i could have lifted more on legs after finishing, but soon as i got home and showered the pain and tightness started to kick in.

Did my 2nd Upper Sesh today since gyms reopened, so lifting more than last week, but still finding my feet.

Im doing 1-3 warm up sets of 8-10 reps, then a Top Set (max weight) for 8x, then a Back Off Set with a slightly lower weight for 10-12+ reps. Working well but need another week or so to find out my Top Set weight.

PEDS start Monday!! Been given the go ahead.

750mg Test of my choice ew

600mg NPP ew

12.5mg Aromasin EOD

25mg Prov ED

Think im gonna respond like feck as im already looking quite big from just getting back in the gym. Strength is very good considering ive only been on 200mg test ew for the whole of lockdown. I think the lockdown has done my body some good and helped recover and repair.


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> Completed a full 4 day training plan now, all good, but my fecking legs are battered! Was fine till i went on the new Adductor Machine, omg, DOMS from those have ruined me! Struggling to walk at the moment. Felt i could have lifted more on legs after finishing, but soon as i got home and showered the pain and tightness started to kick in.
> 
> Did my 2nd Upper Sesh today since gyms reopened, so lifting more than last week, but still finding my feet.
> 
> Im doing 1-3 warm up sets of 8-10 reps, then a Top Set (max weight) for 8x, then a Back Off Set with a slightly lower weight for 10-12+ reps. Working well but need another week or so to find out my Top Set weight.
> 
> PEDS start Monday!! Been given the go ahead.
> 
> 750mg Test of my choice ew
> 
> 600mg NPP ew
> 
> 12.5mg Aromasin EOD
> 
> 25mg Prov ED
> 
> Think im gonna respond like feck as im already looking quite big from just getting back in the gym. Strength is very good considering ive only been on 200mg test ew for the whole of lockdown. I think the lockdown has done my body some good and helped recover and repair.


 What lab you going to be using mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> What lab you going to be using mate?


 Been meaning to catch up with this but been chilling after each session and away with work on rest days.

Using Keifei Sust, Rohm NPP, Hygene Proviron and Aromasin. Im also sneaking in 20mg of PharmaCom Dbol without the coach knowing  Im also tempted to add an extra ml of Test on the side too, but not sure yet. Run 1g Test EW rather than 750mg. Really wanna push myself on this cycle as ive never been cruising this long on such a piss weak dose, so body is going to respond very well. Only started jabbing Monday lol, so jumping the gun. Keep forgetting ive not been on cycle a week yet lol. Sure i feel it tho!

Just started my second week on on new plan, so week 1 i wasnt using any PEDS, then this week from last Monday i was. Strength has quickly shot up on all exercises, chest especially, muscle memory is coming back. Got a new way of training on this plan. Doing 1-3 sets of warms up's, 10x reps, extremely light, the a Top Set (heaviest) for 8x. Followe by a Back Off set of 10/12+. Depending on the exercise. Its very similar to how i tried before starting with my coach. Warm up, heavy, drop set etc. No wasting time or energy on a medium weight set as you need everything for your heaviest set to really stimulate growth. So far so good. Tho im still trying to find that Top Set weight for 8x reps, as at the moment easily doing 8x reps so logging everything down in my log book so next session i can increase weight as im just squeezing that 8th rep out. Coach said took him about 3 weeks before he found his zone and really pushed it from there.

Progressive Overload is what the training its called, i believe.

Not doing any door work at the moment either. TBH i cant be arsed. Leicester has reopened this week, Monday, and door boss was straight on the phone to me. Ive got some decent day work at the moment that'll last a while and decent money + not dong the doors gives me 2x weekend days to catch up on any missed training days during the week. Must admit its nice to have my weekends back and not get home at 430am and back up at 8am at weekends. I dont need to go back for a while with the $ im making at the moment, and if i do go back i think i'll only do events now. I want my weekends again and i dont want to be fixed on a door every Thur Friday and Saturday. I'll do the odd event rather than a fixed position. And i want more money too, sod him. lol


----------



## Sustanation

Clubber Lang said:


> Been meaning to catch up with this but been chilling after each session and away with work on rest days.
> 
> Using Keifei Sust, Rohm NPP, Hygene Proviron and Aromasin. Im also sneaking in 20mg of PharmaCom Dbol without the coach knowing  Im also tempted to add an extra ml of Test on the side too, but not sure yet. Run 1g Test EW rather than 750mg. Really wanna push myself on this cycle as ive never been cruising this long on such a piss weak dose, so body is going to respond very well. Only started jabbing Monday lol, so jumping the gun. Keep forgetting ive not been on cycle a week yet lol. Sure i feel it tho!
> 
> Just started my second week on on new plan, so week 1 i wasnt using any PEDS, then this week from last Monday i was. Strength has quickly shot up on all exercises, chest especially, muscle memory is coming back. Got a new way of training on this plan. Doing 1-3 sets of warms up's, 10x reps, extremely light, the a Top Set (heaviest) for 8x. Followe by a Back Off set of 10/12+. Depending on the exercise. Its very similar to how i tried before starting with my coach. Warm up, heavy, drop set etc. No wasting time or energy on a medium weight set as you need everything for your heaviest set to really stimulate growth. So far so good. Tho im still trying to find that Top Set weight for 8x reps, as at the moment easily doing 8x reps so logging everything down in my log book so next session i can increase weight as im just squeezing that 8th rep out. Coach said took him about 3 weeks before he found his zone and really pushed it from there.
> 
> Progressive Overload is what the training its called, i believe.
> 
> Not doing any door work at the moment either. TBH i cant be arsed. Leicester has reopened this week, Monday, and door boss was straight on the phone to me. Ive got some decent day work at the moment that'll last a while and decent money + not dong the doors gives me 2x weekend days to catch up on any missed training days during the week. Must admit its nice to have my weekends back and not get home at 430am and back up at 8am at weekends. I dont need to go back for a while with the $ im making at the moment, and if i do go back i think i'll only do events now. I want my weekends again and i dont want to be fixed on a door every Thur Friday and Saturday. I'll do the odd event rather than a fixed position. And i want more money too, sod him. lol


 You could do a book similar to Geoff thompson watch my back of your stories on the doors haha


----------



## Clubber Lang

Sustanation said:


> You could do a book similar to Geoff thompson watch my back of your stories on the doors haha


 lol, yeah ive seen some sights and had some great times, and have yet to be floored by anyone, bonus lol. Hated by many, confronted by none.

my best mate, wing man, has quit the doors too. We've been working together for about 12 years but he had wife issues late last year and wasnt enjoying the doors. So when lockdown happen and he got other work i think it was the push he needed. Its hard cus both of us are best friends with the door boss, relies on us two the most out of all the others as we get s**t down and dont care. My mate definitely isnt going back and the boss seems to think im going back at the end of August, not sure where hes got that from. Ive got enough day work now to make money that'll last us ages before i need to start thinking about earning again, im low maintenance lol.

also i cant see the industry going back to normal for another 6 months, so why would i want to work in a bar that has limited capacity and table service only. The reopening of clubs and events are months away. Stand there either watching people sat down or stood on the front door on my own bored shitless cus no ones around, and zero trouble. Feck that, rather be at home having an early night and train fresh in the morning. Think the place i worked at has gone from 6 door lads to 2. One outside and one inside. Boring!

nah, i think i'll pass on that for a long time. I'll do events when theres a strong team thats needed rather than being stood on a door for nights on end.

in the meantime i'll just get juiced up and make some gainz lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Well im back on the doors this weekend after 2 years off. God knows what its going to be like. Id imagine it'll be full of kids and all the decent adults stay at home or go to friends houses for drinks, as they've all converted garages or built they're own bars.

Probably catch Covid on my 1st shift too.


----------



## UK2USA

Clubber Lang said:


> Well im back on the doors this weekend after 2 years off. God knows what its going to be like. Id imagine it'll be full of kids and all the decent adults stay at home or go to friends houses for drinks, as they've all converted garages or built they're own bars.
> 
> Probably catch Covid on my 1st shift too.


Don't forget to collect the nightclub Covid passports bro, no passport, no entry.


----------



## DarrenH

Mr Clubber what ugl's are you using these days?


----------



## Brian Multigym

Clubber Lang said:


> Well im back on the doors this weekend after 2 years off. God knows what its going to be like. Id imagine it'll be full of kids and all the decent adults stay at home or go to friends houses for drinks, as they've all converted garages or built they're own bars.
> 
> Probably catch Covid on my 1st shift too.


Don't forget Clubber - 😷

😋


----------



## Clubber Lang

DarrenH said:


> Mr Clubber what ugl's are you using these days?


Currently cruising on Status Labs, 1ml sust & dec EW. 
Im having bloods done this weekend at Strom, so once they're in and if things are g2g i'm gonna do a Primo based cycle, with test and deca. Sticking all my eggs in one basket and trying Status for everything.
Missus has just started they're Primo too.


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> Currently cruising on Status Labs, 1ml sust & dec EW.
> Im having bloods done this weekend at Strom, so once they're in and if things are g2g i'm gonna do a Primo based cycle, with test and deca. Sticking all my eggs in one basket and trying Status for everything.
> Missus has just started they're Primo too.
> 
> View attachment 213540
> 
> View attachment 213541



Logged in after 2 years and this was the only thread I followed religiously lol

Whats training and gear taken like these days??


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> Logged in after 2 years and this was the only thread I followed religiously lol
> 
> Whats training and gear taken like these days??


Trainings going well. Me and missus started with a coach about 2/3 yeasrs ago, Josh Maley, and since then things have improved greatly. I was cutting corners on my diet and training was boring, but Josh turned all that around. We both do a proper 4x day training program with training and rest day meals all set out to the gram.

Old age is kicking in a little with some wear and tear on my joints, shoulder mostly, but trying to treat it and work round it.

Missus is doing very well with her training, massive improvements all the time. 

Gear use, since being coached ive cut my PED intake down quite a lot. I probably use about half or less than half i was using back in the day, and still get the same gains or better. Our coach isnt a big believer in high doses, its all down to diet and training, and the results are showing.

At the moment ive just started a test and mast-e cycle. Running 400mg test with 300mg mast. Dosage will increase slowly over the cycle but id imagine he wont take me over 700mg test.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Get doing some stretches or yoga, like plenty of hours a week of rigorous stretching. I'm 30 now and I definately need it myself and helps a lot! I don't like you saying that old age is kicking in 😄😄

Keep the journal updated!


----------



## Clubber Lang

NorthernSoul said:


> Get doing some stretches or yoga, like plenty of hours a week of rigorous stretching. I'm 30 now and I definately need it myself and helps a lot! I don't like you saying that old age is kicking in 😄😄
> 
> Keep the journal updated!


I do mobility work, and have a 2.5hr deep tissue sports massage once a month, physio hammers me, but unfortunately sometimes its just wear and tear.
Ive got and get a massive knot in my right forearm which restricts me tensing my bicep fully. Physio hammers it and it fine for a week or two but then returns.
I havent done any bicep isolation work for months now, too painful. I just rely on pulling movements for biceps. Luckily my biceps arent a weak point.
Its my right shoulder than gives me the most grief, it clicks when i lift it above a certain height or position. Ive had to drop DB side laterals as the discomfort is too great. Yet if i do machine laterals im fine, and machine shoulder press is also good depending if i get the right pressing angle. I replaced DB side laterals with front row on a smith, and thats fine. Just those DB that hurt.

I went to Strom for some blood work before my current cycle and while i was there had some Ozone injections on my forearm and shoulder......over rated unfortunately. Still, had to try it and see if it did anything.

Just getting old i suppose lol. Lifting slightly less these days but doing good reps with better form. I stay in fairly decent shape all year round, but if/when we book a holiday abroad i'll crack on with a cutting cycle and get the lines and abs out fully again. I did a bit of a mock holiday cycle late last year, dropped 2 stone, so i know it can be done, just takes longer. No more jabbing 9ml of One-Rip each week like in my younger years lol
Currently im just above 18st on an empty stomach. Heaviest ive been was 20st early last year, but was uncomfortable, so afterwards i slowly reduced the food and dropped back to 18+. Feel better around the 18st mark.


----------



## Super -ingh

Clubber Lang said:


> I do mobility work, and have a 2.5hr deep tissue sports massage once a month, physio hammers me, but unfortunately sometimes its just wear and tear.
> Ive got and get a massive knot in my right forearm which restricts me tensing my bicep fully. Physio hammers it and it fine for a week or two but then returns.
> I havent done any bicep isolation work for months now, too painful. I just rely on pulling movements for biceps. Luckily my biceps arent a weak point.
> Its my right shoulder than gives me the most grief, it clicks when i lift it above a certain height or position. Ive had to drop DB side laterals as the discomfort is too great. Yet if i do machine laterals im fine, and machine shoulder press is also good depending if i get the right pressing angle. I replaced DB side laterals with front row on a smith, and thats fine. Just those DB that hurt.
> 
> I went to Strom for some blood work before my current cycle and while i was there had some Ozone injections on my forearm and shoulder......over rated unfortunately. Still, had to try it and see if it did anything.
> 
> Just getting old i suppose lol. Lifting slightly less these days but doing good reps with better form. I stay in fairly decent shape all year round, but if/when we book a holiday abroad i'll crack on with a cutting cycle and get the lines and abs out fully again. I did a bit of a mock holiday cycle late last year, dropped 2 stone, so i know it can be done, just takes longer. No more jabbing 9ml of One-Rip each week like in my younger years lol
> Currently im just above 18st on an empty stomach. Heaviest ive been was 20st early last year, but was uncomfortable, so afterwards i slowly reduced the food and dropped back to 18+. Feel better around the 18st mark.


How old are you now mate? 

Im 36 and I know how u feel, both my elbows flare up when doing any bicep work, literally the machine curls are the only thing that doesn't hurt anymore when pulling on bicep exercises, free weights r just a pain.

I also have same shoulder issue but hoping that's Just a temporary mobility issue but the left side feels fooked when shoulder pressing now so have to go light.

The joys of getting older hey lol, wo during whether Dec's will help with either


----------



## Cronus

Clubber Lang said:


> Trainings going well. Me and missus started with a coach about 2/3 yeasrs ago, Josh Maley, and since then things have improved greatly. I was cutting corners on my diet and training was boring, but Josh turned all that around. We both do a proper 4x day training program with training and rest day meals all set out to the gram.
> 
> Old age is kicking in a little with some wear and tear on my joints, shoulder mostly, but trying to treat it and work round it.
> 
> Missus is doing very well with her training, massive improvements all the time.
> 
> Gear use, since being coached ive cut my PED intake down quite a lot. I probably use about half or less than half i was using back in the day, and still get the same gains or better. Our coach isnt a big believer in high doses, its all down to diet and training, and the results are showing.
> 
> At the moment ive just started a test and mast-e cycle. Running 400mg test with 300mg mast. Dosage will increase slowly over the cycle but id imagine he wont take me over 700mg test.


I've follow josh on Instagram and was considering him or matt tofton for coaching. Would be interested to hear more about his philosophies on training and see your dieting and routine if you don't mind.


----------



## Cronus

Also do you still use yamamoto nutrition? Is there a decent discount code about?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Super -ingh said:


> How old are you now mate?
> 
> Im 36 and I know how u feel, both my elbows flare up when doing any bicep work, literally the machine curls are the only thing that doesn't hurt anymore when pulling on bicep exercises, free weights r just a pain.
> 
> I also have same shoulder issue but hoping that's Just a temporary mobility issue but the left side feels fooked when shoulder pressing now so have to go light.
> 
> The joys of getting older hey lol, wo during whether Dec's will help with either


Im 42 in August.

Sounds like a similar arm issue to me, i can do pulling work, back exercises etc, but bicep curls and or isolation work is uncomfortable. My forearm just gets tight quickly and when i try to tense my bicep i get a deep pain in the arm, so unable to tense the bicep fully.
I thought it was tennis elbow, but my physio says its just a bad knot. He hammers it and it does go, but slowly creeps back. 
Im booked in once a month now so hoping to keep on top of it and other problems like my shoulder. The physio says i need to improve my posture, bring my chest out and shoulders back. Reason being my chest muscles when tight pull my shoulders forward. So im trying to keep my shoulders back more and do more really light rotator cuff warm ups every monrning.

Ive been using 0.5ml of deca EW for ages, but ive decided to drop it during this cycle and see what happens. Try and do more mobility work with regular physio treatment.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Cronus said:


> I've follow josh on Instagram and was considering him or matt tofton for coaching. Would be interested to hear more about his philosophies on training and see your dieting and routine if you don't mind.


Josh is a brilliant coach, though he can be very direct and to the point, so if you dont follow your diet or do all your cardio he'll basically bollock you, but in a parent type way.
I remember during the first few weeks of the covid lockdown, my day job was suspended and my door door was also stopped, all of which were self employed, so i had no work or able to claim furlough for 3 months, lost 2 jobs really. One Friday i had 2x bottles of beer and half a pack of digestives, dark choc ones, my fav, made me feel slightly better in a wank situation. He replied on my check in that he understood times are hard but......"theres no excuse why you should go off diet! There are no nutritional value in biscuits!" I still remember him saying it now lol. Brutal.

I cant give you my training or diet plan, wouldnt be fair. But one thing i do like with Josh's diet plans are he tells you the foods and weights of what to eat. So for example Meal 3 is 250g chicken, 125g rice, all uncooked weight, mixed veg and 100g pineapple. You'll get some coaches that will tell you what amount of carbs, protein and fats to eat and leave it with you to try and figure of weights and portions, Josh does that work for you and easy to follow.

Training plans are the usual pull, push, legs and upper, 4x sessions. At the moment ive switched to doing 2x legs with a pull and push, as my drumsticks dont grow well. Enjoying training legs twice tbf.

Ive not used any Yamamoto stuff for a while now.
Currently using a mixture of Strom, Supplement Needs and HR Labs stuff.
Whey im drinking DY isolate. DY whey prices havent increased like others, but if they jump like other brands to stupid prices i'll just buy some BBW isolate and refill my DY tubs.
Yamamoto is good stuff, but prices are highly inflated now. Ive got smarter with my supplement usage.


----------



## Cronus

Cheers mate. They way Josh trains is what resonates with me and reason for why I was thinking about taking him on as a coach. Same for Matt Tofton, is about intelligent programming and leaving your ego out of it, which is surprisingly rare to see nowdays. So many self proclaimed coaches I see train like shit, I could name a few apparent "top UK coaches" and their form is abysmal.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Cronus said:


> Cheers mate. They way Josh trains is what resonates with me and reason for why I was thinking about taking him on as a coach. Same for Matt Tofton, is about intelligent programming and leaving your ego out of it, which is surprisingly rare to see nowdays. So many self proclaimed coaches I see train like shit, I could name a few apparent "top UK coaches" and their form is abysmal.


Josh doesnt have an ego, hes not interested in material objects like flash cars or watches or designer this and that, hes just 100% focused on training/goals and his work/clients. When hes training you dont approach him, especially on prep. He has laser beam focus and doesnt want distractions. Before our gym became private i remember someone asking him something and Joshes look was evil. Was just silence from Josh and the guy quickly walked off lol.

You wont see him do much social media stuff like others either, hes not interested in the limelight. 

Also hes a massive Harry Potter fan lol. 6ft 6, 320+lb and loves anything do to with Harry Potter. 

Unsure if Josh himself has spaces left, as he'll only take a small amount of people on. Too many reduces quality of coaching and him training himself, so he took on 2x other coaches to spread the load of any new clients. I know Josh Law is under TeamViking. Hes an absolute beast.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Your last few posts are a good read @Clubber Lang 👍


----------



## Cronus

@Clubber Lang i see josh got his pro card. Looked mint. Hope you're training is going well mate


----------



## Clubber Lang

Cronus said:


> @Clubber Lang i see josh got his pro card. Looked mint. Hope you're training is going well mate


Yes mate, won the whole event Friday. He wasnt expecting to win either, guy was crying after he came off stage.

He went against my gym owner on Sunday, Jamie The Giant. Both didnt place, though Josh ust gonna enjoyed it as all his timings were for Friday. Was nice to see them next to each other on stage, Josh being slightly taller. Monsters.

Unsure what Josh is doing now, will ask on tomorrows check-in, but i did hear he wants to concentrate on his coaching so might not be competing again. Or he might do another show in Nov and then call it a day.

Jamie is off to France next show.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Josh isnt competing again this year or next, having time off to do other things.

Hes going to have a few photo shoots next month instead of comps. Next year he'll cruise and cycle, no comps. He wants to concentrate on his coaching.


----------



## Cronus

Clubber Lang said:


> Josh isnt competing again this year or next, having time off to do other things.
> 
> Hes going to have a few photo shoots next month instead of comps. Next year he'll cruise and cycle, no comps. He wants to concentrate on his coaching.


He supposed to be doing an interview with dave on rxmuscle apparently
Be an interesting watch if he does


----------



## Clubber Lang

Cronus said:


> He supposed to be doing an interview with dave on rxmuscle apparently
> Be an interesting watch if he does


Im not sure bud. I know hes got tons of things happening till the end of Oct, then he'll come off cycle, cruise and crack on with some personal stuff next year for his Team Viking Coaching. If you follow it on Insta my missus on it, blonde bird with the shredded back. Theres a pic of before and after. He did a small article on her as shes come so far since starting. Hes extremely proud of her.


----------



## train2win

Clubber Lang said:


> Im not sure bud. I know hes got tons of things happening till the end of Oct, then he'll come off cycle, cruise and crack on with some personal stuff next year for his Team Viking Coaching. If you follow it on Insta my missus on it, blonde bird with the shredded back. Theres a pic of before and after. He did a small article on her as shes come so far since starting. Hes extremely proud of her.


How are you looking at the moment? Can you share some physique update pics?

I've never seen a pic of you but your stats are impressive.


----------



## Clubber Lang

train2win said:


> How are you looking at the moment? Can you share some physique update pics?
> 
> I've never seen a pic of you but your stats are impressive.


Im old and very hairy lol. Lets leave it at that.

Currently weighing 121kg on an empty stomach.

Knees and shoulders arent the best these days. Having to switch to higher rep work on legs, more than 1 way to skin a cat.

Just started a cruise of 200mg Cyp & 200mg Deca. Was on 400 test with 700 mast-e, but caught tonsillitis then struggled to shift a chest infection, so after 15 weeks thought id knock the cycle on the head. Pointless continuing if im not 100%

Im definitely at the age, 42, were im considering cruising for longer and perhaps have one good cycle through summer, or if i had a holiday booked etc.
If i can keep around the 19st mark on a cruise i'll be happy.


----------



## train2win

Clubber Lang said:


> Im old and very hairy lol. Lets leave it at that.
> 
> Currently weighing 121kg on an empty stomach.
> 
> Knees and shoulders arent the best these days. Having to switch to higher rep work on legs, more than 1 way to skin a cat.
> 
> Just started a cruise of 200mg Cyp & 200mg Deca. Was on 400 test with 700 mast-e, but caught tonsillitis then struggled to shift a chest infection, so after 15 weeks thought id knock the cycle on the head. Pointless continuing if im not 100%
> 
> Im definitely at the age, 42, were im considering cruising for longer and perhaps have one good cycle through summer, or if i had a holiday booked etc.
> If i can keep around the 19st mark on a cruise i'll be happy.


42 isn't old mate lol. You're not a small guy by any stretch and you come across as very experienced so I've always paid attention to what you say on this forum. 

Are you planning on competing any time soon?


----------



## Clubber Lang

train2win said:


> 42 isn't old mate lol. You're not a small guy by any stretch and you come across as very experienced so I've always paid attention to what you say on this forum.
> 
> Are you planning on competing any time soon?


Nah i dont compete, just enjoy my training. Never had time to commit comps, day work and door work + i dont like dieting and losing weight lol. ****s my head up when my weight drops. Ive dropped from 20st to just under 17 for a pre-holiday cycle, but mentally being so light fecked my head up, i dont like being light, prefer the stocky look.

I'll leave the cutting cycles and diets to my missus...... 22 weeks of prep, with not one off plan meal, feck that. She lost 3 stone for that photo shoot.


----------



## train2win

Clubber Lang said:


> Nah i dont compete, just enjoy my training. Never had time to commit comps, day work and door work + i dont like dieting and losing weight lol. ****s my head up when my weight drops. Ive dropped from 20st to just under 17 for a pre-holiday cycle, but mentally being so light fecked my head up, i dont like being light, prefer the stocky look.
> 
> I'll leave the cutting cycles and diets to my missus...... 22 weeks of prep, with not one off plan meal, feck that. She lost 3 stone for that photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 219927


Impressive! Please tell me she competes lol. 

I get what you mean. It's a lifestyle. I'm only aspiring to compete until I can't any more because I like to have a goal to work towards and struggle otherwise. Most of the recent PCA Pros I've seen coming out are in the fitness lifestyle and making careers out of it, being a Pro means more clients and ultimately more money, freeing them up to make money from the lifestyle itself.


----------



## Clubber Lang

train2win said:


> Impressive! Please tell me she competes lol.
> 
> I get what you mean. It's a lifestyle. I'm only aspiring to compete until I can't any more because I like to have a goal to work towards and struggle otherwise. Most of the recent PCA Pros I've seen coming out are in the fitness lifestyle and making careers out of it, being a Pro means more clients and ultimately more money, freeing them up to make money from the lifestyle itself.


turn 

No she doesnt compete purely due to the corruption within the industry. You cant simply turn up and win things these days, its all about who you sponsored or coached by, basically you have to have pump money into the industry before they give you anything back, and its not right. My missus prepped for 22 weeks for her 1st ever photo shoot, but imagine prepping that long and going on stage knowing your better than the others but because the others have connections they win, even tho they dont look as good. It happens all the time and its not right. Sod that. 

I think the only fair comps are Fit-X, the rest and corrupt, especially 2Bros. Loads of bad press from behind the scenes with them, especially the 2Bros owners and female athletes. I also know people that have had phone calls from 2Bros basically saying drop your sponsor and join us as we know the judges. So wrong.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Clubber Lang said:


> I'll leave the cutting cycles and diets to my missus...... 22 weeks of prep, with not one off plan meal, feck that. She lost 3 stone for that photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 219927


Your missus is in excellent condition there Clubber, well done to her! 💪💯


----------



## Clubber Lang

Brian Multigym said:


> Your missus is in excellent condition there Clubber, well done to her! 💪💯


Cheers bud, she cost me a fortune lol, photo shoot, GH, juice, new clothes.... Its a good job shes my soul mate.


----------



## RobertMonger86

Clubber Lang said:


> Im old and very hairy lol. Lets leave it at that.
> 
> Currently weighing 121kg on an empty stomach.
> 
> Knees and shoulders arent the best these days. Having to switch to higher rep work on legs, more than 1 way to skin a cat.
> 
> Just started a cruise of 200mg Cyp & 200mg Deca. Was on 400 test with 700 mast-e, but caught tonsillitis then struggled to shift a chest infection, so after 15 weeks thought id knock the cycle on the head. Pointless continuing if im not 100%
> 
> Im definitely at the age, 42, were im considering cruising for longer and perhaps have one good cycle through summer, or if i had a holiday booked etc.
> If i can keep around the 19st mark on a cruise i'll be happy.


Hi mate just joined and been reading your journey, any update? What lab do you use?


----------



## Clubber Lang

RobertMonger86 said:


> Hi mate just joined and been reading your journey, any update? What lab do you use?


Not really mate, just running 200mg cyp with 200mg dec each week for the past few months and happy with how things are. Me and the missus have been using Status Labs for the last year and a bit. Good lab so kept with their PEDS and things like yohimbine etc.

Still training 4x per week but having to switch from heavier sets to lighter high rep ones on some exercises, carrying injuries and getting older. You know your old when your coach starts you on GH to help with age lol. Just doing 2iu pre- bed but will build up to 4iu split am and pm.


----------

